# [Official] Dell U2713HM: 2560x1440 Semi-Glossy IPS Club



## twerk

*DELL U2713HM OWNERS CLUB*
*Product Page*

*Specification and Features*

_"Cinema-like clarity shines on the expansive 27" Dell UltraSharp U2713HM monitor. Comfort settings and connectivity options help keep you productive. WQHD resolution and accurate colors out of the box: Superb clarity with 2560 x 1440 resolution and over 3.6 million pixels. Features a color gamut of more than 99-percent sRGB. Excellent comfort and usability: Full adjustability including swivel, tilt, height adjustability and pivot which lets you easily switch to portrait mode. Eco-friendly design: Compliant with the latest environmental standards and made using environmentally conscious materials."_


(See product page for more product details)

*Reviews*

CNET Reviews - _"The U2713HM is the perfect choice for those looking for a 27-inch extreme definition monitor with great ergonomic support, useful features, and wide range of connections. Also, games and movies look great on it."_
TFT Central - _"All in all we were impressed by the new 27" screen from Dell. It made a lot of positive improvements and offered the kind of all round performance you'd want from any screen. Certainly a very good new addition to the Dell range."_
AnandTech - _"Dell has a wonderful blend of features and performance in the U2713HM, and while not the value leader in 27" displays, this might be my favorite overall model in this category right now."_
PRAD - _"All in all, the U2713HM has no need to hide behind the highly praised U2711- the newcomer can match its performance in many areas. In terms of power consumption, it is clearly ahead thanks to its LED technology. Only for professional graphics editing outside of sRGB is the U2711 the better choice due to its more extensive colour space."_

If you are unsure on whether you want to purchase this monitor I highly recommend you give these pages a read, specifically the TFT Central and PRAD reviews. Both go very in depth.

*Gallery*



Spoiler: Gallery


























*Signature Link*
*[Official] Dell U2713HM: 2560x1440 Semi-Glossy IPS Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][B][SIZE=3][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1380527/official-dell-u2713hm-2560x1440-semi-glossy-ips-club/0_100][Official] Dell U2713HM: 2560x1440 Semi-Glossy IPS Club[/URL][/SIZE][/B][/CENTER]

If you have any suggestions on anything to add please let me know. If you submit a request to be added I should see to it within a day, please allow time.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Is this the monitor that's been on sale a couple times recently?

how are these for gaming?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Is this the monitor that's been on sale a couple times recently?
> 
> how are these for gaming?


It is.
They are very good for gaming, very similar to the Asus PB278Q, ViewSonic VP2770 and other 1440p monitors.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> It is.
> They are very good for gaming, very similar to the Asus PB278Q, ViewSonic VP2770 and other 1440p monitors.


Did you just get one? Impressions? Performance hit?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Did you just get one? Impressions? Performance hit?


I've had mine for a couple of weeks now. It's absolutely amazing, everything I do is now improved but especially gaming. The colours and contrast are just miles ahead of any TN 1080p monitor, 1440p has nearly 80% more pixels than 1080p so the detail is incredible. The performance hit isn't too bad, I can still play most games at max settings.


----------



## FlyingSolo

haha at last we have a club


----------



## jassilamba

Looking good AndyM95. Love the fact you used a form to collect data. I know I have missed quiet a few on the 1440P forum. Going to add that tonight.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> haha at last we have a club


Yeah, I was surprised there wasn't one already. It's been out for a while.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Looking good AndyM95. Love the fact you used a form to collect data. I know I have missed quiet a few on the 1440P forum. Going to add that tonight.


Thanks! It makes it much easier than having to trawl through posts to find people, once it picks up I guess that could get tricky.


----------



## Terreos

Let me in!


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> Let me in!


Added!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> haha at last we have a club


Added, would be nice if you could provide a pic


----------



## Arizonian

Good work on OP page Andy, glad to see you took the initiative to start the club.









Since I'm still new shopping for a monitor I've decided to give the U2713HM a try and compare it while under my 30 day window.

U2713HM incoming by Friday for $585 after shipping was a great deal. Hope I get lucky this time. I don't mind IPS glow just don't want any defects and if there is one or two it's out of middle area eyesite.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Good work on OP page Andy, glad to see you took the initiative to start the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I'm still new shopping for a monitor I've decided to give the U2713HM a try and compare it while under my 30 day window.
> 
> U2713HM incoming by Friday for $585 after shipping was a great deal. Hope I get lucky this time. I don't mind IPS glow just don't want any defects and if there is one or two it's out of middle area eyesite.


Hope you get a good one








My first had two bright spots and pretty bad backlight bleeding, Dell have a zero tolerance policy on bright spots so I got a replacement straight away. The one I have now is 100% perfect, not even any backlight bleed which is very rare. Chances are you will get some IPS glow in the bottom left but once you turn the brightness down to about 50% it is barely visible (default is 75% which is a bit too bright).


----------



## Konkulf

Woho!


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Good work on OP page Andy, glad to see you took the initiative to start the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I'm still new shopping for a monitor I've decided to give the U2713HM a try and compare it while under my 30 day window.
> 
> U2713HM incoming by Friday for $585 after shipping was a great deal. Hope I get lucky this time. I don't mind IPS glow just don't want any defects and if there is one or two it's out of middle area eyesite.


Since it hasn't come in yet, you should try and see if you can get it price matched to Dell's current deal.


It was $504 last night and it's apparently $540 now, but still a fantastic price.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkulf*
> 
> Woho!


Added


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Added!
> Added, would be nice if you could provide a pic


Will do. Just got my new motherboard. And just finished installing windows


----------



## FlyingSolo

Hear you go


----------



## Arizonian

Is any one running an 75 Hz refresh rate on the U2713HM?


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Is any one running an 75 Hz refresh rate on the U2713HM?


How do you do that. I have seen someone in a different forum do that but am not sure how


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> How do you do that. I have seen someone in a different forum do that but am not sure how


If you go to your nvidia control panel, look under resolution. There you can create custom resolutions and refresh rates. Bump it up 5 at a time. When creating custom res, just change the refresh rate.

Here is link with pics - http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/33641-screen-refresh-rate-custom-nvidia-brand.html


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Is any one running an 75 Hz refresh rate on the U2713HM?


Just did it and it seems to be working








My monitor will probably blow up tomorrow.


----------



## revro

please add my link to my entry.
edited


thank you
revro


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> please add my link to my entry.
> http://cdn.overclock.net/6/66/669c5def_20130312_173641.jpeg
> 
> thank you
> revro


The image doesn't work, just use the in built image tool.
I'll add you but try and fix it








Edit: Works now!


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Is any one running an *75 Hz refresh rate on the U2713HM?*


I don't wanna break my new toy. . .but I'm tempted to see if I can. Decisions decisions. . .


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> If you go to your nvidia control panel, look under resolution. There you can create custom resolutions and refresh rates. Bump it up 5 at a time. When creating custom res, just change the refresh rate.
> 
> Here is link with pics - http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/33641-screen-refresh-rate-custom-nvidia-brand.html


Thanks


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> I don't wanna break my new toy. . .but I'm tempted to see if I can. Decisions decisions. . .


I'd over clock my toaster if I could.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Just did it and it seems to be working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My monitor will probably blow up tomorrow.


Thanks for confirming this. Great.


----------



## Layo

http://cdn.overclock.net/8/80/80b34c10_snapshot4.jpeg

I'm in the list, made this stupid sceen with laptops webcam.

I like mine, runs pretty good with one 7950


----------



## makesithappen

I can bump it ro 92-93 still works. How do I get it to show up in games though?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## revro

i think the club could also be made official, maybe opener should send a pm to admins?

best
revro


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/8/80/80b34c10_snapshot4.jpeg
> 
> I'm in the list, made this stupid sceen with laptops webcam.
> 
> I like mine, runs pretty good with one 7950


Added







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makesithappen*
> 
> I can bump it ro 92-93 still works. How do I get it to show up in games though?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Make sure it's enabled in the Nvidia control panel but also in your screen resolution properties, see my picture above.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> i think the club could also be made official, maybe opener should send a pm to admins?
> 
> best
> revro


I'll wait until we get a few more members


----------



## TMallory

Starting to get tempted by the sales....how does this monitor compare to the Asus PB278Q and Viewsonic VP2770? Will be using it for gaming.

Not sure how much response rate/input lag would matter to me since I've been using a Samsung 32'' LED HDTV without noticing any laginess while playing BF3


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMallory*
> 
> Starting to get tempted by the sales....how does this monitor compare to the Asus PB278Q and Viewsonic VP2770? Will be using it for gaming.
> 
> Not sure how much response rate/input lag would matter to me since I've been using a Samsung 32'' LED HDTV without noticing any laginess while playing BF3


Go for it








The response times on all three monitors are very similar, there really isn't any noticeable difference between them. The VP2770 comes out on top because it has the least overshoot but it's also quite a bit more expensive. I haven't noticed any ghosting or input lag at all while gaming, if you are considering it then I'd definitely recommend it. In my eyes it's either the U2713HM or VP2770, we could use another member though


----------



## Mjolnir125

Is there any way to OC the refresh rate with an AMD GPU? I can't seem to find anything in the catalyst control center that would let me override the default refresh rate restrictions, so I am assuming I would have to download a third party utility.

I notice no input lag on my U2713hm in gaming either.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Is there any way to OC the refresh rate with an AMD GPU? I can't seem to find anything in the catalyst control center that would let me override the default refresh rate restrictions, so I am assuming I would have to download a third party utility.
> 
> I notice no input lag on my U2713hm in gaming either.


Pretty sure there is a way, Google is your friend








Don't think it's as simple as it is with Nvidia cards though.


----------



## revro

i went with u2713hm because of premium panel quarantee = 1 bright pixel and you get replacement, tough you would get none with up to 5 black pixels, well at least thats what they say in eu

was thinking between hp zr27w decided to go with dell

best
revro


----------



## Konkulf

Also managed to bump my refresh rate up to about 90-ish, anything beyond 95 gave me an error message saying it wasn't supported or something like that. Still pretty neat


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkulf*
> 
> Also managed to bump my refresh rate up to about 90-ish, anything beyond 95 gave me an error message saying it wasn't supported or something like that. Still pretty neat


Awesome.. I only have the kahunas to keep a 75 Hz refresh rate.

It might be safe to say to 'some degree' that 75 Hz is a safe zone for those concerned and wanting to try to raise their refresh rate if the monitor is capable of 90 Hz. Will be testing that to confirm if that's the case with my U2713HM as well by tommorow. I've found my current PB278Q has a 85 Hz maximum refresh rate and seems to be the norm. Nice little free boost.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> i think the club could also be made official, maybe opener should send a pm to admins?
> 
> best
> revro


As the thread builds and becomes a watering hole for U2713HM owners.









Speaking of owners.....my U2713HM in delivery today. Unplugging this monitor after this post.


----------



## Konkulf

Awaiting your post on how things go with the monitor then I guess


----------



## Mjolnir125

I realize the temptation to just respond "google it" may be strong, but the reason I asked was because I had already tried this, and was unable to find a solution for AMD monitor overclocking. As you can imagine, searching "AMD monitor overclocking" returns a whole lot of results that involve CPU and GPU overclocking, but very few that say how to OC a monitor's refresh rate with an AMD card. All of the guides I have found talk about Nvidia setups.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> I realize the temptation to just respond "google it" may be strong, but the reason I asked was because I had already tried this, and was unable to find a solution for AMD monitor overclocking. As you can imagine, searching "AMD monitor overclocking" returns a whole lot of results that involve CPU and GPU overclocking, but very few that say how to OC a monitor's refresh rate with an AMD card. All of the guides I have found talk about Nvidia setups.


I can't find anything. Only this:
http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-AMD-ATI-Pixel-Clock-Patcher
I've never heard of it and don't know how effective it is. It might be a good idea to make a dedicated thread, I'm sure someone knows how to do it


----------



## Ikthus

Hey guys just got my U2713HM this week and it seems like most people are getting a lot of backlight bleeding with this model, particularly in the bottom left corner. I was hoping it wouldn't be an issue with mine but the one I received (Feb 2013 manufacture date) has the same issue. I already got an RMA monitor sent to me and it has the exact same issue except it's even worse and obviously refurbished (monitor stand is a little scratched up and manufacture date of Sept 2012).

It's pretty noticeable when watching a movie/playing a game with dark scenes. Am I being too nitpicky or should I just make a full return? I'm honestly considering the Asus PB278Q at this point...


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikthus*
> 
> Hey guys just got my U2713HM this week and it seems like most people are getting a lot of backlight bleeding with this model, particularly in the bottom left corner. I was hoping it wouldn't be an issue with mine but the one I received (Feb 2013 manufacture date) has the same issue. I already got an RMA monitor sent to me and it has the exact same issue except it's even worse and obviously refurbished (monitor stand is a little scratched up and manufacture date of Sept 2012).
> 
> It's pretty noticeable when watching a movie/playing a game with dark scenes. Am I being too nitpicky or should I just make a full return? I'm honestly considering the Asus PB278Q at this point...


Turn down the brightness to about 50%, it should make it much less noticeable or not noticeable at all. The PB278Q also has backlight bleeding issues and a higher chance of getting dead pixels so I wouldn't go that route. Did you RMA through Dell or the retailer you bought it from?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikthus*
> 
> Hey guys just got my U2713HM this week and it seems like most people are getting a lot of backlight bleeding with this model, particularly in the bottom left corner. I was hoping it wouldn't be an issue with mine but the one I received (Feb 2013 manufacture date) has the same issue. I already got an RMA monitor sent to me and it has the exact same issue except it's even worse and obviously refurbished (monitor stand is a little scratched up and manufacture date of Sept 2012).
> 
> It's pretty noticeable when watching a movie/playing a game with dark scenes. Am I being too nitpicky or should I just make a full return? I'm honestly considering the Asus PB278Q at this point...


I would like to see a picture of the black back ground screen with 100% brightness 75% contrast. A second picture with 30% brightness and 75% contrast. If you'd like for us to judge that for you.

I guess it depends if you see a lot of back light bleed when you're watching movies or game. If it's noticeable return.

Are you sure you're not seeing IPS glow? Technically if you're not happy, return it. All monitors have done issue or another. I'm trying the U2713HM because the PB278Q I got last week has either a dead pixel or dust spot almost ceneter screen. No back light bleed minimal IPS glow.

The U2713HM has to fair better. Worse of the two goes back.


----------



## Ikthus

I already had the brightness set to 20 in the OSD menu before even checking for backlight bleed and when I set it to 100 it's very noticeable. Just loaded up The Dark Knight Rises and in the night scenes you very easily see the yellow glow coming from the corner. The anti-glare coating on my U2711 made text unpleasant to read for long periods of time which is the main reason I bought this but apart from that it had no issues like this.

Here are some pictures I took. Sorry about the quality, I'm not sure why it looks so bright. The first two are at 20% and the last one is at 100% brightness.

IMG_0637.JPG 227k .JPG file


IMG_0638.JPG 262k .JPG file


IMG_0639.JPG 258k .JPG file


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikthus*
> 
> I already had the brightness set to 20 in the OSD menu before even checking for backlight bleed and when I set it to 100 it's very noticeable. Just loaded up The Dark Knight Rises and in the night scenes you very easily see the yellow glow coming from the corner.
> 
> Here are some pictures I took. Sorry about the quality, I'm not sure why it looks so bright. The first two are at 20% and the last one is at 100% brightness .
> 
> IMG_0637.JPG 227k .JPG file
> 
> 
> IMG_0638.JPG 262k .JPG file
> 
> 
> IMG_0639.JPG 258k .JPG file


That's ridiculously bad, never seen anything like it








At 100% I can barely notice it on mine. I'd definitely RMA it again, sucks that you've had two bad ones.


----------



## LilBuckz

Mine already delivered, it has been tough to not leave work to go home and get it setup.


----------



## Ikthus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> That's ridiculously bad, never seen anything like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 100% I can barely notice it on mine. I'd definitely RMA it again, sucks that you've had two bad ones.


Looking at it with my own eyes I can only notice it being really bad at the bottom left corner where there's a large yellow glow, at 100% I can see the glow come up from the top left.

It's weird that camera makes it looks 100x worse than it actually is though..









I'm definitely going to RMA both, but I feel like I'm playing the lottery at this point. I read through the Hardforum thread on this monitor as well and it seems to be a very common issue but I figured it was because people tend to post more when they have problems than those who don't.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikthus*
> 
> Looking at it with my own eyes I can only notice it being really bad at the bottom left corner where there's a large yellow glow, at 100% I can see the glow come up from the top left.
> 
> It's weird that camera makes it looks 100x worse than it actually is though..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm definitely going to RMA both, but I feel like I'm playing the lottery at this point. I read through the Hardforum thread on this monitor as well and it seems to be a very common issue but I figured it was because people tend to post more when they have problems than those who don't.


It is the most common issue with this monitor but don't let it put you off. There's still a much higher chance of getting a perfect monitor than there is getting one with problems.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikthus*
> 
> Looking at it with my own eyes I can only notice it being really bad at the bottom left corner where there's a large yellow glow, at 100% I can see the glow come up from the top left.
> 
> It's weird that camera makes it looks 100x worse than it actually is though..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm definitely going to RMA both, but I feel like I'm playing the lottery at this point. I read through the Hardforum thread on this monitor as well and it seems to be a very common issue but I figured it was because people tend to post more when they have problems than those who don't.


Sorry the luck your having. Your also right about those with good monitors tend not to post as the more vocal upset consumer. Here at OCN we show off no back light bleed with pride.







We also meticulously point out dead or bright pixels out for all to see too though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilBuckz*
> 
> Mine already delivered, it has been tough to not leave work to go home and get it setup.


How funny.....me and you both today.


----------



## Mjolnir125

The yellow in the lower left corner isn't backlight bleed; it is actually IPS glow. If you put pressure on the frame of the monitor to flex it (lightly), the yellow will change location entirely (and likely be all over the screen). It has to do with how the panel is installed in the enclosure; it appears that it is under some sort of pressure that results in that color IPS glow in the lower left corner. If you look at the panel from below, it shouldn't appear to be yellow in the same place.

Regardless of what the yellow actually is, it can be fairly annoying. Dell is sending me out a new one no questions asked for the same issue, so hopefully it will fare better. My old U2211h had IPS glow, but it was purple/blue and fairly normalized across the entire display so it wasn't as noticeable.


----------



## Arizonian

Does the U2713HM require drivers? Came with a driver CD.


----------



## Konkulf

Nah, it does however simplify the process of configuring it, seeing as you can configure the monitor from your desktop (in Windows etc.) instead of using the monitor buttons.

_Edit: Typo..._


----------



## Arizonian

Any good custom user settings? What preset do you guys run movies and games?


----------



## Ikthus

Yup it works right out of the box. The only thing you might need the driver DVD for is the USB hub but I'm pretty sure it's just a generic driver for that as well.

I just got off the phone with Dell and they're sending me a brand new unit so I have my fingers crossed









Even though Dell seems to be having some major QC issues with this monitor their support is second to none. I was considering one of the Korean monitors but having to potentially deal with defects/returns just stresses me out thinking about it lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Any good custom user settings? What preset do you guys run movies and games?


Standard mode seems find for most things but give the "Multimedia" preset a try for movies and games. Made BF3 so much richer in color, I didn't even realize how much blue tint the game had..


----------



## VSG

Hey guys, long time lurker here. I saw the deal on this monitor 2 days ago, used a dell gift card I had and placed an order. The monitor was supposed to be delivered today but I got an order delayed email with a revised delivery date now of April 15. I am hoping they are doing something about the backlight bleed on this monitor.


----------



## Mjolnir125

The sRGB setting on the monitor is factory calibrated, so if you want color accuracy that is the best option. I personally use the sRGB setting along with the icc profile from tftcentral and it looks most natural to me. Game mode seems to force the dynamic contrast on, which looks kind of stupid (it raises the brightness in bright scenes and lowers it in dark scenes, which does nothing for the actual contrast at any given frame but does annoy your eyes when playing in a dark room).

The movie setting lets you turn the dynamic contrast on or off, and seems to force sharpness to 100%.

Standard mode is almost the same as sRGB mode.


----------



## senna89

anyone dont notice the high input lag ?


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Any good custom user settings? What preset do you guys run movies and games?


For the time being i have my ones setup as. sRGB and brightness to 45, contrast to 75 but both of my monitors are a bit different. One is warm and the other is cold. But i will be buying a color calibration tool. Once i do i'll post both monitor icc profile. And hopefully this should help people with a warm screen or a cold screen monitor


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> anyone dont notice the high input lag ?


No, not at all. The input lag is 22.2ms which really isn't noticeable.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> No, not at all. The input lag is 22.2ms which really isn't noticeable.


much over one frames is not noticeable in MP FPS ? are u sure ?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> much over one frames is not noticeable in MP FPS ? are u sure ?


Most 60Hz monitors have over 1 frame of lag, anything between 16ms-32ms is perfectly fine.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> anyone dont notice the high input lag ?


Just did this homework with input lag. Proof with links.









*U2713HM* = *22.6*
*PB278Q* = *22.5*
*S27A850D* = *19.3*
*VP2770* = *12.4*

If your a hard core FPS gamer, 1.2 frame of input lag might seem slow for you competitively.

I've come from a 120 Hz monitor where movement is more fluid. Honestly I cannot say the lag at 1440p has effected me between the two in FPS games. In other words I'm not dying or missing kills because my reaction time is slow.

You may want to go the 120 Hz route as it can't compare in speed but 1440p surpasses in beauty. After seeing both I like both gaming but the gains from 1440p in everything else I enjoy more. It's a preference thing really.

*Edit* to add that VP2770 in Ultra mode causes significant over shoot but on 'standard' preset with no significant over shoot actually measured *18.6 ms* latency and compared with the other monitors.


----------



## LilBuckz

Really happy with this monitor, definitely seems pretty good for the price you can get it for now. I didn't test the different presets, guess I will give the multimedia a shot when I get home tonight. I spent quite a while just looking at the desktop with a few backgrounds I DLed, just amazing colors.


----------



## Arizonian

I'm officially a *U2713HM* owner now.











*No bright dot. No stuck, dead, or dark dot. No cross-hatching. Small back light bleed in lower left corner.*

Barely visible glow in movies or gaming when deep blacks are in that corner area. If you didn't know where to look you don't notice it. I must say I was lucky to some degree.

Great packaging. Dell really took the time to take extra care of the display during shipping. Paid $585 on sale with shipping included. Very comparable to other monitors in this caliber but offered more value with a lower price which includes four 3.0 USB ports and native 24 Hz blu-ray playback through HDMI connection that the other comparable monitor I was looking at didn't.

Sold my old back up Dell Alienware OptX for $185 so this upgrade will only end up costing me $400.

Whew....after two weeks, a lot of lost sleep, two different monitors and one return, buying and selling, I'm done. I've got full faith in Dell's exemplary customer service and warranty. Which gives me confidence in my final choice moving forward.









Deeper details about my monitor - *HERE*

*Pic for submission*


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilBuckz*
> 
> Really happy with this monitor, definitely seems pretty good for the price you can get it for now. I didn't test the different presets, guess I will give the multimedia a shot when I get home tonight. I spent quite a while just looking at the desktop with a few backgrounds I DLed, just amazing colors.


Try these settings out:
Brightness - 35 (you can change this if you want to but try not to go above 50)
Contrast - 75
Go into the Preset Modes and choose the 'Custom Color' option and change the RGB settings to - R:93 G:100 B:99

Next download the ICC profile from here:
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm#the_database
Follow the instructions on how to apply it here:
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm#install










Arizonian you can try this out too, you were asking earlier in the thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I'm officially a *U2713HM* owner now.


Added, welcome to the club


----------



## revro

hmm no sli or crossfire guys in the club yet







and pure nvidia gpus. interesting

best
revro


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> hmm no sli or crossfire guys in the club yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and pure nvidia gpus. interesting
> 
> best
> revro


One 7950 guy!








It's the same story if you look at the 1440p and above club. At the moment it's 73.2% Nvidia and 26.8% AMD.


----------



## VSG

If it helps, it will be 2 AMD guys soon and the first mobile card as well- 7970m


----------



## H3avyM3tal

^Three


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> hmm no sli or crossfire guys in the club yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and pure *nvidia gpus*. interesting
> 
> best
> revro


Personal taste.







I was gonna go sli but. being a few months out from a 100 series release I figured I'd wait. And honestly my 670 ftw is running this resolution like a boss. Even with the eye candy turned down I think the monitor looks much crisper than my 1080p maxed out playing games.


----------



## LilBuckz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Try these settings out:
> Brightness - 35 (you can change this if you want to but try not to go above 50)
> Contrast - 75
> Go into the Preset Modes and choose the 'Custom Color' option and change the RGB settings to - R:93 G:100 B:99
> 
> Next download the ICC profile from here:
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm#the_database
> Follow the instructions on how to apply it here:
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm#install
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arizonian you can try this out too, you were asking earlier in the thread.
> Added, welcome to the club


]

Thanks, will do when I get home. I will take a pic also.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilBuckz*
> 
> ]
> 
> Thanks, will do when I get home. I will take a pic also.


At first it looks weird but it's just because you aren't used to it. After 15 mins of using it I like it a lot more


----------



## Mjolnir125

I have a 7950, but I am too lazy at the moment to upload a picture. Perhaps tomorrow...


----------



## zinfinion

For everyone doing >60Hz refresh rates, if you would rather your rates appear as a drop down on your native resolution, rather than as a separate entry, use http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-Custom-Resolution-Utility-CRU





And if a game refuses to use anything higher than 60Hz (and you know it isn't 60FPS locked, check here: http://flwww.120hz.net/showthread.php?104-Games-That-Run-Above-60FPS ) you can force it with Nvidia Inspector:



Obviously everyone in here will be using 2560x1440, so just ignore my resolution and focus on the refresh rates.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> For everyone doing >60Hz refresh rates, if you would rather your rates appear as a drop down on your native resolution, rather than as a separate entry, use http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-Custom-Resolution-Utility-CRU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if a game refuses to use anything higher than 60Hz (and you know it isn't 60FPS locked, check here: http://flwww.120hz.net/showthread.php?104-Games-That-Run-Above-60FPS ) you can force it with Nvidia Inspector:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously everyone in here will be using 2560x1440, so just ignore my resolution and focus on the refresh rates.


How do I use CRU with an AMD gpu? I tried it and it did not seem to work.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> How do I use CRU with an AMD gpu? I tried it and it did not seem to work.


Add a detailed resolution, pick Automatic - LCD standard from the timing dropdown and set the height/width/refresh. Hit OK. Hit OK again at the main program screen. Reboot to reinitialize the display driver, and see if the custom resolution appears in your card's control panel.

That should work, if it doesn't I've really got no idea where to go from there.


----------



## Konkulf

Can you damage your monitor by overclocking the refresh rate in any way?
Tempted to try and run it @75Hz constantly, but I won't if there's a chance of damaging it..


----------



## LilBuckz

I suck at taking pictures, oh well.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkulf*
> 
> Can you damage your monitor by overclocking the refresh rate in any way?
> Tempted to try and run it @75Hz constantly, but I won't if there's a chance of damaging it..


That's an age old question around here. Anything that you over clock beyond manufacturers specifications has a chance of failing or faster degradation.

The question 'how safely' Isn't determined until later down the road. So either you're willing to experiment and take your chances or you should wait and let others figure out for you.

If an overclocked product fails it also doesn't mean it necessarily failed because of the overclock and could've been faulty to begin with. You may have pushed it along or not. If you overclocked it though you will never know if it was from the OC or the product itself, regardless if it was over clocked or not it may have failed anyway.

Over clocking comes with possible manufacturers declining an RMA.

"I need more power Scotty"


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkulf*
> 
> Can you damage your monitor by overclocking the refresh rate in any way?
> Tempted to try and run it @75Hz constantly, but I won't if there's a chance of damaging it..


The way I've heard is that if the display accepts the refresh, then chances are it won't hurt it. That said, there's still a possibility.

On top of that, just because it accepts a certain refresh, doesn't mean it will work flawlessly. At 85Hz, my display (the display itself, not the GPU) drops frames like crazy, but is perfectly fine with 75Hz.


----------



## Konkulf

I see, I guess I'll try it at 75Hz for a while and see it it's worth it









Really surprised at how well my 680 is keeping up with this resolution, my FPS in games like BF3, Guild Wars 2 and Bioshock Infinite never seems to dip below 60fps when maxed out (except for AA), even during the more intense scenes. Thought I would have had to grab another/new card, but seems like I wont, atleast not until the 700-series comes out.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkulf*
> 
> I see, I guess I'll try it at 75Hz for a while and see it it's worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really surprised at how well my 680 is keeping up with this resolution, my FPS in games like BF3, Guild Wars 2 and Bioshock Infinite never seems to dip below 60fps when maxed out (except for AA), even during the more intense scenes. Thought I would have had to grab another/new card, but seems like I wont, atleast not until the 700-series comes out.


I'd like to see if there's any confirmation that in games the extra refresh rate relates to smoother motion or not, and if so, the gains.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> For everyone doing >60Hz refresh rates, if you would rather your rates appear as a drop down on your native resolution, rather than as a separate entry, use http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-Custom-Resolution-Utility-CRU
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if a game refuses to use anything higher than 60Hz (and you know it isn't 60FPS locked, check here: http://flwww.120hz.net/showthread.php?104-Games-That-Run-Above-60FPS ) you can force it with Nvidia Inspector:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously everyone in here will be using 2560x1440, so just ignore my resolution and focus on the refresh rates.


Awesome info.









When I created my custom profile through NVP it shows the new refresh rate as well.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I'd like to see if there's any confirmation that in games the extra refresh rate relates to smoother motion or not, and if so, the gains.
> 
> When I created my custom profile through NVP it shows the new refresh rate as well.


60 to 75 is marginal, but somewhat noticeable. Obviously nowhere near the difference of 60 to 90 or 60 to 120.

And both methods of adding the refresh rate are equally valid, the CRU method just keeps the refresh rates all under the single (native) listing rather than creating a custom listing for each rate.


----------



## Anoxy

Did anyone figure out how to do it on AMD cards? I see the option in CCC but it doesn't let me change it. Says max screen refresh rate is 75 though..


----------



## nizda

Has anyone done there own profile on one of these displays? I haven't tried this dell yet, however using a spectrophotometer(i1-pro publish) and a few other panels I'm not seeing anything close to what some of these review sites show after calibration. This week I grabbed a couple different software packages as well, basically everything tft-central uses. I need a new panel for my home but don't really want to spend 2k on something I would use at work.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nizda*
> 
> Has anyone done there own profile on one of these displays? I haven't tried this dell yet, however using a spectrophotometer(i1-pro publish) and a few other panels I'm not seeing anything close to what some of these review sites show after calibration. This week I grabbed a couple different software packages as well, basically everything tft-central uses. I need a new panel for my home but don't really want to spend 2k on something I would use at work.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


I just use the TFT Central calibration and IC profile, I posted it earlier on. By default the colours are a bit hot but this seems to make it a lot better:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Try these settings out:
> Brightness - 35 (you can change this if you want to but try not to go above 50)
> Contrast - 75
> Go into the Preset Modes and choose the 'Custom Color' option and change the RGB settings to - R:93 G:100 B:99
> 
> Next download the ICC profile from here:
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm#the_database
> Follow the instructions on how to apply it here:
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm#install


----------



## nizda

I figured a lot of people used that one. I've just become obsessed now that I took home the equipment and made profiles for my Dell and then the 278q asus I sent back and and the 248q asus I got a few months ago. The problem is these displays all used to look good to me. Now after using the spectrophotometer ,telling me the real numbers, I'm shocked how bad all of them are. The asus 24" hardly made a difference calibrated the color fidelity was so bad. I already borrowed another i1 cause I thought the first was broken since out of 4 monitors I tested and profiled not 1 could even get a delta E avg of <2.5 and that was only on 1. Tft shows almost every monitor at <1 after calibration and I'm using the same hardware/software as them.

Sent from Tapatalk HD


----------



## Compaddict

I hope this screen pic will be acceptable to join:



I am really enjoying this monitor. I don't know how you guys check for bleed etc. but maybe I don't want to know. LOL I haven't noticed anything anything bad so far except the brightness fades up or down when opening programs.

I wasn't really sure if I was going to be happy with this monitor considering the actual monitor size isn't that much bigger physically than my 1920 x 1200 Samsung I was using, but the difference is really amazing IMO. Everything is much better with the extra viewable area, and I say this from a 2D surround perspective (setup on my gaming rig). I am definitely going to have to try the fine tuning / tweaking after a few days of playing games at this new res, I can hardly stop to even post ATM.


----------



## Mjolnir125

The monitor comes calibrated from the factory in the sRGB setting; it even comes with a printout about the calibration. Make sure you are using the sRGB setting if you want to test the stock calibration of the monitor.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Compaddict*
> 
> I am really enjoying this monitor. I don't know how you guys check for bleed etc. but maybe I don't want to know. LOL I haven't noticed anything anything bad so far except the brightness fades up or down when opening programs.
> 
> I wasn't really sure if I was going to be happy with this monitor considering the actual monitor size isn't that much bigger physically than my 1920 x 1200 Samsung I was using, but the difference is really amazing IMO. Everything is much better with the extra viewable area, and I say this from a 2D surround perspective (setup on my gaming rig). I am definitely going to have to try the fine tuning / tweaking after a few days of playing games at this new res, I can hardly stop to even post ATM.


Added








Very nice rig!


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nizda*
> 
> I figured a lot of people used that one. I've just become obsessed now that I took home the equipment and made profiles for my Dell and then the 278q asus I sent back and and the 248q asus I got a few months ago. The problem is these displays all used to look good to me. Now after using the spectrophotometer ,telling me the real numbers, I'm shocked how bad all of them are. The asus 24" hardly made a difference calibrated the color fidelity was so bad. I already borrowed another i1 cause I thought the first was broken since out of 4 monitors I tested and profiled not 1 could even get a delta E avg of <2.5 and that was only on 1. Tft shows almost every monitor at <1 after calibration and I'm using the same hardware/software as them.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk HD


The fact that the displays used to look "so good to you", until you ran some tests and let a piece of software tell you otherwise is silly. It's like an audiophile enjoying his speakers until a frequency chart shows a response with all sorts of dips and spikes.


----------



## Mjolnir125

As with speakers/headphones, there are two things that people look for: something that looks/sounds nice, and something that has a flat curve. For professional photo editing (just like for sound editing/studio monitoring) you want a monitor that shows colors that are conforming to some standard so your monitor itself isn't affecting what your image will look like. The same thing goes with recording/mastering music; you need a flat curve, as you aren't making music that is going to be played only on your headphones/speakers. If you use speakers or headphones that don't have a flat frequency response curve, they will "color" the sound and you won't be hearingwhat is actually happening.

However, even audiophiles like headphones that have some "color" and don't have a perfectly flat response curve; some people like more bass or more treble, and if you are an end user listening to music for enjoyment you don't need a flat response curve, just something that sounds how you want it to. The same goes for monitors; if you don't do photo editing and don't care about color accuracy then a monitor may look good with more red or more blue; it is all down to personal preference if you are just watching a movie or playing a game.


----------



## Anoxy

I am an audiophile so no need for a refresher there. However, even audiophiles want to just enjoy the music, so it depends on what your prerogative is. If you're aiming for a certain standard so you can use the equipment as a calibrated monitor of some sort, then I understand. But if you're just looking to enjoy the monitor or speaker, you shouldn't allow tests and charts to influence that decision.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Yes, that was my point. Flat curves are good for mastering, but not necessarily what you want for recreational use.


----------



## Anoxy

Ok, then we're on the same page. The reason I said that to nizda is because I am assuming he's not using the monitors for professional applications. But if he is, my apologies.


----------



## Gorgatron

How much of an improvment would this display be with anime and other video viewing compared to a 23.6" TN panel? I'm looking ot upgrade monitor size and IPS attracts me. I've never had an IPS before.


----------



## Compaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorgatron*
> 
> How much of an improvment would this display be with anime and other video viewing compared to a 23.6" TN panel? I'm looking ot upgrade monitor size and IPS attracts me. I've never had an IPS before.


I am 99% sure you would be very happy upgrading to this monitor. I love mine and I wondered the same thing before I bought it, so glad I did now.


----------



## Gorgatron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Compaddict*
> 
> I am 99% sure you would be very happy upgrading to this monitor. I love mine and I wondered the same thing before I bought it, so glad I did now.


The 8MS response isn't that bad at all as long as it is not being used for games right? At most it would be for MPC-HC and Twitch.tv. Can this monitor do 75hz safely? Excuse me for not reading.


----------



## Anoxy

Yes 75Hz is easy with your Nvidia card. It can be done on AMD cards, but not with their utilities.

Also, unless you're spiderman, the 8ms response time shouldn't affect your gaming enjoyment.


----------



## Gorgatron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Yes 75Hz is easy with your Nvidia card. It can be done on AMD cards, but not with their utilities.
> 
> Also, unless you're spiderman, the 8ms response time shouldn't affect your gaming enjoyment.


I have three 23.6" monitors all from asus. The monitor in the middle is 120hz and the two side monitors are 60hz. I'm replacing the far right monitor so I can enhance my chinese cartoon viewing experience. This is the first time I'd be spending >$500 on a monitor. I saw some reviews complain about bleeding. DO these monitors have bad bleeding? Also does the calibration make significant improvements?


----------



## Anoxy

Not every monitor has 'bad' bleeding, but most have a little. It's just the reality of IPS displays.

I said this in the 1440p thread, but you should really take bad reviews with a grain of salt. There will always be negative reviews on good products, and those are the people who usually take the time to write reviews. The people who are happy usually just smile and move on with their lives.


----------



## Gorgatron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Not every monitor has 'bad' bleeding, but most have a little. It's just the reality of IPS displays.
> 
> I said this in the 1440p thread, but you should really take bad reviews with a grain of salt. There will always be negative reviews on good products, and those are the people who usually take the time to write reviews. The people who are happy usually just smile and move on with their lives.


Makes sense. I'd thought I'd ask since I think you own this monitor. Thanks for your input! Is amazon the cheapest place for it atm? Also Is the anti-glare really anti-glare? I cannot stand light reflection!


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Not every monitor has 'bad' bleeding, but most have a little. It's just the reality of IPS displays.
> 
> I said this in the 1440p thread, but you should really take bad reviews with a grain of salt. There will always be negative reviews on good products, and those are the people who usually take the time to write reviews. The people who are happy usually just smile and move on with their lives.


I am happy my display has no bleed.







<- Look at that smile, just look at it.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorgatron*
> 
> Makes sense. I'd thought I'd ask since I think you own this monitor. Thanks for your input! Is amazon the cheapest place for it atm? Also Is the anti-glare really anti-glare? I cannot stand light reflection!


No problem. Yes, I think amazon is cheapest at the moment. It was on sale at Dell's website a few days ago but I think that expired.

The anti-glare is great. Mine is in a room with big bright windows behind me and on the sides, and I get no glare during the day. I used to have a 27" iMac and it was hell.


----------



## Gorgatron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> No problem. Yes, I think amazon is cheapest at the moment. It was on sale at Dell's website a few days ago but I think that expired.
> 
> The anti-glare is great. Mine is in a room with big bright windows behind me and on the sides, and I get no glare during the day. I used to have a 27" iMac and it was hell.


Sweet all I needed to know! Thanks!


----------



## Arizonian

Well after some proper dedicated time with my new monitor.....

I know I said it before I'll repeat I've got a mint screen with no bright dot, stuck or dead pixels. _Looks so clean._

I've searched with every color background in ms paint and picked it apart in the dark for back light bleed trying to find defective pixels or bleed with obsessive scrutiny. I wasn't seeking perfection but pretty much found it. It's luck of the draw in the monitor lottery for those of us who scrutinize. For those who plug and go, I guess ignorance is bliss.









Minor lower left corner back light bleed which is hardly noticeable gaming or movies behind deep blacks and non-existent in desktop use. I can see it knowing what to look for but no one else in my family said a thing when showing them as they were impressed with it's rich display.

So I had a hard day today watching 'Lord of the Rings' [blu-ray],







playing BF3 testing out my U2713HM. Slightly more color pop in movies & gaming than previous monitor I tested and just as good performance gaming.

Tomorrow I'm going to squeeze in 'Frankenweene' that arrived at the house for my 12 yr old and watch it together on the U2713HM.









Thought I'd share some of this afternoons goodness I recorded on FRAPS.


----------



## Mjolnir125

The "bleed" people are talking about doesn't appear to be backlight bleed; I am fairly certain it is a manifestation of IPS glow. My monitor had a fair amount of it and a single dead pixel, but hopefully the replacement dell is sending me will be a flawless specimen. For nearly $600, it had better be.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> I just use the TFT Central calibration and IC profile, I posted it earlier on. By default the colours are a bit hot but this seems to make it a lot better:


The pack from TFT Central has three profiles for the U2713hm....which one are you using?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> The pack from TFT Central has three profiles for the U2713hm....which one are you using?


The custom one, then change the preset mode on the monitor itself to Custom Color and change the colors to R:93 G:100 B:99


----------



## Anoxy

Got it. Righteous. Although I can't really tell the difference right now because I use f.lux and it's night time









edit: jk holy crap its almost 3am. goodnight sweet world.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> The custom one, then change the preset mode on the monitor itself to Custom Color and change the colors to R:93 G:100 B:99


I changed to U2713HM custom profile from TFT Central and applied those settings to colors in custom.

Do you know what are the benefits from this custom profile?

Also I noticed when I spark a game, preset changes to 'game' automatically. Is this a feature that can be turned off in OSD? Is this accomplished by turning on 'menu lock;' in menu / other settings to 'lock'?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I changed to U2713HM custom profile from TFT Central and applied those settings to colors in custom.
> 
> Do you know what are the benefits from this custom profile?
> 
> Also I noticed when I spark a game, preset changes to 'game' automatically. Is this a feature that can be turned off in OSD? Is this accomplished by turning on 'menu lock;' in menu / other settings to 'lock'?


Do you have the U2713HM drivers installed? I don't see how the monitor can change it's preset because data like that can't be transmitted across DVI. Do you have the USB connector hooked up, it could be transmitted across that.


----------



## Konkulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I changed to U2713HM custom profile from TFT Central and applied those settings to colors in custom.
> 
> Do you know what are the benefits from this custom profile?
> 
> Also I noticed when I spark a game, preset changes to 'game' automatically. Is this a feature that can be turned off in OSD? Is this accomplished by turning on 'menu lock;' in menu / other settings to 'lock'?


Go into the Dell Display manager and turn it from Auto Mode to Manual Mode, worked for me









Edit:

Alternatively, add the game into the "Auto Mode" list and change it to whatever preset you want it to run when started.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Do you have the U2713HM drivers installed? I don't see how the monitor can change it's preset because data like that can't be transmitted across DVI. Do you have the USB connector hooked up, it could be transmitted across that.


I do have the dual-DVI hooked up and did just check for the latest driver.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkulf*
> 
> Go into the Dell Display manager and turn it from Auto Mode to Manual Mode, worked for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Alternatively, add the game into the "Auto Mode" list and change it to whatever preset you want it to run when started.


That should do it, it was on auto.









Edit- nice little feature. I can have it change without having to manual adjust. Will look into that in more detail for different situations. Movies, gaming, desktop etc...


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I do have the dual-DVI hooked up and did just check for the latest driver.
> That should do it, it was on auto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit- nice little feature. I can have it change without having to manual adjust. Will look into that in more detail for different situations. Movies, gaming, desktop etc...


I haven't installed any of the drivers, I only use the OSD. Would you say it's worth downloading? I normally try and avoid as much software stuff like that as I can.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> I haven't installed any of the drivers, I only use the OSD. Would you say it's worth downloading? I normally try and avoid as much software stuff like that as I can.


Definetely not needed. Here's what you get.

*Dell Display Manager - U2713HM*






*U2713HM Drivers & Dell Display Manager Application*


----------



## zinfinion

Oh hmm. I may need to install that for mine since I am too lazy to remember to switch to game mode...


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Oh hmm. I may need to install that for mine since I am too lazy to remember to switch to game mode...


I wouldn't, game mode isn't a good thing


----------



## Anoxy

That custom window layout manager would be really nice to have....might install this.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> I wouldn't, game mode isn't a good thing


It is on the U2913WM, cuts signal delay in half.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> It is on the U2913WM, cuts signal delay in half.


On the U2713HM the gaming mode doesn't affect pixel response. As far as I can tell it increases the warmth of the image and enables dynamic contrast ratio.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> On the U2713HM the gaming mode doesn't affect pixel response. As far as I can tell it increases the warmth of the image and enables dynamic contrast ratio.


That is the case for the 27. Here's the blurb on the 29:

Quote:


> If you leave the default mode is turned on, so inputlag between 23-27 ms. *However, if you turn on the game mode, so inputlag reduced to 12 ms*, which is quite a good result. Colors, however, are not as good as the sRGB mode.


http://www.svethardware.cz/recenze-dell-u2913wm-kral-na-poli-219/36274-3

The pixel response has zero overdrive, so it's a bit long at 12-14ms.

Strangely, Prad didn't bother to test game mode, so their review makes it look rather terrible since it only has the sRGB signal delay measured.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Calibrating the custom mode to the settings from the tftcentral review doesn't make much sense; IIRC they calibrated their particular panel to sRGB, but the monitor itself comes pre calibrated in the sRGB setting. The calibration settings they arrived at are almost the same, but likely differ because of minor panel differences. Chances are your particular panel will be different from the TFTcentral panel, so the sRGB preset will probably be more accurate.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Calibrating the custom mode to the settings from the tftcentral review doesn't make much sense; IIRC they calibrated their particular panel to sRGB, but the monitor itself comes pre calibrated in the sRGB setting. The calibration settings they arrived at are almost the same, but likely differ because of minor panel differences. Chances are your particular panel will be different from the TFTcentral panel, so the sRGB preset will probably be more accurate.


I couldn't tell any difference either with *TFT's custom* profile vs DELL's *D65* default . I find - *Color Temp - 6500K* - my favorite setting.

I was impressed to find in the DELL box a sheet of paper that shows my monitor serial number and it's individual pre-factory calibrated sRGB cert with specs.

Unlike other monitors I've tried the pre-sets all look good.


----------



## Anoxy

I don't understand how I can get two monitors in a row that have the exact same yellowish bleed/glow in the bottom left corner.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I don't understand how I can get two monitors in a row that have the exact same yellowish bleed/glow in the bottom left corner.


That's the same spot on a lot of U2713HM if it is going to have back light bleed including my current monitor. Seems to be monitor specific. Sort of like the PB278Q pics I saw with back light bleed including the one I tried, for the majority, they were in the upper right hand corner

The main thing to be concerned about back light bleed is during real usage does it effect your viewing in deep blacks noticeably. IF not, then your good.


----------



## WedgeBob

Yeah. I was torn between either moving to either an IPS 27" or a 3D 120Hz 27", but even though I do own a 3D Vision 2 kit, I think the monitor panel quality is better than having to wear those dorky glasses, and winding up screwing my eyes over. So yeah, I agree... I think moving towards this Dell 27" Ultrasharp might wind up being the way to go.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I don't understand how I can get two monitors in a row that have the exact same yellowish bleed/glow in the bottom left corner.


Sometimes you can bend the enclosure (slightly) in such a way that will reduce the yellow glow. It won't get rid of it, but it can make it a bit better in the lower left corner.


----------



## Arizonian

Ok - today I hooked up my Cam to my bottom USB which is very convenient so I don't have a short wire crossing the wall over to the tower. Already putting good use of the extras I didn't have with the other monitor and didn't think I needed but found a use.









_However I can't get them enabled._ Went through Dell's check list. My USB 3.0 is enabled on my tower.

*Universal Serial Bus (USB) Specific Problems*

USB interface is not working USB peripherals are not working or USB 3.0 speed is slow USB 3.0 peripherals working slowly.


Check that your monitor is turned ON.
Reconnect the upstream cable to your computer.
Reconnect the USB peripherals (downstream connector).
Switch off and then turn on the monitor again.
Reboot the computer.
Some USB devices like external portable HDD require higher electric current; connect the device directly to the computer system.
Check that your computer is USB 3.0 compatible.
Some computers have both USB 3.0 and USB 2.0 ports. Ensure that the correct USB port is used.
Reboot the computer.
Am I missing a driver? Anyone else having problems when initially hooking up the monitor with their USB 3.0 ports?


----------



## H3avyM3tal

Here I am:


----------



## Mjolnir125

Is this sufficient? I could take an actual photograph of my monitor, but uploading it to my computer would take an additional step that I am far to lazy to actually do...


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Is this sufficient? I could take an actual photograph of my monitor, but uploading it to my computer would take an additional step that I am far to lazy to actually do...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3avyM3tal*
> 
> Here I am:


Congrats to both of you on your monitors. If you game - might want to make it over the the 1440p club









http://www.overclock.net/t/1291882/official-1440p-and-above-gaming-club-1440p

Join up those DELL's over in the game club.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WedgeBob*
> 
> Yeah. I was torn between either moving to either an IPS 27" or a 3D 120Hz 27", but even though I do own a 3D Vision 2 kit, I think the monitor panel quality is better than having to wear those dorky glasses, and winding up screwing my eyes over. So yeah, I agree... I think moving towards this Dell 27" Ultrasharp might wind up being the way to go.


Tough decision. I own both and each has their pros and cons. 2D gaming at 120 Hz on TN panel is pretty low input lag and a whole different feel / style.

Definitively can say the U2713HM is a great monitor. Current pricing makes it an easy choice compared to other monitors in it's caliber that offers less features that cost more.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3avyM3tal*
> 
> Here I am:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Is this sufficient? I could take an actual photograph of my monitor, but uploading it to my computer would take an additional step that I am far to lazy to actually do...


Both added, welcome to the club


----------



## orchard

Hi everyone, firstly, thanks for providing loads of useful info in this thread. Nice one








I'm going to upgrade my monitor, but I'm not sure what with and I'm hoping you guys may be able to advise please.
It'll be used for around 50pc office/data; 20pc streaming/pc dvd; 20pc games (Total War and fairly retro stuff like TOAW); and 10pc external blu ray player. We have a reference level bd and projector and want to output to a monitor whilst our toddler's awake, but don't expect reference output from this display, although it needs to be good.

So, is this monitor any good for an external blu-ray player, or would I be better off getting a different monitor or recent Panasonic TV or something please?
Thanks for your time








Nick


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orchard*
> 
> Hi everyone, firstly, thanks for providing loads of useful info in this thread. Nice one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to upgrade my monitor, but I'm not sure what with and I'm hoping you guys may be able to advise please.
> It'll be used for around 50pc office/data; 20pc streaming/pc dvd; 20pc games (Total War and fairly retro stuff like TOAW); and 10pc external blu ray player. We have a reference level bd and projector and want to output to a monitor whilst our toddler's awake, but don't expect reference output from this display, although it needs to be good.
> 
> So, is this monitor any good for an external blu-ray player, or would I be better off getting a different monitor or recent Panasonic TV or something please?
> Thanks for your time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nick


It's probably one of the best monitors for watching films on, it has very deep blacks, great colours and great contrast ratio. It has all the inputs you need for an external Blu-Ray player but bear in mind that will only be at 1080p not 1440p, it will still look great though. The monitor will benefit you in all those areas you described, you get more work area for office/data stuff, greater details for gaming and the great quality panel will make films/videos look amazing even if they aren't 1440p.
Have a read through the Movies and Video section here:
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_u2713hm.htm


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orchard*
> 
> Hi everyone, firstly, thanks for providing loads of useful info in this thread. Nice one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to upgrade my monitor, but I'm not sure what with and I'm hoping you guys may be able to advise please.
> It'll be used for around 50pc office/data; 20pc streaming/pc dvd; 20pc games (Total War and fairly retro stuff like TOAW); and 10pc external blu ray player. We have a reference level bd and projector and want to output to a monitor whilst our toddler's awake, but don't expect reference output from this display, although it needs to be good.
> 
> So, is this monitor any good for an external blu-ray player, or would I be better off getting a different monitor or recent Panasonic TV or something please?
> Thanks for your time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nick


One if the only monitors to support external blu-ray playback at native 24 Hz via HDMI from what I've read this is capable in the specs.


----------



## orchard

Cheers!
I've read the Prad and TFT reviews thanks -- however i'm not about to pretend I understand all of them, lol








Where have you read about the 24Hz Arizonian please?
Anyone out there with first hand experience with an external Blu ?
Think I may be requesting to join the club soon like, haha

Edit (doh!):

"The user can also play material back at a frame rate of 24 Hz and therefore, playing back 24p material (e.g. Bluray) is not a problem via HDMI."
Prad.de

Still, any first hand experience out there please?


----------



## VSG

Aaargh! I got another email from Dell saying my monitor is further delayed till May 1 and I have to consent to keep the order active by today. Anyone know if the recent sales resulted in this backlog or am I experiencing something unique?


----------



## orchard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Aaargh! I got another email from Dell saying my monitor is further delayed till May 1 and I have to consent to keep the order active by today. Anyone know if the recent sales resulted in this backlog or am I experiencing something unique?


A few forums are reporting that orders from Dell direct are being stalled for a few weeks at the moment, speculating further, that a new revision's out soon mate.
Hope this helps


----------



## VSG

Do you have links to these forum threads by any chance? Thanks a lot!

I called up Dell support and I got the usual part shortage excuse.


----------



## orchard

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1710005&page=51

Is it better to pay a bit more and buy direct via Dell (for service etc)?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orchard*
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1710005&page=51
> 
> Is it better to pay a bit more and buy direct via Dell (for service etc)?


No better or worse buying directly from Dell as the warranty applies to all Dell monitors. Probably quicker delivery from a retailer however.

As for the revision, it seems to be an unconfirmed rumor by forum members at forum. I can honestly see this monitor in shortage when you take into consideration the amazing sales they've had on this. Being priced lower than it's competitor offering more, moves these off the shelves very fast I'm speculating. I would take that revision rumor with a grain of salt.


----------



## orchard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> No better or worse buying directly from Dell as the warranty applies to all Dell monitors. Probably quicker delivery from a retailer however.
> 
> As for the revision, it seems to be an unconfirmed rumor by forum members at forum. I can honestly see this monitor in shortage when you take into consideration the amazing sales they've had on this. Being priced lower than it's competitor offering more, moves these off the shelves very fast I'm speculating. I would take that revision rumor with a grain of salt.


Thanks!
So if I buy from Amazon for instance at £200 less than Dell, I still get the '3 year Next Business Day Exchange Service with Premium Panel Guarantee' and the pixel one, once I transfer warrant/guarantee via Dell registration ?


----------



## PCM2

Correct.


----------



## orchard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Correct.


Thanks, makes one wonder about Dell's pricing policy.
So the following's the real deal (no b-stock / full warranty) please?:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dell-Ultrasharp-U2713HM-Widescreen-Monitor/dp/B0093IW14I/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orchard*
> 
> Thanks!
> So if I buy from Amazon for instance at £200 less than Dell, I still get the '3 year Next Business Day Exchange Service with Premium Panel Guarantee' and the pixel one, once I transfer warrant/guarantee via Dell registration ?


I like to get the answer straight from the horses mouth sometimes. So I cut and paste your question....here were the results of our chat.



Edit - hmmm can't see the screen shot well.

Quote:


> Me: So if I buy from Amazon do I still get the '3 year Next Business Day Exchange Service with Premium Panel Guarantee' and the pixel one, once I transfer warrant/guarantee via Dell registration ?
> 
> DELL: As long as the monitor has that warranty we can honor it.


----------



## orchard

Hahaha, if you struggled with your monitor, mine was a labour*10








Thanks for the research, much appreciated







)
So, all new units carry the same policy irrespective of vendor.

Thing that's making me a bit sceptical, is this other listing, a little more expensive, again, direct from Amazon uk:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dell-UltraSharp-U2713HM-Widescreen-DisplayPort/dp/B0038JEINA/ref=sr_1_5?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1366043733&sr=1-5&keywords=U2713HM

What gives, or is it a lack of organisation from Amazon ?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orchard*
> 
> Hahaha, if you struggled with your monitor, mine was a labour*10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the research, much appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> So, all new units carry the same policy irrespective of vendor.
> 
> Thing that's making me a bit sceptical, is this other listing, a little more expensive, again, direct from Amazon uk:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dell-UltraSharp-U2713HM-Widescreen-DisplayPort/dp/B0038JEINA/ref=sr_1_5?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1366043733&sr=1-5&keywords=U2713HM
> 
> What gives, or is it a lack of organisation from Amazon ?


I got mine from here:
http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Monitors+%26+TVs/26+inch+Monitors+%2B/27%22+Dell+UltraSharp+U2713HM+Widescreen+IPS+Monitor+-+Black+?productId=53190
£400 with £20 shipping. They have amazing customer support and were very easy to deal with when returning my first monitor


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orchard*
> 
> Hahaha, if you struggled with your monitor, mine was a labour*10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the research, much appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> So, all new units carry the same policy irrespective of vendor.
> 
> Thing that's making me a bit sceptical, is this other listing, a little more expensive, again, direct from Amazon uk:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dell-UltraSharp-U2713HM-Widescreen-DisplayPort/dp/B0038JEINA/ref=sr_1_5?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1366043733&sr=1-5&keywords=U2713HM
> 
> What gives, or is it a lack of organisation from Amazon ?


That image for the link is not the U2713HM btw. The stand gives it away.

If I were you spark up a quick chat with DELL and find out based where you live. My chat was within the US. Should be worldwide but don't know beyond where I live.


----------



## PCM2

Dell follows the same policy in the UK. The 'Premium Panel Guarantee' and warranty more broadly applies to the monitor if bought new and is linked to the serial number of the monitor. Dell have always had less than competitive prices on monitors when you buy directly from them. Don't worry about the large difference.


----------



## Anoxy

I like the design of those 2711 so much more


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I like the design of those 2711 so much more


Yeah, but the 2711 has the worst AG coating I have ever seen in my entire life; solid whites have rainbow speckling all over them that changes when you look at the panel from a different angle.


----------



## orchard

Thanks everyone for your help, just got a quote (mediated by a friend who's spent k's with them recently) close to these prices too


----------



## orchard

--oops, from Dell that is


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orchard*
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help, just got a quote (mediated by a friend who's spent k's with them recently) close to these prices too


Looking foward to a pic on your desk when it arrives.


----------



## orchard

Haha, guess it's time to break the news to my 14yr old Sharp LL-T17D4-B then


----------



## VSG

Reply from a sales rep:-

"I apologize for the delayed Response.

I checked with our Manufacturing Team and I was informed that there is a small Component which is delaying this Order. I am working with them to have this shipped ASAP. I will get back to you as soon as I have further information from them.

As of now the estimated delivery date is on ; 05/01/13"


----------



## revro

whats the premium panel guarantee in us? is it also that under 5 dark pixel you get no replacement? we have it like this in slovakia / eastern europe, but again companies say we are specific market, thats why everything is more expensive here









best
revro


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> whats the premium panel guarantee in us? is it also that under 5 dark pixel you get no replacement? we have it like this in slovakia / eastern europe, but again companies say we are specific market, thats why everything is more expensive here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best
> revro


I can't check because the Dell website is playing up but I'm pretty sure they guarantee 0 bright pixels and 3/5 or less dead pixels. I can't remember whether it's 3 or 5


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Yeah, but the 2711 has the worst AG coating I have ever seen in my entire life; solid whites have rainbow speckling all over them that changes when you look at the panel from a different angle.


Yeah I just got an HP zr22w with that, and it's pretty awful with white images. But photos still look great.


----------



## Mjolnir125

There definitely seems to be a shortage of these monitors on Dell's end; I just got a call that my replacement monitor will be coming in 5-10 business days or something (it was kind of hard to understand the tech support guy). It was supposed to come sometime last week... At least I have one now to use, albeit with some yellow glow in the lower left corner.


----------



## VSG

On the Dell forums, a Dell rep mentioned backlight bleeding or cross hatching would not be reasons for a revision as they are within specs. However, the buzzing issue was escalated over to their design team and that MAY be a reason for revision. I still believe that this delay is just because of part shortage and not any revision.


----------



## Arizonian

So I finally figured out why my USB 2.0/3.0 ports on my monitor wasn't working.







I didn't realize I had to plug the display port from the monitor into my USB on the mother board. Once I did that.....









It has to be up there with the obvious 'is your power on?'"

Well happy to report 100% functional..







Got my cam plugged right into the back of the monitors USB 3.0 port. Very convenient and hidden nicely. No short cam wire hanging in the air over to the tower. I hate seeing wires.

Love a clean desk and loving my monitor.







Thanks to everyone's help answering my questions as I went through the set up process. Looking forward to helping other new U7213HM owners as they come aboard.


----------



## PCM2

You mean the USB upstream cable? Yes that's essential for USB data transfer - you'd be amazed how many people don't realise that though.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

I did that with my U2711. Happens to the best of us,


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> You mean the USB upstream cable? Yes that's essential for USB data transfer - you'd be amazed how many people don't realise that though.


Yes. Thank you for the correction.







If new owners read about 15 pages in who didn't know this will know now.


----------



## PCM2

I can't remember which monitor it was, but I remember seeing a sticker on a monitor once stating that the USB upstream cable must be connected to use the USB ports. Dell should take note!


----------



## TheRipper

I am having a problem where my graphics does not recognize my monitor as being 1440p only as being 1080p. I have tried updating both the monitor and the graphics card drivers but it still displays at 1080p. Below is a screencap of the control center page, any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRipper*
> 
> I am having a problem where my graphics does not recognize my monitor as being 1440p only as being 1080p. I have tried updating both the monitor and the graphics card drivers but it still displays at 1080p. Below is a screencap of the control center page, any help would be greatly appreciated.


Are you connected via Dual -DVI?


----------



## TheRipper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Are you connected via Dual -DVI?


Yes I am, whoops just found out the 7970 lightning does not support dual DVI


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRipper*
> 
> Yes I am, whoops just found out the 7970 lightning does not support dual DVI


How does a current gen, high end GPU not have dual link DVI support? That is a glaring omission if I have ever seen one. You will have to get a displayport cable.

Luckily, the U2713HM has a displayport connection. It seems like people who want to use that GPU with a korean 27 inch monitor that only has DVI would have to buy an active displayport adapter, which isn't particularly cheap.


----------



## Anoxy

I mean, it's not like it's a mystery what ports the card has. Know what you're buying?


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I mean, it's not like it's a mystery what ports the card has. Know what you're buying?


To many people, the distinction between dual link DVI and regular DVI is not one they are familiar with. Furthermore, I have been so accustomed to ALL cards with dvi ports being the dual link variety that I could see myself not checking to make sure it is dual link compatible before buying. Hell, even my Nvidia 7600GT had a dual link DVI port, and I got that at least 6 years ago. This isn't like a GPU having or not having an HDMI port; the dvi connector on that 7970 looks like a dual link connector (it has all of the banks of pins instead of just the outer two), so the fact that it isn't is bizarre.


----------



## Arizonian

@ TheRipper

*7970 Lightning*


Lightning has four gold colored mini-DisplayPort connectors, a single-link DVI-I and a single-link DVI-D outputs.

Display port or Dual-DVI has enough bandwidth to display your highest possible resolution 2560x1440.

*Mini DisplayPort to DisplayPort Adapter Converter* - male to female


Problem solved for about $16. Never had an MSI Lightning and don't know if they provide one. You'd know, but that should do it.


----------



## orchard

Just got mine








If anyone has a fave link to a good way to diagnose the screen etc it's appreciated, I haven't started to research that end yet.
Cheers


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orchard*
> 
> Just got mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has a fave link to a good way to diagnose the screen etc it's appreciated, I haven't started to research that end yet.
> Cheers


Don't actively search for issues other than dead/bright pixels because you will find something and it will haunt you








No monitor is perfect, as long as it has no dead/bright pixels and the backlight bleed doesn't ruin your experience then be happy


----------



## orchard

Thanks Andy








It's deffo an upgrade, but makes Lovefilm hd look rather pants. Could be the muti-media settings like, haha


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> @ TheRipper
> 
> *7970 Lightning*
> 
> 
> Lightning has four gold colored mini-DisplayPort connectors, a single-link DVI-I and a single-link DVI-D outputs.
> 
> Display port or Dual-DVI has enough bandwidth to display your highest possible resolution 2560x1440.
> 
> *Mini DisplayPort to DisplayPort Adapter Converter* - male to female
> 
> 
> Problem solved for about $16. Never had an MSI Lightning and don't know if they provide one. You'd know, but that should do it.


16 dollars!?!?!?! You can get a displayport to minidisplayport cable from Monoprice for $4 plus shipping.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> 16 dollars!?!?!?! You can get a displayport to minidisplayport cable from Monoprice for $4 plus shipping.


Was guessing.....never had to buy one. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Gorgatron

excuse me for not wanting to read, but does anyone have recommended settings / calibration guide? I just got this monitor and its looking good but I'm sure stock settings aren't the best.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorgatron*
> 
> excuse me for not wanting to read, but does anyone have recommended settings / calibration guide? I just got this monitor and its looking good but I'm sure stock settings aren't the best.


The out of the box settings are better than most but here's what I use:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Brightness - 35 (you can change this if you want to but try not to go above 50)
> Contrast - 75
> Go into the Preset Modes and choose the 'Custom Color' option and change the RGB settings to - R:93 G:100 B:99
> 
> Next download the ICC profile from here:
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm#the_database
> Follow the instructions on how to apply it here:
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm#install


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorgatron*
> 
> excuse me for not wanting to read, but does anyone have recommended settings / calibration guide? I just got this monitor and its looking good but I'm sure stock settings aren't the best.


Well Andy is right about great out of the box settings.

Standard is good.

I recently tired 'custom 6500K and I like it.







Brightness 32 and contrast 75.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorgatron*
> 
> excuse me for not wanting to read, but does anyone have recommended settings / calibration guide? I just got this monitor and its looking good but I'm sure stock settings aren't the best.


This monitor is actually fine out of the box; it is factory calibrated in the sRGB preset. Given that they likely use actual calibration tools, that calibration setting will likely be more accurate than any settings you find online (as the panels that reviewers have will likely differ slightly from yours).


----------



## Arizonian

Back in stock at the egg - U2713HM for $585 after discount 10% off on top of the current $649 price. Free shipping.

It's the deal.









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824260111


----------



## VSG

Got an unexpected email from Dell saying my monitor has shipped with free next business day shipping as well. It should be here today or tomorrow


----------



## Mjolnir125

I just received a call from dell stating that my replacement monitor has shipped as well; I am guessing they just got a shipment in.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> I just received a call from dell stating that my replacement monitor has shipped as well; I am guessing they just got a shipment in.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Got an unexpected email from Dell saying my monitor has shipped with free next business day shipping as well. It should be here today or tomorrow


Sweet to both of you. For DELL to send it next day business shipping free is good customer service. Thanks for sharing. Post those pics when ya get'em.


----------



## garycoleman

Dell is shipping out Rev A01. Someone got one in Slickdeals and doesn't have the same problems that have been plaguing most people.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garycoleman*
> 
> Dell is shipping out Rev A01. Someone got one in Slickdeals and doesn't have the same problems that have been plaguing most people.


How do you know it is a different revision? Did Dell publish this some where?

What specific problems? We talking the normal IPS problems?

If this is true I'd like to know how does one know which revision they got?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garycoleman*
> 
> Dell is shipping out Rev A01. Someone got one in Slickdeals and doesn't have the same problems that have been plaguing most people.


The A01 revision has been in production since November(ish) last year, I guess it's only now being sold. Would love to know the differences.


----------



## Mjolnir125

I just received my replacement, and it is indeed a revision A01, manufacture date in March. I haven't turned it on yet: I have both monitors here so I should be able to do a pretty good comparison and see what has changed.

The original monitor I got was manufactured in January, and is revision A00.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> I just received my replacement, and it is indeed a revision A01, manufacture date in March. I haven't turned it on yet: I have both monitors here so I should be able to do a pretty good comparison and see what has changed.
> 
> The original monitor I got was manufactured in January, and is revision A00.


Well I just checked and your right. I have revision A00.

So what did they fix?

Ps. That was fast shipping!!!!


----------



## Mjolnir125

First impressions:
Zero dead pixels. The original panel I got had one.

The yellow bleed in the lower left corner is GONE. There is a SMALL amount of bleed halfway up on the very left side, but it only protrudes about a centimeter into the panel and only has a length of about an inch, so I can't imagine it being an issue. The yellow is definitely gone though; I notice typical ips glow that I am used to with previous IPS monitors, but it isn't that bad and has no yellow tint to it.

Crosshatching is still there, but I never had an issue with that to begin with (I sit far enough away that I can't see it), so I don't mind.

I hadn't noticed any whine coming from the original monitor and I don't notice any coming from the new one, but I have a computer with 6 case fans plus PSU, GPU, and radiator fans, as well as a PSU and GPU that have some inductor whine, so I probably wouldn't hear it over that anyway.

I attempted to take a picture with my phone showing the difference between the bleed on the two panels, but my phone's camera is not sensitive enough to pick it up.

Anyone have any specific things for me to test?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> First impressions:
> Zero dead pixels. The original panel I got had one.
> 
> The yellow bleed in the lower left corner is GONE. There is a SMALL amount of bleed halfway up on the very left side, but it only protrudes about a centimeter into the panel and only has a length of about an inch, so I can't imagine it being an issue. The yellow is definitely gone though; I notice typical ips glow that I am used to with previous IPS monitors, but it isn't that bad and has no yellow tint to it.
> 
> Crosshatching is still there, but I never had an issue with that to begin with (I sit far enough away that I can't see it), so I don't mind.
> 
> I hadn't noticed any whine coming from the original monitor and I don't notice any coming from the new one, but I have a computer with 6 case fans plus PSU, GPU, and radiator fans, as well as a PSU and GPU that have some inductor whine, so I probably wouldn't hear it over that anyway.
> 
> I attempted to take a picture with my phone showing the difference between the bleed on the two panels, but my phone's camera is not sensitive enough to pick it up. I may try tomorrow with a DSLR.
> 
> Anyone have any specific things for me to test?


Firs of all congrats. Great to hear no dead pixels or bright dot. Minimal bleed is average across all IPS / PLS.

What to try you ask? GAMES!!!!! Have fun. If you have bku-ray, Avengers or the Hobbit are great movies along with Avatar.

Adding: So the revision addressed the buzz sound that some monitors exhibited. I don't have that and I did check when I first recieved it or have heard it by now. I've got more movies and gaming under the PB so far. Going to catch up this weekend.


----------



## Mjolnir125

I looked at the screen while black a little more (when my room was dark; it was still light out earlier), and there is definitely IPS glow and a bit of bleed, but it is much less intrusive (and pretty much all the LCDs I have owned in the past have had this amount of bleed/glow).

I will watch some videos on it and let you know if it is an issue. Before the yellow was visible no matter what angle I looked at the panel at (if I looked at the panel straight on from 6 feet away, it was still visible), but now if I look at it from 6 feet away I just see a small amount of white backlight bleed around the edges. It could be that I got a particularly bad specimen before, or they may have actually addressed the issue.


----------



## VSG

My monitor is at my apartment complex office, I didn't make it back in time today to collect it. I will do so first thing tomorrow and hope my monoprice minidp to dp cable has also arrived. I just got BioShock Infinite and Crysis 3 so it's great timing.

How do I check if the monitor is rev A01?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> My monitor is at my apartment complex office, I didn't make it back in time today to collect it. I will do so first thing tomorrow and hope my monoprice minidp to dp cable has also arrived. I just got BioShock Infinite and Crysis 3 so it's great timing.
> 
> How do I check if the monitor is rev A01?


Right on the back panel, will say REV A00 or A01.

Added: you must be chomping at the bit.


----------



## Anoxy

Well shucks, mine says A00


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Well shucks, mine says A00


Did you just get it? It seems like Dell only just got these yesterday or so (which was when mine shipped out).


----------



## orchard

*Originally Posted by AndyM95

Brightness - 35 (you can change this if you want to but try not to go above 50)
Contrast - 75
Go into the Preset Modes and choose the 'Custom Color' option and change the RGB settings to - R:93 G:100 B:99

Next download the ICC profile from here:
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm#the_database
Follow the instructions on how to apply it here:
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm#install*

Sorry everyone, a bit green here, soz.








Everything seems okay with my new monitor--wahoo!

Are these posted ICC profiles specific to the monitor that TFT had, or are they universal, but don't ship with drivers etc please ?

Can someone please give me their thoughts or direct me to which of the various modes that they use (if at all) and when ?

Is there a way to disable all image manipulation monitor side?

When playing a dvd via pc, upscaling seems dire on full screen (external bd is a good image). Is this a graphic card or OS setting please ? Vista's driving an ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series gpu.

Thanks everyone








Nick


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Did you just get it? It seems like Dell only just got these yesterday or so (which was when mine shipped out).


Mine is only seven days old. So I decided to contact DELL and find out from the horses mouth if the new revision A01 fixed the lower left hand bleed some monitors exhibited. He said indeed it did and asked if I was having same issue. When I confirmed I did, he requested I send a pic to his supervisor, who then confirmed i was eligible for a revised A01 U2713HM monitor.

DELL transferred ownership from Newegg to me and said about seven days, free cross shipping, no credit card required for collateral, return shipping label in box.

Rep said that it will be a new monitor that will be tested before sending it out. I was a bit surprised and asked 'you mean a new monitor will be taken out of box and will be checked for bright dot, dark dot, and back light bleed?" and he confirmed again with an 'indeedl'. He proceeded to say after I receive the monitor he will be personally following up with me to make sure I'm 100% satisfied.

Stellar customer support RMA process. After first time dealing with them, I'm confident myself now that Dell stands behind their products and feel very comfortable owning a U2713HM.

I'm a bit skepitcal that he meant taken out of the box and checked. I'm guessing he may have meant tighter QA during manufacturing right now and it's checked Pre boxing. Will have to wait and see.


----------



## makesithappen

I highly doubt they will check, I was told the same thing. They just play dumb lol
I gave up after about 4-5 monitors and settled for the best one.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orchard*
> 
> *Originally Posted by AndyM95
> 
> Brightness - 35 (you can change this if you want to but try not to go above 50)
> Contrast - 75
> Go into the Preset Modes and choose the 'Custom Color' option and change the RGB settings to - R:93 G:100 B:99
> 
> Next download the ICC profile from here:
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm#the_database
> Follow the instructions on how to apply it here:
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm#install*
> 
> Sorry everyone, a bit green here, soz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything seems okay with my new monitor--wahoo!
> 
> Are these posted ICC profiles specific to the monitor that TFT had, or are they universal, but don't ship with drivers etc please ?
> 
> Can someone please give me their thoughts or direct me to which of the various modes that they use (if at all) and when ?
> 
> Is there a way to disable all image manipulation monitor side?
> 
> When playing a dvd via pc, upscaling seems dire on full screen (external bd is a good image). Is this a graphic card or OS setting please ? Vista's driving an ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series gpu.
> 
> Thanks everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nick


The ICC Profiles are specific to the U2713HM, it should be pretty spot on with any monitor although there are slight variations between them.
I just use the Custom Color mode with the options I have quoted above.
What do you mean by image manipulation? If you want it as close to as true colour as possible then use that calibration ^
Nothing you can really do about the DVD upscaling, it's DVD for gods sake, it's ugly!


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Mine is only seven days old. So I decided to contact DELL and find out from the horses mouth if the new revision A01 fixed the lower left hand bleed some monitors exhibited. He said indeed it did and asked if I was having same issue. When I confirmed I did, he requested I send a pic to his supervisor, who then confirmed i was eligible for a revised A01 U2713HM monitor.
> 
> DELL transferred ownership from Newegg to me and said about seven days, free cross shipping, no credit card required for collateral, return shipping label in box.
> 
> Rep said that it will be a new monitor that will be tested before sending it out. I was a bit surprised and asked 'you mean a new monitor will be taken out of box and will be checked for bright dot, dark dot, and back light bleed?" and he confirmed again with an 'indeedl'. He proceeded to say after I receive the monitor he will be personally following up with me to make sure I'm 100% satisfied.
> 
> Stellar customer support RMA process. After first time dealing with them, I'm confident myself now that Dell stands behind their products and feel very comfortable owning a U2713HM.
> 
> I'm a bit skepitcal that he meant taken out of the box and checked. I'm guessing he may have meant tighter QA during manufacturing right now and it's checked Pre boxing. Will have to wait and see.


Mine has some white backlight bleed around the edges (typical of an LCD) and normal IPS glow, but the yellow in the corner is totally gone as it was on my old one. It appears they fixed it.


----------



## VSG

Got the monitor (Rev A01) but no cable yet


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Did you just get it? It seems like Dell only just got these yesterday or so (which was when mine shipped out).


Yeah I only got it a week ago. But I got mine from Newegg so that's probably why....they're probably still working through their old A00 stocks.

Which is also probably why they had a sale on the U2713hm, to make room for the new revision. =/


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Mine is only seven days old. So I decided to contact DELL and find out from the horses mouth if the new revision A01 fixed the lower left hand bleed some monitors exhibited. He said indeed it did and asked if I was having same issue. When I confirmed I did, he requested I send a pic to his supervisor, who then confirmed i was eligible for a revised A01 U2713HM monitor.
> 
> DELL transferred ownership from Newegg to me and said about seven days, free cross shipping, no credit card required for collateral, return shipping label in box.
> 
> Rep said that it will be a new monitor that will be tested before sending it out. I was a bit surprised and asked 'you mean a new monitor will be taken out of box and will be checked for bright dot, dark dot, and back light bleed?" and he confirmed again with an 'indeedl'. He proceeded to say after I receive the monitor he will be personally following up with me to make sure I'm 100% satisfied.
> 
> Stellar customer support RMA process. After first time dealing with them, I'm confident myself now that Dell stands behind their products and feel very comfortable owning a U2713HM.
> 
> I'm a bit skepitcal that he meant taken out of the box and checked. I'm guessing he may have meant tighter QA during manufacturing right now and it's checked Pre boxing. Will have to wait and see.


Thanks for posting this. I'm going to give them a call now.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Thanks for posting this. I'm going to give them a call now.


Sounds good. Have a pic ready to email them for validation as they want to view the bleed. They will give you the email to send it to during your phone conversation and once received the supervisor gives the representative authorization to issue the RMA. Keep us posted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Yeah I only got it a week ago. But I got mine from Newegg so that's probably why....they're probably still working through their old A00 stocks.
> 
> Which is also probably why they had a sale on the U2713hm, to make room for the new revision. =/


I got mine for $585 free shipping with Newegg. IF you get the RMA as well, then you got the revised A01 'with a deal' for the extra time it took to do a swap.

I noticed Newegg sold out after a two week sale. Discontinued for one week sold out. Now back in stock back up to $699 with $7.95 shipping.

I'm wagering, like you speculated, they may have been making room for the revised shipments.


----------



## garycoleman

I just got mine, Rev A01. It has major yellow bleed on the lower left. Here it is at 100% brightness

http://imgur.com/nWtjqCC


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garycoleman*
> 
> I just got mine, Rev A01. It has major yellow bleed on the lower left. Here it is at 100% brightness


That sucks








From what I've seen on this forum and others, there isn't much difference between the A00 and A01 versions. My A00 version is perfect, no bleeding, dead pixels or anything while some people with the new A01 versions are experiencing pretty bad problems. Contact Dell directly and explain the issues, they will send you out a brand new hand checked monitor







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Mine is only seven days old. So I decided to contact DELL and find out from the horses mouth if the new revision A01 fixed the lower left hand bleed some monitors exhibited. He said indeed it did and asked if I was having same issue. When I confirmed I did, he requested I send a pic to his supervisor, who then confirmed i was eligible for a revised A01 U2713HM monitor.
> 
> DELL transferred ownership from Newegg to me and said about seven days, free cross shipping, no credit card required for collateral, return shipping label in box.
> 
> Rep said that it will be a new monitor that will be tested before sending it out. I was a bit surprised and asked 'you mean a new monitor will be taken out of box and will be checked for bright dot, dark dot, and back light bleed?" and he confirmed again with an 'indeedl'. He proceeded to say after I receive the monitor he will be personally following up with me to make sure I'm 100% satisfied.
> 
> Stellar customer support RMA process. After first time dealing with them, I'm confident myself now that Dell stands behind their products and feel very comfortable owning a U2713HM.
> 
> I'm a bit skepitcal that he meant taken out of the box and checked. I'm guessing he may have meant tighter QA during manufacturing right now and it's checked Pre boxing. Will have to wait and see.


----------



## garycoleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> That sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've seen on this forum and others, there isn't much difference between the A00 and A01 versions. My A00 version is perfect, no bleeding, dead pixels or anything while some people with the new A01 versions are experiencing pretty bad problems. Contact Dell directly and explain the issues, they will send you out a brand new hand checked monitor


The yellow is bugging me. I going to call.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Definitely have them swap it out until you get one without the yellow. For $600+, you should not have to put up with it since it doesn't "need" to be there. My replacement has minor white bleed around some of the edges, but it is way less noticeable than that yellow in the corner that my first one had.


----------



## Arizonian

I'd like to echo what Andy pointed out, not all A00 monitors are effected by the lower left hand bleed as his monitor and many others are fine. I'd have to see more A01 revisions before speculating it's fixed or not.

A01 also addressed the possible buzz sound some of the monitors were exhibiting when brightness was turned up all the way. Again not all monitors have this. As example even though I had lower left had bleed, I did not have the buzzing issue.

The second point I'd like to make is the warranty & customer service I pay more for being very particular in wanting a panel that's very low to no bleed and no bright or dark dots. My last monitor VG278H was returned three times due to the oval bleed that monitor exhibited until I received one that was almost no bleed and a mint panel.

I can't imagine what the QA must be like for the vendors who purchase panels that didn't make the grade from LG or Samsung. Now I get why some owners of such panels opt to only check for dark dots and call it a day.

I feel your more discerning group of consumers who will dissect their monitors before settling will pay more for such services for the extra assurance. Sort of like someone who also likes to have home or renters insurance to keep their mind at ease.


----------



## Gorgatron

Just posting late, I got the monitor. I applied the ICC profile and it looks good. Loving that 2560x1440 resolution. The colors look great for chinese cartoons!


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorgatron*
> 
> Just posting late, I got the monitor. I applied the ICC profile and it looks good. Loving that 2560x1440 resolution. The colors look great for chinese cartoons!


Great! Post up a pic and I can add you to the club


----------



## orchard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> The ICC Profiles are specific to the U2713HM, it should be pretty spot on with any monitor although there are slight variations between them.
> I just use the Custom Color mode with the options I have quoted above.
> What do you mean by image manipulation? If you want it as close to as true colour as possible then use that calibration ^
> Nothing you can really do about the DVD upscaling, it's DVD for gods sake, it's ugly!


Hahaha, thanks Andy !
It's ace as for external blu ray playback in case anyone was wondering, and it has a lot of 'pop'








Reservations re bleed on my monitor though;
Edit: images posted below, one taken when fairly dark, the another with a lamp on --what do you guys think please ???


----------



## orchard




----------



## Arizonian

To check for back light bleed needs to be in a completely dark room. No other light source should be visible.

About 6-7 feet back dead center. One pic brightness 30% and the other 100% with contrast set to 75% for both. Otherwise your pics may be over exposed.

Your showing the left hand corner bleed. Do you see that against dark black borders, movies or games in black or dark scenes? On the back of your monitor do you show A00 or A01 revision?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orchard*
> 
> -Snip-
> -Snip-


It's very difficult to judge bleeding from pictures. Your camera/phone could be set to a higher exposure time than another so you can't really tell how bad it is. If it's visible during games/films and it annoys you then RMA it.
From the pictures it does look relatively bad though, what brightness is that at?


----------



## orchard

Yep, it's deffo showing in movies in non-vibrant scenes. Both images are at 100pc brightness, 75 contrast; the second's almost dark with blackout blinds and only blu ray/amp/processor led's on around 2m away. A00


----------



## Anoxy

Cameras make backlight bleed look a million times worse than it really is. Which could also play to your advantage when sending it to Dell


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orchard*
> 
> Yep, it's deffo showing in movies in non-vibrant scenes. Both images are at 100pc brightness, 75 contrast; the second's almost dark with blackout blinds and only blu ray/amp/processor led's on around 2m away. A00


Honestly I wouldn't worry about anything showing past 50% brightness. I keep mine at 32% normally and for me it does show slightly. If your seeing the bleed in those situations anything under 50% brightness then I would be calling DELL and starting an RMA. Your covered and will end up with a new A01 revision.

Do it ASAP. It's not much of a hassle when they're going to cross ship.

*Product Support for Dell U2713 HM*


----------



## orchard

Thanks Andy, Arizonian, Anoxy








Here are the 2 images you requested Arizonian, they're well grainy like, soz (thanks bb/skillz):



Because it's fairly light in this room during the day, brightness is generally set at 48, however the default for external blu via hdmi is 75, and that works for 'pop' for 80odd minutes, however dark scenes/borders are compromised.
Mmmmm, I love the screen, but it's not too late to take another route either...


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orchard*
> 
> Thanks Andy, Arizonian, Anoxy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the 2 images you requested Arizonian, they're well grainy like, soz (thanks bb/skillz):
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's fairly light in this room during the day, brightness is generally set at 48, however the default for external blu via hdmi is 75, and that works for 'pop' for 80odd minutes, however dark scenes/borders are compromised.
> Mmmmm, I love the screen, but it's not too late to take another route either...


That isn't all that bad; my first monitor had yellow glow in the corner that could be seen dead on from a long distance away. My replacement (A01) has similar bleed on the bottom edge about a third of the way from the left, but it appears whiter and is much less noticeable. I would consider getting Dell to send me another replacement, but chances are I will get one with the same or even more bleed (or a dead pixel, which my first panel had). Pretty much all IPS panels have glow/bleed issues of some kind, so they aren't going to be ideal for watching TV/movies when compared to things like Plasma TVs.


----------



## orchard

So, Mjolnir125, you don't think it's too bad? You would stick with this one/it's similar bleed intensity/area to your A01 ?


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orchard*
> 
> So, Mjolnir125, you don't think it's too bad? You would stick with this one/it's similar bleed intensity/area to your A01 ?


It is really hard to tell based on pictures, but the location of the bleed at least seems closer to what my new panel has (lower left third). My first panel had a yellow triangle in the lower left corner that was more noticeable than what yours appears to have, and it did not disappear when viewing from head on far away. I really have no idea what the "best" black performance looks like for these monitors since I have only owned two of them.

Is there anyone here who feels that their U2713HM has ZERO backlight bleed visible when viewing a black screen? The bleed on my replacement panel is noticeable when viewing black stuff, but it is a lot better than my original panel. I could have Dell replace it again, but if all of them have some degree of bleed then it likely won't be any better.


----------



## VSG

I haven't had the screen on for long (5-10 minutes) and so far there is next to no light bleed at 100% brightness based on playing a completely dark YouTube video. I will try again tomorrow for a longer time.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Are you viewing in a completely dark room?


----------



## TheOx

Post my photo up soon, currently making new desk so they are out of action atm, on my lappy in the mean time.

Glad we have a club, feel a little special now


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> It is really hard to tell based on pictures, but the location of the bleed at least seems closer to what my new panel has (lower left third). My first panel had a yellow triangle in the lower left corner that was more noticeable than what yours appears to have, and it did not disappear when viewing from head on far away. I really have no idea what the "best" black performance looks like for these monitors since I have only owned two of them.
> 
> Is there anyone here who feels that their U2713HM has ZERO backlight bleed visible when viewing a black screen? The bleed on my replacement panel is noticeable when viewing black stuff, but it is a lot better than my original panel. I could have Dell replace it again, but if all of them have some degree of bleed then it likely won't be any better.


I have no backlight bleed at all, even at 100% brightness in a completely dark room with a black screen. If I take a picture it is visible but to the naked eye there's nothing.


----------



## orchard

You're a lucky man Andy!
I 'phoned Dell to get their opinion on my bleed and apparently my unit (although not B-stock, and deffo sold as new), has been tampered with, and is missing Service tag, original seal, Dell sticker, and hard copy manual...


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orchard*
> 
> You're a lucky man Andy!
> I 'phoned Dell to get their opinion on my bleed and apparently my unit (although not B-stock, and deffo sold as new), has been tampered with, and is missing Service tag, original seal, Dell sticker, and hard copy manual...


Where did you buy it from? Sorry if you've already said.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOx*
> 
> Post my photo up soon, currently making new desk so they are out of action atm, on my lappy in the mean time.
> 
> Glad we have a club, feel a little special now


I'll add you once you put your pic up








Just to confirm, do you have the reference Gainward GTX 670 or the Phantom version? Also, two U2713HM monitors right?

Edit: Your rig has an EVGA GTX 670 and two U2713H monitors not U2713HM, I'm confuzzled


----------



## TheOx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> I'll add you once you put your pic up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to confirm, do you have the reference Gainward GTX 670 or the Phantom version? Also, two U2713HM monitors right?
> 
> Edit: Your rig has an EVGA GTX 670 and two U2713H monitors not U2713HM, I'm confuzzled


So i actually have the Gainward gtx 670 reference and i have 2 u2713HM's. I only put eh evga and u2713H in so i would have pictures for my components haha my bad, will fix that up.

Cheers


----------



## orchard

Andy:
I bought it from Aria -- someone earlier in the thread said they were good, so I gave the 'smaller' guy a shot for a few extra quid. Waiting for them to call me back (still)


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> I have no backlight bleed at all, even at 100% brightness in a completely dark room with a black screen. If I take a picture it is visible but to the naked eye there's nothing.


Is there any clouding or unevenness in the blacks at all? I have a hard time believing that one of these panels could be perfect; it seems like it is just a side effect of being an IPS panel.Did you get your panel on your first try, or did you have it swapped out multiple times?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orchard*
> 
> Andy:
> I bought it from Aria -- someone earlier in the thread said they were good, so I gave the 'smaller' guy a shot for a few extra quid. Waiting for them to call me back (still)


I used Aria and their customer service was excellent, they took a while to reply to emails but were great over the phone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Is there any clouding or unevenness in the blacks at all? I have a hard time believing that one of these panels could be perfect; it seems like it is just a side effect of being an IPS panel.Did you get your panel on your first try, or did you have it swapped out multiple times?


This is my second panel, my first had two bright spots and fairly bad bleeding. This one really is perfect, I'm very picky too so if there was something wrong I would of found it.


----------



## orchard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> I used Aria and their customer service was excellent, they took a while to reply to emails but were great over the phone.
> This is my second panel, my first had two bright spots and fairly bad bleeding. This one really is perfect, I'm very picky too so if there was something wrong I would of found it.


Did you get your manual/Service tag Andy ? Have you transferred to Dell ?
Cheers


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orchard*
> 
> Did you get your manual/Service tag Andy ? Have you transferred to Dell ?
> Cheers


Yup, I got both. I haven't transferred over yet, Aria are local so if I need to return the monitor it's only 20 minutes drive away rather than sending it to Dell who are based in Reading which is 3 hours away.


----------



## Mjolnir125

I would be interested to see if anyone else has gotten a "perfect" panel; I am probably just being a perfectionist, but I want to make sure that my $600 panel is behaving like a $600 panel should. The only noticeable bleed that I have is a small area about 1/3 from the left side on the bottom edge. Unlike with my previous monitor this bleed is white, not yellow, and only goes about a centimeter up into the panel. I am thinking this is just a side effect of the panel being edge backlit, and given the fact that Dell doesn't seem to be checking for it during QA, I would be that if I keep exchanging it I probably won't get a panel that is significantly better.


----------



## garycoleman

The other thing I noticed about mine is the colors looked washed out, dull, and not as vibrant compared to other monitors. Is this how a calibrated monitor supposed to look like? It looks great when looking at photos. But when I'm just browsing webpages, that's when the colors look washed out.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garycoleman*
> 
> The other thing I noticed about mine is the colors looked washed out, dull, and not as vibrant compared to other monitors. Is this how a calibrated monitor supposed to look like? It looks great when looking at photos. But when I'm just browsing webpages, that's when the colors look washed out.


What mode are you using?


----------



## garycoleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> What mode are you using?


Standard mode. I left the contrast at default of 75 but I had to turn down the brightness to 45.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garycoleman*
> 
> Standard mode. I left the contrast at default of 75 but I had to turn down the brightness to 45.


Do you have auto mode kicking in changing settings on you? Hard to see sometimes. When switching from movies, games to browsing it may auto change the pre-set.

I'm using 'Custom / 6500k' and it's pretty nice.


----------



## Mjolnir125

The colors should definitely not seem "washed out" unless you are comparing it to a Plasma; this monitor has an 8 bit IPS panel that is quite good at doing vibrant colors. Try all of the settings, although all of them except standard, custom, and sRGB are kind of weird and do funky things (like raise sharpness or enable dynamic contrast).


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garycoleman*
> 
> The other thing I noticed about mine is the colors looked washed out, dull, and not as vibrant compared to other monitors. Is this how a calibrated monitor supposed to look like? It looks great when looking at photos. But when I'm just browsing webpages, that's when the colors look washed out.


Colours wise you won't get better from a 1440p panel, if you go for a glossy monitor it may be slightly better but not from a semi-glossy panel.


----------



## garycoleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Do you have auto mode kicking in changing settings on you? Hard to see sometimes. When switching from movies, games to browsing it may auto change the pre-set.
> 
> I'm using 'Custom / 6500k' and it's pretty nice.


nope not on auto mode. When I manually switch to other modes like movie I can see the colors become vibrant again. But I thought standard mode should look good. Besides the yellow bleeding on the bottom left, this could maybe another problem. I'm going to get it exchanged.


----------



## garycoleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> The colors should definitely not seem "washed out" unless you are comparing it to a Plasma; this monitor has an 8 bit IPS panel that is quite good at doing vibrant colors. Try all of the settings, although all of them except standard, custom, and sRGB are kind of weird and do funky things (like raise sharpness or enable dynamic contrast).


I have a Dell 2209WA with an eIPS and a Samsung 2693HM with TN and both have vibrant colors compared to my new U2713HM


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garycoleman*
> 
> nope not on auto mode. When I manually switch to other modes like movie I can see the colors become vibrant again. But I thought standard mode should look good. Besides the yellow bleeding on the bottom left, this could maybe another problem. I'm going to get it exchanged.


Cool. Wanted to make sure you knew about the Dell Display Menu auto mode I got mixed up with that confused me.

If you have that lower left hand bleed showing enough to see in blacks, movies or gaming I'd call today and get the A01 revision sent to you.


----------



## garycoleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Cool. Wanted to make sure you knew about the Dell Display Menu auto mode I got mixed up with that confused me.
> 
> If you have that lower left hand bleed showing enough to see in blacks, movies or gaming I'd call today and get the A01 revision sent to you.


It is Rev A01, it came last Friday. I had high hopes that Rev A01 would fix some problems.


----------



## Anoxy

It took 4/20 for me to realize just how lovely the colors are on this monitor.

Also, why is 'semi-glossy' in the thread title? Is there really anything less glossy than this?


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> It took 4/20 for me to realize just how lovely the colors are on this monitor.
> 
> Also, why is 'semi-glossy' in the thread title? Is there really anything less glossy than this?


Um, have you ever seen the U2711? It has an extremely aggressive AG coating and isn't glossy at all.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> It took 4/20 for me to realize just how lovely the colors are on this monitor.
> 
> Also, why is 'semi-glossy' in the thread title? Is there really anything less glossy than this?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> *Um, have you ever seen the U2711? It has an extremely aggressive AG coating and isn't glossy at all.*


Exactly, if you actually use a non-glossy monitor you'll know the difference. You do get some reflection with the U2713HM, just not a lot. Unless you notice the cross-hatching the AG coating they use on the U2713HM is perfect.


----------



## enkay

ADD ME!!!!!!!


----------



## LilBuckz

Wow the color in your picture looks amazing enkay


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilBuckz*
> 
> Wow the color in your picture looks amazing enkay


An example of this monitor gaming Crysis 3 high settings and no AA for those spectators coming to this thread interested.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> An example of this monitor gaming Crysis 3 high settings and no AA for those spectators coming to this thread interested.


How will that show anyone what the color is like on the monitor unless they are using it when they watch the video? Or did you mean to show what 1440p gaming looks like in general?

Anyway, when I watch it it looks just like I am viewing it on a u2713HM, because I am.


----------



## Arizonian

Looking at it at a perspective of 1440p 'gaming' not colors. Streaking, ghosting, or lack thereof.









Funny, it looks the same for me too.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Looking at it at a perspective of 1440p 'gaming' not colors. Streaking, ghosting, or lack thereof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, it looks the same for me too.


Was this recorded with software like FRAPS, Afterburner, etc., or did you actually record the screen itself (which you would have to do to pick up any LCD ghosting)?


----------



## Arizonian

I did it with FRAPS. Only thing I videoed was the blu ray Avatar playing comparison between PB278Q and U2713HM.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> How will that show anyone what the color is like on the monitor unless they are using it when they watch the video? Or did you mean to show what 1440p gaming looks like in general?
> 
> Anyway, when I watch it it looks just like I am viewing it on a u2713HM, because I am.


Well at least he didn't post a screenshot and say look at the vivid colors


----------



## garycoleman

Ok so when I use the multimedia preset, it seems to give the most vibrant colors.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garycoleman*
> 
> Ok so when I use the multimedia preset, it seems to give the most vibrant colors.


I really don't know what to tell you; when I switch to the multimedia preset it just seems like the sharpness is way higher and everything has a blue tint. The colors aren't more vibrant, they just all look off. I am coming from a u2211h e-IPS, and the u2713hm has colors that are at least as vibrant as that. This is a calibrated monitor, so you may be used to saturated (incorrect) colors on monitors that are not calibrated.


----------



## royalkilla408

I got mine today the A01. The yellow glow is really bad that I'm going to exchange. I'm very happy with Dell though because they will ship me a new one right away. The white glow is a bit exaggerated from the picture compare to reality but the yellow is almost the same thing I see.

Can I join the club too?


----------



## Arizonian

Update: Called Dell Friday morning 1AM April 19 and got monitor today 1pm Aril 24. They told me seven days and made it in five.

No bright dot. No dark dot.







!

That's two monitors from them that was free of dead pixels.

I didn't have the proper time to check for back light bleed. Will be doing that tonight after work very very late. I will post back with some pictures at 30% and 100% brightness for this interested.

It is in fact revision A01.

I was curious about any other members who had requested a replacement and what their status was?

@royalkilla408 - post a pic of your monitor with your OCN name on notepad or paint for entry link. See OP for example. Congrats on the monitor. I agree with you about Dell's good service.


----------



## Mjolnir125

After comparing the two monitors that I have (the first of which I am sending back tomorrow and is Rev A00, second is Rev A01), I have come to realize that both have similar amount of backlight bleed/ips glow, but just in different areas. The first one that I got had yellow bleed in the lower left corner, while the second has what appears to be white bleed on the bottom edge, about a third of the way from the left side. However, I think that both of these issues are actually IPS glow, and simply a function of how the panel itself is mounted in the enclosure.

I believe the bleed on the second panel seems whiter because it is closer to the middle, so I am not viewing it from as extreme of an angle as the yellow bleed on the original panel. With this monitor, it appears that viewing a black screen from the right side of the monitor will make it look yellow, while viewing a black screen from the left side will make it look white/blue. This is simply IPS glow; you can see from most people's pictures that the "bleed" on the right side appears to be white while that on the left appears to be yellow.

IPS panels in general don't have very good black levels or black consistency, and this monitor sadly doesn't seem to be an exception. I was considering returning the second panel I got again, but the bleed is only noticeable when I am actually sitting and staring at a completely black screen or watching a VERY dark scene in a show/movie. Watching letterbox movies isn't as much of an issue as I would have thought, as the backlight "bleed" on the bottom is significantly less bright than the image that is being displayed above the bottom black bar, so my eyes don't see it as much.
The yellow corner bleed does end up being more of an issue because the IPS glow has a tint shift, so watching anything in 4:3 will make the yellow fairly noticeable.

For web browsing, general use, and especially games the U2713HM is fantastic though; I never see any bleed at all in games so it has been a non issue. Despite the mediocre black levels and prescence of clouding/glow/bleed on a completely dark screen, the contrast actually seems to be quite good.

Also, if you see yellow glow on the left side and white glow on the right side when you are very close to the monitor don't be alarmed; that is just IPS glow and is not noticeable when you are viewing the panel from farther away. If you still see yellow glow in the corner when viewed from far away you may want to have Dell swap it out for one that is better.


----------



## Arizonian

*A00* - top| *A01* - bottom
100% Brightness


Spoiler: 100%



 



*A00* - top| *A01* - bottom
30% Brightness


Spoiler: 30%







*Uniformity* 50% Brightness



Spoiler: Uniformity







So I'm seeing some improvement at 100% brightness and looking great at 30% brightness in the new revision I was sent.

Not flawless, but it seems the yellow bleed from A00 is now more a whiter glow showing in A01 in the same lower left hand corner. Not so clear on the straight shot but the side view shows it's white.

At 100% brightness it doesn't show any glow in movies or games and better in black borders like movies or games in the lower left corner but it seems the rest of the screen is displaying blacks a bit deeper than my previous monitor did.

At 30% brightness it's as good as the PB278Q I tried and near perfect.

I agree with Mjolnir125 and many other owners who've echoed there are no perfect IPS monitors without IPS glow. I've seen much more expensive monitors with even more IPS glow even back light bleed. DELL has quality control down checking panels for no bright or dark dots. Amazingly both my monitors were spot free.

In the next three years I'm confident in DELL's Premium Panel Warranty and great customer service which was already proven. In the end....I ended up getting an A01 revision swapped by DELL and paid $585 on Newegg sale. I sold an Alienware OptX monitor for $180 and couldn't be happier with my $405 upgrade.









Edit to add: It too can display 80 Hz refresh rate.









*No dead pixels. Example of white being displayed with light AG semi-glossy matte.*



Spoiler: Zero Dead Pixels







I wanted to point out neither of A00 or A01 had any dead pixels or bright dot. Very pleased as this is one strong point of this monitor it seems with quality control.


----------



## VSG

Anyone had luck overclocking this on an AMD card?


----------



## garycoleman

So the yellow glow in the left is normal and I wasted time getting it exchanged?


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garycoleman*
> 
> So the yellow glow in the left is normal and I wasted time getting it exchanged?


If you go close enough to the screen you will see yellow glow on the left corners and white glow on the right corners no matter what. If you see a lot of this glow from farther away, then you may be able to get a monitor that has less if you swap it out.

I can overclock mine (with an AMD card) with the custom resolution utility, but it doesn't actually seem to like refresh rates over 60hz (cursor movement becomes jerky, which I think means frames are being skipped). I don't really mind though, since I have always had 60hz monitors and I didn't buy this intending to OC it.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garycoleman*
> 
> So the yellow glow in the left is normal and I wasted time getting it exchanged?


I wouldn't say 'waste' if you end up with one that's better than the previous. I ended up with a better monitor and sure it could have been worse but the chance and time I took. Since there is no out of pocket expense I'd say worthwhile IMO.

I went from a strong yellow that showed slightly in movies and games sometimes to lighter white which doesn't show in movies/games and isn't prominent in in black borders or black scenes anylonger. Glad I had the opportunity for exchange for another new one.

Aside from its one issue I had which was addressed, I'm loving this monitor. The color accuracy I feel is vibrant and a bit more color pop than my PB278Q. Glad it worked out this way.

I only had to take my panel out and put it on my stand already on my desk.. Left the cords packaging unopened as well. It was an easy exchange. I did have to switch boxes as the serial number is on the side of the box. Also don't forget to switch the factory pre-calibrated sRGB specs sheet specific to your monitor and switch them.









An *A01* movie screen shot now showing black borders without the yellow glow in the bottom left hand corner.



Edit to add desktop pic showing deep blacks no bleeding.


----------



## Anoxy

ugh I want to call Dell and see if I can exchange mine, but at the same time it's all mounted to a dual monitor stand and it would be a pain in the arse to do.


----------



## garycoleman

My replacement one came yesterday but I didn't have time to fire it up until today. It only has a slight yellow bleeding on the left bottom edge which I think is acceptable.

But the biggest difference is the colors. I was complaining that my original A01 had colors that looked all washed out. But the replacement A01 has more vibrant colors, even better than my 2209WA eIPS. Good thing I exchanged it because I didn't know what I was missing out on. I knew the colors were off but I didn't imagine it would be that big of a difference.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garycoleman*
> 
> My replacement one came yesterday but I didn't have time to fire it up until today. It only has a slight yellow bleeding on the left bottom edge which I think is acceptable.
> 
> But the biggest difference is the colors. I was complaining that my original A01 had colors that looked all washed out. But the replacement A01 has more vibrant colors, even better than my 2209WA eIPS. Good thing I exchanged it because I didn't know what I was missing out on. I knew the colors were off but I didn't imagine it would be that big of a difference.


I knew there must have been something wrong; I don't think "washed out" even remotely applies to the colors on the U2713HM.


----------



## garycoleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> I knew there must have been something wrong; I don't think "washed out" even remotely applies to the colors on the U2713HM.


yep, something was not right with it.

Now how do I return the original one? Dell didn't include a return label or any instructions in the box on how to return it.


----------



## Anoxy

I wonder what would cause that


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garycoleman*
> 
> My replacement one came yesterday but I didn't have time to fire it up until today. It only has a slight yellow bleeding on the left bottom edge which I think is acceptable.
> 
> But the biggest difference is the colors. I was complaining that my original A01 had colors that looked all washed out. But the replacement A01 has more vibrant colors, even better than my 2209WA eIPS. Good thing I exchanged it because I didn't know what I was missing out on. I knew the colors were off but I didn't imagine it would be that big of a difference.


When you first mentioned that your colors seemed washed I didn't know how to respond. I was thinkning you were expecting more color than you were seeing type thing. Now that to were able to confirm there was a difference I'm going to chalk it to very rare case.

I've read a lot of user reviews and that issue never came up. Defective part I guess.

On the brighter side, Your the third revision owner in the club that confirmed at least some better results with IPS glow from previous.

Seems It's much better at lower brightness levels I'm confident has happened with my monitor.

I'm not going to go out on a limb yet to say A01 is a good fix until much more confirmation. Speculation dictates its positive results off to a good start.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garycoleman*
> 
> yep, something was not right with it.
> 
> Now how do I return the original one? Dell didn't include a return label or any instructions in the box on how to return it.


They did the same to me I had to call them and they emailed me the return shipping label. I actually sent my monitor back this morning.

I think eventually the original representative will call you back to check up on your experience and follow up with the return label. I called them This morning rather than wait for them to call me.


----------



## Mjolnir125

I also got no shipping label when I got my replacement; I had to contact them and they emailed me one. I just had fedex pick up the old monitor today. Overall, the replacement cost me zero dollars and virtually no wasted time (since I didn't even have to drive to a fedex store). The bleed is probably a bit better, but somewhat more importantly the new panel has no dead pixels (the first one had a dead pixel in the upper right corner).

Did anyone else not receive a calibration sheet in the box with the Rev A01 monitor? My original monitor came with one, but my replacement didn't. From what I can tell the sRGB mode is still calibrated though.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> *snip*
> 
> Did anyone else not receive a calibration sheet in the box with the Rev A01 monitor? My original monitor came with one, but my replacement didn't. From what I can tell the sRGB mode is still calibrated though.


Yes my A01 replacement monitor did come with its own calibration sheet specific to it's own S/N #. I don't think a monitor can go through manufacturing without the calibration step when it's lined up with other monitors. I'm going to assume there's another box with two sheets.

Back to breaking in the monitor and finishing "The Hobbit".







Got a weekend of gaming planned to put the U2713HM through the hoops for fun.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Yes my A01 replacement monitor did come with its own calibration sheet specific to it's own S/N #. I don't think a monitor can go through manufacturing without the calibration step when it's lined up with other monitors. I'm going to assume there's another box with two sheets.
> 
> Back to breaking in the monitor and finishing "The Hobbit".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a weekend of gaming planned to put the U2713HM through the hoops for fun.


Sounds romantic...


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Sounds romantic...


Funny because after three weeks & three panels my wife asked me why I was constantly sniffing the monitor?









I assured her I was just looking for dark dot, bright dots and still loved her more.









On a side note......does the *A01* panel look like the AG coating is a bit thinner to anyone else but me?

Edit : It looks a bit more gloss a bit less grain or my eyes are burnt starring at panels for three weeks.


----------



## garycoleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> They did the same to me I had to call them and they emailed me the return shipping label. I actually sent my monitor back this morning.
> 
> I think eventually the original representative will call you back to check up on your experience and follow up with the return label. I called them This morning rather than wait for them to call me.


I emailed dell and they sent me a label thru UPS returns. They didn't sent me any other paperwork though . I just hope it doesn't get lost in their system when it arrives there. I think I should tape a note with the reference number on the monitor to be safe.


----------



## garycoleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> I also got no shipping label when I got my replacement; I had to contact them and they emailed me one. I just had fedex pick up the old monitor today. Overall, the replacement cost me zero dollars and virtually no wasted time (since I didn't even have to drive to a fedex store). The bleed is probably a bit better, but somewhat more importantly the new panel has no dead pixels (the first one had a dead pixel in the upper right corner).
> 
> Did anyone else not receive a calibration sheet in the box with the Rev A01 monitor? My original monitor came with one, but my replacement didn't. From what I can tell the sRGB mode is still calibrated though.


I got a sheet with the replacement. I even got a sheet with the original one that had jacked up colors. So I don't know if the sheets really mean anything.


----------



## viper133

Does anyone notice image retention or "burn-in". They are severe enough to been seen on dark colors other than gray. noticeable in purple.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viper133*
> 
> Does anyone notice image retention or "burn-in". They are severe enough to been seen on dark colors other than gray. noticeable in purple.


I haven't noticed any burn in, both on my original panel and replacement.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viper133*
> 
> Does anyone notice image retention or "burn-in". They are severe enough to been seen on dark colors other than gray. noticeable in purple.


Thanks for asking viper133. I can tell you that none of the members in this club mentioned they have burn-in or even cross hatching issues.

Before I purchased this monitor I did a Google search for bun-in & U2713HM. Burn-in issues mentioned by members who've never owned this monitor asking about it is what you'll find. Found threads where people ask about burn-in. However no one showing proof with pics confirming this has happened to them with a U2713HM model. Yet people keep repeating this as if it's a real issue for the U2713HM.

Another issue that keeps popping is cross-hatching and people don't realize the U2713HM is not the same aggressive AG coating U2711 uses. The light AG coating is very comparable to the PB278Q with perhaps a bit more grain look but hardly noticeable difference. I had both PB278Q and U2713HM side by side and I saw this first hand. This too is not an issue even against complete white screens for me.

Sort of like people who don't own the PB278Q keep mentioning PWM flickering when most people don't even experience this or cause them any side effects viewing it. Over blown on all accounts mentioned IMO.

Any other club members please feel free to interject regarding these issues if it's different for you.


----------



## royalkilla408

I do notice retention issues but they go away. I had my brightness at 75 (default). Once I lowered my brightness to 30 it didn't happen too much.

Anyways, I got my replacement today and its perfect. No yellow corner. I also did not get a return shipping invoce so I need to contact them too.

Overall this monitor is really good. This is my first Dell purchase and I really love their customer service.


----------



## Mjolnir125

I can see cross hatching if I look hard enough, but only when looking at the panel from a high angle. In other words, when I am situated normally, I can see crosshatching on the lower part of the screen, but not in the middle or top; it only seems visible from above.

However, it is VERY faint and only noticeable if you look very closely (closer than I usually am when I use the monitor).

In all honesty, the ONLY issue I have with this monitor is some backlight bleed on the bottom edge of the display, about 1/4 from the left. It is 2-3 inches long and only extends about a centimeter into the screen, so it is only noticeable when watching TV/movies and only in dark scenes. I think I may just live with it, as chances are if I swap my panel out again I will get one with more issues instead of less, and I don't want to do this 3 more times.


----------



## Anoxy

lolwut only a centimeter? That's nothing.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> lolwut only a centimeter? That's nothing.


That is what I try to tell myself, but I still notice it. I think my expectations are likely too high, as I have a 50 inch plasma that I am used to watching stuff on (and it has amazing contrast).


----------



## Arizonian

Get a call yesterday afternoon from a DELL rep asking if I had received my monitor and was I satisfied. I thought this was great customer service even after the fact checking if my product exchange went smoothly.

Exceptional service. I wasn't expecting a call back from a live person. If anything was wrong with the replacement monitor I'd have had the opportunity to discuss it with them. DELL was advised this monitor is great and not showing any of the yellow back light bleed in the bottom left corner.

Made a quick slide show to show off the colors with no bleeed in the lower left hand corner. What a difference. This monitor rocks now.


----------



## twerk

Glad you got a good one








Is this is your 2nd or 3rd?
It does make a huge difference not having the bleeding, games and films seem way more immersive. With my first monitor (which had bleeding) the light really distracts you.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Glad you got a good one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this is your 2nd or 3rd?
> It does make a huge difference not having the bleeding, games and films seem way more immersive. With my first monitor (which had bleeding) the light really distracts you.


I only had to do one exchange so this was my second monitor first replacement. Sure did make a difference in that corner.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Get a call yesterday afternoon from a DELL rep asking if I had received my monitor and was I satisfied. I thought this was great customer service even after the fact checking if my product exchange went smoothly.
> 
> Exceptional service. I wasn't expecting a call back from a live person. If anything was wrong with the replacement monitor I'd have had the opportunity to discuss it with them. DELL was advised this monitor is great and not showing any of the yellow back light bleed in the bottom left corner.
> 
> Made a quick slide show to show off the colors with no bleeed in the lower left hand corner. What a difference. This monitor rocks now.


I can't remember; did you say your second had NO bleed at all, or just no yellow bleeding the lower left? Does it have any edge bleeding towards the bottom?

I am most likely going to stick with my A01 panel for a while at least and see if the slight bleed I have on the bottom edge bothers me or not; I would obviously prefer it to not be there, but it seems like any replacement I get is just as likely to have bleed, possibly in a worse place. It is only noticeable when I watch movies/TV with the lights out, which unfortunately is how I prefer to watch things. However, given how bright this monitor can go it does very well in bright settings where the bleed isn't noticeable, even on a completely black screen.

Even without the bleeding, black levels simply aren't all that great because of IPS glow. However, the contrast is actually fairly high, so the bright parts of the image are still very bright. This whole experience has emphasized to me that IPS displays are best for bright settings (like offices) and are not the best for a home theater type experience.

In all honesty, LCDs in general simply aren't ideal for dark viewing. I have a first gen 50 inch 720P plasma (which I got back when 1080P plasmas were over 8 grand), and it completely smashes any LCD I have ever seen in terms of contrast and black levels. The colors are also absurdly vibrant. I think I was unrealistically expecting something at least close to that out of this display, which wasn't realistic.

Interestingly, the area where I find this display most useful isn't with games or movies, but rather doing work. It is wonderful to be able to put MATLAB and Mathematica windows side by side on the screen and still have plenty of room to work in both windows; with my previous 1080p display I could do this, but I had less room in each window than I would have liked (especially since MATLAB itself is made up of a number of different windows).


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> I can't remember; did you say your second had NO bleed at all, or just no yellow bleeding the lower left? Does it have any edge bleeding towards the bottom?


I have white glow but no strong yellow glow in the lower left hand corner. I do have a dark setting at home and it's not showing in pics, desktop, movies, or games. So it's a moot point for me. I'd imagine regardless white or yellow if its strong enough it's going to bleed through.

HERE is the comparison I did a few pages back comparing the difference. A00 to A01 version.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I have white glow but no strong yellow glow in the lower left hand corner. I do have a dark setting at home and it's not showing in pics, desktop, movies, or games. So it's a moot point for me. I'd imagine regardless white or yellow if its strong enough it's going to bleed through.
> 
> HERE is the comparison I did a few pages back comparing the difference. A00 to A01 version.


Although it is hard to tell (as I don't know your exposure settings and how well they translate to human vision), I think your rev A01 panel has about the same bleed location as mine. I wonder if they "fixed" the problem that the A00 panels had by adjusting the enclosure so the bleed is at the bottom, and therefore less noticeable.

Or more probably, there was something else they changed that happened to alter the bleed a bit.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Although it is hard to tell (as I don't know your exposure settings and how well they translate to human vision), I think your rev A01 panel has about the same bleed location as mine. I wonder if they "fixed" the problem that the A00 panels had by adjusting the enclosure so the bleed is at the bottom, and therefore less noticeable.
> 
> Or more probably, there was something else they changed that happened to alter the bleed a bit.


The white glow is IPS which I feel is normal, perhaps a bit much. The yellow glow backlight bleed A01 fix allowed for IPS glow in its place I guess. We need to keep an open mind until we get more examples and have some confirmation if it's fixed across the board.

Your accurate the glow is only in the same left corner width wise, the difference is the yellow backlight bleed would bleed through and as you can see even in the dark settings those pics did not show the white glow.

My PB287Q I tried had backlight bleed as well it in two different spots on the right side, upper and lower, wasn't as wide but it two spots. It did show slightly in border movies and not in gaming unless it was a dark border scence. I was ready to live with that but I wasn't ready to live with the dead pixels that were right in my line of eyesight. Turned out to be a good thing because I ended up with slightly better monitor at a much lower price.

Seems all IPS monitors glow, it's just a matter if the glow is going to protrude. Most people just turn on their monitor look for some dark spots and thier good. Once you dissect your monitor properly and you know where to look sometimes it can be a curse.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> The white glow is IPS which I feel is normal, perhaps a bit much. The yellow glow backlight bleed A01 fix allowed for IPS glow in its place I guess. We need to keep an open mind until we get more examples and have some confirmation if it's fixed across the board.
> 
> Your accurate the glow is only in the same left corner width wise, the difference is the yellow backlight bleed would bleed through and as you can see even in the dark settings those pics did not show the white glow.
> 
> My PB287Q I tried had backlight bleed as well it in two different spots on the right side, upper and lower, wasn't as wide but it two spots. It did show slightly in border movies and not in gaming unless it was a dark border scence. I was ready to live with that but I wasn't ready to live with the dead pixels that were right in my line of eyesight. Turned out to be a good thing because I ended up with slightly better monitor at a much lower price.
> 
> Seems all IPS monitors glow, it's just a matter if the glow is going to protrude. Most people just turn on their monitor look for some dark spots and thier good. Once you dissect your monitor properly and you know where to look sometimes it can be a curse.


I am pretty sure that the yellow "bleed" was technically IPS glow as well, but was a result of some pressure that the enclosure put on the panel that warped it so the IPS glow was visible head on, instead of at an angle like it usually is.


----------



## FlyingSolo

I changed my monitors a few times all ready but that was when there was no A01 and i still have that yellow glow on both of my monitors on the left side. But if i move my head the glow goes away. So i guess that's not backlight bleed and it's just ips glow


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> I changed my monitors a few times all ready but that was when there was no A01 and i still have that yellow glow on both of my monitors on the left side. But if i move my head the glow goes away. So i guess that's not backlight bleed and it's just ips glow


When you exchanged your monitor was it older than 30 days? Did they send you a new monitor Or refurbished? Curious why you didn't receive the new revision if you just recently done this as of the third week of April approximately.

As for your current monitor if you're not seeing the bleed during the most parts when watching movies, playing games, photo editing then I wouldn't worry about it one bit you got a good monitor.

The consensus is all monitors have IPS glow. I don't know any monitor no matter what the price, that doesn't exhibit IPS glow. Even though backlight bleed is defect as long as it's not protruding when the monitor is in use then it's acceptable. As long as you got a good warranty and good customer service that's a bonus.

Ive heard most vendors will not accept a monitor with bad IPS glow as exchangeable. I guess the three year premium panel warranty is a nice perk.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> When you exchanged your monitor was it older than 30 days? Did they send you a new monitor Or refurbished? Curious why you didn't receive the new revision if you just recently done this as of the third week of April approximately.
> 
> As for your current monitor if you're not seeing the bleed during the most parts when watching movies, playing games, photo editing then I wouldn't worry about it one bit you got a good monitor.
> 
> The consensus is all monitors have IPS glow. I don't know any monitor no matter what the price, that doesn't exhibit IPS glow. Even though backlight bleed is defect as long as it's not protruding when the monitor is in use then it's acceptable. As long as you got a good warranty and good customer service that's a bonus.
> 
> Ive heard most vendors will not accept a monitor with bad IPS glow as exchangeable. I guess the three year premium panel warranty is a nice perk.


When i first got the monitors that was a while back. Forgot when i got my ones but its been some time now. At that point i got a few replacement sent out to me from dell after doing a few exchanges. Same problems as the other ones. But the ones i have now has less glow then the other ones they sent out to me. And they sent me all brand new ones as well. So far am ok with these ones. If i play games cant see the glow at all or even if am browsing the net and stuff. Its just some time i see the glow when the screen is black but not all the time tho


----------



## Mjolnir125

I can't see any bleed/glow on mine when playing games either, but I think this is mostly because games tend not to have black borders on the bottom of the screen, and I am usually focusing on the center (I mostly play FPS games).

The bleed on the lower edge manifests itself most clearly when I am watching video content that has a dark portion in that area of the screen; it simply makes the blacks there slightly less black.

With the lower left corner "yellow" glow, it would change the tint of things which was noticeably more annoying. The current bleed I have is white, and just hurts the black level performance in that small area a little bit (which isn't all that noticeable, as IPS panels don't have very good black levels even without bleed).


----------



## FlyingSolo

I think the problem is that most of us that get the yellow glow is because the way they have glued the screen on. Or its because of how they put the bezel on. The only way to be sure is if anyone takes off the bezel and test it out and see if the problem is still there


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> I think the problem is that most of us that get the yellow glow is because the way they have glued the screen on. Or its because of how they put the bezel on. The only way to be sure is if anyone takes off the bezel and test it out and see if the problem is still there


I am almost certain it has to do with stresses that the bezel places on the panel. Typically, IPS glow is only visible when you are not viewing the panel head on. I am guessing that the panel enclosure puts a small amount of stress on the panel, which may change the crystal orientation slightly in certain areas so you re not viewing that section of the panel "head on;" resulting in the appearance of IPS glow when viewing the panel head on (which you can see on ANY panel when you view them from an angle).

As I have said before, the reason the lower left hand glow is yellow is because it is being viewed from the right. If you view ANY part of your panel from the right side, the entire panel will appear to have a yellow tint (when you are viewing a dark screen). When you view the panel from the left, it will appear to have a white glow. This is why glow towards the center and right sides is typically white; you are not viewing it from the right side.

If you twist the panel slightly (like you would if you are adjusting the tilt with your hand on only one side of the panel) you will see the IPS glow location and intensity change radically as the crystal lattice is warped slightly.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> I am almost certain it has to do with stresses that the bezel places on the panel. Typically, IPS glow is only visible when you are not viewing the panel head on. I am guessing that the panel enclosure puts a small amount of stress on the panel, which may change the crystal orientation slightly in certain areas so you re not viewing that section of the panel "head on;" resulting in the appearance of IPS glow when viewing the panel head on (which you can see on ANY panel when you view them from an angle).
> 
> As I have said before, the reason the lower left hand glow is yellow is because it is being viewed from the right. If you view ANY part of your panel from the right side, the entire panel will appear to have a yellow tint (when you are viewing a dark screen). When you view the panel from the left, it will appear to have a white glow. This is why glow towards the center and right sides is typically white; you are not viewing it from the right side.
> 
> If you twist the panel slightly (like you would if you are adjusting the tilt with your hand on only one side of the panel) you will see the IPS glow location and intensity change radically as the crystal lattice is warped slightly.


I think your right about this


----------



## viper133

Dell technical support is a joke, said image retention was caused by my slow computer (i5 3570k, radeon hd7950 which is faster than theirs except for their Alienware line)
he had nothing to say and apologized when i explained why the image retention shows up in the monitor self test's gray background.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viper133*
> 
> Dell technical support is a joke, said image retention was caused by my slow computer (i5 3570k, radeon hd7950 which is faster than theirs except for their Alienware line)
> he had nothing to say and apologized when i explained why the image retention shows up in the monitor self test's gray background.


It doesn't matter how competent they are at solving technical issues with regards to monitors; all that matters is that they will give you a new one if you are not satisfied (which they will).


----------



## Arizonian

Received a second call from Dell support just now letting me know my old monitor was revived by them and accepted. Again they asked if I was completely satisfied with my new replacement.

I'm out if good words to say about thier premium panel warranty with Ultrasharp monitors and their customer service.









@ viper133 - some issues can't be solved over the phone or without opening up the panel. You never did say if they offered you a replacement or if your even eligible for one. I'd have them cross ship you a replacement to see if its an issue or something else.


----------



## Konkulf

Hmm, wondering if i should give them a call myself. My monitor (Rev 00) has very little backlight bleed, no dead pixels etc. But I seem to have a slight problem with burn-in in atleast one particular game so far (Trials Evolution).

A certain part will burn-in (will sort of flimmer a bit when "lit up" by certain colors), but fades away after an hour or so, but it's always the same mark and at the same spot.

Anyone else had this problem so far? Will see if I can get a picture taken tommorow.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkulf*
> 
> Hmm, wondering if i should give them a call myself. My monitor (Rev 00) has very little backlight bleed, no dead pixels etc. But I seem to have a slight problem with burn-in in atleast one particular game so far (Trials Evolution).
> 
> A certain part will burn-in (will sort of flimmer a bit when "lit up" by certain colors), but fades away after an hour or so, but it's always the same mark and at the same spot.
> 
> Anyone else had this problem so far? Will see if I can get a picture taken tommorow.


I don't have this problem.

Sorry to hear this. If I was you I would definitely take a picture of it and call Dell. This way when asked you can provide that photo to them if needed. That's defective as it does not sound like anything I've read or heard about this monitor. Ask them you heard about revision A01 and would like that new revision. It'll be at your door step in five days.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Does anyone know any good triple monitor stand for the dell u2713hm. I found this but not sure if this will work

http://shop.easymountlcd.com/Deluxe-Triple-Monitor-Stand-Free-Standing-up-to-28-002-0020-002-0020.htm


----------



## Booblej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> I am almost certain it has to do with stresses that the bezel places on the panel. Typically, IPS glow is only visible when you are not viewing the panel head on. I am guessing that the panel enclosure puts a small amount of stress on the panel, which may change the crystal orientation slightly in certain areas so you re not viewing that section of the panel "head on;" resulting in the appearance of IPS glow when viewing the panel head on (which you can see on ANY panel when you view them from an angle).
> 
> As I have said before, the reason the lower left hand glow is yellow is because it is being viewed from the right. If you view ANY part of your panel from the right side, the entire panel will appear to have a yellow tint (when you are viewing a dark screen). When you view the panel from the left, it will appear to have a white glow. This is why glow towards the center and right sides is typically white; you are not viewing it from the right side.
> 
> If you twist the panel slightly (like you would if you are adjusting the tilt with your hand on only one side of the panel) you will see the IPS glow location and intensity change radically as the crystal lattice is warped slightly.


You are correct. The yellow glow in the lower left corner is caused by the bezel & case pressure. I received a brand new U2713HM Rev. A01 last Friday, and noticed the glow. I did the same thing you did, which was twist the lower left corner of the panel as if you were tilting the monitor up. I noticed the glow would go away while doing this on a black desktop background. I also noticed the monitor has a green tint to it. Also the color seems washed out on the Standard preset, and SRGB looks better, but still green.

Dell sent me this monitor as a free upgrade. I purchased a S2740L in December, had issues with backlight bleed and on screen distortion. Since then, Dell sent me 5 replacements which all had issues, so then finally decided to upgrade me to the U2713HM. What happened to Dell's quality? It seems these LG panels are not as good as the Samsung's they used to use.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booblej*
> 
> You are correct. The yellow glow in the lower left corner is caused by the bezel & case pressure. I received a brand new U2713HM Rev. A01 last Friday, and noticed the glow. I did the same thing you did, which was twist the lower left corner of the panel as if you were tilting the monitor up. I noticed the glow would go away while doing this on a black desktop background. I also noticed the monitor has a green tint to it. Also the color seems washed out on the Standard preset, and SRGB looks better, but still green.
> 
> Dell sent me this monitor as a free upgrade. I purchased a S2740L in December, had issues with backlight bleed and on screen distortion. Since then, Dell sent me 5 replacements which all had issues, so then finally decided to upgrade me to the U2713HM. What happened to Dell's quality? It seems these LG panels are not as good as the Samsung's they used to use.


It seems like it is just a side effect of the IPS technology; these panels just aren't really designed for use in very dark settings (which makes sense, given how blindingly bright this monitor can get). With my monitor i only notice the glow when I am watching dark scenes in an unlit room. If I am watching something with even a single light on, I can't notice the bleed and the monitor looks fantastic.

I don't know what to say about the green tint; what are you comparing it to? These panels are supposed to come calibrated from the factory, but if you don't like the level of green there are a number of different ways to reduce the green levels (either with the monitor itself or with your GPU settings).


----------



## Arizonian

Hi bobblej,

Welcome to OCN with your first post. Congrats on your upgrade to U2713HM.









Post back a pic of your monitor with name and enter the first post entry. Join us.









Slight green tint is common on U2713HM like the red tint on VP2770 both with just the slight touch in blu-rays. I'm not sensitive to it.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booblej*
> 
> You are correct. The yellow glow in the lower left corner is caused by the bezel & case pressure. I received a brand new U2713HM Rev. A01 last Friday, and noticed the glow. I did the same thing you did, which was twist the lower left corner of the panel as if you were tilting the monitor up. I noticed the glow would go away while doing this on a black desktop background. I also noticed the monitor has a green tint to it. Also the color seems washed out on the Standard preset, and SRGB looks better, but still green.
> 
> Dell sent me this monitor as a free upgrade. I purchased a S2740L in December, had issues with backlight bleed and on screen distortion. Since then, Dell sent me 5 replacements which all had issues, so then finally decided to upgrade me to the U2713HM. What happened to Dell's quality? It seems these LG panels are not as good as the Samsung's they used to use.


Welcome to OCN!

Isn't the U2713HM nearly twice the price of a S2740L? That's pretty amazing customer service from Dell... yet again









Post up a pic and submit a request to join using the form in the OP if you'd like and I'll get you added to the club ASAP


----------



## Booblej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> It seems like it is just a side effect of the IPS technology; these panels just aren't really designed for use in very dark settings (which makes sense, given how blindingly bright this monitor can get). With my monitor i only notice the glow when I am watching dark scenes in an unlit room. If I am watching something with even a single light on, I can't notice the bleed and the monitor looks fantastic.
> 
> I don't know what to say about the green tint; what are you comparing it to? These panels are supposed to come calibrated from the factory, but if you don't like the level of green there are a number of different ways to reduce the green levels (either with the monitor itself or with your GPU settings).


Compared to my S2740L, 2012 iMac screen, and most monitors i use at work (Dell, Asus, HP, Samsung) it has an overall green tint. I have adjusted it to look great, but wish the pre-calibrated SRGB wasnt so green. Overall its a great monitor.


----------



## Booblej




----------



## twerk

Just submit a request using the form in the first post including your graphics card and I'll get you added








It just helps me keep it all organised in a spreadsheet.


----------



## Booblej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Welcome to OCN!
> 
> Isn't the U2713HM nearly twice the price of a S2740L? That's pretty amazing customer service from Dell... yet again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post up a pic and submit a request to join using the form in the OP if you'd like and I'll get you added to the club ASAP


Yea! The U2713HM is about twice the price!







Dell tech support is a little frustrating, but they do definitely take care of their customers


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booblej*
> 
> Compared to my S2740L, 2012 iMac screen, and most monitors i use at work (Dell, Asus, HP, Samsung) it has an overall green tint. I have adjusted it to look great, but wish the pre-calibrated SRGB wasnt so green. Overall its a great monitor.


That is odd; I didn't notice any green tint on my screen. In any event, it is very easy to alter the tint through software (like an ICC profile) so it shouldn't be a big issue.


----------



## FlyingSolo

I haven't notice any green or red tint on both of my monitors as well


----------



## TheOx

Here are my 2 2713HM's on my new desk yet to be stained the same as desktop colour.









http://s824.photobucket.com/user/mezzajas/media/IMG_0248_zps40a9d0f1.jpg.html

http://s824.photobucket.com/user/mezzajas/media/IMG_0247_zps6ac77ce4.jpg.html


----------



## Arizonian

Nice TheOx.







Make sure to fill out the OP form and join the ranks.

Side not until Cino de Mayo - 5 / 5 Newegg has *Dell U2713HM* for $649.99 Free shipping with Promo code *EMCYTZT3396* an extra $100 off for total of *$550.98*.


----------



## skuko

hi guys, first time poster (well, technically 3rd time), long time lurker.

i'm on the fence between u2713hm and the u2913wm and need help convincing









from the videos i've seen on YT on the ultra wide monitors, some of the games i play look awesome on them, even though the vertical space is really low.

i currently have 2x DELL U2412, 1920x1200, using one for gaming and movies, the other for surfing etc. i already had some 27"1440p monitors, but i returned them back, as i didn't have a machine to run 1440p games properly at the time (it was a Fujitsu 27" P27T-6P IPS screen with CCFL backlight).

i must say i am quite intrigued by the ultra wide aspect ratio. should i go for that or stick to 1440p? as this is the u2713hm club, i expect the praise on the 1440p, but i'd like to know nevertheless


----------



## MaxMax

Hi, i have also now an u2713hm: manufactured Nov.2012 Rev. A00, got the same yellowish colored space on the bottom left and a white glowing right corner when brightness 100 and dark room with black screen, at brightness 35 its not so terrible, but nethertheless i contacted dell support and asked for a replacement, i hope to get answer on monday.
otherwise i like the screen, colors are good, gray gradients i find ok.
and it does 2650x1440 up to 94 Hz over displayport/dvi dual link, other inputs i did not try because they would support only 1080p.
but at 95 Hz i get black screen, and between 90 - 94 Hz i see random white pixels appearing on 2D desktop or in 3D games...so i settled at 85 Hz which works without any hitches...does anyone know how to prooftest if the 85 Hz are really displayed without any frameskipping or micro stuttering? i tried pixperan software, but this software starts always in 60 Hz mode although i have fixed 85 Hz. i also tried to grab a pop up window on desktop and move it around the screen quickly -> to me it seems that there is no frame skipping evident...but would like to have a more secure method...i gamed already also with 85 Hz and it seems very smooth to me... does anyone know if the EIZO FlexScan EV2736W are also so overclockable Hz-wise? i doubt it because i think eizo uses some kind of PLS-IPS screen dont they?
greets


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booblej*
> 
> -Snip-


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOx*
> 
> Here are my 2 2713HM's on my new desk yet to be stained the same as desktop colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Snip-
> -Snip-


Both added, welcome to the club








@TheOx, could I be a pain and ask for your specific graphics card? With the make, model and memory size. Would be appreciated, I like to keep the member's list as accurate as possible


----------



## TheOx

No worries man. It is a Gainward GTX 670 2gb (Reference Design)


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOx*
> 
> No worries man. It is a Gainward GTX 670 2gb (Reference Design)


Thanks!


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOx*
> 
> Here are my 2 2713HM's on my new desk yet to be stained the same as desktop colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s824.photobucket.com/user/mezzajas/media/IMG_0248_zps40a9d0f1.jpg.html
> 
> http://s824.photobucket.com/user/mezzajas/media/IMG_0247_zps6ac77ce4.jpg.html


Why are you using an Apple keyboard? Those super shallow keys look painful to use...


----------



## Anoxy

The apple keyboards are sex. Only other keyboard I would consider if I didn't have a mechanical.


----------



## TheOx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Why are you using an Apple keyboard? Those super shallow keys look painful to use...


I like the slim keyboards with shallow keys. The apple keyboard is quite and it does leek smexy! I am however considering a WASD custom keyboard but i have never tried a mechanical before so I have to educate myself on that first.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> The apple keyboards are sex. Only other keyboard I would consider *if I didn't have a mechanical*.


That is a pretty damn big if... I hate using laptop keyboards when they are attached to a laptop; I sure as hell don't want to use one when I am using a desktop as well.


----------



## funfortehfun

How is gaming on one of these monitors paired with a single HD 7970/GTX 680?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> How is gaming on one of these monitors paired with a single HD 7970/GTX 680?


Very good. There is no noticeable ghosting or input lag and the colours/level of detail is amazing. With my single 680 I can play most games maxed out, the only games I can't are Crysis 3, Far Cry 3 and Tomb Raider. Even then I can play them on mostly max settings, just with some of the post FX turned down.


----------



## MaxMax

i play with GTX 670 SLi, each has 2GB VRAM only, which gets pretty full especially e.g. in Tomb Rader with 2xSSAA i have >1900MB VRAM used....and only 23-40fps max. nethertheless its quite playable for me. otherwise the monitor seems ok to me...i have also an acer 120Hz TN 3D vision monitor, and only see difference when running side by side...but at resolution and color/black levels the dell wins easily against the Acer TN panel....


----------



## funfortehfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> Very good. There is no noticeable ghosting or input lag and the colours/level of detail is amazing. With my single 680 I can play most games maxed out, the only games I can't are Crysis 3, Far Cry 3 and Tomb Raider. Even then I can play them on mostly max settings, just with some of the post FX turned down.


Thanks, good to know.


----------



## OneGun

Guys i need a 1440p monitor to replace my 1080p one.I will be using this for gaming.Is there any ghosting?I am looking to spend around$700 so it is between the Asus and the Dell 2713.What you guys think?


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Guys i need a 1440p monitor to replace my 1080p one.I will be using this for gaming.Is there any ghosting?I am looking to spend around$700 so it is between the Asus and the Dell 2713.What you guys think?


Its no CRT, but the ghosting isn't any worse than any other IPS or TN panel that I have used for games.

Also on an unrelated note, a guy in this thread is basically calling Dell monitor support (as well as the U2713HM) a piece of crap; it would be nice if some of the guys here who have had good dell support experiences could set him straight...


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Guys i need a 1440p monitor to replace my 1080p one.I will be using this for gaming.Is there any ghosting?I am looking to spend around$700 so it is between the Asus and the Dell 2713.What you guys think?


I had both.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1381101/side-by-side-comparison-u2713hm-pb278q-which-one-to-keep

I want to be completely fair about this as I don't want to come off as biased. For the performance you get they are very comparable to each other. The ASUS had depoer blacks, the Dell has deeper contrast. They both game almost equally with the ASUS ahead by 0.01ms input lad according to PRAD. The DELL colors pop more.

I'm not sure if ASUS individually pre-calibrates each monitor like DELL does.
DELL offeres the native 28 Hz via HDMI through blu-ray playback.

Do you need or want USB ports?

Looking at pricing now its Different than it was just a week ago where they were on sale for $548.98. I picked mine up about three weeks ago for $585 total. The premium panel warranty allowed me to exchange my monitor without any hassle until I found a monitor I liked. Some people get lucky off thier 1st shot, some on their second or third. However the new revisions out now a A01. That was discussed in this thread a few pages back and we think its improved. Premium panel warranty, at least you know it's free cross shipping back and forth until you find a monitor that you do like and is flawless.

So if you're ready to pull the trigger you need to look at what you want out of your monitor and I would look at pricing and then compare.

Other members feel free to interject anything I might haver missed or like to add.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> The apple keyboards are sex. Only other keyboard I would consider if I didn't have a mechanical.


Don't ever try to game on one.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> That is a pretty damn big if... I hate using laptop keyboards when they are attached to a laptop; I sure as hell don't want to use one when I am using a desktop as well.


hm, to each his own. Apple's chiclet keyboards feel really good, have you even used one before? They are leaps and bounds ahead of the typical "laptop keyboard"


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I had both.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1381101/side-by-side-comparison-u2713hm-pb278q-which-one-to-keep
> 
> I want to be completely fair about this as I don't want to come off as biased. For the performance you get they are very comparable to each other. The ASUS had depoer blacks, the Dell has deeper contrast. They both game almost equally with the ASUS ahead by 0.01ms input lad according to PRAD. The DELL colors pop more.
> 
> I'm not sure if ASUS individually pre-calibrates each monitor like DELL does.
> DELL offeres the native 28 Hz via HDMI through blu-ray playback.
> 
> Do you need or want USB ports?
> 
> Looking at pricing now its Different than it was just a week ago where they were on sale for $548.98. I picked mine up about three weeks ago for $585 total. The premium panel warranty allowed me to exchange my monitor without any hassle until I found a monitor I liked. Some people get lucky off thier 1st shot, some on their second or third. However the new revisions out now a A01. That was discussed in this thread a few pages back and we think its improved. Premium panel warranty, at least you know it's free cross shipping back and forth until you find a monitor that you do like and is flawless.
> 
> So if you're ready to pull the trigger you need to look at what you want out of your monitor and I would look at pricing and then compare.
> 
> Other members feel free to interject anything I might haver missed or like to add.


I don't care about usb ports.And i have a 55inch samsung led for movies and such.I just want a good gaming monitor.Right now i have two boost 7950s in crossfire and i am using a 1080p 60hz monitor lol.I was on the Asus page and i hear some complaints about the PWM lighting and headaches and such.I just really want the best 1440p monitor between $700 to $800 max..


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> hm, to each his own. Apple's chiclet keyboards feel really good, have you even used one before? They are leaps and bounds ahead of the typical "laptop keyboard"


Yeah, everyday at work...where I once tried to game on one (27" iMac running Windows too). Like it fine for typing; maybe just wasn't used to it for anything else.


----------



## Mjolnir125

I just can't use shallow keys when I am used to normal ones; I always press to hard and hurt my fingers.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> I don't care about usb ports.And i have a 55inch samsung led for movies and such.I just want a good gaming monitor.Right now i have two boost 7950s in crossfire and i am using a 1080p 60hz monitor lol.I was on the Asus page and i hear some complaints about the PWM lighting and headaches and such.I just really want the best 1440p monitor between $700 to $800 max..


Well according to PRAD VP2770 has least input lag. Is it noticeable? I don't know.

A look at U2713HM being played here by a random YouTube subscriber. Here it's being videoed from a camcorder.






My own fraps video just riding around Crysis 3 @ 75 Hz refresh rate.


----------



## Grzesiu

Ok, I don't have a picture, but I do have a review video. The monitor is currently hooked up to my HP/Voodoo blackbird powered by 2 EVGA GTX 570 2.5GB cards in SLI.


----------



## Anoxy

Cool video, but in your description:
" A few things that I forgot to mention...the monitor is a"

is a what?


----------



## Grzesiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Cool video, but in your description:
> " A few things that I forgot to mention...the monitor is a"
> 
> is a what?


Good catch. Thank you. I must have hit the character limit for the description. I just deleted that portion. I'm currently posting from my phone, so I'll see if I have better luck posting the full description from my pc.


----------



## benben84

Hey guys,

Im looking at buying this monitor and I'm also designing a custom desk so I need to know how much room to leave for it.. Can someone provide the measurements I need in my thread here?


----------



## Mjolnir125

My enclosure seems a little loose at the top of the panel in the middle; does anyone else with a rev A01 have this? It doesn't seem like it is going to come off, but it is a little odd that it is loose at the top.

Also I am either going crazy or my crosshatching is getting worse... I know it can't actually be getting worse, but I think I am noticing it more now and it is sort of driving me nuts. However, since it seems like they all have this degree of coating, I think I may just have to live with it.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> My enclosure seems a little loose at the top of the panel in the middle; does anyone else with a rev A01 have this? It doesn't seem like it is going to come off, but it is a little odd that it is loose at the top.
> 
> Also I am either going crazy or my crosshatching is getting worse... I know it can't actually be getting worse, but I think I am noticing it more now and it is sort of driving me nuts. However, since it seems like they all have this degree of coating, I think I may just have to live with it.


Anyone? Just a simple "yes the top of my screen is loose" or "no it isn't" would suffice; I'm trying to figure out if this is normal or not...

It could actually be a good thing, since it doesn't seem like it will come off at all, but also means that there isn't stress being put on the panel.


----------



## exzacklyright

Hey if anyone is going to buy one of these and wants to save some cash I have a $400 gift card I'll sell for $370. It'll save you $30 at least. If interested just pm me. Thanks.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Anyone? Just a simple "yes the top of my screen is loose" or "no it isn't" would suffice; I'm trying to figure out if this is normal or not...
> 
> It could actually be a good thing, since it doesn't seem like it will come off at all, but also means that there isn't stress being put on the panel.


I will check for you but I need more specifics.

Are you talking about the between the black plastic part of the panel that connects with the backside of the monitor in essence snaps together and holds the display?


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I will check for you but I need more specifics.
> 
> Are you talking about the between the black plastic part of the panel that connects with the backside of the monitor in essence snaps together and holds the display?


That sounds like what I am describing; basically the front component of the bezel that holds the panel into the enclosure. On mine, it is a little "loose" at the top directly in the center. It is still firmly connected and it doesn't come apart, but there is some play in it. I can also pull this top part of the bezel upwards a little (away from the bottom of the monitor). It doesn't seem like it is a structural issue at all because the bezel is still securely on, it just seems like the tolerances aren't very tight.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> That sounds like what I am describing; basically the front component of the bezel that holds the panel into the enclosure. On mine, it is a little "loose" at the top directly in the center. It is still firmly connected and it doesn't come apart, but there is some play in it. I can also pull this top part of the bezel upwards a little (away from the bottom of the monitor). It doesn't seem like it is a structural issue at all because the bezel is still securely on, it just seems like the tolerances aren't very tight.


Boy you really did take dissecting this monitor a step further than me.









Mine is tight along the entire top with the chrome part that attaches with the 'black strip' for better lack of a word. I do not have any play to pull these two plastics apart even the slightest. I did notice as I tap along the front of the black strip in front of the monitor from one side completely to the other side, there are two spots left and right about 4" inches in that about 2" wide that feels like a hollow spot. Like construction when your finding the studs in a wall if you tap along the top you'll feel these spots. It gives the illusion it's not on solid as the rest of the front that's attached to the monitor enclosure.

I see though where your heading with this. Your trying to see if there is a correlation to the stress on the panel in relation to the glow from the sides.


----------



## xoleras

This is a really nice monitor. One comment i'll make though, is that out of the box that the gamma is ridiculously high, higher than any monitor i've used. The first instinct is to lower the monitor brightness but that doesn't work well since it dims the entire image.

So it really looks great once calibrated, or another thing you can do with nvidia cards (and AMD, can't remember how though) is to lower the gamma in the nvidia CP to about 65-70% or so. Then increase saturation to 60%. At these settings, the colors are absolutely astounding - white whites and deep blacks. I just can't figure out why Dell made the default gamma so high, and the monitor's built in brightness doesn't fix it very well. Oh well.

This is one of about 10 WQHD monitors i've viewed, and overall it's good. It really begs to be calibrated though, the brightness and gamma by default aren't ideal. Or you can adjust it with your video card CP settings. Anyway, I think the best WQHD is by far the Samsung S27B970D, but the price on that one is ridiculously high. Considering the 2713HM is half the cost of that screen, it's overall a good buy.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Anyone? Just a simple "yes the top of my screen is loose" or "no it isn't" would suffice; I'm trying to figure out if this is normal or not...
> 
> It could actually be a good thing, since it doesn't seem like it will come off at all, but also means that there isn't stress being put on the panel.


Yes, mine is loose too. Must be normal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> *Boy you really did take dissecting this monitor a step further than me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My thoughts exactly. Dis dude is crazy!


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> This is a really nice monitor. One comment i'll make though, is that out of the box that the gamma is ridiculously high, higher than any monitor i've used. The first instinct is to lower the monitor brightness but that doesn't work well since it dims the entire image.
> 
> So it really looks great once calibrated, or another thing you can do with nvidia cards (and AMD, can't remember how though) is to lower the gamma in the nvidia CP to about 65-70% or so. Then increase saturation to 60%. At these settings, the colors are absolutely astounding - white whites and deep blacks. I just can't figure out why Dell made the default gamma so high, and the monitor's built in brightness doesn't fix it very well. Oh well.
> 
> This is one of about 10 WQHD monitors i've viewed, and overall it's good. It really begs to be calibrated though, the brightness and gamma by default aren't ideal. Or you can adjust it with your video card CP settings. Anyway, I think the best WQHD is by far the Samsung S27B970D, but the price on that one is ridiculously high. Considering the 2713HM is half the cost of that screen, it's overall a good buy.


What are you judging the "too high gamma" on? What other monitors are you comparing it to? The sRGB preset is factory calibrated with some VERY expensive equipment (a Chroma 7121 and 2326), and something tells me they are better at judging what the proper gamma is than your eyes... I found the gamma to be just right IMO; it was similar to the other dell IPS that I have (u2211H).

Also yes, I am the nitpickiest person in the world. I would't be SO nitpicky if this monitor wasn't $200 more than the monoprice and other cheaper panels.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Also yes, I am the nitpickiest person in the world. I would't be SO nitpicky if this monitor wasn't $200 more than the monoprice and other cheaper panels.


I meant that in a good way bud. I find we're mostly a discerning group of consumer in general here. I agree with you 100% paying more for the premium panel warranty I expect nothing less. Not that I consider paying $585 that much more than a gray market panel for all the obvois PROs and piece of mind for 3 years that it brings.

I dissected all three of the panels I had on my desk for days before I was satisfied. A bit obsessive but worth while for a great monitor without compromise.

One thing we've done in this club since first posts, is analysis this monitor and expose it for good or bad. If some one is interested in this monitor, a lot of good info right in this thread. A good amount of documentation with pictures, and videos.

I'm glad after all my hunting, the search is over. I've breathed a sigh of relief I was successful with my current U2713HM. Now I'll just sit back and help others as they come to the thread with questions.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> What are you judging the "too high gamma" on? What other monitors are you comparing it to? The sRGB preset is factory calibrated with some VERY expensive equipment (a Chroma 7121 and 2326), and something tells me they are better at judging what the proper gamma is than your eyes... I found the gamma to be just right IMO; it was similar to the other dell IPS that I have (u2211H).
> 
> Also yes, I am the nitpickiest person in the world. I would't be SO nitpicky if this monitor wasn't $200 more than the monoprice and other cheaper panels.


Indeed. On the unit I reviewed gamma was very close to 2.2 (just over) and tracked quite nicely across the entire range.


----------



## Mjolnir125

In case anyone was wondering, here is the Chroma 7121 calibration machine that Dell allegedly uses on these panels:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chroma-LCD-Color-Analyzer-Model-7121-with-Probe-/121106058728?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c327bcde8
The guy is asking 3 grand for it and it is USED; I don't even want to know what those cost new. They also use a ~$2,000 pattern generator thing (Chroma 2326). I can't find much info on either of these, other than random ebay listings.

This got me wondering; the TFTcentral tests said that the sRGB preset wasn't perfectly calibrated with the panel they got. However, I think they were just using a standard consumer calibration system that probably cost well under $1000, so I wonder if their apparatus was the one that was incorrect.


----------



## Grzesiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grzesiu*
> 
> Ok, I don't have a picture, but I do have a review video. The monitor is currently hooked up to my HP/Voodoo blackbird powered by 2 EVGA GTX 570 2.5GB cards in SLI.


Perhaps it may just be a matter of luck with these monitors. I must say that my panel looked amazing from the factory, with no gamma correction needed as you can see from the video above. Looks just about on par with my U3011.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grzesiu*
> 
> Ok, I don't have a picture, but I do have a review video. The monitor is currently hooked up to my HP/Voodoo blackbird powered by 2 EVGA GTX 570 2.5GB cards in SLI.


Added! Sorry it took a while.
Welcome to the club







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grzesiu*
> 
> Perhaps it may just be a matter of luck with these monitors. I must say that my panel looked amazing from the factory, with no gamma correction needed as you can see from the video above. Looks just about on par with my U3011.


It's 100% luck, whether you have the A00 or A01 version it doesn't really matter. It's the same with all IPS/PLS monitors though to be honest, you're always at the mercy of the dead pixel/bright pixel/backlight bleed/IPS glow gods


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> What are you judging the "too high gamma" on? What other monitors are you comparing it to? The sRGB preset is factory calibrated with some VERY expensive equipment (a Chroma 7121 and 2326), and something tells me they are better at judging what the proper gamma is than your eyes... I found the gamma to be just right IMO; it was similar to the other dell IPS that I have (u2211H).
> 
> Also yes, I am the nitpickiest person in the world. I would't be SO nitpicky if this monitor wasn't $200 more than the monoprice and other cheaper panels.


I'm judging based on the fact that I use a ton of WQHD monitors at both home at work. I've used (best to worst, subjectively): Samsung S27B970D, 2713H, S27A850D, viewsonic 2770, u2711, and the HP ZR2740W. I'd rate the HM middle of the pack.... Anyway, I'm missing a few here but these are the ones i've used the most between home and work. Out of the box, the gamma is far higher on the 2713HM than any other WQHD i've used, which causes the colors to lack oomph or saturation. As I said the first instinct is to lower the brightness to compensate, but will dim the entire image and dilute it further. This also leads to another big problem, with intended blacks appearing as a cloudy grey on the screen - true blacks aren't possible on any IPS panel, but high gamma worsens the issue. If you want the best blacks , VA panels are the best bet, but that's a different topic...anyway, This is in contrast to the best WQHD i've used, the S27B970D, which has near perfect saturation immediately out of the box. This causes an effect of bright colors "popping" out, it's hard to describe. However, you pay for that privilege since that screen is over 1000$ MSRP.

Long story short, I think the monitor is very good, especially for the price. We just have to agree to disagree on the colors, but i'm judging based on viewing quite a few wide gamut monitors. That may have something to do with it as someone else has mentioned.


----------



## Arizonian

Looks like the $699.99 U2713HM is back on sale for $584.98 on the Egg for those interested.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824260111

Edit to add: Congrats on the monitor Xoleras.







Post a pic and join enrolling on our OP page.


----------



## xoleras

Hmm sure why not


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Hmm sure why not


Added!
How many do you have? On the form you said 4 but I assumed that was all your monitors not just U2713HMs so I've put you down for 1








Let me know if you do actually have 4 so I can correct it.


----------



## PCM2

@xoleras

Higher gamma actually improves the saturation, depth and apparent 'richness' of colours. This is counter-intuitive if you're used to gamma sliders which sort of do things in reverse, but for PC use the commonly accepted standard is '2.2'. The U2713HM (at least the unit I tested) hits this pretty much bang on. If you are using a screen with higher gamma (like the S27A850D which averages 2.3-2.4) then shades become more deeply saturated. You can see this demonstrated beautifully on monitors like the S27B970D which is nicely calibrated across the range of selected gamma modes (which are numbered 1.6-2.7).

Anyway the point here is that unless you got a dodgy unit the gamma behaviour of the U2713HM is very much as it should be. There might be something else at play - many of the models you mentioned have a superior colour gamut to the U2713HM. Obviously the U2711 and U2713H have a wide colour gamut but the S27B970D, S27A850D and ViewSonic VP2770 also have a slightly more generous colour gamut in some regions than the U2713HM.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Added!
> How many do you have? On the form you said 4 but I assumed that was all your monitors not just U2713HMs so I've put you down for 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you do actually have 4 so I can correct it.


Whoops







I have 1. I have multi monitor madness going on, but I have 1 2713HM.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> @xoleras
> 
> Higher gamma actually improves the saturation, depth and apparent 'richness' of colours. This is counter-intuitive if you're used to gamma sliders which sort of do things in reverse, but for PC use the commonly accepted standard is '2.2'. The U2713HM (at least the unit I tested) hits this pretty much bang on. If you are using a screen with higher gamma (like the S27A850D which averages 2.3-2.4) then shades become more deeply saturated. You can see this demonstrated beautifully on monitors like the S27B970D which is nicely calibrated across the range of selected gamma modes (which are numbered 1.6-2.7).
> 
> Anyway the point here is that unless you got a dodgy unit the gamma behaviour of the U2713HM is very much as it should be. There might be something else at play - many of the models you mentioned have a superior colour gamut to the U2713HM. Obviously the U2711 and U2713H have a wide colour gamut but the S27B970D, S27A850D and ViewSonic VP2770 also have a slightly more generous colour gamut in some regions than the U2713HM.


Ah, I see. Thanks for the info - It could be entirely related to some of the other models being wide gamut, I am not sure. Like I said, the 2713HM is a great monitor especially for the price. My intention wasn't to knock it, it was just my immediate observation out of the box. It does look different than some of the other PLS and wide gamut IPS screens I've used.


----------



## Montanabum

Here is my pic to join.


----------



## Mjolnir125

The U2713HM is WAY too bright for most situations out of the box; I usually keep the brightness around 45 or below for most uses. The sRGB preset is slightly less saturated than the standard preset, but I haven't found it deficient at all.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Montanabum*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my pic to join.


Congrats on the new monitor! See your pretty new to OCN so welcome aboard.









Fill out the front enrollment page and AndyM95 will join you to our ranks. Feel free to ask any questions you might have,


----------



## Montanabum

Thank you very much!! Just hooked the monitor up an hour ago and am messing around with it per this forum.. Currently bumped the refresh up to 75 and am using the custom color profile posted here from TftCentral. So far I am loving this monitor.


----------



## Montanabum

Ok I did find one thing going on.. My monitor keeps kicking out to Game mode when I go into Skyrim or the likes. I am in Manual mode and all so I am not sure what it causing this. I am using the Dual link DVI that came with.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Montanabum*
> 
> Ok I did find one thing going on.. My monitor keeps kicking out to Game mode when I go into Skyrim or the likes. I am in Manual mode and all so I am not sure what it causing this. I am using the Dual link DVI that came with.


Are you using the Dell Display manager utility? Make sure it is set to manual in that, then it shouldn't change on its own.

If you already did this then maybe try reinstalling the utility.

I just tried a little more refresh rate testing, and I get skipped frames with just about any refresh rate over 60. I have tried with DVI and displayport, and if anything DVI is a little worse. I am using the custom resolution utility, but I could be using it wrong... How are you guys using it?


----------



## n0ypi

I'm in the market for a new monitor and this product has caught my eye. I'm an inspiring photography and from what I've read and heard is that this is really good for accurate colors. I also enjoy playing Dota2, Battlefield 3, and Starcraft 2. Also wondering about the price, as of right now it's at $649.99 at amazon. Does it get any lower than that? I'll be upgrading from an Asus VS247-HP







.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Montanabum*
> 
> Thank you very much!! Just hooked the monitor up an hour ago and am messing around with it per this forum.. Currently bumped the refresh up to 75 and am using the custom color profile posted here from TftCentral. So far I am loving this monitor.


IMO, Using custom resolutions for higher refresh rates are a complete waste of time, i've tried it on various WQHD monitors and the result is always the same: dropped frames and tearing. Just because the monitor accepts 75-90hz input, doesn't mean that it's being displayed. The electronics within the monitor also need to support it, and with WQHD monitors - none that i'm aware of do. I've gotten most screens to at least 75hz, and some to near 90, but none of them display it acceptably. It's all dropped frames with tearing.

I think the best solution is to run a lightboost 144hz monitor as a dual monitor setup, if refresh rate is that critical to you. This is, by the way, really easy with modern video cards - you can do this on any GPU with multiple output ports and retain native resolution on all of your monitors. So you can run a 1440p monitor in conjunction with a 1080p, with both at native resolution.

Of course, I find gaming at 60hz with vsync to be just fine. Modern IPS panels all game fairly well.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ypi*
> 
> I'm in the market for a new monitor and this product has caught my eye. I'm an inspiring photography and from what I've read and heard is that this is really good for accurate colors. I also enjoy playing Dota2, Battlefield 3, and Starcraft 2. Also wondering about the price, as of right now it's at $649.99 at amazon. Does it get any lower than that? I'll be upgrading from an Asus VS247-HP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I picked mine up for $584.98 which is being offered on Newegg today as well. It's been as low as 549.98. University students have picked them up on sale right from Dell for $504.99 lowst I've seen it.

It is a very good monitor for students working in the sRGB mode. It's an 8-bit panel with two USB 2.0 ports and two USB 3.0 ports. Unless you have to utilize the Adobe sRGB mode, this monitor is a great monitor for you. Will allow you to play game as good as any IPS gaming monitor as you can see from a few of the video links on this thread. In fact a few pages back has examples.

Unless you wanted to spend $750 or more on two others in mind, this panel is the best one. As soon as you get into using the Adobe sRGB mode you're then using a 10-bit panel and gaming isn't so ideal any longer with greater latency.

Pre-factory calibrated out if the box has you on your way with very good color accuracy which this model excels at IMO.


----------



## Montanabum

Reinstalling worked! Thanks, also I did notice the frame drops with Diablo 3 at 75 Hz so I went back down to 60 Hz and things are smooth!


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Montanabum*
> 
> Here is my pic to join.


Added! Welcome to the club and to OCN, I see you're pretty new








As far as your Game Mode problems go, I would just put the software in manual mode. I don't bother with it at all and uninstalled it ages ago.
Is your graphics card the regular DirectCU II card or is it the TOP/OC version?


----------



## Montanabum

Thanks! My card is the DC II OC OG version. I think it replaced the TOP. Base clock is 980 with boost to 1058 I believe.

Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

I know this has probably been asked heaps but is there any ghosting on the U2713HM?

Also how are the colours compared to the U2711 & U2311H?

Thanks


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> I know this has probably been asked heaps but is there any ghosting on the U2713HM?
> 
> Also how are the colours compared to the U2711 & U2311H?
> 
> Thanks


I have a u2211H, and the colors are very similar; It really depends on the calibration though. If anything, the U2713HM has better color.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> I have a u2211H, and the colors are very similar; It really depends on the calibration though. If anything, the U2713HM has better color.


ah ok cool







. I know im gonna get shot asking this but is it true the ViewSonic VP2770 has lower lag then the Dell? asking coz i play alot of BF3 & BFBC2


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> I know this has probably been asked heaps but is there any ghosting on the U2713HM?
> 
> Also how are the colours compared to the U2711 & U2311H?
> 
> Thanks


The U2711 is a 10-bit wide colour gamut monitor so if you aren't using an application that supports the Adobe RGB colour space then you're going to be getting over saturated, inaccurate colours, the monitor is designed for productivity work only. You'll also need a graphics card that supports it, such as the Nvidia Quadro or AMD FirePro line.
The U2311H is a 6-bit+AFRC monitor but does support 100% of the sRGB colour space and is a very good looking monitor, not as good as the U2713HM but not far off.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> The U2711 is a 10-bit wide colour gamut monitor so if you aren't using an application that supports the Adobe RGB colour space then you're going to be getting over saturated, inaccurate colours, the monitor is designed for productivity work only. You'll also need a graphics card that supports it, such as the Nvidia Quadro or AMD FirePro line.
> The U2311H is a 6-bit+AFRC monitor but does support 100% of the sRGB colour space and is a very good looking monitor, not as good as the U2713HM but not far off.


Ah ok cool, im just a bit worried about switching to another screen and losing my pretty colours that the U2311H's give me







. I think i might be joining the U2713HM club in the not to distant future
















Also whats the input lag like on it, i've seen on some sites they say that its close to 30ms


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Ah ok cool, im just a bit worried about switching to another screen and losing my pretty colours that the U2311H's give me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I think i might be joining the U2713HM club in the not to distant future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also whats the input lag like on it, i've seen on some sites they say that its close to 30ms


Stats wise the input lag is moderate but it's not noticeable at all. Anything under 32ms (1-2 frames) is fine.
The U2713HM has an average input lag of 22.2ms and a maximum of 28ms.
The U2311H has an average input lag of 10.6ms and a maximum of 30ms.
I doubt you'll notice a difference.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Stats wise the input lag is moderate but it's not noticeable at all. Anything under 32ms (1-2 frames) is fine.
> The U2713HM has an average input lag of 22.2ms and a maximum of 28ms.
> The U2311H has an average input lag of 10.6ms and a maximum of 30ms.
> I doubt you'll notice a difference.


lol well my eyes are crap so i probably wouldnt even see the difference anyway







then again its a much higher res so i dunno :S

Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## Booblej

Unfortunalely ive been having problems with the U2713HM, which Dell sent me in exchange for my S2740L. The monitor has been having a couple issues, and I have confirmed it on 3 different computers.

1. Lower left yellow backlight bleed due to bezel pressure (on black background)
2. Image retention / Image burn

The yellow backlight bleed is caused by bezel pressure. I can confirm this by twisting the bezel as if I were tilting the monitor back, and the bleed goes away. Once I let go, it comes right back.

The worst issue with this monitor is image retention. If I browse a website for 5 minutes or longer, the picture from that website gets burned into the monitor. It is most noticeable with a grey background.









I now have to return my 6th monitor since December... I am sooo tired of contacting Dell.









I wish Dell still used Samsung panels. These LG panels seem to have many issues.

I will post a new pic as soon as i receive a replacement.

(Image retention)


----------



## bern43

On sale now at DELL for $560. Good deal. If I wasn't in the process of moving I'd pick one up.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> On sale now at DELL for $560. Good deal. If I wasn't in the process of moving I'd pick one up.


I was going to get one but after hearing horror stories of people on there 6th monitor i went else where..


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> I was going to get one but after hearing horror stories of people on there 6th monitor i went else where..


It's his first U2713HM, his sixth monitor overall.


----------



## Booblej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> I was going to get one but after hearing horror stories of people on there 6th monitor i went else where..


Good idea.....

Dell just called me back to say they can't give me another exchange, and the only option is a refund









My original monitor purchase was in December 2012 and have been battling with Dell ever since. I will never purchase another Dell product after this stressful experience.

I originally asked for a refund in February, which Dell said was impossible because; 1) I purchased the monitor from Newegg 2) It was after my 30 days.
Now they are bending over backwards to get rid of me. They told me this was the only option because every monitor sent me had issues (which were all refurbs accept for this one). How the F does that make sense!?

I work for a tablet computer manufacturer, and deal with LCD panels everyday. The problems people are having with their Dell monitors is completely unacceptable, and are obvious defects.

- Image retition
- Backlight bleed caused by tight caseing /bezel (lower left corner)
-Crosshatching (Caused by poor AG coating)
Ect.....

The color and resolution are fantastic, but come on!


----------



## Booblej

Any suggetions?


----------



## Booblej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> It's his first U2713HM, his sixth monitor overall.


That is correct


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> I was going to get one but after hearing horror stories of people on there 6th monitor i went else where..


One person out of us with this bad of luck. Took me one replacement. I love mine and it's reviews stand out for itself. Great monitor when you get one that works anyway. Just like the PB278Q or VP2770. Each has similar stories and every other panel as well. Main concern is being able to have that replacement guarantee which carries a lot of weight to your most discerning consumer.

Edit - Wait, didn't you just get a Monoprice?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booblej*
> 
> Any suggetions?


If DELL is offering you a refund....take it and try your luck elsewhere. Your experience isn't what everyone else is having and I know as a consumer we all base our next decision based on prior experience. I had the complete opposite experience and love this monitor.


----------



## Astral Fly

I just got a u2713hm a few hours ago. It's from janurary 2013 Rev A00. It's looking pretty good. I haven't done any calibration yet. Just running the factory sRGB with brightness at 50 so far. No bad pixels, backlight bleed is minimal. There's a bit of yellow in the lower left, but it's only visible on a black background with brightness at 100. In regular use I can't see it at all. So I'm happy, I think it's a keeper.

There's one bad thing though. My gpu has a crappy one slot cooler with a loud fan, and the resolution of this monitor is making it a bit hot. Just by browsing the web where it is in light use it is 10 C warmer than with my old display, which was 1920x1200. I don't even know if I'll void the warranty if I put a custom cooler on it. I just got it at the end of march for around €720, so I certanly wont do it if it's voiding the warranty. Anyway my first impression of the monitor is definitely possitive.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> One person out of us with this bad of luck. Took me one replacement. I love mine and it's reviews stand out for itself. Great monitor when you get one that works anyway. Just like the PB278Q or VP2770. Each has similar stories and every other panel as well. Main concern is being able to have that replacement guarantee which carries a lot of weight to your most discerning consumer.
> 
> Edit - Wait, didn't you just get a Monoprice?
> If DELL is offering you a refund....take it and try your luck elsewhere. Your experience isn't what everyone else is having and I know as a consumer we all base our next decision based on prior experience. I had the complete opposite experience and love this monitor.


So between the two of you its monitor number 8 lol.To me IMO that is bad..I know there are chances of getting bad monitors out there but it took 8 monitors to get 1 good one.. Thats just crazy to me..Good luck with your next monitor sir..Yes i did just get a new monitor.I am not trying to cause problems but since i posted in here looking to buy a dell i just check in once in awhile..Sorry i wont post in here anymore..


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> So between the two of you its monitor number 8 lol.To me IMO that is bad..I know there are chances of getting bad monitors out there but it took 8 monitors to get 1 good one.. Thats just crazy to me..Good luck with your next monitor sir..Yes i did just get a new monitor.I am not trying to cause problems but since i posted in here looking to buy a dell i just check in once in awhile..Sorry i wont post in here anymore..


I didn't say your trying to cause problems. I was curious what is wrong with the Monoprice?

It's one of the panels being offered by Microcenter which has some chance within 30 days of exchange until you find a monitor you like. So was wondering, what's wrong with yours?

As for you opinion about DELL....no worries. I don't mind. We are all allowed consumer preference freely.


----------



## OneGun

Nothing is wrong with it as I am very happy. The only thing is that it can't really OC at all but no big deal.. You know after you buy something you always think you could have got something better? Well that's were I am at I've been thinking about a QNIX but I can't deal with getting a bad one and shipping it back to Korea lol..


----------



## Booblej

Everybody try this.... It will determine if you have the image retention issue.

- Go to liveleak.com
-stay on the main page for 5 minutes
- Now go to ktla.com, and scroll to the grey bottom
-Look closley to make sure there is no retention / burn against the grey
See my pic in previos post for example....

Many people may have not noticed the issue because you need to be on a grey background to notice.







:


----------



## Anoxy

I wouldn't consider something an issue if I have to do something I don't normally do to identify it.


----------



## Mjolnir125

I haven't noticed any image retention under any circumstances.

Right now my biggest issue with this monitor is the cross hatching AG coating, but I expect I will get used to it; it is probably still better than the awful speckly coating the U2711 had.


----------



## Anoxy

How close do you sit to the monitor? I find the U2711 coating to be terrible, but I don't notice it at all on my 2713hm.


----------



## Anoxy

Speaking of which, does anyone know if the U2711 stand will fit the U2713hm?


----------



## Booblej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I wouldn't consider something an issue if I have to do something I don't normally do to identify it.


it doesnt have to be those exact steps to replicate it.... stay on any website or even your desktop wallpaper for 5 minutes, then apply a grey background....you will notice it then (if your monitor has the issue)


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Speaking of which, does anyone know if the U2711 stand will fit the U2713hm?


I don't think you want to use the u2711 stand with the new model; the U2711 weighs 5 pounds more than the U2713HM does without the stand. The height adjustment on both these panels relies on an equilibrium between the weight of the panel and the spring in the stand. If you put the heavier U2711 on a U2713HM stand, it probably will not stay up and will settle at the lowest height because it weighs more (providing the stand even fits).

I tend to sit fairly close to my monitor because the text is so damn small at this res, but when I sit farther back I can't see the crosshatching.


----------



## Anoxy

You have it backwards though, I want to put my U2713HM on a U2711 stand.

I suppose it could keep springing up, but that doesn't seem super likely. Maybe somebody who has both could test it


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> You have it backwards though, I want to put my U2713HM on a U2711 stand.
> 
> I suppose it could keep springing up, but that doesn't seem super likely. Maybe somebody who has both could test it


I am almost certain it WILL keep springing up. The U2713HM weighs 12.8ish pounds, while the U2711 weighs over 17. That is a big difference, and they have to make the spring tension force just about equal to the gravitational force or the monitor will not stay in one place.

Why would you want to put the U2713 on the U2711 stand? The U2713 stand can do portrait mode, while the old one can't.


----------



## Anoxy

I just like the aesthetics of the 2711 stand. I have a smaller IPS monitor dedicated to portrait mode so there's no reason for it on the 27"

After seeing this picture, I fell in the love with the angular design of the 2711:


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Nothing is wrong with it as I am very happy. The only thing is that it can't really OC at all but no big deal.. You know after you buy something you always think you could have got something better? Well that's were I am at I've been thinking about a QNIX but I can't deal with getting a bad one and shipping it back to Korea lol..


I can get 90 Hz refresh and at 95 Hz it artifacts. I looked at the monoprice but read it had greater latency than the U2713HM and passed.


----------



## Montanabum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booblej*
> 
> Everybody try this.... It will determine if you have the image retention issue.
> 
> - Go to liveleak.com
> -stay on the main page for 5 minutes
> - Now go to ktla.com, and scroll to the grey bottom
> -Look closley to make sure there is no retention / burn against the grey
> See my pic in previos post for example....
> 
> Many people may have not noticed the issue because you need to be on a grey background to notice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


I did try this exactly with my new U2713HM and I see the image retention in the gray area!! Is this bad? Do I need to send it back now?


----------



## Anoxy

lolno

also, make sure it's not just your eyes


----------



## Arizonian

I took screen shots of both pages five mins apart just in case my eyes played tricks on me. I do not show color retention.

However I will say this. The red on that site after five mins of starring made me feel like I was drawn in to the white of the site pages. Even at my 30% brightness it felt as if my eyes were searing after five minutes.

Made me feel like those illusion photography tricks if you stare at a particular picture for a certain period of time long enough and then look away into the air you will see that image burned into the air for a few seconds as your eyes readjust.











Spoiler: Warning: Eye Illusions





*Stare at the four black dots* in the center of the image *for 30 - 60 seconds*.
Then quickly close your eyes and look at something bright (like a lamp or a window
with sunlight coming through it). You should see a white circle with an image inside it.


----------



## Anoxy

Can you really screenshot image retention? Seems to me like its a hardware issue so you would have to take a physical photo of the screen.


----------



## Booblej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Can you really screenshot image retention? Seems to me like its a hardware issue so you would have to take a physical photo of the screen.


Yes you can photograph image retention. Look closely at this picture. You can see a previous website burned into the screen. It goes away after 15 minutes or so when it happens.


----------



## Booblej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> 
> 
> I took screen shots of both pages five mins apart just in case my eyes played tricks on me. I do not show color retention.
> 
> However I will say this. The red on that site after five mins of starring made me feel like I was drawn in to the white of the site pages. Even at my 30% brightness it felt as if my eyes were searing after five minutes.
> 
> Made me feel like those illusion photography tricks if you stare at a particular picture for a certain period of time long enough and then look away into the air you will see that image burned into the air for a few seconds as your eyes readjust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Eye Illusions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stare at the four black dots* in the center of the image *for 30 - 60 seconds*.
> Then quickly close your eyes and look at something bright (like a lamp or a window
> with sunlight coming through it). You should see a white circle with an image inside it.


So, it seems the problem is intermittent...... i tried doing the same thing again lastnight and it showed retention. I tried again an hour or so later to show a family member, and it was gone.









I wonder if it could be a DVI-D cable issue? I have connected the monitor to 2 other PC's with the same cable, and experienced the issue.....
I will try a display port cable and see if that helps.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booblej*
> 
> So, it seems the problem is intermittent...... i tried doing the same thing again lastnight and it showed retention. I tried again an hour or so later to show a family member, and it was gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if it could be a DVI-D cable issue? I have connected the monitor to 2 other PC's with the same cable, and experienced the issue.....
> I will try a display port cable and see if that helps.


Just relealied something mentioned a few post by *OneGun*.

I realized that people on OCN thought this was your sixth U2713HM monitor exchange. I remember your *first* post you said Dell sent you the U2713HM as a free upgrade to a DELL S2740L that was exchanged five times and NOT the U2713HM. I wanted to clarity that because we had confustion thinking this was your sixth U2713HM and that is not true and no one caught that.

It just had hit me how is it possible less than two weeks DELL sent him a sixth U2713HM replacement.









Carry on.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Just relealied something mentioned a few post by *OneGun*.
> 
> I realized that people on OCN thought this was your sixth U2713HM monitor exchange. I remember your *first* post you said Dell sent you the U2713HM as a free upgrade to a DELL S2740L that was exchanged five times and NOT the U2713HM. I wanted to clarity that because we had confustion thinking this was your sixth U2713HM and that is not true and no one caught that.
> 
> It just had hit me how is it possible less than two weeks DELL sent him a sixth U2713HM replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carry on.


Now you see why i didn't want to even try a Dell?I thought he was on his 6th and you were on your 2nd lol..Thinking you guys only got 1 good monitor out of 8 is pretty bad odds..


----------



## Booblej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Now you see why i didn't want to even try a Dell?I thought he was on his 6th and you were on your 2nd lol..Thinking you guys only got 1 good monitor out of 8 is pretty bad odds..


To clarify.... i went through five S2740L monitors.

After the fifth exchange, DELL decidied to upgrade me to the U2713HM

This is my first U2713HM, but has issues....

Now DELL refuses to send me another exchange...... they say a refund is the only option, and i would have to send the U2713HM back....

So the 3 year warranty & premium panel guarantee is in their hands. They pretty much said we no longer want you as a customer.


----------



## Booblej

DELL is supposed to call me back today with other possible options...i will update as soon as i hear from them.

All i ask for is a non defective monitor...thats it!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Now you see why i didn't want to even try a Dell?I thought he was on his 6th and you were on your 2nd lol..Thinking you guys only got 1 good monitor out of 8 is pretty bad odds..


Yes. now I do. They are two different monitors and shouldn't be compared no more than a PB278Q to a VG278H when it comes to QA issues.

The Ultrasharp series on new purchase for a U2713HM comes with a great warranty. I thinik in Booblej case Dell must be thinking refund on original S2740L which is a $300 usd monitor for a U2713HM upgrade which costs as low as $585 on sale normally $700. I'm guessing they don't offer the premium panel warranty on upgrades.

Not many upgrade stories online that's for sure.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booblej*
> 
> Yes you can photograph image retention. Look closely at this picture. You can see a previous website burned into the screen. It goes away after 15 minutes or so when it happens.


Notice how I specifically said "screenshot"? Because the person I was responding to took screenshots, not photographs with a camera.

I know you can photograph it lmao


----------



## Booblej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Notice how I specifically said "screenshot"? Because the person I was responding to took screenshots, not photographs with a camera.
> 
> I know you can photograph it lmao


----------



## viper133

Yes, i had a monitor with image retention too. it was so severe that you can see it in the purple background that came stock with windows 8 pro.


----------



## Booblej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viper133*
> 
> Yes, i had a monitor with image retention too. it was so severe that you can see it in the purple background that came stock with windows 8 pro.


Was it the U2713HM, or another model?


----------



## viper133

yea it was the u2713hm, from my experience all monitors have image retention, just comes up on different areas of the screen. some monitors have it in the middle, some just the top and some have it bottom right corner. believe me, i had far too many exchanges.


----------



## Anoxy

Speaking of U2711...it's on sale at Dell for 599

http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&cs=04&s=bsd&sku=224-8284&dgc=BF&cid=7420&lid=197374&acd=10549103-1225267-gySfEL2YEeKuTM5lAEKLqQ2it6_SZtY3_EFN_0_0


----------



## Mjolnir125

OK this is weird. Today I received my Spyder 4 Pro, and it says the contrast ratio of my U2713HM is only 540-590 at 25-100% brightness, but it says the ratio is 2470 at 0% brightness... I think this might be picking up some ambient light or something, because this is supposed to have a contrast ratio of 1000:1, and 550 is quite a big difference from that.

Has anyone else calibrated their U2713HM?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booblej*
> 
> To clarify.... i went through five S2740L monitors.
> 
> After the fifth exchange, DELL decidied to upgrade me to the U2713HM
> 
> This is my first U2713HM, but has issues....
> 
> Now DELL refuses to send me another exchange...... they say a refund is the only option, and i would have to send the U2713HM back....
> 
> So the 3 year warranty & premium panel guarantee is in their hands. They pretty much said we no longer want you as a customer.


Str8 OCD. I'm familiar with this pattern in regards to returns/exchanges. If only there was a perfect monitor. ..


----------



## Mjolnir125

Another thing if anyone is interested: the calibration showed that the Standard mode actually has 84% of Adobe RGB gamut, while the sRGB mode has something like 74% of coverage (I am not sure exactly, but I would have to rerun the calibration to check). The factory sRGB mode on my monitor had 98% of sRGB, while the standard mode had 100% of sRGB coverage, plus extra coverage of additional color space (which is why it has fairly high Adobe RGB coverage).

I really don't know why I am getting contrast values below 600 though; the contrast on my monitor seems very good compared to other LCDs I have, and I am definitely happy with it... It seems like the black levels for all but the lowest brightness setting are about double what other reviewers have been getting (but with different calibration equipment).


----------



## Booblej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Str8 OCD. I'm familiar with this pattern in regards to returns/exchanges. If only there was a perfect monitor. ..


Well,.....the first one the backlight was going out randomly. The next 3 were physically damaged on arrival. And the final one had debris between the glass and LCD (S2740L)........ Which is why DELL decided to upgraded me to the U2713HM.

So now i have a beautiful U2713HM with horrible image retention.....

I have confirmed retention on DVI-D>PC, and HDMI> PS3...... so its not an input specific issue...


----------



## Paganister

Well, I went through 2 Asus PB278Qs and decided to swap to one of the U2713HMs!

My first Asus had a horrible tea-stain looking top left corner, and the second one had a much warmer but red tinted right side of the screen with the top left being cool.

I took the risk and swapped out to one of these instead. Now the display is pretty much colour uniformed.

This is a picture of my back bleed. It is considerably more noticeable than the Asus. Although I am happy with the monitor I would like to know if it is normal or not. It looks about average compared to some in the pictures (some have bleed in all corners). Is this good or not?

Otherwise, the only SLIGHT crosshatching if you are PROPERLY looking for it, no buzzing or any other issue so far (Excel spreadsheets usually cause it apparently). And I AM picky as you can tell from my two Asus's, lol.Thanks.









1/4 Shutter Speed:


1/6 Shutter Speed:


Low light:


Dell U2713HM(left), Asus PB278Q (right):


----------



## Anoxy

Looks exactly like mine.


----------



## douglatins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paganister*
> 
> Well, I went through 2 Asus PB278Qs and decided to swap to one of the U2713HMs!
> 
> My first Asus had a horrible tea-stain looking top left corner, and the second one had a much warmer but red tinted right side of the screen with the top left being cool.
> 
> I took the risk and swapped out to one of these instead. Now the display is pretty much colour uniformed.
> 
> This is a picture of my back bleed. It is considerably more noticeable than the Asus. Although I am happy with the monitor I would like to know if it is normal or not. It looks about average compared to some in the pictures (some have bleed in all corners). Is this good or not?
> 
> Otherwise, the only SLIGHT crosshatching if you are PROPERLY looking for it, no buzzing or any other issue so far (Excel spreadsheets usually cause it apparently). And I AM picky as you can tell from my two Asus's, lol.Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1/4 Shutter Speed:
> 
> 
> 1/6 Shutter Speed:
> 
> 
> Low light:
> 
> 
> Dell U2713HM(left), Asus PB278Q (right):


Thats really bad bleeding. Damn it


----------



## Arizonian

@Paganister

If your yellow bleed in the lower left stands out in movie black borders or gaming of any kind, replace it.

I'm curious on the back of your panel is it revision *A00* or *A01*?

I had that yellow glow that bleed on my first monitor a little bit. I didn't think enough for a replacement but DELL offered. So I went from A00 to the new revision A01 and the yellow bleed was basically replaced with white glow but not aggressive enough to show at all through black borders.

When /. If you decide to go through the process - please keep us posted. Want to document DELL support good or bad.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Can you see the yellow glow when viewing the panel head on from a few feet away? If so, you can probably do better. Pretty much all of these have corner glow when you are close to the panel, but you shouldn't be able to see it head on far away.


----------



## Paganister

^ Good tip. Sitting further away it is reduced to almost levels I am used to on a monitor - just unusual by being a little yellow. When I sit at my normal distance ( talking about half a meter here) while playing games I notice it more.

To be honest, I am very happy with the way the panel looks when there is something white on the screen. I don't think I want to take the risk again because of that since 90% of the time I am viewing something like Facebook etc anyway.

How far away do you guys sit from your monitors then? Is this something that might improve slightly the more you "run in" the monitor, like a car motor?









Thanks again.

Edit: Oh, and it's revision Jan 2013 - A00

FYI - it's through Amazon .co.uk. They have been faultless the whole time on customer service, fully recommend them.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Another thing if anyone is interested: the calibration showed that the Standard mode actually has 84% of Adobe RGB gamut, while the sRGB mode has something like 74% of coverage (I am not sure exactly, but I would have to rerun the calibration to check). The factory sRGB mode on my monitor had 98% of sRGB, while the standard mode had 100% of sRGB coverage, plus extra coverage of additional color space (which is why it has fairly high Adobe RGB coverage).
> 
> I really don't know why I am getting contrast values below 600 though; the contrast on my monitor seems very good compared to other LCDs I have, and I am definitely happy with it... It seems like the black levels for all but the lowest brightness setting are about double what other reviewers have been getting (but with different calibration equipment).


The U2713HM colour gamut natively extends a bit beyond sRGB with the colour gamut restricted to sRGB in 'sRGB' mode - it's a colour space emulation mode. The Spyder3 is not a good device to use as a reference. For one thing the sensor was designed before LED backlights were popular and it is not able to accurately measure white point or indeed colours on LED backlights. It isn't terrible, it can be used for a fairly decent calibration for general use - but don't give too much weight to anything it's reporting for you regarding colour gamut or white point.

Another issue with the Spyder3 is that it has terrible low-level light accuracy. That means it is not able to accurately measure the black point of a monitor and tends to overstate it. I'd always advise taking these measurements in a dark room if possible, but the lack of accuracy is why there is such discrepancy between your contrast measurements at '0' brightness and others. And also why you got such a poor contrast ratio readings in general. Its successor, the Spyder4, is much better at measuring various things on LED backlights and is also a bit more accurate at low light levels. It's still not all that great for contrast measurements though, which is why I use a separate device for measuring light levels when I review monitors.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> The U2713HM colour gamut natively extends a bit beyond sRGB (review) with the colour gamut restricted to sRGB in 'sRGB' mode - it's a colour space emulation mode. The Spyder3 is not a good device to use as a reference. For one thing the sensor was designed before LED backlights were popular and it is not able to accurately measure white point or indeed colours on LED backlights. It isn't terrible, it can be used for a fairly decent calibration for general use - but don't give too much weight to anything it's reporting for you regarding colour gamut or white point.
> 
> Another issue with the Spyder3 is that it has terrible low-level light accuracy. That means it is not able to accurately measure the black point of a monitor and tends to overstate it. I'd always advise taking these measurements in a dark room if possible, but the lack of accuracy is why there is such discrepancy between your contrast measurements at '0' brightness and others. And also why you got such a poor contrast ratio readings in general. Its successor, the Spyder4, is much better at measuring various things on LED backlights and is also a bit more accurate at low light levels. It's still not all that great for contrast measurements though, which is why I use a separate device for measuring light levels when I review monitors.


I think you misread my post; I have the spyder 4, not the spyder 3.

I am hoping it is just not accurate at measuring contrast, because two of my other monitors that I tested (Benq G2400W and Dell u2211h) both had contrast well below what they were advertised as. The U2211h seemed to get below 700:1 when reviewers are getting just under 1000:1.

Paganister, as far as the glow goes, it shouldn't be noticeable at normal viewing distance unless you are looking at an all black screen, and even then it shouldn't be too distracting. I sit about 2 feet away from the panel when I am doing computer-ey stuff, but a bit farther when I am watching video (which tends to be where the glow is more noticeable).


----------



## MaxMax

Hi, i got today an A01 replacement for my A00 one (the A00 has same bleeding as shown by Paganister) and what should i say?
A01 is even worser...the yellowish corner on the bottom left is now ~three times bigger than on the A00, i had them both side by side in the room.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paganister*
> 
> ^ Good tip. Sitting further away it is reduced to almost levels I am used to on a monitor - just unusual by being a little yellow. When I sit at my normal distance ( talking about half a meter here) while playing games I notice it more.
> 
> To be honest, I am very happy with the way the panel looks when there is something white on the screen. I don't think I want to take the risk again because of that since 90% of the time I am viewing something like Facebook etc anyway.
> 
> How far away do you guys sit from your monitors then? Is this something that might improve slightly the more you "run in" the monitor, like a car motor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Edit: Oh, and it's revision Jan 2013 - A00
> 
> FYI - it's through Amazon .co.uk. They have been faultless the whole time on customer service, fully recommend them.


If it changes depending on how far you sit from it, that's not backlight bleed then, that would be characteristic of IPS glow - which is a problem with the technology itself, alas.


----------



## Paganister

I honestly still think it's bleed, but exaggerated by the glow. If there is a bright scene on the screen it lessens but it's there when it's really dark. If there was no bleed it wouldn't be there at all. Unless I am wrong?

Also MaxMax that sounds unlucky...


----------



## MarT2

Hello!

Today is my first day with a U2713HM! Its a A01!

I'm very happy with it, but when I did a backlight test...

Do you think that is a lot of baclight bleed? Do you recommend me to got a replacement?
At 0% Brightness

At 35% Brightness

At 100% Brightness


Thanks!


----------



## Booblej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxMax*
> 
> Hi, i got today an A01 replacement for my A00 one (the A00 has same bleeding as shown by Paganister) and what should i say?
> A01 is even worser...the yellowish corner on the bottom left is now ~three times bigger than on the A00, i had them both side by side in the room.


The case on the U2713HM is the cause for the yellow bleed. I have the A01 March 2013 revision, and its still there. Hopefully they fix this issue in the next revision.

If you put pressure on the monitor as if you were tilting it up, the yellow goes away (Asus monitor in pic for demonstration purpose)


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarT2*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Today is my first day with a U2713HM! Its a A01!
> 
> I'm very happy with it, but when I did a backlight test...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that is a lot of baclight bleed? Do you recommend me to got a replacement?
> At 0% Brightness
> 
> At 35% Brightness
> 
> At 100% Brightness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


The pics seem to look over exposed. If not, it looks excessive.

I'll ask what I ask everyone...... Is the bleed coming through where it's visible in movie or game black borders?

If it's bleeding through that causes distraction then I'd try replacement. You have to be happy.

Welcome to OCN with your first post.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> The U2211h seemed to get below 700:1 when reviewers are getting just under 1000:1.


e-ips panels contrast varies alot, often by 30% (700:1 vs. 1000:1) for some reason, so, the lower contrast on your U221H is likely normal.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> e-ips panels contrast varies alot, often by 30% (700:1 vs. 1000:1) for some reason, so, the lower contrast on your U221H is likely normal.


That isn't what worries me, what worries me is that the Spyder 4 is saying the contrast on my U2713HM is 560:1 when it is advertised as 1000:1, and virtually all reviewing sites get values well above 800:1.


----------



## Booblej

Video showing yellow bleed disappear when relieving bezel pressure.....:


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booblej*
> 
> Video showing yellow bleed disappear when relieving bezel pressure.....:


This is what leads me to say it isn't backlight bleed, at least not in the typical sense. With IPS panels, the glow is dependent on your viewing angle relative to the screen. However, it seems that the pressure of the enclosure warps the panel slightly, so the same effect is visible when viewed straight on. It is clearly the same affect as the normal IPS glow, but visible at normal viewing angles as well.


----------



## Paganister

I relieved the yellow glow slightly on mine by sliding a very thin piece of paper under the bezel on the left side. Only applyly very light pressure on the screen tones it down a little, but exaggerates it a tad in 1 small area. So I took the risk and did this.







It's not gone completely but slightly better than before.

Hopefully this doesn't damage the display in any way, lol. It's slid in too far to take out now so I'm committed.







It's not applying much pressure at all though - only touching your finger on the screen eases the glow slightly - so it should be ok hopefully.

The bottom right corner this doesn't work for - applying slightly more pressure exaggerates it. So it looks like on mine the left side needs more pressure and the right needs less.

Edit: Also in that video, you definitely have it worse than I do... what brightness setting is that?


----------



## OneGun

Its crazy that you pay $700 for a monitor and have to apply the same type of fixes as the $300 Korean monitors..lol


----------



## Paganister

As mentioned earlier by a few people, I'd rather not take the risk of buying a Korean panel in case something was wrong with it and the major headache that would ensue on trying to replace it.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paganister*
> 
> As mentioned earlier by a few people, I'd rather not take the risk of buying a Korean panel in case something was wrong with it and the major headache that would ensue on trying to replace it.


I don't want to buy one either due to the risk.I am just saying you should never have to jam a piece of paper in anything to make it work..Thats just crappy Quality control on Dells part..I was thinking of getting this Dell this week but after reading all the reviews on Dells website and most the members on here having to go through at least 2 monitors to get a good one is not ok with me.


----------



## Paganister

I know, it's just annoying this is the case.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Its crazy that you pay $700 for a monitor and have to apply the same type of fixes as the $300 Korean monitors..lol


It's unfortunate, at least you get a full guarantee so if you aren't happy you can get a quick exchange which you can't with many Koreans. One thing I urge people to consider is that in threads like this you normally only hear about the bad, not the good so don't let it put you off. The majority of the members haven't had problems and most of the people I know don't have problems









The chances are if you receive a faulty first monitor your second one will be fine, when you do get a good monitor it's well worth it.

I do wish Dell would bring out another revision which fixes the pressure that occurs in the bottom left, this is the main problem and it's not hard to fix. Apart from this their quality control is actually very good, I don't think a single person in this thread has posted about having bright/stuck/dead pixels.


----------



## Arizonian

$700? Not for me.....$585 more like it to my front door, free cross shipping.









Yeah.....I agree that you hear the bad more. I know that it seems there isn't any better luck than any other panel regarding IPS glow. You'd think they would test for that before sending them out.

I too will confirm I had to get a second monitor due to first with a bit too much glow. Neither had one bright dot or dead pixel. That's good QA there in that regards when IPS glow is normal.

After my PB278Q had two dead pixels and starring at those, I'd prefer glow as long as its not visible when watching movies or gaming in the dark black borders. The opportunity for exchange and three years of a perfect panel guarantee is what you pay for.

Two years down the road something goes wrong, I'm way more positive of my exchange is going to happen with much higher percentage its going to be replaced.

I also notice when buying cheaper monitors, people have only the 30 days to figure it out with retailer only.

Some of those people that buy over seas also just deal with what they get rather than dissect it for flaws because they can't do any thing about it trying to exchange it.

You get what you pay for verbiage. Your getting "premium panel" warranty with U2713HM.


----------



## MarT2

I think that it's a great monitor.

I paid 550€ for a 27 inch monitor with a 2560x1440 resolution, an accurate color and three year warranty.

It's my first U2713HM and I think that it's perfect.

I didn't notice a lot of difference between my Philips 224EL, isn't it? I was thinking that will be a lot of difference between the IPS and TN panel...


Backlight test at 100% brightness, ISO 400, exposure -2

Backlight test at 35% brightness, ISO 400, exposure -2

Backlight test at 0% brightness, ISO 400, exposure -2


The backlight/glow it's only visible without any type of light, so for me it's OK, I never stay at PC with 0 light.

It's the perfect monitor for engineering!

The graphic card it's a GTX 670.


----------



## Booblej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paganister*
> 
> I relieved the yellow glow slightly on mine by sliding a very thin piece of paper under the bezel on the left side. Only applyly very light pressure on the screen tones it down a little, but exaggerates it a tad in 1 small area. So I took the risk and did this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not gone completely but slightly better than before.
> 
> Hopefully this doesn't damage the display in any way, lol. It's slid in too far to take out now so I'm committed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not applying much pressure at all though - only touching your finger on the screen eases the glow slightly - so it should be ok hopefully.
> 
> The bottom right corner this doesn't work for - applying slightly more pressure exaggerates it. So it looks like on mine the left side needs more pressure and the right needs less.
> 
> Edit: Also in that video, you definitely have it worse than I do... what brightness setting is that?


Brightness was set at 75 in the video (default) on the SRGB preset


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarT2*
> 
> I think that it's a great monitor.
> 
> I paid 550€ for a 27 inch monitor with a 2560x1440 resolution, an accurate color and three year warranty.
> 
> It's my first U2713HM and I think that it's perfect.
> 
> I didn't notice a lot of difference between my Philips 224EL, isn't it? I was thinking that will be a lot of difference between the IPS and TN panel...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backlight test at 100% brightness, ISO 400, exposure -2
> 
> Backlight test at 35% brightness, ISO 400, exposure -2
> 
> Backlight test at 0% brightness, ISO 400, exposure -2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The backlight/glow it's only visible without any type of light, so for me it's OK, I never stay at PC with 0 light.
> 
> It's the perfect monitor for engineering!
> 
> The graphic card it's a GTX 670.


Glad to hear it, now the enjoyment can begin. Don't forget to fill out the OP form submission and join the club ranks of owners.









_I did thorough testing on my monitor by gaming A LOT, come to think of it testing must not be over for me. Still doing a lot of gaming._


----------



## MaxMax

does anyone have an idea how to debezel (so how to remove the frame around the panel) without damaging the plastic?
thanks.


----------



## Anoxy

Damn MarT2, that's probably the least backlight bleed I've ever seen


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Damn MarT2, that's probably the least backlight bleed I've ever seen


Mine has the same backlight bleed in the same place (bottom left side, about 1/4 of the way from the left), although it is hard to gauge intensity based on those pictures.


----------



## kga92

Joining with my soon to be replaced broken monitor










edit: Quote from 1440p thread
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kga92*
> 
> Wow, my u2713hm just died. I was playing some warframe (of course in a nice game of defence half an hour in) and it just said poof and then the dreaded burnt electonic smell...


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kga92*
> 
> Joining with my soon to be replaced broken monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sorry to hear about your monitor going 'poof' in smoke. Glad to hear your replacement is coming. It's most likely going to be updated A01 version.

Welcome to the club.....glad you came over from the 1440p club.

A lot of us who hang out here will be into seeing what the 'monitor lottery' will bring you. Be looking forward to your pics.


----------



## kga92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Sorry to hear about your monitor going 'poof' in smoke. Glad to hear your replacement is coming. It's most likely going to be updated A01 version.
> 
> Welcome to the club.....glad you came over from the 1440p club.
> 
> A lot of us who hang out here will be into seeing what the 'monitor lottery' will bring you. Be looking forward to your pics.


When did they update? I bought this unit in December, it had a little light bleed in the left corner but otherwise a perfect unit.

I'll post pictures when the new one arrives, it'll be a while as I just sent the RMA. Soon I'll need a big box I guess... :/

edit: read through the thread and my monitor is indeed the older one. (manufactured in october)


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Mine has the same backlight bleed in the same place (bottom left side, about 1/4 of the way from the left), although it is hard to gauge intensity based on those pictures.


I wouldn't even call what he has backlight bleed. It's pretty much non-existent. If I had that little I'd a happy camper.


----------



## kga92

I'm so far very impressed with dell service, they said a courier will bring me a new monitor tomorrow and I give him my old one. I have never RMA'd anything before, i'm pretty surprised it is this easy


----------



## ProMod83

Are you guys calling the standard Dell Technical Support number? I am getting absolutely nowhere when calling that number. They're telling me because I purchased at Newegg, I have to deal with them, but I know Arizonian also purchased through Newegg and got absolutely stellar support directly from Dell.

I have a rev A00 manufactured in March. Buzzing sound, left side of monitor yellow compared to right, backlight bleeding, crosshatching. You name it.


----------



## Anoxy

How many people did you talk to at Dell? Sometimes you need to call a few times to get somebody that isn't an idiot









If not, then did you even try calling Newegg?


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProMod83*
> 
> Are you guys calling the standard Dell Technical Support number? I am getting absolutely nowhere when calling that number. They're telling me because I purchased at Newegg, I have to deal with them, but I know Arizonian also purchased through Newegg and got absolutely stellar support directly from Dell.
> 
> I have a rev A00 manufactured in March. Buzzing sound, left side of monitor yellow compared to right, backlight bleeding, crosshatching. You name it.


Use the online support chat; you will get someone immediately and they are very responsive. It took me under 5 minutes to transfer the ownership and give them my info for the RMA.

In order to use the chat you first put in the service tag, which is what they need to transfer ownership. They will simply ask you for your name, address, and phone number and create an account and give you ownership.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProMod83*
> 
> Are you guys calling the standard Dell Technical Support number? I am getting absolutely nowhere when calling that number. They're telling me because I purchased at Newegg, I have to deal with them, but I know Arizonian also purchased through Newegg and got absolutely stellar support directly from Dell.
> 
> I have a rev A00 manufactured in March. Buzzing sound, left side of monitor yellow compared to right, backlight bleeding, crosshatching. You name it.


First welcome to OCN with your first post.









Got a couple questions. When did you buy the monitor? Did you buy an extended warranty with Newegg?

If it's within 30 days, I'd do Newegg exchange. Shouldn't be a problem for defective monitor and Newegg should be paying for RMA shipping. However your going to have to send it back while you wait for the exchange.

Calling Dell should be a simple transfer of warranty unless there are other circumstances as Newegg extended warranty that's effecting their transferring it over from Newegg. It took about 5 mins on hold for them to do that with me. Once approved the cross ship the new one while you keep yours. Only down side is no longer refundable but under the premium panel warranty.

I called at midnight pacific time USA and I'm guessing there is a time difference and depending on when you call it could be the grave yard crew.


----------



## Booblej

So.... after going back and forth with DELL, they decided to finally send me an exchange.

My original U2713HM was Rev. A01 that suffered from image retention and backlight bleed.

The replacement they sent me is a refurbished Rev. A00 with a couple issues......

1) Some of the worst backlight bleed i have seen in person (FYI: i work for a tablet manufacturer and deal with LCD panels everyday)

2) Annoying crosshatching caused by the poor AG coating

*Taken in day lit room @ 60% brightness:*



*Taken in a dark room @ 60% brightness:*



*Crosshatching (Diagonal lines):*


I feel like puking on DELL


----------



## Arizonian

Don't know what to say about your second U2713HM Booblej Sorry to hear that.

A pic of my monitor not displaying any cross hatching and what it should look like. I sit a bit more than full arms length away from my monitor.


----------



## kga92

New monitor is here! And It does not have too much glow from what I can see. I'll check again when it's darker outside since I have a window behind my monitor, but for now these pictures will havve to do.










This one is quite overexposed so you see what to look for in the next picture. Brightness 100 on both pics.


This is about what I see in this light.

Also, while I immediately noticed cross hatching on my first monitor now I really have to look for it, could be I'm just used to it.

Heres a pic of my setup right now.


----------



## ProMod83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> How many people did you talk to at Dell? Sometimes you need to call a few times to get somebody that isn't an idiot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not, then did you even try calling Newegg?


I called four different times and used the online chat once. First two told me there was nothing they could do, call Newegg. Third wanted to do an exchange, but of course they couldn't find my order number in their system and no matter what I said, they couldn't understand that I had purchased from Newegg. I swear I think the fourth one just hung up on me







I didn't try Newegg yet because I really want to do a cross-ship. I need the display for work. I also believe I will get another Rev A00 if I deal with Newegg.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Use the online support chat; you will get someone immediately and they are very responsive. It took me under 5 minutes to transfer the ownership and give them my info for the RMA.
> 
> In order to use the chat you first put in the service tag, which is what they need to transfer ownership. They will simply ask you for your name, address, and phone number and create an account and give you ownership.


The chat was even more useless than calling. The chat rep wanted to go through the driver installation process with me, and help me install the "Rev A01 drivers". I explained the Rev A00 vs A01 model situation to him and he had no idea what I was talking about. Again, seemed like a language barrier problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> First welcome to OCN with your first post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a couple questions. When did you buy the monitor? Did you buy an extended warranty with Newegg?
> 
> If it's within 30 days, I'd do Newegg exchange. Shouldn't be a problem for defective monitor and Newegg should be paying for RMA shipping. However your going to have to send it back while you wait for the exchange.
> 
> Calling Dell should be a simple transfer of warranty unless there are other circumstances as Newegg extended warranty that's effecting their transferring it over from Newegg. It took about 5 mins on hold for them to do that with me. Once approved the cross ship the new one while you keep yours. Only down side is no longer refundable but under the premium panel warranty.
> 
> I called at midnight pacific time USA and I'm guessing there is a time difference and depending on when you call it could be the grave yard crew.


Thanks!

I purchased the monitor on May 6, but just had a chance to get my new system setup yesterday. No extended warranty purchased.

I was under the impression that even with an RMA exchange, Newegg requires the customer to pay for return shipping? I could be totally wrong. Also, there is the fact I will be without the monitor for some time and I feel I will receive another A00 if I deal with Newegg.

I may try to give them a call right now since it's fairly early and see if I get anywhere. Thanks for the tip on the calling time.


----------



## ProMod83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booblej*
> 
> So.... after going back and forth with DELL, they decided to finally send me an exchange.
> 
> My original U2713HM was Rev. A01 that suffered from image retention and backlight bleed.
> 
> The replacement they sent me is a refurbished Rev. A00 with a couple issues......
> 
> 1) Some of the worst backlight bleed i have seen in person (FYI: i work for a tablet manufacturer and deal with LCD panels everyday)
> 
> 2) Annoying crosshatching caused by the poor AG coating
> 
> *Taken in day lit room @ 60% brightness:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Taken in a dark room @ 60% brightness:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Crosshatching (Diagonal lines):*
> 
> 
> I feel like puking on DELL


They sent you a Rev A00 refurb?







I may just stick with the one I have if they're sending out refurbs.


----------



## Arizonian

Boblj is a different story. He got a refurb because he's coming from a $300 monitor that isn't a premium panel they exchanged so many times they eventually upgraded him to a new U2713HM twice the monitor he paid for.

As his luck was going he ended up with one he could see bleed in black borders. So when he had issues with the upgraded version they almost didn't send him another from what he be said a few pages back.

So I'm guessing he's no longer qualified for new and they are sending returns to him.

In your case and mine who purchased a new U2713HM right off the bat are entitled to new monitor exchanges. They'd tell you if you made sure before you confirmed your RMA.


----------



## ProMod83

Well, I decided to go back into the chat and try my luck again this morning, and sure enough I received help from a very knowledgeable rep, and in no time he agreed to cross-ship a replacement. There was no discussion of where I purchased it, warranty transfer, etc. He just did it. I even requested a Rev A01 and he ensured me that is what I will be receiving. Fingers crossed that I get a good unit, but I'm happy with Dell support now! Thanks guys.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProMod83*
> 
> Well, I decided to go back into the chat and try my luck again this morning, and sure enough I received help from a very knowledgeable rep, and in no time he agreed to cross-ship a replacement. There was no discussion of where I purchased it, warranty transfer, etc. He just did it. I even requested a Rev A01 and he ensured me that is what I will be receiving. Fingers crossed that I get a good unit, but I'm happy with Dell support now! Thanks guys.


I used chat twice, and it went very smoothly both times. You must have just gotten a bad rep the first time.


----------



## MaxMax

Hi, i have a question: i can "overclock" my dell 2713hm to 85Hz at 2560x1440 on 2D desktop. but now i realized that when gaming (e.g. World Of Tanks) the resolution gets set back to 60Hz at 2560x1440, and also some other games do this, but on the other hand: games like Metro 2033 or anno 2070 work with the 85Hz and do not fall back. does someone now how to "force" or override the directx applications, in order that any game will launch with 85Hz instead of 60Hz ?
thanks


----------



## Anoxy

Just did the Dell chat thing as well. Transferred the ownership and shipped me a replacement. Hopefully it's better than my current one.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Just did the Dell chat thing as well. Transferred the ownership and shipped me a replacement. Hopefully it's better than my current one.


Glad to hear you finally did it. Fingers crossed for you and ProMod83.


----------



## ProMod83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Glad to hear you finally did it. Fingers crossed for you and ProMod83.


Thanks! I also developed some pretty nasty IR last night, and noticed a stuck pixel. My replacement is arriving today, and I'm very glad I went ahead and made the effort to get it replaced.


----------



## ProMod83

Just got my replacememnt...it's a Rev A00 refurb! How lovely!









Will post back later once I set it up to see if it's any better than the one I have.


----------



## ProMod83

Ok, I've opened up the refurb and set it up.

Much to my surprise, everything about this unit seems to be better than my first. Left to right color uniformity, backlight bleed, crosshatching, and buzzing are all dramatically reduced compared to the first. I wouldn't say any of those issues are 100% gone, but this one is much better overall. It even seems to be better calibrated out of the box, showing much less of the yellow hue I was seeing in gray tones on the first one. I am going to calibrate with my i1DisplayPro anyway, but I just noted that at first glance.

Dell called me earlier to let me know the unit would be arriving today, and they said they would call me tomorrow. I'll let them know I was told I would be receiving a brand new Rev A01 model, but this one looks acceptable and I'll hang onto it for now.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProMod83*
> 
> Ok, I've opened up the refurb and set it up.
> 
> Much to my surprise, everything about this unit seems to be better than my first. Left to right color uniformity, backlight bleed, crosshatching, and buzzing are all dramatically reduced compared to the first. I wouldn't say any of those issues are 100% gone, but this one is much better overall. It even seems to be better calibrated out of the box, showing much less of the yellow hue I was seeing in gray tones on the first one. I am going to calibrate with my i1DisplayPro anyway, but I just noted that at first glance.
> 
> Dell called me earlier to let me know the unit would be arriving today, and they said they would call me tomorrow. I'll let them know I was told I would be receiving a brand new Rev A01 model, but this one looks acceptable and I'll hang onto it for now.


I agree it should have been new too. Glad to hear issues are acceptable.


----------



## ProMod83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I agree it should have been new too. Glad to hear issues are acceptable.


I sure wish it was, but who knows, a new A01 could have been even worse. I don't have time to go round and round with these guys at Dell, so I'm just going to call it a day with this one.


----------



## ProMod83

Does anyone know if receiving a refurbished unit affects my warranty at all? If it does, this thing is definitely going back.


----------



## Anoxy

I asked the Dell chat rep several times for a Rev A01 monitor, but they kept responding with "you will receive the same model monitor you have now"

They asked me how satisfied I was with the chat, and I said 9/10 so the guy's supervisor joined the chat. I gave him the same request for an A01 revision and he told me that they only send the request to the warehouse and can't ensure an A01 revision. Like, can't you just put a note on the request? These people are morons.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProMod83*
> 
> Does anyone know if receiving a refurbished unit affects my warranty at all? If it does, this thing is definitely going back.


Once registered your covered 3 Yrs on a 'premium panel warranty' which comes with the Ultra Series. If that goes bad its covered. They have the option for refurb or new.

Though within 30 days, that panel you should have recieved new. However if you're not experiencing any strong IPS glow through movies. gaming, or black borders of any kind then this monitor is a keeper and I would not return it.


----------



## Arizonian

*U2713HM Debugged*

*Cross Hatching Dissected*

*What is the definition of cross hatching?*

Marks with two series of parallel lines that intersect each other in a crisscross pattern.

*Why is cross-hatching an issue with 'some' U2713HM monitors and not all?*

Is it the monitor, eye sensitivity, or combination of both?
On the new U2713HM there is a semi-gloss matte-finish AG coating which keeps reflections and bright images from being reflected like glossy or glass panels.
Previous owners of 'Ultra Sharp' series and reviewers are in agreement, the newer non-aggressive AG coating is a vast improvement.

*Hardware Canucks - Source*
Quote:


> "the anti-reflective coating Dell has opted for is extremely impressive. *This new AG coating* is easily the best Dell has ever used on their larger UltraSharp lines since it *strikes an almost perfect balance between color reproduction and maintaining contrast in high ambient light scenarios*."


*TFT Central - Source*.
Quote:


> "The screen coating on the U2713HM is a normal anti-glare (AG) offering. This is contrary to a lot of other screens using variants of the LM270WQ1 panel which offer a glossy screen coating. Readers will be pleased to hear though that the AG coating is actually nice and light and is not the usual grainy and aggressive solution you would normally find on an IPS panel. In fact in practice it is almost what you might call a semi-gloss coating being quite similar to AU Optronics AMVA offerings. *Dell seem to have toned down the AG coating* which is great news. It retains its anti-glare properties to avoid unwanted reflections, but *does not produce an overly grainy or dirty image that some AG coatings can*."


U2713HM panels are LG Display *LM270WQ1* which *SLB2* AH-IPS and want to thank PCM2 for his clarification that only the SLB2 panels are used by DELL in the U2713HM version.

PCM2 U2713HM review can be found *HERE* - *PCmonitors*.

Seems this panel can be subject to a defect that can exhibit cross-hatching which has a wide variance.

*PCM2 - OCN Source*
Quote:


> The cross-hatching issue is actually only present on LG AH-IPS panels, specifically the LM270WQ1. It isn't related to the graininess of the AG surface, it's just a panel defect. It's present on some U2713HMs to a significant degree, some to a lesser degree and some not at all. LG uses the exact same AG surface for other panels (including for the U2713H) and cross-hatching is not an issue.


Since the U2713HM and U2713H use the same AG coating but the U2713H doesn't display any cross-hatching then it's safe to assume the AG coating is not the culprit after all and I stand corrected. In reality it's a specific to SLB2 version panel and possible to get a U2713HM from minor to one without any cross-hatching at all.

Now there seems to be discrepancies where one person notices cross-hatching and another person viewing the same monitor doesn't see any. This phenomena can possibly be chalked up to eye sensitivity that varies from person to person. Both looking at same display but one seeing the defect and another not.

To explain this further I'm going to discuss Cross-hatching, PWM Flicker and Glossy Panels.

Like some people's eyes are more sensitive to lights like the PWM flicker on the PB278Q, the same can be said for some to see cross-hatching pattern on the U2713HM and others do not. This can happen when sitting too close to the monitor for a lot of people who's eyes are sensitive to this cross-hatching effect. Cross-hatching can possibly be resolved easily for some by sitting further back if you have that luxury; unlike if PWM flicker bothers you, there's nothing you can do to deter.

I'm not saying this works for everyone but for some people that aren't as sensitive it may actually solve the problem.

I saw this minor crisscross pattern myself when searching for dead pixels and had MS Paint in complete white background color with F11 full screen. I had to get right up to the screen, viewing in an angle with my eyes to see it. However as I sit back at arm's length eyes from monitor screen, I can't make out the cross pattern. I do not see the crisscross until closely trying to search for it and can see my eyes do not suffer from it.

Another example of such issues in a different way which aren't defects are monitors made with glossy or glass panels that show images being displayed reflectively from all viewing angles due to the room lighting environment behind you. One can eliminate the issue if they turn off all lights behind them. Some people aren't affected by the reflections in a lighted room as others and prefer the glossy enhancement. However for others, glossy or glass panel, room light reflections is all they see and just as distracting as any cross-hatching can be.

As for the U2713HM, I've read lot of people who do faintly make out cross hatching at first and who've become acclimated rather quickly by owning the monitor. Same principal goes to those who can possibly become accustom to viewing glossy or glass panels without it being distracting eventually. Unlike the PB278Q with PWM flicker if it bothers you, there's no way around it.

*In summary.....
*
If cross-hatching doesn't affect you then it's a moot point, just like the PB278Q PWM flicker issue.

If your monitor displays cross-hatching then trying another monitor may produce one that doesn't display none at all to you but might show for someone else. Unfortunately you won't know until you try and some people's eyes are more sensitive to cross-hatching than others.

Do not let this possible issue be the deterrent you don't choose this monitor until you've tried it. U2713HM in all respect is top in its class and your indefinably passing up a great 'out of the box' pre-factory calibrated a maximum color deviation of 5 DeltaE94 1440p display. For the things the U2713HM does well it actually does great and better than most other monitors.

*In conclusion:*

If your experiencing cross-hatching distraction, PWM flicker issues with headaches, or can't focus on your screen with the glare from the room behind you on your glossy panel; then these particular monitors might not be for you. No matter how good it is, for you it's not, for everyone else it stands on its own merits.

It doesn't degrade their actual performance in any way. On all these accounts their built to spec. As for others who don't have any issues they are very happy with their monitors. Based on things like color reproduction, working in sRGB, and gaming performance stand alone and not to be clumped into other aspects which are subjection to each individuals eye sensitivity and bear no weight on monitor performance.

Fortunately, Dell does live up to its 'premium panel' warranty and supports their products with a highly rated track record. Not so much for representative knowledge but in the end, living up to their promises for a panel an owner can be happy with.









*U2713HM Debugged*

*U2713HM Built in Overdrive & Gaming Overview*

Gaming the U2713HM at 22.6 ms is only 0.01ms slower than PB278Q at 22.5 ms which is negligible. Having owned both I didn't see any difference with gaming pre-set and ASUS 'trace free 60' setting, other than the U2713HM colors pop a bit more all around.

Here are some reviews that explain and back up my statements I'll be making.

*PRAD - Source*
Quote:


> *"An acceleration system (non-deactivatable) ensures fast switching across the full luminance range*. Small outliers arise for the brighter grey values, but without any visible negative effects on the image quality. Overall, the overdrive solution seems to have been carefully and very well implemented."


U2713HM sports white LED technology over PWM back lit Even though there is no OSD controllable overdrive, there is one that has been moderately implemented which doesn't always use the entire screen surface in a pixel-precise manner, so there is no overscan.

*PRAD - Souce*
Quote:


> "the overdrive is so moderately implemented that no corona effects or other overdrive side effects can be observed.
> In our gaming test, we did not notice the signal lag. Here, it is likely that only a gaming fanatic would notice a difference".


Gaming on the U2713HM 22.6ms just like the PB278Q 'Trace Free 60' 22.5ms or VP2770 'standard' mode 18.6 ms will show *no significant overshoot.*

Other reviewers had the same experience confirming how well implemented the U2713HM overdrive is using any of the pre-sets color modes which neither increase or decrease the input lag / performance.

*Hardware Canucks - Source*
Quote:


> "the amount of ghosting is minor and *it appears Dell finally got the default panel overdrive settings correct.* Obviously this is why the OSD doesn't allow overdrive tweaking since any changes would have most likely resulted in reduced performance."


*TFT Central - Source*
Quote:


> "Thankfully it seems Dell have improved their control of the overdrive impulse, or perhaps toned it down a little, and achieved a better result in practice when it comes to moving images. The U2713HM also performed a little better than the other four IPS models shown here which while *all being free from any noticeable overshoot artifacts*, did show a slightly higher level of blur to the image. A good performance from the U2713HM here."


_See source for the four models U2713HM did better than with less motion blur._

In conclusion there is an overdrive implemented in the U2713HM. Some people have thought or posted otherwise because you can't adjust it in the OSD, use a pre-set like 'ultra' or adjust a setting like 'trace free'. Therefore it must not exists. Another falsie is if it's not adjustable, it's not on par with other monitors that allow for adjustments or come with pre-set settings.

U2713HM works as good as the PB278Q that comes with an adjustable overdrive. If an aggressive overdrive leads to significant overshoot like the 'ultra' pre-set on the VP2770 then it's not my preference for gaming. I'd rather keep the VP2770 pre-set to 'standard' where the VP2770 shows no significant overshoot at 18.2 ms and now within range of the other monitors gaming performance.

*Hope this helps clear up what I've found to be a confusing issue when looking into the U2713HM and thought posting it in the club forum would be a good reference if asked.*

Cheers, Arizonian


----------



## Mattgfx

^ Great explanation, its very true. But for example someone like me who does 3d animation, photo work and motion graphics, the cross hatching pattern can be an issue. I have very sharp eyes so i see everything. This can create a weird effect on images. Looks like the VP2770 would be a good choice for me since i need a monitor with no image issues and great color. I currently own the 2713hm but am going to try out the VP2770.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattgfx*
> 
> ^ Great explanation, its very true. But for example someone like me who does 3d animation, photo work and motion graphics, the cross hatching pattern can be an issue. I have very sharp eyes so i see everything. This can create a weird effect on images. Looks like the VP2770 would be a good choice for me since i need a monitor with no image issues and great color. I currently own the 2713hm but am going to try out the VP2770.


Thank you.

I'd agree if your eyes are sensitive and haven't yet adjusted. I'd say you've given it a valiant attempt. Another monitor for you might be best while within 30 days of new purchase.

The U2713*HM* is an 8 bit multimedia / gaming version. U2713*H* business side for a professional 10 bit wide gamut use. A s we know a lot of professional from different areas hold the U2711 highly regarded and the new series improved on that.

However your one of those cross hatching effects and you haven't acclimated and it doesn't matter how good the new series is compared to older version of AG coating or performance.

Good luck what ever you decide.


----------



## PCM2

@ Arizonian

Some good details there. The cross-hatching issue is actually only present on LG AH-IPS panels, specifically the LM270WQ1. It isn't related to the graininess of the AG surface, it's just a panel defect. It's present on some U2713HMs to a significant degree, some to a lesser degree and some not at all. LG uses the exact same AG surface for other panels (including for the U2713H) and cross-hatching is not an issue.

I also notice that you didn't link to or mention the review on my website. It is written largely from the perspective of a gamer and also mentions the improvements made to the AG quite extensively, so it may be of use to this thread.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> @ Arizonian
> 
> Some good details there. The cross-hatching issue is actually only present on LG AH-IPS panels, specifically the LM270WQ1. It isn't related to the graininess of the AG surface, it's just a panel defect. It's present on some U2713HMs to a significant degree, some to a lesser degree and some not at all. LG uses the exact same AG surface for other panels (including for the U2713H) and cross-hatching is not an issue.
> 
> I also notice that you didn't link to or mention the review on my website. It is written largely from the perspective of a gamer and also mentions the improvements made to the AG quite extensively, so it may be of use to this thread - http://pcmonitors.info/reviews/dell-u2713hm. It was published before the site was restructured so it's not all that easy to find on search engines so just thought I'd bring it up.


Thank you. Welcome any clarification openly. Just trying to figure out why I hear of cross hatching and many of us don't see it.

So what your saying, it's a defect and it's possible by exchanging it to end up with a good monitor? That's a lot of variance in this defect. Is there no way for possible revision of the same panel and is it possible that the A01 is addressing this?

Appreciate the link to your review and it's welcome information in this club thread on the U2713HM. Great read.









*Edit - Updated my previous post to include your clarification on the monitor panel. Thank you.*


----------



## PCM2

Glad to hear you like the review.









This cross-hatching phenomenon is a difficult one to analyse. When I was testing my U2713HM it is something I noticed before I even knew what cross-hatching was or that it would be there at all. I had to look fairly carefully, as you might do if you're manipulating an image or something. I had others who help with the reviews look at it and some of them couldn't see anything wrong even when I tried to point it out.

Since then I have a couple of U2713HMs where I work (both Revision A00s). One of them has quite 'severe' crosshatching which is more extensive than on the model I reviewed and the other one doesn't seem to have any cross-hatching at all. It's obviously difficult to gather concrete data on this from users when some notice it and others don't, but I've also seen reports from some who had 'bad' cross-hatching then got a replacement with 'less cross-hatching'. I hope that the A01 revision is improving this but it's still early days. I just wish Dell would openly acknowledge the issue and be a bit more open about whether it's being addressed by LG or themselves.


----------



## Arizonian

I noticed it also covers LM270WQ1 version which are glossy panels.

Isn't the Apple iMac 27" Thunderbolt the same LG AH-IPS panel?

Curious now which other glossy and non-glossy monitor list is, including Korean panels. Edit....and do they suffer from cross-hatching?


----------



## PCM2

You're right, there are lots of 'LM270WQ1' panels. As far as I'm aware cross-hatching only affects the LM270WQ1-SLB2 specifically, used for the U2713HM (perhaps also the LG 27EA83R?)


----------



## Mattgfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I'd agree if your eyes are sensitive and haven't yet adjusted. I'd say you've given it a valiant attempt. Another monitor for you might be best while within 30 days of new purchase.
> 
> The U2713*HM* is an 8 bit multimedia / gaming version. U2713*H* business side for a professional 10 bit wide gamut use. A s we know a lot of professional from different areas hold the U2711 highly regarded and the new series improved on that.
> 
> However your one of those cross hatching effects and you haven't acclimated and it doesn't matter how good the new series is compared to older version of AG coating or performance.
> 
> Good luck what ever you decide.


The U2713H has its own issues, ha. It doesn't handle motion very well at all so i wont be getting that one either. Going to try the VP2770 and hope it doesnt have any other issues besides some backlight bleed like every single high res display.


----------



## Arizonian

Heads up today.....Newegg has the U2713HM for sale through 5/26 for $585 again for those interested.









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824260111

This was what I paid. So worth it IMO. Selling my old 23" Alienware OptX it only ended up being $405 out of pocket to me.


----------



## Arizonian

*1440p Display Bright/Dark Dots Warranties*

What is your extra money paid worth in warranties?

I wanted to do a quick list of warranties for those interested. These monitors are premium panels for their respective companies and hold a 3 yr limited warranty.

*ASUS PB278Q* - *ASUS Source*

_If you have..._

4 bright dots, 0 dark dots - Your monitor qualifies for RMA
2 bright dots, 4 dark dots - Your monitor qualifies for RMA
0 bright dots, 6 dark dots - Your monitor qualifies for RMA

*DELL U2713HM* - *DELL Source*

_If you have..._

1 bright dot, 0 dark dots - Your monitor qualifies for RMA
6 or more dark dots - Your monitor qualifies for RMA

*VIEWSONIC VP2770* - *Viewsonic Source*

_If you have..._

4 improper dots bright or dark - Your monitor qualifies for RMA
3 bright or 3 dark - Your monitor qualifies for RMA

*Samsung S27B970D* - *Samsung Source*

_Couldn't find any specific info even after talking with Samsung live chat. Anyone have the link to the specifics please let me know._

*Requires receipt of original purchase to proceed quickly in the event of a claim*

*Samsung Live Chat*
*Alex*: Hi, thanks for reaching out to Samsung tech support. How can I help you today?
*Visitor*: Can you provide the link to the warranty of the S27B970D monitor? Example how many dark dots or bright dots it's allowed before RMA?
*Alex*: I'm sorry; we don't have the information about the number of white and black dots on the monitor.
*Visitor*: Not the number of them - how many are allowable before I qualify for a RMA
*Visitor*: You do have a warranty page - what link is that?
*Alex*: Click on the link given below to see the warranty page of S27B970D model:
*Alex*:http://www.samsung.com/us/support/service/warranty/S27B970D

Best bright dot warranty would be Dell with 1 bright dot compared to Viewsonic allowing 3 bright dots. Best dark dot warranty would be Viewsonic with 3 dark dots over Dell's allowing 6 dark dots.

Unlike the others Samsung's site and chat support do not have the specifics on the answer and a call to Samsung is required to see if your monitor qualifies. Receipt required if accepted.

Hope this helps saves time again for those looking into these monitors, as I did my homework between them when doing my own purchase and one of the reasons I chose DELL.


----------



## Anoxy

Just got my replacement, and it's an A01 Revision. Eager to see what the backlight bleed is like tonight when it gets darker.


----------



## Mjolnir125

In all honesty, you can get the Dell replaced with 1 dead pixel if you say you want a replacement for backlight bleed; the first panel I got had moderately bad bleed and a dead pixel and the replacement they sent me had no dead pixels and less bleed. The fact that they don't ask for any proof before sending you a new one seems to indicate that they don't really care; if you are dissatisfied they will send you a new one.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Just got my replacement, and it's an A01 Revision. Eager to see what the backlight bleed is like tonight when it gets darker.


Will be anticipating your findings buddy.


----------



## Anoxy

Yeah so the bottom left corner yellow glow is gone, but now I just have a good deal of white glow in the corners.

Thing is, when I torque the bezel, it disappears. I'm so tired of this, I give up. I'm just going to keep this one cause I already packed my A00 up for return shipping.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Yeah so the bottom left corner yellow glow is gone, but now I just have a good deal of white glow in the corners.
> 
> Thing is, when I torque the bezel, it disappears. I'm so tired of this, I give up. I'm just going to keep this one cause I already packed my A00 up for return shipping.


It really is just IPS glow, and every IPS panel you get is going to have something like it. As long as the glow is minimally visible when viewing the panel head on and isn't tinted yellow at that angle, you have about the best you can get.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Just got my replacement, and it's an A01 Revision. Eager to see what the backlight bleed is like tonight when it gets darker.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> It really is just IPS glow, and every IPS panel you get is going to have something like it. As long as the glow is minimally visible when viewing the panel head on and isn't tinted yellow at that angle, you have about the best you can get.


Agreed. I went from A00 yellow bleed that was a bit viewable in the lower left. The A01 was white IPS glow in that corner but not strong enough to bleed any longer in black borders or colors. I couldn't be any happier.










It's common for these IPS/PLS panels to exhibit glow across all vendors. Key with them is what do you see when viewing the monitor if it bleeds strong enough to see in use.

So question is it visible when in use in black borders?

I'm assuming it was free if dead pixels or bright dots since you didn't mention any. I'm impressed how many U2713HM's have been free of those defects this far with club owners.


----------



## Volkswagen

I am considering ordering one of these while newegg has the sale....I know each display has pros and cons- my biggest concern is ordering from newegg (because I dont pay sales tax) vs ordering from DELL Directly is support...If I have issues - I would rather RMA directly to DELL and get one of these new revision monitors rather then neweggs old stock...Anyone order one of these from newegg recently and have to send it back to DELL- with no problems?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen*
> 
> I am considering ordering one of these while newegg has the sale....I know each display has pros and cons- my biggest concern is ordering from newegg (because I dont pay sales tax) vs ordering from DELL Directly is support...If I have issues - I would rather RMA directly to DELL and get one of these new revision monitors rather then neweggs old stock...Anyone order one of these from newegg recently and have to send it back to DELL- with no problems?


I purchased from Newegg.

I did an exchange with DELL directly.

First *POST* with first call into Dell.

Second *POST* with comparison between revision received.

Third *POST* actual follow up by DELL rep.

In short - purchased from Newegg - called DELL - they transferred monitor to me within a few mins - sent a replacement while I kept the other and DELL paid for the return shipping. Free of charge until you get a monitor that's working properly you can be happy with. I can now say this with confidence and the proof is in this club with successful exchanges.


----------



## Anoxy

Yeah, no issues ordering from Newegg and replacing with Dell. I did the same thing. They just transfer the ownership. I bet you'll get an A00 from Newegg though...they're probably still clearing out their stocks, but idk.

Also, I understand that all of these displays have IPS glow, it just irks me that slight pressure on the bezel makes it go away. Couldn't they maybe design the bezel with a bit more clamping force to produce the same effect? idk

Also also, this A01 is wayyy brighter than my A00 at the same settings. And the colors seem more vivid. Not sure why, but I'm not really complaining.

btw, which ICC Profile are you guys using? I've got all the TFT Central profiles saved on my comp.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Yeah, no issues ordering from Newegg and replacing with Dell. I did the same thing. They just transfer the ownership. I bet you'll get an A00 from Newegg though...they're probably still clearing out their stocks, but idk.
> 
> Also, I understand that all of these displays have IPS glow, it just irks me that slight pressure on the bezel makes it go away. Couldn't they maybe design the bezel with a bit more clamping force to produce the same effect? idk
> 
> Also also, this A01 is wayyy brighter than my A00 at the same settings. And the colors seem more vivid. Not sure why, but I'm not really complaining.
> 
> btw, which ICC Profile are you guys using? I've got all the TFT Central profiles saved on my comp.


I agree if you look through all these monitor posts, doesn't matter which monitor, they're all tweaking their panels which will vary the amount of IPS glow that goes through. You think this would be some sort of simple fix that manufacturers can produce. It seems not.

I'm using Color Temp 6500K at 35% brightness and 75% contrast for everything ATM. I don't switch between profiles if I'm gaming or watching movies. As for color settings, IDK maybe better ones.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Yeah, no issues ordering from Newegg and replacing with Dell. I did the same thing. They just transfer the ownership. I bet you'll get an A00 from Newegg though...they're probably still clearing out their stocks, but idk.
> 
> Also, I understand that all of these displays have IPS glow, it just irks me that slight pressure on the bezel makes it go away. Couldn't they maybe design the bezel with a bit more clamping force to produce the same effect? idk
> 
> Also also, this A01 is wayyy brighter than my A00 at the same settings. And the colors seem more vivid. Not sure why, but I'm not really complaining.
> 
> btw, which ICC Profile are you guys using? I've got all the TFT Central profiles saved on my comp.


I have a spyder 4 pro, and I calibrated using DispcalGUI and Argyll CMS open source drivers. In the custom preset (which is a slightly larger gamut than sRGB) my optimal RGB slider values were 97,99,100 for RGB respectively. That got the gamma pretty close with my panel, and the software calibration got it the rest of the way.

The TFTcentral icc profiles didn't really look much like my calibrated settings; most of them ended up having a weird hue. There is a very real variation in panels, so the tftcentral profiles might not even be close.

The sRGB profile without any icc profile should be fairly close; you can check your calibration sheet to see how close it is. However, Dell only tries to get under a deltaE of 5, whereas my monitor has an average DeltaE of .65 when calibrated, with a max of 2.5 or so (only on the white, which is just off of 6500k).

I would upload my profile, but the forum won't let me upload the .icm file type. In any event it won't really be all that useful; according to the calibration sheets from the two monitors I have received they have fairly different DeltaE values (first one had higher values across the board), so any calibration files I post are not going to necessarily fit your panel.

The custom and standard modes should have more saturated colors than the sRGB mode because the actual gamut of the monitor is higher than sRGB. The standard and custom presets have about 84% of Adobe RGB, while the sRGB preset has only 77% of that color space and just under 100% of sRGB color space. In other words, the sRGB mode is really an artificially limited emulation mode, and won't have colors that are as vibrant (although they will be accurate for the sRGB color space).


----------



## Anoxy

English please. Not all of us are spyder pros :3


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> English please. Not all of us are spyder pros :3


Basically, the ICC profiles you get off of TFTcentral are more or less worthless, since every panel has a variation in color. When you calibrate the panel, you try to counteract these color differences by making software changes (to the gamma tables). The TFTcentral icc profiles contain the corrections for the variations of that specific panel, which are not necessarily what your specific panel of the same monitor needs. For some really poorly stock calibrated panels it might get you in the ballpark, but for a high end monitor like the U2713HM which is factory calibrated in the sRGB mode, you are probably just as likely to have colors that are off in any direction.

The bottom line is that you need a dedicated calibration unit for photo work. However, if you just want it to look nice to your eyes, just pick whatever profile looks best.


----------



## Anoxy

Ok that was much clearer, thank you









I guess I'll just stick to the stock profile and preset.


----------



## pygmalion

Guys, anyone had problems with viewing videos?
I bought this monitor a few days ago and noticed that when you watch movies, he make dark objects even more darkest so you barrely see them.
any shadow become a black spot in the movie


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pygmalion*
> 
> Guys, anyone had problems with viewing videos?
> I bought this monitor a few days ago and noticed that when you watch movies, he make dark objects even more darkest so you barrely see them.
> any shadow become a black spot in the movie


Hi pygmalion, first time poster new to OCN I see. Welcome aboard.









Well deep blacks are nice but what you said is too dark. Questions.....

What pre-set are you using? What's your brightness and contrast set at? Have you downloaded the driver?

http://www.dell.com/support/drivers/us/en/19/Product/dell-u2713hm?s=dhs


----------



## SuperKW

Do i really need to install the driver ?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperKW*
> 
> Do i really need to install the driver ?


At the moment I'm going to assume you're using drivers from your previous monitor or generic.

Do you use AMD cards or Nvidia? You can try to adjust color settings in the Nvidia control panel.

Again I'll have to ask what's your brightness, contrast and what is your preset?

Edit - oops your not previous poster. You seeing same thing?

I'd like to invite U2713HM owners recently posting to join the club by filling out the app on OP page *HERE* and submitting a pic with name in screen shot as proof.

Also if your a gamer the *[Official] 1440p and Above Gaming Club* which is a great source of info for 1440p gaming questions and as new games come out, best settings, experiences etc...


----------



## Volkswagen

Ordered mines last night from newegg while they had the 10% off on top of sale price...Was going to get the U3014 but it seems to have too many issues and was about $420 more....I placed the order 2 seconds before the 10% off code expired. If it ships from NJ I should have it Tuesday. Will update once I get it and probably ask for help and reccomendations as far as settings. This will be my fist 1440p display


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen*
> 
> Ordered mines last night from newegg while they had the 10% off on top of sale price...Was going to get the U3014 but it seems to have too many issues and was about $420 more....I placed the order 2 seconds before the 10% off code expired. If it ships from NJ I should have it Tuesday. Will update once I get it and probably ask for help and reccomendations as far as settings. This will be my fist 1440p display


Will do. Help you through any questions and help you dissect your monitor.









Be prepared to be amazed.


----------



## pygmalion

thx for welcome..

Yes I downloaded the driver and Monitor Application .

First of all I tried all Preset modes to see if one of them will make a difference but nothing helps.
After that I tried to make custom settings - no difference.

Now I use Standart mode(Brightness 45%, Contrast 70%) and there is same result.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pygmalion*
> 
> thx for welcome..
> 
> Yes I downloaded the driver and Monitor Application .
> 
> First of all I tried all Preset modes to see if one of them will make a difference but nothing helps.
> After that I tried to make custom settings - no difference.
> 
> Now I use Standart mode(Brightness 45%, Contrast 70%) and there is same result.


Hmmm - I'm hoping Mjolnir125 will log in today. He's our club guru for this monitor. He'd know what's up if anyone.

I'm not leaning toward defected just yet but if we can't figure it out......exchange might be inevitable. Shouldn't be experiencing what you described.


----------



## pygmalion

I hope Mjolnir 125 will return because the store from where I bought this monitor has 10 days return policy ...
My 5 years old laptop displays dark content better than this monitor.








Ofcourse the colors are amazing on u2713hm but this problem it's bad of all


----------



## Mjolnir125

Do you have trouble seeing dark content because it is too dark, or because it is washed out? Does this happen all over the screen or just in certain areas? The game and movie presets have dynamic contrast that artificially dims the screen when viewing dark content, but since you said it happens on all presets I don't think that is the issue. What is the laptop monitor you are comparing it to?


----------



## pygmalion

and the colors are a bit oversaturated and wondering if you can suggest me a good combination of settings.

thanks in advance


----------



## pygmalion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Do you have trouble seeing dark content because it is too dark, or because it is washed out? Does this happen all over the screen or just in certain areas? The game and movie presets have dynamic contrast that artificially dims the screen when viewing dark content, but since you said it happens on all presets I don't think that is the issue. What is the laptop monitor you are comparing it to?


I have trouble seeing dark content because it is too dark. It is not about certain areas or about the monitor in entirely.
If monitor is displaying something what was conceived to be dark colored - he makes it darker (almost black) and you barely can see it.
EX: in dark movie scenes I hardly can distinguish details. Even in bright scenes if a shadow falls on a certain object or on face of a hero, the object becomes too dark and hard to be to discerned

- I have disabled dynamic contrast.
- My laptop have an ordinary, stupid glossy display(TN).


----------



## Kitler

I really wish this monitor would go on sale. I saw it was at $550 a couple months back, but I had no money then.

I would love to pick up a second one for studying. Feels gross when I am away from home and have to use a 1080P monitor.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> I really wish this monitor would go on sale. I saw it was at $550 a couple months back, but I had no money then.
> 
> I would love to pick up a second one for studying. Feels gross when I am away from home and have to use a 1080P monitor.


It's only a matter of time before it goes on sale again. I've noticed since buying mine for $585 in the last five weeks its been at that price three times. Usually the sale lasts a couple days at a time.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pygmalion*
> 
> I have trouble seeing dark content because it is too dark. It is not about certain areas or about the monitor in entirely.
> If monitor is displaying something what was conceived to be dark colored - he makes it darker (almost black) and you barely can see it.
> EX: in dark movie scenes I hardly can distinguish details. Even in bright scenes if a shadow falls on a certain object or on face of a hero, the object becomes too dark and hard to be to discerned
> 
> - I have disabled dynamic contrast.
> - My laptop have an ordinary, stupid glossy display(TN).


It sounds like you are describing "black crush;" which is when gradients of almost black colors all look the same.

Look at the squares on this test page:
http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php#blacktest.png

Tell me which squares you can make out from the background, and how easily you can discern the differences.


----------



## Arizonian

On a side note.
*U2713HM OSD*

Found this Youtube video by PCmonitors that shows the intuitive OSD screen for this monitor and the ease of use. Pooling info on this monitor into the club thread that's useful to potential members interested.






Also it's back on sale....*.Amazon $573.29* as of 6/1/13 tonight.


----------



## pygmalion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> It sounds like you are describing "black crush;" which is when gradients of almost black colors all look the same.
> 
> Look at the squares on this test page:
> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php#blacktest.png
> 
> Tell me which squares you can make out from the background, and how easily you can discern the differences.


On Standart Mode( Brightness 50%, Contrast 75%) :
Squares from 1..5 are they are indistinguishable







May be just the number 5 he is barely distinguishable , I would say 5-7%
In general I can say that the first line is completely black

On Standart Mode( Brightness 100%, Contrast 100%) :

barely distinguishable become number 4.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pygmalion*
> 
> On Standart Mode( Brightness 50%, Contrast 75%) :
> Squares from 1..5 are they are indistinguishable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May be just the number 5 he is barely distinguishable , I would say 5-7%
> 
> On Standart Mode( Brightness 100%, Contrast 100%) :
> 
> barely distinguishable become number 4.


Sounds like black crush as Mjolnir125 was thinking. I looked at that page and at 35% brightness 75% contrast, I could faintly see #1 about 2%.


----------



## pygmalion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Sounds like black crush as Mjolnir125 was thinking. I looked at that page and at 35% brightness 75% contrast, I could faintly see #1 about 2%.


Yes, that seems to be....









with 100% brightness and 100% contrast, I could faintly see just number 4 and it's very badly ..

He also suffering by Backlight Bleed and have 1 dead pixel, but with these problems I reconciled


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pygmalion*
> 
> Yes, that seems to be....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with 100% brightness and 100% contrast, I could faintly see just number 4 and it's very badly ..
> 
> He also suffering by Backlight Bleed and have 1 dead pixel, but with these problems I reconciled


Don't reconcile until its perfect. You paid for the premium panel warranty. Time to call Dell. Get a new replacement sent. You'll hang onto this one while they ship you another. Then you can return yours and they will provide the free shipping return label you print out and send back free of charge.

If you purchased from retailer you should do a store exchange if you rather.

No fixing black crush and any dead pixel is unacceptable and Dell will concur. All of us who've requested got this service and didn't settle till we were happy completely. It is a bit of your time but that's how the 'monitor lottery' is sometimes.


----------



## Booblej

So after some more back and forth with DELL, they have decided to send me a new U2713H, and have transferred my 3 year premium panel warranty. It will be shipped today and arrive tomorrow. I asked why they are sending me a U2713H and not a U2713HM, and the response from the escalations department manager was;

_"I understand these issues with the U2713HM have been going on for a while and we have replaced many monitors for the issues. We are trying to get to the root of the problem and fix it once for all. We have our technical experts from product group involved to investigate this problem. Please give us some time, while we find a permanent solution for this problem.

Regards"
_

The problems hes refering to are;

1. Image Retention
2. Severe backlight bleed in corners
3. Crosshatching

I'm hoping the U2713H is golden.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booblej*
> 
> So after some more back and forth with DELL, they have decided to send me a new U2713H, and have transferred my 3 year premium panel warranty. It will be shipped today and arrive tomorrow. I asked why they are sending me a U2713H and not a U2713HM, and the response from the escalations department manager was;
> 
> _"I understand these issues with the U2713HM have been going on for a while and we have replaced many monitors for the issues. We are trying to get to the root of the problem and fix it once for all. We have our technical experts from product group involved to investigate this problem. Please give us some time, while we find a permanent solution for this problem.
> 
> Regards"
> _
> 
> The problems hes refering to are;
> 
> 1. Image Retention
> 2. Severe backlight bleed in corners
> 3. Crosshatching
> 
> I'm hoping the U2713H is golden.


Let's see if I got this straight. Your first monitor - not sure which 1080p model - you paid $300 and you received a bad monitor. So they attempted to replace it five more times with no luck.

Then they upgraded you to a U2713HM that's worth $700 and both sent to you had issues. Now they upgraded you even further to a $999 monitor the U2713H.

I'm sorry you seem to have really bad luck. A lot of us members got lucky first monitor and some of us had to go from A00 to A01 with one replacement only to get a great monitor. I'm not sure what to say.









Remember all 1440p monitors seem to have back light bleed, none are really 100% perfect. What matters is if your bleed doesn't come through in actual use in movies or gaming and not just by viewing it in a dark room.

As for the ones with crosshatching or image retention those I could fully understand.

I do know that your U2713H is not a gaming monitor as a 10 bit wide gamut display and the U2713HM would be better suited but you just got a $999 monitor for $300 and none of these cost a dime for you to cross-ship other than a lot of your time.

I wish you Good luck with your new venture to a U2713H and take care Boobej - thank you for sharing in the U2713HM club your U2713HM experiences.


----------



## Terreos

Still have my u2713hm. Buuuuuut, I got it a new playmate. Any chance you can update my gpu?









new card.jpg 1879k .jpg file


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> Still have my u2713hm. Buuuuuut, I got it a new playmate. Any chance you can update my gpu?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new card.jpg 1879k .jpg file


Congrats on your GTX 780 SC









It's one heck of a single GPU for the money and performance. You have U2713HM over clocked? I can push 90 Hz refresh rates on these.


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Congrats on your GTX 780 SC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's one heck of a single GPU for the money and performance. You have U2713HM over clocked? I can push 90 Hz refresh rates on these.


Thank you thank you. Since I wanted a Titan so bad when it was announced I had to get one of these. Thinking about a second. But, so far it's running games with flying colors.









I got my monitor to 75 Hz and stopped. I was scared to go any higher. Wasn't sure if it could damage my monitor or not. Also, I can't see any difference between 60 Hz and 75 Hz.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Congrats on your GTX 780 SC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's one heck of a single GPU for the money and performance. You have U2713HM over clocked? I can push 90 Hz refresh rates on these.


Um, how are you getting to 90 hz? I get frame skipping (cursor movement isn't smooth) at pretty much ANYTHING avoce 60 Hz. Given that both of our panels have the same circuitry (which is likely what limits running the panel out of spec), I don't see how you are getting real 90 Hz...


----------



## Arizonian

If I'm frame skipping I'm not noticing then on desktop or gaming. 90 Hz is highest functioning before black screen. I'm really backed off a tad at 80 Hz all the time.

I don't see the cursor skip and looks fluent. Perhaps I'm frame skipping too but gaming I've not noticed it.

It's not GPU pushing FPS gaming dependant is it?

Edit: this weekend if I have the time if there is a way to record to display it I will.

Gaming I really can't see or feel any difference between 60 Hz or 80 Hz. It's so different than with TN at 120 Hz which I can tell without any motion blur.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Whenever I raise my refresh rate with CRU.exe, I notice cursor skipping on the desktop. However, this could be a side effect of my GPU being a 7950 while you have an Nvidia card; they might not do it the same way (or something).


----------



## Arizonian

Well I'm going to set aside time to record this weekend and see if we can figure it out. That is the only real difference as I'm using the Nvidia Control Panel to set a custom refresh rate.

Edit - Just checked out the difference between 60 - 75 - 80 and 90 Hz. It was hard to spot but I do seem to frame skip ever so lightly after anything beyond 60 Hz as well. Honestly, didn't even notice it. After some faster movements back and forth I can make it out. There is no difference though from 75 -90 Hz in the amount of frame skipping.

Gaming I do not see it in movement and not sure what to say there if it's happening. Since it looks like it's happening on desk top cursor I'm going to assume it's also in gaming.

So I'm going to higher refresh rates to 90 Hz when gaming and 60 Hz for desktop and every thing else.

As demanding as a 1080p TN 120 Hz monitor was to keep 120 FPS to actually be effective in gaming - _not just fractions of a millisecond on desktop improvement_ - the demands for 1440p are even harder to maintain.

People with weak GPU's not pushing at least 100 FPS above must also not be seeing the benefits in fluidity just as any other TN panel that can't maintain enough FPS per Hz refresh rate. My GTX 690 is doing well.


----------



## Volkswagen

UPS just dropped it off- wont be able to setup until tonight. Rev AO1 Manuf Date March 2013


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen*
> 
> UPS just dropped it off- wont be able to setup until tonight. Rev AO1 Manuf Date March 2013


Congrats.









May I ask which retailer you got the monitor from? Potential buyers may want to know where the new A01 revisions are now being sold.


----------



## Volkswagen

Newegg.com- ordered this past Saturday- shipped from the NJ Warehouse.

So REV A01 is the one to have or?


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen*
> 
> Newegg.com- ordered this past Saturday- shipped from the NJ Warehouse.
> 
> So REV A01 is the one to have or?


Well it is the newest revision, but it isn't entirely clear what issues were fixed with it.


----------



## Booblej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen*
> 
> Newegg.com- ordered this past Saturday- shipped from the NJ Warehouse.
> 
> So REV A01 is the one to have or?


I have the Rev. A01 manufactured in March 2013, which has had issues since i received it. DELL sent me a replacement A00 manufactured in November, which also had issues. The only noticeble changes from A00 to A01 is the crosshatching is less noticeable on the Rev. A01. The backlight bleed isnt as bad, but still there, and image retention is still an issue (had it really bad lastnight). The next revision should be "the one"...


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen*
> 
> Newegg.com- ordered this past Saturday- shipped from the NJ Warehouse.
> 
> So REV A01 is the one to have or?


Yes. Right now it's the one.

Looking forward to your observations tonight and pics.


----------



## Terreos

Where is the revision number located? I got my u2713hm a little over a month ago directly from Dell. Just some light bleed on the lower center. Though it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> Where is the revision number located? I got my u2713hm a little over a month ago directly from Dell. Just some light bleed on the lower center. Though it doesn't bother me.


On the back panel by S/N #

Remember even A00 versions were shipped without issues with luck just like others in this club like Andy our OP getting one without problem as example.


----------



## Anoxy

Yep, my A00 was better than my A01.


----------



## Arizonian

Question to Datacolor Spyder4 Pro owners.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832994011&Tpk=Spyder4%20Pro&IsVirtualParent=1&RandomID=43527722087910120130604115958

I realize using a color calibration tool is mostly for photographers who want color accurate reprints. I also know that for just gaming and multimedia, color calibration is not required for this monitor.

I've read that sometimes the calibration can possibly make things worse but where it does work can improve vibrancy up to 26% on monitors.

I'm trying to figure out if it's worth it for me to make an investment and purchase it for both my monitors. Love to hear your thoughts.

Anyone with the Spyder4 Pro make an ICC profile they can share? TTF Central's wasn't so spectacular compared to preset 6500K for mine.


----------



## Mjolnir125

The Rev A01 I have had slightly WORSE cross hatching than the A00, but the bleed wasn't as bad so I prefer it. It doesn't seem like they really fixed anything consistently across the board with the A01, so it is still pretty much luck.

I wouldn't really say that the Spyder 4 is necessary if you don't plan on doing photo work. Yes, it makes the colors more accurate, but in games and movies it doesn't make all that much difference since the U2713HM is pretty close to begin with in both the sRGB and standard/custom presets (which both have the same wider gamut than sRGB). I mostly got the Spyder 4 to calibrate some other monitors that I have so they can be used for photo work (a U2211h and a Benq G2400W TN panel). The calibration of the U2713HM changed it a bit, but movies don't look any "better" or "worse," just slightly different. I will say that I was able to get to a very low .65 average DeltaE value with a relatively fast, low quality calibration, which seems to indicate that this panel is pretty accurate. The panel doesn't get any more or less vibrant and calibration doesn't seem to measurably lower or raise the gamut.

I have calibrated profiles for both the sRGB and custom presets (with the Spyder 4 Pro), but the forum won't let me upload them because they aren't one of the file types it accepts...


----------



## Kitler

Well I caved and bought another U2713hm... I am calling a gift to myself for finishing spring quarter...

I mean, my single U2713hm just looks so lonely by itsself... I had to buy it a friend right?!

This is why I am poor.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> Well I caved and bought another U2713hm... I am calling a gift to myself for finishing spring quarter...
> 
> I mean, my single U2713hm just looks so lonely by itsself... I had to buy it a friend right?!
> 
> This is why I am poor.


Congrats Kilter









Defintely post a pic with name on it per *OP page* and submit to join us.


----------



## twerk

Hi guys









Sorry I've been kind of inactive on this thread for a while. I have real life commitments which means I don't get as much time on OCN as I used to.

I'll still be keeping up with membership applications and updating entries. From now on if you'd like to be updated send in another application with your name followed by 'Update'.
For example:
Quote:


> 'AndyM95 - Update'


Followed by the number of monitors you have and your GPU.

Terreos, you've been updated. I'm jelly of that shiny new 780! If you could upload your new picture to OCN directly I'll update that as well.

I'd like to give a huge thanks to Arizonian for helping out in this thread


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I've been kind of inactive on this thread for a while. I have real life commitments which means I don't get as much time on OCN as I used to.
> 
> I'll still be keeping up with membership applications and updating entries. From now on if you'd like to be updated send in another application with your name followed by 'Update'.
> For example:
> Followed by the number of monitors you have and your GPU.
> 
> Terreos, you've been updated. I'm jelly of that shiny new 780! If you could upload your new picture to OCN directly I'll update that as well.
> 
> I'd like to give a huge thanks to Arizonian for helping out in this thread


Actually thank you AndyM95 for starting the club. This has been a great place for us owners to really dig into this monitor and dissect it good or bad for other OCN members and a ton of outside guests that it attracts I've noticed from the web.

You haven't missed anyone and we all totally understand - life first - OCN second.

Since we're all patting each other on the back..... I'd also like to thank *Mjolnir125* for all his helping out club members with questions. I consider him our club guru.









What we've learned what's unique to this monitor is possible crosshatching or image retention. Image retention really is not that common I'm seeing and IF the monitor displays crosshatching which has been a small percent taking into consideration has been easily exchangeable in either case until you receive one without.

We've learned the common issues with all monitors back light bleed is no better or worse than any other monitor and luck of the draw.

We've also seen a pattern, the one common issue with all monitors being dead pixels is not really problem for the U2713HM as it's rarely mentioned and seems to excel in quality control in this area. It's not scientific but has been rare.

Good club great monitor.


----------



## ProMod83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booblej*
> 
> So after some more back and forth with DELL, they have decided to send me a new U2713H, and have transferred my 3 year premium panel warranty. It will be shipped today and arrive tomorrow. I asked why they are sending me a U2713H and not a U2713HM, and the response from the escalations department manager was;
> 
> _"I understand these issues with the U2713HM have been going on for a while and we have replaced many monitors for the issues. We are trying to get to the root of the problem and fix it once for all. We have our technical experts from product group involved to investigate this problem. Please give us some time, while we find a permanent solution for this problem.
> 
> Regards"
> _
> 
> The problems hes refering to are;
> 
> 1. Image Retention
> 2. Severe backlight bleed in corners
> 3. Crosshatching
> 
> I'm hoping the U2713H is golden.


How did your U2713H turn out?

I actually just received a brand new U2713H as a replacement for my U2713HM as well.

I originally purchased the HM from Newegg on 5/6, and called Dell to get a replacement for mine due to backlight bleed, uneven backlighting, crosshatching and buzzing about two weeks later. They sent a refurbished A00 U2713HM that was worse than my original unit, so I sent it right back. Dell's customer service has been pretty stellar, however, and the rep assigned to my case calls me pretty much every day to keep me updated on what's going on with my situation.

I got a call yesterday that they would be sending out a "brand new A01 replacement", and it arrived today. Much to my surprise, it's a U2713H Rev A02, manufactured in Feb. My rep didn't mention anything about this, and I'm curious to see what he says when I ask him about it tomorrow. I'm sort of wondering if I should even mention it!









I'm a graphic designer, not a gamer, so this is a huge step up for me. I even already own the X-Rite i1Display Pro that is the only colorimeter compatible with the hardware calibration feature of the U2713H, so that's another plus

I'll report back once I get it set up and let you guys know how it compares to the HM. I'm pretty stoked about it to be honest.


----------



## Booblej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProMod83*
> 
> How did your U2713H turn out?
> 
> I actually just received a brand new U2713H as a replacement for my U2713HM as well.
> 
> I originally purchased the HM from Newegg on 5/6, and called Dell to get a replacement for mine due to backlight bleed, uneven backlighting, crosshatching and buzzing about two weeks later. They sent a refurbished A00 U2713HM that was worse than my original unit, so I sent it right back. Dell's customer service has been pretty stellar, however, and the rep assigned to my case calls me pretty much every day to keep me updated on what's going on with my situation.
> 
> I got a call yesterday that they would be sending out a "brand new A01 replacement", and it arrived today. Much to my surprise, it's a U2713H Rev A02, manufactured in Feb. My rep didn't mention anything about this, and I'm curious to see what he says when I ask him about it tomorrow. I'm sort of wondering if I should even mention it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a graphic designer, not a gamer, so this is a huge step up for me. I even already own the X-Rite i1Display Pro that is the only colorimeter compatible with the hardware calibration feature of the U2713H, so that's another plus
> 
> I'll report back once I get it set up and let you guys know how it compares to the HM. I'm pretty stoked about it to be honest.


I received the U2713H today (Rev. A02).

First impressions.... hate it.....put it right back in the box to be shipped back.

- Inaccurate color/ Oversaturated (Adobe RGB), Washed out color (SRGB)
-Green tint
- Horrible overshoot (worst iv'e ever seen), which makes it unusable for me. Just scrolling a web page or moving a window looks like crap.

I like the U2713HM MUCH better. I just wish they would address its issues already!

This monitor might be good for a graphic designer, but other than that....Dont bother.

....done with DELL

Might just sell the U2713H and get an LED ACD.


----------



## PsYcHZ

Well... On my third one now







First was buzzing and had a dead pixel, second was perfect in every way but the cross hatching was really bad. Really annoying. Third one is a refurbished, according to the sticker at the back (which has clearly been taken off at some point) made in aug 2012, BUT its a rev A01. I reckon they just threw in a brand new panel, and kept the shell. Seems very good, the colors are even different. Before sRGB mode was a bit blue, didn't seem right, on this new one its much more usable. So looks like an improvement there. And cross hatching is ALMOST non existent. Not completely gone, but very difficult to spot. Although it does have a strange RGB grain to it now, which it didn't before. And a bit of bleed. Here's a pic:
http://s137.photobucket.com/user/PsYcHZ/media/IMG_20130605_203200_030_zpsf797b332.jpg.html

So, who here finds that acceptable bleed? And who here would return it?

(must say, us nerds can get very anal about monitors. why is that?)


----------



## ProMod83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booblej*
> 
> I received the U2713H today (Rev. A02).
> 
> First impressions.... hate it.....put it right back in the box to be shipped back.
> 
> - Inaccurate color/ Oversaturated (Adobe RGB), Washed out color (SRGB)
> -Green tint
> - Horrible overshoot (worst iv'e ever seen), which makes it unusable for me. Just scrolling a web page or moving a window looks like crap.
> 
> I like the U2713HM MUCH better. I just wish they would address its issues already!
> 
> This monitor might be good for a graphic designer, but other than that....Dont bother.
> 
> ....done with DELL
> 
> Might just sell the U2713H and get an LED ACD.


Wonderful! Now I'm not so stoked.

I just found out the hardware calibration software provided by Dell is Windows-only.

Are you running it connected a Mac? If you are, you may want to ensure that it's seeing the monitor properly and outputting RGB. There is a hack you have to apply to force RGB mode if connected to a MacBook Pro with retina display.


----------



## Booblej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProMod83*
> 
> Wonderful! Now I'm not so stoked.
> 
> I just found out the hardware calibration software provided by Dell is Windows-only.
> 
> Are you running it connected a Mac? If you are, you may want to ensure that it's seeing the monitor properly and outputting RGB. There is a hack you have to apply to force RGB mode if connected to a MacBook Pro with retina display.


I connected it to a Windows 7 PC here at work (Mini DP to DP). I have Mac's and PC's at home, and am aware of the RGB hack for Mac.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHZ*
> 
> Well... On my third one now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First was buzzing and had a dead pixel, second was perfect in every way but the cross hatching was really bad. Really annoying. Third one is a refurbished, according to the sticker at the back (which has clearly been taken off at some point) made in aug 2012, BUT its a rev A01. I reckon they just threw in a brand new panel, and kept the shell. Seems very good, the colors are even different. Before sRGB mode was a bit blue, didn't seem right, on this new one its much more usable. So looks like an improvement there. And cross hatching is ALMOST non existent. Not completely gone, but very difficult to spot. Although it does have a strange RGB grain to it now, which it didn't before. And a bit of bleed. Here's a pic:
> http://s137.photobucket.com/user/PsYcHZ/media/IMG_20130605_203200_030_zpsf797b332.jpg.html
> 
> So, who here finds that acceptable bleed? And who here would return it?
> 
> (must say, us nerds can get very anal about monitors. why is that?)


Looks very acceptable as all IPS monitors have some sort if IPS glow. The main concern you should have is if when in actual use you do not see any of the light bleeding through black borders, gaming, movies, pictures or desktop. If not - it's a keeper. Conrats. Don't forget to fill out the OP page. Nice.


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I've been kind of inactive on this thread for a while. I have real life commitments which means I don't get as much time on OCN as I used to.
> 
> I'll still be keeping up with membership applications and updating entries. From now on if you'd like to be updated send in another application with your name followed by 'Update'.
> For example:
> Followed by the number of monitors you have and your GPU.
> 
> Terreos, you've been updated. I'm jelly of that shiny new 780! If you could upload your new picture to OCN directly I'll update that as well.
> 
> I'd like to give a huge thanks to Arizonian for helping out in this thread


Sure Andy. Sorry about that. I'm thinking about doing some benchmarks. Mainly because I was a 670 ftw user and would like to show that I believe it's a worthwhile upgrade for out monitor setups. Been seeing alot of people say to get another 670 or 680 for sli. But, I would argue this baby is worth the extra coin.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Booblej are you sending it back to Dell or just straight selling it? If you do the latter you can get enough cash for most of the name brand 1440p panels out there...


----------



## cha0s

hi guys, I bought this monitor, too








A00, it's a good one except the following points:
3dead pixel side by side (horizontal line) -.-
it's nearly directly under the programm titlebar
i could arrange with that, but the buzzing sound drives me a bit crazy (I have "above-average" ears)
yesterday i used the monitor some hours and got "paranoid", just of thinking of the sound i could hear it and change the tone pitch
at some point it was so extrem I checked while swapping tabs of firefox, I heared behind the monitor and 1tab really made it buzz^^

soo my question is to all that had both revisions A00 and A01, is aA01 atleast sligtly better related to the buzz sound?
if so, i will try to get an A01
I orderd it from amazon. Can I regardless to that, call dell directly for an exchange monitor (A01 for A00)?
and if I exchanged, the money-back option (1-2 exchange monitors that are worse than my A00) is gone then?

sry my english is not the best, but I tried my best


----------



## Booblej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Booblej are you sending it back to Dell or just straight selling it? If you do the latter you can get enough cash for most of the name brand 1440p panels out there...


Yeah, I think i will sell it.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cha0s*
> 
> hi guys, I bought this monitor, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A00, it's a good one except the following points:
> 3dead pixel side by side (horizontal line) -.-
> it's nearly directly under the programm titlebar
> i could arrange with that, but the buzzing sound drives me a bit crazy (I have "above-average" ears)
> yesterday i used the monitor some hours and got "paranoid", just of thinking of the sound i could hear it and change the tone pitch
> at some point it was so extrem I checked while swapping tabs of firefox, I heared behind the monitor and 1tab really made it buzz^^
> 
> soo my question is to all that had both revisions A00 and A01, is aA01 atleast sligtly better related to the buzz sound?
> if so, i will try to get an A01
> I orderd it from amazon. Can I regardless to that, call dell directly for an exchange monitor (A01 for A00)?
> and if I exchanged, the money-back option (1-2 exchange monitors that are worse than my A00) is gone then?
> 
> sry my english is not the best, but I tried my best


First, I see its your first post to OCN....Welcome.









Yes Dell will honor that Amazon purchase for exchange. A01 addressed the buzzing sound in its revision.

Your next question once its exchanged will Amazon take it back? Not sure.

The outside of the box has the serial number and sometimes bar code or markings specific to the retailer. If it does they may know it wasn't from them and may decline the return.

I had to make sure I switched boxes before sending back the old monitor to Dell with a matching S/N # of the old box and the calibration sheet included for the specific monitor. Sorry I don't have the definitive answer as no one yet has done it. Dell will transfer ownership first, which pretty much tells the retailer you've done an exchange directly with Dell, with retailer approval.

As for dead pixels - Don't settle for that anyway. Premium panel warranty you purchased and you deserve one free of any. I can't wait for all these A00 panels to be gone honestly. There are good ones but enough bad ones that Dell made the needed fixes with its revision.

Since your within 30 days of a new panel Dell should send another new one. Those that have had the panel for sometime or on a weird upgraded panel deal recieved refurbished A00 ones with the new A01 fixes I believe.

Honestly it's quite frustrating that anyone can't seem to figure out how to make a panel from any vendor free of defects. Luckily Dell does stand behind thier warranties and like myself and others in the club we recieved one that were free of issues aside from the IPS glow which is common. At least ones dosen't bleed through gaming or movies in actual use.

Once I got mine in perfect working order I couldn't be happier with the U2713HM. Thier track record with perfection isn't great but thier customer support with exchanges until you get a good one has proven exemplary.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Like arizonian said, if you get Dell to swap out the panel you probably lose your ability to get a refund. However, the replacement through Dell is most likely easier than through amazon, since Dell pays for shipping both ways and cross ships the replacement. Chances are you will eventually get a panel that is good enough if you aren't a perfectionist.

My first panel had a dead pixel and yellow backlight bleed, but the crosshatching wasn't too bad. The replacement I got has much less bleed (barely even noticeable unless I look for it specifically) and no dead pixels, but has more noticeable cross hatching. You will likely be trading out some of your flaws for different ones; I don't know of anyone who has gotten a "perfect" pane, at least not here.

Neither of the panels I got had image retention or buzzing; those seem like actual issues that you should not have to deal with and seem less common than general things like backlight bleed.


----------



## Arizonian

When I saw the new Ducky 3 Shine *aluminum body* and *black keys* , all I could think of how aesthetically pleasing it would be matched next to my Dell *U2713HM* monitor on my desk top.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1398765/tpu-ducky-shine-3-unveiled










Spoiler: Dell monitor







If I got excited - I'm thinking other club members would too. It's like they were made to be paired.


----------



## Terreos

Im in need of a new keyboard. Never used a Ducky though. So I have no idea how they are.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> Im in need of a new keyboard. Never used a Ducky though. So I have no idea how they are.


One of the top rated mechanical keyboards out. The best is subjection to opinion. But don't take my word for it....

Ask here. http://www.overclock.net/t/538389/mechanical-keyboard-club-now-with-fancy-title/13290#post_20143872

Up there with W.A.S.D. / Filco etc....

Edit: Starting a spare change jar today. Should have enough by the time they release to buy directly from MechanicalKeyboards.com


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> One of the top rated mechanical keyboards out. The best is subjection to opinion. But don't take my word for it....
> 
> Ask here. http://www.overclock.net/t/538389/mechanical-keyboard-club-now-with-fancy-title/13290#post_20143872
> 
> Up there with W.A.S.D. / Filco etc....
> 
> Edit: Stating a spare change jar today. Should have enough by the time they release to buy directly from MechanicalKeyboards.com


That excites and upsets me all at the same time. Was thinking about the corsair k75. This just makes the choice harder.


----------



## Mjolnir125

I wish logitech would release a 710 keyboard with a screen; I want to get a mechanical keyboard, but I just can't stand being without the screen on my G15.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> I wish logitech would release a 710 keyboard with a screen; I want to get a mechanical keyboard, but I just can't stand being without the screen on my G15.


I got the G710+ its actually a very very nice keyboard. Brown switches with O rings that dampen sound even further. If your in a room with others, this mechanical is the only one that is quitest other than putting O rings on yourself on another keyboard.

One thing I got used to is the volume bar which is soooooooo convenient that to switch to a Ducky 3 which I'm most likely doing....is going to be some getting used to as well. Compared to losing the screen your used to.

I did the mod to the orange ring on the macro keys to mine. It's now all black.













Spoiler: Dell Wallpaper for those interested 2560x1440


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I got the G710+ its actually a very very nice keyboard. Brown switches with O rings that dampen sound even further. If your in a room with others, this mechanical is the only one that is quitest other than putting O rings on yourself on another keyboard.
> 
> One thing I got used to is the volume bar which is soooooooo convenient that to switch to a Ducky 3 which I'm most likely doing....is going to be some getting used to as well. Compared to losing the screen your used to.
> 
> I did the mod to the orange ring on the macro keys to mine. It's now all black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Dell Wallpaper for those interested 2560x1440


I don't really mind too much about noise, I just want a screen on my keyboard to use for temperature monitoring, TS3, and some other stuff. I hate overlays.

oh god, bose speakers...


----------



## insoc

So good to see there is a forum full of U2713HM experts! I have a U2913WM which is wonderful for movies and seems to me to be a BIG improvement over the U2711. I don't know if it has to do with the light anti-glare coating of the 2913 vs the 2711 or other things but the U2912 colors look quite more vibrant and richer. The U2711 colors look like washed out and pale in comparison.
However I miss the extra space of the U2711 for some games and would like to get the U2713HM based on the many good reviews I've read. As Im impressed over the great colors of the U2913, does the U2713HM have similar/same color reproduction? When comparing the U2713HM over the U2711 will I also notice that BIG favorable change in colors reproduction that I found in the U2913 when comparing with the U2711.
Which monitor would be closer to the the U2711, the U2713HM or the U2713H?
Thank you!!


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insoc*
> 
> So good to see there is a forum full of U2713HM experts! I have a U2913WM which is wonderful for movies and seems to me to be a BIG improvement over the U2711. I don't know if it has to do with the light anti-glare coating of the 2913 vs the 2711 or other things but the U2912 colors look quite more vibrant and richer. The U2711 colors look like washed out and pale in comparison.
> However I miss the extra space of the U2711 for some games and would like to get the U2713HM based on the many good reviews I've read. As Im impressed over the great colors of the U2913, does the U2713HM have similar/same color reproduction? When comparing the U2713HM over the U2711 will I also notice that BIG favorable change in colors reproduction that I found in the U2913 when comparing with the U2711.
> Which monitor would be closer to the the U2711, the U2713HM or the U2713H?
> Thank you!!


The reason the colours on the U2711 didn't look great is because you have to have a 10-bit colour capable graphics card (Quadro or FirePro) and be using a program which supports it (Photoshop CS etc). It's a monitor designed for professional use, not for multimedia. The U2711 also has pretty heavy AG coating which affects image quality and makes it unusable for some people.

The U2713HM has pretty much the best colours you're going to get from an 8-bit panel, it will be slightly better than your U2913WM but I doubt it'll be noticeable. It doesn't have the heavy AG coating that you get on the U2711 either.

The U2713H is also a 10-bit monitor (8-bit + FRC) and isn't designed for multimedia. If you want a 1440p monitor for your usage then the U2713HM is definitely the one you want to be looking at


----------



## insoc

Thank you very much for your precise and informative answer. Think I'm going over the 2713HM. Based on your system configuration I can see you are a gamer. Are you happy with the lag/input response of the 2713HM?
The U3014 would have the same "problems" of the U2711 for being a 10-bit panel, right?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insoc*
> 
> Thank you very much for your precise and informative answer. Think I'm going over the 2713HM. Based on your system configuration I can see you are a gamer. Are you happy with the lag/input response of the 2713HM?
> The U3014 would have the same "problems" of the U2711 for being a 10-bit panel, right?


The input lag/response time is absolutely fine for gaming. Unless you're a competitive FPS gamer who is used to playing on 120Hz/144Hz displays then you definitely won't notice it.

Correct, the U3014 is a 10-bit professional display too, having high input lag/response time and needing a 10-bit compatible GPU and software. If you're buying a Dell Ultrasharp monitor then get one with the M at the end of the name, they are the multimedia ones.


----------



## Mjolnir125

The colors are probably the best part of the U2713HM. They are as good as any normal gamut display I have used, and not "worse" than the u2711. The input lag is not noticeable at all to me, even in FPS games.

The u2713H has some issues apparently and costs a bit more, and I doubt the features it has are any you would need.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insoc*
> 
> -Snip- Think I'm going over the 2713HM. Based on your system configuration I can see you are a gamer. Are you happy with the lag/input response of the 2713HM?


I mainly FPS and coming from 120 Hz TN panel. There is a difference but like Andy said only if your competitive hardcore will not like the motion blur. Your not going to lose your edge though in other words. I've got some videos showing exapmles of BF3 and Crysis 3 on the U2713HM in this thread somewhere. If I wasn't on my iPhone I'd have linked them.


----------



## insoc

Thank you all! I already placed the order based on your insight and great reviews all over the web. I didn't know there was so much love for this monitor (U2713HM) by the reviewers. They all say basically is the best IPS monitor for multimedia (games, videos) and that is near perfection with incredibly vibrant and rich colors. If the colors in this one are better or on par with my U2913WM I'm looking at a monitor that I'm going to love for many years!!


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insoc*
> 
> Thank you all! I already placed the order based on your insight and great reviews all over the web. I didn't know there was so much love for this monitor (U2713HM) by the reviewers. They all say basically is the best IPS monitor for multimedia (games, videos) and that is near perfection with incredibly vibrant and rich colors. If the colors in this one are better or on par with my U2913WM I'm looking at a monitor that I'm going to love for many years!!


It is by no means perfect; anyone who says that is lying. If you go looking for perfection in a monitor, you are going to be disappointed. Pretty much all of the monitors this size have backlight bleed/ips glow (and the U2713HM is no exception). However, if you are lucky you will get one that doesn't have noticeable glow and won't bother you, but if you expect it to be PERFECT you will be disappointed.


----------



## Arizonian

^^^^This^^^^

One thing we can tell you confidently is Dell premium panel warranty is stellar. That speaks volumes in comparison to others and gives confidence of coverage for 3 years.

They might not be the brightest reps but DELL stands behind thier premium warranty at no cost to you. Proof in this thread with members stories as they happened. Myself included.

Post back with pic and submission....looking foward to it.









*U2713HM Samples*.


----------



## Volkswagen

I have had my monitor for a week today I believe and I am very happy with it.

-No Dead or Stuck Pixels
-I do have a small- acceptable to me IPS "yellow" glow on the lower left hand corner
-No buzzing
-Back bleed is not a problem

Only thing I wanted to ask is how can I check for the cross hatching issue that some mentioned?

Pictures coming soon.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen*
> 
> I have had my monitor for a week today I believe and I am very happy with it.
> 
> -No Dead or Stuck Pixels
> -I do have a small- acceptable to me IPS "yellow" glow on the lower left hand corner
> -No buzzing
> -Back bleed is not a problem
> 
> Only thing I wanted to ask is how can I check for the cross hatching issue that some mentioned?
> 
> Pictures coming soon.


You'd have noticed it looking at the white screen for dead pixels. If your trying to find crosshatching you don't have it. Congrats.


----------



## insoc

+1 Enjoy your monitor and stop trying to "see" things. If you don't see any anomality then enjoy your monitor!

Of all my IPS monitors from DELL: U2410, U2711 and U2913WM the only monitor that, alas, had 5 dead pixels were the U2711. I didn't return it because of non refundable taxes to my country and the cost of shipping it back to the US and then paying again the taxes so I learnt to live with it. I wonder if the reason why only the U2711 had dead pixels was because it was the only monitor not bought directly from amazon.com (as a vendor) but for another different vendor at amazon (third party vendors)


----------



## Kitler

NEED MOAR SCREEN SPACE!!111



This is why I am poor. Now I need to update video card.

Edit: Do we get extra points if we are the first person to own three?


----------



## Anoxy

first person? lol dream on


----------



## Kitler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> first person? lol dream on


First person in the club that is, unless I am missing something on the members list.

Also, adventure time is the greatest show ever made.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> NEED MOAR SCREEN SPACE!!111
> 
> This is why I am poor. Now I need to update video card.
> 
> Edit: Do we get extra points if we are the first person to own three?


Added!

Of course you extra points for 3, you even get cookies. I think a single 7950 may struggle to run games on all 3 though. I was tempted to get a second but I'm short of money so got the 23 inch 1080p version


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> -Snip-
> 
> oh god, bose speakers...


On a side note: I know you didn't jinx me







.....but yesterday the kids old Cambridge 2.1 six year old speakers took a dump on them. Sooooo the norm is they get my Bose Companion 3 and this morning I ordered new Corsair SP2500 ($210) computer speakers for myself.

I wanted to take the plunge into audiophile grade but after some serious thought, I'm keeping budget down while I wait for AMD to release next series GPU and see if it's worth upgrading. Don't want to be cash strapped IF it is worthy.

The Bose Companion are actually nice speakers however they ARE over priced by $150. At the time I didn't know better and the only thing that I can complain about them. The sound produced were more than adequate for computer speakers and incredible from such a small size. I'll now have a chance to compare them both and see if there really is a difference other than price.

Anyway.....incoming SP2500. _The touch of blue in the speakers will aesthetically be nice to match my tower LED's_.









*@Kilter* - no extra brownie points.....but you will get a little envy from me. Nice dual monitor set up.


----------



## twerk

The SP2500's are awesome. They are the only good audio product that Corsair make. They look really nice and the bass on them is just crazy. I listened to them and also the Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 speakers before I made my decision and they actually sounded better in my opinion.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> The SP2500's are awesome. They are the only good audio product that Corsair make. They look really nice and the bass on them is just crazy. I listened to them and also the Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 speakers before I made my decision and they actually sounded better in my opinion.


Cool thanks for letting me know, I'm looking forward to them. I trust your judgement because you do have great taste in monitors after all.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> The SP2500's are awesome. They are the only good audio product that Corsair make. They look really nice and the bass on them is just crazy. I listened to them and also the Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 speakers before I made my decision and they actually sounded better in my opinion.


I have 2 pairs of Promedia 2.1 speakers. They sound good, but they definitely lack detail that I can hear in my HD280 headphones and full size Mcintosh stereo system with separate amp, preamp, and speakers.


----------



## silverfox1

If i purchase this Dell U2713HM from either Newegg or Amazon whom both at present has it for $585 and it has any apparent flaws upon inspection, will i have to get a replacement within the first 30 days with these vendors or can i go directly through Dell support ? I dont want to have to pay for any return shipping like some folks claim Newegg requires unless they are mistaken.

Regards,


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silverfox1*
> 
> If i purchase this Dell U2713HM from either Newegg or Amazon whom both at present has it for $585 and it has any apparent flaws upon inspection, will i have to get a replacement within the first 30 days with these vendors or can i go directly through Dell support ? I dont want to have to pay for any return shipping like some folks claim Newegg requires unless they are mistaken.
> 
> Regards,


I've had experience with my first 120 Hz Asus VG278H I received from Newegg with crazy oval shaped back light bleed. Called them and told them it was defective display. Newegg offered me a free shipping return label to print out. You have to ship it back first, upon recovering it they they ship another.

They do not provide for you to keep your monitor while they ship you a new one. However if the second one is not good and you feel like you want to back out of your purchase Newegg will refund your money. The clock starts ticking on the 30 day warranty with them from the purchase date.

If you decide to call Dell directly they will transfer ownership and commence cross shipping a new monitor while you keep the current monitor. And then send you a free return shipping label once you have received your replacement. Anything within 30 days of purchase and DELL ships in new monitor. Once you're in the hands of Dell and they have transferred ownership, the retailer no longer will honor the refund for the replacement monitor Dell sent you.

But as you can see looking back through these posts Dell will take care of you until you receive one that you are happy with.









On a side note - I'm noticing a pattern about every 3 to 4 weeks Dell has a sale for this monitor at $585.


----------



## silverfox1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> On a side note - I'm noticing a pattern about every 3 to 4 weeks Dell has a sale for this monitor at $585.


Thanks for your reply. In my case it would be cost wise better to order from Newegg to prevent being charged sales tax from either Dell or Amazon here in Texas. I did contact Newegg and they will pay for the return & replacement shipping charges within the 1st 30 days so if i decide on this monitor i will go through them.

I dont do any gaming but do alot of photography work & editing. I built the below rig last year and only have a single Nvidia 560 ti but it should be sufficient for my needs.

Out of curiosity i did go to Microcenter this past Monday and purchased the Auria 27" 2560 x 1440 since they dont display them in store for viewing. Before i left the store the technical staff allowed me to sit the Auria up in their office and test it out. I found no BLB or dead pixels but visually i could see why they dont store display this unit for consumers. My present Asus VW246H TN 1080 panel has much better IQ then the Auria. I boxed it up in the store and returned it for a full refund at the service desk. I wasted about 2 hours of my time but found out the Auria could not meet my expectations.

Hopefully this Dell U2713HM will at least equal the IQ of the Asus VW246H that i only paid $220 for several years back. I know i will have much more real estate to view.

Regards,









Case: CM Storm Enforcer Midtower/ USB3.0
CPU : i7-2600K
Mobo: Intel DZ68BC Extreme
Ram : Corsair Vengeance pc1600/ 16gb
Video: EVGA Nvidia GTX 560ti
HDD: SSD 120GB Intel 520 series & 1.5 TB WD Caviar Black
Pwr.Supply: Rosewill Capstone 650watt Gold Rated 80+
CPU Cooler: CM Hyper 212 EVO

Fans: 200mm front intake, 200mm top exhaust, 120mm rear exhaust
NZXT Sentry Mesh 5.25 Bay Fan controller

ASUS DRW-24B1ST 24X DVD Burner

LG WH12LS30K 12X Bluray Burner/Player

AFT USB 3.0 Multi-Card reader 5.25 Bay

OS: Windows 7 64 bit


----------



## ProMod83

Just thought I'd give you guys a little update. After setting up and using the U2713H that Dell sent as a replacement, I found it to be a total disaster. Honestly, the most non-uniform display I've ever used. It also had green trailing on text and the same buzzing as the U2713HM.

My rep at Dell has been stellar, and he admitted that he had a U2713H sent to me in hopes that it would solve the problems, since in his words, "There are known issues with the HM, such as backlight bleeding in the lower left corner, crosshatching in the AG coating, and buzzing sound with a large amount of text on screen." He also said Dell has been working on a Rev A02, and it should be making its way into the supply channels toward the end of this month. Apparently this revision is meant to address the issues stated above.

My rep sent out another HM for me to swap for my H, and it's much better overall. It's a Rev A01. I'd say the backlight bleed is worse than my original HM, but the crosshatching is less noticeable and the display is much more uniformly lit. The buzzing is also not present.

My current plan is to keep this HM for now, and once the new revisions are available and we see some reviews for them online, maybe I'll try to get one of those. My rep even suggested this plan of action.

Overall, I'm surprisingly satisfied with Dell's customer service, but their product QA seems to be lacking a bit.


----------



## silverfox1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProMod83*
> 
> Overall, I'm surprisingly satisfied with Dell's customer service, but their product QA seems to be lacking a bit.


Your above statement is the reason i decided on the U2713HM since at least they have quality service. I wrote Dell an e-mail just yesterday asking about the A02 revision units and have not had a reply back.

I also printed out the $584.99 ads from Newegg & Amazon and had BestBuy match the price. Of course i did pay sales tax but if i get a dud display i can just box it up and drive 15 minutes back to the store for a full refund or replacement. BestBuy now has only a 15 day return policy versus the 30 they were using. They told me they reduced this since they started price matching the online reputable vendors. I sort of doubt thats the real reason but whatever.

I should receive the Dell probably middle of next week and providing their is none of the common problems mentioned too severe and i decide to keep it, i might also upgrade my single Nvidia 560ti card to the EVGA GTX 770 below providing my 650 watt P.S. is sufficient in my rig. The 770 does require both an 8 pin & 6 pin connector and the 650watt P.S. does have two 6 + 2 pin connectors.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130919

Regards,


----------



## ProMod83

I just calibrated the new display to D65 at 120 cd/m2, and it's showing a contrast ratio of 720:1. I could have sworn my other panels were higher, at least in the 800 range. Cause for concern?


----------



## birthdaymonkey

After returning an Asus PB278Q for dead pixels and backlight bleed, I just picked up a U2713HM for $539. If any Canadians are reading this, today is the day to buy direct from Dell through their "Days of Deals" promo... best price I've seen.

Hopefully I'll get lucky and receive a nice screen on my first attempt; if not, at least I know Dell will stand by their products and revision A02 is coming.


----------



## silverfox1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProMod83*
> 
> I just calibrated the new display to D65 at 120 cd/m2, and it's showing a contrast ratio of 720:1. I could have sworn my other panels were higher, at least in the 800 range. Cause for concern?


Im assuming you have the DCR turned OFF ? Also what brightness level are you set at when testing ?

Click on the " Contrast Stability and Brightness " section in the below link:

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_u2713hm.htm

No expert calibrator here but just wondering.

Regards,


----------



## ProMod83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silverfox1*
> 
> Im assuming you have the DCR turned OFF ? Also what brightness level are you set at when testing ?
> 
> Click on the " Contrast Stability and Brightness " section in the below link:
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_u2713hm.htm
> 
> No expert calibrator here but just wondering.
> 
> Regards,


Yes, DCR off. I'm calibrating in the Custom Color mode, manually adjusting RGB to desired white point. Brightness is at 30, contrast at the default 75. This combination yields the desired 120 cd/m2 luminance.

I read TFT's review, that's why I'm wondering why my ratio is much lower. Could be a variance in testing equipment. I'm using the X-Rite i1 Display Pro, which is a highly regarded colorimeter. I'm going to play around with it when it's pitch dark in my office tonight and see if there is any change.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProMod83*
> 
> I just calibrated the new display to D65 at 120 cd/m2, and it's showing a contrast ratio of 720:1. I could have sworn my other panels were higher, at least in the 800 range. Cause for concern?


My Spyder 4 showed my contrast ratio to be around 600 for most brightness levels, although I am not sure why. The contrast sure seems higher than that, and at no time has this seemed like a display with low contrast. I wonder if it has to do with the off angle IPS glow somehow resulting in higher black levels, even though the glow cannot be seen when viewing the panel head on.

Also, was the Dell rep you have been talking to someone higher up, or just a normal guy you would get if you did the online chat or called them? I may want to exchange my panel again if they manage to definitively fix the cross hatching issue, but I would want to do it in a way that would guarantee that I get a new A02 panel (current panel is A01) and not a refurb that ends up worse. Of course, I would wait until there are reviews for the A02 unit saying that the other issues aren't worse; I would have to exchange crosshatching for ugly backlight bleed.

Does anyone know if Dell will give you a new panel even a few months after your purchase? Or are you stuck with a refurb?


----------



## MenacingTuba

You should be getting at least 900:1 unless you let the software reduce the brightness instead of using the monitors settings and/or drastically reduced the RGB settings in the menu when trying to achieve 6500k or only calibrated the display via software (no menu adjustments).


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> You should be getting at least 900:1 unless you let the software reduce the brightness instead of using the monitors settings and/or drastically reduced the RGB settings in the menu when trying to achieve 6500k or only calibrated the display via software (no menu adjustments).


Have you tested a U2713HM, or just the H? I get around 600:1 no matter what preset and calibration I use. The black levels I measured with my Spyder 4 are significantly higher than the tftcentral values for the same brightness levels, but the panel doesn't appear to have particularly low contrast.
The Spyder 4 also measures my U2211h at around 700:1, when most reviewers measure it at just under 1000:1. I am hoping that the unit just isn't good for contrast measurements, otherwise Dell is overrating their contrast by quite a bit.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Just the H, but I've read most of the HM reviews and most units have 950:1 contrast ratios.

Either your Spyder is inaccurate or your got a bad monitor.

e-IPS contrast typically varies by 30% so 700:1 is normal for a U221H. So far the S2740L is the only AH-IPS panel I've seen to suffer from big contrast variances but it wouldn't surprise me if the 1440p models do as well.


----------



## PCM2

The Spyder colorimeter series is not good for measuring contrast. They are not able to accurately measure the black point of a monitor and tend to overstate it. This is why I use a separate device for measuring light levels when I review monitors.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> The Spyder colorimeter series is not good for measuring contrast. They are not able to accurately measure the black point of a monitor and tend to overstate it. This is why I use a separate device for measuring light levels when I review monitors.


That makes sense, as my white levels were within the norm, but the black levels were significantly higher. On some settings, the contrast was measured to be as low as 500:1, which doesn't fit at all with my subjective assessment that the contrast is pretty good. There is no point in getting a replacement panel just because a device tells me that the contrast is bad, when it appears to be perfectly fine to me. The first U2713HM that I got (which I exchanged for bleed) had the exact same contrast, at least to my eyes.


----------



## ProMod83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> You should be getting at least 900:1 unless you let the software reduce the brightness instead of using the monitors settings and/or drastically reduced the RGB settings in the menu when trying to achieve 6500k or only calibrated the display via software (no menu adjustments).


RGB adjusted down to 97, 99, 97 respectively. Brightness reduced via OSD.

The display looks just fine to me. I can't see any difference in black level between it and the one it replaced.


----------



## Anoxy

I don't know why, but the colors in OSX are a million times prettier on this monitor than in Windows 8.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Promod, do you think any Dell customer service person would know about the Rev A02 and whether or not it fixes the cross hatching, and can guarantee that a replacement is the new revision?


----------



## silverfox1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Promod, do you think any Dell customer service person would know about the Rev A02 and whether or not it fixes the cross hatching, and can guarantee that a replacement is the new revision?


FWIW i asked your exact question via an e-mail to the Dell service link 3 days ago without a reply as of yet. IMHO Dell will more then likely continue to send out refurbished A0 & A01 displays and it might be 3 months before retail vendors start receiving any A02 units as their existing shelve stock is depleted. I should get mine next week from BestBuy and hopefully it will at least be an A01 revision. If i have any of the common known problems that are too severe to live i will return it for a full refund the next day and just wait until i know for sure what the A02 revision addresses, along with knowing how to get the A02 before purchasing this display again. The only other unit i was considering to try was the VP2770 but i rarely see them go on sale for a reduced price like this Dell does.

Regards,


----------



## mikailmohammed

is the anti glare as strong as it was in the previous version of this monitor. I am looking to purchase 1 in a few months.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikailmohammed*
> 
> is the anti glare as strong as it was in the previous version of this monitor. I am looking to purchase 1 in a few months.


Qouted from a previous post *HERE*

On the new U2713HM there is a semi-gloss matte-finish AG coating which keeps reflections and bright images from being reflected like glossy or glass panels.
Previous owners of 'Ultra Sharp' series and reviewers are in agreement, the newer non-aggressive AG coating is a vast improvement.

*Hardware Canucks - Source*
Quote:


> "the anti-reflective coating Dell has opted for is extremely impressive. *This new AG coating* is easily the best Dell has ever used on their larger UltraSharp lines since it *strikes an almost perfect balance between color reproduction and maintaining contrast in high ambient light scenarios*."


*TFT Central - Source*.
Quote:


> "The screen coating on the U2713HM is a normal anti-glare (AG) offering. This is contrary to a lot of other screens using variants of the LM270WQ1 panel which offer a glossy screen coating. Readers will be pleased to hear though that the AG coating is actually nice and light and is not the usual grainy and aggressive solution you would normally find on an IPS panel. In fact in practice it is almost what you might call a semi-gloss coating being quite similar to AU Optronics AMVA offerings. *Dell seem to have toned down the AG coating* which is great news. It retains its anti-glare properties to avoid unwanted reflections, but *does not produce an overly grainy or dirty image that some AG coatings can*."


----------



## mikailmohammed

Thanks. Will definitely pick up one.


----------



## ProMod83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Promod, do you think any Dell customer service person would know about the Rev A02 and whether or not it fixes the cross hatching, and can guarantee that a replacement is the new revision?


I doubt just any CS rep will have any information about the upcoming Rev A02, much less accurate info on exactly what it fixes. If I were you, I'd just wait a month or so until the A02 makes its way into the supply channel and try to get a replacement then. That's my plan. My current A01 is fine in most regards, but it has quite substantial lower left corner backlight bleed.

Also, FWIW, the U2713HM review at FlatPanelsHD states a contrast ratio of 672:1 after calibration. I'm not going to worry too much about the contrast ratio, especially since I plan to get a replacement down the road.


----------



## DADDYDC650

I purchased a Dell u2713hm directly from Dell and it should arrive on Tuesday. Question, does Dell only offer refurb replacements? I was under the impression that if my new u2713hm has any issues, I can just hold out for a better revision and then ask Dell for a NEW replacement that features the newest revision. Would this be possible or would they send me a random refurb until I'm satisfied?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I purchased a Dell u2713hm directly from Dell and it should arrive on Tuesday. Question, does Dell only offer refurb replacements? I was under the impression that if my new u2713hm has any issues, I can just hold out for a better revision and then ask Dell for a NEW replacement that features the newest revision. Would this be possible or would they send me a random refurb until I'm satisfied?


Copy / Paste of a previous question / answer *HERE* - but in short - Yes,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silverfox1*
> 
> If i purchase this Dell U2713HM from either Newegg or Amazon whom both at present has it for $585 and it has any apparent flaws upon inspection, will i have to get a replacement within the first 30 days with these vendors or can i go directly through Dell support ? I dont want to have to pay for any return shipping like some folks claim Newegg requires unless they are mistaken.
> 
> Regards,


Quote:


> I've had experience with my first 120 Hz Asus VG278H I received from Newegg with crazy oval shaped back light bleed. Called them and told them it was defective display. Newegg offered me a free shipping return label to print out. You have to ship it back first, upon recovering it they they ship another.
> 
> They do not provide for you to keep your monitor while they ship you a new one. However if the second one is not good and you feel like you want to back out of your purchase Newegg will refund your money. The clock starts ticking on the 30 day warranty with them from the purchase date.
> 
> If you decide to call Dell directly they will transfer ownership and commence cross shipping a new monitor while you keep the current monitor. And then send you a free return shipping label once you have received your replacement. Anything within 30 days of purchase and DELL ships in new monitor. Once you're in the hands of Dell and they have transferred ownership, the retailer no longer will honor the refund for the replacement monitor Dell sent you.
> 
> But as you can see looking back through these posts Dell will take care of you until you receive one that you are happy with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note - I'm noticing a pattern about every 3 to 4 weeks Dell has a sale for this monitor at $585


.

*IF it's new and within 30 days you should be getting new replacements until fulfilled.*

Edit to add the *POST* where I had my experience so you don't have to sift through all these pages.


----------



## KrisWragg

Got one of these monitors today after reading lots of reviews and figuring that Dell seemed to have the best returns policy out of all the over 2560x1440 screens out there, even though some do have problems.

Mine is an A00 revision Feb 2013, there is some yellow backlight bleed in the bottom left corner which is visible even with brightness at 35, its not that noticeable when gaming but is when viewing dark films or looking at pictures with a lot of black background like portraits.

Also I noticed it makes a high pitch noise when viewing some things such as Excel and transmission remote GUI.

Not sure whether to send it to Dell or not for a replacement as this one has no dead or stuck pixels, but at the same time it cost me £420 from amazon.co.uk and that's not exactly cheap and I would expect an almost flawless monitor for that price.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KrisWragg*
> 
> Got one of these monitors today after reading lots of reviews and figuring that Dell seemed to have the best returns policy out of all the over 2560x1440 screens out there, even though some do have problems.
> 
> Mine is an A00 revision Feb 2013, there is some yellow backlight bleed in the bottom left corner which is visible even with brightness at 35, its not that noticeable when gaming but is when viewing dark films or looking at pictures with a lot of black background like portraits.
> 
> Also I noticed it makes a high pitch noise when viewing some things such as Excel and transmission remote GUI.
> 
> Not sure whether to send it to Dell or not for a replacement as this one has no dead or stuck pixels, but at the same time it cost me £420 from amazon.co.uk and that's not exactly cheap and I would expect an almost flawless monitor for that price.


If your viewing the yellow bleed in the corner when watching black border movies can be irritating. As for dead pixels, it's the one of the more uncommon issues for this monitor IMO it seems. Track record is pretty good without dead pixels. IT's the back light bleed. My A00 yellow bleed was exchanged for A01 with white bleed that isn't visible at all in actual use. Worked out well. Use your exchange if you plan on keeping this monitor within 30 days and make sure you point out you really want the A01 revision sent.

Couple post up is my exchange experience in a POST link.

*A side note to all the new owners this morning, once you get that monitor your happy with post pic and submit entry on OP page. Welcome you guys to join the ranks and congrats on your new 1440p monitors*.


----------



## KrisWragg

Thanks







From what I understand bleeding is pretty normal on all IPS screens, I think I'll give it a few days and see how it impacts my day to day use. I think the coil whine or whatever it is when viewing certain apps might be more annoying which I believe was fixed A01?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KrisWragg*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I understand bleeding is pretty normal on all IPS screens, I think I'll give it a few days and see how it impacts my day to day use. I think the coil whine or whatever it is when viewing certain apps might be more annoying which I believe was fixed A01?


Every IPS screen has some degree of backlight bleeding and IPS glow, obviously some worse than others. The rule of thumb is, if it ruins your overall viewing experience then get it returned. The best way to test is by watching a film or playing a game and see if it has a big affect on the picture when viewing dark scenes.

The buzzing that occurred was very rare and has been fixed in the AO1 revision, I wouldn't worry about it. If you do have buzzing, dead pixels or the panel quality isn't to your satisfaction then Dell will have no problems issuing a replacement, their customer support is amazing.

Feel free to post up a picture and send in a request to join the club by using form in the OP


----------



## Mjolnir125

If you have the buzzing get it replaced; none of the panels I had ever had any noise issues like that.


----------



## wermcran

Amazon just put the monitor "under review". I've got one now and it's my first replacement from Amazon (this one April A01). Guess I can't exchange it for the time being.

Issues:
Yellow bleed in the lower left (somewhat significant with movies).
Moderate cross-hatching. This is the big problem for me. I'll put up with the IPS bleed, but cross hatching drives me crazy.

QUESTION: If cross hatching seems to go away when I get closer to the monitor (and inspect it a few inches away), and then at this closer distance I can't notice it, does that mean there really isn't much cross-hatching and it's just my imagination? I have to admit there's less cross-hatching on this one than my first.

It's nuts how CNET and PCmag rate this so well without any mentioned of QC. Well I guess it is great---as long you get a good one. No really, it is amazing---crazy good color and just awesome, sleek design.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Copy / Paste of a previous question / answer *HERE* - but in short - Yes,
> 
> .
> 
> *IF it's new and within 30 days you should be getting new replacements until fulfilled.*
> 
> Edit to add the *POST* where I had my experience so you don't have to sift through all these pages.


So I should look forward to receiving a refurb if it's been 30 days since purchase date?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> So I should look forward to receiving a refurb if it's been 30 days since purchase date?


Not 100 % sure.

The one club member that did receive refurb was because he had another lesser priced 1080p model at half the price with issues a few times exchanged and past 30 days. However DELL upgraded to the U2713HM for free and when he sent that back as well DELL sent him a refurb U2713HM. After that U2713HM wasn't good enough for him they sent him even more expensive upgraded new model U2413H.

Since his situation was not normal at all.....it's not something we can confirm in this club. Something I'm trying to stay true to information based on OCN members experiences. Everyone that I know that asked for a exchange on their new U2713HM received another new U2713HM.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Not 100 % sure.
> 
> The one club member that did receive refurb was because he had another lesser priced 1080p model at half the price with issues a few times exchanged and past 30 days. However DELL upgraded to the U2713HM for free and when he sent that back as well DELL sent him a refurb U2713HM. After that U2713HM wasn't good enough for him they sent him even more expensive upgraded new model U2413H.
> 
> Since his situation was not normal at all.....it's not something we can confirm in this club. Something I'm trying to stay true to information based on OCN members experiences. Everyone that I know that asked for a exchange on their new U2713HM received another new U2713HM.


That guy got real lucky. Great customer service from what I've read.

I previously owned a VP2770 as long as an X-Star 1440p. The Viewsonic had great build quality but the QC was lacking, the warranty was lacking and I wasn't sold on the bird feet stand. The Dell with a $500 price tag and awesome warranty made it a no brainer. Now, where are my 2 x 780 Lightning's....


----------



## Arizonian

oooops I meant the *U2713H*







typing error as the last monitor they sent him.


----------



## Mjolnir125

I am betting if you hassle Dell enough, they will give you a new panel; hopefully once this cross hatching issue is fixed FOR GOOD it will be possible to get a new revision of the panel, not a refurb... The cross hatching is the only real issue I have with this panel.

I really don't know what the actual effect behind the cross hatching is, but I know that it only seems to be visible in the lower half of my screen, most likely because I am viewing that part of the screen from a downward angle. I have a feeling it might be some sort of thin film interference caused by the coating, but I really have no idea. The fact that it only seems to produce lines going two more or less perpendicular directions makes me think it might be some sort of problem with the coating itself. Since I can't see the cross hatching when the panel is off, it might be that these lines are lines of variable material property of the coating, and not actual raised ridges on the AG coating (which is what I initially thought). The reason that the lines cannot be seen farther away is probably more due to the human eye's inability to resolve them.

The weirdest thing about the cross hatching is that sometimes it seems better and sometimes it seems worse, but I have no idea why, or if this variation is just in my head. It could just appear worse in certain viewing conditions.


----------



## silverfox1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Not 100 % sure.
> 
> The one club member that did receive refurb was because he had another lesser priced 1080p model at half the price with issues a few times exchanged and past 30 days. However DELL upgraded to the U2713HM for free and when he sent that back as well DELL sent him a refurb U2713HM. After that U2713HM wasn't good enough for him they sent him even more expensive upgraded new model U2413H.
> 
> Since his situation was not normal at all.....it's not something we can confirm in this club. Something I'm trying to stay true to information based on OCN members experiences. Everyone that I know that asked for a exchange on their new U2713HM received another new U2713HM.


I should receive my U2713HM early this week and i will call Dell to make absolutely sure if i encounter any problems and decide to go the swap route with them i dont get a refurb display since the below Dell Outlet price is more then what i paid for the new unit and they only provide a 90 day warranty on the refurbs to folks whom purchase them direct from the Dell Outlet:

http://outlet.us.dell.com/ARBOnlineSales/Online/InventorySearch.aspx?brandId=222806&c=us&cs=22&l=en&MODEL_DESC=ALL&s=dfh

IMO 90 days of warranty on the refurbs to the public direct dont instill too much confidence in my plans on going the swap route unless i can be assured i get a NEW replacement versus a refurb.

Regards,


----------



## wermcran

Anyone have experience switching over from Amazon's replacement policy to Dell's? I've been through 3 replacements with Amazon and they're still super supportive and incredibly quick with forward shipping replacements. I worry that Dell might be slower and also I want to make I have a refund policy still.

After all this I'm thinking about switching over to the ASUS PB278Q. Color I think is almost just as good and no cross-hatching. The design isn't as nice (asthetically) but it's better than most. I don't need USBs.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermcran*
> 
> Anyone have experience switching over from Amazon's replacement policy to Dell's? I've been through 3 replacements with Amazon and they're still super supportive and incredibly quick with forward shipping replacements. I worry that Dell might be slower and also I want to make I have a refund policy still.
> 
> After all this I'm thinking about switching over to the ASUS PB278Q. Color I think is almost just as good and no cross-hatching. The design isn't as nice (asthetically) but it's better than most. I don't need USBs.


If you buy the Asus PB278Q, you are going to have to rely on their customer support. The Dell u2713hm comes with a 0 dead pixel, 3 year premium warranty with advance replacement while the Asus does not. Why not buy the u2713hm and enjoy it? Dell will keep releasing even better revision's over the course of 3 years. You can also enjoy the better build quality and the USB ports. BTW, I've tried the Viewsonic VP2770 which is supposed to be better than the Asus PB278Q. I went through 4 of those before giving up.


----------



## wermcran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> If you buy the Asus PB278Q, you are going to have to rely on their customer support. The Dell u2713hm comes with a 0 dead pixel, 3 year premium warranty with advance replacement while the Asus does not. Why not buy the u2713hm and enjoy it? Dell will keep releasing even better revision's over the course of 3 years. You can also enjoy the better build quality and the USB ports. BTW, I've tried the Viewsonic VP2770 which is supposed to be better than the Asus PB278Q. I went through 4 of those before giving up.


Thanks for the reply. Deepd own I want to go with the dell. I just know it's built well; I want really non-reflective, non-glossy; I love the look; and I think it might have slightly better colors. And, yes, the warrenty. It's just I don't know if I'll ever get a good model.

Should I get my replacements from Amazon or Dell?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermcran*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Deepd own I want to go with the dell. I just know it's built well; I want really non-reflective, non-glossy; I love the look; and I think it might have slightly better colors. And, yes, the warrenty. It's just I don't know if I'll ever get a good model.
> 
> Should I get my replacements from Amazon or Dell?


You are probably going to be returning a lot of 1440p monitors from Amazon or Dell unless you get lucky or aren't really anal about certain things. No monitor is perfect. If you buy an Asus or VIewsonic, you are going to have to hope you land a good one within 3-4 tries through Amazon before they will no longer offer a replacement. If you do end up with a good Asus or Viewsonic and a few months down the road your monitor develops dead pixels, you are stuck with it since I think they only allow 4+ dead pixels and probably don't offer advance replacements. One person in here got a free upgrade from a 1080p Dell 27" to a 1440p u2713hm and then to an even more expensive u2713h just because he kept having issues. That's amazing customer service!


----------



## wermcran

Thanks. You don't work for dell do you? Haha.

My two things are cross-hatching and backlight bleed for movies. I assume whichever monitor I go with I'm gonna complain about the bleeding and then choose the best from about 2 or 3 replacements. But, I nervous about cross-hatching. It seems to a problem on for the dell. I can't stand it. Everytime I get a flashbang in CS:S I look at it.

Can anyone give advice regarding Dell vs Amazon replacements? Can I still get a full refund if I switch owernship from amazon to dell?


----------



## revro

i have a perfectly working u2713hm, my friend has perfectly working u2713hm, so i cannot say anything bad.

best
revro


----------



## silverfox1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermcran*
> 
> Can anyone give advice regarding Dell vs Amazon replacements? Can I still get a full refund if I switch owernship from amazon to dell?


From my understanding once you switch ownership either during your initial 15 or 30 days from a 3rd party vendor and go to Dell or after the 15 or 30 days expire you can forget about any refund from Dell. Only replacements or upgrades during the remainder of the 3yr. warranty.

Regards,


----------



## wermcran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silverfox1*
> 
> From my understanding once you switch ownership either during your initial 15 or 30 days from a 3rd party vendor and go to Dell or after the 15 or 30 days expire you can forget about any refund from Dell. Only replacements or upgrades during the remainder of the 3yr. warranty.
> 
> Regards,


Just to clarify: you're saying switching owernship from Amazon to Dell prevents any potential for a refund from Dell for substantially dysfunctional equipment?


----------



## swuuggs

http://i.imgur.com/6obOwOD.jpg

Proof

I don;t know why it only shows 2 but that might have something to do with me having nvidia surround enabled


----------



## wermcran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swuuggs*
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/6obOwOD.jpg
> 
> Proof
> 
> I don;t know why it only shows 2 but that might have something to do with me having nvidia surround enabled


What is this about? I"m confused.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermcran*
> 
> Just to clarify: you're saying switching owernship from Amazon to Dell prevents any potential for a refund from Dell for substantially dysfunctional equipment?


You can only get a refund from Dell if you go through a couple of u2713hm's and ask for a refund as a solution. They might or might not give you one. If you want a 1440p, the Dell is the way to go. You won't get better picture quality, features and warranty for the price.


----------



## silverfox1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> You can only get a refund from Dell if you go through a couple of u2713hm's and ask for a refund as a solution. They might or might not give you one. If you want a 1440p, the Dell is the way to go. You won't get better picture quality, features and warranty for the price.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermcran*
> 
> Just to clarify: you're saying switching owernship from Amazon to Dell prevents any potential for a refund from Dell for substantially dysfunctional equipment?


I personally know of no one person whom transferred ownership to Dell from a 3rd party vendor ever getting a monetary refund from Dell. I do know folks whom has swapped out 2-3 displays of the same model from Dell and other folks whom traded up at an extra cost to an upgraded display from Dell. That does not mean it has not occurred after ownership transfer but just my personal knowledge.

BestBuy whom i purchased the U2713HM from this past Thursday at the $584.99 matched price of Newegg does not keep these displays in store stock & they have gone back down to a 15 day return policy. So if the unit i receive this week has any flaws i will return it the very next day to BestBuy for a full refund and not go the swapamatic route. Now if BestBuy can assure me they can get me a brand new replacement within the 15 Day window along with a full refund if the 2nd unit is bad i will do that. If not i have better things to do then end up being stuck with the PITA of multiple returns through Dell as other folks have endured.

Regards,


----------



## Arizonian

On a lighter note.....watched The Avengers blu-ray I received yesterday and it's simply beautiful. I know its at 1080p but just love my monitor colors pop when viewing movies.


----------



## silverfox1

A01 Revision ?

This probably has been asked before but is the A01 revision number depicted or stamped anywhere on the outside factory box the U2713HM is packaged in ?

Or is it only seen on the back of the monitor itself ?

Sidenote :

Newegg below has just listed this display with a $100.00 off promo code until the 19th which is pretty good at $549.00 with free shipping :

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824260111

Regards & Thanks for any replys,


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silverfox1*
> 
> A01 Revision ?
> 
> This probably has been asked before but is the A01 revision number depicted or stamped anywhere on the outside factory box the U2713HM is packaged in ?
> 
> Or is it only seen on the back of the monitor itself ?
> 
> Sidenote :
> 
> Newegg below has just listed this display with a $100.00 off promo code until the 19th which is pretty good at $549.00 with free shipping :
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824260111
> 
> Regards & Thanks for any replys,


Revision can only be found on the back monitor itself next to the S/N number.

$549 is the lowest I've ever seen it!


----------



## silverfox1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Revision can only be found on the back monitor itself next to the S/N number.
> 
> $549 is the lowest I've ever seen it!


Thanks for the answer about the revision location.

The reason i asked is i will be personally driving to the BestBuy i purchased the Dell from to pick it up when it is delivered to the store.

I plan on opening the box up at the store now and inspecting to see what revision # it is, and if its the initial A0 release i will not even bother bringing it home and reject it since Dell has acknowledged at least the A0 buzzing issue existed from what i have read. I really have never heard exactly what other issues the A01 addressed.

Regards,


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silverfox1*
> 
> Thanks for the answer about the revision location.
> 
> The reason i asked is i will be personally driving to the BestBuy i purchased the Dell from to pick it up when it is delivered to the store.
> 
> I plan on opening the box up at the store now and inspecting to see what revision # it is, and if its the initial A0 release i will not even bother bringing it home and reject it since Dell has acknowledged at least the A0 buzzing issue existed from what i have read. I really have never heard exactly what other issues the A01 addressed.
> 
> Regards,


No problem. Yes the A01 did adress the buzzing. We do have members without buzzing on the A00 version, like our OP as one example. I didn't have it on my original A00.

We also can't confirm but my A00 version had a strong enough yellow glow in lower right that slightly showed up in movies or gaming black borders. My A01 revision turned into a much less prominent white glow which does not in anyway show up in actual use which is now perfect for me.

Both my monitors were free from crosshatching, dead pixels, buzzing (I use excel sheets too) and the even less rare issue color retention. I only replace mine due to the bleed in actual use the first time.

Still I understand your apprehensive stance on this A00 version. When A02 comes out it will be nice to see what it actually addresses but I won't be needing it because mine is fine A01.


----------



## ProMod83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silverfox1*
> 
> A01 Revision ?
> 
> This probably has been asked before but is the A01 revision number depicted or stamped anywhere on the outside factory box the U2713HM is packaged in ?
> 
> Or is it only seen on the back of the monitor itself ?
> 
> Sidenote :
> 
> Newegg below has just listed this display with a $100.00 off promo code until the 19th which is pretty good at $549.00 with free shipping :
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824260111
> 
> Regards & Thanks for any replys,


Actually, the revision number and month of manufacture is clearly marked on the outside of the box. It's on the label with the serial number, etc. It's not hard to find at all.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProMod83*
> 
> Actually, the revision number and month of manufacture is clearly marked on the outside of the box. It's on the label with the serial number, etc. It's not hard to find at all.


Apologies.....I just checked myself and your right. I missed that when I recived my replacement.







+1 rep


----------



## silverfox1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProMod83*
> 
> Actually, the revision number and month of manufacture is clearly marked on the outside of the box. It's on the label with the serial number, etc. It's not hard to find at all.


Thanks as i was hoping it was on the outside of the box. This way i wont even have to open the box at the store pick up. I would assume most folks have ordered these units from online vendors since its initial release versus local B&M retail stores & if thats the case the inventory that the BestBuy warehouse retains could still have quite a few of the A00 models.

Only reason i went the BestBuy route was they matched the online $584.99 online price and did not mind having to pay the sales tax since i can now reject it immediately at the store pick up or just drive a bad A01 back to the store in 15 minutes versus dealing with the return shipping waiting time periods.

Regards,


----------



## surfbumb

I can get the asus pb278q for about $20 cheaper then the U2713hm. I'll use it mostly for general use and programming, but also fps games. Which one is better suited for me? Coming from a 120hz monitor, is the motion blur and input lag a deal breaker?

Asus ~ $570
Dell ~ $595


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfbumb*
> 
> I can get the asus pb278q for about $20 cheaper then the U2713hm. I'll use it mostly for general use and programming, but also fps games. Which one is better suited for me? Coming from a 120hz monitor, is the motion blur and input lag a deal breaker?
> 
> Asus ~ $570
> Dell ~ $595



Input lag is 0.01 ms difference which is negligible.
Either will produce the same gaming experience when the PB278Q is calibrated.
PRAD uses the most accurate testing methods of reviewers seems to be the consensus.

*U2713HM* = *22.6*
*PB278Q* = *22.5*

When both are priced the same choose either which are both great monitors. The U2713HM offers more features than the PB278Q and the U2713HM IMO better out of box color calibration. When the PB278Q is priced less it's a good purchase so choosing either is a win win with no wrong choice.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> 
> Input lag is 0.01 ms difference which is negligible.
> Either will produce the same gaming experience when the PB278Q is calibrated.
> PRAD uses the most accurate testing methods of reviewers seems to be the consensus.
> 
> *U2713HM* = *22.6*
> *PB278Q* = *22.5*
> 
> When both are priced the same choose either which are both great monitors. The U2713HM offers more features than the PB278Q and the U2713HM IMO better out of box color calibration. When the PB278Q is priced less it's a good purchase so choosing either is a win win with no wrong choice.


Pretty much this. The U2713HM edges it out slightly in terms of colours and contrast. Whichever you go for, you won't be disappointed









Both have quality control issues but if you go with the Dell their support is amazing, many people don't say the same about Asus.


----------



## silverfox1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfbumb*
> 
> I can get the asus pb278q for about $20 cheaper then the U2713hm. I'll use it mostly for general use and programming, but also fps games. Which one is better suited for me? Coming from a 120hz monitor, is the motion blur and input lag a deal breaker?
> 
> Asus ~ $570
> Dell ~ $595


The Dell U2713HM is actually at this present time cheaper at Newegg below for $549.00 with the promo code until the 19th :

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824260111

Regards whichever you choose,


----------



## Kitler

This newegg deal is tempting right now.

I am trying to decide if I want to go broke and pick up a third...

I need to pick up a new video card first though. I was thinking about getting a titan and possibly adding a second later.

Student jobs don't pay enough.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> This newegg deal is tempting right now.
> 
> I am trying to decide if I want to go broke and pick up a third...
> 
> I need to pick up a new video card first though. I was thinking about getting a titan and possibly adding a second later.
> 
> Student jobs don't pay enough.


Given that you are a student, I think it would be wise to stick to "only" two for now...


----------



## Anoxy

Priorities...


----------



## purdueman

I picked up one of these from the newegg promo deal. Got it right before it sold out. My Shimian 1440p died a couple of months ago and I can't go back to non 1440p but needed an actual U.S warranty. Any tips for optimal settings? It should be here tomorrow.


----------



## silverfox1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *purdueman*
> 
> I picked up one of these from the newegg promo deal. Got it right before it sold out. My Shimian 1440p died a couple of months ago and I can't go back to non 1440p but needed an actual U.S warranty. Any tips for optimal settings? It should be here tomorrow.


When i pick up the U2713HM this week i will try the below settings which were posted by a person whom had performed a calibration on his. Although each monitor is different and they do supposedly come individually factory calibrated, these settings below are at least worth a try for comparison against the factory default settings.

Picture preset: Custom Color
Brightness 46
Contrast 75
Input Color Format: RGB
Gamma PC
Preset Mode: Custom Color
Sharpness 50
R 99
G 93
B 99

Regards,


----------



## silverfox1

Went to BestBuy to pick up the U2713HM today that was price matched with Newegg and lo and behold like i figured it was the initial A0 release stamped at the end of the S/N on the outside of the box.

I simply rejected it at the pick up desk and got a full refund. TBH i personally dont much like the thought of dealing with Dell anyways due to their refurbished policy to begin with. I feel consumers that pay good money for a new product should not be given a refurb unit after only a 15 or 30 day store return policy expires.

So back to the grind of deciding on which other manufacturer to try.

Good luck to all you satisfied U2713HM owners !









Regards,


----------



## twerk

If you have to deal with Dell you won't be given a refurb. Every single person in this thread who has returned their U2713HM has been given a brand new product.

If you don't want to try the U2713HM again then the ViewSonic VP2770 is the only other option


----------



## Anoxy

So because Best Buy gave you the 'old' revision you don't want to buy from Dell? That doesn't make much sense.


----------



## silverfox1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> If you have to deal with Dell you won't be given a refurb. Every single person in this thread who has returned their U2713HM has been given a brand new product.
> 
> If you don't want to try the U2713HM again then the ViewSonic VP2770 is the only other option


Then i obviously have been misinformed by owners whom have clearly told me that after Dell assumes ownership when the online or B&M store retailers return policy expires they have been sent refurbished displays. If you read through the below Dell warranty it even states as such about them sending refurbished replacements:

Quote:

What will Dell do?

Prior to contacting Dell, please consult your Owner's Manual or http://support.dell.com for troubleshooting advice and directions on running hardware diagnostics.

Upon contacting Dell Technical Support, you will be required to engage in a remote diagnosis session with the technical support agent to help determine the cause of your issue. Remote diagnosis may involve customer access to the inside of the product and multiple or extended sessions. If the Dell Technical Support agent determines that your issue is the result of a defect in materials or workmanship but the issue is not able to be resolved remotely, Dell, at its sole discretion, may dispatch a replacement part to you, arrange for you to send your product or defective part back to Dell's repair depot or replace the part or product with a comparable part or product that may be new or refurbished. If the Dell Limited Hardware Warranty for your product includes in-home warranty service, then Dell may also elect to dispatch a service technician to your location to perform the repair or replacement (see Important Information about In-Home Warranty Service After Remote Diagnosis below).

If we determine that the problem is not covered under this limited hardware warranty, we may be able to offer you service alternatives on a fee basis.

We use new and refurbished parts made by various manufacturers in performing warranty repairs and in building replacement parts and products. Refurbished parts and products are parts or products that have been returned to Dell, some of which were never used by a customer. All parts and products are inspected and tested for quality. Replacement parts and products are covered for the remaining period of the limited hardware warranty for the product you purchased. Dell owns all parts removed from repaired products and, in most instances, you will be required to return defective parts to Dell.

http://www.dell.com/learn/us/en/19/solutions/limited-hardware-warranties?c=us&l=en&s=dhs

Anyways yes i might go the VP2770 route although you hear of folks sending the VP2770 back and it taking up to two months before getting a replacement.

Regards,


----------



## bern43

It's my understanding that whether Dell sends you a refurb depends on their stock levels. I went through a few U2412s and they were always new. The trick to avoid the issue is to just keep returning them within the 30 day window if you're not happy. That way you can insist on a new one.


----------



## silverfox1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> So because Best Buy gave you the 'old' revision you don't want to buy from Dell? That doesn't make much sense.


To my knowledge Dell direct will not match the ongoing sale price that Newegg has on the monitor like BestBuy did for me, unless you know to the contrary:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824260111

Dell Direct current price:

http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=225-4015
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> It's my understanding that whether Dell sends you a refurb depends on their stock levels. I went through a few U2412s and they were always new. The trick to avoid the issue is to just keep returning them within the 30 day window if you're not happy. That way you can insist on a new one.


Your correct but my whole point is after the 30 day window can the consumer be assured of getting a new versus a refurb ?

Regards,


----------



## Arizonian

I received new replacement, but in my 30 day window.

No one can guarantee you'll get new after that 30 day window, none of work for Dell, but might be just as or even more helpful.









No other vendor has even that promise.

Edit- @ Silverfox1, Do what you feel most comfortable with. Good luck either way.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silverfox1*
> 
> To my knowledge Dell direct will not match the ongoing sale price that Newegg has on the monitor like BestBuy did for me, unless you know to the contrary:


So keep the monitor and contact Dell support for a free replacement?


----------



## CATACLYSMMM

I just got one of these, but it has a grease smudge on it. What do you guys use to clean these monitors?


----------



## Booblej

So... DELL has sent me my 3rd U2713HM.
They sent me the U2713H a couple weeks ago and it was horrible, so they decided to send me another U2713HM in hopes it would be a "good one" .
Its a brand new Rev. A01 with the same issues as my last 2 U2713HM's;

Crosshatching
Backlight bleed

...haven't seen any image retention yet

The U2713H had NO backlight bleed at all. It had no crosshatching or image retention.But..... The colors were oversaturated / incorrect, and it suffered from aggressive pixel RTC. Also the USB ports were finicky, and the capacitive buttons also had issues.

DELL has gone to hell.. They don't seem to make a single monitor anymore without serious QC issues.









Since my original purchase of the S2740L in December, i have went through 9 monitors with DELL.....all had problems....

5- S2740L's
3 U2713HM's
1- U2713H

I'm gonna return the U2713HM, and sell the U2713H.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CATACLYSMMM*
> 
> I just got one of these, but it has a grease smudge on it. What do you guys use to clean these monitors?


I'm using water and the cloth Ghost Armor gave me for my iPhone. A cloth that isn't abrasive. Smooth.

I do not want to use any chemicals or paper towels even. I'm completely babying this monitor.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I'm using water and the cloth Ghost Armor gave me for my iPhone. *A cloth that isn't abrasive. Smooth.*
> 
> I do not want to use any chemicals or paper towels even. I'm completely babying this monitor.


aka microfiber


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booblej*
> 
> So... DELL has sent me my 3rd U2713HM.
> They sent me the U2713H a couple weeks ago and it was horrible, so they decided to send me another U2713HM in hopes it would be a "good one" .
> Its a brand new Rev. A01 with the same issues as my last 2 U2713HM's;
> 
> Crosshatching
> Backlight bleed
> 
> ...haven't seen any image retention yet
> 
> The U2713H had NO backlight bleed at all. It had no crosshatching or image retention.But..... The colors were oversaturated / incorrect, and it suffered from aggressive pixel RTC. Also the USB ports were finicky, and the capacitive buttons also had issues.
> 
> DELL has gone to hell.. They don't seem to make a single monitor anymore without serious QC issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since my original purchase of the S2740L in December, i have went through 9 monitors with DELL.....all had problems....
> 
> 5- S2740L's
> 3 U2713HM's
> 1- U2713H
> 
> I'm gonna return the U2713HM, and sell the U2713H.


Pretty sure crosshatching is a physical problem, so it should be present on all u2713hms. Same with backlight bleed, which is most likely just IPS glow.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> aka microfiber


That's the word I was looking for.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booblej*
> 
> So... DELL has sent me my 3rd U2713HM.
> They sent me the U2713H a couple weeks ago and it was horrible, so they decided to send me another U2713HM in hopes it would be a "good one" .
> Its a brand new Rev. A01 with the same issues as my last 2 U2713HM's;
> 
> Crosshatching
> Backlight bleed
> 
> ...haven't seen any image retention yet
> 
> The U2713H had NO backlight bleed at all. It had no crosshatching or image retention.But..... The colors were oversaturated / incorrect, and it suffered from aggressive pixel RTC. Also the USB ports were finicky, and the capacitive buttons also had issues.
> 
> DELL has gone to hell.. They don't seem to make a single monitor anymore without serious QC issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since my original purchase of the S2740L in December, i have went through 9 monitors with DELL.....all had problems....
> 
> 5- S2740L's
> 3 U2713HM's
> 1- U2713H
> 
> I'm gonna return the U2713HM, and sell the U2713H.


It could be that you are expecting too much; I would suggest selling the U2713H and buying something like the Viewsonic panel and letting us know how it fares in comparison (at least as far as bleed/glow is concerned). I agree that the cross hatching seems to be an ever present issue, but it doesn't bother me all that much. Most of what I do is either gaming, web browsing, or watching TV/movies. I can't see the cross hatching on TV or movies because they rarely have large solid color areas. I can see the cross hatching on the bottom third of the screen if I am close enough when doing general computer tasks like web browsing/word processing, but since it doesn't impair my view of what I am seeing it isn't that big of an issue, and isn't as annoying as the horribly overdone coating on the U2711, which makes the screen look like it has crap all over it.


----------



## CATACLYSMMM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I'm using water and the cloth Ghost Armor gave me for my iPhone. A cloth that isn't abrasive. Smooth.
> 
> I do not want to use any chemicals or paper towels even. I'm completely babying this monitor.


http://www.amazon.com/Philips-SVC1116F-27-Plasma-Cleaner/dp/B004XVN1V2/ref=cm_srch_res_rtr_6

That wouldn't be appropriate for this monitor? If not, please link me to something on Amazon I can use to clean it. I have a U2713HM, U2412M, and XPS 12 that all have filthy screens.


----------



## Anoxy

You don't need to spend money on special screen cleaning fluid. Just get a microfiber cloth (like what comes with some glasses) and a little water.


----------



## CATACLYSMMM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> You don't need to spend money on special screen cleaning fluid. Just get a microfiber cloth (like what comes with some glasses) and a little water.


It's only $8-12 on Amazon and I'd like something that works a little bit better than just a microfiber cloth (sometimes they don't take out good smudges).


----------



## Booblej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Pretty sure crosshatching is a physical problem, so it should be present on all u2713hms. Same with backlight bleed, which is most likely just IPS glow.


Your right about the crosshatching. Though, its definitely backlight bleed and not IPS glow.

The U2713H has IPS glow, but no backlight bleed caused by pressure from the casing.

The U2713HM's design is flawed, and they are supposably going to fix the issue with the Rev. A02.


----------



## Booblej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> It could be that you are expecting too much; I would suggest selling the U2713H and buying something like the Viewsonic panel and letting us know how it fares in comparison (at least as far as bleed/glow is concerned). I agree that the cross hatching seems to be an ever present issue, but it doesn't bother me all that much. Most of what I do is either gaming, web browsing, or watching TV/movies. I can't see the cross hatching on TV or movies because they rarely have large solid color areas. I can see the cross hatching on the bottom third of the screen if I am close enough when doing general computer tasks like web browsing/word processing, but since it doesn't impair my view of what I am seeing it isn't that big of an issue, and isn't as annoying as the horribly overdone coating on the U2711, which makes the screen look like it has crap all over it.


I just don't understand how these monitors are getting through "quality control". All the issues users are experiencing could have been avoided. All i ask for is a monitor without defects....thats it

I am sooo over the back and forth with DELL. I am definitely going to sell the U2713H, and most likely pick up an Apple LED Cinema display. I have one at work, and its perfect. Colors are perfect, no backlight bleed, no overshoot, NO ISSUES!

To have to "deal" with an issue, even if its barely noticeable is totally unacceptable. Especially seeing as these monitors are between $800.00 - $1000.00 MSRP!!


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CATACLYSMMM*
> 
> It's only $8-12 on Amazon and I'd like something that works a little bit better than just a microfiber cloth (sometimes they don't take out good smudges).


Seems to me you don't know what's "better" if you're asking what to buy here...

Also, water is free









Also also, did you even notice the cleaner you linked comes with a microfiber cloth? lol


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booblej*
> 
> I just don't understand how these monitors are getting through "quality control". All the issues users are experiencing could have been avoided. All i ask for is a monitor without defects....thats it
> 
> I am sooo over the back and forth with DELL. I am definitely going to sell the U2713H, and most likely pick up an Apple LED Cinema display. I have one at work, and its perfect. Colors are perfect, no backlight bleed, no overshoot, NO ISSUES!
> 
> To have to "deal" with an issue, even if its barely noticeable is totally unacceptable. Especially seeing as these monitors are between $800.00 - $1000.00 MSRP!!


msrp means nothing. they go for $550-650.


----------



## Arizonian

@Boobelj - Expecting an IPS monitor without IPS glow / back light bleed? Stop looking. No other monitor is free of this. You will never be happy with an IPS monitor. I had the PB278Q and it had bleed. My current U2713HM is great in actual use as well as the members on the OP page listed who've said same.

I hope after you sell your $1000 U2713H monitor you paid $300 for, you find happiness with some monitor. It was nice having you in the club for the brief time you were in it and sorry you didn't find it with the two U2713HM you tried. The others you tried don't count because it's not the club monitor and honestly dosent matter to us in evaluating the U2713HM.

We members DO enjoy ours in actual use as you've read. My blacks are still deep unlike my PB278Q which I had issues with. My U2713HM bleed I can't see no matter how dark my room is or bright my screen is.

You can try the more expensive VP2770 if you like but your most likely still won't be happy because even they exhibit glow. Having just as much chance to bleed through in 'actual' use.

One thing you won't find with any other manufacturer is the amazing warranty and hasel free replacements you recieved with Dell. Good luck with that btw.

I hope A02 fixes it but I'd be more than surprised. Yet look foward to what it does address. However I will not be needing mine to be replaced because mine is perfect.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booblej*
> 
> I just don't understand how these monitors are getting through "quality control". All the issues users are experiencing could have been avoided. All i ask for is a monitor without defects....thats it
> 
> I am sooo over the back and forth with DELL. I am definitely going to sell the U2713H, and most likely pick up an Apple LED Cinema display. I have one at work, and its perfect. Colors are perfect, no backlight bleed, no overshoot, NO ISSUES!
> 
> To have to "deal" with an issue, even if its barely noticeable is totally unacceptable. Especially seeing as these monitors are between $800.00 - $1000.00 MSRP!!


I understand what you are saying, but to be honest you sound pretty entitled given that you only actually BOUGHT a $300 monitor, yet you ended up with one worth $1000 at no extra cost.

The only issue I have is the cross hatching. I have minimal bleed, but it is not distracting in actual use. There is IPS glow, but all ips panels have that, and it is very uniform throughout my panel. I hope they fix the cross hatching with Rev A02, and that I will somehow be able to get Dell to send me one.


----------



## amang

Love this monitor since the first day I bought it. It's currently hooked up to my XPS 2710 as a 2nd monitor.


Spoiler: My Dell U2713HM


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> Love this monitor since the first day I bought it. It's currently hooked up to my XPS 2710 as a 2nd monitor.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Dell U2713HM


Awesome, welcome to the club!

You're our first member using an integrated GPU


----------



## birthdaymonkey

Just got mine 30 minutes ago and have it hooked up.

The cross-hatching is noticeable if you look for it, but I don't find it overly bothersome. I haven't been able assess the backlight bleed yet, but I have found a dead (dark) pixel already. I notice that black pixels aren't covered by Dell's Premium Panel Guarantee. If I want a replacement, will there be a hassle?

This is my second 27" monitor - the first, a PB278Q had a dark pixel and a red pixel, so I returned it to the retailer because I didn't want to deal with Asus support.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *birthdaymonkey*
> 
> Just got mine 30 minutes ago and have it hooked up.
> 
> The cross-hatching is noticeable if you look for it, but I don't find it overly bothersome. I haven't been able assess the backlight bleed yet, but I have found a dead (dark) pixel already. I notice that black pixels aren't covered by Dell's Premium Panel Guarantee. If I want a replacement, will there be a hassle?
> 
> This is my second 27" monitor - the first, a PB278Q had a dark pixel and a red pixel, so I returned it to the retailer because I didn't want to deal with Asus support.


If you called Dell and said "I have what looks like very little crosshatching and a dead pixel and before I return to store for refund do you offer replacement with a NEW monitor instead?", you'll be surprised how quick they will be to take you up on that. Give it a try if you like and if you do, tell us what you learned.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CATACLYSMMM*
> 
> *I just got one of these*, -snip-


Congrats.







Love to see a entry pic with name / submission to OP page for Andy to add you to your club.









*"How to put your Rig in your Sig"*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> Love this monitor since the first day I bought it. It's currently hooked up to my XPS 2710 as a 2nd monitor.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Dell U2713HM


Congrats on your monitor and joining us.









Another great club to join with your monitor is the *[Official] 1440p and Above Gaming Club* where you can read / talk about gaming on the monitor and get some good info on games settings, which games are awesome, etc....love to see you represent us there as well.


----------



## birthdaymonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> If you called Dell and said "I have what looks like very little crosshatching and a dead pixel and before I return to store for refund do you offer replacement with a NEW monitor instead?", you'll be surprised how quick they will be to take you up on that. Give it a try if you like and if you do, tell us what you learned.


I just closed the curtains and checked in a semi-dark room, and my display also has pretty bad BLB that takes up the entirety of the bottom left half of the screen. It's definitely not IPS glow, because it's a lot different from the rest of the screen, and if I put pressure on the bezel, it moves around and/or disappears.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *birthdaymonkey*
> 
> I just closed the curtains and checked in a semi-dark room, and my display also has pretty bad BLB that takes up the entirety of the bottom left half of the screen. It's definitely not IPS glow, because it's a lot different from the rest of the screen, and if I put pressure on the bezel, it moves around and/or disappears.


That's the spot we all have back light bleed with the U2713HM like the PB278Q has it in the upper right hand side. They key note is, when gaming or watching black border movies, is the bleed coming through to where it's actually visible? Like mine and many others that have the bleed in that spot we can't see it in 'actual' use.

Also curious if you received A00 or A01 revision and if it's yellow or white glow would you say? Just confirming some things for the record and keeping track with documentation of users experience.


----------



## CATACLYSMMM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> That's the spot we all have back light bleed with the U2713HM like the PB278Q has it in the upper right hand side. They key note is, when gaming or watching black border movies, is the bleed coming through to where it's actually visible? Like mine and many others that have the bleed in that spot we can't see it in 'actual' use.
> 
> Also curious if you received A00 or A01 revision and if it's yellow or white glow would you say? Just confirming some things for the record and keeping track with documentation of users experience.


I have terrible bleed too... yellow glow in the bottom left hand corner. Revision A01.


----------



## viper133

Where did you guys get Rev A02 from, i spoke with three dell technicians and they dont know anything about a new revision.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viper133*
> 
> Where did you guys get Rev A02 from, i spoke with three dell technicians and they dont know anything about a new revision.


That came from ProMod83 on this *POST* who was the first.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CATACLYSMMM*
> 
> I have terrible bleed too... yellow glow in the bottom left hand corner. Revision A01.


That's more than enough for replacement if you go that route. Here was my experience with Dell. If your viewing it in black borders while watching movies etc....anyway.

First *POST* with first call into Dell.

Second *POST* with comparison between revision received.

Third *POST* actual follow up by DELL rep.


----------



## birthdaymonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> That's the spot we all have back light bleed with the U2713HM like the PB278Q has it in the upper right hand side. They key note is, when gaming or watching black border movies, is the bleed coming through to where it's actually visible? Like mine and many others that have the bleed in that spot we can't see it in 'actual' use.
> 
> Also curious if you received A00 or A01 revision and if it's yellow or white glow would you say? Just confirming some things for the record and keeping track with documentation of users experience.


I would say that in a fully dark room, this bleed would be noticeable and distracting while watching a movie with black bars. I have the brightness at 50%. At 100% it's very pronounced. I think the colour is more yellow than white, although I can't get my room totally dark at the moment so it's hard to be certain. A01 is my revision.

I'm just got off the phone with technical support and they're sending out a new monitor (I asked for "new" twice and he said it would be a new one, not a refurb). I told them about the BLB in addition to the pixel defect. The agent was quite clear that one dead pixel was considered acceptable, but that they would issue the replacement on account of the backlight issue. I didn't mention the cross-hatching, as it sounds like just about all U2713HMs have that issue and it doesn't bother me.


----------



## CATACLYSMMM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> That came from ProMod83 on this *POST* who was the first.
> That's more than enough for replacement if you go that route. Here was my experience with Dell.
> 
> First *POST* with first call into Dell.
> 
> Second *POST* with comparison between revision received.
> 
> Third *POST* actual follow up by DELL rep.


My monitor currently looks like your top image on brightness. I was surprised by that since it's the newer revision. Is there anyway to check if it makes an actual difference in application? I don't want to have to be without a monitor for a little while if I don't have to be.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CATACLYSMMM*
> 
> My monitor currently looks like your top image on brightness. I was surprised by that since it's the newer revision. Is there anyway to check if it makes an actual difference in application? I don't want to have to be without a monitor for a little while if I don't have to be.


Yes - put in a Blu-ray with black borders.....if you notice the bleed in the black visible it's going to kill the blacks and you'll notice it every time.

My example. Expand the pic and you'll see how it's visible. Lower Left A00.



My replacement fixed this and cannot be seen through blacks and still deep blacks. Here is a movie playing...The Hobbit screen shot where you can no longer view the bleed in the black borders.


----------



## silverfox1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viper133*
> 
> Where did you guys get Rev A02 from, i spoke with three dell technicians and they dont know anything about a new revision.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> That came from ProMod83 on this *POST* who was the first.


Even though i did not accept the initial Dell manufactured A0 U2713HM from BestBuy at the pick up desk yesterday i have been communicating with the below lady whom is with Dell Global Sales to see if if their is any validity in the rumored A02 revision in the pipeline.

Below is her latest reply i received yesterday:

Sent: Wed, Jun 19, 2013 4:08 pm
Subject: RE: Response to your Dell.com inquiry

Hi Ron,
I am Shell's inside sales rep here at Dell. Would you be purchasing the monitor for personal or professional use? Can you please elaborate on what issues you are referring to?

Thanks!

Liz Monteith De Grenier
Global Sales
Dell | Global 500 Accounts
Office + 1-800-357-3355 extension: 5138570
Direct Phone: 512-513-8570
*Please note my name has changed to Liz De Grenier
If you would like to provide feedback, please email my manager [email protected]

_________________________________________________________________

I retired from Shell Oil Co. and we used to purchase quite a few Dell products so i went this route to see if i can get a legitimate response if their is truly an A02 revision forthcoming. Dont know if this Dell employee will know anymore then any of the Dell techs though. IMO Probably not. But worth a try. I replied back to her with questions that members here at the forum have pondered and will let you know what she responds back, if she does.

In the interim i ordered the below LG 27EA83R-D from Newegg today to test out. Even though it does utilize PWM dimming i have not been bothered by it thus far and not read any consumer complaints from actual owners of this LG unit whether it be the wide gamut D or R version thus far. I figured i might as well try the LG out for myself since it only cost a few bucks more then the U2713HM did having to pay $631 including sales tax at BestBuy for the Dell.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824005494&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL062013&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL062013-_-EMC-062013-Index-_-LCDMonitors-_-24005494-L011B

If i have to return the LG then hopefully Dell will resolve the issues that some folks are still encountering even with the A01 units & i will repurchase the U2713HM. Or try the Viewsonic VP2770 when the price drops a little further.

Regards,


----------



## Anoxy

protip: dell support doesn't know as much about your monitor as you do. If you mention any kind of defect, there's a 99% chance they'll offer you a replacement.


----------



## CATACLYSMMM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Yes - put in a Blu-ray with black borders.....if you notice the bleed in the black visible it's going to kill the blacks and you'll notice it every time.
> 
> My example. Expand the pic and you'll see how it's visible. Lower Left A00.
> 
> 
> 
> My replacement fixed this and cannot be seen through blacks and still deep blacks. Here is a movie playing...The Hobbit screen shot where you can no longer view the bleed in the black borders.


I'll take a picture of it when I get home and let me know what you think.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CATACLYSMMM*
> 
> I'll take a picture of it when I get home and let me know what you think.


Sure we'll all take a look.

Take it about five feet away in a completely dark room. One at 30% brightness other at 100%. Open MS Paint fill in black F11 full screen.


----------



## Killmassacre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *birthdaymonkey*
> 
> I would say that in a fully dark room, this bleed would be noticeable and distracting while watching a movie with black bars. I have the brightness at 50%. At 100% it's very pronounced. I think the colour is more yellow than white, although I can't get my room totally dark at the moment so it's hard to be certain. A01 is my revision.
> 
> I'm just got off the phone with technical support and they're sending out a new monitor (I asked for "new" twice and he said it would be a new one, not a refurb). I told them about the BLB in addition to the pixel defect. The agent was quite clear that one dead pixel was considered acceptable, but that they would issue the replacement on account of the backlight issue. I didn't mention the cross-hatching, as it sounds like just about all U2713HMs have that issue and it doesn't bother me.


I just came from 3 Asus PB278Q monitors (all had dead pixels) and just got this monitor yesterday and I also experienced some pretty bad yellow BLB and a dead pixel: (Revision A01)



I have a replacement monitor being shipped to me right now but I forgot to ask for a new monitor







even when using 15% brightness while playing BF3 it's quite noticeable. I hope my replacement monitor fairs better.


----------



## viper133

For those of you who are requesting a replacement because of the lower left yellow tint, did you tell Dell about the cross hatching, image retention and other related problems? If not, Dell wont fix it in their future Rev A02 just like it was ignored on Rev A01 (i dont even know what they revised in this current revision).


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viper133*
> 
> For those of you who are requesting a replacement because of the lower left yellow tint, did you tell Dell about the cross hatching, image retention and other related problems? If not, Dell wont fix it in their future Rev A02 just like it was ignored on Rev A01 (i dont even know what they revised in this current revision).


Not all of us had crosshatching or even less rare color retention. Neither of my two monitors had either. So nothing to say.

*Revision A01 addressed the slight buzzing when viewing large Excel/Word documents that came from the monitor.*

As for what we started noticing as members have posted for a few of us, our yellow bleed from A00 is now a lesser white bleed A01. However this morning we learned from one member who had A00 with yellow bleed replacement and said A01 still had yellow bleed, which I was expecting him to say it's white now. SO not sure if this was coincidence from others or not and not confirmable yet.

Having said this not all A00 monitors had the buzzing as my A00 didn't exemplify the buzz either. I just had back light bleed. Also side note - there are A00 monitors that don't have any issues like our OP. It's boiling down to poor QA on most of these. I do encourage everyone to make sure you do tell DELL everything as you said or it's not being documented on their side and may not get addressed. Couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## insoc

My U2713HM arrived last friday. No dead pixels thankfully. I don't know exactly what this cross-hatching is but I haven't noticed any different o wrong in my monitor so I won't be looking for things than don't disturb me. As I have OCD I certainly don't want that. My monitor is Rev A01.
The thing that is visibly is the yellow brightness on the down left side of the monitor. Is absolutely visible when the screen is absolutely dark. In other scenarios is not visible unless you insist in finiding it out.
This "yellow" brightness does not bother me at all. It's almost "invisible" to me and besides there a not many scenarios where you are stuck on a whole all-black screen. Compared to my former Dell U2711 I like the 2713HM better. The AG coating it's still there but not as visible like the U2711. For me it's the perfect combination as I hate glossy screens.
Nevertheless I have to say that I like the U2913W picture quality a bit more. For watching movies also it is fantastic so I'm keeping both.
One POSITVE and QUITE VISIBLE difference between the U2713HM and U2913WM is the lag. Lag in the U2713HM is almost non-existant though in the U2913WM is very visible but that doesn't mean that the U2913WM can't be used for gaming. Both are great monitors.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insoc*
> 
> My U2713HM arrived last friday. No dead pixels thankfully. I don't know exactly what this cross-hatching is but I haven't noticed any different o wrong in my monitor so I won't be looking for things than don't disturb me. As I have OCD I certainly don't want that. My monitor is Rev A01.
> The thing that is visibly is the yellow brightness on the down left side of the monitor. Is absolutely visible when the screen is absolutely dark. In other scenarios is not visible unless you insist in finiding it out.
> This "yellow" brightness does not bother me at all. It's almost "invisible" to me and besides there a not many scenarios where you are stuck on a whole all-black screen. Compared to my former Dell U2711 I like the 2713HM better. The AG coating it's still there but not as visible like the U2711. For me it's the perfect combination as I hate glossy screens.
> Nevertheless I have to say that I like the U2913W picture quality a bit more. For watching movies also it is fantastic so I'm keeping both.
> One POSITVE and QUITE VISIBLE difference between the U2713HM and U2913WM is the lag. Lag in the U2713HM is almost non-existant though in the U2913WM is very visible but that doesn't mean that the U2913WM can't be used for gaming. Both are great monitors.


Well congrats insoc glad to hear it.









Please feel free to post a pic w/name on MS Paint and fill out OP page submission and join us. We actually like seeing those.









I see your fairly new to OCN, most of us also have a fetish knowing ones rigs if your interested.
*"How to put your Rig in your Sig"*


----------



## Mjolnir125

Just to be clear, you should NOT have to settle for really obvious yellow corner glow. My panel doesn't have very dark black levels, but overall the black uniformity is about what I would expect for an IPS. The brightest area on a black screen for me is about one third from the left side on the bottom edge, and it is only about an inch wide and protrudes about half an inch into the screen. However, it is white bleed, not yellow, and it is only noticeable if I look at that part of the screen specifically while watching content that is displaying black in that area. The first panel I got had yellow in the lower left corner, and it was very obvious even when not looking for it.

While Dell won't technically replace the panel for one dead pixel, they will for just about anything else. Tell them you are dissatisfied with the backlight bleed. They don't even ask for proof, so they will just send you out a new one no questions asked. However, it is more than likely that you will get bleed than dead pixels.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> While Dell won't technically replace the panel for one dead pixel, they will for just about anything else. Tell them you are dissatisfied with the backlight bleed. They don't even ask for proof, so they will just send you out a new one no questions asked. However, it is more than likely that you will get bleed than dead pixels.


Indeed. I've been through three of these monitors now and none of them had dead pixels.


----------



## CATACLYSMMM

100% and 30%. It looks a lot worse in the picture than when I'm looking at it, but it still looks pretty bad. What do you guys suggest I do?


----------



## birthdaymonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Indeed. I've been through three of these monitors now and none of them had dead pixels.


I wasn't expecting a dead pixel either. This is the fourth Ultrasharp I've purchased (not to mention the dozen or so I've used at work) and the first time I've ever seen a dead pixel in one of them. The PB278Q was the first monitor I've ever owned (however briefly) that actually had any pixel defects, so either I've been lucky, or there's just something immature about the tech in this newest generation of IPS and PLS panels.

I'd be happy with a monitor that has:

1. no dead pixels
2. minimal BL bleed (I'm OK with a little bit)
3. minor cross-hatching that I can't see from my normal ~1m seating distance

My current display passes 1 of 3, so I'm confident that my next one will be better? If not, I'll return it and wait for a deal on the Viewsonic or just wait for new displays to come out.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CATACLYSMMM*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% and 30%. It looks a lot worse in the picture than when I'm looking at it, but it still looks pretty bad. What do you guys suggest I do?


Hmm that lower middle seems like a bright spot that may show through movies. Have you tried watching movies with black borders and is that spot bleeding through?

I would set your brightness to what you normally like it. I enjoy my brightness at 35%.

The room didn't look like it was pitch black but we're getting the idea. Looks like the picture was a bit overexposed. So I would test it out in those scenarios where you're actually using your monitor and that will be up to you to decide if it's good.

If you have any dead pixels especially those that are in your line of sight that I would return it.


----------



## CATACLYSMMM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Hmm that lower middle seems like a bright spot that may show through movies. Have you tried watching movies with black borders and is that spot bleeding through?
> 
> I would set your brightness to what you normally like it. I enjoy my brightness at 35%.
> 
> The room didn't look like it was pitch black but we're getting the idea. Looks like the picture was a bit overexposed. So I would test it out in those scenarios where you're actually using your monitor and that will be up to you to decide if it's good.
> 
> If you have any dead pixels especially those that are in your line of sight that I would return it.


My main use for the monitor is Adobe CS6 and Counterstrike: GO. I have dynamic constrast on and usually run it at high brightness. I don't see any dead pixels at all. Any movie in particular you'd recommend testing it with?


----------



## Anoxy

When he says test it with a movie, it's mostly to see if the bleeding/glow shines through the movie's black bars significantly.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CATACLYSMMM*
> 
> My main use for the monitor is Adobe CS6 and Counterstrike: GO. I have dynamic constrast on and usually run it at high brightness. I don't see any dead pixels at all. Any movie in particular you'd recommend testing it with?


Anything like "Lord of the rings" where you've got the black borders bottom and top - widescreen. This way you can see if you have a bleeding through in the black area because that could become a nuisance.

Maybe even catch a screenshot of the game as it's loading into another scenery where it's got black borders again. Kind a like my Battlefield 3 screen shot I posted a few posts back. Because if it is showing through then your blacks are not going to be as deep black as they can be when you're viewing pictures and doing other things as well.


----------



## CATACLYSMMM

Wow, this really sucks. The BLB is quite noticable on this trailer I opened up. I think I'm going to reach out to support and see what I can do.


----------



## Arizonian

Yeah that is not one you want to keep. At this point the call is yours, either a refund or be call Dell and they will have a new one shipped out to you within 2 to 5 business days at the very most while you hang on to this one and wait.

I would call them right now if you're going to do that and let us know how things turn out.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CATACLYSMMM*
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, this really sucks. The BLB is quite noticable on this trailer I opened up. I think I'm going to reach out to support and see what I can do.


Yeah, that is definitely not something you should have to settle for. My bleed only shows up on camera when I take a picture of a totally black screen, otherwise the rest of the image is always much brighter.

You really shouldn't need to run at 100% brightness; according to me Spyder 4 the 100% brightness setting is around 370 cd/m^2, which is almost painful to view in most conditions. I usually keep my brightness around 41 or so.


----------



## CATACLYSMMM

I like the brightness jacked up tbh. I keep it on DCR and let it go from there. I submitted it for a replacement and they're sending me one. Dell support is outstanding!

This was built in April Revision A01 just for your guys reference.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CATACLYSMMM*
> 
> I like the brightness jacked up tbh. I keep it on DCR and let it go from there. I submitted it for a replacement and they're sending me one. Dell support is outstanding!
> 
> This was built in April Revision A01 just for your guys reference.


The DCR makes you relinquish all brightness control, and does it all manually. I personally think it is a useless gimmick; the actual contrast that matters is the contrast of a single image; that is the difference between bright and dark on a given frame of video. What the dynamic contrast does is make dark scenes darker overall (including the bright parts) and bright scenes even brighter, which just screws with my eyes and gets pretty irritating.


----------



## CATACLYSMMM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> The DCR makes you relinquish all brightness control, and does it all manually. I personally think it is a useless gimmick; the actual contrast that matters is the contrast of a single image; that is the difference between bright and dark on a given frame of video. What the dynamic contrast does is make dark scenes darker overall (including the bright parts) and bright scenes even brighter, which just screws with my eyes and gets pretty irritating.


The screens just look too dark to me if I turn down the brightness. Not sure why that is, but it has always been like that.


----------



## Anoxy

Anything over 30 gives me a headache. Feels like I should be wearing sunglasses.


----------



## twerk

Here's a link for your signature if anyone would like it








*[Official] Dell U2713HM: 2560x1440 Semi-Glossy IPS Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][B][SIZE=3][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1380527/official-dell-u2713hm-2560x1440-semi-glossy-ips-club/0_100][Official] Dell U2713HM: 2560x1440 Semi-Glossy IPS Club[/URL][/SIZE][/B][/CENTER]


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Here's a link for your signature if anyone would like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dell U2713HM: 2560x1440 Semi-Glossy IPS Club*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [CENTER][B][I][SIZE=3][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1380527/dell-u2713hm-2560x1440-semi-glossy-ips-club/0_100]Dell U2713HM: 2560x1440 Semi-Glossy IPS Club[/URL][/SIZE][/I][/B][/CENTER]


I'm glad you made this, nice job.







There's no doubt this thread deserves being made *[Official]*.

If you feel adding that to the signature it's up to you, as the club really has become a watering hole for *U2713HM* owners. _(Including myself)_. In this time since starting it we've had first time new OCN members from around the world join particularly to ask questions in first posts and join us here regarding this monitor as well as other established OCN members. I almost always see guests in the log visiting and its been very supportive source of information that's still being compiled and has much more to go. Google 'U2713HM' and you find yourself here.

Great job with your dedication creating and maintaining it AndyM95









It's up to you if you don't think it's too long of a title adding it in the signature but has been added to the thread.


----------



## Bigbeaver

count me in.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigbeaver*
> 
> count me in.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's a beautiful set up. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Bigbeaver

Has anyone tried overclocking their 2713hm with EVGA Precision X?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigbeaver*
> 
> Has anyone tried overclocking their 2713hm with EVGA Precision X?


I'm using Nvidia Control Panel and found it easiest setting a custom profile. I use the 90 Hz profile gaming and for everything else I'm at 60 Hz refresh.



There may be someone using EVGA Precision but I can't remember.


----------



## Bigbeaver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I'm using Nvidia Control Panel and found it easiest setting a custom profile. I use the 90 Hz profile gaming and for everything else I'm at 60 Hz refresh.
> 
> 
> 
> There may be someone using EVGA Precision but I can't remember.


Wow 90 Hz, I was thinking around 70 so that's good news. I'll can hardly wait for my new card to get here so i can try this.


----------



## Arizonian

On desktop over clocking refresh I can see frame skipping on the cursor I found out. Gaming don't see it and maintain higher than 90 FPS ultra settings with no AA in BF3.

Keeping Hz = FPS or above is smooth movement gaming.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigbeaver*
> 
> Has anyone tried overclocking their 2713hm with EVGA Precision X?


EVGA precision is for overclocking your GPU clocks, not overclocking monitor refresh rate (which are totally different and unrelated things).


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> EVGA precision is for overclocking your GPU clocks, not overclocking monitor refresh rate (which are totally different and unrelated things).


EVGA recently added Pixel Clock over clock in Precision.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I'm glad you made this, nice job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no doubt this thread deserves being made *[Official]*.
> 
> If you feel adding that to the signature it's up to you, as the club really has become a watering hole for *U2713HM* owners. _(Including myself)_. In this time since starting it we've had first time new OCN members from around the world join particularly to ask questions in first posts and join us here regarding this monitor as well as other established OCN members. I almost always see guests in the log visiting and its been very supportive source of information that's still being compiled and has much more to go. Google 'U2713HM' and you find yourself here.
> 
> Great job with your dedication creating and maintaining it AndyM95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's up to you if you don't think it's too long of a title adding it in the signature but has been added to the thread.


Thanks Ari! I've updated the signature link









Our next mission is to get onto the front page of Google, it's currently top of the second page.

In regards to your PM, I think Google docs is having some problems at the moment







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigbeaver*
> 
> count me in.


I've added you but Google docs is having some server issues at the moment, it will be updated soon though I hope









Welcome to the club and very nice setup!


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> EVGA recently added Pixel Clock over clock in Precision.


I didn't know that; I have an AMD card so I haven't used Precision in a while.


----------



## jrelthewise

Here's my set up, recently picked up a U2713HM (center) and a S2340M (right). I'm so














right now its absurd, no dead pixels, no light bleeding, no yellow tinting, no defects of any kind!! Rev A00 by the way.

Gaming has been a dream and my GTX 680 is just eating up the 1440p resolution like its nothing! Only downside is the IPS panels are so brilliant and vivid that my flagship Sharp Aquos on the far left now looks so dull and lifeless...


----------



## silverfox1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silverfox1*
> 
> Even though i did not accept the initial Dell manufactured A0 U2713HM from BestBuy at the pick up desk yesterday i have been communicating with the below lady whom is with Dell Global Sales to see if if their is any validity in the rumored A02 revision in the pipeline.
> 
> Below is her latest reply i received yesterday:
> 
> Sent: Wed, Jun 19, 2013 4:08 pm
> Subject: RE: Response to your Dell.com inquiry
> 
> Hi Ron,
> I am Shell's inside sales rep here at Dell. Would you be purchasing the monitor for personal or professional use? Can you please elaborate on what issues you are referring to?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Liz Monteith De Grenier
> Global Sales
> Dell | Global 500 Accounts
> Office + 1-800-357-3355 extension: 5138570
> Direct Phone: 512-513-8570
> *Please note my name has changed to Liz De Grenier
> If you would like to provide feedback, please email my manager [email protected]
> 
> _________________________________________________________________
> 
> I retired from Shell Oil Co. and we used to purchase quite a few Dell products so i went this route to see if i can get a legitimate response if their is truly an A02 revision forthcoming. Dont know if this Dell employee will know anymore then any of the Dell techs though. IMO Probably not. But worth a try. I replied back to her with questions that members here at the forum have pondered and will let you know what she responds back, if she does.
> 
> In the interim i ordered the below LG 27EA83R-D from Newegg today to test out. Even though it does utilize PWM dimming i have not been bothered by it thus far and not read any consumer complaints from actual owners of this LG unit whether it be the wide gamut D or R version thus far. I figured i might as well try the LG out for myself since it only cost a few bucks more then the U2713HM did having to pay $631 including sales tax at BestBuy for the Dell.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824005494&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL062013&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL062013-_-EMC-062013-Index-_-LCDMonitors-_-24005494-L011B
> 
> If i have to return the LG then hopefully Dell will resolve the issues that some folks are still encountering even with the A01 units & i will repurchase the U2713HM. Or try the Viewsonic VP2770 when the price drops a little further.
> 
> Regards,


A02 Revision Update Info

For those of you that are interested in the supposed A02 revision release here below is the final e-mail reply answer i received from the Dell Global representative that we used to deal with when i worked for Shell Oil Co. before retiring:

e-mail quote

Hi Ron,

According to our Quality Engineering team the solution to this issue has been completely rolled out. No further revisions are planned at this time.

"Displays from the repair center should have revision A02 which would be the latest. Displays from the factory may have revision A00 because they changed all the part numbers due to implementation of ES 6.0. These will have the new SLC1 panels with all the fixes."

If Shell will be purchasing a monitor for you I can quote it. If you will be purchasing a monitor yourself for personal use I'll get a quote for you from our Employee Purchase team.

Thanks!

Liz Monteith De Grenier

Global Sales

Dell | Global 500 Accounts

Office + 1-800-357-3355 extension: 5138570

Direct Phone: 512-513-8570

Anyways good luck and hope this resolves or might help present owners & any future prospective buyers of this model.

Regards,


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrelthewise*
> 
> Here's my set up, recently picked up a U2713HM (center) and a S2340M (right). I'm so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right now its absurd, no dead pixels, no light bleeding, no yellow tinting, no defects of any kind!! Rev A00 by the way.
> 
> Gaming has been a dream and my GTX 680 is just eating up the 1440p resolution like its nothing! Only downside is the IPS panels are so brilliant and vivid that my flagship Sharp Aquos on the far left now looks so dull and lifeless...


Welcome to OCN and welcome to the club!









Nice setup you have there, is that the regular MSI 680 or the lightning version?


----------



## birthdaymonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silverfox1*
> 
> A02 Revision Update Info
> 
> For those of you that are interested in the supposed A02 revision release here below is the final e-mail reply answer i received from the Dell Global representative that we used to deal with when i worked for Shell Oil Co. before retiring:
> 
> e-mail quote
> 
> Hi Ron,
> 
> According to our Quality Engineering team the solution to this issue has been completely rolled out. No further revisions are planned at this time.
> 
> "Displays from the repair center should have revision A02 which would be the latest. Displays from the factory may have revision A00 because they changed all the part numbers due to implementation of ES 6.0. These will have the new SLC1 panels with all the fixes."
> 
> If Shell will be purchasing a monitor for you I can quote it. If you will be purchasing a monitor yourself for personal use I'll get a quote for you from our Employee Purchase team.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Liz Monteith De Grenier
> 
> Global Sales
> 
> Dell | Global 500 Accounts
> 
> Office + 1-800-357-3355 extension: 5138570
> 
> Direct Phone: 512-513-8570
> 
> Anyways good luck and hope this resolves or might help present owners & any future prospective buyers of this model.
> 
> Regards,


Thanks for the info! I should be getting a new display from the repair centre in the next week or two. I'll definitely be reporting on what revision they send me... hopefully an A02! I find the part about renaming the A02 -> A00 to be kinda bizarre though.


----------



## silverfox1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *birthdaymonkey*
> 
> Thanks for the info! I should be getting a new display from the repair centre in the next week or two. I'll definitely be reporting on what revision they send me... hopefully an A02! I find the part about renaming the A02 -> A00 to be kinda bizarre though.


Sounds peculiar to me also but be sure and let us know how your replacement turns out in regards to this e-mail reply i posted since if the LG 27EA83R-D i am receiving today dont pan out and i return it to Newegg, i will repurchase this Dell once again direct from Dell this time providing the known issues have truly been resolved.

Regards & Good Luck,


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silverfox1*
> 
> A02 Revision Update Info
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you that are interested in the supposed A02 revision release here below is the final e-mail reply answer i received from the Dell Global representative that we used to deal with when i worked for Shell Oil Co. before retiring:
> 
> e-mail quote
> 
> Hi Ron,
> 
> According to our Quality Engineering team the solution to this issue has been completely rolled out. No further revisions are planned at this time.
> 
> "Displays from the repair center should have revision A02 which would be the latest. Displays from the factory may have revision A00 because they changed all the part numbers due to implementation of ES 6.0. These will have the new SLC1 panels with all the fixes."
> 
> If Shell will be purchasing a monitor for you I can quote it. If you will be purchasing a monitor yourself for personal use I'll get a quote for you from our Employee Purchase team.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Liz Monteith De Grenier
> 
> Global Sales
> 
> Dell | Global 500 Accounts
> 
> Office + 1-800-357-3355 extension: 5138570
> 
> Direct Phone: 512-513-8570
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways good luck and hope this resolves or might help present owners & any future prospective buyers of this model.
> 
> Regards,


Thank you for sharing your correspondence with Dell. Any info on the U2713HM is very welcome and appreciative you shared.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrelthewise*
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my set up, recently picked up a U2713HM (center) and a S2340M (right). I'm so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right now its absurd, no dead pixels, no light bleeding, no yellow tinting, no defects of any kind!! Rev A00 by the way.
> 
> Gaming has been a dream and my GTX 680 is just eating up the 1440p resolution like its nothing! Only downside is the IPS panels are so brilliant and vivid that my flagship Sharp Aquos on the far left now looks so dull and lifeless...


Congrats on your new U2713HM, nice set up and on the first try!









Also I see this is your first post on OCN.......welcome aboard.


----------



## silverfox1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Thank you for sharing your correspondence with Dell. Any info on the U2713HM is very welcome and appreciative you shared.


Your Welcome, as all of us are simply in the same boat trying to achieve a decent monitor with our hard earned money regardless of the make or model.

Regards,


----------



## mvpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silverfox1*
> 
> Your Welcome, as all of us are simply in the same boat trying to achieve a decent monitor with our hard earned money regardless of the make or model.
> 
> Regards,


It seems so many people are recommending this monitor without mentioning any issues that many people have suffered with crosshatching (minor issue) and corner blb (major issue).
What is point in saying Rev A02 is perfect if same people were saying rev A00 was perfect before.


----------



## jrelthewise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Congrats on your new U2713HM, nice set up and on the first try!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I see this is your first post on OCN.......welcome aboard.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Welcome to OCN and welcome to the club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice setup you have there, is that the regular MSI 680 or the lightning version?


Thanks guys! I have a regular 680, no lightning unfortunately. It overclocks quite well though so I'm still happy


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mvpe*
> 
> It seems so many people are recommending this monitor without mentioning any issues that many people have suffered with crosshatching (minor issue) and corner blb (major issue).
> What is point in saying Rev A02 is perfect if same people were saying rev A00 was perfect before.


That's a very fair question. Here are many reviews that will tell you exactly why as well. All saying the same thing about how good this monitor is. If it wasn't true the reviews from so many wouldn't be this good across the board. Read them, not just browse through them and you will see what we have on our desks.

When we finally receive a monitor that is a good monitor it excels over other IPS monitors is the reason.

*REVIEW: Dell U2713HM* - PRAD
*Dell U2713HM - Unbeatable performance out of the box* - AnandTech
*Dell U2713HM* - TFT Central
*Dell Ultrasharp U2713HM 27" AH-IPS Monitor Review* - Hardware Canucks
*Dell U2713HM monitor* - MacWorld

This thread really shows how happy owners are when we finally get one that is free from these defects in actual use. The club thread without a fault also does point out the poor quality assurance Dell has. We aren't hiding anything. If DELL customer support / warranty was not exceptional, which we've proven many times over it is beyond any other company, then we would not be recommending this monitor.

You can go to any club thread and see defects from IPS monitors. The PB278Q and VP2770 two other popular monitors also have the same common issues minus the unique ones to this monitor but carry their own issues like PB278Q with possible PWM dimming issue. When your buying a Korean panel the level of tolerance or expectations of problems is not as a high priority as you knew that going into it when buying it. The U2713HM seems to attract a very discerning person who buys it to be assured for a solid 3 years they will get a replacement and don't have to settle for ANY defects if they don't want to. Those of us who have found a good U2713HM, love them and that speaks for itself on a personal level.

Buy any other monitor and it's like a luck of the draw to get one free of anything. IPS panels seem to all come with back light bleed. Yes there are many models to choose from and in the end if it's a good monitor, more power to you. Still doesn't take away the fact anything those reviews show you. Hope this helps understand where we are coming from.


----------



## silverfox1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mvpe*
> 
> It seems so many people are recommending this monitor without mentioning any issues that many people have suffered with crosshatching (minor issue) and corner blb (major issue).
> What is point in saying Rev A02 is perfect if same people were saying rev A00 was perfect before.


One thing to consider is the Dell monitors have been very popular for many years and sold worldwide with many happy and satisfied users. Some folks are not as picky as others, some production models do obviously have QC issues as mentioned in this thread and on other forums.

Take the Dell forum example below and see what Dell deems acceptable to some of the issues that owners complain about:

http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/peripherals/f/3529/p/19497194/20324084.aspx#20324084

No one on this forum is stating specifically any A02 revision is perfect.

The Dell Global sales rep stated back to me in her e-mail that the repair center will be sending out replacement displays with the A02 revisions intact. She also stated that the new builds with all the A02 revisions intact will be relabled as the original A00. So if thats the case like she stated then i will be waiting for some new owner that purchases direct from Dell to receive a new A00 display with a build date of June 2013 and i have not at this time seen or heard of this occurring yet.

There is also the possible scenario that we will see the new successor to this U2713HM display from Dell in August before we ever see a A00 stamped U2713HM with a build date of June 2013 or later, which IMO will probably be the case.

Regards,


----------



## insoc

It always amuse me when someone states that a particular monitor have some "MAYOR ISSUE" as a general concern while other owners don't see that "MAYOR" issue as a issue at all.

My U2713HM Rev. 01 does have down left corner bleeding but it is ONLY visible in all constant all dark scenarios. I don't notice it when doing PC task, watching youtube videos nor playing video games. I do notice it in movies when there is a very dark scene but it is only for a few seconds as the movie continue with other scenes. Find me a better 27" monitor for my purporses than my now beloved 2713HM and I take it but trading a "defect" in this monitor for a "defect" in another monitor is definitely a NO-NO.

One bigger issue for me is the input lag in the U2913HM. I find it affects gameplay (when playing video games) and some very fast movie scenes but the gorgeous image and unique design (21:9) find the U2913WM a great and U-N-I-Q-U-E experience for watching movies with your PC.


----------



## Mattgfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silverfox1*
> 
> A02 Revision Update Info
> 
> For those of you that are interested in the supposed A02 revision release here below is the final e-mail reply answer i received from the Dell Global representative that we used to deal with when i worked for Shell Oil Co. before retiring:
> 
> e-mail quote
> 
> Hi Ron,
> 
> According to our Quality Engineering team the solution to this issue has been completely rolled out. No further revisions are planned at this time.
> 
> "Displays from the repair center should have revision A02 which would be the latest. Displays from the factory may have revision A00 because they changed all the part numbers due to implementation of ES 6.0. These will have the new SLC1 panels with all the fixes."
> 
> If Shell will be purchasing a monitor for you I can quote it. If you will be purchasing a monitor yourself for personal use I'll get a quote for you from our Employee Purchase team.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Liz Monteith De Grenier
> 
> Global Sales
> 
> Dell | Global 500 Accounts
> 
> Office + 1-800-357-3355 extension: 5138570
> 
> Direct Phone: 512-513-8570
> 
> Anyways good luck and hope this resolves or might help present owners & any future prospective buyers of this model.
> 
> Regards,


OK so after researching a little bit more this new Revision(A02) might be hopeful! Looks like according to your email that Dell has changed from their old panel the LG.Display LM270WQ1-*SLB2* AH-IPS to a LG.Display LM270WQ1-*SLC1* AH-IPS. I looked up the current panel serial number and compared the two. The change makes sense going in chronological order, I like the sound of this. Dell hasn't changed their panel in the past Rev model so this seems like a big step.

I had a U273HM but the crosshatching was bad and bleed. I purchased the VP2770 and didn't like the stand, it was way to big and made the monitor stick out way to far for my desk for my liking. Also the Dell quality seem to be overall better(picture,contrast, menus, ect) besides the crosshatching issue. I am hoping the A02 fixes the crosshatching, the BLB seems to be a norm but might be fixed also.


----------



## CATACLYSMMM

This is a luck of the draw scenario. My replacement Rev01 just came in and it's absolutely perfect. The calibration report was much better and there's 0 backlight bleed. When you describe a perfect monitor, this one is it now.

The weird part though is that they didn't include a return label like they said they would. How do I return the other one now?


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CATACLYSMMM*
> 
> This is a luck of the draw scenario. My replacement Rev01 just came in and it's absolutely perfect. The calibration report was much better and there's 0 backlight bleed. When you describe a perfect monitor, this one is it now.
> 
> The weird part though is that they didn't include a return label like they said they would. How do I return the other one now?


Talk to customer support and they will email you one. For some reason, they didn't give me one in the box either.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CATACLYSMMM*
> 
> This is a luck of the draw scenario. My replacement Rev01 just came in and it's absolutely perfect. The calibration report was much better and there's 0 backlight bleed. When you describe a perfect monitor, this one is it now.
> 
> The weird part though is that they didn't include a return label like they said they would. How do I return the other one now?


Congrats on getting a good one.







Sweet.

They did a call back on me after receiving it to see if I was satisfied. I didn't receive one either off the bat and had called for one. Had I not called, Dell called me a couple days later anyway and I could have asked for a return shipping label at that time.

You should expect a call soon. Yes....they make sure your happy with the exchange too.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Talk to customer support and they will email you one. For some reason, they didn't give me one in the box either.


The return label is already on the shipping box. No need to slap another label on it.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> The return label is already on the shipping box. No need to slap another label on it.


Hey, you'll have to forgive me but I don't recall if you took a screen shot of OCN name with pic of your monitor? Can't see OP list of members from my iPhone right now. If not, please do join us.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> The return label is already on the shipping box. No need to slap another label on it.


No, in my case it wasn't. Trust me, I looked for a long time, and I am neither an idiot nor am I illiterate. If it was on the box, I would have seen it. The return label they sent me was nothing like anything that was on the box. I got one of the first Rev A01 panels, so I assume they just forgot to put it there.


----------



## COMBO2

How good is Dell with the support? My U2713HM should be arriving tomorrow and I'm interested as to how their attitude is towards it. If I owned Dell, I would be gutted sending out so many new monitors because of defect haha.


----------



## Mjolnir125

If you look over this thread you will see that Dell's support is about as good as possible.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> No, in my case it wasn't. Trust me, I looked for a long time, and I am neither an idiot nor am I illiterate. If it was on the box, I would have seen it. The return label they sent me was nothing like anything that was on the box. I got one of the first Rev A01 panels, so I assume they just forgot to put it there.


In my case, all I had to do was place the monitor and accessories back into the box it came in, tape the box up and drop it off at Fed Ex....


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> How good is Dell with the support? My U2713HM should be arriving tomorrow and I'm interested as to how their attitude is towards it. If I owned Dell, I would be gutted sending out so many new monitors because of defect haha.


As Mjolnir125 said, as good as it gets and from what I've read around OCN, the best. I couldn't have said that when this thread first started, but with all the documentation from different people, it's the common denomitaor.

Click *HERE* for my experience and it's been the norm across the board.

I also think DELL is and has been addressing the issues actively and as any good company would do by backing up it's warranty even if at a loss. As a whole the company is doing consistently well looking at them from a *stock portfolio* standpoint. Big businesses that purchase from DELL get the assurance you get with support and individuals like us benefit from that in turn. Only time will tell if we start to see more reliability without defects on new purchases in the Ultra series if they are getting things right out of the gate.

When you do get one without, it's a great monitor. *Reviews list*.

Please do post your findings when you get your monitor, as you can see we're just as interested in your monitor as we were our own.


----------



## silverfox1

I realize this is the Dell U2713HM monitor thread but since i have been closely following the thread and attempting to get legitimate forthright answers from Dell support in regards to what exactly they are doing to resolve some of the issues some consumers within this forum have encountered with this display. Although patiently waiting, in the interim i did order the LG 27EA83R-D last week from Newegg during a promo to test it out. I have seen no pertinent reviews on this specific R version model, so just decided to take a chance since being retired gives me time to play.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824005494&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL062013&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL062013-_-EMC-062013-Index-_-LCDMonitors-_-24005494-L011B

I have absolutely no idea if Dell actually uses the exact same panel but i can assure you after sitting this LG up last night and doing no more then tweaking the custom six color palette which includes saturation & hue adjustments, & dialing down the brightness to 35% i have seen absolutely no problems. No dead pixels, no tinting anywhere. I did not like the SRGB factory calibrated mode as it was too washed out for my needs pertaining to photography usage which is my main objective.

Of course i still have 29 days left to decide if its a keeper and if not i will still continue to follow this informative thread to see if what the Dell Global sales rep told me in my earlier posts is truly validated which would encourage me to repurchase the U2713HM once again.

Few pics from wallpaper.com with the LG 27EA83R-D below taken with a Canon 60D at f2.8, ISO400, no flash :




Regards Ron,


----------



## kmetek

wow, thanks for info RON....This LG available in EU too?

we have this here

Monitor LG 27EA83D LED IPS (27EA83D-PZ)


----------



## Mattgfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silverfox1*
> 
> I realize this is the Dell U2713HM monitor thread but since i have been closely following the thread and attempting to get legitimate forthright answers from Dell support in regards to what exactly they are doing to resolve some of the issues some consumers within this forum have encountered with this display. Although patiently waiting, in the interim i did order the LG 27EA83R-D last week from Newegg during a promo to test it out. I have seen no pertinent reviews on this specific R version model, so just decided to take a chance since being retired gives me time to play.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824005494&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL062013&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL062013-_-EMC-062013-Index-_-LCDMonitors-_-24005494-L011B
> 
> I have absolutely no idea if Dell actually uses the exact same panel but i can assure you after sitting this LG up last night and doing no more then tweaking the custom six color palette which includes saturation & hue adjustments, & dialing down the brightness to 35% i have seen absolutely no problems. No dead pixels, no tinting anywhere. I did not like the SRGB factory calibrated mode as it was too washed out for my needs pertaining to photography usage which is my main objective.
> 
> Of course i still have 29 days left to decide if its a keeper and if not i will still continue to follow this informative thread to see if what the Dell Global sales rep told me in my earlier posts is truly validated which would encourage me to repurchase the U2713HM once again.
> 
> Few pics from wallpaper.com with the LG 27EA83R-D below taken with a Canon 60D at f2.8, ISO400, no flash :
> 
> Regards Ron,


Very nice. Does this monitor use PWM Like the LG 27EA83-D ?
http://www.flatpanelshd.com/focus.php?subaction=showfull&id=1362457985
Quick and easy test. Try it out with different brightness levels starting at 100%
Thanks!

edit: Looks like the LG 27EA83 R does use PWM like its bigger brother. If you could confirm that would be great.


----------



## silverfox1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmetek*
> 
> wow, thanks for info RON....This LG available in EU too?
> 
> we have this here
> 
> Monitor LG 27EA83D LED IPS (27EA83D-PZ)


I would assume it is since only the D version was also only first offered here in the States. Alot of folks have pondered, researched , purchased and tried the PB278Q, VP2770, Microcenter Auria, Monoprice, & a variety of the E-bay Korean models myself included. I still feel this Dell with the 3yr. warranty is very attractive but merely wanted to try this specific LG R version out personally since consumer reviews are very limited.

Dont give up on the Dell since i surely have not and really enjoy all the new technology the various brands offer us each year. I can only imagine what folks will be viewing in a mere 5 yrs from now.

Regards, Ron


----------



## Arizonian

Appreciate the update Silverfox1. Nice monitor.

I do ask if others are interested to take it to PM's to Silverfox to keep the club from being derailed as it was once before and confused others when were not talking about the same monitor. Much appreciated.


----------



## silverfox1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattgfx*
> 
> Very nice. Does this monitor use PWM Like the LG 27EA83-D ?
> http://www.flatpanelshd.com/focus.php?subaction=showfull&id=1362457985
> Quick and easy test. Try it out with different brightness levels starting at 100%
> Thanks!


Yes it does use PWM and that was the 1st thing i checked when initially powering it up since they always ship them at 100% brightness. I did not experience or visualize any of the effects some folks claim they do but thats not to say a different person will not. I just checked it again on a solid white screen at 50,75, & again at 100%. This monitor is actually still so bright at 33% i could turn it down some more.

Regards, Ron


----------



## silverfox1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Appreciate the update Silverfox1. Nice monitor.
> 
> I do ask if others are interested to take it to PM's to Silverfox to keep the club from being derailed as it was once before and confused others when were not talking about the same monitor. Much appreciated.


I agree and i was going to suggest the same. If i do decide to retain this LG i will start a Thread in the near future for any folks interested.

Regards, Ron


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silverfox1*
> 
> I agree and i was going to suggest the same. If i do decide to retain this LG i will start a Thread in the near future for any folks interested.
> 
> Regards, Ron


That's a great idea and will be welcomed on OCN.


----------



## Anoxy

looks really over saturated

edit: whoops didn't see your post Arizonian, sorry.

Go Dell! :3


----------



## Mattgfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silverfox1*
> 
> Yes it does use PWM and that was the 1st thing i checked when initially powering it up since they always ship them at 100% brightness. I did not experience or visualize any of the effects some folks claim they do but thats not to say a different person will not. I just checked it again on a solid white screen at 50,75, & again at 100%. This monitor is actually still so bright at 33% i could turn it down some more.
> 
> Regards, Ron


Thank you for confirming. PWM bothers me a good amount thats why i am on the U2713hm band wagon.

On another note, I appreciate that email you sent to Dell! It gives me hope that Rev 02 will have a new panel, and most of the issues fixed.

Lets hope Rev 02 starts showing up soon with the new panel.


----------



## viper133

Hopefully when the time comes, they will let me exchange my monitor for a new REV 02, it is currently 3 months old. A user here had that done with his monitor, (brought in Dec 2012) got a brand new U2713H as replacement even until June 2013.

For now, i will just live with the black light bleed, cross hatching and image retention.


----------



## Killmassacre

For those interested I just got my replacement monitor from Dell (rma'd back on the 19th due to dead pixel and bad yellow BLB). The new monitor still suffers from cross-hatching and is a refurb (forgot to ask for a new monitor) but it does not have and dead/stuck pixels and has minimal BLB. The monitor I received is A01. here are some comparison shots:

1st U2713HM at 70% brightness:


Replacement at 70% brightness:


Hopefully it's visible from my photos I took, but my replacement has much less BLB (virtually non existent in actual use). So even though it's a refurb with a couple scratches on the back I'm a happy camper


----------



## Anoxy

Yeah that second one looks damn good. Congrats.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killmassacre*
> 
> For those interested -snip-
> 
> my replacement has much less BLB (virtually non existent in actual use). So even though it's a refurb with a couple scratches on the back I'm a happy camper


Congrats.









So far two things we keep confirming, QA is not so good and Dell warranty makes it right.









*PS* - submit a pic with name for entry - join the front page list.


----------



## COMBO2

I got my U2713HM today. I love it to bits, only thing is that it has what looks like yellow IPS glow in the left corner and a little point of yellow glow along the bottom bezel. There aren't any dead pixels, but the glow is very noticeable in games (Crysis 3) and movies and stuff and quite frankly distracting. Do you think I should ask for another monitor or just deal with the one I have?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> I got my U2713HM today. I love it to bits, only thing is that it has what looks like yellow IPS glow in the left corner and a little point of yellow glow along the bottom bezel. There aren't any dead pixels, but the glow is very noticeable in games (Crysis 3) and movies and stuff and quite frankly distracting. Do you think I should ask for another monitor or just deal with the one I have?


Wells that's just it, you don't have to settle with Dell. You've got the premium panel warranty if your sticking with it. You paid for it and your entitled to nothing less than a monitor free of back light bleed, dead pixels, or crosshatching when in actual use. You may feel you don't want to push your luck and get worse but if you can see it in actual use, call Dell.

Tell Dell your wanting replacement and a new revision A01 when they send the next one. Your not satisfied or return it. I can see if you had purchased a budget monitor why you might have to settle...but you didn't. Doesn't matter where you live with them, including Australia. Up to you, but you'll get the same response from other club members here. Good luck.


----------



## bern43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> I got my U2713HM today. I love it to bits, only thing is that it has what looks like yellow IPS glow in the left corner and a little point of yellow glow along the bottom bezel. There aren't any dead pixels, but the glow is very noticeable in games (Crysis 3) and movies and stuff and quite frankly distracting. Do you think I should ask for another monitor or just deal with the one I have?


Just have them ship you out a new monitor before sending yours back. With my current 2412 I was able to compare the new one with the original and actually decided to keep the original.


----------



## Kyno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silverfox1*
> 
> Yes it does use PWM and that was the 1st thing i checked when initially powering it up since they always ship them at 100% brightness. I did not experience or visualize any of the effects some folks claim they do but thats not to say a different person will not. I just checked it again on a solid white screen at 50,75, & again at 100%. This monitor is actually still so bright at 33% i could turn it down some more.
> 
> Regards, Ron


Whaaat? :'(

Can anyonse else confirm?

I was actually thinking of getting this monitor because of this: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/flicker_free_database.htm, stating it wasn't using PWM.


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Wells that's just it, you don't have to settle with Dell. You've got the premium panel warranty if your sticking with it. You paid for it and your entitled to nothing less than a monitor free of back light bleed, dead pixels, or crosshatching when in actual use. You may feel you don't want to push your luck and get worse but if you can see it in actual use, call Dell.
> 
> Tell Dell your wanting replacement and a new revision A01 when they send the next one. Your not satisfied or return it. I can see if you had purchased a budget monitor why you might have to settle...but you didn't. Doesn't matter where you live with them, including Australia. Up to you, but you'll get the same response from other club members here. Good luck.


Thanks for the advice mate. So how does it all get sorted, because I was aware that these monitors had a next day replacement policy or something? I'm so far really impressed with the monitor. Games and video look amazing and the colours are perfect. Not too saturated but not not washed out. I really love the resolution. The only drawback for me is the glow but from what you're saying it should be easy to replace.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> Thanks for the advice mate. So how does it all get sorted, because I was aware that these monitors had a next day replacement policy or something? I'm so far really impressed with the monitor. Games and video look amazing and the colours are perfect. Not too saturated but not not washed out. I really love the resolution. The only drawback for me is the glow but from what you're saying it should be easy to replace.


Very easy. You'll keep your monitor while they cross ship at no cost to you both ways. Call or go through online chat. Keep us posted while you go through it here as we've been following many different countries and thier experience.

My experience link. Which sums it up for everyone that has.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1380527/official-dell-u2713hm-2560x1440-semi-glossy-ips-club/510


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyno*
> 
> Whaaat? :'(
> 
> Can anyonse else confirm?
> 
> I was actually thinking of getting this monitor because of this: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/flicker_free_database.htm, stating it wasn't using PWM.


I am lead to believe that the LG uses PWM. The Dell certainly does not. I actually don't know of a Dell these days that does use PWM tbh.


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Very easy. You'll keep your monitor while they cross ship at no cost to you both ways. Call or go through online chat. Keep us posted while you go through it here as we've been following many different countries and thier experience.
> 
> My experience link. Which sums it up for everyone that has.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1380527/official-dell-u2713hm-2560x1440-semi-glossy-ips-club/510


No worries dude, I'll keep you posted on how it goes. Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Kyno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> I am lead to believe that the LG uses PWM. The Dell certainly does not. I actually don't know of a Dell these days that does use PWM tbh.


My mistake, read the first post too fast and thought he was talking about the Dell, things just got back to normal, thanks









I'll be waiting to see if there's a good offer for the Dell in the next few weeks (summer sales just started today here in France), then I'll get back to post my impressions.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyno*
> 
> My mistake, read the first post too fast and thought he was talking about the Dell, things just got back to normal, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be waiting to see if there's a good offer for the Dell in the next few weeks (summer sales just started today here in France), then I'll get back to post my impressions.


It was a bit off topic but an update from Silverfox1 who was also seeking the U2713HM and was kind enough to update us.

I see your two posts in on OCN and like to welcome you.









Good luck in your U2713HM hunting which is PWM dimming free. Keep us posted.


----------



## Mattgfx

REV 02 UPDATE:
After talking with Dell Tech Support(big headache), the rev 02 should be shipping to customers. I am not sure if this 100% true cause sometimes Dell really doesn't know what they're talking about but hey, hopefully it is.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattgfx*
> 
> REV 02 UPDATE:
> After talking with Dell Tech Support(big headache), the rev 02 should be shipping to customers. I am not sure if this 100% true cause sometimes Dell really doesn't know what they're talking about but hey, hopefully it is.


My new replacement monitor is arriving either today or Tomorrow so I'll know soon enough.


----------



## Ikthus

I've had no Rev 2 for a while now and the only problem I've run into is a very faint buzzing sound when browsing certain sites. No backlight bleeding issues so I'm just going to settle with this unit. Wish Dell would do a little more QC but their customer service is top notch thankfully.


----------



## iKill4Fun

Hey guys! I just received my Monitor yesterday and trying to find infos on calibrating my U2713HM,thus I got here, creating account too









Sorry but I'm a newbie in terms of monitors









Sadly, I've had found 1 dead pixel, which shows a black dot on all color background except black background, is this considered a dead or stuck pixel?

2nd, I found another 3 "half-dead" pixels when I try to look at the screen closed up, not as obvious black as the above but still noticeable, in fact it's smaller than the above black dot pixel? How come the dead pixels are different sizes? Lol

I was busy so didn't test the blacklight bleeding or Yellow glow. I'll check it out soon tho.

What's a "Crosshatching"? How do I actually look out for one?

Lastly, I find that when I select the sRGB profile, my screen will look kind of "green", is this normal? I find that "Standard" look too "Warm" for me, and I can't seem to adjust the color settings for these presets except "Custom Color" which I calibrated it to R-93 G-93 B-99. Brightness-46 Contrast-75, personally prefer slightly "Cooler" colors.

I just contacted Dell about my Pixels issues and sent them email with photos attached. Hopefully able to receive a better versions









Thanks in advance!

Cheers,
Ivan









PS: I found some serious Yellow Glow and BLB, included some pics regarding the Pixels problem.


----------



## iKill4Fun

As for the Desktop Display Manager, are there anyway to change the "Desktop" or "Explorer.exe" to Custom so that it won't go into "Standard" settings? I tried using the Manual mode and set everything at "Custom" but wanted "Game" mode during any D3D applications, and it seems it's not changing back to "Custom" even after exiting the D3D applications, any fix around for this?

Thanks!


----------



## DADDYDC650

That is probably one of the worst u2713hm I've seen. Congrats! Regarding crosshatching, don't bother looking for it! I've seen 3 u2713hm's and I have yet to notice an issue with crosshatching.


----------



## iKill4Fun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> That is probably one of the worst u2713hm I've seen. Congrats! Regarding crosshatching, don't bother looking for it! I've seen 3 u2713hm's and I have yet to notice an issue with crosshatching.


Haha lol! Guess that's just my stupid luck









Well for crosshatching, I just wanna know what's it's like or about, as I'm new to Monitors stuff







, so maybe next time I can keep a lookout for


----------



## Anoxy

Diagonal lines on your screen. Usually can only be seen on light/white backgrounds.


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Very easy. You'll keep your monitor while they cross ship at no cost to you both ways. Call or go through online chat. Keep us posted while you go through it here as we've been following many different countries and thier experience.
> 
> My experience link. Which sums it up for everyone that has.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1380527/official-dell-u2713hm-2560x1440-semi-glossy-ips-club/510


Alright, I just got off the phone with Dell. It was a little confusing with the addresses and stuff (monitor was purchased through my dad's business, we got like $310 off) but I eventually got through that. They offered me a new or refurbished monitor. The refurbished would be at my door tomorrow and the new would take 1 - 2 weeks. I chose the refurbished as I wanted something that actually worked and was checked, and I didn't really mind for the scratches. The tech support guy was helpful and patient haha, but all in all I'm quite impressed with the support they provided. It was a reasonably quick and easy phone call and I got what I wanted so win, win!


----------



## iKill4Fun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> Alright, I just got off the phone with Dell. It was a little confusing with the addresses and stuff (monitor was purchased through my dad's business, we got like $310 off) but I eventually got through that. They offered me a new or refurbished monitor. The refurbished would be at my door tomorrow and the new would take 1 - 2 weeks. I chose the refurbished as I wanted something that actually worked and was checked, and I didn't really mind for the scratches. The tech support guy was helpful and patient haha, but all in all I'm quite impressed with the support they provided. It was a reasonably quick and easy phone call and I got what I wanted so win, win!


IMO if the refurbished model is working great, without those nasty issues, I would gladly have it then new set lol, maybe for refurbished set, they will fix the problems if they were returned with problems beforehand.

Having 5 years premium warranty, refurbished set is alright


----------



## Mattgfx

Looks like on amazon its on sale for $584 ! I wonder if they received a new shipment.

http://www.amazon.com/Dell-U2713HM-IPS-LED-CVN85-27-Inch-LED-lit/dp/B009H0XQQY/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pd_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=1S1E1JB3OALM0&coliid=ILLWHV7PKOT72


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iKill4Fun*
> 
> IMO if the refurbished model is working great, without those nasty issues, I would gladly have it then new set lol, maybe for refurbished set, they will fix the problems if they were returned with problems beforehand.
> 
> Having 5 years premium warranty, refurbished set is alright


Yeah, that's what I was thinking. Like the monitor would've already been checked for defect before shipping if it was a refurbished, whereas new models can just be shipped out with defects unknowingly. Did yours arrive with any scratches or marks on the outside? That was my only concern. :S


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iKill4Fun*
> 
> Hey guys! I just received my Monitor yesterday and trying to find infos on calibrating my U2713HM,thus I got here, creating account too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but I'm a newbie in terms of monitors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, I've had found 1 dead pixel, which shows a black dot on all color background except black background, is this considered a dead or stuck pixel?
> 
> 2nd, I found another 3 "half-dead" pixels when I try to look at the screen closed up, not as obvious black as the above but still noticeable, in fact it's smaller than the above black dot pixel? How come the dead pixels are different sizes? Lol
> 
> I was busy so didn't test the blacklight bleeding or Yellow glow. I'll check it out soon tho.
> 
> What's a "Crosshatching"? How do I actually look out for one?
> 
> Lastly, I find that when I select the sRGB profile, my screen will look kind of "green", is this normal? I find that "Standard" look too "Warm" for me, and I can't seem to adjust the color settings for these presets except "Custom Color" which I calibrated it to R-93 G-93 B-99. Brightness-46 Contrast-75, personally prefer slightly "Cooler" colors.
> 
> I just contacted Dell about my Pixels issues and sent them email with photos attached. Hopefully able to receive a better versions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Cheers,
> Ivan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I found some serious Yellow Glow and BLB, included some pics regarding the Pixels problem.


Welcome to OCN









I'd congratulate you on your monitor but your not done. For the dead pixels alone you should send that back. As for your pics of back light bleed, they were taken incorrectly. Your room was lighted and you need to be in a completely dark room, eye level, about five to six fee away when you take that, without flash. First one at 100% brightness and second at 30% brightness which is about where you actually keep that in actual use if you want to show us. Or even better choose a movie or game that has black borders in actual use where you like to keep your brightness and see if it bleeds through being noticeable. If it isn't then it's not an issue. However, it doesn't matter anyway because your next call should be to Dell for a replacement based alone on the dead pixels. Your monitor is the first to have that many dead pixels in this club, as most members didn't have any and the ones that did had one, maybe two at most.

On a good note, If you have to ask what does crosshatching look like, congrats....means you don't have any. You'd have complained about the crisscross pattern your seeing on your screen if you did.









*Click - What is crosshatching?*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikthus*
> 
> I've had no Rev 2 for a while now and the only problem I've run into is a very faint buzzing sound when browsing certain sites. No backlight bleeding issues so I'm just going to settle with this unit. Wish Dell would do a little more QC but their customer service is top notch thankfully.


Your the first person to confirming they receieved an *A02*. Great to hear you have no back light bleed, crosshatching or dead pixels. As for the buzzing, I'm going to hope it's isolated as that should have been addressed in A01 revision. We'll soon find out if a pattern builds as others post. Please post an entry pic as we'd like you to join our list of owners here.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> Alright, I just got off the phone with Dell. It was a little confusing with the addresses and stuff (monitor was purchased through my dad's business, we got like $310 off) but I eventually got through that. They offered me a new or refurbished monitor. The refurbished would be at my door tomorrow and the new would take 1 - 2 weeks. I chose the refurbished as I wanted something that actually worked and was checked, and I didn't really mind for the scratches. The tech support guy was helpful and patient haha, but all in all I'm quite impressed with the support they provided. It was a reasonably quick and easy phone call and I got what I wanted so win, win!


Glad to hear your exchange is on it's way and what a great price you got that for and were still covered under warranty....sweet.







Keep us posted when you receive it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattgfx*
> 
> Looks like on amazon its on sale for $584 ! I wonder if they received a new shipment.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Dell-U2713HM-IPS-LED-CVN85-27-Inch-LED-lit/dp/B009H0XQQY/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pd_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=1S1E1JB3OALM0&coliid=ILLWHV7PKOT72


I thought the same when A01 revision was about to come out and saw the $585 sale. I figured Dell is to clear A00 off the shelves, however the pattern I've noticed is about every three to four weeks on average Dell has had sales for $585.

At this rate when comparing the U2713HM to other monitors or posting we should all be quoting "wait and pick one up for $585 on sale" to others who might be interested. I've never seen it even at suggested retail price which a lot of people will compare other monitors to, and is not even close to the price we/ve picked them up. I got mine for $585 as well. Sold an Alienware OptX which made my U2713HM come out to $405 out of pocket.







.

Edit - To anyone who has their monitor and hasn't done so yet, I encourage you to take that pic with name in screen shot and join the OP Club page.


----------



## iKill4Fun

Cool thanks for all the infos Arizonian!

Arh seems like I did wrong with BLB testing lol, my bad, and I guess I will wait for Dell REP to call me back regarding the dead pixels, and then do BLB test on my replacement, hopefully I'll get a good one this time


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iKill4Fun*
> 
> Cool thanks for all the infos Arizonian!
> 
> Arh seems like I did wrong with BLB testing lol, my bad, and I guess I will wait for Dell REP to call me back regarding the dead pixels, and then do BLB test on my replacement, hopefully I'll get a good one this time


I urge you to correspond with them either via Phone or Online chat. It's resolved right away same call or chat with them. Don't do it via email. Keep us posted.


----------



## iKill4Fun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I urge you to correspond with them either via Phone or Online chat. It's resolved right away same call or chat with them. Don't do it via email. Keep us posted.


Yup I already did call them up yesterday, but was told to email them photos for verifications purpose, till now no one called me back... Which is the number you guys called?

I call with this number 1800 280 3355, and chose technical support, and inputting my code tagged to my monitor on the back. Is this the right number protocol to call?

PS: She gave me a case number tho


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iKill4Fun*
> 
> Yup I already did call them up yesterday, but was told to email them photos for verifications purpose, till now no one called me back... Which is the number you guys called?
> 
> I call with this number 1800 280 3355, and chose technical support, and inputting my code tagged to my monitor on the back. Is this the right number protocol to call?
> 
> PS: She gave me a case number tho


That's the number. Since you got a case # your good.









My examples of black borders and bleed in actual use.



Spoiler: Backlight Bleed Comparisons



Expand the pic and you'll see how it's visible. Lower Left A00.



My replacement A01 with no bleed and cannot be seen through blacks. The Hobbit screen shot.





Niether monitors had crosshatching or dead pixels. My back light bleed was very minimal but I didn't want any and took advantage of the premium panel warranty on the Ultra Series.


----------



## iKill4Fun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> That's the number. Since you got a case # your good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My examples of black borders and bleed in actual use.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Backlight Bleed Comparisons
> 
> 
> 
> Expand the pic and you'll see how it's visible. Lower Left A00.
> 
> 
> 
> My replacement A01 with no bleed and cannot be seen through blacks. The Hobbit screen shot.


Cool thanks! I'll sticky this and do a test after I receive my replacement.

But it's been over 24 hours since I make my call, nobody called me back, not sure what's the timezone for Dell Support, are they station at US or Taiwan?


----------



## iKill4Fun

Omg lol, guess we can't talk behind the back of anyone during the day, right after I posted the above comments, Dell rep called me up lol! They will be replacing me with a new set by next week(hopefully it's a good model ha).

By the way, do I have to pack everything back to exchange with when the Carrier is here? Or just pass him the Monitor screen itself will do? Kind of a hassle to remove everything after I did some cable management lol, but I guess no choice if it's really required haha









Anyway, really thumbs up for Dell warranty service! The easiest and fastest warranty solution I've been through, even with my ASUS VG278H having pixels issues, they needed to send someone down for onsite diagnosis before issuing a new replacement.

Again







for Dell warranty service!


----------



## Arizonian

You hit the nail on the head. Just clip the monitor off your already set up stand and wires replacing the panel only.

You don't have to switch the boxes because your already registered with Dell now. I did so the outside of the box matched the serial number. Swapped the parts I didn't unwrap to the old box. My OCD felt better that I had matching S/N number with panel.

Good luck on the replacement, we've got our fingers crossed for you.


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> That's the number. Since you got a case # your good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My examples of black borders and bleed in actual use.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Backlight Bleed Comparisons
> 
> 
> 
> Expand the pic and you'll see how it's visible. Lower Left A00.
> 
> 
> 
> My replacement A01 with no bleed and cannot be seen through blacks. The Hobbit screen shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Niether monitors had crosshatching or dead pixels. My back light bleed was very minimal but I didn't want any and took advantage of the premium panel warranty on the Ultra Series.


Smart choosing. To be honest, I would definitely buy another monitor off Dell if I had the choice in the future. The support is really great and even if it's not a big deal, you can take advantage of the premium panel service and get a perfect model. I respect that.


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> You hit the nail on the head. Just clip the monitor off your already set up stand and wires replacing the panel only.
> 
> You don't have to switch the boxes because your already registered with Dell now. I did so the outside of the box matched the serial number. Swapped the parts I didn't unwrap to the old box. My OCD felt better that I had matching S/N number with panel.
> 
> Good luck on the replacement, we've got our fingers crossed for you.


Wait, so you only need to pack the panel? Nothing else? I was under the impression that you got a whole new/refurbished box set. It's better for me to just get the panel as I don't need to rearrange anything.


----------



## iKill4Fun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> You hit the nail on the head. Just clip the monitor off your already set up stand and wires replacing the panel only.
> 
> You don't have to switch the boxes because your already registered with Dell now. I did so the outside of the box matched the serial number. Swapped the parts I didn't unwrap to the old box. My OCD felt better that I had matching S/N number with panel.
> 
> Good luck on the replacement, we've got our fingers crossed for you.


Hmm I just called the Dell Rep regarding this matter, apparently she said that I need to put everything back into the box and do a complete exchange, I guess it's because they will be removing my S/N or service Tag to a new one with the complete replacement?

Looks like it's going to be a hassle then haha.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iKill4Fun*
> 
> Hmm I just called the Dell Rep regarding this matter, apparently she said that I need to put everything back into the box and do a complete exchange, I guess it's because they will be removing my S/N or service Tag to a new one with the complete replacement?
> 
> Looks like it's going to be a hassle then haha.


The two items with S/N # are the panel and box. The other parts are all the same. I left everything hooked up except panel and did a box switch of the other items. Can't see how it would matter. Up to you.


----------



## Mattgfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> At this rate when comparing the U2713HM to other monitors or posting we should all be quoting "wait and pick one up for $585 on sale" to others who might be interested. I've never seen it even at suggested retail price which a lot of people will compare other monitors to, and is not even close to the price we/ve picked them up. I got mine for $585 as well. Sold an Alienware OptX which made my U2713HM come out to $405 out of pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah i am deff not going to pay full price. My old one i bought for around the same price also. Its so hard to get an answer from Amazon, or Dell on which rev and build date i will be receiving. I might just order this while its on sale, take the gamble and if it's not an A02 play the return game in 20 days or so...


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattgfx*
> 
> Yeah i am deff not going to pay full price. My old one i bought for around the same price also. Its so hard to get an answer from Amazon, or Dell on which rev and build date i will be receiving. I might just order this while its on sale, take the gamble and if it's not an A02 play the return game in 20 days or so...


I'm not 100% sure - but I may have recalled in previous post somewhere in this thread someone receiving A01 revision from Newegg. My A01 sent from Dell was perfect.

Having said that even A00's were shipping without issues, our OP AndyM95 has a perfectly working A00.


----------



## Mattgfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I'm not 100% sure - but I may have recalled in previous post somewhere in this thread someone receiving A01 revision from Newegg. My A01 sent from Dell was perfect.
> 
> Having said that even A00's were shipping without issues, our OP AndyM95 has a perfectly working A00.


Yeah, i had an A01 with crosshatching so i was hoping the A02 was close to perfect in that department.


----------



## iKill4Fun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> The two items with S/N # are the panel and box. The other parts are all the same. I left everything hooked up except panel and did a box switch of the other items. Can't see how it would matter. Up to you.


Yup that's what I told them too, but well see if I can do this when the Carrier came. Haha thanks anyway


----------



## Mjolnir125

Since the stand and cables for the new panel will be the same, just use the original stand and cables you have set up if it bothers you that much. Since you get the replacement first, you really only have to swap out the panel, and return the new stand and cables with it.


----------



## LucidMike

Hey guys,
I got my A01 just a few days ago and wanted to get your opinion on my yellow BLB. First pic is 30 brightness, second pic is 100 brightness. 75 contrast on both.





Thanks for all the info!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LucidMike*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I got my A01 just a few days ago and wanted to get your opinion on my yellow BLB. First pic is 30 brightness, second pic is 100 brightness. 75 contrast on both.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the info!


First I see it's your first post on OCN --- Welcome aboard.









At viewing at 30-35% it doesn't look bad, the other picture looks over exposed. However the main question I ask is when your using your monitor watching movies, gaming or daily day to day activities can you see any bleed in black borders areas?

An example of my screen a page back showing minor bleed in a game and second pic after I exchanged mine showing no more bleed and deep blacks again. *CLICK HERE* for example post.


----------



## LucidMike

Yeah, I joined up just because of this thread. I've been reading it since yesterday. You are doing a great service! Here are a couple of pics of a movie trailer.



Let me know what you think.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LucidMike*
> 
> Yeah, I joined up just because of this thread. I've been reading it since yesterday. You are doing a great service! Here are a couple of pics of a movie trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


On the 1st pic I can see minimal bleed as where the second it's harder to tell. You being in front of it I'm sure will see it and in all black border movies (which I do watch on my monitor) it was noticeable on mine, until I did an exchange.

If you've decided to keep the U2713HM for all the 1440p goodness it does bring, then I'd suggest an exchange. You really don't want to limit yourself from the deepest blacks your monitor is capable of exemplifying. If you've read through this club thread, you know customer support will be easy and you do deserve a premium panel.

It's ultimately up to you. Keep us posted on what you decide you're going to do as you can see we're just as interested. The whole purpose of the club thread was to document this monitor for all it's good or bad, which serves to help OCN members and even guests.


----------



## iKill4Fun

Hey guys, a side note regarding the Dell Display Manager, is there a way to use Auto Mode and keeps the Desktop or Explorer display at "Custom"?

Anyway I did a comparison between 1440p and 1080p gaming, just wanna see how it looks differently, so might as well post here when I still got the pic to share if anyone needed









1440p Picture 1


1080 Picture 1


1440p Picture 2


1080p Picture 2


*Note* If you can't see the difference, you got to zoom in about 5 times to see it. Both pictures are taken on PLS panel so the difference will not be as difference when comparing a TN and PLS for 1080p vs 1440p.


----------



## Anoxy

Aren't those screenshots? You can't tell the difference between TN and PLS either way with a screenshot lol...


----------



## iKill4Fun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Aren't those screenshots? You can't tell the difference between TN and PLS either way with a screenshot lol...


Yup, haha that's why I didn't upload comparison with my TN panel

Those pictures are all taken screenshot from my 1440p monitor, there's difference but have to look close up


----------



## Mattgfx

If anyone receives a Rev A02 please let me know!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattgfx*
> 
> If anyone receives a Rev A02 please let me know!


Ikthus said he has "R 2" but not sure if he meant the second revision which is A01 technically or actually A02.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1380527/official-dell-u2713hm-2560x1440-semi-glossy-ips-club/780#post_20279664

Maybe if we can get some clarification off his S/N # and where he purchased it.


----------



## Mattgfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Ikthus said he has "R 2" but not sure if he meant the second revision which is A01 technically or actually A02.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1380527/official-dell-u2713hm-2560x1440-semi-glossy-ips-club/780#post_20279664
> 
> Maybe if we can get some clarification off his S/N # and where he purchased it.


Thanks for the heads up!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikthus*
> 
> I've had no Rev 2 for a while now and the only problem I've run into is a very faint buzzing sound when browsing certain sites. No backlight bleeding issues so I'm just going to settle with this unit. Wish Dell would do a little more QC but their customer service is top notch thankfully.


Can you take a pic of your Rev A02 and build date by any chance? I havent seen one yet!


----------



## Arizonian

^^^^If a pic is taken I do ask the S/N # be blurred out. Don't want to show OCN the #^^^^

Next to the serial number will have A01 or A02.

PS - I've been corresponding with someone via PM who hasn't posted in the club thread but has confirmed to me that Newegg is selling A01 revision he received recently.


----------



## iKill4Fun

Yup actually it's just beside the box haha. Let's see if I'll get A01 or A02 next week for my replacement


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Aren't those screenshots? You can't tell the difference between TN and PLS either way with a screenshot lol...


He was wanting to show the quality difference between the two resolutions, not the panel types.


----------



## COMBO2

It turns out that Dell called me and told me that the monitor that I was supposed to get today is going to be here on Monday, which is kind of a pain because I probably could've just waited the extra day and gotten a new one that might've been A02 but oh well. The rep informed me that I had to repack everything including the stand and stuff (I might nick the DVI cable







).


----------



## iKill4Fun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> It turns out that Dell called me and told me that the monitor that I was supposed to get today is going to be here on Monday, which is kind of a pain because I probably could've just waited the extra day and gotten a new one that might've been A02 but oh well. The rep informed me that I had to repack everything including the stand and stuff (I might nick the DVI cable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Hahaha! Actually that's what I thought too, about the dvi cable lol, since they aren't inform anything about the cables included from Carrier side lol


----------



## KrisWragg

Trying to get my monitor replaced via Dell due to the buzzing and yellow glow in the corner. Having a bit of a headache with them because the customer support person is saying my details don't match the owner (amazon.co.uk) so they can't do anything until the owner transfer it to me. Amazon.co.uk are saying that all I should have to do is provide Dell with a copy of my invoice.

Anyone else had a headache like this? Feel like I'm going round in circles with this muppet at Dell... if I'm the first and only owner what difference does it make that Amazon purchased it from them to sell on? Also they reckon my 3 year warranty starts in April when amazon bought it from them and not June 15th when I received it from Amazon.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KrisWragg*
> 
> Trying to get my monitor replaced via Dell due to the buzzing and yellow glow in the corner. Having a bit of a headache with them because the customer support person is saying my details don't match the owner (amazon.co.uk) so they can't do anything until the owner transfer it to me. Amazon.co.uk are saying that all I should have to do is provide Dell with a copy of my invoice.
> 
> Anyone else had a headache like this? Feel like I'm going round in circles with this muppet at Dell... if I'm the first and only owner what difference does it make that Amazon purchased it from them to sell on? Also they reckon my 3 year warranty starts in April when amazon bought it from them and not June 15th when I received it from Amazon.


Your the first person to have an issue with transfer of ownership and an Amazon.UK purchase. Not sure what's different there.

Companies who do not require you to register when they purchase thier product go by the S/N # either by manufacture date or when they sold the batch to the retailer. GPU's as another example that allow transfer of ownership warranty thier products this way too.

An example: EVGA use to require you to upload your receipt for proof of purchase and didn't allow transfer a little over a year ago. If you didn't register within 30 days of purchase you were out of luck with any of the benifits like step up program. When they changed this to improve thier warranty service and allow owners to sell thier GPU's keeping them under warranty switched to tracking thier product with S/N # instead and go by this same method. A lot of vendors do this so tracking is easier for them and consumer with less responsibility on both ends.

My suggestion to you is call Dell back again if Amazon.UK is unwilling to do what Dell is asking, ask to actually speak to a Dell supervisor. You do have that right as a consumer. You'll find a level of competence and understanding of their product will be greater.

If any other member purchased from Amazon.UK please come forward as I don't recall anyone else and tell us how you did your exchange?


----------



## Mattgfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> ^^^^If a pic is taken I do ask the S/N # be blurred out. Don't want to show OCN the #^^^^
> 
> Next to the serial number will have A01 or A02.
> 
> PS - I've been corresponding with someone via PM who hasn't posted in the club thread but has confirmed to me that Newegg is selling A01 revision he received recently.


Yeah, i forgot to mention that DONT post you serial number.









Hmm thats interesting. Amazon sold out of their stock today(last night it said more on the way), so im hoping their new stock is Rev 02. This update might still be coming in but i feel like that email with silverfox1 was legit. That person seemed pretty high up at Dell and had an idea of what they were talking about, so its only a matter of time before they show up.

Update: Same with New Egg, sold out of their stock also.


----------



## birthdaymonkey

Received my first replacement today. Bad news all around.

1. It's another April 2013 A01
2. It has a dead pixel in the exact same place as my last one in the bottom right corner.
3. It has what appears to be a hair or a scratch underneath the surface of the screen or a string of bad pixels in the top right corner (about 0.5cm long).

I didn't even bother to check the BLB because this monitor is clearly not a keeper. The sRGB mode also looks different from my previous panel, much more green/blue.

Dell is sending out my second replacement. The agent I spoke to hadn't heard of a Rev. A02 and there was no indication of it in his system. I did speak with a supervisor who apologized profusely, said there had been issues with this monitor that they were aware of and that he would pass my concerns along to the product team.

Here's a picture of the weird scratch/debris/whatever it is.


----------



## Arizonian

^^birthdaymonkey^^ - Sorry to hear that. Strange about that dead pixel in the same spot. Hope the next one is the charm for you.


----------



## iKill4Fun

Maybe a serious knock at the same spot lol


----------



## trama09

Get a U2713HM from Amazon yesterday (to replace my U2913WM, which I am trying to get rid of), but had to return it because it looked like there was some impact damage on the top right. I was really hoping to be one of the lucky ones who would receive this monitor in perfect condition... Now I have to wait until it comes back in stock, so I can try to order it again at my original price.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Get a U2713HM from Amazon yesterday (to replace my U2913WM, which I am trying to get rid of), but had to return it because it looked like there was some impact damage on the top right. I was really hoping to be one of the lucky ones who would receive this monitor in perfect condition... Now I have to wait until it comes back in stock, so I can try to order it again at my original price.


Hi trama09 - I see your second post into OCN - Welcome









This monitor sees sales about every three weeks on average. Units go fast at the price of $585 within a day or two. Good luck in your hunt and let us know should you pick one up.


----------



## jonnylaris

I ordered an Asus PB278Q 2nd hand off ebay and it came with a dead pixel in the middle of the screen so I am about to return it.

I thought about going for the Dell but I hear of so many returns on this particular model.

Should I ask the seller for a specific revision before ordering the dell, or should I just get another Asus?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnylaris*
> 
> I ordered an Asus PB278Q 2nd hand off ebay and it came with a dead pixel in the middle of the screen so I am about to return it.
> 
> I thought about going for the Dell but I hear of so many returns on this particular model.
> 
> Should I ask the seller for a specific revision before ordering the dell, or should I just get another Asus?


That's up to you. If you found the PB278Q a nice monitor and you wish to try your luck again. Even more expensive VP2770 has QC issues and a lot of times luck of the draw. Sad but true.

Each PB278Q has it's own set of issues like PWM dimming and U2713HM with crosshatching. Though I do like to point out a very small percentage is actually effected by PWM dimming headaches or flickering issues expereinced. Crosshatching issues of the U2713HM are more visible to some than others and luck of the draw on that as well as some being more prone to sensitivity.

QC with the U2713HM isn't really that good, hard to quantify between both monitors without actual stats. This thread has been very well documented more than other threads. Members here are pretty discerning when it comes to their monitors. Personally I found the U2713HM a bit better with color pop, offering more features, and better OSD. Both however game right on par in terms of latency.

For those of us who did choose the U2713HM, we did so knowing that Dell's premium panel warranty assures us of eventually getting a passable monitor. It took me one try as with a lot of our members and some even a second exchange. Again reviewing this thread will clearly show that. When we do get that passable monitor where back light bleed isn't coming through actual use, it's a great montior.

*Reviews* you can read linked in this post *CLICK*.
My *experience exchanging with DELL* which sums it up consistently across the board for members. *CLICK*.

Dell warranty as you can read from this thread is superb. Cannot comment on ASUS not having dealt with them directly myself. You already found the other PB287Q thread and can ask about dealing with ASUS with other PB278Q owners. A lot of members there really try to resolve getting a passable monitor within their 30 days of purchase directly with retailer.

Good luck what ever you decide on your next monitor.


----------



## iKill4Fun

Only bad thing with Dell OSD is those presets, I can't alter the color RGB on it so you will get stucked with custom settings.


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Hi trama09 - I see your second post into OCN - Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This monitor sees sales about every three weeks on average. Units go fast at the price of $585 within a day or two. Good luck in your hunt and let us know should you pick one up.


Thanks for your reply Arizonian! I read your reply/ links to jonnylaris. I wasn't sure if I could call Dell in regards to the monitor if I bought it from Amazon. I'll definitely do that the next time the monitor comes back in stock (the Amazon rep said I could purchase it for my sales price of $585!!) and I am having troubles with the new one.


----------



## COMBO2

Okay, got my new replacement monitor today, the refurbished one. Luckily, there are no dead pixels, no crosshatching or scratches on the exterior of the monitor. It literally looks brand new. More importantly though, there's no more bleed!! Well there is, but it's so minuscule and only noticeable if you switch it to 100% brightness & contrast and look for it. On 35% brightness & 75% - 92% contrast (my typical usage settings) the bleed is just not there and not noticeable. The bleed is about 3x better on full brightness and contrast then it was with my typical usage settings on my old monitor, and also it's now just restricted to the left corner, no where else (that's if you could even notice it). Colours seem a little better and blacks are deeper. Next thing is that Dell told me to get the monitor packed up so that I could get the replacement and give the faulty one back to the courier, but the courier said that there was no cross shipment label on the box and that he couldn't take it otherwise he'd get in trouble. So, looks like I've got two monitors until Dell contact me. I just emailed the tech support guy saying that the problem was fixed, let's see if he asks about the old monitor being returned LOL.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> Okay, got my new replacement monitor today, the refurbished one. Luckily, there are no dead pixels, no crosshatching or scratches on the exterior of the monitor. It literally looks brand new. More importantly though, there's no more bleed!! Well there is, but it's so minuscule and only noticeable if you switch it to 100% brightness & contrast and look for it. On 35% brightness & 75% - 92% contrast (my typical usage settings) the bleed is just not there and not noticeable. The bleed is about 3x better on full brightness and contrast then it was with my typical usage settings on my old monitor, and also it's now just restricted to the left corner, no where else (that's if you could even notice it). Colours seem a little better and blacks are deeper. Next thing is that Dell told me to get the monitor packed up so that I could get the replacement and give the faulty one back to the courier, but the courier said that there was no cross shipment label on the box and that he couldn't take it otherwise he'd get in trouble. So, looks like I've got two monitors until Dell contact me. I just emailed the tech support guy saying that the problem was fixed, let's see if he asks about the old monitor being returned LOL.


Congrats. Happy to hear it.









Dell didn't send me a cross shipping label either. They will be contacting you soon to see if your happy with your replacement. A free return shipping label will be emailed to you afterward.

When you get the chance take pic with name on screen for submission. Love to have you aboard.


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Congrats. Happy to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dell didn't send me a cross shipping label either. They will be contacting you soon to see if your happy with your replacement. A free return shipping label will be emailed to you afterward.
> 
> When you get the chance take pic with name on screen for submission. Love to have you aboard.




There you go mate.









The tech rep said he would close the case and provide me with a evaluation email so that I could hopefully give him good marks. He didn't mention anything about the monitor cross shipment...
Should I wait to see what happens or inform him? I have this urge to fly under the radar and keep both haha. My god! That's like over a grand and a half worth of monitor!


----------



## Arizonian

^^^^ Nice set up - Looking good ^^^









They didn't forget. Dell reps follow procedure. Thier customer support method really has a way to making you feel your 100% in trusted hands and trust you with thier free cross shipping.

Wish QC was better off the bat and seems they are working on it. In the interim customers eventually end up with a monitor your happy with until they make it right. One thing Dell has done and shown repeatedly in this thread. Just think, your going have this kind of service and garantee for the next three years.









If you enjoy gaming there is a 1440p Club (in sig link) that talks about everything from components to gaming at this res, you may find useful too.









My favorite set it and forget pre-set, if you don't use the Display Manager; Custom / 6500K / 75% Contrast / 35% Brightness. I'm sure you've been playing around with pre-sets. Some people like the auto-settings from Display Manager, which is pretty intuitive and adjustable. Enjoy.


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> ^^^^ Nice set up - Looking good ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't forget. Dell reps follow procedure. Thier customer support method really has a way to making you feel your 100% in trusted hands and trust you with thier free cross shipping.
> 
> Wish QC was better off the bat and seems they are working on it. In the interim customers eventually end up with a monitor your happy with until they make it right. One thing Dell has done and shown repeatedly in this thread. Just think, your going have this kind of service and garantee for the next three years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you enjoy gaming there is a 1440p Club (in sig link) that talks about everything from components to gaming at this res, you may find useful too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite set it and forget pre-set, if you don't use the Display Manager; Custom / 6500K / 75% Contrast / 35% Brightness. I'm sure you've been playing around with pre-sets. Some people like the auto-settings from Display Manager, which is pretty intuitive and adjustable. Enjoy.


Thanks man,

I haven't installed the display manager yet, I might go do that now actually. I'll make sure to join that club too!


----------



## Arizonian

PS - I meant Color Temp / 6500K not 'Custom'. I'm sure you figured that out. Didn't mean to confuse you if you were looking for that preset.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> 
> 
> There you go mate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tech rep said he would close the case and provide me with a evaluation email so that I could hopefully give him good marks. He didn't mention anything about the monitor cross shipment...
> Should I wait to see what happens or inform him? I have this urge to fly under the radar and keep both haha. My god! That's like over a grand and a half worth of monitor!


Nice setup







Loving the addition of the cereal.

Could you submit a request to join using the form in the OP please, then I'll get you added. Thanks a lot!

P.S. Your profile picture creeps me out


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> PS - I meant Color Temp / 6500K not 'Custom'. I'm sure you figured that out. Didn't mean to confuse you if you were looking for that preset.


Haha yeah man all good


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Nice setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the addition of the cereal.
> 
> Could you submit a request to join using the form in the OP please, then I'll get you added. Thanks a lot!
> 
> P.S. Your profile picture creeps me out


Ah no problems dude.

Ikr the cereal adds a real clean look to the setup


----------



## LucidMike

Do you guys recommend talking to Dell on the phone or the chat window on their website? I usually prefer the chat method for easier note taking but I'm always afraid those agents don't have as much authority as the phone agents.


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LucidMike*
> 
> Do you guys recommend talking to Dell on the phone or the chat window on their website? I usually prefer the chat method for easier note taking but I'm always afraid those agents don't have as much authority as the phone agents.


Phone I'd say as the problem is immediately dealt with and you can actually get your point across to the rep on the other end by using voice.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LucidMike*
> 
> Do you guys recommend talking to Dell on the phone or the chat window on their website? I usually prefer the chat method for easier note taking but I'm always afraid those agents don't have as much authority as the phone agents.


Either. I did phone. Some did chat. Do what you feel comfortable with.









Edit: Almost forgot I replied to you earlier. I looked back at your first post. Definetly make that call as you'll see its quite simple and get your replacement before the end of the week. Keep us posted.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> Ah no problems dude.
> 
> Ikr the cereal adds a real clean look to the setup


Added







Welcome to the club!


----------



## Mattgfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> Okay, got my new replacement monitor today, the refurbished one. Luckily, there are no dead pixels, no crosshatching or scratches on the exterior of the monitor. It literally looks brand new. More importantly though, there's no more bleed!! Well there is, but it's so minuscule and only noticeable if you switch it to 100% brightness & contrast and look for it. On 35% brightness & 75% - 92% contrast (my typical usage settings) the bleed is just not there and not noticeable. The bleed is about 3x better on full brightness and contrast then it was with my typical usage settings on my old monitor, and also it's now just restricted to the left corner, no where else (that's if you could even notice it). Colours seem a little better and blacks are deeper. Next thing is that Dell told me to get the monitor packed up so that I could get the replacement and give the faulty one back to the courier, but the courier said that there was no cross shipment label on the box and that he couldn't take it otherwise he'd get in trouble. So, looks like I've got two monitors until Dell contact me. I just emailed the tech support guy saying that the problem was fixed, let's see if he asks about the old monitor being returned LOL.


Nice man glad to hear. What revision number and build date is your new unit? Its located on the back of the monitor.


----------



## Mjolnir125

I prefer web chat; it is easier to give things like addresses and you can be sure that they understand the words you are saying because they are written down.


----------



## Mattgfx

Since im watching this monitor progress like a hawk, looks like DELL is out of stock of the U2713HM also, which is another indication that there will be a new rev coming out(a02). Dell rarely ever goes out of stock of a monitor unless there is a change and if they do go out of stock of a monitor there is an eta which as of now there is no eta.


----------



## trama09

Oh man, I might have to try my luck with the ASUS PB278Q. I am too antsy to wait too long.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Oh man, I might have to try my luck with the ASUS PB278Q. I am too antsy to wait too long.


Today U2713HM $649.99 free shipping vs PB278Q $607.55 with shipping on Newegg. I'd suspect and speculate another two weeks for next the Newegg or Amazon sale. Might want to wait till the 4th of July at the very least for possible sales that day on either.

Still dosen't compare to the $584.99 free shipping price the new U2723HM goes for usually. When it does see that sale price, it last two days on average before selling out. Hot deal on such a good monitor.

eBay sellers as low as $600.00 but wouldn't suggest it. The premium panel warranty on the Sharp Series is the main thing.


----------



## viper133

Someone on the Dell forum said a supervisor confirmed A02 is being shipped out. i will wait 2 days until he gets his because i still think there are old monitors in the factory.


----------



## wermcran

Hey guys, some questions

1) Is there a way to get my hands a A02 2713hm?

2) Is cross-hatching on all monitors. I don't mind backlight bleeding, but I cant stand the cross-hatching

3) How many returns have you guys done on Amazon. I'm on my 3rd.

4) Is it stupid to go with the ASUS 1440p. It's now $40 less than I paid for the 2713hm, and maybe no crosshatching. Although I don't like the stand.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermcran*
> 
> Hey guys, some questions
> 
> 1) Is there a way to get my hands a A02 2713hm?
> 
> 2) Is cross-hatching on all monitors. I don't mind backlight bleeding, but I cant stand the cross-hatching
> 
> 3) How many returns have you guys done on Amazon. I'm on my 3rd.
> 
> 4) Is it stupid to go with the ASUS 1440p. It's now $40 less than I paid for the 2713hm, and maybe no crosshatching. Although I don't like the stand.


1. You can only get an A02 by luck. If they even exist is that is.
2. I've seen 3 u2713hm's. I haven't noticed cross-hatching on any of them...
3. Amazon u usually allows 3-4 exchanges before they return your money.
4. I would not go with the Asus simply because of Dell's superior 3 year warranty with advanced replacement.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermcran*
> 
> Hey guys, some questions
> 
> 1) Is there a way to get my hands a A02 2713hm?
> 
> 2) Is cross-hatching on all monitors. I don't mind backlight bleeding, but I cant stand the cross-hatching
> 
> 3) How many returns have you guys done on Amazon. I'm on my 3rd.
> 
> 4) Is it stupid to go with the ASUS 1440p. It's now $40 less than I paid for the 2713hm, and maybe no crosshatching. Although I don't like the stand.


*1) Is there a way to get my hands a A02 2713hm?*

No guarantee yet as there might be still A01 out there until inventory is depleted. Having said this not all A00 or A01 moniitors have issues as many of us have them working perfectly. Example is our OP with A00 and many others in this club now with A01.

We've yet to confirm with proof A02 is actually in stores. It was mentioned but we never got confirmation and the member who said he received the 'second version' might have meant A01 which technically is.

*2) Is cross-hatching on all monitors. I don't mind backlight bleeding, but I cant stand the cross-hatching*

No it's not on all monitors and some people are more prone to seeing it like some are effected by PWM dimming on the PB278Q. I've had two U2713HM's without crosshatching. I only had minor bleed through in actual use on my first monitor. Though it is possible as it's inherent only to this panel model.

I tried to cover it as best as I could here - *U2713HM Debugged*

*3) How many returns have you guys done on Amazon. I'm on my 3rd.*

When you say returns are you talking about the PB278Q your talking about in question #4 below? Or you talking about Amazon directly in question to their return policy?

*4) Is it stupid to go with the ASUS 1440p. It's now $40 less than I paid for the 2713hm, and maybe no crosshatching. Although I don't like the stand.*

That's preference when it comes to stands. I personally don't like V-shaped stands that take up room on my desk and seem out of place.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Both of the panels I got had cross hatching. The panel I currently have has it slightly worse, but it isn't THAT annoying. Given the chance to get another panel without it I probably would, but not at the cost of more bleed or other issues. As far as the issues go, the cross hatching is less annoying than the bleed, since it can't be seen beyond a certain distance away (if you even have it), and is only apparent on the bottom half of the screen.


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Today U2713HM $649.99 free shipping vs PB278Q $607.55 with shipping on Newegg. I'd suspect and speculate another two weeks for next the Newegg or Amazon sale. Might want to wait till the 4th of July at the very least for possible sales that day on either.
> 
> Still dosen't compare to the $584.99 free shipping price the new U2723HM goes for usually. When it does see that sale price, it last two days on average before selling out. Hot deal on such a good monitor.
> 
> eBay sellers as low as $600.00 but wouldn't suggest it. The premium panel warranty on the Sharp Series is the main thing.


Luckily, Amazon said whenever they have the U2713HM instock, I can call them up and ask to buy it at the price I originally bought it for, before I had to return it. Which was 580.


----------



## Mattgfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Both of the panels I got had cross hatching. The panel I currently have has it slightly worse, but it isn't THAT annoying. Given the chance to get another panel without it I probably would, but not at the cost of more bleed or other issues. As far as the issues go, the cross hatching is less annoying than the bleed, since it can't be seen beyond a certain distance away (if you even have it), and is only apparent on the bottom half of the screen.


It's really personal preference and luck. I personally cannot deal with crosshatching but can deal with a minimal amount of BLB. I do a lot of color critical work for television so there for i need my screen to be crisp and perfect. The crosshatching is annoying to me and i cannot tell if a website or image is using a pattern like it or its just my monitor without looking at a different part of the monitor itself or angling it differently. So for me that's a red flag. Some people don't mind it or sit far enough away so they cant see it. Or Simpy get lucky and their monitor doesn't display this issue. That's why I am waiting for A02 to see if they fixed this issue with a new panel.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattgfx*
> 
> It's really personal preference and luck. I personally cannot deal with crosshatching but can deal with a minimal amount of BLB. I do a lot of color critical work for television so there for i need my screen to be crisp and perfect. The crosshatching is annoying to me and i cannot tell if a website or image is using a pattern like it or its just my monitor without looking at a different part of the monitor itself or angling it differently. So for me that's a red flag. Some people don't mind it or sit far enough away so they cant see it. Or Simpy get lucky and their monitor doesn't display this issue. That's why I am waiting for A02 to see if they fixed this issue with a new panel.


I don't really do any color critical work; when I am looking at solid colors I am mostly doing things like word processing and coding, which aren't affected by cross hatching. When I am gaming or watching TV/movies I can't see the cross hatching most of the time, so it isn't an issue.

I am going to wait and see if this new revision definitively fixes the crosshatching before I consider doing anything.


----------



## noein

Hi, I was wondering what number you guys called to ask for replacement? I'm on my second monitor and my 30 day return window passed already. suffering from evil crosshatcing!!!!!!!!!! Thanks.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noein*
> 
> Hi, I was wondering what number you guys called to ask for replacement? I'm on my second monitor and my 30 day return window passed already. suffering from evil crosshatcing!!!!!!!!!! Thanks.


Dell Support - 877.907.3555 -- 24/7

Chat link on first page up top with link *HERE*


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattgfx*
> 
> Nice man glad to hear. What revision number and build date is your new unit? Its located on the back of the monitor.


The replacement was an A01 & manufactured in April '13.


----------



## COMBO2

Quick update guys. After some use over last night and today, I've found that the new monitor's bleed is noticeable and distracting still. It's nowhere near as bad as the other one, and I wish I could just deal with it, but it's really difficult to look past, especially on Blu-Ray movies or anything in panoramic view.

That's the bleed on the current replacement @ 35% brightness. I know it's not too bad but I want to be perfectly satisfied with this monitor and I feel that I should make use of Dell's support. Dell have already agreed to replace the monitor (which is excellent!) and I'm hoping the next one is really good and free of all issues. Do you guys believe I'm being a bit too anal about this?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> Quick update guys. After some use over last night and today, I've found that the new monitor's bleed is noticeable and distracting still. It's nowhere near as bad as the other one, and I wish I could just deal with it, but it's really difficult to look past, especially on Blu-Ray movies or anything in panoramic view.
> 
> That's the bleed on the current replacement @ 35% brightness. I know it's not too bad but I want to be perfectly satisfied with this monitor and I feel that I should make use of Dell's support. Dell have already agreed to replace the monitor (which is excellent!) and I'm hoping the next one is really good and free of all issues. Do you guys believe I'm being a bit too anal about this?


Nope not one bit anal. That's the one thing you shouldn't have deal with if it's bleeding through actual use. Use the premium warranty till they get it right for you is one of the biggest perks we have. No need to settle. Good luck.


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Nope not one bit anal. That's the one thing you shouldn't have deal with if it's bleeding through actual use. Use the premium warranty till they get it right for you is one of the biggest perks we have. No need to settle. Good luck.


Haha, thanks man. By the way, any guides on how to actually overclock this monitor? I might try it before they send the next one out


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> Haha, thanks man. By the way, any guides on how to actually overclock this monitor? I might try it before they send the next one out


Just with Nvidia control panel since you have an Nvidia card. I found it easiest. Really only for gaming. Desktop use over clocking refresh rate is pointless.


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Just with Nvidia control panel since you have an Nvidia card. I found it easiest. Really only for gaming. Desktop use over clocking refresh rate is pointless.


Ah, awesome thanks bro.

Just got an email from Dell tech rep telling, quote:

Hi Parker,

My team would need some time to figure this issue out to ensure the next monitor would need no repeat replacement again.
I will send an email to acknowledge you about the updates of the service ASAP.
A service will be dispatched as soon as the replacement request is approved.

Maybe they'll send me an A02 or find a fix to the infamous backlight bleed?


----------



## LucidMike

I got my monitor from Amazon. What information do I need when I contact Dell? I want to have everything I need at hand for when I make the call. Thanks!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LucidMike*
> 
> I got my monitor from Amazon. What information do I need when I contact Dell? I want to have everything I need at hand for when I make the call. Thanks!


When I called with A00 version they asked me to shoot a pic of the back light bleed in an email to his supervisor. I said I already had one and he gave me an email. Put me on hold. Came back 4-5 mins later and confirmed my replacement.

Not every one had to do this. I think as time went by all they needed to hear was the issue as some other members didn't need to do anything.

Have the Serial number written as they will ask you to give them that.

Good luck.


----------



## Mattgfx

Only NEW monitors will have the A02 rev tag on them. If its a refurbished model it will have a A00 or A01 revision number but most likely will have a newer panel in them. Might take some time for Dell to get rid of the old panels though.


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattgfx*
> 
> Only NEW monitors will have the A02 rev tag on them. If its a refurbished model it will have a A00 or A01 revision number but most likely will have a newer panel in them. Might take some time for Dell to get rid of the old panels though.


Yeah, I just hope they sort out this backlight bleed problem so that new buyers aren't having to deal with it. The customer support is amazing though so they are sort of on top of it all.


----------



## iKill4Fun

Bro COMBO2, my replacement coming tomorrow, anyway my first one was A01 manufactured in Apr 2013, serious dead pixel lol. Anyway so did Dell told you to return the initial monitors so far? The Dell logistics carrier just called and said I got a delivery tomorrow, but didn't tell me anything about returning them...?


----------



## pwkno

I purchased my monitor from Newegg. The one I received was a February 2013 A00. It made a loud buzz when I viewed pages with a lot of text, a problem that several other people on this thread seem to have experienced. I contacted Dell hoping to receive the same excellent customer service that everyone else here seems to have experienced and they told me that I had to go through Newegg for a replacement. I just decided to get a refund from Newegg since they seem to have the older builds of this monitor. Oh well, I'll probably purchase from Amazon when they're back in stock and see if I have better luck. I wonder why Dell wouldn't replace it for me.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwkno*
> 
> I purchased my monitor from Newegg. The one I received was a February 2013 A00. It made a loud buzz when I viewed pages with a lot of text, a problem that several other people on this thread seem to have experienced. I contacted Dell hoping to receive the same excellent customer service that everyone else here seems to have experienced and they told me that I had to go through Newegg for a replacement. I just decided to get a refund from Newegg since they seem to have the older builds of this monitor. Oh well, I'll probably purchase from Amazon when they're back in stock and see if I have better luck. I wonder why Dell wouldn't replace it for me.


Saw it's your first post on OCN - welcome aboard.









Not to sure why this happened to you and why if that was the only trouble they didn't exchange it for you. Since you've already sent it back for refund to Newegg there's no calling Dell back and speaking with someone else more competent. Could have been new Dell rep, not sure. A call back and asking to speak to a supervisor would have been a good channel to get it done right.

I'm trying to recall if anyone else asked for a replacement for the buzzing the A00 made but so many posts in I can't remember. Very unique experience from everyone else I will agree.

Does bring a question up though.....Was this very recent or some time ago? Newegg should be on A01 panels by now and I've not heard of anyone receiving A00 from Newgg almost the past couple months now.

Only time anyone got A00 was unless it was an exchange from a monitor and Dell sent refurbished A00 replacement directly, after fixing and reviewing it for defects before sending out.


----------



## trama09

How long does it usually take the money to be refunded back into your back account from Amazon?


----------



## Mattgfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> How long does it usually take the money to be refunded back into your back account from Amazon?


They're normally pretty good. You get an email telling you that you will be refunded and it takes about 1-3 days from then.


----------



## Xaifodin

I got my monitor a few days ago and I have been testing it since then. The first thing I noticed was the backlight bleeding, which is common with these monitors. I was hoping since it was Rev. A01 /March production that it would have minimal imperfections. Guess I was wrong.

The crosshatching is definitely there, and I only notice it whenever I look for it







But I can live with it.

I also detected 2-3 black/dead pixels in the upper right corner, but I never notice them - so up until now they are not bothering me at all.

The only thing that's really frustrating is the yellow backlight bleed, which becomes pretty noticeable whenever I view something black in low light.

I was pretty excited about this monitor, but it felt more like a semi bad purchase. I don't know if I am going to return it, or just learn to live with its faults. Otherwise this is a great monitor, for sure.











Below is a picture taken in complete dark, with brightness set to 70. This is the worst case possible. Of course the camera picks up more light, than what I usually see.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaifodin*
> 
> I got my monitor a few days ago and I have been testing it since then. The first thing I noticed was the backlight bleeding, which is common with these monitors. I was hoping since it was Rev. A01 /March production that it would have minimal imperfections. Guess I was wrong.
> 
> The crosshatching is definitely there, and I only notice it whenever I look for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I can live with it.
> 
> I also detected 2-3 black/dead pixels in the upper right corner, but I never notice them - so up until now they are not bothering me at all.
> 
> The only thing that's really frustrating is the yellow backlight bleed, which becomes pretty noticeable whenever I view something black in low light.
> 
> I was pretty excited about this monitor, but it felt more like a semi bad purchase. I don't know if I am going to return it, or just learn to live with its faults. Otherwise this is a great monitor, for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a picture taken in complete dark, with brightness set to 70. This is the worst case possible. Of course the camera picks up more light, than what I usually see.


If it was one thing you could settle for I'd say go for it. But dead pixels are unacceptable personally and if the bleed is coming through on actual use then it's exchange time if you have the time and feel like doing it now.

IF you have to actually look for crosshatching then it's not an issue for you.

I agree on it being a great monitor but only if it's passable in actual use and will hold off on congratulating you just yet. Up to you though. Keep us posted.

Edit - Welcome to the club - AndyM95 will get you added to the OP.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaifodin*
> 
> I got my monitor a few days ago and I have been testing it since then. The first thing I noticed was the backlight bleeding, which is common with these monitors. I was hoping since it was Rev. A01 /March production that it would have minimal imperfections. Guess I was wrong.
> 
> The crosshatching is definitely there, and I only notice it whenever I look for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I can live with it.
> 
> I also detected 2-3 black/dead pixels in the upper right corner, but I never notice them - so up until now they are not bothering me at all.
> 
> The only thing that's really frustrating is the yellow backlight bleed, which becomes pretty noticeable whenever I view something black in low light.
> 
> I was pretty excited about this monitor, but it felt more like a semi bad purchase. I don't know if I am going to return it, or just learn to live with its faults. Otherwise this is a great monitor, for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a picture taken in complete dark, with brightness set to 70. This is the worst case possible. Of course the camera picks up more light, than what I usually see.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The dead pixels alone are a reason to return it, Dell have a zero tolerance policy on things like that. The crosshatching isn't something that bothers most people, you can see it if you look for it but it definitely doesn't impact the viewing experience. That glow/bleed does look fairly bad, that is also a reason to return it.

In the end it's all up to you, if you can live with it then that's fine. Dell have outstanding customer service so if you want to get a replacement it will be no hassle at all.

Just submit a request to join the club using the form in the OP and I'll get you added


----------



## Xaifodin

Thanks for your opinions!

I am worried that if I ask for a replacement from the online store I bought it from, that I will eventually end up with the same issues with the replacement monitor.

What is Dell policy on pixels btw - from what i could understand they only guarantee zero bright pixels? Which in my case, they are black..

I will fill out the form on OP


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaifodin*
> 
> Thanks for your opinions!
> 
> I am worried that if I ask for a replacement from the online store I bought it from, that I will eventually end up with the same issues with the replacement monitor.
> 
> What is Dell policy on pixels btw - from what i could understand they only guarantee zero bright pixels? Which in my case, they are black..
> 
> I will fill out the form on OP


Dosent matter where you bought it from, Dell will transfer ownership to you and send out a replacement. Do it today and your replacement will be shipping today. Give them a call. Members have recieved replacements for less problems. Thier support number on home page of Dell.com.

Very simple. You can even do it via chat right now. If the one they send still has issues they will replace it till its passable. No dead pixels or crosshatching. Bleed that does not show through actual use either watching moves, gaming, or general desktop use is what we end up with.

I wish I can say more about QC but thier premium panel warranty is superb. Keep us posted. We've documented as much as we can for anyone interested.


----------



## pwkno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Saw it's your first post on OCN - welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to sure why this happened to you and why if that was the only trouble they didn't exchange it for you. Since you've already sent it back for refund to Newegg there's no calling Dell back and speaking with someone else more competent. Could have been new Dell rep, not sure. A call back and asking to speak to a supervisor would have been a good channel to get it done right.
> 
> I'm trying to recall if anyone else asked for a replacement for the buzzing the A00 made but so many posts in I can't remember. Very unique experience from everyone else I will agree.
> 
> Does bring a question up though.....Was this very recent or some time ago? Newegg should be on A01 panels by now and I've not heard of anyone receiving A00 from Newgg almost the past couple months now.
> 
> Only time anyone got A00 was unless it was an exchange from a monitor and Dell sent refurbished A00 replacement directly, after fixing and reviewing it for defects before sending out.


Thanks for the welcoming! I've been looking at this thread for a few days now and figured I would share my experience.

I haven't sent it back yet. I called Newegg and got an RMA, but I have yet to ship it out. I will probably try calling Dell again tonight and see if I can get anywhere with them. I'm sure Newegg would be happy to cancel my RMA and keep my money if Dell works with me. One of the reasons they were unwilling to replace the monitor when I called them may be that they did not recognize my service tag. My service tag was not recognized by the website, the automated phone answering system, or the representative I spoke to. I wonder if something could have been entered into the computer incorrectly somewhere along the line.

The buzzing was not the only issue with the monitor, but it is the reason I decided to pursue a replacement. I have moderate backlight bleed in the bottom left and slight crosshatching. These two things do not bother me nearly as much as the buzzing, however, as that is very noticeable during normal use.

This monitor is a recent purchase. I placed the order with Newegg on June 26th. It was purchased directly from Newegg and not from a marketplace seller. I too was surprised that I received one of the older revisions. I did notice one interesting thing on the shipping box. The box still had the shipping label from Dell to Newegg's warehouse and the date on it was June 3rd, so Dell may still have some old A00 revisions that they are still sending out.


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iKill4Fun*
> 
> Bro COMBO2, my replacement coming tomorrow, anyway my first one was A01 manufactured in Apr 2013, serious dead pixel lol. Anyway so did Dell told you to return the initial monitors so far? The Dell logistics carrier just called and said I got a delivery tomorrow, but didn't tell me anything about returning them...?


There should be instructions on the replacement monitors box. Like an invoice package, there'll be a number to call to arrange pickup (at least that's how it is for me) and you have 1 week to decide which one you want to keep. After one week I think they call you and then if you don't do anything they charge you for another monitor LOL. Good luck man!


----------



## pwkno

I just got off the phone with Dell. They agreed to send me a brand new monitor with the latest revision. I will let you know when I receive the new monitor and how it is.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwkno*
> 
> I just got off the phone with Dell. They agreed to send me a brand new monitor with the latest revision. I will let you know when I receive the new monitor and how it is.


There ya go









Had a feeling you had a bad rep - it's happened one other time to a club member but a call back fixed that. Wishing you luck on QC this time.


----------



## elBradford

Hey guys, awesome thread here. I've decided to grab this monitor, but I have a hard time pulling the trigger at its current price if I know it regularly dips down to $580. Looks like Dell.com has it in stock at $699.

Any insight as to when it will potentially drop? I'm desperate for a monitor, since my build is completed and that's all I need.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elBradford*
> 
> Hey guys, awesome thread here. I've decided to grab this monitor, but I have a hard time pulling the trigger at its current price if I know it regularly dips down to $580. Looks like Dell.com has it in stock at $699.
> 
> Any insight as to when it will potentially drop? I'm desperate for a monitor, since my build is completed and that's all I need.


Wow another first time poster.....welcome to OCN.









Yeah it normally sells for $585 on Newegg and Amazon about every three weeks seems to be the pattern. The sale lasts about two days before they sellout.

Newegg will sell it for about $649 free shipping on average daily. If you absolutely can't wait then go ahead and pull the trigger, but up to you. I'd just avoid eBay. Don't pay $700 from Dell.....suggested retail price. Unless they have a price match. Maybe a chat with thier sales department will price match Newegg if you want to buy direct. No need though as retail store like Best Buy, Amazon or the Egg will still get you the premium panel warranty.

Keep us posted if you do.


----------



## pwkno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elBradford*
> 
> Hey guys, awesome thread here. I've decided to grab this monitor, but I have a hard time pulling the trigger at its current price if I know it regularly dips down to $580. Looks like Dell.com has it in stock at $699.
> 
> Any insight as to when it will potentially drop? I'm desperate for a monitor, since my build is completed and that's all I need.


Edit: Posted a promo code, realized it already expired. Sorry about that.


----------



## iKill4Fun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> There should be instructions on the replacement monitors box. Like an invoice package, there'll be a number to call to arrange pickup (at least that's how it is for me) and you have 1 week to decide which one you want to keep. After one week I think they call you and then if you don't do anything they charge you for another monitor LOL. Good luck man!


Hahaha, I just received my replacement, and the Carrier only ask for the Panel to swap









Anyway, straight out of the box I plug it back, I tested first thing first, I found 1 dead pixel and 1 bright pixel lol, guess 2nd round of calling Dell! Anyway mine is a refurbished set I believe, Manufactured Dec 2012, REV00

I will have to test for BLB and Yellow Glow at the night later on, but well the Dead pixels are already a point to resend another..., Luckily the Stand and Panel are easy to hook back and take out with just a "Click", can't imagine other brands with the need of screwing lol


----------



## iKill4Fun

Hey guys, I got a question, I happen to find that this monitor, the "Bezel" and "LCD Panel" are kind of "Over-Separated" as can see from the below photos, may I know if it's normal or it's some kind of QC/Hardware error? Because it's definitely very noticeable, in fact much more than the dead pixels lol....


----------



## pwkno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iKill4Fun*
> 
> Hey guys, I got a question, I happen to find that this monitor, the "Bezel" and "LCD Panel" are kind of "Over-Separated" as can see from the below photos, may I know if it's normal or it's some kind of QC/Hardware error? Because it's definitely very noticeable, in fact much more than the dead pixels lol....


Every display I own including the U2713HM has a black border between the LCD and the bezel. Unless it's extremely uneven, I wouldn't say that's abnormal.


----------



## Anoxy

edit: nevermind, google is my friend


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> edit: nevermind, google is my friend


Hope your enjoying that 780 and the other one incoming. I see you figured out using Nvidia control panel to OC. Can get the U2713HM to 90 Hz refresh rate for gaming.

Love to hear your experience with your new GPU set up. Congrats btw.


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Hope your enjoying that 780 and the other one incoming. I see you figured out using Nvidia control panel to OC. Can get the U2713HM to 90 Hz refresh rate for gaming.
> 
> Love to hear your experience with your new GPU set up. Congrats btw.


I could overclock my current U2713HM but i just got dropped frames, games were jerky and not very fluid.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> I could overclock my current U2713HM but i just got dropped frames, games were jerky and not very fluid.


One GTX 670?

Isn't going to maintain 90 FPS and you'll get stutter. In order to achieve fluidity in games FPS must equal Hz.

1440 is demanding even without AA on a single GPU. You'd have to turn down settings if you can maintain that for smooth motion. On BF3 with no AA I'm getting over 100+ and some dips with my GTX 690.

Check this link. *Source*


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Hope your enjoying that 780 and the other one incoming. I see you figured out using Nvidia control panel to OC. Can get the U2713HM to 90 Hz refresh rate for gaming.
> 
> Love to hear your experience with your new GPU set up. Congrats btw.


This card is surpassing my expectations. Very impressive. I only set it to 80 Hz, but I'll give 90 a try if that's stable.

I'm beginning to think another 780 is overkill haha, but at least I'll be ready for the future.

I do have one question though: should I be using VSync if I increase the refresh rate?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> This card is surpassing my expectations. Very impressive. I only set it to 80 Hz, but I'll give 90 a try if that's stable.
> 
> I'm beginning to think another 780 is overkill haha, but at least I'll be ready for the future.
> 
> I do have one question though: should I be using VSync if I increase the refresh rate?


I've never tried that but I heard that you can smooth things out if you can maintain your higher refresh rate with the Vsync. If your experiencing any tearing. Let us know what you think.


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> One GTX 670?
> 
> Isn't going to maintain 90 FPS and you'll get stutter. In order to achieve fluidity in games FPS must equal Hz.
> 
> 1440 is demanding even without AA on a single GPU. You'd have to turn down settings if you can maintain that for smooth motion. On BF3 with no AA I'm getting over 100+ and some dips with my GTX 690.


No I know that, but like it wasn't because I wasn't getting 75-90FPS. In games like COD it was jerky at 75hz as opposed to 60hz.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> No I know that, but like it wasn't because I wasn't getting 75-90FPS. In games like COD it was jerky at 75hz as opposed to 60hz.


Try what Anoxy said with higher refresh and Vsync on and see if that does the trick.


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Try what Anoxy said with higher refresh and Vsync on and see if that does the trick.


Vsync in Nvidia CP?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> Vsync in Nvidia CP?


Vsync in game settings once your in.


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Vsync in game settings once your in.


Nah dude, it doesn't work.









I tried COD @ 75hz with VSync on and it just stutters like crazy


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> Nah dude, it doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried COD @ 75hz with VSync on and it just stutters like crazy


Wish I could see what your seeing. I don't have COD. BF3 at 90 Hz refresh in game settings allows me to set to 90 Hz and it's butter smooth for me hitting well over even in dips.


----------



## Anoxy

Could it not be your GPU? Maybe a single 670 can't handle it?


----------



## iKill4Fun

Hmm I'm able to play Starcraft 2 Dota 2 Crysis 3 at 90hz without any stuttering.

Side track, anybody plays Starcraft 2? Maybe we can play together haha


----------



## Arizonian

Deleted COD long time ago. Crysis 3 High settings SMAAx1 smooth play. No need to set in game settings.

Recorded BF3 Going Hunting at 90 Hz visual.


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Deleted COD long time ago. Crysis 3 High settings SMAAx1 smooth play. No need to set in game settings.
> 
> Recorded BF3 Going Hunting at 90 Hz visual.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I only have it because I get easy frames


----------



## iKill4Fun

I've come to realise Dell's U2713HM having real QC problems? Dead pixels with 2 Panels so far and hopefully my third doesn't have any. Having seriously annoyed by this lol


----------



## Arizonian

Sample video showing options in BF3 with 90 Hz refresh rate applied in settings during game play. Showing fluidity.






EDIT - I do not see any frame skipping.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iKill4Fun*
> 
> Hmm I'm able to play Starcraft 2 Dota 2 Crysis 3 at 90hz without any stuttering.
> 
> Side track, anybody plays Starcraft 2? Maybe we can play together haha


I play SC2









Stuff is in my sig, feel free to add me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iKill4Fun*
> 
> I've come to realise Dell's U2713HM having real QC problems? Dead pixels with 2 Panels so far and hopefully my third doesn't have any. Having seriously annoyed by this lol


It's very rare that we see dead pixels, their QC in that regard is top notch. It's the backlight glow/bleed that is the biggest issue.

Hopefully you get lucky with your third one







It is very annoying.


----------



## Mattgfx

Looks to be back in stock at Amazon @ $650. Few days ago it said 1-4 month wait. Hopefully its the new rev they're selling and not the old monitors.
Dell still looks to be out of stock to avoid back orders.


----------



## elBradford

I don't see it in stock at Amazon from Amazon as the seller, but it's in stock at Newegg at $650.


----------



## Mattgfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elBradford*
> 
> I don't see it in stock at Amazon from Amazon as the seller, but it's in stock at Newegg at $650.


NewEgg has had them for awhile so my guess is its old stock. Amazon just came back into stock so my guess is its new stock.

http://www.amazon.com/Dell-U2713HM-IPS-LED-CVN85-27-Inch-LED-lit/dp/B009H0XQQY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372867000&sr=8-1&keywords=u2713hm

In Stock.
Ships from and sold by Amazon.com.

Might have to look down to the right to change to amazon.com


----------



## elBradford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattgfx*
> 
> NewEgg has had them for awhile so my guess is its old stock. Amazon just came back into stock so my guess is its new stock.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Dell-U2713HM-IPS-LED-CVN85-27-Inch-LED-lit/dp/B009H0XQQY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372867000&sr=8-1&keywords=u2713hm
> 
> In Stock.
> Ships from and sold by Amazon.com.
> 
> Might have to look down to the right to change to amazon.com


Nice catch. I have some Dell gift cards I want to use so I guess I have to wait until Dell gets them in stock. Hopefully that coincides with a sale!


----------



## Mattgfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elBradford*
> 
> Nice catch. I have some Dell gift cards I want to use so I guess I have to wait until Dell gets them in stock. Hopefully that coincides with a sale!


Nice, Dell changes their sales every weds i noticed. Also check employee and student discounts if you qualify for those.


----------



## pwkno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattgfx*
> 
> NewEgg has had them for awhile so my guess is its old stock. Amazon just came back into stock so my guess is its new stock.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Dell-U2713HM-IPS-LED-CVN85-27-Inch-LED-lit/dp/B009H0XQQY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372867000&sr=8-1&keywords=u2713hm
> 
> In Stock.
> Ships from and sold by Amazon.com.
> 
> Might have to look down to the right to change to amazon.com


The monitor I purchased from Newegg last week was a Feb. 2013 A00, so I would probably avoid Newegg for awhile if you want the newer revision. One thing to note is that when I called Dell for an exchange of my monitor, they initially were hesitant to give me a new instead of refurbished panel because they wanted to tell me that the warranty of my monitor started in February when the panel was manufactured even though I bought it last week. I believe that I was able to convince them to send me a new monitor, but it was not automatic. The warranty apparently starts from the date the panel is manufactured or the date the reseller purchases it, not from the date that you buy it. If this is the case, it is one more reason to avoid older stock if possible. I believe the warranty starts from the date that you purchase it only if purchased directly from Dell. Seems very unfair to me.


----------



## Mattgfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwkno*
> 
> The monitor I purchased from Newegg last week was a Feb. 2013 A00, so I would probably avoid Newegg for awhile if you want the newer revision. One thing to note is that when I called Dell for an exchange of my monitor, they initially were hesitant to give me a new instead of refurbished panel because they wanted to tell me that the warranty of my monitor started in February when the panel was manufactured even though I bought it last week. I believe that I was able to convince them to send me a new monitor, but it was not automatic. The warranty apparently starts from the date the panel is manufactured or the date the reseller purchases it, not from the date that you buy it. If this is the case, it is one more reason to avoid older stock if possible. I believe the warranty starts from the date that you purchase it only if purchased directly from Dell. Seems very unfair to me.


Yeah that does seem unfair. How would the customer know what build date they're getting before they purchase? I tried asking Amazon what rev/build date they currently are selling, which they had NO idea. All they have to do is look at the box


----------



## DADDYDC650

I just got a new u2713hm from Dell and it was manufactured in May 2013. It has the same yellow blob on the bottom left side.


----------



## viper133

does it have cross hatching problems?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viper133*
> 
> does it have cross hatching problems?


I never notice cross-hatching unless I get really close to the screen. I'll take a closer look soon enough.


----------



## viper133

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I never notice cross-hatching unless I get really close to the screen. I'll take a closer look soon enough.


last two questions did you ask for a replacement after dell went out of stock, whats the revision? is it A01 or A02? that info can be found on the box or back of monitor. thank you for the information.


----------



## Arizonian

DADDY - is it bleeding through actual use?


----------



## viper133

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> DADDY - is it bleeding through actual use?


he said the bleeding went back to yellow from white so i think it is very noticeable.


----------



## Mattgfx

My guess is A02 models will be June/July production.


----------



## pwkno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I just got a new u2713hm from Dell and it was manufactured in May 2013. It has the same yellow blob on the bottom left side.


Did you buy it new or was it a replacement for one that you already had? When did you order it?


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattgfx*
> 
> My guess is A02 models will be June/July production.


Yeah, I'm hoping I get lucky, because the tech rep said to me that he would be speaking to his team and making sure that I get a perfect monitor and am not needing to repeat return again.


----------



## Ikthus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattgfx*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!
> Can you take a pic of your Rev A02 and build date by any chance? I havent seen one yet!


Sorry for late reply, haven't had a chance to login for a while. I think I was typing carelessly or wasn't paying attention but I have a *Rev. 01*.

Apologies for any confusion I might have caused...


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwkno*
> 
> Did you buy it new or was it a replacement for one that you already had? When did you order it?


I bought it new from Dell originally. I'm on my 4th replacement. All replacements were new.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> DADDY - is it bleeding through actual use?


I can see it during menu screens in games or while watching a movie with black borders. It doesn't matter if the lights are on or off. I usually have the brightness set between 30-50 percent.

30 percent brightness and 75 percent contrast with the lights on in my room.


----------



## Arizonian

^^^Sorry to hear this^^^ It's dissappointing.


----------



## iKill4Fun

Having my 2nd replacement soon, first time I'm RMA so many times lol, they have serious QC problems! Is that why Dell had premium panel warranty? Lol


----------



## KrisWragg

I finally got Dell to agree to swap my monitor, was a bit of a ballache and had to get the problem escalated to the supervisor of the guy I was talking to.

My replacement will be 3 - 5 days apparently. Hopefully it will not suffer from the high pitch noise when viewing applications/websites with gray on white, it drives me nuts after a while. Also hoping the yellow backlight bleed isn't there too.

I wonder how common all these problems are? Has anyone actually got a monitor that was good on the first try?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KrisWragg*
> 
> I finally got Dell to agree to swap my monitor, was a bit of a ballache and had to get the problem escalated to the supervisor of the guy I was talking to.
> 
> My replacement will be 3 - 5 days apparently. Hopefully it will not suffer from the high pitch noise when viewing applications/websites with gray on white, it drives me nuts after a while. Also hoping the yellow backlight bleed isn't there too.
> 
> I wonder how common all these problems are? Has anyone actually got a monitor that was good on the first try?


Our Club starter is one I know of.







A bunch of us our first exchange, like myself.

Sad because this monitor when passable is actually better than most in many areas. Dells warranty service saves them from themselves poor QC.

Edit - Even for over clocking refresh rate to 90 Hz and great gaming.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1380527/official-dell-u2713hm-2560x1440-semi-glossy-ips-club/910#post_20327116


----------



## birthdaymonkey

Well, I just got monitor #3, and it's basically the same as monitor #1. One dead pixel, this time in the upper right, backlight bleed in the lower left. Moderate crosshatching.

I've had three monitors all of which had pixel defects, backlight bleed, and cross-hatching. One problem and I could live with the panel, but all three monitors have consistently had these problems.

This is a May 2013 A01 panel. I think I'm going to return this and give up on Dell for now... This constant exchange game is just a pain in the ass. I hope the return process won't be too difficult, as I now need to send back three boxes.

Here's a picture... the room isn't even dark and there's poor uniformity and visible yellow bleed all over the place.



And my trusty u2412m under the same conditions for comparison purposes.


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *birthdaymonkey*
> 
> Well, I just got monitor #3, and it's basically the same as monitor #1. One dead pixel, this time in the upper right, backlight bleed in the lower left. Moderate crosshatching.
> 
> I've had three monitors all of which had pixel defects, backlight bleed, and cross-hatching. One problem and I could live with the panel, but all three monitors have consistently had these problems.
> 
> This is a May 2013 A01 panel. I think I'm going to return this and give up on Dell for now... This constant exchange game is just a pain in the ass. I hope the return process won't be too difficult, as I now need to send back three boxes.


Man, I really dont want to play this game of buying and returning. Finally got the refund from my last trying with Amazon, and really debating trying again.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Man, I really dont want to play this game of buying and returning. Finally got the refund from my last trying with Amazon, and really debating trying again.


I wouldn't bother unless Dell came out with a better revision. I've been through 4-5 I think so far. They all had yellow back light bleeding on the bottom left but only 1 had a dead pixel. In regards to cross-hatching, I sit a foot away and have yet to notice it. I'm sticking with this monitor only because I've played the same return game with the VP2770 and I can't go wrong with the Dell warranty. Besides, in a year or two I can simply play the return game and have a good shot at being upgraded for free.

The 4 VP2770's I went through either had dead pixels, dust particles or back light bleeding. The back light bleeding wasn't yellow but white and wasn't as pronounced as the u2713hm. The very first VP2770 was almost perfect. It had no visible back light bleeding, no dead pixels but 1 stupid dust particle near the center of the screen which was visible from 1 foot away.


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Besides, in a year or two I can simply play the return game and have a good shot at being upgraded for free.


What do you mean you could upgrade for free?


----------



## Arizonian

^^^Birthdaymonkey^^^

Can't say I blame you for looking elsewhere after a few attempts. Until Dell addresses QC it's a hit or miss. If not for warranty promise I'd have looked elsewhere possibly.

As for other monitors, if your very particular and able to exchange without penalties, I suggest the PB278Q. ASUS isn't as good as Dell for customer service but I had the panel and it was pretty close on par. Not as good in certain areas with less features but gaming right on par, with less color pop. I had bleed on my PB278Q, not in actual use, however it was the two dead pixels, one right in line of sight which turned me to try Dell. I didn't suffer from PWM dimming so for me it was a non-issue as for most people.

Korean models users a lot of the time 'settle' for minor bleed in actual use or don't mind dead pixels if not in view, since the price paid is $175 less then Dell when on sale and worth settling if your budget constrained or when expectations are lower. Don't let t hype of pixel perfect models fool you either and careful as most countries extra purchased warranty is not an option.

Another one which is very worth a try would be Viewsonic VP2770. As far as monitors go it's a bit above this one, much more expensive, except QC really isn't any better from what I read. Not as many purchasers to confirm but track record seems to not be any better.

The main thing I find is consumers really trying to get their exchanges done within the 30 day window of return with retailer rather than deal with vendor customer service directly on these other panels in fear of rejection.

Good luck whatever you decide.....


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> What do you mean you could upgrade for free?


Dell has great customer support and someone in this thread went from a 1080p 27" Dell to a 27" u2713hm and then to a u2713h which is their top model. Of course this is not guaranteed but the odds are in your favor if you play the return game enough. When I land my version of the "perfect" u2713hm, I'll probably stick with it. It's a beautiful monitor.


----------



## Anoxy

I feel like my monitor has gotten significantly better since I originally got it.

Like, at first I remember I came here and complained a bit about the backlight bleed....but now I just don't even notice anything and I think it looks pretty darn beautiful in regular use.

So, monitor burn-in, or increased tolerance? I do not know :3


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I feel like my monitor has gotten significantly better since I originally got it.
> 
> Like, at first I remember I came here and complained a bit about the backlight bleed....but now I just don't even notice anything and I think it looks pretty darn beautiful in regular use.
> 
> So, monitor burn-in, or increased tolerance? I do not know :3


Take a picture so I can compare yours with the replacements I went through please?


----------



## Arizonian

Was turned onto this sale by a neighbor and fellow OCN member in Arizona.

*$447.75 Free Shipping* for refurbished U2713HM with promo code - *8PZ5HZF6NDRQCR* from *Dell Outlet store.* - until July 6th, 2013.

Should still carry the warranty with direct purchase. However I can't confirm but wouldn't know why it wouldn't be. Great price if someone is looking for a more affordable.


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Was turned onto this sale by a neighbor and fellow OCN member in Arizona.
> 
> *$447.75 Free Shipping* for refurbished U2713HM with promo code - *8PZ5HZF6NDRQCR* from *Dell Outlet store.* - until July 6th, 2013.
> 
> Should still carry the warranty with direct purchase. However I can't confirm but wouldn't know why it wouldn't be. Great price if someone is looking for a more affordable.


Oh darn. Literally just placed an order for U2412M from Amazon...


----------



## elBradford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Was turned onto this sale by a neighbor and fellow OCN member in Arizona.
> 
> *$447.75 Free Shipping* for refurbished U2713HM with promo code - *8PZ5HZF6NDRQCR* from *Dell Outlet store.* - until July 6th, 2013.
> 
> Should still carry the warranty with direct purchase. However I can't confirm but wouldn't know why it wouldn't be. Great price if someone is looking for a more affordable.


I am tempted, but it looks like they only have a 90 day warranty:
Quote:


> Please Note - a refurbished monitor purchased without a computer will have a 90-day limited warranty


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elBradford*
> 
> I am tempted, but it looks like they only have a 90 day warranty:


Thank you for finding this out - as this is key to know. I'd reconsider knowing this.


----------



## viper133

I dont get why Dell is still sending in A01 panels with the defects when someone higher up said theres a Rev A02 already in the works. why couldnt they return all the A01's to the factory for a panel upgrade or is A02 a lie.


----------



## KrisWragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viper133*
> 
> I dont get why Dell is still sending in A01 panels with the defects when someone higher up said theres a Rev A02 already in the works. why couldnt they return all the A01's to the factory for a panel upgrade or is A02 a lie.


Because maybe they aren't all faulty? Or maybe because some people are happy with minor issues that they don't notice in their usage?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viper133*
> 
> I dont get why Dell is still sending in A01 panels with the defects when someone higher up said theres a Rev A02 already in the works. why couldnt they return all the A01's to the factory for a panel upgrade or is A02 a lie.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KrisWragg*
> 
> Because maybe they aren't all faulty? Or maybe because some people are happy with minor issues that they don't notice in their usage?


They aren't all faulty. Mine has no issues....but minor back light that does not show / bleed through in actual use. Our OP has A00 no issues. It's been hit or miss. No one is settling here since we can return them for free exchange until we get lucky. It boils down to poor QC and at the manufacturing point. So they have to get it accurately done at the assembly line point and fix the process of building them.

I've already shown proof of myself gaming, screen shots and photo slides where you don't even see the bleed anymore in actual use.

The only thing that is inherent to this panel type is the crosshatching where it can range from very very minor which is not noticeable at all or minor when you're looking for it, and to something you see easily ranges. This crosshatching can affect people in different ways where one person can make it out and another person does not.

Sort of like PWM dimming on monitors that use them, that affects only a small percentage of people but for those it does affect it causes headaches, nausea and or eye discomfort.

EDIT:

Reminds me when I first purchased the ASUS VG278H on release date. There was a huge issue with an oval backlight bleed that would show right in the center of the monitors. Most of the first released panels exhibited this oval-shaped strong back light bleed. This was chalked up to quality control at the assembly point being built ineffectively. ASUS addressed the issue and then this problem became very minor. It's basically a new monitor line where bugs need to be worked out. Happens often to a lot of new monitors builds and early adopters. I exchanged it and my second monitor was fine and currently on my second build.


----------



## birthdaymonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> They aren't all faulty. Mine has no issues....but minor back light that does not show / bleed through in actual use. Our OP has A00 no issues. It's been hit or miss. No one is settling here since we can return them for free exchange until we get lucky. It boils down to poor QC and at the manufacturing point. So they have to get it accurately done at the assembly line point and fix the process of building them.
> 
> I've already shown proof of myself gaming, screen shots and photo slides where you don't even see the bleed anymore in actual use.
> 
> The only thing that is inherent to this panel type is the crosshatching where it can range from very very minor which is not noticeable at all or minor when you're looking for it, and to something you see easily ranges. This crosshatching can affect people in different ways where one person can make it out and another person does not.
> 
> Sort of like PWM dimming on monitors that use them, that affects only a small percentage of people but for those it does affect it causes headaches, nausea and or eye discomfort.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Reminds me when I first purchased the ASUS VG278H on release date. There was a huge issue with an oval backlight bleed that would show right in the center of the monitors. Most of the first released panels exhibited this oval-shaped strong back light bleed. This was chalked up to quality control at the assembly point being built ineffectively. ASUS addressed the issue and then this problem became very minor. It's basically a new monitor line where bugs need to be worked out. Happens often to a lot of new monitors builds and early adopters. I exchanged it and my second monitor was fine and currently on my second build.


I think the reality is that most users wouldn't be bothered by relatively minor issues like crosshatching, BLB, and dead pixels. On the other hand, this very expensive display isn't being purchased by most users, since it's really a luxury product. As such, Dell must be aware of the complaints, and I'm sure a relatively large percentage of U2713HMs is getting sent back. I have no doubt that they are aware of the problems and are working to fix them, the only question is "when". They do have an excellent track record with the previous generations of UltraSharps, so they must know what is involved in producing quality displays.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *birthdaymonkey*
> 
> I think the reality is that most users wouldn't be bothered by relatively minor issues like crosshatching, BLB, and dead pixels. On the other hand, this very expensive display isn't being purchased by most users, since it's really a luxury product. As such, Dell must be aware of the complaints, and I'm sure a relatively large percentage of U2713HMs is getting sent back. I have no doubt that they are aware of the problems and are working to fix them, the only question is "when". They do have an excellent track record with the previous generations of UltraSharps, so they must know what is involved in producing quality displays.


You may be right. Unless a Dell rep comes to this thread and addresses us directly, we are just speculating, including myself.

Here are my examples of current A01 revision monitor which I did not settle for anything. I'm pretty discerning and why I suggest to others to exchange until they are happy and get a passable monitor. I've shown these throughout the thread in different places. Basically repost for proof.

Gaming - no issues and at 90 Hz refresh rate.






Back light bleed at 30%



Photo Slides - Can't see any of the bleed.






A movie screen shot showing black borders without the yellow glow in the bottom left hand corner.


----------



## birthdaymonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*


That is some very acceptable BLB... a night and day difference from what I've seen on the three displays I've been sent so far.

"Edmund" from Dell is supposed to call me today to discuss my case. I'll see what he's offering before I decide for sure to pursue a refund. If I could just get a monitor like yours with minimal BLB and no dead pixels, the crosshatching would not bother me at all.


----------



## Mattgfx

Sorry to hear that no one is getting the A02 or a newer panel repaired model. I really hope they start showing up soon! I am going to purchase one from Amazon once the price drops and see if there new stock is the new model since DELL.com is currently not accepting orders(also high price).

We can all see the awesome potential of this monitor and that is what frustrates all of us. There is no better monitor out right now and this monitor is so close to being the perfect one. If Dell would just get there stuff straight and get a new rev out we would be good hopefully. The new panel gives me hope but i still havent seen it out yet.. Also Dell reps suck, they dont know ANYTHING which is shocking to me. How many people call a day about this? Who is supervising them? Its a bit nuts.


----------



## elBradford

It's $550 at Newegg right now. I think I might jump on it. I don't know what I'll do with $450 in Dell GCs that I have though :/


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elBradford*
> 
> It's $550 at Newegg right now. I think I might jump on it. I don't know what I'll do with $450 in Dell GCs that I have though :/


That's some major credit. Have you tried Dell Sales and see of they will price match Newegg?

Sad to pass credit. If your not going to use it may want to apply it to $700 just to use it but would be ashame.

Yup just checked back on sale *$549* with promo code free shipping at Newegg. Thanks for the heads up. Think some other member was waiting for that.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824260111


----------



## elBradford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> That's some major credit. Have you tried Dell Sales and see of they will price match Newegg?
> 
> Sad to pass credit. If your not going to use it may want to apply it to $700 just to use it but would be ashame.
> 
> Yup just checked back on sale *$549* with promo code free shipping at Newegg. Thanks for the heads up. Think some other member was waiting for that.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824260111


I will just keep the Del GCs until Dell has an unbelievable sale and pick up a 2nd. My plan has always been to pick up 2, so this works out for me. Hope others waiting for a good price will see this. I'll submit pics when I get it, I hope it's good. But Dell should replace it if it isn't, even though I bought it from Newegg, right?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elBradford*
> 
> I will just keep the Del GCs until Dell has an unbelievable sale and pick up a 2nd. My plan has always been to pick up 2, so this works out for me. Hope others waiting for a good price will see this. I'll submit pics when I get it, I hope it's good. But Dell should replace it if it isn't, even though I bought it from Newegg, right?


Yes. That's where I got mine. Transfer of ownership was in five mins with me on hold with Dell rep. Replacement recieved in three days. No one reported any problems having this done through Newegg. Good luck bud.

I paid $585 for my U2713HM and thought was a good deal too. Sold an old 23" Alienware OptX locally and it only cost me $405 to upgrade out of pocket.


----------



## Mattgfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> That's some major credit. Have you tried Dell Sales and see of they will price match Newegg?
> 
> Sad to pass credit. If your not going to use it may want to apply it to $700 just to use it but would be ashame.
> 
> Yup just checked back on sale *$549* with promo code free shipping at Newegg. Thanks for the heads up. Think some other member was waiting for that.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824260111


Nice deal, NewEgg states that they charge a restocking fee though which kinda sucks if you want to return it..


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattgfx*
> 
> Nice deal, NewEgg states that they charge a restocking fee though which kinda sucks if you want to return it..


IF its a voluntary refund. If product is defective, its free. Must be defective and not just due to not being satisfied. Just need to push the issue with them. I've done it when my ASUS VG278H had major bleed and didn't pay. Newegg sent me free exchange and free return RMA shipping label.

Another time I returned a cheap remote helicopter not satisfied and paid return shipping.

If you decide to keep the U2713HM anyway, you deal with Dell directly and we know how that premium panel warranty works great. It takes Newegg out if the picture moving forward once it'd in your transferred ownership.


----------



## iKill4Fun

My #3 Monitor is coming on Monday, although my #2 has not so visible dead pixels, as well as yellow bleed, I still want to try my luck for replacement, luckily dell had this free replacement delivery, can't imagine me going down 3-5 trips...

#3 could be my last if pixels and bleeds problem still occurs... Like some bro said, if pixel isn't visible on normal usage, live with it and wait for new variant. As for bleed, I don't really like using monitor in dark room, so it should be fine


----------



## Mattgfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> IF its a voluntary refund. If product is defective, its free. Must be defective and not just due to not being satisfied. Just need to push the issue with them. I've done it when my ASUS VG278H had major bleed and didn't pay. Newegg sent me free exchange and free return RMA shipping label.
> 
> Another time I returned a cheap remote helicopter not satisfied and paid return shipping.
> 
> If you decide to keep the U2713HM anyway, you deal with Dell directly and we know how that premium panel warranty works great. It takes Newegg out if the picture moving forward once it'd in your transferred ownership.


Interesting. I might jump on this. I would like to try Amazon cause i know they were out of stock for awhile and it made me think they might have new stock. Im not so sure with Newegg.


----------



## pwkno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elBradford*
> 
> I will just keep the Del GCs until Dell has an unbelievable sale and pick up a 2nd. My plan has always been to pick up 2, so this works out for me. Hope others waiting for a good price will see this. I'll submit pics when I get it, I hope it's good. But Dell should replace it if it isn't, even though I bought it from Newegg, right?


I had a little bit of trouble getting Dell to exchange the monitor I purchased at Newegg for a new one. They were initially only willing to replace it with a refurbished monitor because they said that it was originally purchased by the retailer more than 30 days ago. I have been in touch with a Dell representative for the last few days and I just got off the phone with him aout an hour ago. He was able to get approval for a new monitor and transfer the ownership. He may have been misinformed, as others seem to have had an easier time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattgfx*
> 
> Interesting. I might jump on this. I would like to try Amazon cause i know they were out of stock for awhile and it made me think they might have new stock. Im not so sure with Newegg.


Newegg was out of stock a few days ago as well. I believe that they purchase their monitors from a third party distributor, however, so it may still be an older revision.


----------



## boomstick1

Bought one with new egg today. Tried two with amazon and no luck.

Gonna try a few with new egg and see if I dont get cross-hatching. I'm ok with a little back lite bleed.

After a try or two I'll see if I land a good one. If not, I'll switch it over to dell and start it with them. Determined to a get a decent one. I like this more than the asus model and i hate glossy ones.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomstick1*
> 
> Bought one with new egg today. Tried two with amazon and no luck.
> 
> Gonna try a few with new egg and see if I dont get cross-hatching. I'm ok with a little back lite bleed.
> 
> After a try or two I'll see if I land a good one. If not, I'll switch it over to dell and start it with them. Determined to a get a decent one. I like this more than the asus model and i hate glossy ones.


Second post and new to OCN - Welcome aboard.









Good luck on the monitor and keep us posted. Really good deal for $549.


----------



## saiyan

Thanks. In 4 one from newegg. Need to return call Dell & cancel the refurbished from yesterday.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saiyan*
> 
> Thanks. In 4 one from newegg. Need to return call Dell & cancel the refurbished from yesterday.


Hey there saiyan, I see your also a first time poster and member here on OCN.....welcome aboard.









See you also pulled the trigger on one of these on yesterday's $549 sale....cool. Please do post back when you receive yours and keep us updated as well. Great price for this monitor and hard to pass up.

EDIT - For our new members here - please feel free to list your rig specs - we like looking at them on OCN. *How to list your Rig*


----------



## boomstick1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Hey there saiyan, I see your also a first time poster and member here on OCN.....welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you also pulled the trigger on one of these on yesterday's $549 sale....cool. Please do post back when you receive yours and keep us updated as well. Great price for this monitor and hard to pass up.
> 
> EDIT - For our new members here - please feel free to list your rig specs - we like looking at them on OCN. *How to list your Rig*


Thanks for welcoming me









I posted my rig.


----------



## Decaux

Just go this baby myself, and having had for for a very short time I'm considering doubling down on it.
As that might be a bit overkill, I'm interested in hearing what you OC.net guys think about getting a U2312HM or U2412M to go with this?
I will most likely put in in vertical.

Getting the 27" made me realize how terrible my old TN-display was


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decaux*
> 
> Just go this baby myself, and having had for for a very short time I'm considering doubling down on it.
> As that might be a bit overkill, I'm interested in hearing what you OC.net guys think about getting a U2312HM or U2412M to go with this?
> I will most likely put in in vertical.
> 
> Getting the 27" made me realize how terrible my old TN-display was


Wow - got a lot of first time members and posters here in the past couple days coming out of the wood work Welcome aboard.









Well being the U*27*13HM Club we'd suggest the 27" monitor.







It's resolution kills what you see on 27" TN panels that really show pixelation when streaming online and close viewing. Amazing and the price sells on average on sale about once every three weeks for $585. Yesterday and today on sale for $549 on Newegg or anywhere that will price match. Good luck in what ever you choose.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decaux*
> 
> Just go this baby myself, and having had for for a very short time I'm considering doubling down on it.
> As that might be a bit overkill, I'm interested in hearing what you OC.net guys think about getting a U2312HM or U2412M to go with this?
> I will most likely put in in vertical.
> 
> Getting the 27" made me realize how terrible my old TN-display was


I've got a U2312HM in vertical next to mine, it looks awesome.

I'd definitely recommend it over the U2412M because it has the same bezel style and a very similar panel.


----------



## Decaux

I updated my profile for my rig as well for future reference.
The u2713hm was a impulse buy, so my "budget" isn't allowing me to get an other one.
I was looking for some experiences of comboing this with a smaller monitor, but that might a question for another thread.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decaux*
> 
> I updated my profile for my rig as well for future reference.
> The u2713hm was a impulse buy, so my "budget" isn't allowing me to get an other one.
> I was looking for some experiences of comboing this with a smaller monitor, but that might a question for another thread.


Oh I'm sorry I didn't realize you already had this model, reading back your post I misunderstood. Definitely post a picture of your monitor and screenshot of your name on it and join us.

AndyM95 has the U2312HM combo and its a good a place as any to ask.


----------



## boomstick1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Oh I'm sorry I didn't realize you already had this model, reading back your post I misunderstood. Definitely post a picture of your monitor and screenshot of your name on it and join us.
> 
> AndyM95 has the U2312HM combo and its a good a place as any to ask.


No worries. It complicated. I did my first build and this was my first monitor. So, I'm using a model with Amazon that I have a return slip for. I'm now trying out the new egg one cause of the savings and cause I want one without cross hatching.


----------



## Decaux

Here is my owners proof









timg works fine here right?

I'm leaning towards getting the u2312hm in vertical as my second for sure. Having the same design is a plus. And I can use the 23" for gaming if the 27" feels to huge.


----------



## revro

i wanted to sell my u2713hm pixel free with minor BLB and go for dell u3014, but then decided otherwise, as consensus in 1440p topic was that 30inch technology ghosts too much for gaming.

i was one of the first members of this club, just updated gpu to GTX780









best
revro


----------



## pwkno

Currently $549.99 at Amazon.


----------



## Mattgfx

I ordered one from Amazon for $550!! Hopefully i get an a02! If not i might have to play return games again...


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattgfx*
> 
> I ordered one from Amazon for $550!! Hopefully i get an a02! If not i might have to play return games again...


I think there is speculation about a revision A02. No one, including higher Dell rep up the chain confirmed a new revision was even coming out as a model number.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silverfox1*
> 
> *A02 Revision Update Info*
> 
> For those of you that are interested in the supposed A02 revision release here below is the final e-mail reply answer i received from the Dell Global representative that we used to deal with when i worked for Shell Oil Co. before retiring:
> 
> e-mail quote
> 
> Hi Ron,
> 
> According to our Quality Engineering team the solution to this issue has been completely rolled out. *No further revisions are planned at this time.*
> 
> *"Displays from the repair center should have revision A02 which would be the latest. Displays from the factory may have revision A00 because they changed all the part numbers due to implementation of ES 6.0. These will have the new SLC1 panels with all the fixes."*
> 
> If Shell will be purchasing a monitor for you I can quote it. If you will be purchasing a monitor yourself for personal use I'll get a quote for you from our Employee Purchase team.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Liz Monteith De Grenier
> 
> Global Sales
> 
> Dell | Global 500 Accounts
> 
> Office + 1-800-357-3355 extension: 5138570
> 
> Direct Phone: 512-513-8570
> 
> Anyways good luck and hope this resolves or might help present owners & any future prospective buyers of this model.
> 
> Regards,


So what this tells me is that it's more of a *SILENT* update where 'fixes' are being implemented in the current *refurbished* A00 and A01 panels and the *newer* A01 panels will have implementation of ES 6.0 rolled out which will have the new SLC1 panels with all the fixes.

Maybe I've understood this incorrectly?


----------



## boomstick1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I think there is speculation about a revision A02. No one, including higher Dell rep up the chain confirmed a new revision was even coming out as a model number.
> So what this tells me is that it's more of a *SILENT* update where 'fixes' are being implemented in the current *refurbished* A00 and A01 panels and the *newer* A01 panels will have implementation of ES 6.0 rolled out which will have the new SLC1 panels with all the fixes.
> 
> Maybe I've understood this incorrectly?


That seems like great news. So, if I have problems with my newegg one I think I'll transfer ownership to Dell and deal with them. Good idea?


----------



## silverfox1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I think there is speculation about a revision A02. No one, including higher Dell rep up the chain confirmed a new revision was even coming out as a model number.
> So what this tells me is that it's more of a *SILENT* update where 'fixes' are being implemented in the current *refurbished* A00 and A01 panels and the *newer* A01 panels will have implementation of ES 6.0 rolled out which will have the new SLC1 panels with all the fixes.
> 
> Maybe I've understood this incorrectly?


Hi, Arizonian

In essence to simplify what the Dell rep stated is for folks that are presently ordering this monitor directly from Dell they should be LOOKING for a version A00 with a Build Date of no earlier then 06/2013 or 07/2013.

Ordering from Newegg or Amazon whom receive the products from distributors more then likely still have numerous A01 versions still stacked on there warehouse shelves.

All i can say is " Patience is Truly a Virtue " and some of these fine folks in this thread definitely have plenty of it !









Regards & Good Luck to All !


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomstick1*
> 
> That seems like great news. So, if I have problems with my newegg one I think I'll transfer ownership to Dell and deal with them. Good idea?


If your planning on keeping your U2713HM, then yes. Dealing with Dell theoretically should improve those odds of getting a passable one. Even if it's not the actual 'fixed' ones, since we've already shown that no all the earlier revision exemplified issues, like mine and others.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silverfox1*
> 
> Hi, Arizonian
> 
> In essence to simplify what the Dell rep stated is for folks that are presently ordering this monitor directly from Dell they should be LOOKING for a version A00 with a Build Date of no earlier then 06/2013 or 07/2013.
> 
> Ordering from Newegg or Amazon whom receive the products from distributors more then likely still have numerous A01 versions still stacked on there warehouse shelves.
> 
> All i can say is " Patience is Truly a Virtue " and some of these fine folks in this thread definitely have plenty of it !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards & Good Luck to All !


I see your still subscribed here buddy.








Thank you for catching this and further clarifying for us your already above and beyond information searching regarding revisions.


----------



## Anoxy

My A01 looks great. Newest revision doesn't always mean better monitor.


----------



## silverfox1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> If your planning on keeping your U2713HM, then yes. Dealing with Dell theoretically should improve those odds of getting a passable one. Even if it's not the actual 'fixed' ones, since we've already shown that no all the earlier revision exemplified issues, like mine and others.
> I see your still subscribed here buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for catching this and further clarifying for us your already above and beyond information searching regarding revisions.


Even though i did finally find a keeper to meet my objectives with the LG27EA83R-D model, if Dell does actually rectify these current issues some folks are encountering i will repurchase the U2713HM for my wifes desktop. The Dell is less expensive then the Viewsonic VP2770 or the LG27EA83R-D and if you get a good Dell unit like some of you folks have i would be very satisfied and save a few bucks.

Regards, Ron


----------



## Mattgfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silverfox1*
> 
> Hi, Arizonian
> 
> In essence to simplify what the Dell rep stated is for folks that are presently ordering this monitor directly from Dell they should be LOOKING for a version A00 with a Build Date of no earlier then 06/2013 or 07/2013.
> 
> Ordering from Newegg or Amazon whom receive the products from distributors more then likely still have numerous A01 versions still stacked on there warehouse shelves.
> 
> All i can say is " Patience is Truly a Virtue " and some of these fine folks in this thread definitely have plenty of it !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards & Good Luck to All !


We still haven't seen anyone with a build date of June or July which leaves us wondering what it will be rev wise. I'm just hoping for a build date of those months. Hopefully someone gets one soon.


----------



## Sa Seba

Loving mine


----------



## Anoxy

I love your pug. Makes me miss mine


----------



## Arizonian

Welcome aboard OCN Sa Seba









Nice set up and cool pug.


----------



## Sa Seba

Thanks!









@Anoxy: I am sorry to hear that!
I can't imagine not having mine around. These beats steal your heart and don't ever give it back.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sa Seba*
> 
> Loving mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome to the club, added









Pugs are awesome!


----------



## iKill4Fun

Sigh... My #3 panel came today and it's got the worst Dead Pixels out of all... This time can't even just go with it, the dead pixels are just too in the way of sight...


Spoiler: Warning: Dead Pixel pics


----------



## Mattgfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iKill4Fun*
> 
> Sigh... My #3 panel came today and it's got the worst Dead Pixels out of all... This time can't even just go with it, the dead pixels are just too in the way of sight...


Sorry to see that, most of us in the states havent had any dead pixel issues. I guess its time to return #3!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iKill4Fun*
> 
> Sigh... My #3 panel came today and it's got the worst Dead Pixels out of all... This time can't even just go with it, the dead pixels are just too in the way of sight...


Wow. Mattgfx is correct about those of us in the states not having dead pixel issues. Starting to think there must be something different in Singapore. It's either dead pixels or dust particles which can look the same too.

Sorry to hear this. In line of sight is very annoying as once noticed, it seems that's all you'll focus on. Here in the states we've been dealing with mostly just BLB.


----------



## Anoxy

Looks like dust to me. The dots aren't even in line with the pixels.


----------



## iKill4Fun

Guess you guys are right, but well LG panel kind of crappy? Haha, waiting for my #4 replacement to come, already lodged complaints about the Panel issues to their higher ups, hopefully can stop this replacing thingy, getting kind of frustrating for me


----------



## Mjolnir125

Have you tried wiping the screen to rule out dirt? Given how few of us have dead pixels, something weird is happening here.


----------



## iKill4Fun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Have you tried wiping the screen to rule out dirt? Given how few of us have dead pixels, something weird is happening here.


You bet I did bro, I used micro fib cloth to wipe it, also, after wiping quite hardly, I used fingers to swipe it and it's still there, also on closed up it definitely looked like kind of clarity with "AG coating" feel. So deinfitely either dead pixel or dust stuck underneath.


----------



## birthdaymonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iKill4Fun*
> 
> You bet I did bro, I used micro fib cloth to wipe it, also, after wiping quite hardly, I used fingers to swipe it and it's still there, also on closed up it definitely looked like kind of clarity with "AG coating" feel. So deinfitely either dead pixel or dust stuck underneath.


Yep, your dead pixels (or under-screen dust) look exactly the ones on all three monitors I tried. And I'm in Canada, so I assume the panels I received were from the same stock as the US ones. Considering I've never seen a dead pixel on any of the four previous Ultrasharps I've owned (or any other monitor for that matter), I'd say there's something very wrong with the manufacturing of these panels.

My Dell rep is supposed to call me tomorrow after consulting with customer service about a refund. I'm getting out while I still can (original purchase date, June 14).


----------



## Xaifodin

So I listened to your advice and sent back the monitor. I got my replacement and it had Rev A00, Feb production date.
I was pretty nervous when I saw that rev







So far I have tested it for backlight bleeding and dead pixels.
Luckily this unit has far less BLB than the other. I mean it's still there (yellow corner), but nowhere near as bad as the last monitor.
And dead pixels - nothing!

Crosshatching still exists, but it seems less aggressive and only in the bottom part of the screen.
So, I am pretty satisfied with the one I received









Now if I could figure out, why my Windows fonts and other elements don't render smoothly across the web browser, I would be very happy. I know its software related, and I have tried everything, but no solution so far! I am probably going to install Win 8, to see if it corrects things.


----------



## Mjolnir125

All the recent posts make me feel lucky; I am only on my second panel. First had dead pixels in the upper right and yellow bleed in the lower left, as well as minor cross hatching. The replacement has a very small amount of white edge glow about 1/3 from the left of the screen, but it is only about an inch wide and not noticeable or intrusive during any actual use. However, I do still have some crosshatching, which is my one remaining annoyance. I prefer it to bad bleed/glow though.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaifodin*
> 
> So I listened to your advice and sent back the monitor. I got my replacement and it had Rev A00, Feb production date.
> I was pretty nervous when I saw that rev
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I have tested it for backlight bleeding and dead pixels.
> Luckily this unit has far less BLB than the other. I mean it's still there (yellow corner), but nowhere near as bad as the last monitor.
> And dead pixels - nothing!
> 
> Crosshatching still exists, but it seems less aggressive and only in the bottom part of the screen.
> So, I am pretty satisfied with the one I received
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if I could figure out, why my Windows fonts and other elements don't render smoothly across the web browser, I would be very happy. I know its software related, and I have tried everything, but no solution so far! I am probably going to install Win 8, to see if it corrects things.


Glad to hear the replacement is passable. Enjoy. Feel free, if you game to share your experience.









I've been watching blu-ray movies on mine just to use it. Getting Captin America next to almost complete the Marvel series.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> All the recent posts make me feel lucky; I am only on my second panel. First had dead pixels in the upper right and yellow bleed in the lower left, as well as minor cross hatching. The replacement has a very small amount of white edge glow about 1/3 from the left of the screen, but it is only about an inch wide and not noticeable or intrusive during any actual use. However, I do still have some crosshatching, which is my one remaining annoyance. I prefer it to bad bleed/glow though.


I'm feeling lucky too. My first exchange was perfect.







Hoping the newest fixes get into stock soon to cut this out for everyone.


----------



## jonnylaris

I can't believe the amount of problems people are having with these monitors.

Having to do 3-4 exchanges to get a good one is INSANE.

I don't know how you all put up with it so easily.

Was thinking about getting one of these but it looks like the chance of getting one with a fault is almost guaranteed.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> All the recent posts make me feel lucky; I am only on my second panel.


Same here, but I really do think that we are the norm instead of lucky. I would imagine most people who are happy with the monitor don't take the time to write reviews or post on forums.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Same here, but I really do think that we are the norm instead of lucky. I would imagine most people who are happy with the monitor don't take the time to write reviews or post on forums.


True. I'm in contact with one new member personally, who I spoke with via PM's who got his monitor first time in but never posted. A lot of people don't post to join a club or have questions.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Same here, but I really do think that we are the norm instead of lucky. I would imagine most people who are happy with the monitor don't take the time to write reviews or post on forums.


That is almost certainly the case; people who don't have issues with their panel probably aren't going to search the internet for issues that they don't have (which is probably how people end up at this thread), so we are getting an extremely skewed distribution of people.


----------



## pwkno

Looks like it's back in stock on Dell.com.


----------



## iKill4Fun

Just contacted Dell again, but there's 1 funny thing. I've had always sent them a set of pictures first, the ones I posted here but she always replied this, *Please send another set of photos because the defects can't be seen?* I mean seriously?

The defects are so damn clearly shown with the pictures I took. My guess is that they fear I'm using previous set of photos and want me to send another set as verifications? Which I'm happy to do so if they ask it directly, not using this kind of methods lol.

This is what she replied after I sent in the photos I posted here, obviously doubting me, it's okay for me to send another set of photos but didn't like being lied to haha


----------



## COMBO2

Alright, update here. Got my 3rd replacement yesterday. As the tech rep said, he would be liaising with the engineering & logistics team to make sure that the monitor arrived in an if not perfect condition so I wouldn't have to repeat replace. I couldn't open it yesterday because I was working on my PC so I've just unboxed it this morning. As far as I can see, unless I'm looking pretty hard and I've got the brightness up a fair amount (in which case there is a minuscule point of bleed on the bottom edge), there really isn't anything to be concerned about. I think the anti glare is more noticeable then the bleed to be fair. Even in a fully dark environment, I would have to look around pretty seriously and do a full analysis to find any bleed. I'm pretty happy with this and thankfully there is no glow in the left corner anymore. No dead pixels. I could actually notice the crosshatching when up really close (10cm) on my other two monitors, now I'm really finding it hard to see any so that's a good thing. Manufacturing date is Dec 2012 (I got worried too) and rev # is A00.


----------



## pwkno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iKill4Fun*
> 
> Just contacted Dell again, but there's 1 funny thing. I've had always sent them a set of pictures first, the ones I posted here but she always replied this, *Please send another set of photos because the defects can't be seen?* I mean seriously?
> 
> The defects are so damn clearly shown with the pictures I took. My guess is that they fear I'm using previous set of photos and want me to send another set as verifications? Which I'm happy to do so if they ask it directly, not using this kind of methods lol.
> 
> This is what she replied after I sent in the photos I posted here, obviously doubting me, it's okay for me to send another set of photos but didn't like being lied to haha


Perhaps circling the areas with the defects like you did in your previous post would be helpful. They are definitely visible in your pictures, but they are not the easiest things to pick out.


----------



## Arizonian

Congrats COMBO2 on getting a good monitor - hope your giving it a good work out having fun gaming and watching blu-ray movies.









It's a hard job flexing it's muscles but someone has to do it.....


----------



## boomstick1

Got my new 2713hm from new egg today (currently have one with cross hatching from amazon to return). Gonna test it and compare it to my current. The new one is April 2013 A01...same as my current.

I want to stick with this monitor so I think I'll be dealing with Dell directly in the coming days.


----------



## Mattgfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwkno*
> 
> Looks like it's back in stock on Dell.com.


Noticed that also, i wonder what rev/build date is being sold now. Price is way to high to even consider but a sale will probably pop up soon. Seems like they cleared out of their stock for almost two weeks and now its back in stock.

My order from Amazon comes today, so we'll see what i get from them.


----------



## Mattgfx

Received my monitor today. Its a Apr 2013 Rev 01 . It just pisses me off it says it right on the box lol.

Monitor has no dead pixels, crosshatching(slightly less than the one i had before) and the normal amount of BLB, seems a little less though.
Since they're back in stock at Dell i think i might try and call them to get a new replacement. Does Dell do this so i don't have to lose my great $550 deal from Amazon? I will try to request a build date of June/July(just look at the freaking box if you dont have one say something!)


----------



## Anoxy

Wait, if it looks fine why are you replacing it again?


----------



## COMBO2

It's so wierd for me, the bleed seems to get better and worse over time...


----------



## jonnylaris

Can you do tape mods to fix BLB with these monitors like you can with the koreans?


----------



## Mattgfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Wait, if it looks fine why are you replacing it again?


The crosshatching is pretty annoying. I was hoping for this issue to be fixed in a June/July build date with the newer panel if there is one.

Also to edit my previous post it looks more like crosshatching now then diagonal lines. I can clearly see the cross pattern which isn't really better than my other monitor. crap.

Anyone know if Dell will send a new monitor if I purchased it from Amazon(dont want to lose great deal)?
I don't want a refurbished monitor..


----------



## Anoxy

I don't really understand the big deal with crosshatching on a white background, but good luck with that...


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattgfx*
> 
> The crosshatching is pretty annoying. I was hoping for this issue to be fixed in a June/July build date with the newer panel if there is one.
> 
> Also to edit my previous post it looks more like crosshatching now then diagonal lines. I can clearly see the cross pattern which isn't really better than my other monitor. crap.
> 
> Anyone know if Dell will send a new monitor if I purchased it from Amazon(dont want to lose great deal)?
> I don't want a refurbished monitor..


Yes they totally honor Amazon purchased premium panel monitors. Call them and you'll see it easy to transfer ownership. I'd make it a point with them since its still within 30 days that you tell them you want a new monitor exchange for your new monitor just purchased. If they can't make that guarantee then an Amazon exchange may be the better route. It will also keep the refund door open as well if your one of those who are more eye sensitive. It's just that type of panel.

Since some people are just more eye sensitive, like with monitors that have PWM dimming and others not. Just one of those things that can vary. Hard to say if it will improve for you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnylaris*
> 
> Can you do tape mods to fix BLB with these monitors like you can with the koreans?


Not sure no one has ever tried since it voids the great warranty you get for three years down the road if anything goes wrong.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I don't really understand the big deal with crosshatching on a white background, but good luck with that...


I have to get within centimeter of screen looking down on an angle to see very minor crosshatching. Its a non issue for me on my large office desk even on full white screen. Loving my U2713HM just like you.


----------



## pwkno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattgfx*
> 
> Received my monitor today. Its a Apr 2013 Rev 01 . It just pisses me off it says it right on the box lol.
> 
> Monitor has no dead pixels, crosshatching(slightly less than the one i had before) and the normal amount of BLB, seems a little less though.
> Since they're back in stock at Dell i think i might try and call them to get a new replacement. Does Dell do this so i don't have to lose my great $550 deal from Amazon? I will try to request a build date of June/July(just look at the freaking box if you dont have one say something!)


Sorry to hear that you got another bad panel. I should be getting my replacement from Dell tomorrow, so I will let you know what I receive. This will be a replacement for the one I got from Newegg a little over a week ago. Make sure to push for a new panel if you do decide to pursue a replacement from Dell. Dell initially wanted to send me a refurbished monitor, but I was able to convince them to send me a new one.


----------



## birthdaymonkey

Dell called me yesterday to process a refund, but when the hardware support guy transferred me to the returns department, the returns agent said that they knew about the BLB and crosshatching issue and that there was indeed a new revision with a different panel due any day now.

He promised that he would personally ensure that I got one of these and that it would solve my problems... so I guess I'm going to try monitor #4. The return department agent is supposed to be contacting me with an update.


----------



## Mattgfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Yes they totally honor Amazon purchased premium panel monitors. Call them and you'll see it easy to transfer ownership. I'd make it a point with them since its still within 30 days that you tell them you want a new monitor exchange for your new monitor just purchased. If they can't make that guarantee then an Amazon exchange may be the better route. It will also keep the refund door open as well if your one of those who are more eye sensitive. It's just that type of panel.
> 
> Since some people are just more eye sensitive, like with monitors that have PWM dimming and others not. Just one of those things that can vary. Hard to say if it will improve for you.
> Not sure no one has ever tried since it voids the great warranty you get for three years down the road if anything goes wrong.
> I have to get within centimeter of screen looking down on an angle to see very minor crosshatching. Its a non issue for me on my large office desk even on full white screen. Loving my U2713HM just like you.


Anyone know if Dell will let me keep my monitor while they send me a new one? Then i can compare.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I don't really understand the big deal with crosshatching on a white background, but good luck with that...


This monitor isn't just a gaming monitor for me, its a work monitor also. I do color correct work for TV commercials and many other branches of the computer graphics world. If some graphics Im doing in 3D or 2D have crosshatching on them it can be pretty annoying. I am not getting a full clear image on some colors. My job requires a perfect attention to detail and very sensitive eyes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *birthdaymonkey*
> 
> Dell called me yesterday to process a refund, but when the hardware support guy transferred me to the returns department, the returns agent said that they knew about the BLB and crosshatching issue and that there was indeed a new revision with a different panel due any day now.
> 
> He promised that he would personally ensure that I got one of these and that it would solve my problems... so I guess I'm going to try monitor #4. The return department agent is supposed to be contacting me with an update.


Interesting. Are they sending you a new one or refurbished ? If you're getting a new one look for a build date of June/July. If refurbished its all about what you see since they could have a new panel in them you just wouldn't know because of the build date on the body.


----------



## Arizonian

Everyone here that did an exchange got to keep their own monitor while Dell sends you a new one. If the new one is worse you can send that back for another exchange and keep your original. The premium panel warranty is superb in this sense with free cross shipping.


----------



## Mattgfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Everyone here that did an exchange got to keep their own monitor while Dell sends you a new one. If the new one is worse you can send that back for another exchange and keep your original. The premium panel warranty is superb in this sense with free cross shipping.


Dell is great about this i must say. I was in a chat, they handled it all. Then a supervisor came into the chat explaining that i will be receiving a new June/July build date. They're also going to follow up to make sure i did get everything i wanted. I can keep my monitor and return which ever one is better within 10 days.


----------



## birthdaymonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Everyone here that did an exchange got to keep their own monitor while Dell sends you a new one. If the new one is worse you can send that back for another exchange and keep your original. The premium panel warranty is superb in this sense with free cross shipping.


Oh yes, you get to keep your old one alright. They don't even seem to want to take mine back... I keep asking for return shipping labels but I haven't been sent any yet, although they keep saying that they will.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *birthdaymonkey*
> 
> Oh yes, you get to keep your old one alright. They don't even seem to want to take mine back... I keep asking for return shipping labels but I haven't been sent any yet, although they keep saying that they will.


I'll take one of those! I don't mind the issues lol.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Mattgfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *birthdaymonkey*
> 
> Oh yes, you get to keep your old one alright. They don't even seem to want to take mine back... I keep asking for return shipping labels but I haven't been sent any yet, although they keep saying that they will.


You should set all three up and start drooling.


----------



## KrisWragg

I have recieved my first replacement, its an A01 and is buzz/squeel free which is great because it was driving me insane on the first one. This new one has one dead pixel in the top right corner, about 5 pixels from the side and maybe 50 pixels down. To be honest it really isn't noticeable in any day to day use as the pixels on this screen are SO tiny and its right in a corner out of normal view.

I am still trying to decide what to do with this new one though as it still has a yellow backlight bleed in the bottom left corner, I have taken pictures of both in the same lighting and it seems to confirm what I subjectively thought which was that it is perhaps slightly worse / different on this second monitor.

Thoughts? Do I try again?


----------



## Arizonian

Hi Kris, What brightness is that?

As for the dead pixel out of line of sight, that's up to you as long as its not noticeable. The bleed in first pic isn't as bad as the lower two. However any bleed that takes away from the deepest blacks would bother me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattgfx*
> 
> Dell is great about this i must say. I was in a chat, they handled it all. Then a supervisor came into the chat explaining that i will be receiving a new June/July build date. They're also going to follow up to make sure i did get everything i wanted. I can keep my monitor and return which ever one is better within 10 days.


Hope you're right, only time will tell but would be nice if true.


----------



## pwkno

My replacement just came. It's an April 2013 A00. I won't have time to set it up until tonight. I did notice that this one was made in China. The other one was made in Mexico.


----------



## skidude9678

Hey guys, been lurking this thread since I started looking at 1440p displays. I was wary due to a lot of people experiencing the normal slew of issues with this display, but when that $549 deal on Amazon came along the other day, I took the plunge.

I received an April 2013 A01, and I'm absolutely in love with it. There is very, very minor crosshatching that I can only see with my face pressed up against the panel, and the light bleed seems minimal at best and there are no dead pixels. I'll take some pictures of it when it gets darker out to see if the light bleed seems any worse. I just want people like me who are reading/lurking this thread to know that it certainly is possible to get a good one your first try.


----------



## KrisWragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Hi Kris, What brightness is that?
> 
> As for the dead pixel out of line of sight, that's up to you as long as its not noticeable. The bleed in first pic isn't as bad as the lower two. However any bleed that takes away from the deepest blacks would bother me.


I'm not sure what brightness the diagnostic screen is but it must be fairly low, the ones with the warner bros logo were both at brightness 50. The first two pictures with #2 are the new monitor and the last two with #1 are the first one.

It kinda sucks that you have to go through this for a premium panel, surely their QC should spot these and sell them as seconds or something?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KrisWragg*
> 
> I'm not sure what brightness the diagnostic screen is but it must be fairly low, the ones with the warner bros logo were both at brightness 50. The first two pictures with #2 are the new monitor and the last two with #1 are the first one.
> 
> It kinda sucks that you have to go through this for a premium panel, surely their QC should spot these and sell them as seconds or something?


Yes I will admit the quality issues are disappointing. If Dell didn't have a superb exchange policy I would'nt suggest this monitor. However after owning it and comparing it along with the web reviews it is one of the top monitors. The fact it usually sells for $585 on average makes it even better. Good luck on whatever you decide I will hold off congratulating you until you receive one that you're happy with.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skidude9678*
> 
> Hey guys, been lurking this thread since I started looking at 1440p displays. I was wary due to a lot of people experiencing the normal slew of issues with this display, but when that $549 deal on Amazon came along the other day, I took the plunge.
> 
> I received an April 2013 A01, and I'm absolutely in love with it. There is very, very minor crosshatching that I can only see with my face pressed up against the panel, and the light bleed seems minimal at best and there are no dead pixels. I'll take some pictures of it when it gets darker out to see if the light bleed seems any worse. I just want people like me who are reading/lurking this thread to know that it certainly is possible to get a good one your first try.


Congratulations on your monitor and on the first try! We'd love for you to post back with a picture and your screen name on it and join the OP page. Some people who get the monitor right the first time have no need for support and usually don't post we do appreciate you sharing your experience.

Long time lurker and first time poster welcome to OCN.


----------



## skidude9678

Thanks! Here's my pic:


----------



## elBradford

I got mine today, but I'm going to refrain from opening it until after my exam on Friday. I've never really had to check for cross hatching, blb, buzzing, dead pixels, or other monitor problems. Is there a good guide that anyone knows of that i can follow to cover all my bases?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elBradford*
> 
> I got mine today, but I'm going to refrain from opening it until after my exam on Friday. I've never really had to check for cross hatching, blb, buzzing, dead pixels, or other monitor problems. Is there a good guide that anyone knows of that i can follow to cover all my bases?


Open *MS Paint* hit F11 - on full white screen get right up on your screen and search for black dots aka dead pixels. Can change colors sometimes will make them stand out too.

In a completely dark room no light source from anything or other room turn MS Paint to full black screen and sit about five to six feet away from screen to see back light bleed. Contrast should be 75% default. Brightness at 30% or 35% where most people keep their monitor can check fir back light bleed. At 100% to really show where it's coming from but not important because I don't know anyone who keeps 100% brightness without wearing sunglasses.

Open a game (if you game) or movie, something with black borders to see if you see any bleeding through when your monitor is in 'actual' use. If you don't see any bleed your good. Again 35% brightness where you'll actually be watching movies on. 50% brightness at most but that depends on where you like it. You will see bleed on the full black screen, but shouldn't be bleeding through during movies or photos.

Open an excel document full screen and listen closely if your hearing a buzz sound. Should have been addressed though and shouldn't be a problem.

Crosshatching will be spotted best during your dead pixel check with full white screen in MS Paint. You'll see it if your right up on your monitor but if your viewing web pages and don't notice anything then stop looking, no need as it's not an issue.


----------



## elBradford

Thanks a lot Arizonian! I really look forward to opening it on Friday. BTW, I was born in Mesa. I really like Arizona. Hope you aren't affected by any of the fires.


----------



## iKill4Fun

Waiting for the return call from Dell, missed it yesterday, can't call back due to it's overseas direct number, don't wanna waste cash on that haha. Hopefully they won't force me to get refund for it? I got it at a cheap deal lol


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iKill4Fun*
> 
> Waiting for the return call from Dell, missed it yesterday, can't call back due to it's overseas direct number, don't wanna waste cash on that haha. Hopefully they won't force me to get refund for it? I got it at a cheap deal lol


They won't force a refund if you don't want one and will keep working with you. Naturally keep us posted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elBradford*
> 
> Thanks a lot Arizonian! I really look forward to opening it on Friday. BTW, I was born in Mesa. I really like Arizona. Hope you aren't affected by any of the fires.


Thanks for your concern, no Im not near the forest fires at all. 19 firefighters did lose thier lives holding a line which I'm sure you saw in the news. Very sad as a lot of them were young and most with families. They come in around the Arizona and California areas to put them out.

Will await for your monitor inspection on Friday or Saturday. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## pwkno

My replacement monitor is better than my original one. Buzzing noise is gone and crosshatching is much less severe. I can still make out a very small amount of crosshatching at the bottom inch of the screen, but only up close. The task bar usually covers that area anyways. My original monitor had cross hatching that covered half the screen and was visible from two feet away. There is still some backlight bleed. It seems better than the original one was, but it is definitely still there. There are no dead pixels. I can't decide whether or not to keep it because of the backlight bleed. What do you think?

I cannot find the return label to send my original monitor back. Should I contact Dell about this or is it hidden somewhere?

Here are a couple of pictures of my backlight bleed. First picture is with brightness at 40 and contrast at 75. Second picture is with brightness at 100 and contrast at 75. It does not look as bad in person as it does in the pictures, but it is definitely still there.


----------



## Arizonian

@pwkno - When your watching movies, using the monitor in actual use like gaming or photos if your not seeing the bleed its a keeper. Brightness at normal settings, not 100% retina burn then your golden. No dead pixels is perfect. Very minor crosshatching at the bottom in task bar and not seeing it at normal distance is success.

I'd have to say congrats to you finally and it's a keeper.









When Dell calls you back to see how it went when your satisfied the return shipping label will be emailed to print out.

Have you gamed? Watched any blu-rays? You'll be so happy at the colors and crisp look, if your like me you'll find something even if for a little each day just to enjoy it.









Replayed Crysis series and BF3 on mine at 90 Hz refresh rate. Anxoius for BF4 in the fall. Hoping to couple it with the new AMD 9970 if performance is what I'm hoping for.


----------



## iKill4Fun

Thanks, I'm still waiting for the return calls, have just sent them an email again, overseas direct calls are just too expensive over here haha


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skidude9678*
> 
> Thanks! Here's my pic:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> /quote]
> Welcome to the club, added


----------



## Heimdallr

I just got this monitor, i have yet to run it at full resolution because i'm with the igpu, tomorrow if all goes well i will have my new video card as well.
Anyway one question, if i find one or more dead pixel a few weeks/months from now, i can get a perfect pixel monitor from Dell anyway or i have to contact them immediatly?
I'm worried i could miss a dead pixel and see it only later on.

thanks


----------



## KrisWragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heimdallr*
> 
> I just got this monitor, i have yet to run it at full resolution because i'm with the igpu, tomorrow if all goes well i will have my new video card as well.
> Anyway one question, if i find one or more dead pixel a few weeks/months from now, i can get a perfect pixel monitor from Dell anyway or i have to contact them immediatly?
> I'm worried i could miss a dead pixel and see it only later on.
> 
> thanks


You don't need to run native resolution to spot dead pixels, you can just fill the screen with red/blue/green and white to spot dead/stuck pixels. At a lower resolution it will stretch but that doesn't matter when having a fullscreen of the same colour


----------



## iKill4Fun

Hey guys, sorry if I missed out the settings part.

But may I know what's the best settings you guys used? I personally find the standard color abit too "warm" and abit over saturated. Currently using custom at R95 G95 B99, brightness 41 contrast 75, but problem with custom settings that the dynamic contrast can't be used, won't adjust brightness with the surroundings, a very annoying thing that I can't adjust colors with presets like ASUS.

Let me know you guys' settings and I wanna try them out, thanks!


----------



## Jarno82

I just wanted to mention that I've been trying to get the latest revision/build for weeks, most recently today. I'm now on my fourth defective U2713HM. The particular supervisor with whom I spoke told me he'd have to look into it. I'm not thrilled about that, as tomorrow marks 30 days since my initial purchase.

As always, it depends on the person you speak with.


----------



## Denilson

I just got this monitor like someone say can I get the best settings for that monitor...



Powered by a GTX 580 Lightning.


----------



## pwkno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> @pwkno - When your watching movies, using the monitor in actual use like gaming or photos if your not seeing the bleed its a keeper. Brightness at normal settings, not 100% retina burn then your golden. No dead pixels is perfect. Very minor crosshatching at the bottom in task bar and not seeing it at normal distance is success.
> 
> I'd have to say congrats to you finally and it's a keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Dell calls you back to see how it went when your satisfied the return shipping label will be emailed to print out.
> 
> Have you gamed? Watched any blu-rays? You'll be so happy at the colors and crisp look, if your like me you'll find something even if for a little each day just to enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replayed Crysis series and BF3 on mine at 90 Hz refresh rate. Anxoius for BF4 in the fall. Hoping to couple it with the new AMD 9970 if performance is what I'm hoping for.


I just tried watching a letterboxed movie trailer and it's really not that visible in actual use. I think I will keep it. Thanks!







Most of what I was seeing on the blank black screen was probably just IPS glow anyways as it was not visible when looking at it straight on.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heimdallr*
> 
> I just got this monitor, i have yet to run it at full resolution because i'm with the igpu, tomorrow if all goes well i will have my new video card as well.
> Anyway one question, if i find one or more dead pixel a few weeks/months from now, i can get a perfect pixel monitor from Dell anyway or i have to contact them immediatly?
> I'm worried i could miss a dead pixel and see it only later on.
> 
> thanks


The premium panel warranty has you covered for a solid three years if your monitor should display any imperfections, so no worries there. If your keeping your monitor, we'd love for you to join us by submitting a picture w/screen name and fill out the submission on OP to join us too.









I provided some info to elBradford how to check your monitor if you want to give it a good run down. *CLICK HERE*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jarno82*
> 
> I just wanted to mention that I've been trying to get the latest revision/build for weeks, most recently today. I'm now on my fourth defective U2713HM. The particular supervisor with whom I spoke told me he'd have to look into it. I'm not thrilled about that, as tomorrow marks 30 days since my initial purchase.
> 
> As always, it depends on the person you speak with.


Hope you sqaure things away with Dell, keep us posted.









OH - saw your a first time poster and just joined us......Welcome to OCN!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwkno*
> 
> I just tried watching a letterboxed movie trailer and it's really not that visible in actual use. I think I will keep it. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of what I was seeing on the blank black screen was probably just IPS glow anyways as it was not visible when looking at it straight on.


Glad to hear it's a keeper. Please post your pic and screen name in screen shot for OP submission and join us.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denilson*
> 
> I just got this monitor like someone say can I get the best settings for that monitor...
> 
> 
> 
> Powered by a GTX 580 Lightning.


I found ' *Color Temp / 6500K - 75% Contrast 35% Brightness'* to be my favorite all around pre-set I will leave for everything from gaming, watching movies etc. Since it's factory pre-calibrated pretty well, any of the pre-sets do well honestly.









_Some may find the OSD automatic settings that will auto switch between pre-sets useful when switching to games, movies or general desktop use._

The U2713HM runs blu-ray movies at native 24 Hz play back for smooth viewing and only time I will over clock refresh rate to 90 Hz is gaming for a bit more fluidity. My GPU has no problems keeping dips above 90 FPS on the games I play and do not experience any stutter.

Welcome to the club.









Also anyone else I might have missed, if you haven't submitted a pic of your monitor and OCN name in screen shot - PLEASE DO.


----------



## Mattgfx

Should be getting my new June/July build replacement tomorrow. Lets see if Dell follows through on their word.


----------



## iKill4Fun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> The premium panel warranty has you covered for a solid three years if your monitor should display any imperfections, so no worries there. If your keeping your monitor, we'd love for you to join us by submitting a picture w/screen name and fill out the submission on OP to join us too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I provided some info to elBradford how to check your monitor if you want to give it a good run down. *CLICK HERE*
> Hope you sqaure things away with Dell, keep us posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH - saw your a first time poster and just joined us......Welcome to OCN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear it's a keeper. Please post your pic and screen name in screen shot for OP submission and join us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found ' *Color Temp / 6500K - 75% Contrast 35% Brightness'* to be my favorite all around pre-set I will leave for everything from gaming, watching movies etc. Since it's factory pre-calibrated pretty well, any of the pre-sets do well honestly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Some may find the OSD automatic settings that will auto switch between pre-sets useful when switching to games, movies or general desktop use._
> 
> The U2713HM runs blu-ray movies at native 24 Hz play back for smooth viewing and only time I will over clock refresh rate to 90 Hz is gaming for a bit more fluidity. My GPU has no problems keeping dips above 90 FPS on the games I play and do not experience any stutter.
> 
> Welcome to the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also anyone else I might have missed, if you haven't submitted a pic of your monitor and OCN name in screen shot - PLEASE DO.


Hmm don't you find 6500K abit over saturated on the warm part? And 35% brightness for game just seems too dark lol, I liked the dynamic contrast on bright areas but on black it's so frustrating it deemed everything so dark...

Btw, isn't 6500K and Standard the same?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iKill4Fun*
> 
> Hmm don't you find 6500K abit over saturated on the warm part? And 35% brightness for game just seems too dark lol, I liked the dynamic contrast on bright areas but on black it's so frustrating it deemed everything so dark...
> 
> Btw, isn't 6500K and Standard the same?


No I find the brightness just right for me and the 6500K pleasing. Naturally everyone's opinion may vary. I found this setting just as pleasing on the Asus PB278Q I had temporarily and displayed most accurately and maybe where I got accustomed to it. If I higher the brightness I find it to be a bit much. The lighting ambience in one's room may also take into play. Anything over 50% brightness for me is retina burn in.

Share your settings and other members can decide for themselves which they'd prefer.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iKill4Fun*
> 
> Hmm don't you find 6500K abit over saturated on the warm part? And 35% brightness for game just seems too dark lol, I liked the dynamic contrast on bright areas but on black it's so frustrating it deemed everything so dark...
> 
> Btw, isn't 6500K and Standard the same?


35% is around the 120cd/m^2 that is more or less standard for any sort of photo work. It might not seem like a lot percentagewise, but in terms of actual brightness anything above 40% is pretty bright. You have to remember that the quoted maximum brightness of the U2713HM is 350 cd/m^2 (although I have gotten measurements of 380 cd/m^2 with my Spyder 4). This is VERY bright compared to the CCFL monitors from just a few years ago; I have a Dell U2211h ultrasharp monitor as well (with a CCFL backlight), and it needs to be at 90% or so to hit 120 cd/m^2.

I have my color temperature set to 6500K (although the measured value is slightly lower). I am not sure what reference you are using to evaluate the panel appearance as "warm;" unless you have a calibrated monitor to compare it to, you have no way of knowing if it looks how it should or not. The sRGB mode is calibrated fairly well from the factory, so when using that preset it should more or less display accurate colors. However, you could be dealing with deltaE values of over 3 with the factory calibration; after doing some medium quality calibration I got mine down to .62 average deltaE, which is more than enough for me.

The dynamic contrast is less than useless. What it does is dim scenes that are already dark, and make bright scenes even brighter. This does NOTHING to enhance your viewing experience; it just screws with your vision and forces your eyes to keep adjusting to different amounts of light. The meaningful contrast is the difference between the black and white levels IN THE SAME IMAGE, not in two different images. Dynamic contrast does nothing to help the former and only does the latter, which is just annoying. It is especially a nuisance in video games (especially FPS games) since it will make it harder to see in dark areas.


----------



## NihilOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> The U2713HM runs blu-ray movies at native 24 Hz play back for smooth viewing and only time I will over clock refresh rate to 90 Hz is gaming for a bit more fluidity


Hmm, have you tried OCing it yet? I can bump mine up around 2Hz then it displays a message stating "input not supported, please change to [email protected]".

I had assumed they were locked via firmware to prevent over clocking, or am I missing something?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NihilOC*
> 
> Hmm, have you tried OCing it yet? I can bump mine up around 2Hz then it displays a message stating "input not supported, please change to [email protected]".
> 
> I had assumed they were locked via firmware to prevent over clocking, or am I missing something?


Using Dual-DVI cable.


----------



## NihilOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Using Dual-DVI cable.


Ahh, I had assumed whatever input I'm using at the moment supported above 60Hz







cheers for the heads up!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NihilOC*
> 
> Ahh, I had assumed whatever input I'm using at the moment supported above 60Hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers for the heads up!


Gaming at 90 Hz refresh rate. On desk top it frame skips, but gaming it's fluid.

Proof


----------



## pwkno

I noticed a bit of foreign material on my monitor. It can be seen directly above my cursor. It is visible at a normal viewing distance on light backgrounds. Is this a reason to exchange it again? It's annoying because everything else about the monitor is pretty good.


----------



## iKill4Fun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> 35% is around the 120cd/m^2 that is more or less standard for any sort of photo work. It might not seem like a lot percentagewise, but in terms of actual brightness anything above 40% is pretty bright. You have to remember that the quoted maximum brightness of the U2713HM is 350 cd/m^2 (although I have gotten measurements of 380 cd/m^2 with my Spyder 4). This is VERY bright compared to the CCFL monitors from just a few years ago; I have a Dell U2211h ultrasharp monitor as well (with a CCFL backlight), and it needs to be at 90% or so to hit 120 cd/m^2.
> 
> I have my color temperature set to 6500K (although the measured value is slightly lower). I am not sure what reference you are using to evaluate the panel appearance as "warm;" unless you have a calibrated monitor to compare it to, you have no way of knowing if it looks how it should or not. The sRGB mode is calibrated fairly well from the factory, so when using that preset it should more or less display accurate colors. However, you could be dealing with deltaE values of over 3 with the factory calibration; after doing some medium quality calibration I got mine down to .62 average deltaE, which is more than enough for me.
> 
> The dynamic contrast is less than useless. What it does is dim scenes that are already dark, and make bright scenes even brighter. This does NOTHING to enhance your viewing experience; it just screws with your vision and forces your eyes to keep adjusting to different amounts of light. The meaningful contrast is the difference between the black and white levels IN THE SAME IMAGE, not in two different images. Dynamic contrast does nothing to help the former and only does the latter, which is just annoying. It is especially a nuisance in video games (especially FPS games) since it will make it harder to see in dark areas.


Hmm okay, I'll use 6500K throughout for few hours to see if I'm able to adapt to it, maybe it's because personally I prefer slightly "cooler" image for the whites, and thus causing other settings to be too warmth for me.


----------



## iKill4Fun

By the way I read through TFT reviews, and found this thing called ICC Profile, anybody using it? Anyway what's it's for? Lol sorry being noob here







thanks.


----------



## COMBO2

v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Using Dual-DVI cable.


Wait, noob question but what's the visible difference from SL-DVI & DL-DVI? I know the standard Dell cable is a single, but if I plug in what I thought was a dual then I get a red screen at 1440p.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> v
> Wait, noob question but what's the visible difference from SL-DVI & DL-DVI? I know the standard Dell cable is a single, but if I plug in what I thought was a dual then I get a red screen at 1440p.


Don't understand both of our GPU's 670 power edition and my GTX 690 come with Dual DVI connections and included with the U2713HM comes a D-DVI cable. You don't have a single DVI port back there.

Your display settings must be set to your last connection so its not reading the new input. Go to the on screen display click on input source and select DVI-D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwkno*
> 
> I noticed a bit of foreign material on my monitor. It can be seen directly above my cursor. It is visible at a normal viewing distance on light backgrounds. Is this a reason to exchange it again? It's annoying because everything else about the monitor is pretty good.


Well that's entirely up to you. I'm on the OCD side and would fixate on that.









You can call Dell for replacement and if they send worse you can return it all the while retaining this one. Since your back light bleed isn't bleeding through actual use its a shame. But won't cost you anything but your time.


----------



## iKill4Fun

So I tried 6500K with 35% brightness, without dynamic contrast many of my games looks really dark for bright areas, like Far Cry 3,had to increase ingame brightness, Gamma and Contrast


----------



## DADDYDC650

After going through a couple of brand new u2713hm's, I was given a "tested" monitor. I asked the Dell rep if they were sending me a brand new monitor or a refurb and he assured me that it was brand new. He also said that it was going to be tested and that I should expect to see a refurb sticker on the box because of legal reasons. I thought he was giving me some bs but I went along with it. That brings me to today, the monitor is perfect! No back light bleeding that I can see, no dead pixels and no cross hatching! I really didn't think I would ever find a near perfect 1440p monitor but it happened. It feels great knowing that I have 3 years of lovely Dell support left.


----------



## pwkno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Well that's entirely up to you. I'm on the OCD side and would fixate on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can call Dell for replacement and if they send worse you can return it all the while retaining this one. Since your back light bleed isn't bleeding through actual use its a shame. But won't cost you anything but your time.


Same here. It's one of those things that once you notice you can't forget about







. My Dell rep is calling me on Monday to follow up so I have until then to decide what I want to do.


----------



## pwkno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> After going through a couple of brand new u2713hm's, I was given a "tested" monitor. I asked the Dell rep if they were sending me a brand new monitor or a refurb and he assured me that it was brand new. He also said that it was going to be tested and that I should expect to see a refurb sticker on the box because of legal reasons. I thought he was giving me some bs but I went along with it. That brings me to today, the monitor is perfect! No back light bleeding that I can see, no dead pixels and no cross hatching! I really didn't think I would ever find a near perfect 1440p monitor but it happened. It feels great knowing that I have 3 years of lovely Dell support left.


Congrats! What was the build date on it?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> After going through a couple of brand new u2713hm's, I was given a "tested" monitor. I asked the Dell rep if they were sending me a brand new monitor or a refurb and he assured me that it was brand new. He also said that it was going to be tested and that I should expect to see a refurb sticker on the box because of legal reasons. I thought he was giving me some bs but I went along with it. That brings me to today, the monitor is perfect! No back light bleeding that I can see, no dead pixels and no cross hatching! I really didn't think I would ever find a near perfect 1440p monitor but it happened. It feels great knowing that I have 3 years of lovely Dell support left.


Great news....I can finally say congrats! It is a sweet display.









Nice to see the rep made tech go the extra step for you and they really need to start some better program like that for all exchanges.


----------



## iKill4Fun

Sigh, am I the only 1 that's left stucked with replacements


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Don't understand both of our GPU's 670 power edition and my GTX 690 come with Dual DVI connections and included with the U2713HM comes a D-DVI cable. You don't have a single DVI port back there.
> Your display settings must be set to your last connection so its not reading the new input. Go to the on screen display click on input source and select DVI-D.


Sorry, I got it the other way around. nvm haha


----------



## iKill4Fun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Don't understand both of our GPU's 670 power edition and my GTX 690 come with Dual DVI connections and included with the U2713HM comes a D-DVI cable. You don't have a single DVI port back there.
> Your display settings must be set to your last connection so its not reading the new input. Go to the on screen display click on input source and select DVI-D.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I got it the other way around. nvm haha
Click to expand...

Hopefully this image helps


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iKill4Fun*
> 
> Hopefully this image helps


Haha thanks bro!


----------



## iKill4Fun

Games like Dota 2 requires Game Preset or Brightness above 35%


----------



## Beens17

Here is mine.
Just got it.

My wife and I fell in love !


----------



## viper133

Just received a Rev A00 monitor manufactured on May 2013

edit
absolutely no bleeding in bottom left corner even at 75% brightness
cross hatching is still there but less noticable
just going to live with the one dead pixel in the middle of screen
haven't tested for image retention yet


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viper133*
> 
> Just received a Rev A00 revision build on May 2013
> 
> edit
> absolutely no bleeding in bottom left corner even at 75% brightness
> cross hatching is still there but less noticable
> just going to live with the one dead pixel in the middle of screen
> haven't tested for image retention yet


That's great to hear. Congrats! Did you check for back light bleeding in complete darkness?


----------



## viper133

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> That's great to hear. Congrats! Did you check for back light bleeding in complete darkness?


Not yet, its still bright out. But i will assure you that this monitor is 100% better than my original which was the best that i would take at the time. I am judging it because this monitor is set at default brightness of 75% while the acceptable monitor was set at 30% when i evaluated the bleeding.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viper133*
> 
> Not yet, its still bright out. But i will assure you that this monitor is 100% better than my original which was the best that i would take at the time. I am judging it because this monitor is set at default brightness of 75% while the acceptable monitor was set at 30% when i evaluated the bleeding.


Congrats viper133 on success!








Now I'm going to let you guess what I'm hoping to see from you.....







......NVM.......I'll say it........submit pic with screen name in screen shot and join us too.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beens17*
> 
> Here is mine.
> Just got it.
> 
> My wife and I fell in love !


That's great to hear. Congrats to you and your wife. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Mattgfx

Just received my new monitor. Although it isn't a june/july build like i was promised, it is a May 2013 A00 . Which seems to be the newest.

No Bleed in the bottom left corner
Very slight bleed in other places but just barely

Crosshatching looks to be gone!


----------



## viper133

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Congrats viper133 on success!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm going to let you guess what I'm hoping to see from you.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......NVM.......I'll say it........submit pic with screen name in screen shot and join us too.


Here you go Arizonian! p.s. check the original file size for the small fonts


Update 2
no signs of image retention, disabled sleep mode and checked with a gray background 30 minutes later.


----------



## twerk

I see quite a few people have posted pictures, just submit a request using the form in the OP and I'll get you added









I've added Beens 17, DADDYDC650 and Denilson, everyone else has either posted a pic but not *submitted a request* or vice versa.

Welcome to all the new members


----------



## Beens17

Hey guys, any good 1440p wallpapers sites?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beens17*
> 
> Hey guys, any good 1440p wallpapers sites?


I get mine from here:
http://wallpaperswide.com/2560x1440-wallpapers-r.html

I'm sure there's plenty of other sites, you can just search what image you want on Google and filter by 2560x1440 too.


----------



## Arizonian

I haven't tried this myself but if anyone dosent have a blu-ray drive in thier computer you can hook up a blu-ray player via HDMI cable that will play native 24 Hz playback just by switching OS screen display to HDMI input source.

Even hook up a gaming console.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viper133*
> 
> Here you go Arizonian! p.s. check the original file size for the small fonts
> Update 2
> no signs of image retention, disabled sleep mode and checked with a gray background 30 minutes later.


Added, glad you've got yourself a monitor with no issues









Which Sapphire 7950 do you have, is it just the reference version?


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I haven't tried this myself but if anyone dosent have a blu-ray drive in thier computer you can hook up a blu-ray player via HDMI cable that will play native 24 Hz playback just by switching OS screen display to HDMI input source.
> 
> Even hook up a gaming console.


I've got a Blu-Ray drive, does the monitor support it through HDMI?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> I've got a Blu-Ray drive, does the monitor support it through HDMI?


You can use your DVI if you like, its supports it too. Just if someone didn't have an internal one, they can hook up an external blu-ray player via HDMI.


----------



## viper133

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Added, glad you've got yourself a monitor with no issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which Sapphire 7950 do you have, is it just the reference version?


its a non reference design http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202006


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> You can use your DVI if you like, its supports it too. Just if someone didn't have an internal one, they can hook up an external blu-ray player via HDMI.


TIME FOR PROMETHEUS!


----------



## elBradford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beens17*
> 
> Hey guys, any good 1440p wallpapers sites?


My favorite is Interfacelift.com, that's what I'm rocking.


----------



## Kyno

Just ordered mine from Amazon.co.uk, 410 GBP shipping included and planned to be dispatched between August 7th and September 2nd. It might be a new revision given the delay, I will let you know


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyno*
> 
> Just ordered mine from Amazon.co.uk, 410 GBP shipping included and planned to be dispatched between August 7th and September 2nd. It might be a new revision given the delay, I will let you know


Wow, that is one healthy delay from Amazon.co.uk! I'm sorry. If you have to do any replacements is it quicker to deal directly with Dell at that point or is there always such a delay over customs inspections?


----------



## Kyno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Wow, that is one healthy delay from Amazon.co.uk! I'm sorry. If you have to do any replacements is it quicker to deal directly with Dell at that point or is there always such a delay over customs inspections?


I live in France so there won't be any custom inspections. I'm not sure yet if I'll be dealing with Dell directly if I need to send back the screen, but that's the most likely. I won't mind dealing with Amazon otherwise.

That's a fairly good price here, it's about 475 EUR, Amazon.fr doesn't go below 530 EUR or so (with a stock that doesn't move much), and Dell.fr is over 750...


----------



## Mattgfx

So my new replacement from Dell ( May 2013 A00 ) has slight crosshatching I am noticing. Its very very slight though and seems to only be like patches of it. Also very slight BLB.

I did ask Dell for a June/July build which they didn't send me. I might ask them again for that, but being this is a rev A00( Rev seems to have went backwards) this might be the new panel already? I guess i could keep trying with Dell since im already in the loop with exchanges. I am kinda looking for that perfect panel and this one is super close to it. Its deff way better than my April A01 i originally had.


----------



## pwkno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattgfx*
> 
> So my new replacement from Dell ( May 2013 A00 ) has slight crosshatching I am noticing. Its very very slight though and seems to only be like patches of it. Also very slight BLB.
> 
> I did ask Dell for a June/July build which they didn't send me. I might ask them again for that, but being this is a rev A00( Rev seems to have went backwards) this might be the new panel already? I guess i could keep trying with Dell since im already in the loop with exchanges. I am kinda looking for that perfect panel and this one is super close to it. Its deff way better than my April A01 i originally had.


I am guessing it is one of the new revisions, but it wouldn't cost you anything to ask Dell for another one. I've noticed some slight crosshatching on my replacement as well (April A00,) but it is much better than my original monitor was. It seems to vary from panel to panel.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwkno*
> 
> I am guessing it is one of the new revisions, but it wouldn't cost you anything to ask Dell for another one. I've noticed some slight crosshatching on my replacement as well (April A00,) but it is much better than my original monitor was. It seems to vary from panel to panel.


How much back light bleeding does your new replacement have? I think I received a refurbished monitor after my 4th replacement. The Dell rep said it was new but that it had to be tested. He also mentioned that the box would have a refurb sticker on it even though the monitor was "new" for legal reasons. It sounds like bs to me but what I received was a monitor with no dead pixels, no dust particles, no cross-hatching and what looks to be very little to no bl bleeding. It's a keepah!


----------



## pwkno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> How much back light bleeding does your new replacement have? I think I received a refurbished monitor after my 4th replacement. The Dell rep said it was new but that it had to be tested. He also mentioned that the box would have a refurb sticker on it even though the monitor was "new" for legal reasons. It sounds like bs to me but what I received was a monitor with no dead pixels, no dust particles, no cross-hatching and what looks to be very little to no bl bleeding. It's a keepah!


Mine has minimal backlight bleeding. I posted a picture a couple of days ago. I think it is mostly just IPS glow as it is only visible at certain angles. Crosshatching is slight and is mostly at the bottom of the screen where the task bar is. The worst part about my monitor is a speck of foreign material that shows up on light backgrounds. I think I will try for another replacement because if this.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwkno*
> 
> Mine has minimal backlight bleeding. I posted a picture a couple of days ago. I think it is mostly just IPS glow as it is only visible at certain angles. Crosshatching is slight and is mostly at the bottom of the screen where the task bar is. The worst part about my monitor is a speck of foreign material that shows up on light backgrounds. I think I will try for another replacement because if this.[/quote
> I went through 4 Viewsonic 1440p monitors, a Korean PLS monitor and 4 Dell u2713hm's before I received my new baby. I'm sorry about your latest monitor having a speck of dust. The replacement game sucks!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwkno*
> 
> Mine has minimal backlight bleeding. I posted a picture a couple of days ago. I think it is mostly just IPS glow as it is only visible at certain angles. Crosshatching is slight and is mostly at the bottom of the screen where the task bar is. The worst part about my monitor is a speck of foreign material that shows up on light backgrounds. I think I will try for another replacement because if this.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I went through 4 Viewsonic 1440p monitors, a Korean PLS monitor and 4 Dell u2713hm's before I received my new baby. I'm sorry about your latest monitor having a speck of dust. The replacement game sucks!


I certainly feel you guys who've had to do more than one replacement as it's disheartening and becomes tedious. I'd also not recommend this route if the monitor when passable wasn't better than most sold out there today.

I haven't gone onto other threads and suggested this to anyone until I see quality control become more tight on DELL. When people come to this thread I can assure you the above par warranty Dell has provided all of us which keeps repeating itself until we get that monitor that passes the tests. I also like to make sure we all know what to look for as I'm more concerened other OCN members get what they want rather than settle. Again if I wasn't sure Dell would make it good my tone on this monitor would be completely different.

Though I did really like my other monitor this one was a step above that and knowing that I feel my advice is true and the many reviews that do confirm what I've said.

Hang in there pwkno. You can decide otherwise and we're behind you as what's most important is your satisfied. Coming close doesn't cut the cake and we know what can be on your desk when it does.


----------



## COMBO2

I've got to be honest, my monitor has backlight bleed, but it's so so slight, especially when watching movies or playing games, it's out of sight and the colours in the media are definitely tonnes more distracting then the BLB in turn causing me to not notice it unless I'm looking right at it. In a room with some light there's no BLB, and in a fully dark room, only on a full black screen and even then it's not distracting and not very visible unless someone points it out to you or you look for it. My parents had a hard time actually noticing it and my dad is an AV nut. Even my mate said that it was an awesome monitor and that he couldn't notice the bleed to cause any problems. I think I'll keep this one as it's 99% perfect, and after all, everything and everyone has a slight imperfection when we think about it.









Another quick question... I downloaded some ICC profiles from tftcentral.co.uk for the U2713HM and slotted them in the "Windows\System32\spool\drivers\color" folder with all the other profiles there. It seems in the Windows Color Management, when I add a profile to use, it just doesn't come up in the middle pane. I've heard Nvidia drivers sometimes conflict with Windows and was wondering if there was a way to use ICC within the NCP or to bypass the NCP and use ICC within Windows.


----------



## pwkno

The price is back down to $549.99 at Amazon.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> I've got to be honest, my monitor has backlight bleed, but it's so so slight, especially when watching movies or playing games, it's out of sight and the colours in the media are definitely tonnes more distracting then the BLB in turn causing me to not notice it unless I'm looking right at it. In a room with some light there's no BLB, and in a fully dark room, only on a full black screen and even then it's not distracting and not very visible unless someone points it out to you or you look for it. My parents had a hard time actually noticing it and my dad is an AV nut. Even my mate said that it was an awesome monitor and that he couldn't notice the bleed to cause any problems. I think I'll keep this one as it's 99% perfect, and after all, everything and everyone has a slight imperfection when we think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another quick question... I downloaded some ICC profiles from tftcentral.co.uk for the U2713HM and slotted them in the "Windows\System32\spool\drivers\color" folder with all the other profiles there. It seems in the Windows Color Management, when I add a profile to use, it just doesn't come up in the middle pane. I've heard Nvidia drivers sometimes conflict with Windows and was wondering if there was a way to use ICC within the NCP or to bypass the NCP and use ICC within Windows.


Only thing I can think of.....What is Nvidia Control Panel set to? Should be on "Other Applications Control Settings" and not on "Use Nvidia Settings"



From the ICC Profiles and Monitor Settings Database you should have used the install directions.- *Install and Activate an ICC Profile*

Hopefully our U2713M Club resident guru Mjolnir125 will see this and chime in. If there is something we're missing, he'd know.









Personally I find the Dell pre-factory calibrated settings more than sufficient. In fact darn close to perfect. True not as tight as it can be but the ICC profile can throw it off more since not all monitors are the same and ours were specifically calibrated individually. In about a year I may invest in a calibration tool and tighten this back up.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwkno*
> 
> The price is back down to $549.99 at Amazon.


Wow - crazy sweet deal still on this U2713HM from Amazon yet again. *HERE* $549.99


----------



## Mattgfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwkno*
> 
> I am guessing it is one of the new revisions, but it wouldn't cost you anything to ask Dell for another one. I've noticed some slight crosshatching on my replacement as well (April A00,) but it is much better than my original monitor was. It seems to vary from panel to panel.


Yeah i plan on talking to Dell tomorrow to see what they can do. But the one i currently have is like almost perfect.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Here's the latest replacement Dell u2713hm. The picture was taken from a couple of feet away in a completely dark room. Brightness @ 35% and contrast at 75%. What do you folks think?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Here's the latest replacement Dell u2713hm. The picture was taken from a couple of feet away in a completely dark room. Brightness @ 35% and contrast at 75%. What do you folks think?


Looks good to me


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Here's the latest replacement Dell u2713hm. The picture was taken from a couple of feet away in a completely dark room. Brightness @ 35% and contrast at 75%. What do you folks think?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Looks good to me


I agree looks great!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I agree looks great!


Thanks peeps. Can you fine folks post a comparison pic using the same video settings? I used paint to paint a black canvas and then f11 for full screen.


----------



## pwkno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattgfx*
> 
> Yeah i plan on talking to Dell tomorrow to see what they can do. But the one i currently have is like almost perfect.


I will be talking to them about mine tomorrow as well. I believe you can decide which display to keep. If you get a replacement that is worse you should be able to keep the one you have currently.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Here's the latest replacement Dell u2713hm. The picture was taken from a couple of feet away in a completely dark room. Brightness @ 35% and contrast at 75%. What do you folks think?


That looks just about perfect. Even though my backlight bleed isn't all that noticeable in actual use, it looked really bad in the picture I took. Yours looks great. What is the build date and revision number on yours?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Thanks peeps. Can you fine folks post a comparison pic using the same video settings? I used paint to paint a black canvas and then f11 for full screen.


Here is a picture of mine at 35% brightness and 75% contrast:


----------



## revro

you guys are you sure those white things are not bright pixels so he should have no problem with replacement? why do you say its ok?

best
revro


----------



## pwkno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> you guys are you sure those white things are not bright pixels so he should have no problem with replacement? why do you say its ok?
> 
> best
> revro


The white spot in the middle of his screen looks like his mouse cursor, the other two are the power light on his monitor and some other device on his desk.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Thanks peeps. Can you fine folks post a comparison pic using the same video settings? I used paint to paint a black canvas and then f11 for full screen.


Mine was actually not too bad at all the first time but because I could see some minor bleed in actual use I did a replacement which worked out much better for me. I was just being very discerning about having a monitor where I was completely satisfied with and didn't want to settle. Enlarge to see the full picture and get a good view of the bleed in both cases.



Spoiler: 30% Brightness 75% Contrast Before / After With Black borders in actual use



*Before Replacement*


*After Replacement*






Spoiler: 30% Brightness 75% Contrast in MS Paint F11


----------



## jincuteguy

Why is this Dell U2713HM monitor is $549 on amazon atm? I thought these 1440P monitors from Dell are usually $800+? Are these monitors having issues or soemthing that's why they're selling them so cheap?


----------



## pwkno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Why is this Dell U2713HM monitor is $549 on amazon atm? I thought these 1440P monitors from Dell are usually $800+? Are these monitors having issues or soemthing that's why they're selling them so cheap?


$799 is retail price. It is not unusual to see them go on sale every few weeks. The price on Amazon is normally in the $600 range but it frequently drops down into the $500 range. $550 is a great price but I do not think it has anything to do with manufacturing issues.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Why is this Dell U2713HM monitor is $549 on amazon atm? I thought these 1440P monitors from Dell are usually $800+? Are these monitors having issues or soemthing that's why they're selling them so cheap?


They rarely sell at suggested retail price. Dell has deep discounts all the time. Competition also generates sales. Just like the Asus PB278Q suggested to $760 but seem to be on sale for $649 US most of the time. I'd never advice anyone to pay sugessted price.

Dell has had these sales since this club started about every three weeks it seems to be what we're seeing. I paid $585. At this price for what you get is more than worth it to some people to pay a bit more for excellent warranty guaranteed for 3 years. The U2713HM reviews speak for themself you'll see if your reading them.

You can save money with other imported panels which sell for around $400 if your budget constrained. To me the extra $150-$180 was worth the premium panel warranty and free cross shipping and great build, two USB 2.0 ports two 3.0 USB ports. All the cords except for display port. Dell has not had great quality control yet but they have made good to thier customers and our club members until we've recieved a panel we find passable which we've confirmed here.

Are you considering one?

Edit - Here are the reviews which stand on their own.

*REVIEW: Dell U2713HM* - PRAD
*Dell U2713HM - Unbeatable performance out of the box* - AnandTech
*Dell U2713HM* - TFT Central
*Dell Ultrasharp U2713HM 27" AH-IPS Monitor Review* - Hardware Canucks
*Dell U2713HM monitor* - MacWorld


----------



## iKill4Fun

Hey guys, this is weird, my replacement this time round will actually take much longer than previously, Dell told me that it will take 14-21 days for my new replacement lol. Any infos about this?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## KrisWragg

I just got a really crappy response from Dell regarding my replacement monitor:
Quote:


> I would like to inform you that we received a response from our escalation.
> 
> We were advised that the issue reported is within normal standards. With the picture provided, it shows that the screen still does not exceed 50 lux, which falls well within monitor emission specifications.


I'm not even sure that is something they can measure from a picture is it? And how can a yellow glow the same as my first monitor be within normal standards?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KrisWragg*
> 
> I just got a really crappy response from Dell regarding my replacement monitor:
> I'm not even sure that is something they can measure from a picture is it? And how can a yellow glow the same as my first monitor be within normal standards?


Are you talking directly with Dell rep on phone? What was your means of communication?

You'll need to push this issue and request for a supervisor if your not being hanled properly? I can't see how they can see an exact measurement? Pretty sure they aren't going by the width of blb. Remind us.....you had the bleed showing in actual use

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iKill4Fun*
> 
> Hey guys, this is weird, my replacement this time round will actually take much longer than previously, Dell told me that it will take 14-21 days for my new replacement lol. Any infos about this?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I'd be speculating if I guessed. Don't know of any other member dealing with Dell from Singapore.


----------



## KrisWragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Are you talking directly with Dell rep on phone? What was your means of communication?
> 
> You'll need to push this issue and request for a supervisor if your not being hanled properly? I can't see how they can see an exact measurement? Pretty sure they aren't going by the width of blb. Remind us.....you had the bleed showing in actual use?


I have been dealing with them via email as I'm too lazy to wait on phone calls. Below is a picture in use with brightness at 50%, I would say thats pretty non-uniform backlighting seen as the screen should all be black aside from the WB logo in the middle.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KrisWragg*
> 
> I have been dealing with them via email as I'm too lazy to wait on phone calls. Below is a picture in use with brightness at 50%, I would say thats pretty non-uniform backlighting seen as the screen should all be black aside from the WB logo in the middle.


That's not acceptable bleed. Honestly get on the phone start a new conversation. I'd do it right now if you have 15 mins.


----------



## jincuteguy

Yea i'm considering one cause I'm tired of 1080p. But I've seen the old model U2711, and that one never went below $700 mark. And this U2713HM is newer, so that's why I was wondering why it went down to the $500 mark cause the U2711 was never below the $600 mark.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KrisWragg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Are you talking directly with Dell rep on phone? What was your means of communication?
> 
> You'll need to push this issue and request for a supervisor if your not being hanled properly? I can't see how they can see an exact measurement? Pretty sure they aren't going by the width of blb. Remind us.....you had the bleed showing in actual use?
> 
> 
> 
> I have been dealing with them via email as I'm too lazy to wait on phone calls. Below is a picture in use with brightness at 50%, I would say thats pretty non-uniform backlighting seen as the screen should all be black aside from the WB logo in the middle.
Click to expand...

Would you say that image is a good representation of how the screen look in a dark room? If so, that is NOT acceptable. Lux is a measure of luminous intensity, and there is no way in hell they can determine that value by looking at a picture with undetermined camera settings. You need to keep bugging them until they listen.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Yea i'm considering one cause I'm tired of 1080p. But I've seen the old model U2711, and that one never went below $700 mark. And this U2713HM is newer, so that's why I was wondering why it went down to the $500 mark cause the U2711 was never below the $600 mark.


The newer U2713HM is the answer to more of an all around gaming / multimedia monitor than the U2711 which is more suited for professional use IMO. So your on the right track if that's your goal.


----------



## Mattgfx

So after talking to Dell reps for about a month i have come to a conclusion they have no idea what the newest build date / revision is on this monitor.

I contacted them today about another replacement explaining how a supervisor told me i would "for sure" be getting a june/july build monitor but i received a May build. He went on explaining how they're not sure what the newest build date/rev is because they don't have that information. Its like two different stories always. Anyways he put in a request for the newest build date that they have at their facility to ship out to me. So we'll see what comes in the mail to confirm the newest build date and Rev for all of us. Hopefully this one is flawless, if not i will be keeping one of them because like i said before, these monitors are now like 90% perfect if you get a newer build date.


----------



## pwkno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattgfx*
> 
> So after talking to Dell reps for about a month i have come to a conclusion they have no idea what the newest build date / revision is on this monitor.
> 
> I contacted them today about another replacement explaining how a supervisor told me i would "for sure" be getting a june/july build monitor but i received a May build. He went on explaining how they're not sure what the newest build date/rev is because they don't have that information. Its like two different stories always. Anyways he put in a request for the newest build date that they have at their facility to ship out to me. So we'll see what comes in the mail to confirm the newest build date and Rev for all of us. Hopefully this one is flawless, if not i will be keeping one of them because like i said before, these monitors are now like 90% perfect if you get a newer build date.


Did you have any trouble getting them to do another exchange for the slight crosshatching or was it pretty straightforward? Did they ask for a picture to prove it? I know it is very difficult to capture the crosshatching on camera. Wishing you the best!


----------



## Mattgfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwkno*
> 
> Did you have any trouble getting them to do another exchange for the slight crosshatching or was it pretty straightforward? Did they ask for a picture to prove it? I know it is very difficult to capture the crosshatching on camera. Wishing you the best!


Just had to explain why, and show the same photo of crosshatching. They're pretty good about it just annoying that no one knows anymore information. I feel like i know more than they do.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwkno*
> 
> I will be talking to them about mine tomorrow as well. I believe you can decide which display to keep. If you get a replacement that is worse you should be able to keep the one you have currently.
> That looks just about perfect. Even though my backlight bleed isn't all that noticeable in actual use, it looked really bad in the picture I took. Yours looks great. What is the build date and revision number on yours?
> Here is a picture of mine at 35% brightness and 75% contrast:


The revision of my latest and greatest replacement is A00. No specified date I'm afraid.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattgfx*
> 
> Just had to explain why, and show the same photo of crosshatching. They're pretty good about it just annoying that no one knows anymore information. I feel like i know more than they do.


I mean, it's probably just some random foreign dudes in a call center somewhere. They likely have very little connection to the insides of Dell.


----------



## Mattgfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I mean, it's probably just some random foreign dudes in a call center somewhere. They likely have very little connection to the insides of Dell.


Yeah i wish i could talk to someone who knew more information sometimes...


----------



## Mattgfx

PANEL UPDATE:

Some great news for everyone wondering about this so called "SLC1" Panel update. A friend of mine has about four of these monitors, he decided to take a peak inside to find out which build date and rev have which Panel.

1. April 2013 A01
LG.Display LM270WQ1-SLB2
(Taken from TFT)


2. April 2013 A01
LG.Display LM270WQ1-SLB2

3. May 2013 A01
LG.Display LM270WQ1-SLB2

4. May 2013 A00
LG.Display LM270WQ1-*SLC1*
Photo Proof:


Would you look at that, the speculation is correct, there is a newer panel out "SLC1" and seems to come in May 2013 Rev A00 . I happened to receive one of these also and i can tell you the crosshatching is a night and day difference. It really isn't even noticeable anymore with the newer panel.

RECAP:

Newest Panels are in MAY/JUNE BUILD DATE and onward with a REV A00. Refurbished monitors with an A02 tag also have the newer panel in them.


----------



## pwkno

That's great to know. Hopefully this resolves all of the issues that people have had with the older revisions. Thanks for posting that information!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattgfx*
> 
> PANEL UPDATE:
> 
> Some great news for everyone wondering about this so called "SLC1" Panel update. A friend of mine has about four of these monitors, he decided to take a peak inside to find out which build date and rev have which Panel.
> 
> 1. April 2013 A01
> LG.Display LM270WQ1-SLB2
> (Taken from TFT)
> 
> 
> 2. April 2013 A01
> LG.Display LM270WQ1-SLB2
> 
> 3. May 2013 A01
> LG.Display LM270WQ1-SLB2
> 
> 4. May 2013 A00
> LG.Display LM270WQ1-*SLC1*
> Photo Proof:
> 
> 
> Would you look at that, the speculation is correct, there is a newer panel out "SLC1" and seems to come in May 2013 Rev A00 . I happened to receive one of these also and i can tell you the crosshatching is a night and day difference. It really isn't even noticeable.


How would I go about checking my panel? How does the May SLC1 panel look? Any bl bleeding?


----------



## pwkno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> How would I go about checking my panel? How does the May SLC1 panel look? Any bl bleeding?


The only way to check that I'm aware of is to disassemble the monitor.


----------



## Jarno82

Though it's been over 30 days since I ordered my first U2713HM, a Dell supervisor with whom I've been in contact for a few weeks now has agreed to send another new replacement, given that I've now received four defective U2713HMs (as well as a U2713H that I never asked for and don't want). I can wearily confirm Mattgfx's impressions about what amounts to a partial information blackout over there. Never experienced anything like this.


----------



## Arizonian

Sales support really dosent know more than the info regarding exchange procedure. You'd have to talk directly with tech support. Tech support may not know more if all they need to do is verify fix or replace.

Sorry to hear QC hasn't improved. Also we did confirm that you can have any revision and be perfectly working. Still boiling down to luck.

I strongly feel back light bleed on IPS panels being 100% eliminated isnt going to happen but overall shouldn't bleed through actual use.

Edit: Also people that don't have problems don't necessarily join this club. At the 1440p Club there was a member two days ago who filed his U2713HM whi didnt join here and looks like his first monitor was a keeper. If he'd had problems he would have been here. Which proves what some other members have claimed about us getting higher percentages of people with questions.


----------



## Mattgfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwkno*
> 
> The only way to check that I'm aware of is to disassemble the monitor.


It's rather easy. You can see the sticker through the back of your monitor on the bottom right side vent next to the USB ports. Look at the picture i posted for reference. I wont disclose the information to the public, but if you'd like to know please PM me.

As far as BLB, yes there is some BLB. This is the nature of a high res IPS panel. It doesn't seem to be as bad as the older panel, but it seems to be more the way the monitor is assembled and the pressure points of the panel to the bezel. It real life use though, its very hard to tell.

For me crosshatching was more of a defect with the monitor and that has been fixed greatly with the newer panel(SLC1).


----------



## viper133

Warning, if you get the newer U2713HM REV A00 with LG.Display LM270WQ1-SLC1 panel. It will have overdrive like the U2713H.

This new panel does not have cross hatching, black light bleed or image retention but it introduces the hated green overdrive trailing.

Found that out when i tried to replace my May 2013 REV A00 because of one dead pixel. I will be sticking with my last REV A00 without the new panel transition.


----------



## birthdaymonkey

Got my fourth monitor today. It's a May 2013 A01, "assembled in Mexico" this time whereas my previous monitors had all been "made in China."

BLB is much much better this time, not noticeable in regular use (although I haven't had a chance to test in a really dark room).

I have yet another dead pixel, this time in the bottom right, about 5mm from the bezel. How do I get so unlucky with dead pixels?! Every screen I've received has them, always on the right side close to the edge.

Cross-hatching... it's hard to say. It's still there if you look close, but I would say it's again the best of the lot I've received.

That dead pixel though... the OCD in me really isn't satisfied with it being there. I don't know whether I want to keep this one, but I'm so tired of talking to Dell, waiting for the courier, unboxing and reboxing monitors, etc. etc. I still haven't even received any shipping labels to return the stack of monitors I've accumulated.


----------



## Mattgfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viper133*
> 
> Warning, if you get the newer U2713HM REV A00 with LG.Display LM270WQ1-SLC1 panel. It will have overdrive like the U2713H.
> 
> This new panel does not have cross hatching, black light bleed or image retention but it introduces the hated green overdrive trailing.
> 
> Found that out when i tried to replace my May 2013 REV A00 because of one dead pixel. I will be sticking with my last REV A00 without the new panel transition.


Where did you see this? I have no problems like this. Its not the same panel as the U2713H.

Can you prove this or provide a test some users can try?


----------



## viper133

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattgfx*
> 
> Where did you see this? I have no problems like this. Its not the same panel as the U2713H.
> 
> Can you prove this or provide a test some users can try?


On Facebook's registration page, i just moved the browser around. Here is the blueish overdrive trailing.








Unless Dell made a mistake and put a U2713h panel in it i think all upcoming monitors will have overdrive.


----------



## Arizonian

Am I missing something? The U2713HM has always had overdrive implemented.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1380527/official-dell-u2713hm-2560x1440-semi-glossy-ips-club/490#post_20040965

What it dosent offer is a way to tweak it in OSD. Have they implemented over drive control in the new panels via OSD?

Something is a miss.


----------



## viper133

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Am I missing something? The U2713HM has always had overdrive implemented.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1380527/official-dell-u2713hm-2560x1440-semi-glossy-ips-club/490#post_20040965
> 
> What it dosent offer is a way to tweak it in OSD. Have they implemented over drive control in the new panels via OSD?
> 
> Something is a miss.


Maybe i worded it wrong, i meant inverse ghosting?
I dont know what to say unless i get confirmation from other users. Hopefully its just a manufacturing error with a wrong panel. Glad I still have my old monitor without the overdrive trailing but it has one dead pixel which i will learn to live with.


----------



## MenacingTuba

It's called overshoot or inverse ghosting and the Dell S & H (not HM) series models all have the same issue: obvious overshoot ghosting which most other monitors don't' have or have overdrive settings which minimize or are free from overshoot.

I have video examples in my S2740L & U2713H reviews. The H series overshoot is usually green or rainbow colored while the S series is transparent white and black.


----------



## Mattgfx

I just did the same on my u2713hm with the facebook page open and don't experience what you are. It has the normal ghosting like most monitors do but not Overshoot. I did the same test on my macbook pro(2011) screen and it is the same amount as the u2713hm. I know the whole issue with the H series of monitors and i don't see the drastic overshoot issue that the U2713H is having.

http://www.prad.de/en/monitore/testsoftware/ghosting-test.html
Best test website to use, follow the instructions.

Dell didn't simply put a U2713H panel in it. That Panel is 10bit, a completely different panel and chipset/controller. If you look at the part number in the picture i posted of the SLC1 you can see the difference.

u2713hm updated panel :
LG.Display LM270WQ1-SLC1 AH-IPS panel

u2713H panel:
LG.Display LM270WQ3-SLA1 AH-IPS panel


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *birthdaymonkey*
> 
> Got my fourth monitor today. It's a May 2013 A01, "assembled in Mexico" this time whereas my previous monitors had all been "made in China."
> 
> BLB is much much better this time, not noticeable in regular use (although I haven't had a chance to test in a really dark room).
> 
> I have yet another dead pixel, this time in the bottom right, about 5mm from the bezel. How do I get so unlucky with dead pixels?! Every screen I've received has them, always on the right side close to the edge.
> 
> Cross-hatching... it's hard to say. It's still there if you look close, but I would say it's again the best of the lot I've received.
> 
> That dead pixel though... the OCD in me really isn't satisfied with it being there. I don't know whether I want to keep this one, but I'm so tired of talking to Dell, waiting for the courier, unboxing and reboxing monitors, etc. etc. I still haven't even received any shipping labels to return the stack of monitors I've accumulated.


It took me 4 tries before Dell finally sent me a tested monitor. I'm not sure if it's a refurb or not but it's a revision A00. It has maybe a tiny bit of bl bleeding that can only be seen in the dark and you really have to look for it on a totally black screen. No issues with cross-hatching and no dust or dead pixels. The only issue that I have is that there are scratch marks where you connect the cables. I'm sure it's because they were pulling the cables in/out without bothering to be extra careful. I could cry and moan about it but the panel itself is practically perfect and I don't feel like playing the exchange game right now. Maybe in a year or 2 when Dell hopefully irons out some QC issues will I ask for a brand new replacement. Until then, I'm more than happy with my monitor. It's soooo beautiful!


----------



## pwkno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> It took me 4 tries before Dell finally sent me a tested monitor. I'm not sure if it's a refurb or not but it's a revision A00. It has maybe a tiny bit of bl bleeding that can only be seen in the dark and you really have to look for it on a totally black screen. No issues with cross-hatching and no dust or dead pixels. The only issue that I have is that there are scratch marks where you connect the cables. I'm sure it's because they were pulling the cables in/out without bothering to be extra careful. I could cry and moan about it but the panel itself is practically perfect and I don't feel like playing the exchange game right now. Maybe in a year or 2 when Dell hopefully irons out some QC issues will I ask for a brand new replacement. Until then, I'm more than happy with my monitor. It's soooo beautiful!


My original monitor and my first replacement both had scratches out of the box. The original one had scratches on the back where the inputs are and the replacement had two small scratches on the front by the Dell logo. It's probably just careless handling at the factory.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwkno*
> 
> My original monitor and my first replacement both had scratches out of the box. The original one had scratches on the back where the inputs are and the replacement had two small scratches on the front by the Dell logo. It's probably just careless handling at the factory.


Ah, good to know. The scratches aren't really a big deal. I'm not going to be staring at the back near the inputs and not many folks would even notice. As long as the stand, panel and bezel are scratch free, I'm happy. I actually feel lucky to even have a monitor with very, very little bl bleeding, no pixel issues or any kind of particles stuck to the panel. I'm always weary of purchasing any type of LCD. I wish we had OLED or Plasma monitors.....


----------



## COMBO2

s
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *birthdaymonkey*
> 
> Got my fourth monitor today. It's a May 2013 A01, "assembled in Mexico" this time whereas my previous monitors had all been "made in China."
> 
> BLB is much much better this time, not noticeable in regular use (although I haven't had a chance to test in a really dark room).
> 
> I have yet another dead pixel, this time in the bottom right, about 5mm from the bezel. How do I get so unlucky with dead pixels?! Every screen I've received has them, always on the right side close to the edge.
> 
> Cross-hatching... it's hard to say. It's still there if you look close, but I would say it's again the best of the lot I've received.
> 
> That dead pixel though... the OCD in me really isn't satisfied with it being there. I don't know whether I want to keep this one, but I'm so tired of talking to Dell, waiting for the courier, unboxing and reboxing monitors, etc. etc. I still haven't even received any shipping labels to return the stack of monitors I've accumulated.


Dude, talk about OCD, I'm freaking out over some fan controller flicker on my led fans LOL. I know the feeling


----------



## birthdaymonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> It took me 4 tries before Dell finally sent me a tested monitor. I'm not sure if it's a refurb or not but it's a revision A00. It has maybe a tiny bit of bl bleeding that can only be seen in the dark and you really have to look for it on a totally black screen. No issues with cross-hatching and no dust or dead pixels. The only issue that I have is that there are scratch marks where you connect the cables. I'm sure it's because they were pulling the cables in/out without bothering to be extra careful. I could cry and moan about it but the panel itself is practically perfect and I don't feel like playing the exchange game right now. Maybe in a year or 2 when Dell hopefully irons out some QC issues will I ask for a brand new replacement. Until then, I'm more than happy with my monitor. It's soooo beautiful!


It turned out that the one they sent me had BLB that was almost as bad as the rest once I had a chance to view it at night.

I just got a reply from Dell to the last e-mail I sent them (which included a screenshot of the most recent monitor's BLB). They say they're passing my case along to management for review and that my guy (with whom I've spent a couple hours total on the phone now) will be calling me on Monday with an update. Perhaps they'll send me a tested A00 this time.

At this point I almost feel that Dell should pay me to keep this monitor. My time has value, dammit!


----------



## Arizonian

Met a other member today in a different club who had a U2713HM....not a club member here. Makes two I came across on OCN in the past three days.

A third who's PM'd me over month ago with questions but not into posting. Not mentioning names out of confidence but they all got one right first time out. I tried to coax all three to join but its voluntary and seem they're not interested.

Seems its so luck of the draw wih these regardless of revision. All over the board with consistency.

For those that do move on....getting it right within the vendor 30 day window and no cross shipping is what you have to deal with or end up stuck with what you get.

I can't blame anyone who's gone through more than a few attempts who would feel dispare in trying continuously. Other monitor choices are out there. Too bad Dell dosent have a rep come to OCN and support thier customers like some reps have and are currently from other manufacturers.


----------



## Anoxy

I suspect the people at Dell aren't very into overclocking things


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I suspect the people at Dell aren't very into overclocking things


I'd have to agree.







They'd cringe knowing I got mine up to 90 Hz gaming.









I'd doubt it too taken into consideration we're not a company. Just over 40,000 views though should lure a responsible rep here you'd think. Tons of guests by a Google search that leads here. Revision search and we're bigger support than Dell's own support site.


----------



## Shaba

I apologize in advance for asking this question because I am sure it has already been asked numerous times in this thread. I am looking at this monitor for all around use including gaming and I wanted to hear back from people regarding its performance during gaming. I don't play a lot of twitch games and the ones I do play I don't care about being 1337 so some delay isnt an issue but regardless, is this monitor worth it for gaming?

I have read in the Asus PD278Q forum a lot of issues that people are having with dead pixels and really bad bleeding so this monitor has come up on my radar as a better alternative. My followup question is this: is the quality control on these monitors up to snuff or am I going to have to deal with endless RMAs? I realize there is always a chance to get a bad monitor when buying online but that isn't what I am asking about.

Thanks in advance for any feedback!!!


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> I apologize in advance for asking this question because I am sure it has already been asked numerous times in this thread. I am looking at this monitor for all around use including gaming and I wanted to hear back from people regarding its performance during gaming. I don't play a lot of twitch games and the ones I do play I don't care about being 1337 so some delay isnt an issue but regardless, is this monitor worth it for gaming?
> 
> I have read in the Asus PD278Q forum a lot of issues that people are having with dead pixels and really bad bleeding so this monitor has come up on my radar as a better alternative. My followup question is this: is the quality control on these monitors up to snuff or am I going to have to deal with endless RMAs? I realize there is always a chance to get a bad monitor when buying online but that isn't what I am asking about.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any feedback!!!


The thing is you will see more bad customer reviews then good reviews. Because the people with good monitors hardly review or come in the forums and say its good etc. But most reviews i have read or saw in the forums have yellow ips glow on the bottom left conner or right conner. I have two of these monitors and they have yellow isp glow on the bottom left. I can hardly see them when am gaming or surfing the web or watching animes online or watching movies. You will most likely get the ips glow. It's normal on ips displays even apple cinema display have them. And i have my brightness to 75 i have not got any dead pixel at all. I will also buy a 3rd one soon for triple monitor gaming. To be honest i don't know if your gonna get a bad one or a good one. But dells customer service is very good if you do get a bad one


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> I apologize in advance for asking this question because I am sure it has already been asked numerous times in this thread. I am looking at this monitor for all around use including gaming and I wanted to hear back from people regarding its performance during gaming. I don't play a lot of twitch games and the ones I do play I don't care about being 1337 so some delay isnt an issue but regardless, is this monitor worth it for gaming?
> 
> I have read in the Asus PD278Q forum a lot of issues that people are having with dead pixels and really bad bleeding so this monitor has come up on my radar as a better alternative. My followup question is this: is the quality control on these monitors up to snuff or am I going to have to deal with endless RMAs? I realize there is always a chance to get a bad monitor when buying online but that isn't what I am asking about.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any feedback!!!


The U2713HM and PB278Q game within 0.01ms of each other. In other words on par with each other. Gaming is more than fine. I mainly FPS and find it even OK for that. Sure it can't compare with 120 Hz like my second rig but its more than acceptable.

Here is a good thread to read if your wondering the difference of 120 Hz vs 1440p gaming. It really covers what people feel and the differences.

*120hz 1080p vs. 60hz 1440p monitor*

Here's my *POST* of gaming.

As for QC, Dell isn't that great. What you'll find is hit and miss but you'll see Dell does exchanges until they get it right. You do have people that get lucky first try, majority of us had to exchange once. There are a few that are having some extremely bad luck. I'm finding members who have been lucky don't really come here for support as much as those who did cross with issues and have questions. Haven't been able to confirm if certain countries have greater success over others with luck. Only thing we all confirmed is Dell premium panel warranty a guarantee and that you'll have for three solid years.

*Page 52* is my post with my experience laid out with Dell that sums it up across the board. If QC was great I'd be all over OCN suggesting it. Reviews will show this monitor very good where most score good for other 1440p monitors. For those of us that ended up with a passable monitor we can tell you we absolutely love what's on our desk tops.

Good luck whichever you decide.









*REVIEW: Dell U2713HM* - PRAD
*Dell U2713HM - Unbeatable performance out of the box* - AnandTech
*Dell U2713HM* - TFT Central
*Dell Ultrasharp U2713HM 27" AH-IPS Monitor Review* - Hardware Canucks
*Dell U2713HM monitor* - MacWorld

EDIT : Also did a summary I called *U2713HM Debugged* where I talked about my perception of Crosshatching, Built in Overdrive & Gaming Overview


----------



## FlyingSolo

This photo have been taken with my samsung note 2 so not the best picture. Also what your seeing hear is nothing like what am seeing hear. Its all black also the brightness is turned up to 75



all in all am happy with my monitors. I would have been more happy if i didn't have any ips glow. But all or most ips diplay have these ips glow


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> This photo have been taken with my samsung note 2 so not the best picture. Also what your seeing hear is nothing like what am seeing hear. Its all black also the brightness is turned up to 75
> 
> 
> 
> all in all am happy with my monitors. I would have been more happy if i didn't have any ips glow. But all or most ips diplay have these ips glow


You should try backing up from your monitors until the IPS glow is all gone. Then you can go ahead and take a picture of what you are actually seeing. Or at least close to it using your smartphone camera.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Can anyone tell me how to run games @ 90hz using my Radeon 7970 Ghz?


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> You should try backing up from your monitors until the IPS glow is all gone. Then you can go ahead and take a picture of what you are actually seeing. Or at least close to it using your smartphone camera.


To be honest what your seeing in the picture. Is not what am seeing from that distance the photo was taken from. Its all black and nothing like that picture. I cant go any more back cause i have my projector on the table. If i take the picture from close up. You will see more ips glow and its too much glow but i don't see this even close up. Its just when taking picture i see crazy amount of ips glow. I just wanted to let people know that the ips glow for me is ok on my monitors


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> To be honest what your seeing in the picture. Is not what am seeing from that distance the photo was taken from. Its all black and nothing like that picture. I cant go any more back cause i have my projector on the table. If i take the picture from close up. You will see more ips glow and its too much glow but i don't see this even close up. Its just when taking picture i see crazy amount of ips glow. I just wanted to let people know that the ips glow for me is ok on my monitors


How about turning the monitor to the side and taking a pic from that angel? Gotta be at least 6 feet away for the IPS glow to not appear on camera.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> How about turning the monitor to the side and taking a pic from that angel? Gotta be at least 6 feet away for the IPS glow to not appear on camera.


Just did that. Same thing to much ips glow. Anyway i cant see it like the pictures so its all good i guess


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to run games @ 90hz using my Radeon 7970 Ghz?


I don't know honestly. When you find out please come back to report success.

What I did find is - *Modified AMD/ATI driver to allow higher refresh rates* but it seemed it's difficult and complicated and after 32 pages some failed. Do this at your own risk type thing.

*Overclocking Quick Start Guide* source is 120hz.net

For the life of me I can't remember where on OCN this was discussed.

*Edit:* I'm very curious if anyone knows please interject. I'm thinking of switching to AMD next round possibly. However I'm not going to worry about over clock refresh rate if it can't be done anyway since it won't deter me if I like what I see from AMD 9970 performance.

Currently Nvidia Control Panel is what I use and EVGA Precision is now allowing for pixel refresh rate over clock as well for Nvidia users.


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> The thing is you will see more bad customer reviews then good reviews. Because the people with good monitors hardly review or come in the forums and say its good etc. But most reviews i have read or saw in the forums have yellow ips glow on the bottom left conner or right conner. I have two of these monitors and they have yellow isp glow on the bottom left. I can hardly see them when am gaming or surfing the web or watching animes online or watching movies. You will most likely get the ips glow. It's normal on ips displays even apple cinema display have them. And i have my brightness to 75 i have not got any dead pixel at all. I will also buy a 3rd one soon for triple monitor gaming. To be honest i don't know if your gonna get a bad one or a good one. But dells customer service is very good if you do get a bad one


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> The U2713HM and PB278Q game within 0.01ms of each other. In other words on par with each other. Gaming is more than fine. I mainly FPS and find it even OK for that. Sure it can't compare with 120 Hz like my second rig but its more than acceptable.
> 
> Here is a good thread to read if your wondering the difference of 120 Hz vs 1440p gaming. It really covers what people feel and the differences.
> 
> *120hz 1080p vs. 60hz 1440p monitor*
> 
> Here's my *POST* of gaming.
> 
> As for QC, Dell isn't that great. What you'll find is hit and miss but you'll see Dell does exchanges until they get it right. You do have people that get lucky first try, majority of us had to exchange once. There are a few that are having some extremely bad luck. I'm finding members who have been lucky don't really come here for support as much as those who did cross with issues and have questions. Haven't been able to confirm if certain countries have greater success over others with luck. Only thing we all confirmed is Dell premium panel warranty a guarantee and that you'll have for three solid years.
> 
> *Page 52* is my post with my experience laid out with Dell that sums it up across the board. If QC was great I'd be all over OCN suggesting it. Reviews will show this monitor very good where most score good for other 1440p monitors. For those of us that ended up with a passable monitor we can tell you we absolutely love what's on our desk tops.
> 
> Good luck whichever you decide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *REVIEW: Dell U2713HM* - PRAD
> *Dell U2713HM - Unbeatable performance out of the box* - AnandTech
> *Dell U2713HM* - TFT Central
> *Dell Ultrasharp U2713HM 27" AH-IPS Monitor Review* - Hardware Canucks
> *Dell U2713HM monitor* - MacWorld
> 
> EDIT : Also did a summary I called *U2713HM Debugged* where I talked about my perception of Crosshatching, Built in Overdrive & Gaming Overview


Thanks for the responses!!! I have read through some reviews prior to asking the questions but it is nice to hear that the monitor has solid performance. I am hoping to pick one of these monitors up sometime this fall so if I get that opportunity I will post in here regarding my experience. Thanks again!


----------



## wermcran

Hi guys,

So I just got around to opening my dell replacement for my 2713hm, which had a dead pixel plus everything else.

To my surprise, I received a U2713H (not HM). I was initially really put off, cause that's not what the people said.

However, maybe it's better? How does the 2713h compare to the hm model?

I use my monitor just for movies, TV shows, internet browsing on 1440p, and computer games. That's it, no pictures, no editing.

Input needed. Thanks.


----------



## wermcran

"The difference comes out in the specific type of LCD panel and in particular its backlighting. The U2713H (the one being discounted today) is aimed straight at graphics professionals who need highly accurate color representation on their display. Typical consumer-grade monitors can't accurately represent the full spectrum of colors available, which becomes a critical issue for those who need to be able to create graphics or any other visual product with color, especially if it's going to end up in print.
While the U2713HM uses a fairly common White-LED backlight, which offers slimmer packaging and less power consumption over traditional CCFL backlights, the downside comes with the limits to the color that the W-LED is able to produce.
Dell UltraSharp
The U2713H uses a new type of backlight comprised of green and blue LEDs (GB-LED), allowing it to cover 103% of the NTSC color gamuit, 99% of Adobe RGB, and more than 100% of the sRGB space. This new backlight combined with 10-bit color support (achieved with an 8-bit + FRC panel) gives the U2713H a color palette of 1.07 billion, compared to 16.7 million of the W-LED equipped U2713HM.
While users will unlikely be able to fully utilize the 10-bit color spectrum of the U2713H, it still allows for the critical wide color palette needed for such work. Of course, such capabilities are not new; there are many professional-class monitors on the market with comparable specs and features."

It looks like the monitors are fairly similar but 2713h is just better color potential. I might not ever use it, but why not own a more expensive monitor than a less one, if I don't have to pay anything.


----------



## pwkno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> Thanks for the responses!!! I have read through some reviews prior to asking the questions but it is nice to hear that the monitor has solid performance. I am hoping to pick one of these monitors up sometime this fall so if I get that opportunity I will post in here regarding my experience. Thanks again!


Good luck! Make sure not to pay full retail ($799) when you buy it. It goes on sale every few weeks and typically gets down to about $585. In the past few weeks it has gone all the way down to $550 twice.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermcran*
> 
> "The difference comes out in the specific type of LCD panel and in particular its backlighting. The U2713H (the one being discounted today) is aimed straight at graphics professionals who need highly accurate color representation on their display. Typical consumer-grade monitors can't accurately represent the full spectrum of colors available, which becomes a critical issue for those who need to be able to create graphics or any other visual product with color, especially if it's going to end up in print.
> While the U2713HM uses a fairly common White-LED backlight, which offers slimmer packaging and less power consumption over traditional CCFL backlights, the downside comes with the limits to the color that the W-LED is able to produce.
> Dell UltraSharp
> The U2713H uses a new type of backlight comprised of green and blue LEDs (GB-LED), allowing it to cover 103% of the NTSC color gamuit, 99% of Adobe RGB, and more than 100% of the sRGB space. This new backlight combined with 10-bit color support (achieved with an 8-bit + FRC panel) gives the U2713H a color palette of 1.07 billion, compared to 16.7 million of the W-LED equipped U2713HM.
> While users will unlikely be able to fully utilize the 10-bit color spectrum of the U2713H, it still allows for the critical wide color palette needed for such work. Of course, such capabilities are not new; there are many professional-class monitors on the market with comparable specs and features."
> 
> It looks like the monitors are fairly similar but 2713h is just better color potential. I might not ever use it, but why not own a more expensive monitor than a less one, if I don't have to pay anything.


I'm pretty sure the u2713hm is better for gamers. It has no real overshoot issues. It probably has less ghosting as well.


----------



## boomstick1

I love the coding on the 2713h.

Both are great monitors.

Two problems I'm facing with the 2713h is a green tint to my movies. and this weird "full screen color change" every once in a while while playing videos. Really bad.


----------



## Mattgfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I'm pretty sure the u2713hm is better for gamers. It has no real overshoot issues. It probably has less ghosting as well.


The U2713H isn't good for motion/gaming because of its overshoot issues. Its advantage is only in the color department if you're doing print work. It is good at matching colors used for print.


----------



## Sa Seba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to run games @ 90hz using my Radeon 7970 Ghz?


If you are using a dual ling DVI cable:

1. Download and apply this: AMD-ATI-Pixel-Clock-Patcher.
2. Then use this tool: Custom Resolution Utility.

If you are using display port, skip step one and just use the Custom Resolution Utility.
Just read the instructions beforehand. I have my monitor sitting at default refresh rate during daily use but for gaming, I step it up to 90Hz.


----------



## wermcran

I think I shouldn't post much more here, cause I'm gonna try to with the 2713H and it would odd to post all about it an 2713hm forum.

Like I said, against my permission they send me one. However, I've discovered the anti-clare coating to be soooo much better and the colors to have a little more punch. Videos are great. I don't hardcore game (just RPGs and strategy games) so I'll just stomach the ghosting. I guess I'm comparing this all to a 2713hm with tons of cross hatching so I might be unfair.

Botton line -- both good monitors and the 2713H i have has NOOOOO crosshatching.

PS: there's a setting you can turn off to get ride of the movie watching issues (tint and color changes)


----------



## Arizonian

Back up on sale through 7/27 or supplies last on Newegg with 10% discount = $585 US with free shipping.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824260111

Also can force price matching for those other vendors that honor that if your interested in picking up locally like from Microcenter, Best Buy or Fry's Electronics.

Happy hunting for those interested.









EDIT: + 10% off w/ promo code DELLMNT29, ends 7/27


----------



## vboy425

tempted to get one but I rather wait for the higher res monitor coming out.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Back up on sale through 7/27 or supplies last on Newegg with 10% discount = $585 US with free shipping.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824260111
> 
> Also can force price matching for those other vendors that honor that if your interested in picking up locally like from Microcenter, Best Buy or Fry's Electronics.
> 
> Happy hunting for those interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: + 10% off w/ promo code DELLMNT29, ends 7/27


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vboy425*
> 
> tempted to get one but I rather wait for the higher res monitor coming out.


Are you talking about the ASUS PQ321Q 31.5-Inch 4K Monitor going for over $3200 on Amazon?
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00DJ4BIKA/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_details_o00_s00_i00

Talked about on OCN.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1395907/vr-zone-asus-pq321-31-5-inch-led-backlit-4k-ultra-hd-display

Even if I could afford that, I'd hold off as an early adopter until I see what kind of gaming that will actually bring. We won't see price drop for sometime to come. I also have not found any review as to how it games which would be ultra important to me. I would consider 4K as a main living room flat panel 47" TV but shudder to think of pricing off the bat.


----------



## Mattgfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Are you talking about the ASUS PQ321Q 31.5-Inch 4K Monitor going for over $3200 on Amazon?
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00DJ4BIKA/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_details_o00_s00_i00
> 
> Talked about on OCN.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1395907/vr-zone-asus-pq321-31-5-inch-led-backlit-4k-ultra-hd-display
> 
> Even if I could afford that, I'd hold off as an early adopter until I see what kind of gaming that will actually bring. We won't see price drop for sometime to come. I also have not found any review as to how it games which would be ultra important to me. I would consider 4K as a main living room flat panel 47" TV but shudder to think of pricing off the bat.


4K will be nice for TV's of over 42 inches but for gaming i dont think its going to be a big hit until far down the road. You also need a massive power house to run 4K games

http://www.anandtech.com/show/7120/some-quick-gaming-numbers-at-4k-max-settings


----------



## vboy425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Are you talking about the ASUS PQ321Q 31.5-Inch 4K Monitor going for over $3200 on Amazon?
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00DJ4BIKA/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_details_o00_s00_i00
> .


lol yep. That's the one, it's a rebranded Sharp PN-K321, but cheaper. Looking like I might need dual gtx titan to power this monster.


----------



## wermcran

OK. I spoke too soon. The 2713H I got as a replacement has terribily over-saturated colors. Faces all look extra tan or blush. Everything else is great about it.

I'm not sure I'm gonna try a 2713hm replacement again. I tihnk Im switching over to the ASUS. It has no cross-hatching which has become a big deal for me.


----------



## Mattgfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermcran*
> 
> OK. I spoke too soon. The 2713H I got as a replacement has terribily over-saturated colors. Faces all look extra tan or blush. Everything else is great about it.
> 
> I'm not sure I'm gonna try a 2713hm replacement again. I tihnk Im switching over to the ASUS. It has no cross-hatching which has become a big deal for me.


Yeah, if you read up on that issue its a rather big one. The newer u2713hm dont have crosshatching issues.


----------



## wermcran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattgfx*
> 
> Yeah, if you read up on that issue its a rather big one. The newer u2713hm dont have crosshatching issues.


Do you have confirmation that the "newer u2713hm" don't have crosshatching? Which manufacturing date? And which revision? So far, I'm 0 or 4, and I'm thinking about giving up.


----------



## Mattgfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermcran*
> 
> Do you have confirmation that the "newer u2713hm" don't have crosshatching? Which manufacturing date? And which revision? So far, I'm 0 or 4, and I'm thinking about giving up.


Look back at the information that i posted about the newer panel. I currently have one and its a May 2013 A00 . I believe all the newer build dates May and on with a revision of A00 are the ones that have the newer panel.


----------



## wermcran

What do you guys make of this professional review?

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/60474-dell-ultrasharp-u2713h-27-ah-ips-monitor-review-7.html

He seems to just be not speaking the truth. I don't understand.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermcran*
> 
> What do you guys make of this professional review?
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/60474-dell-ultrasharp-u2713h-27-ah-ips-monitor-review-7.html
> 
> He seems to just be not speaking the truth. I don't understand.


All reviews can have some bias. Hence why I will read multiple reviews and get the consensus and you start to see a common denominator for the U2713H. Found you another review for the *U2713H* by PRAD.

As for the *U2713HM* it's rated good to very good and more of the all around media, gaming, watching blu-ray movies 1440p monitor.
PRAD is a very reputable source that rates the U2713HM *VERY GOOD* - click link to see their ratings among other monitors. Here are some other sites very reputable as well.

*REVIEW: Dell U2713HM* - PRAD
*Dell U2713HM - Unbeatable performance out of the bo*x - AnandTech (fixed link)
*Dell U2713HM* - TFT Central


----------



## Kyno

Small update for the monitor on Amazon.co.uk : I just noticed that they were apparently creating a new product page for each revision, as you can see here :

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=Dell%20UltraSharp%20U2713HM

15 August 2012, 24 January 2013, 19 March 2013

I ordered from the latest, still at 400£, but delayed to be dispatched between 24 August - 30 September.

I'm not in a rush, but I hope to get a new revision


----------



## Mjolnir125

The Cross hatching is starting to bother me, so I talked to Dell chat online. They said they are going to send me a refurbished monitor, but that they would "not close the case until I was completely satisfied" so if that panel is worse than what I will have I will just keep pushing. The tech support guy as usually knew absolutely nothing, but I pretty much expected that. Hopefully if this panel is worse they will let me send it back instead of my existing panel, which is perfect other than the cross hatching...


----------



## COMBO2

http://imgur.com/ghya2Mb,jB2bv0D#1
Dell have automatically agreed to replace the monitor


----------



## iKill4Fun

Hey guys I just received my 4th Panel, this time round is longer wait and full replacement including all the boxes manual etc etc. FINALLY yes I meant FINALLY I got a Panel WITHOUT Dead Pixels!!!! Whew... I'm waiting for dark hours to test BLB and Yellow Glow, hopefully it's not there, CrossHatching definitely don't exist here.

PS: Found a not so visible bright pixel that doesn't bother me unless I looked very very up close.

Dell


----------



## iKill4Fun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattgfx*
> 
> 4K will be nice for TV's of over 42 inches but for gaming i dont think its going to be a big hit until far down the road. You also need a massive power house to run 4K games
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/7120/some-quick-gaming-numbers-at-4k-max-settings


Another thing people always forget, Games AREN'T developed with any resolution higher than 1080p in mind, so you won't see better unless it's squeeze as DPI, example, 4k on 27inch will kill 1440p, and 1440p will kill 1080p on 23inch monitor respectively, so in a sense of increasing the Monitor sizes and prior to the 4K resolutions, I don't really see the need unless you wanna game at 30+ inch Monitors...?


----------



## iKill4Fun

Just tested for BLB and Yellow Glow, can you guys tell me if it's okay or should I persist on getting another replacement? Personally feel the yellow glow at bottom left are quite visible during dark scenes playback.

*100% Brightness 75% Contrast*


*35% Brightness 75% Contrast*


----------



## Mjolnir125

If it is visible and distracting when watching movies with or without black borders then you should not settle.


----------



## twerk

iKill4Fun, that doesn't look too bad at all. Is it visible at all during dark gaming scenes or dark scenes in films?


----------



## hooded24

ordered 2 weeks ago.

received delivery yesterday.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hooded24*
> 
> ordered 2 weeks ago.
> 
> received delivery yesterday.


Congrats on the monitor....looks great on your desktop. Nice keyboard too.







See your fairly new to OCN...Welcome aboard if no one has yet.









Good to hear success right off the bat!


----------



## Darius Silver

Dell has a 4 day sale going (on the Canadian site) for quite a few of their monitors. The U2713HM is on sale for $550 for those north of the border shoppers. Tempted to get one, but I think I'll wait for more feedback on the new panel and success at getting one.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> iKill4Fun, that doesn't look too bad at all. Is it visible at all during dark gaming scenes or dark scenes in films?


If the pictures represent what he actually sees, it is pretty bad. The bleed are seems very defined, which tends to make it more noticeable.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iKill4Fun*
> 
> Hey guys I just received my 4th Panel, this time round is longer wait and full replacement including all the boxes manual etc etc. FINALLY yes I meant FINALLY I got a Panel WITHOUT Dead Pixels!!!! Whew... I'm waiting for dark hours to test BLB and Yellow Glow, hopefully it's not there, CrossHatching definitely don't exist here.
> 
> PS: Found a not so visible bright pixel that doesn't bother me unless I looked very very up close.
> 
> Dell


What month and revision is it?

My Dell u2713hm @ 35 percent brightness and 75 percent contrast with the lights off in my room for comparison.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> If the pictures represent what he actually sees, it is pretty bad. The bleed are seems very defined, which tends to make it more noticeable.


The pictures seem a bit overexposed, the 35% pic doesn't look bad at all compared to many other users in the thread.

It has been said many times, the main thing is whether or not it affects your viewing experience. If not, then it's a keeper


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> The pictures seem a bit overexposed, the 35% pic doesn't look bad at all compared to many other users in the thread.
> 
> *It has been said many times, the main thing is whether or not it affects your viewing experience. If not, then it's a keeper*


People forget this far too often around here..


----------



## iKill4Fun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> What month and revision is it?
> 
> My Dell u2713hm @ 35 percent brightness and 75 percent contrast with the lights off in my room for comparison.


It's Rev01, Manufactured in May 2013.


----------



## iKill4Fun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> iKill4Fun, that doesn't look too bad at all. Is it visible at all during dark gaming scenes or dark scenes in films?


I've not yet tested with gaming but during movies playback, the bottom left borders definitely shows Yellow glow, which is noticeable. The 100% picture, it's not overexposed, exposure level was set to 0 on my camera without low light function, it's much visible because it's on 100% brightness, and yes that's what I see, in fact it's worst for the view of mine.

PS: Thanks all for the input, I shall try playing games tonight and feel for the experience, although on Black screen test I can definitely say, the Yellow Glow are quite "big"


----------



## iKill4Fun

Oh by the way, you guys play games in a complete dark room without lights? Personally I do it for movies but I'd on lights during gaming lol, maybe that's because the BLB and Yellow glow didn't really caught my eyes unless I did the test in a dark room...?


----------



## oicwutudidthar

Guys, is it best to have the u2713hm set to sRGB for general gaming and movie use? or is another setting better. Also, what is the recommended brightness setting?


----------



## hooded24

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Congrats on the monitor....looks great on your desktop. Nice keyboard too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See your fairly new to OCN...Welcome aboard if no one has yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear success right off the bat!






Thanks!!
yeah, was really lucky. backlight bleeding very close to none. no dead/bright pixel.
on time delivery + sales discount.
one







man


----------



## oicwutudidthar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oicwutudidthar*
> 
> Guys, is it best to have the u2713hm set to sRGB for general gaming and movie use? or is another setting better. Also, what is the recommended brightness setting?


anyone?


----------



## Blindrage606

How's the RMA process exactly with the U2713HM with Dell? Do I have to let them "hold" a charge on my card before they send out a replacement panel?


----------



## birthdaymonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindrage606*
> 
> How's the RMA process exactly with the U2713HM with Dell? Do I have to let them "hold" a charge on my card before they send out a replacement panel?


I've been sent out three replacements, all of which (in addition to the original) are sitting in my office currently. I haven't been charged a dime.


----------



## Blindrage606

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *birthdaymonkey*
> 
> I've been sent out three replacements, all of which (in addition to the original) are sitting in my office currently. I haven't been charged a dime.


So they just let you keep the defective monitors, doesn't seem right. I have dead pixels on mine and wanting to RMA.

Been reading on random forums that they do cross-shipping by sending you another one first and also include a prepaid return mail order. If someone could verify that would be great.


----------



## Mattgfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindrage606*
> 
> So they just let you keep the defective monitors, doesn't seem right. I have dead pixels on mine and wanting to RMA.
> 
> Been reading on random forums that they do cross-shipping by sending you another one first and also include a prepaid return mail order. If someone could verify that would be great.


They let you keep your current monitor while they send you a new one(no charge). But your warranty transfers to the newest one you get. You can check this buy entering in your Service Tag on their website. So i guess you could keep more than one but only one of them has a full warranty. They will ask for some of them back, but not all I have noticed(probably a big mix up with all the exchanges).


----------



## Anoxy

lol you can't just keep the defective monitors, they will charge you for them eventually.

They should include a shipping label with your replacement monitor, and if not just send them an e-mail or call them and they will e-mail you a label.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oicwutudidthar*
> 
> Guys, is it best to have the u2713hm set to sRGB for general gaming and movie use? or is another setting better. Also, what is the recommended brightness setting?


I saw your post being buried and wanted to respond. You'll find the "*sRGB*" pre-set can be used for all around general use and looks fine since they are pre-calibrated out of the box.

Personally I find the '*Color Temp / 6500K*' pre-set myself more than adequate for all around everything without having to switch pre-set modes.

I like to keep *Brightness 35% Contrast 75%*. Most people find that 35% brightness seems to work rather well and more than bright enough to 120cd/m^2 which is about standard for most use with things like photo work and displays colors close to 'on spot'. Anything above 40% brightness really starts to get too bright IMO and forces my eyes to have to adjust more often when scenes are switching fast from dark to light, like action movies or FPS gaming.

You can even set the *Dell Display Manager* to adjust automatically between pre-sets when gaming, movies, multimedia etc if you like. I'm not fond of the constant switching in my opinion and some of the pre-sets don't suite my taste.

I don't suggest ICC profiles from other web sites as the profiles were calibrated to the reviewers monitor which we know varies from monitors and what worked for him might actually bring your monitor more out of skew than originally when individually pre-calibrated by Dell.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindrage606*
> 
> How's the RMA process exactly with the U2713HM with Dell? Do I have to let them "hold" a charge on my card before they send out a replacement panel?


Nope you do not need to provide your credit card as collateral for free cross shipping. Dell really has trust with their customers when it comes to this process and really makes it easy with their premium panel warranty.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *birthdaymonkey*
> 
> I've been sent out three replacements, all of which (in addition to the original) are sitting in my office currently. I haven't been charged a dime.


You should be requesting for free return shipping labels if they aren't included in the box. I'm sure it will catch up with you. I suggest to others doing the exchange route to request for you free shipping lable. It may catch up with you as they have a way to send 'the bill" with proof of your exchange and in the end your liable for products not returned when it's free of charge since it may insinuate your keeping them as "a sale".

Again it's the 'trust' factor Dell provides when it comes to their premium panel service.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iKill4Fun*
> 
> Just tested for BLB and Yellow Glow, can you guys tell me if it's okay or should I persist on getting another replacement? Personally feel the yellow glow at bottom left are quite visible during dark scenes playback.


Honestly your 35% brightness back light bleed looked fine and not sure how that's bleeding through in actual use on you but it may look different in front of you over what we're seeing from the photo. I do know you like to keep your brightness higher than average. Seems the best out of ones you received and no dead pixels or crosshatching would be a keeper. However if your still not satisfied.....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> The Cross hatching is starting to bother me, so I talked to Dell chat online. They said they are going to send me a refurbished monitor, but that they would "not close the case until I was completely satisfied" so if that panel is worse than what I will have I will just keep pushing. The tech support guy as usually knew absolutely nothing, but I pretty much expected that. Hopefully if this panel is worse they will let me send it back instead of my existing panel, which is perfect other than the cross hatching...


I see your about to try your luck in exchange for one without any crosshatching finally....good luck. You can always keep the one you have if your first one which is near perfect, if it wasn't for the crosshatching, turns out to be better than the exchange; but you already know that. Good luck bud.


----------



## mystvearn

I am thinking of buying this monitor, but have few questions first. I will pair this monitor with a MSI Lightning 770 GTX

1. Can the standard DVI cable or HDMI cable work at displaying the 2560x1440 resolution? Or do I need a display port cable?
2. I want to hook my ps3 to the monitor as well. Can it accept input via HDMI?
3. Are the QC issues as bad as they say it is? I am going to buy a rev A02 monitor and coming from a Dell U2311H monitor.

My main use for the monitor is work, with some gaming (not FPS) and some PS3 gaming (also non-FPS)

Thanks


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystvearn*
> 
> I am thinking of buying this monitor, but have few questions first. I will pair this monitor with a MSI Lightning 770 GTX
> 
> 1. Can the standard DVI cable or HDMI cable work at displaying the 2560x1440 resolution? Or do I need a display port cable?
> 2. I want to hook my ps3 to the monitor as well. Can it accept input via HDMI?
> 3. Are the QC issues as bad as they say it is? I am going to buy a rev A02 monitor and coming from a Dell U2311H monitor.
> 
> My main use for the monitor is work, with some gaming (not FPS) and some PS3 gaming (also non-FPS)
> 
> Thanks


1. To run the U2713HM at 1440p resolution is done via the *DVI* and *DisplayPort* connections only.

2. Via *HDMI plays PS3 at 24p* capability. Have to switch between ports manually via On Screen Display.





Source *PC Monitors*

3. *Luck of the draw* really. If were going by just members here not that great QC over all. Hard to say for those who got lucky and didn't share their experience here. I had to do one exchange. Got members lucky off the first one. Some having really bad luck on their 2nd through 3rd attempts.

*REVIEW: Dell U2713HM* - PRAD
*Dell U2713HM - Unbeatable performance out of the bo*x - AnandTech
*Dell U2713HM* - TFT Central

EDIT: Can also play native 24 Hz via HDMI with external Blu-ray player.


----------



## mystvearn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> 1. To run the U2713HM at 1440p resolution is done via the *DVI* and *DisplayPort* connections only.
> 
> 2. Via *HDMI plays PS3 at 24p* capability. Have to switch between ports manually via On Screen Display.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source *PC Monitors*
> 
> 3. *Luck of the draw* really. If were going by just members here not that great QC over all. Hard to say for those who got lucky and didn't share their experience here. I had to do one exchange. Got members lucky off the first one. Some having really bad luck on their 2nd through 3rd attempts.
> 
> *REVIEW: Dell U2713HM* - PRAD
> *Dell U2713HM - Unbeatable performance out of the bo*x - AnandTech
> *Dell U2713HM* - TFT Central
> 
> EDIT: Can also play native 24 Hz via HDMI with external Blu-ray player.


Thanks. Will try and gamble with one unit. If it does not work, then I'm returning it for a normal 27" monitor. How bad is the QC issues? Is it so bad?

My mistake. I am getting the A01 monitor. Any problems with that revision? It is a returned unit (some dell customers wrongly bought the units). It is a new unit. I only get a 7 day warranty. It does cost USD 370 for practically a new unwanted unit.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystvearn*
> 
> Thanks. Will try and gamble with one unit. If it does not work, then I'm returning it for a normal 27" monitor. How bad is the QC issues? Is it so bad?
> 
> My mistake. I am getting the A01 monitor. Any problems with that revision? It is a returned unit (some dell customers wrongly bought the units). It is a new unit. I only get a 7 day warranty. It does cost USD 370 for practically a new unwanted unit.


I want to stress its down to luck of the draw and isn't based on which revision. Example we have members with A00 & A01 revisions without issues. Our OP has A00 and mine is A01 with no issues.


----------



## iKill4Fun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Honestly your 35% brightness back light bleed looked fine and not sure how that's bleeding through in actual use on you but it may look different in front of you over what we're seeing from the photo. I do know you like to keep your brightness higher than average. Seems the best out of ones you received and no dead pixels or crosshatching would be a keeper. However if your still not satisfied.....


Well I thought of keeping it... but I just found 3 Bright Pixels... so well... replacement again... sigh... seems never ending


----------



## mystvearn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I want to stress its down to luck of the draw and isn't based on which revision. Example we have members with A00 & A01 revisions without issues. Our OP has A00 and mine is A01 with no issues.


So you either get issues immediately or don't get anything at all is it? So a 7 day warranty should work right?


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystvearn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I want to stress its down to luck of the draw and isn't based on which revision. Example we have members with A00 & A01 revisions without issues. Our OP has A00 and mine is A01 with no issues.
> 
> 
> 
> So you either get issues immediately or don't get anything at all is it? So a 7 day warranty should work right?
Click to expand...

The issues don't crop up spontaneously, they are present when you get the monitor. However, if you have an issue like bleed or crosshatching they may not give you a replacement, since you don't have the premium panel warranty. I don't know about long term issues yet (like failure rates) since no one has had the monitor for all that long yet.


----------



## mystvearn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> The issues don't crop up spontaneously, they are present when you get the monitor. However, if you have an issue like bleed or crosshatching they may not give you a replacement, since you don't have the premium panel warranty. I don't know about long term issues yet (like failure rates) since no one has had the monitor for all that long yet.


If they are present when I get the monitor, then I should be able to find it, right?

Another thing. Dual link dvi is sufficient for this monitor? Or do I need a displayport cable?


----------



## birthdaymonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> You should be requesting for free return shipping labels if they aren't included in the box. I'm sure it will catch up with you. I suggest to others doing the exchange route to request for you free shipping lable. It may catch up with you as they have a way to send 'the bill" with proof of your exchange and in the end your liable for products not returned when it's free of charge since it may insinuate your keeping them as "a sale".


I know! I have every intention of returning them, and I've asked several times for shipping labels. They keep telling me they'll take care of it... then I don't get any shipping labels.

I'm sure it'll all get sorted out eventually.


----------



## pwkno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystvearn*
> 
> If they are present when I get the monitor, then I should be able to find it, right?
> 
> Another thing. Dual link dvi is sufficient for this monitor? Or do I need a displayport cable?


You should see backlight bleed and crosshatching immediately if they exist. Stuck pixels, however, could develop later on. Dual link DVI will be perfectly adequate for driving this monitor at its full resolution. There is a dual link DVI cable included in the box with the monitor.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystvearn*
> 
> If they are present when I get the monitor, then I should be able to find it, right?
> 
> Another thing. Dual link dvi is sufficient for this monitor? Or do I need a displayport cable?


Yes - the D-DVI is actually the best IMO for use allowing for over clocking refresh rate if one so desires in gaming up to 90 Hz. On the desk top any refresh over clock shows frame skipping. I find on desktop use it's really not worth it as the smoothness is really unnoticeable with Windows already and the fractions of a second extra speed negligible. As for Blu-ray playback we're already at native 24 Hz built in and over clocking unneeded.

Gaming at 90 Hz refresh rate looks to add a bit more fluidity as long as you can keep it equal or above 90 FPS but it might be just my eyes having a placebo effect. It doesn't cause stutter or frame skipping that I can tell when gaming as I've shown video playing at 90 Hz and don't see any. To be honest though we're more than fine at 60 Hz and playing at 1440p is more of the reason I purchased this monitor while giving the 120 Hz TN panel I had to my second rig.

Once you have the monitor you can check immediately for dead pixels, bright dot, and crosshatching very simply right away. As Mjolnir125 said it doesn't mean a dead pixel etc can't crop up later in time. I had a PB278Q which had one dead pixel in the lower left area and then within a few days of use developed another one dead center of my screen. Some can argue it was dust but I'd say otherwise. The main thing should you develop any issues later will be the superb premium panel warranty you get with this panel which Dell has proven over and over it will back up their product with free cross shipping allowing you to keep yours until they send replacement without any credit card for collateral for a solid three years.

*News flash*

On a side note and off topic to the club Dell announced they are jumping into the 4K areana which is great as more vendors doing so can stir competition to lower pricing on these new bad boys.

*Dell's UltraSharp 32, a 32-inch 4K Ultra HD monitor, arriving in Q4* - Techspot - they are saying expect pricing to be around Asus's version $3200-$3500 USD.

Also being discussed right here on OCN Hardware News forum - *[Engadget]Dell shows off the UltraSharp 32: a 32-inch Ultra HD display set to arrive in Q4* - Source by Engadgetand link on the OP page of this news linked.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Well I received the refurbished replacement today, and just as I expected it has the same amount of crosshatching, only it also has much worse yellow corner bleed. This makes sense, since the main reasons why someone would return this monitor is for the bleed or crosshatching, so most of the refurbished inventory should have those issues (only Dell doesn't seem to consider them issues enough to not send them out as refurbs).


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Well I received the refurbished replacement today, and just as I expected it has the same amount of crosshatching, only it also has much worse yellow corner bleed. This makes sense, since the main reasons why someone would return this monitor is for the bleed or crosshatching, so most of the refurbished inventory should have those issues (only Dell doesn't seem to consider them issues enough to not send them out as refurbs).


Out of the 4 new monitors I received, the best one was refurbished. I was told that it would actually be a brand new unit that is to be opened and tested but that seems doubtful. In the end, it turned out to be the best monitor out of all of the 1440p monitors that I've gone through.


----------



## iKill4Fun

Sigh... Really hope DELL will do something about it, didn't know LG Panels are so....


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iKill4Fun*
> 
> Sigh... Really hope DELL will do something about it, didn't know LG Panels are so....


Seems like you've had more bad monitors than most of the users in this thread combined....

Maybe it's time to try Asus or Viewsonic?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Seems like you've had more bad monitors than most of the users in this thread combined....
> 
> Maybe it's time to try Asus or Viewsonic?


The PB278Q has more problems with dead pixels and BLB. The VP2770 has more problems with dead pixels and some of them have bad BLB as well.

Sadly, it's a problem with most 1440p monitors. If you go to the respective clubs you will find they are like this one, just people posting pictures of defective monitors and asking for advice. The reason the U2713HM is so good is because it's Dell you can rely on their customer service and quick replacement, I'm not sure this is the same with Asus and Viewsonic.


----------



## mystvearn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Yes - the D-DVI is actually the best IMO for use allowing for over clocking refresh rate if one so desires in gaming up to 90 Hz. On the desk top any refresh over clock shows frame skipping. I find on desktop use it's really not worth it as the smoothness is really unnoticeable with Windows already and the fractions of a second extra speed negligible. As for Blu-ray playback we're already at native 24 Hz built in and over clocking unneeded.
> 
> Gaming at 90 Hz refresh rate looks to add a bit more fluidity as long as you can keep it equal or above 90 FPS but it might be just my eyes having a placebo effect. It doesn't cause stutter or frame skipping that I can tell when gaming as I've shown video playing at 90 Hz and don't see any. To be honest though we're more than fine at 60 Hz and playing at 1440p is more of the reason I purchased this monitor while giving the 120 Hz TN panel I had to my second rig.
> 
> Once you have the monitor you can check immediately for dead pixels, bright dot, and crosshatching very simply right away. As Mjolnir125 said it doesn't mean a dead pixel etc can't crop up later in time. I had a PB278Q which had one dead pixel in the lower left area and then within a few days of use developed another one dead center of my screen. Some can argue it was dust but I'd say otherwise. The main thing should you develop any issues later will be the superb premium panel warranty you get with this panel which Dell has proven over and over it will back up their product with free cross shipping allowing you to keep yours until they send replacement without any credit card for collateral for a solid three years.
> 
> *News flash*
> 
> On a side note and off topic to the club Dell announced they are jumping into the 4K areana which is great as more vendors doing so can stir competition to lower pricing on these new bad boys.
> 
> *Dell's UltraSharp 32, a 32-inch 4K Ultra HD monitor, arriving in Q4* - Techspot - they are saying expect pricing to be around Asus's version $3200-$3500 USD.
> 
> Also being discussed right here on OCN Hardware News forum - *[Engadget]Dell shows off the UltraSharp 32: a 32-inch Ultra HD display set to arrive in Q4* - Source by Engadgetand link on the OP page of this news linked.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwkno*
> 
> You should see backlight bleed and crosshatching immediately if they exist. Stuck pixels, however, could develop later on. Dual link DVI will be perfectly adequate for driving this monitor at its full resolution. There is a dual link DVI cable included in the box with the monitor.


Thanks. Will try to get this monitor then.


----------



## Blindrage606

WOOT. 2 hrs later...got a full 3yr(2016) warranty on a refurb U27HM that i bought for $450....oh yea, and a replacement U27.

Not too shabby but the dell tech trees are just TERRIBLE.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Just get a non Dell monitor from a store with a hassle free return+exchange policy like Micro Center, Best Buy, Staples, Amazon, ect. The VP2770 & PB278Q only have "normal," (BLB & pixels) quality control issues while the U2713HM has the normal issues+cross-hatching & possible image retention.

The *ONLY* reason to buy the Dell over the VP2770 or Eizo EV2763W is because of the lower price. The PB278Q uses LED PWM Dimming & lacks USB ports. Some stores (Best Buy) offer their own hassle free warranties for an extra premium which allows you to just drop the display off and get a new one or a newer model with the same specs. There is a reason the U2713HM is cheaper, and that is because it has more quality control issues vs. competitors.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Just get a non Dell monitor from a store with a hassle free return+exchange policy like Micro Center, Best Buy, Staples, Amazon, ect. The VP2770 & PB278Q only have "normal," (BLB & pixels) quality control issues while the U2713HM has the normal issues+cross-hatching & possible image retention.
> 
> The *ONLY* reason to buy the Dell over the VP2770 or Eizo EV2763W is because of the lower price. The PB278Q uses LED PWM Dimming & lacks USB ports. Some stores (Best Buy) offer their own hassle free warranties for an extra premium which allows you to just drop the display off and get a new one or a newer model with the same specs. There is a reason the U2713HM is cheaper, and that is because it has more quality control issues vs. competitors.


It's a shame that they don't seem to view the BLB or crosshatching as issues when they inspect the monitors, because other than the cross hatching my U2713HM is pretty much perfect. The backlight bleed is about as minor as you can get with an IPS.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> The PB278Q has more problems with dead pixels and BLB. The VP2770 has more problems with dead pixels and some of them have bad BLB as well.
> 
> Sadly, it's a problem with most 1440p monitors. If you go to the respective clubs you will find they are like this one, just people posting pictures of defective monitors and asking for advice. The reason the U2713HM is so good is because it's Dell you can rely on their customer service and quick replacement, I'm not sure this is the same with Asus and Viewsonic.


I went through three u2713hms and never got a dead/stuck/bright pixel. And it seems like iKill4Fun has had one on every monitor he's gotten. Pretty strange. I wonder if it's because of where he lives?


----------



## Mattgfx

If you can get a newer panel you wont have the crosshatching issue anymore. Look for a May 2013 Rev A00 . That seems to be the newest.


----------



## hooded24

oh well, just to even things out.
i recently got mine and it was blb/dead pixel/bright pixel free
had very minimal cross hatching. barely noticeable

do agree that those without issues will not be posting here.
so just to even things out a little over here.

hope you guys get a problem free monitor eventually and sooner rather than later.


----------



## wermcran

Called DELL to get my replacement today and they said THEY WERE OUT OF 2713HM. All they were sending out were 2713H or providing refunds.

This is nuts? I think i'm going with this now -- http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=productlist.jsp&sku=889340&Q=add&is=REG&q=1&A=cart


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermcran*
> 
> Called DELL to get my replacement today and they said THEY WERE OUT OF 2713HM. All they were sending out were 2713H or providing refunds.
> 
> This is nuts? I think i'm going with this now -- http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=productlist.jsp&sku=889340&Q=add&is=REG&q=1&A=cart


Thanks for reporting this. Sounds like they've depleted their in house inventory. Can't say I blame you for going with the VP2770 without much choice now with Dell. Don't take the U2713H over the HM, I will agree as it's not a gaming monitor.

I almost went VP2770 when I was originally looking but dislike the bird feet and the space the stands takes away from my desktop. I would have had to spend even more to put that on a VESA mount to be happy. When I was looking, it cost $770 which was $185 more than my current Dell monitor. Currently no more sales on Newegg and going for a crazy price of *$999*. Amazon has it for *$770.* It's a good monitor though and wish you the best of luck with quality control there as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hooded24*
> 
> oh well, just to even things out.
> i recently got mine and it was blb/dead pixel/bright pixel free
> had very minimal cross hatching. barely noticeable
> 
> do agree that those without issues will not be posting here.
> so just to even things out a little over here.
> 
> hope you guys get a problem free monitor eventually and sooner rather than later.


See I knew first time purchasers without issues existed more than we have in this club and do thank you for coming by to at least tell us. Would love for you to submit a pic for club submission anyway and join us.


----------



## wermcran

If they depleted their inventory. Then my next replacement would probably be new (say June or July).

But I think I'm done with this game. Deciding between the viewsonic and asus.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermcran*
> 
> If they depleted their inventory. Then my next replacement would probably be new (say June or July).
> 
> But I think I'm done with this game. Deciding between the viewsonic and asus.


IMO after I decided against the VP2770 I did try my hand at the PB278Q and it's a great monitor as well. As long as the PWM dimming doesn't bother you then it's a non-issue. I had QC issues with it too but as long as you can get a good one within 30 days of purchase you should be ok with exchanges directly from vendor. Just make sure to refund if your getting close and start the process over with new purchase.









From experience, I can't really say much about ASUS warranty and their backing up their monitors like Dell does. It's track record doesn't come close in that regards from when I had issues with my mother board from ASUS and what I dealt with talking with their reps. Ended up buying another mother board though the failure was clearly on the mother board. If I didn't like the Sabertooth so much I'd have went with a Gigabyte board instead.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermcran*
> 
> If they depleted their inventory. Then my next replacement would probably be new (say June or July).
> 
> But I think I'm done with this game. Deciding between the viewsonic and asus.


Get a refund. People need to stop being so forgiving of Dell's non-existent quality control. Only the U2713HM & Fujitsu P27T-7 have cross-hatching issues.

The only reason to buy the Asus over the ViewSonic is if you can't afford/don't want to spend more on the ViewSonic, which is worth more since the ViewSonic has less ghosting, lag, 4x USB ports and does not use LED PWM Dimming.

Asus has a track record for refusing warranty claims:

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1764403&page=19


----------



## wermcran

I've never noticed ghosting or lag in games, including with the 2713H. I'm pretty naive and ignorant when it comes to it. I also don't care about USB ports.

But I think the viewsonic has better colors that the asus. I'm gonna watch your yourtube review again tonight and figure things out. I don't know if I'm effected by PWM.

HMmm. On second thought. This is too much money. I'm think I'll go with a ASUS with Amazon warehous deal. Makes it $480. The Viewsonic is $710 (B&H has a large shipping fee).


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermcran*
> 
> HMmm. On second thought. This is too much money. I'm think I'll go with a ASUS with Amazon warehous deal. Makes it $480. The Viewsonic is $710 (B&H has a large shipping fee).


Here you go bud. A great thread with great review can be found here as well as any questions you might have about it.

*Asus PB278Q: The Official 2560x1440 Semi-Glossy PLS Thread.*


----------



## hooded24

Have posted a pic already.


Cheers.









http://cdn.overclock.net/3/31/318d4527_20130724_011038.jpeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> See I knew first time purchasers without issues existed more than we have in this club and do thank you for coming by to at least tell us. Would love for you to submit a pic for club submission anyway and join us.


----------



## hooded24

have read somewhere (cant really recall the forum thread) that the asus monitor will be good if you know how to tweet the color settings
viewsonic - mostly positive reviews as well.
both follow-up service (warranty and exchange policy) differs depending on the country you are in!! so do consider this as a major factor.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Here you go bud. A great thread with great review can be found here as well as any questions you might have about it.
> 
> *Asus PB278Q: The Official 2560x1440 Semi-Glossy PLS Thread.*


----------



## iKill4Fun

Sadly to say, my country only Dell provides hassle free replacements and zero pixel warranty, most other brands won't entertain returns unless there's more than 5 pixel issues....


----------



## Shaba

Reading through here I see a lot of people have done a bunch of returns which doesn't scare me away from buying one. The nagging question I have regarding that is, did you buy it straight from Dell or from another supplier like Amazon or Newegg? My thought is to pay a little extra and buy it from Dell so I can deal directly with them if I have issues instead of Newegg or Amazon. The follow up question is, if you buy it from another supplier do you have to go through their return chain or can you bypass them and go to Dell with your issue? Thanks in advance for the replies


----------



## iARDAs

So I just pulled the plug on one.

When I recieve it, do I connect via Display Port or Dual DVI?

I never used Display port before.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> So I just pulled the plug on one.
> 
> When I recieve it, do I connect via Display Port or Dual DVI?
> 
> I never used Display port before.












Either is fine but people have better luck with dual-link DVI when they are trying to overclock their monitor.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either is fine but people have better luck with dual-link DVI when they are trying to overclock their monitor.


I will most probably not OC the monitor because I am a chicken on warranty.

However that being said, will the company ever find out that I OCed the monitor?

Edit :

Also I forgot to add


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I will most probably not OC the monitor because I am a chicken on warranty.
> 
> However that being said, will the company ever find out that I OCed the monitor?
> 
> Edit :
> 
> Also I forgot to add


They probably won't find out.

But then again, with this monitor, you probably won't notice you overclocked your monitor either, since 100% of tested, overclocked monitors with a scalar (like this one) have been shown to skip frames - ie, they don't overclock.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I will most probably not OC the monitor because I am a chicken on warranty.
> 
> However that being said, will the company ever find out that I OCed the monitor?
> 
> Edit :
> 
> Also I forgot to add


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> They probably won't find out.
> 
> But then again, with this monitor, you probably won't notice you overclocked your monitor either, since 100% of tested, overclocked monitors with a scalar (like this one) have been shown to skip frames - ie, they don't overclock.


Yes and No regarding frame skipping. Yes I found when over clocked even 1 Mhz refresh rate on desktop it does frame skip as the cursor clearly shows it when gliding across screen top. However gaming I can over clock to 90 Hz refresh rate via D-DVI and naturally if you can keep eqaul amount of FPS or higher to refresh rate it seemed more fluid. Maybe placebo effect but here is my proof of game play at 90 Hz refresh rate. I don't see skipping and I was running back and forth to show fluidity on purpose. No hiccups or stutter.






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> Reading through here I see a lot of people have done a bunch of returns which doesn't scare me away from buying one. The nagging question I have regarding that is, did you buy it straight from Dell or from another supplier like Amazon or Newegg? My thought is to pay a little extra and buy it from Dell so I can deal directly with them if I have issues instead of Newegg or Amazon. The follow up question is, if you buy it from another supplier do you have to go through their return chain or can you bypass them and go to Dell with your issue? Thanks in advance for the replies


I purchased from Newegg.

I did an exchange with DELL directly. My experience as it happened many posts back lined up for you with my exchange.

First *POST* with first call into Dell. Transferred ownership easily.

Second *POST* with comparison between revisions I received.

Third *POST* actual follow up by DELL rep.

In short - purchased from Newegg - called DELL - they transferred monitor to me within a few mins - sent a replacement while I kept the other and DELL paid for the return shipping. Free of charge until you get a monitor that's working properly you can be happy with and no credit card required for collateral. I can now say this with confidence and the proof is in this club with successful exchanges many times over.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hooded24*
> 
> Have posted a pic already.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/3/31/318d4527_20130724_011038.jpeg


I had to laugh at myself. I do remember your first post now and AndyM95 already added you to the club. I've welcomed many members, lot of questions. it's been a blur.

To anyone else concerned,

No one is hiding the fact QC is less than par but exchanges with success have been done many times over with many members here. In fact very documented as we're being up front for OCN members and have been asking for updates.

Seems members who've got a good one off the bat who didn't review this club, don't come here to join as they either didn't look for the club doing homework on the monitor with questions and once they found it, don't bother joining. Most who did come here however have taken one or two exchanges.

It took me one. I had very minor back light bleed first time that showed in actual use but both with no dead pixel, crosshatching or image retention. In fact image retention is far far less an issue at all as many members have not had this problem.

Having said my experience: We've seen a few who've had horrible success. I'm starting to wonder if country location has something to do with it but nothing we can confirm, just observation at this point..









The reviews speak for themselves once you've found a monitor that's passable it's on the top end when compared to others and for those of us who did end up with a good one, we love our monitors.

*REVIEW: Dell U2713HM* - PRAD
*Dell U2713HM - Unbeatable performance out of the bo*x - AnandTech
*Dell U2713HM* - TFT Central
*U2713HM Review* - PC Monitors


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> Reading through here I see a lot of people have done a bunch of returns which doesn't scare me away from buying one. The nagging question I have regarding that is, did you buy it straight from Dell or from another supplier like Amazon or Newegg? My thought is to pay a little extra and buy it from Dell so I can deal directly with them if I have issues instead of Newegg or Amazon. The follow up question is, if you buy it from another supplier do you have to go through their return chain or can you bypass them and go to Dell with your issue? Thanks in advance for the replies


You get the same support regardless of where you buy it from, you just have to have Dell transfer the ownership.

Does anyone around here have an Overlord monitors? Their current panels seem to have decent stands and can run at 120hz, but they seem to allow 5 dead pixels.


----------



## boomstick1

I feel like I need to share this information. Dell is currently out of stock of the 2713HM. Thus, they do not allow replacements under warranty (until they got more in the future I guess). They do provide 2713H, which have terrible colors for moves and games (unless you have a $250 calibration device).

ADDITION - I'll stop all my posts in this thread. Dell would not give a refund for the 2713hm even though I was told I would get one if replacements didn't work out. To my luck, newegg---in it's infinte glory---did stand behind their products and offer me a refund. I feel free and liberated from this Dell 2713HM quality-control mess. I'm going with an ASUS, so I know I don't get cross hatching. I just want to have a clear screen when I browse the internet and play games. I wasted about 1 hr yesterday and 30 minutes today dealing with dell. New egg and amazon are soooo much better in terms of customer care.

Of course, Im' not saying this is a bad monitor. Cheers to all of you. Congrats on if you got a good one. But, do keep in mind the warranty replacement won't always work.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Yes and No regarding frame skipping. Yes I found when over clocked even 1 Mhz refresh rate on desktop it does frame skip as the cursor clearly shows it when gliding across screen top. However gaming I can over clock to 90 Hz refresh rate via D-DVI and naturally if you can keep eqaul amount of FPS or higher to refresh rate it seemed more fluid. Maybe placebo effect but here is my proof of game play at 90 Hz refresh rate. I don't see skipping and I was running back and forth to show fluidity on purpose. No hiccups or stutter.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *video*
Click to expand...

The cursor test is pretty indicative of frame-skipping and non-overclockability.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> The cursor test is pretty indicative of frame-skipping and non-overclockability.


I can't disagree. Might just be placebo as what you said about multi-input monitors to be true.


----------



## pwkno

I just received my replacement. It's a June 2013 A00! I won't be able to set it up until Sunday, unfortunately, because I have to go out of town for a few days, but it looks like I definitely got the latest revision.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I can't disagree. Might just be placebo as what you said about multi-input monitors to be true.


You could always try out RRM to be sure. Maybe a combination of gamemode + overclocking = overclocked U2713hm. That'd be big news. *IF* it were true, which we don't know, and I suspect not.


----------



## iARDAs

Is the revision of a Dell U2713HM important?

Is there a specific version I should avoid?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Is the revision of a Dell U2713HM important?
> 
> Is there a specific version I should avoid?


Not really. The AO1 revision doesn't have the issues with a buzzing noise that can occur when viewing office documents and spreadsheets but the panel and QC is the same.

The June 2013 A00 version also has some fixes as it uses a slightly different panel but apparently it has a green tint to it.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Is the revision of a Dell U2713HM important?
> 
> Is there a specific version I should avoid?


Not really. There are even original revisions like our OP for example who have perfect monitors. It's been luck of the draw. Obviously though there have been improvements.

Some A00 original monitors gave off a buzz sound when viewing large excel documents that was addressed in A01 however not all A00 monitors has this buzzing issue. The latest revision - second one after original version - has May/June 2013 A00 revision on the panel by S/N #.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> You could always try out RRM to be sure. Maybe a combination of gamemode + overclocking = overclocked U2713hm. That'd be big news. *IF* it were true, which we don't know, and I suspect not.


May actually try this. I'll look for the link and read up on the instructions how to use it.

I play at 60 Hz refresh mostly all my games so it hasn't been forefront to me being I left 120 Hz TN panel for the 1440p route and 60 Hz is more than fine gaming for me. I have been over clocking it only on games that accept the higher refresh 'in game' options like BF3 at 90 Hz. Most games, aside from FPS, doesn't really show more fluidity anyway as 60 Hz is more than sufficient. In some games it doesn't confirm any higher refresh rate option like the Crysis series. In Call of Duty Black Ops and Neverwinter it only allows me to go as high as 75 Hz refresh rate in game graphic options. I can't see frames being dropped when I have over clocked so didn't take it to the next level of testing.


----------



## hooded24

No Worries! all is cool!!!












Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Yes and No regarding frame skipping. Yes I found when over clocked even 1 Mhz refresh rate on desktop it does frame skip as the cursor clearly shows it when gliding across screen top. However gaming I can over clock to 90 Hz refresh rate via D-DVI and naturally if you can keep eqaul amount of FPS or higher to refresh rate it seemed more fluid. Maybe placebo effect but here is my proof of game play at 90 Hz refresh rate. I don't see skipping and I was running back and forth to show fluidity on purpose. No hiccups or stutter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased from Newegg.
> 
> I did an exchange with DELL directly. My experience as it happened many posts back lined up for you with my exchange.
> 
> First *POST* with first call into Dell. Transferred ownership easily.
> 
> Second *POST* with comparison between revisions I received.
> 
> Third *POST* actual follow up by DELL rep.
> 
> In short - purchased from Newegg - called DELL - they transferred monitor to me within a few mins - sent a replacement while I kept the other and DELL paid for the return shipping. Free of charge until you get a monitor that's working properly you can be happy with and no credit card required for collateral. I can now say this with confidence and the proof is in this club with successful exchanges many times over.
> I had to laugh at myself. I do remember your first post now and AndyM95 already added you to the club. I've welcomed many members, lot of questions. it's been a blur.
> 
> To anyone else concerned,
> 
> No one is hiding the fact QC is less than par but exchanges with success have been done many times over with many members here. In fact very documented as we're being up front for OCN members and have been asking for updates.
> 
> Seems members who've got a good one off the bat who didn't review this club, don't come here to join as they either didn't look for the club doing homework on the monitor with questions and once they found it, don't bother joining. Most who did come here however have taken one or two exchanges.
> 
> It took me one. I had very minor back light bleed first time that showed in actual use but both with no dead pixel, crosshatching or image retention. In fact image retention is far far less an issue at all as many members have not had this problem.
> 
> Having said my experience: We've seen a few who've had horrible success. I'm starting to wonder if country location has something to do with it but nothing we can confirm, just observation at this point..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reviews speak for themselves once you've found a monitor that's passable it's on the top end when compared to others and for those of us who did end up with a good one, we love our monitors.
> 
> *REVIEW: Dell U2713HM* - PRAD
> *Dell U2713HM - Unbeatable performance out of the bo*x - AnandTech
> *Dell U2713HM* - TFT Central
> *U2713HM Review* - PC Monitors


----------



## hooded24

same area as you.









Yep, dell is the only one that have such fantastic after-sales service for us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iKill4Fun*
> 
> Sadly to say, my country only Dell provides hassle free replacements and zero pixel warranty, most other brands won't entertain returns unless there's more than 5 pixel issues....


----------



## Mattgfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Not really. The AO1 revision doesn't have the issues with a buzzing noise that can occur when viewing office documents and spreadsheets but the panel and QC is the same.
> 
> The June 2013 A00 version also has some fixes as it uses a slightly different panel but apparently it has a green tint to it.


Once Dell gets rid of all their old monitors, people will start to see how nice the May/June 2013 Rev A00 panel is. No more crosshatching issues, NO green tint. I have one and compared it to many older version panels. The newest is the May/June 2013 A00 , this is what you should be looking for. They went back to a00 for some reason as a rev number but indeed it is the newest.


----------



## birthdaymonkey

I'm expecting a call from Dell today about my case. I can't believe they're out of monitors just as the ones with new panels are becoming available.

It's been nearly six weeks now for me since my original order. Three exchanges, all with more or less the same degree of cross-hatching, BLB, and one dead pixel on each.

Suffice it to say, never before in my computer nerd career have I had an experience like this, not with any other product.


----------



## iARDAs

What is this cross hatching?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> What is this cross hatching?


It's a slight criss-cross pattern that you can see on the monitor due to the AG coating. I don't notice it personally, cameras pick it up quite well:


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> It's a slight criss-cross pattern that you can see on the monitor due to the AG coating. I don't notice it personally, cameras pick it up quite well:


Thanks mate.

I did not know that

+rep

I am usually sensitive to that kind of stuff but let's see what happens.

My previous Yamakasi Catleap did not have any AG coating. I wonder if I will like it or not.


----------



## Mattgfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thanks mate.
> 
> I did not know that
> 
> +rep
> 
> I am usually sensitive to that kind of stuff but let's see what happens.
> 
> My previous Yamakasi Catleap did not have any AG coating. I wonder if I will like it or not.


Also its not due to the AG coating, its the panel. All new Dell monitors use the same AG coating. Dell updated the panel to fix the issue in their newest Rev.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> What is this cross hatching?


Here you go I did a write up to try and explain crosshatching, AG coating being used, the built in over drive and gaming over view:

*U2713HM Debugged*


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattgfx*
> 
> Also its not due to the AG coating, its the panel. All new Dell monitors use the same AG coating. Dell updated the panel to fix the issue in their newest Rev.


I wonder if mine will be the new revision. The thing is fidning a dell U2713HM is very difficult lately and the incredible discount that the store I bought the monitor from makes me wonder If they will sell me a bad revision and wait for the new revisions to show up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Here you go I did a write up to try and explain crosshatching, AG coating being used, the built in over drive and gaming over view:
> 
> *U2713HM Debugged*


Thanks mate. Just added it to my bookmark and will give it a read in a bit.

+ imaginery rep for you









Also this one is for everyone. Is there a better profile that I should install for my upcoming U2713hm? I hear although that the monitor is very good and factory calibrated, it can even get better with some tweaking.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> -snippity snip-
> 
> Also this one is for everyone. Is there a better profile that I should install for my upcoming U2713hm? I hear although that the monitor is very good and factory calibrated, it can even get better with some tweaking.


Well there is an ICC profile on *ICC Profiles and Monitor Settings Database* on TFT Central you may try to see if your like it or not.

Directions how to *Install and Activate an ICC Profile*

My personal feelings with this monitor, unlike the others I've had is different. Since *the U2713HM comes individually pre-factory calibrated each with it's own printed calibration certificate sheet that shows proof the monitor was calibrated to a maximum color deviation of 5 DeltaE94*, it's loosely close to perfect.

Give it a try, I'm happy with it's calibration out of the box myself.


----------



## Mylek

Ordered one directly from Dell in hopes of getting a SLC1 panel. Current ETA is Monday.

This will be an upgrade to my current u2412m, and should solve the main issues I have with it. (AG Grain, PWM flicker, no 24hz refresh rates, no HDMI)

I usually run my displays at 0 brightness, and feel like the PWM is causing extra eye strain for me. I'm hoping to be able to run this at 72hz full time and so I can watch videos without judder or changing refresh rates.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mylek*
> 
> Ordered one directly from Dell in hopes of getting a SLC1 panel. Current ETA is Monday.
> 
> This will be an upgrade to my current u2412m, and should solve the main issues I have with it. (AG Grain, PWM flicker, no 24hz refresh rates, no HDMI)
> 
> I usually run my displays at 0 brightness, and feel like the PWM is causing extra eye strain for me. I'm hoping to be able to run this at 72hz full time and so I can watch videos without judder or changing refresh rates.


Hi Mylek, I see it's your first post on OCN....*.Welcome aboard OCN!*









The U2713HM has native 2560 x 1440 resolution can easily support true 1080 HD content (1920 x 1080 resolution). Digital DL-DVI, DisplayPort and HDMI interfaces support HDCP for any encrypted and protected content as well. - *Source*

Your not going to need to over clock refresh rate to enjoy true 1080p blu-ray movies. I've watch a lot of blu-ray movies on my internal optical DVD drive and even fast action movies like Transformers Dark Side of the Moon are judder free. I know it's all 1080p and perhaps placebo but Avatar colors in blu-ray seemed to pop more than my 120 Hz TN panel.

AG semi-glossy coating is very light, a complete turn around from previous models. Read the link from above post 'U2713HM Debugged' or even the reviews which will confirm the vast improvement on coating used. I'm sure you already know there is no PWM dimming on this monitor.

Now that your with us and giving this monitor a try, we'll be expecting for you to keep us updated with version and your experience. As you can see we like to keep track on what's going.


----------



## iARDAs

Let me ask another question quys.

Anyone played PS3 or Xbox360 on the Dell U2713HM?

Since our Dell is native 1440p, I wonder how is the quality of gaming on consoles.


----------



## Kyno

Amazon.co.uk :
We are pleased to report that the following item will dispatch sooner than expected:

"Dell UltraSharp U2713HM 27 inch PremierColor IPS LED Monitor"
Previous estimated arrival date: August 07 2013 - September 02 2013
New estimated arrival date: August 01 2013 - August 02 2013

AAAAAAAAH, I will let you now soon guys








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Let me ask another question quys.
> 
> Anyone played PS3 or Xbox360 on the Dell U2713HM?
> 
> Since our Dell is native 1440p, I wonder how is the quality of gaming on consoles.


I should connect a PS3 to mine, but it may not be just now. In theory, the U2713HM having an HDMI input so it shouldn't be an issue. If someone already tried it, I'm also interested.


----------



## iARDAs

Aaaaaaanddddd

I recieved my monitor... Mint condition. No dead pixels. It was built on March 2003 2013 so its an old revision but all is cool. I do believe that I MIGHT have a bit of a red tint and the factory calibration could perhaps have been a bit better.

I mean what do you guys feel of this report?



Here are some other factory calibration reports from few review sites





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyno*
> 
> I should connect a PS3 to mine, but it may not be just now. In theory, the U2713HM having an HDMI input, it shouldn't be an issue. If someone already tried it, I'm also interested.


Yeah I would love to connect a PS4 to this beast. 

Oh last but not least, Display Port cable did not come out of the box so I connected it via Dual DVI. I don't need to pick up a Display Port cable right?


----------



## Kyno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Oh last but not least, Display Port cable did not come out of the box so I connected it via Dual DVI. I don't need to pick up a Display Port cable right?


If it is Dual-link DVI and working at [email protected], I believe you do not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> It was built on March 2003 so its an old revision


An old revision alright









I will let the others answer for the calibration.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyno*
> 
> If it is Dual-link DVI and working at [email protected], I believe you do not.
> An old revision alright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will let the others answer for the calibration.


Haha lol. 2003  Fixed it to 2013 

Display Port seems to be a popular cable lately and I wonder if I should make the switch. Perhaps I will grab a cable and connect the monitor with it just to experience Display Port connectivity for the first time of my life.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Aaaaaaanddddd
> I recieved my monitor... Mint condition. No dead pixels. It was built on March 2003 2013 so its an old revision but all is cool. I do believe that I MIGHT have a bit of a red tint and the factory calibration could perhaps have been a bit better.
> 
> I mean what do you guys feel of this report?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some other factory calibration reports from few review sites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I would love to connect a PS4 to this beast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh last but not least, Display Port cable did not come out of the box so I connected it via Dual DVI. I don't need to pick up a Display Port cable right?


Congrats Jardas and First try out!









Your calibration sheet is proof the monitor was calibrated to a maximum color deviation of 5 DeltaE94.
The Display Port cable is the only cable that doesn't come with the U2713HM. DVI is the best IMO anyway.

If you like give the ICC profile from TFT Central a try. Might tighten it up even further. Here's the part where I ask when you find the time to take the pic of your monitor with OCN name in screen shot for OP submission and join us.









See you over at your old 1440p Club too.









*EDIT*: Hook up your PS3 via HDMI cable in the box and you can leave it plugged in while you switch back and forth with the OSD input selection.


----------



## pwkno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Let me ask another question quys.
> 
> Anyone played PS3 or Xbox360 on the Dell U2713HM?
> 
> Since our Dell is native 1440p, I wonder how is the quality of gaming on consoles.


I have tried an Xbox 360 with it. Aliasing is very noticeable, possibly partly due to the picture being upscaled. Other than that, I didn't notice any major differences compared to using it with a 1080p television. It will, of course, never look as good as a gaming rig, but it is certainly quite playable. 1080p movies and television shows should look the same as they would on a PC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Oh last but not least, Display Port cable did not come out of the box so I connected it via Dual DVI. I don't need to pick up a Display Port cable right?


Dual link DVI should have the same picture quality as DisplayPort. That being said, DisplayPort is capable of carrying audio, so you could use the 3.5 mm jack on the back of the monitor if you used DisplayPort.


----------



## Mjolnir125

That calibration is not very good; the AVERAGE deltaE is less than 5, but the max deltaE is over 5, and it seems like a lot of colors have values that high. I am not really sure that Dell calibrates the srgb mode; they might just test it and give you the results. You would think they would be ably to do a lot better than that. After software calibration with my spyder 4, i got my average deltaE down to .65 or so, with a maximum deltaE of around 2 (for white) and all colors except two were under 1 for their deltaE values.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Congrats Jardas and First try out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your calibration sheet is proof the monitor was calibrated to a maximum color deviation of 5 DeltaE94.
> The Display Port cable is the only cable that doesn't come with the U2713HM. DVI is the best IMO anyway.
> 
> If you like give the ICC profile from TFT Central a try. Might tighten it up even further. Here's the part where I ask when you find the time to take the pic of your monitor with OCN name in screen shot for OP submission and join us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you over at your old 1440p Club too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT*: Hook up your PS3 via HDMI cable in the box and you can leave it plugged in while you switch back and forth with the OSD input selection.


There you go 



I can not upload the picture of the monitor for some reason though. I will have to take another shot it seems 

My Delta average is lower than 5 but some colors hit 8... I would honestly expected a better job from Dell.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwkno*
> 
> I have tried an Xbox 360 with it. Aliasing is very noticeable, possibly partly due to the picture being upscaled. Other than that, I didn't notice any major differences compared to using it with a 1080p television. It will, of course, never look as good as a gaming rig, but it is certainly quite playable. 1080p movies and television shows should look the same as they would on a PC.
> Dual link DVI should have the same picture quality as DisplayPort. That being said, DisplayPort is capable of carrying audio, so you could use the 3.5 mm jack on the back of the monitor if you used DisplayPort.


Yeah I will probably stick with the TV for PS4.. Too bad my TV has a terrible input lag.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> That calibration is not very good; the AVERAGE deltaE is less than 5, but the max deltaE is over 5, and it seems like a lot of colors have values that high. I am not really sure that Dell calibrates the srgb mode; they might just test it and give you the results. You would think they would be ably to do a lot better than that. After software calibration with my spyder 4, i got my average deltaE down to .65 or so, with a maximum deltaE of around 2 (for white) and all colors except two were under 1 for their deltaE values.


Is there any software that I can use to calibrate my monitor a bit more myself? I don't know much about delta being lower or higher than 5 however some review sides had the exact same calibration report and they do not even have any color at above 6 even 5... So hitting over 8 in some colors made me thinking.


----------



## iARDAs

Also guys after reading the TFTcentral link Arizonian provided me, it seems that factory calibration only works on tl sRGB mode.

Do you also have your monitors set to that mode? Or do you use the game mode for games, movie mode for movies etc???


----------



## Kyno

By the way, I found this topic from someone who tried to connect a PS3 to his 2711 Dell:
http://community.us.playstation.com/t5/PlayStation-3-Support/PS3-on-2560x1440-monitor/td-p/40737969

No great results, the monitor overstreching the native 720p resolution of the PS3 to 1440p, hence 4 times, cause some graphical meh :sour:

Maybe the PS4 will do a bit better, but I'm not sure all games will run at 1080p either.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyno*
> 
> By the way, I found this topic from someone who tried to connect a PS3 to his 2711 Dell:
> http://community.us.playstation.com/t5/PlayStation-3-Support/PS3-on-2560x1440-monitor/td-p/40737969
> 
> No great results, the monitor overstreching the native 720p resolution of the PS3 to 1440p, hence 4 times, cause some graphical meh :sour:
> 
> Maybe the PS4 will do a bit better, but I'm not sure all games will run at 1080p either.


This thread is about the U2713HM, not the U2711. They are completely different monitors, so the fact that one has issues does not mean the other will. Also, 720p to 1440p should be a pretty basic conversion; it should just assign 4 monitor pixels to 1 input pixels. I don't see how this should result in graphical errors, and I would think the monitor's scalar would take care of this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Also guys after reading the TFTcentral link Arizonian provided me, it seems that factory calibration only works on tl sRGB mode.
> 
> Do you also have your monitors set to that mode? Or do you use the game mode for games, movie mode for movies etc???


You need a calibration device to calibrate your monitor to any high degree of accuracy. I have separate calibration profiles for both my sRGB and Custom modes, but I mostly use custom because it has wider gamut and it makes games look more vibrant. The fact that the sRGB is factory hardware calibrated isn't as relevant since I have further software calibrated it, but it is good for it to start out with decent hardware calibration to minimize issues with the software calibration. For the Custom mode (which is about 84% Adobe RGB vs 77% for the sRGB mode) I first adjusted the RGB sliders to get it close, then did more precise software calibration.

I don't use game mode or movie mode because they don't offer anything; game mode just turns on the less than useless dynamic contrast, while movie mode turns on the dynamic contrast and bumps up the sharpness, which doesn't actually achieve anything. The only significant difference between modes is the sRGB vs standard and custom modes. The standard and custom modes have a wider gamut than the sRGB mode (and the custom mode allows hardware RGB control, while standard does not).


----------



## pwkno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yeah I will probably stick with the TV for PS4.. Too bad my TV has a terrible input lag.


It is really quite playable. Nothing looks stretched or distorted as far as I can tell and the aliasing is not noticeable if you sit back at a reasonable distance from the monitor. Also, the PlayStation might have better anti-aliasing than the Xbox.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Also guys after reading the TFTcentral link Arizonian provided me, it seems that factory calibration only works on tl sRGB mode.
> 
> Do you also have your monitors set to that mode? Or do you use the game mode for games, movie mode for movies etc???


I have one pre-set I absolutely love for everything but it's personal preference I guess.

Color Temp / 6500K / 35% Brightness / 75% Contrast / 50% Sharpness


----------



## Kyno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> This thread is about the U2713HM, not the U2711. They are completely different monitors, so the fact that one has issues does not mean the other will. Also, 720p to 1440p should be a pretty basic conversion; it should just assign 4 monitor pixels to 1 input pixels. I don't see how this should result in graphical errors, and I would think the monitor's scalar would take care of this.


By "meh" I meant quality, 720p at 1440p is some stretching. But it is definitely doable. Pwkno says it looks fine, so it might not actually be terrible


----------



## NitroBenzene

Just bought this monitor for $535 on sale from Dell


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitroBenzene*
> 
> Just bought this monitor for $535 on sale from Dell


I see your fairly new to OCN.....Welcome aboard !









Glad you stopped by here. Let us know when you receive the monitor and hook it up. Have any questions feel free to ask. Darn good price directly from DELL. Good luck.









*EDIT*: In case you didn't know how, members on OCN love to see rig specs. *"How to put your Rig in your Sig"*


----------



## Katiklysm

How did you get the $535 price directly from Dell?

I'd totally bite on that if it's US available.


----------



## pwkno

$549.99 at Newegg with promo code EMCYTZT3899 valid until 7/28 at 11:59pm Pacific Time.


----------



## Mjolnir125

So I talked with Dell support (online chat) for over an hour and a half yesterday. The first guy I talked to claimed that the crosshatching was "not a known issue" and that, since I purchased my monitor over 90 days ago (even though it is something like 110, not that big of a difference) they would only be able to send me a refurbished monitor, not the newest revision that allegedly has less crosshatching. However, after speaking with a supervisor (who at first told me the same thing) I eventually convinced them to send me a new monitor, after they "talked to their tech department" and decided to "make an exception" for me. I have no idea if they really spoke with anyone who knew about the problem or if they were just tired of dealing with me, but hopefully they will send me one of the newest panels.

The support guy said it was going to be "rev A02," which is odd given that people here seem to be getting new monitors that say "rev A00" on them. Interestingly, the refurbished monitor I received had a sticker on the back that said "rev A02" where the revision number is usually printed on the monitor housing itself. However, the manufacturing date on it is January, which means it is most certainly not even rev a01 (since my current panel was from the first batch of A01, and has a march date).


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> So I talked with Dell support (online chat) for over an hour and a half yesterday. The first guy I talked to claimed that the crosshatching was "not a known issue" and that, since I purchased my monitor over 90 days ago (even though it is something like 110, not that big of a difference) they would only be able to send me a refurbished monitor, not the newest revision that allegedly has less crosshatching. However, after speaking with a supervisor (who at first told me the same thing) I eventually convinced them to send me a new monitor, after they "talked to their tech department" and decided to "make an exception" for me. I have no idea if they really spoke with anyone who knew about the problem or if they were just tired of dealing with me, but hopefully they will send me one of the newest panels.
> 
> The support guy said it was going to be "rev A02," which is odd given that people here seem to be getting new monitors that say "rev A00" on them. Interestingly, the refurbished monitor I received had a sticker on the back that said "rev A02" where the revision number is usually printed on the monitor housing itself. However, the manufacturing date on it is January, which means it is most certainly not even rev a01 (since my current panel was from the first batch of A01, and has a march date).


This is interesting indeed. Naturally keep us posted when you do receive it. Sales support really doesn't know much other than how to do an exchange when needed. Just goes to show persistence wins in the end with them.


----------



## Katiklysm

Is A02 a real thing? I'm trying to decide whether to buy now or wait until some of this stuff is sorted out.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katiklysm*
> 
> Is A02 a real thing? I'm trying to decide whether to buy now or wait until some of this stuff is sorted out.


Well so far people have been saying that they started over with rev a00 when they moved to the new panel, but naturally Dell support has no clue about this. The refurb I got was definitely NOT the new revision, and was probably an original rev a00.


----------



## ascari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> So I talked with Dell support (online chat) for over an hour and a half yesterday. The first guy I talked to claimed that the crosshatching was "not a known issue" and that, since I purchased my monitor over 90 days ago (even though it is something like 110, not that big of a difference) they would only be able to send me a refurbished monitor, not the newest revision that allegedly has less crosshatching. However, after speaking with a supervisor (who at first told me the same thing) I eventually convinced them to send me a new monitor, after they "talked to their tech department" and decided to "make an exception" for me. I have no idea if they really spoke with anyone who knew about the problem or if they were just tired of dealing with me, but hopefully they will send me one of the newest panels.
> 
> The support guy said it was going to be "rev A02," which is odd given that people here seem to be getting new monitors that say "rev A00" on them. Interestingly, the refurbished monitor I received had a sticker on the back that said "rev A02" where the revision number is usually printed on the monitor housing itself. However, the manufacturing date on it is January, which means it is most certainly not even rev a01 (since my current panel was from the first batch of A01, and has a march date).


On post #740 Silverfox1 quoted an email from a Dell rep which stated the following,

Quote:


> "Displays from the repair center should have revision A02 which would be the latest. Displays from the factory may have revision A00 because they changed all the part numbers due to implementation of ES 6.0. These will have the new SLC1 panels with all the fixes."


From what you have been told perhaps you are getting an A02 with the latest updates but it is a monitor from the repair center?


----------



## Anoxy

I really just don't understand the crosshatching issue. Like i see it on my monitor on a white background, but isn't it just inherent to the U2713hm? How would they "fix" it without physically altering the monitor?


----------



## mikailmohammed

How is this monitor for BF4 and BF3 gaming? Thinkning about picking 1 up soon.


----------



## birthdaymonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katiklysm*
> 
> Is A02 a real thing? I'm trying to decide whether to buy now or wait until some of this stuff is sorted out.


I would wait if I were you. I wish I had.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I really just don't understand the crosshatching issue. Like i see it on my monitor on a white background, but isn't it just inherent to the U2713hm? How would they "fix" it without physically altering the monitor?


Well allegedly they have a different panel with the newest revision, so there is no reason it would still have the crosshatching defect.

I really have no clue what the cross hatching effect even is; the fact that it can only be seen at an angle is weird, and it seems to have something to do with one of the layers of coating over the LCD itself, but I am not sure.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikailmohammed*
> 
> How is this monitor for BF4 and BF3 gaming? Thinkning about picking 1 up soon.


you will be just fine... My performance is the same as my previous 120hz gaming monitor


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikailmohammed*
> 
> How is this monitor for BF4 and BF3 gaming? Thinkning about picking 1 up soon.


I've got a GTX 690 which is comparable to your GTX 680 SLI performance. I'm killing BF3 and even in low dips its over 60 FPS in Ultra low AA. You'll be more than fine at 1440p single monitor. Ive got over 100 FPS+ most of the time. As for BF4 its speculation but even if its a bit more taxing you'll still be golden.

Crysis 3 or modded Skyrim are the only real GPU killers right now. Crysis 3 maxed out Very High Quality is 55 FPS, still playable. Change to High Quality and your in the 78 FPS range which can bring low dips under 60 FPS but not consistently and I'm not stuttering. Don't play Skyrim to comment.

You can find a ton of reviews online to show stats for BF3 and if you don't see 680 SLI you can compare it to a 690 and add a few more FPS. The 690 does amazing as a dual GPU on 256 bit to keep up with its 680 SLI counter part.

Good luck in what ever monitor you choose.









*Battlefield 3*
 - *Source*

*Crysis 3*
 - *Source*

*Crysis 3*
 - *Source*


----------



## Mattgfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *birthdaymonkey*
> 
> I would wait if I were you. I wish I had.


Monitors might say A02 on the box or display itself if it is a refurb from Dell. Any new monitors will have a A00 revision from May/June on. This is an updated panel without cross hatching so you can all it a new revision, ha.


----------



## iKill4Fun

Bad news from DELL...

"I have already request for a replacement monitor but the request was rejected due to it has been replaced 4 times and we conclude that this particular monitor failed to fulfill your needs.

Kindly we would like to proceed for refund."

So indeed I'm kind of forced to accept the 4th panel or get a refund. Guess no choice but stick with the Yellow Glow... Sigh


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattgfx*
> 
> Monitors might say A02 on the box or display itself if it is a refurb from Dell. Any new monitors will have a A00 revision from May/June on. This is an updated panel without cross hatching so you can all it a new revision, ha.


What is your source for this info? Have you managed to talk to anyone at Dell that has a clue what is going on?


----------



## pwkno

So I got my second replacement set up. As I said earlier, it's a June 2013 A00 revision, so it should have the new panel. Crosshatching is still present. It's not horrible, but it's certainly disappointing. I'm not sure about the backlight bleed. I can see it in actual use, but it disappears when I look at it at a direct angle so it could just be IPS glow. I'm posting a picture of a black screen at 35% brightness, 75% contrast. The bleed is most visible in the bottom left corner. I'm also posting the best picture of the crosshatching I could take.


----------



## boomstick1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwkno*
> 
> So I got my second replacement set up. As I said earlier, its a June 2013 A00 revision, so it should have the new panel. Crosshatching is still present. It's not horrible, but it's certainly disappointing. I'm not sure about the backlight bleed. I can see it in actual use, but it disappears when I look at it at a direct angle so it could just be IPS glow. I'm posting a picture of a black screen at 35% brightness, 75% contrast. The bleed is most visible in the bottom left corner. I'm also posting the best picture of the crosshatching I could get.


It's really subjective, but of all the possible common monitor defects for these high ends monitors, cross hatching for me personally is the worst. Again this is just my opinion. But, I see it all the time. On the 2713hm it's right over Gchat boxes, VLC full screen menu, and it's super present on white screens in games (like flash bangs etc). I'd rather have backlite bleading or a poor stand. Can't believe the new panels have this.

Waiting on my ASUS to come tomorrow and then I'm returned my defective dell.


----------



## pwkno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomstick1*
> 
> It's really subjective, but of all the possible common monitor defects for these high ends monitors, cross hatching for me personally is the worst. Again this is just my opinion. But, I see it all the time. On the 2713hm it's right over Gchat boxes, VLC full screen menu, and it's super present on white screens in games (like flash bangs etc). I'd rather have backlite bleading or a poor stand. Can't believe the new panels have this.
> 
> Waiting on my ASUS to come tomorrow and then I'm returned my defective dell.


The crosshatching on mine doesn't look as bad in person as it does in the picture and it seems to be better than my original monitor, but it is certainly annoying, especially for the price. I am now officially three days outside of my return window. I might have ended up returning it if I wasn't out of town last week. This replacement came one day before my 30 days was up but I wasn't able to set it up until Sunday night. Best of luck to you. I'm curious to see how the ASUS turns out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattgfx*
> 
> Monitors might say A02 on the box or display itself if it is a refurb from Dell. Any new monitors will have a A00 revision from May/June on. This is an updated panel without cross hatching so you can all it a new revision, ha.


Didn't you initially say that your May A00 had slight crosshatching when you received it?


----------



## iKill4Fun

Guys should I refund my Dell U2713HM and go for other 1440p...? Like ASUS or Samsung...?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iKill4Fun*
> 
> Guys should I refund my Dell U2713HM and go for other 1440p...? Like ASUS or Samsung...?


That up to you buddy. Personally I wouldn't want to live with BLB that's showing through in actual use. It's not like the monitor was $300 USD. If you do, go with the ASUS. There's an *ASUS thread* you can visit on OCN if you have any questions. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Ribozyme

So guys, any reason to go with a dell over the new korean PLS panels besides support and warranty?
Want to get a 1440p for gaming but not sure what to pick. The asus looks nice too.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> So guys, any reason to go with a dell over the new korean PLS panels besides support and warranty?
> Want to get a 1440p for gaming but not sure what to pick. The asus looks nice too.


The LG AH-IPS panel that the U2713HM uses is superior to the Samsung PLS but it is still amazing. The Qnix and X-Star are definitely worth looking at.


----------



## iKill4Fun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> That up to you buddy. Personally I wouldn't want to live with BLB that's showing through in actual use. It's not like the monitor was $300 USD. If you do, go with the ASUS. There's an *ASUS thread* you can visit on OCN if you have any questions. Good luck with whatever you decide.


Thanks for the input, I've read the other thread as well as Google on it, seems like the ASUS PB278Q does indeed has the same QC problems. As ASUS aren't that good with RMA warranties I think I'm not going to take this risk of going down the service center 4 times again lol... Guess I'll live with the Yellow Glow for now... Luckily I'm not fond of gaming in the Dark much, don't watch movies on monitor as I got my TV hooked up in my room.

As for gaming, hopefully the games are intensive enough to distract me off the glows haha


----------



## iARDAs

Turns out my monitor is Revison A00 ( no idea if good or bad ) but the screen 100% got a Green and Red tint to it.

Just lowered both to 95 and kept Blue at 100 and all is great right now.









No other issues.


----------



## Mattgfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwkno*
> 
> The crosshatching on mine doesn't look as bad in person as it does in the picture and it seems to be better than my original monitor, but it is certainly annoying, especially for the price. I am now officially three days outside of my return window. I might have ended up returning it if I wasn't out of town last week. This replacement came one day before my 30 days was up but I wasn't able to set it up until Sunday night. Best of luck to you. I'm curious to see how the ASUS turns out.
> Didn't you initially say that your May A00 had slight crosshatching when you received it?


Its ever so slight. Nothing like the other monitors(rev 01) i had where crosshatching was a huge issue. i cant see it unless i put the brightness up to100% on a white screen and look at a specific angle. My BLB looks similar to yours but in real usage i cant even tell there is a BLB problem. I have May 13 A00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Turns out my monitor is Revison A00 ( no idea if good or bad ) but the screen 100% got a Green and Red tint to it.
> 
> Just lowered both to 95 and kept Blue at 100 and all is great right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No other issues.


I have noticed that any monitor i have owned there is a slight color tint in the "Standard Mode". I always do Custom Color and set it the way i like it or use a Pro calibrator.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattgfx*
> 
> I have noticed that any monitor i have owned there is a slight color tint in the "Standard Mode". I always do Custom Color and set it the way i like it or use a Pro calibrator.


My previous Catleap had a bit of a green tint but my Asus VG278h did not really have any tint to it. It was a TN panel though.

However I would have expected Dell to get rid of the tint a bit since these monitors are calibrated.

Oh well. Its not a great bother.









I am truly enjoying 1440p once again.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> My previous Catleap had a bit of a green tint but my Asus VG278h did not really have any tint to it. It was a TN panel though.
> 
> However I would have expected Dell to get rid of the tint a bit since these monitors are calibrated.
> 
> Oh well. Its not a great bother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am truly enjoying 1440p once again.


didn't I see you in the korean thread? Did you pick up a dell? Why did you pick it above the koreans? Thanks.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> didn't I see you in the korean thread? Did you pick up a dell? Why did you pick it above the koreans? Thanks.


I used to own a Catleap Yamakasi but sold it 3 months ago got a Asus VG278H 3D monitor and returned back to 1440p 3 days ago.

I was very lucky with getting a non problematic Yamakasi, but I was not so sure 2nd time to order from EBAY. The thing is since I live in Turkey, If I get a bad monitor, sending it back and stuff will be a hassle.

Also a Korean monitor with Turkish Customs Tax will be around $400 where as the Dell I bought was just a bit over $600... I did not want to risk anything for 200 dollars.

Another reason is that the latest 321.69 driver scared me a bit because most Korean monitors had issues. I wanted to be safe.

To be honest I am loving my Dell U2713HM more than the Yamakasi Catleap I used to own. Not that there are differences, but having a solid OSD and having USB 3.0 ports are a definite plus for me.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I used to own a Catleap Yamakasi but sold it 3 months ago got a Asus VG278H 3D monitor and returned back to 1440p 3 days ago.
> 
> I was very lucky with getting a non problematic Yamakasi, but I was not so sure 2nd time to order from EBAY. The thing is since I live in Turkey, If I get a bad monitor, sending it back and stuff will be a hassle.
> 
> Also a Korean monitor with Turkish Customs Tax will be around $400 where as the Dell I bought was just a bit over $600... I did not want to risk anything for 200 dollars.
> 
> Another reason is that the latest 321.69 driver scared me a bit because most Korean monitors had issues. I wanted to be safe.
> 
> To be honest I am loving my Dell U2713HM more than the Yamakasi Catleap I used to own. Not that there are differences, but having a solid OSD and having USB 3.0 ports are a definite plus for me.


Hmm you are scaring me away from korea to decent warranties, stop it! Lol, last question. Why did you pick this over the asus 1440p?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Hmm you are scaring me away from korea to decent warranties, stop it! Lol, last question. Why did you pick this over the asus 1440p?


Nah don't be scared. 90% of people are fine with Korean monitors and I was one of them. QNIX ones are especially good it seems.

I picked it up because Dell U2713Hm used to be 50 dollars more expensive than Asus PB278Q, however now it is on sale and $100 cheaper.

Never owned a Dell monitor and I wanted to try it out.

It was factory calibrated.

and It has USB 3.0 ports which is a huge plus for me.

Both are great monitors though.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Nah don't be scared. 90% of people are fine with Korean monitors and I was one of them. QNIX ones are especially good it seems.
> 
> I picked it up because Dell U2713Hm used to be 50 dollars more expensive than Asus PB278Q, however now it is on sale and $100 cheaper.
> Never owned a Dell monitor and I wanted to try it out.
> It was factory calibrated.
> and It has USB 3.0 ports which is a huge plus for me.
> 
> Both are great monitors though.


Thanks for the info, rep+. One more thing though, how does usb works on monitors? Do you need to route an extra cable from the monitor to a usb port in the back of your pc? If so, kind of defeats the purpose no?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Thanks for the info, rep+. One more thing though, how does usb works on monitors? Do you need to route an extra cable from the monitor to a usb port in the back of your pc? If so, kind of defeats the purpose no?


Yes you do have to run one USB cable (which is included with the monitor) to back of your tower to obtain two USB 2.0 and two USB 3.0 ports which just gave you three extra USB ports for one in essence and much easier access.









Example: I have my camera USB hooked up to the bottom USB ports of the monitor rather than have a wire showing and stretched over to my tower. I love the clean look on my desk top without wires hanging in view. You can even hook up your keyboard USB or mouse cord as well.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Yes you do have to run one USB cable (which is included with the monitor) to back of your tower to obtain two USB 2.0 and two USB 3.0 ports which just gave you three extra USB ports for one in essence and much easier access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Example: I have my camera USB hooked up to the bottom USB ports of the monitor rather than have a wire showing and stretched over to my tower. I love the clean look on my desk top without wires hanging in view. You can even hook up your keyboard USB or mouse cord as well.


Where does the cable go in the back of your case, I mean which port? Only one usb? Yes sounds comfy. Is the included cable long generally? But if you wanted a setup where the case was hidden far away from the monitor you'd still need a longass HDMI/ DVI cable anyway. Wireless display signals anyone







? If only there was no input lag.

Enough with the rant, thanks for the help.


----------



## Arizonian

There is only one USB cord required to go from the monitor located with the bottom inputs to a USB port in the back of your tower which is an extra input. This doesn't take up one of the four USB ports, sorry if I worded that incorrectly.

I'm only using my Camera at this time that goes to one of the two USB 3.0 ports on the bottom of the panel. The other two USB 2.0 ports are located on the sides of the monitor which is very easy to get to and can be used for thumb drives or whatever.

The USB cord in my eyes from center of desk is more than enough length to reach the tower with my positioning. Guess it would be dependent on where one keeps their tower location.

EDIT: I re-read my previous post. What I meant, by giving up one of your towers USB ports you gain four on your monitor. In essence three extra ports. Again sorry for the confusion.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> There is only one USB cord required to go from the monitor located with the bottom inputs to a USB port in the back of your tower which is an extra input. This doesn't take up one of the four USB ports, sorry if I worded that incorrectly.
> 
> I'm only using my Camera at this time that goes to one of the two USB 3.0 ports on the bottom of the panel. The other two USB 2.0 ports are located on the sides of the monitor which is very easy to get to and can be used for thumb drives or whatever.
> 
> The USB cord in my eyes from center of desk is more than enough length to reach the tower with my positioning. Guess it would be dependent on where one keeps their tower location.


Aren't all the USB ports 3.0???

Mine are all USB 3.0 ... All 4


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Aren't all the USB ports 3.0???
> 
> Mine are all USB 3.0 ... All 4


Nope. Look closely you'll see the bottom two are blue 3.0 USB and the side two are black 2.0 USB ports.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Nope. Look closely you'll see the bottom two are blue 3.0 USB and the side two are black 2.0 USB ports.


I also thought of that (no blue color), but I pluged my external harddisk to the side USB panel and got 90ishmb/s speeds while transfering files.

Dell.com.tr (Turkish Dell Site) also points out that all 4 hubs are USB 3.0.

Also says it on tftcentral.co.uk review

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_u2713hm.htm (on the chart)

But yeah If I had never read any of these sites I would have thought side panel is USB 2.0 as well. I thought USB3.0 and blue color was a standard.

Edit : I wonder if there is a regional difference...


----------



## Anoxy

I don't think I ever actually joined the club officially, so here's my pic. Form has been filled.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I don't think I ever actually joined the club officially, so here's my pic. Form has been filled.


And you've been around longer than most of us. You've been an active member here. Thanks for all your help answering questions to new comers as well.


----------



## dizzyscure1

So if I just ordered from Newegg two days ago does that mean I will get the newest revision panel? Just curious thanks.


----------



## Cheatdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizzyscure1*
> 
> So if I just ordered from Newegg two days ago does that mean I will get the newest revision panel? Just curious thanks.


Mine is getting delivered today from the Egg... Please god let me get a good one.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheatdeath*
> 
> Mine is getting delivered today from the Egg... Please god let me get a good one.


Post back with your findings. Good luck.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheatdeath*
> 
> Mine is getting delivered today from the Egg... Please god let me get a good one.


Guess we're going to find out today from Cheatdeath.


----------



## dizzyscure1

Do tell us what REV u get please


----------



## Cheatdeath

Will do, should have a report and some pictures up around 5-6pst when I speed home from work to check it out!


----------



## dizzyscure1

Haha, Awesome. Yeah when I get home 8/2 ill check my REV also and post it.


----------



## pwkno

So my newest panel definitely has the yellow backlight bleed in the bottom left corner and it is visible in normal use on darker backgrounds. I just compared it to my previous panel and it is worse than that one was. I wonder if the latest revision really fixed anything. Dell should be calling me again tonight so I guess I will try for yet another replacement.


----------



## dizzyscure1

That sucks man!


----------



## Blindrage606

Just to chime in, RMA'ed panel and got a A02 April, 2013. It has no dead pixels, cross hatching, backlight bleed issues, etc.. Think with A02 they worked out the quality issues.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindrage606*
> 
> Just to chime in, RMA'ed panel and got a A02 April, 2013. It has no dead pixels, cross hatching, backlight bleed issues, etc.. Think with A02 they worked out the quality issues.


is it a brand new panel or refurb? When was it shipped and from where?


----------



## pwkno

I just got off the phone with Dell customer service. I explained that this monitor still has the crosshatching and backlight bleed. I was told this time that these are known issues with this monitor. It's good to hear that Dell does seem to be aware of the problem. My case is being escalated and I was told that the next replacement I receive will be tested before it is sent to me. Sounds like good news to me. Dell does seem to have very good customer service. It's still frustrating having to go through all these replacements, but at least I don't have to fight about it.


----------



## Blindrage606

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> is it a brand new panel or refurb? When was it shipped and from where?


All RMAs are refurbs, past of a 30-day return. This was shipped in the USA, from Round Rock, TX... 2 days ago.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindrage606*
> 
> All RMAs are refurbs, past of a 30-day return. This was shipped in the USA, from Round Rock, TX... 2 days ago.


Not necessarily. I received brand new panels after 30 days.


----------



## hooded24

if the current monitor is giving you problem, then there is really no point in keeping it.... go with something else.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iKill4Fun*
> 
> Guys should I refund my Dell U2713HM and go for other 1440p...? Like ASUS or Samsung...?


----------



## Cheatdeath

So I got my monitor today from Newegg and it is a REV A01 and there is some horrible yellow tinted crap in the lower left corner, it is at least 6 inches in each direction and everything in that corner looks horrible, blacks especially. I am literally sick my monitor is like this.... Obviously I will need to get this one replaced. Super disappointed thus far.


----------



## NitroBenzene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheatdeath*
> 
> So I got my monitor today from Newegg and it is a REV A01 and there is some horrible yellow tinted crap in the lower left corner, it is at least 6 inches in each direction and everything in that corner looks horrible, blacks especially. I am literally sick my monitor is like this.... Obviously I will need to get this one replaced. Super disappointed thus far.


same may A01 as me...yellow glow.


----------



## Cheatdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitroBenzene*
> 
> same may A01 as me...yellow glow.


Man its like that picture is of my own monitor.....

So what do you guys recommend? Should I do an RMA with Newegg or go straight to Dell. I did read that someone mentioned Dell might be currently out of stock on these but I would like to think if I would receive a brand new latest production Monitor going through Dell currently?

Either way this really sucks. For anyone reading about this lower left glow garbage it is 100% noticeable in everything you do, and makes anything of darker color so bad you cant even see anything else. How they calibrate these and just say ok to this glow is ridiculous. Literally a child would look at this and say something is wrong...


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitroBenzene*
> 
> same may A01 as me...yellow glow.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What is the brightness on this out of curiosity? Looks like it'd be showing in actual use if that's at 35 - 40% brightness. No one should be using their monitor at 100% Brightness.

My *A01 March 2013* revision.



Spoiler: Back Light Bleed Pics



100% Brightness


35% Brightness


Monitor in actual use at 35% Brightness.




I've got no bleed in actual use with A01 March 2013 and I keep it at 35% - 40% Brightness at the very most.. I can go as high at 50% eye searing level and it's still good. However I'm not seeing it in actual use where I keep brightness so I'm not worried what it looks like above 50% Brightness as it's irrelevant.

Goes to show how it's luck of the draw between revisions. Looks like the newest revision might have better QC and hope they finally weed out of the older inventory.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheatdeath*
> 
> Man its like that picture is of my own monitor.....
> 
> So what do you guys recommend? Should I do an RMA with Newegg or go straight to Dell. I did read that someone mentioned Dell might be currently out of stock on these but I would like to think if I would receive a brand new latest production Monitor going through Dell currently?
> 
> Either way this really sucks. For anyone reading about this lower left glow garbage it is 100% noticeable in everything you do, and makes anything of darker color so bad you cant even see anything else. How they calibrate these and just say ok to this glow is ridiculous. Literally a child would look at this and say something is wrong...


Sorry to hear this if it's bleeding through in actual use gaming or watching movies. It's up to you if you want to try again with Newegg. Going with Newegg you have to box it and ship it back first and upon receiving it they send a new one. Deal with Dell they cross ship free while you keep the current and you ship it back after your exchange arrives.

Dell isn't out of stock anymore because we've had one other member already purchase directly with Dell and another who just got an exchange with Dell after it was reported to the club them being out of stock. Naturally, last option is try your luck with a different monitor, completely your call.


----------



## Cheatdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Dell isn't out of stock anymore because we've had one other member already purchase directly with Dell and another who just got an exchange with Dell after it was reported to the club them being out of stock. Naturally, last option is try your luck with a different monitor, completely your call.


Do you happen to know what REV Dell is currently shipping or what people have received very recently direct from Dell?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheatdeath*
> 
> Do you happen to know what REV Dell is currently shipping or what people have received very recently direct from Dell?


A00 with May/June revision was latest. It's like they went back to A00 revision but made recently.


----------



## Blindrage606

Best luck may be to buy directly from dell/eBay seller as to request a specific revision. My A02 is golden.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> A00 with May/June revision was latest. It's like they went back to A00 revision but made recently.


I have a buddy who will be receiving a brand new u2713hm tomorrow directly from Dell. I think it was shipped on Friday. I'll let you know the revision and date.


----------



## pwkno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheatdeath*
> 
> Do you happen to know what REV Dell is currently shipping or what people have received very recently direct from Dell?


My latest replacement is a June 2013 A00 that I received last week. It still has some slight backlight bleed and crosshatching, but it is better than my first February 2013 A00 was and the backlight bleed is only visible on dark backgrounds. Another member got a May 2013 A00 that had no problems. Dell is apparently using a different panel in the newest revision. I have been very pleased with their customer service so far. They will replace your monitor multiple times if necessary.


----------



## NitroBenzene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> What is the brightness on this out of curiosity? Looks like it'd be showing in actual use if that's at 35 - 40% brightness. No one should be using their monitor at 100% Brightness.


That was at 75%, it is noticeable at 25% too.

By the way is anyone else having trouble with small fonts on the new 1440P resolution??









I kind of have to squint sometimes :/


----------



## Cheatdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwkno*
> 
> My latest replacement is a June 2013 A00 that I received last week. It still has some slight backlight bleed and crosshatching, but it is better than my first February 2013 A00 was and the backlight bleed is only visible on dark backgrounds. Another member got a May 2013 A00 that had no problems. Dell is apparently using a different panel in the newest revision. I have been very pleased with their customer service so far. They will replace your monitor multiple times if necessary.


So your new monitor does not exhibit the horrible left corner problems?


----------



## pwkno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheatdeath*
> 
> So your new monitor does not exhibit the horrible left corner problems?


It's bad enough that I'm asking for another replacement, but it is much better than my first February 2013 A00 was. It does not look nearly as bad as yours and it is not visible most of the time, only when watching movies and playing games with dark scenes. The biggest reason I'm asking for another replacement, however, is the crosshatching. The backlight bleed on this one by itself would probably be acceptable to me. It really is quite minimal on this one. Here is a picture of mine at 35% brightness and 75% contrast:


----------



## Cheatdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwkno*
> 
> It's bad enough that I'm asking for another replacement, but it is much better than my first February 2013 A00 was. It does not look nearly as bad as yours and it is not visible most of the time, only when watching movies and playing games with dark scenes. The biggest reason I'm asking for another replacement, however, is the crosshatching. The backlight bleed on this one by itself would probably be acceptable to me. It really is quite minimal on this one. Here is a picture of mine at 35% brightness and 75% contrast:


For myself I don't consider this monitor use-able at 35% brightness, doing so does not even help mine anyway. I would rather use a average 1080p monitor than look at yellow tinted garbage, and likewise would love one of these monitors to work out as it really does have some amazing qualities. I guess now my main question is, does anyone have a U2713HM without some yellow back light bleeding? Is it possible to get a good one of these?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheatdeath*
> 
> For myself I don't consider this monitor use-able at 35% brightness, doing so does not even help mine anyway. I would rather use a average 1080p monitor than look at yellow tinted garbage, and likewise would love one of these monitors to work out as it really does have some amazing qualities. I guess now my main question is, does anyone have a U2713HM without some yellow back light bleeding? Is it possible to get a good one of these?


Not denying the poor QC on these but yes it is possible to get a good one. There are about 28 of us so far that have good / passable monitor so far in the club. Unfortunately for a good number patience was key. Have some lucky ones though that got a good one off the bat or at least with one exchange. Still hoping Dell gets the QC issues under control and the new revision are all that's available.

I can't blame anyone for trying other monitors. I myself after one bad one from ASUS tried this Dell and it was my route as a personal opinion which I wanted more after having both on my desk at the same time for comparison. To each his own preference and there are other monitors to choose. I feel your frustrations...but keep in mind IPS monitors all have some amount of back light bleed or IPS glow. The main objective is to find one that doesn't have bleed when in actual use watching blu-ray movies or gaming.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Well, they sent me a U2713H. I will have to use it a bit to see if it will work, otherwise I may sell it and buy something else. I am betting they have no more U2713HM new stock.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Well, they sent me a U2713H. I will have to use it a bit to see if it will work, otherwise I may sell it and buy something else. I am betting they have no more U2713HM new stock.


That's wrong of Dell to just send the U2713H when your exchanging the U2713HM. They should have asked first. Even though it's a more expensive monitor, U2713H can't be used for gaming like the HM. Very different. Sorry to hear that.

Have you still got your original monitor?


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> That's wrong of Dell to just send the U2713H when your exchanging the U2713HM. They should have asked first. Even though it's a more expensive monitor, U2713H can't be used for gaming like the HM. Very different. Sorry to hear that.
> 
> Have you still got your original monitor?


Yes I have both. I will try the U2713H for gaming; it might be OK. Otherwise, it should be easy to sell if I want to.


----------



## Anoxy

What exactly is the difference between the M and non-M versions?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> What exactly is the difference between the M and non-M versions?


The U2713HM is standard 8-bit color gamut and the U2713H is a wide 10 bit color gamut.

HM is Dell's version for multimedia, gaming and watching movies opposed to the H suited for professional use that need to use 100% of the sRGB spectrum.

HM can be picked up as low as $585 and the H for $900.


----------



## NitroBenzene

i'm getting a new june A00 replacement soon so can't wait


----------



## Mjolnir125

My first impressions of the H are that it definitely has overdrive ghosting on white backgrounds; cursors have a faint green trail. Also, the touch buttons are way more annoying to use than the normal buttons on the U2713HM...


----------



## Anoxy

I guess I just don't understand why more colors would be worse for gaming despite the faster response time reported by Dell.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Backlight bleed is much worse on the U2713H. I may ask Dell if there is any way that I can get a U2713HM instead, even if I have to wait.

I am starting to think that I am chasing perfection that doesn't exist; the current U2713HM I have is PERFECT except for the crosshatching. The backlight bleed is basically nonexistent, which can't be said for any of the other U2713HM or U2713H panels I have gotten.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Backlight bleed is much worse on the U2713H. I may ask Dell if there is any way that I can get a U2713HM instead, even if I have to wait.
> 
> I am starting to think that I am chasing perfection that doesn't exist; the current U2713HM I have is PERFECT except for the crosshatching. The backlight bleed is basically nonexistent, which can't be said for any of the other U2713HM or U2713H panels I have gotten.


How bad is the cross-hatching? Visable at normal viewing distance?


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> How bad is the cross-hatching? Visable at normal viewing distance?


It is visible at my typical general use/gaming distance, which is fairly close because of the high resolution of the screen. However, it is only really visible on solid light colors, and only then on the bottom half of the screen. At movie/video watching distance it is not noticeable at all.

I am really considering just cutting my losses and sticking with what I had; the U2713H simply has too much bleed and annoying pointer trails. The bleed is in the same locations as my U2713HM, but much brighter and green instead of white.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> It is visible at my typical general use/gaming distance, which is fairly close because of the high resolution of the screen. However, it is only really visible on solid light colors, and only then on the bottom half of the screen. At movie/video watching distance it is not noticeable at all.
> 
> I am really considering just cutting my losses and sticking with what I had; the U2713H simply has too much bleed and annoying pointer trails. The bleed is in the same locations as my U2713HM, but much brighter and green instead of white.


Seems like you already have a monitor others would kill for. Why not enjoy what you have and worry about a replacement in a year or two? Gotta love that warranty.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Seems like you already have a monitor others would kill for. Why not enjoy what you have and worry about a replacement in a year or two? Gotta love that warranty.


My thinking exactly. A little BLB and crosshatching isn't ruining my experience with this monitor. If it's still bothering me a year or two down the road, maybe I'll call up Dell and complain. By then they'll probably either have their crap together or will have released a new model to send me instead. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## Mjolnir125

The problem with dealing with it a year down the road is that Dell will send you a refurb. I may ask if they have any of the newest revision of U2713HM in stock, but if not I may just stick with the one I have, since out of the 4 27 inch Dell monitors I have gotten, it has the least BLB by FAR. My other Dell monitor (a u2211H) has less BLB than any of them, but I guess I can't expect to see that level of perfection on a display this large.

Also, I have no clue what Dell were thinking with the touch buttons on the U2713H. They are 10 times harder to use than the mechanical buttons on the HM; half the time it doesn't detect your press, and the other half of the time it detects a double press.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> The problem with dealing with it a year down the road is that Dell will send you a refurb. I may ask if they have any of the newest revision of U2713HM in stock, but if not I may just stick with the one I have, since out of the 4 27 inch Dell monitors I have gotten, it has the least BLB by FAR. My other Dell monitor (a u2211H) has less BLB than any of them, but I guess I can't expect to see that level of perfection on a display this large.
> 
> Also, I have no clue what Dell were thinking with the touch buttons on the U2713H. They are 10 times harder to use than the mechanical buttons on the HM; half the time it doesn't detect your press, and the other half of the time it detects a double press.


I had no problems with having Dell send me a brand new monitor after 30 days. Besides, the best monitor was actually a refurb.


----------



## pwkno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Seems like you already have a monitor others would kill for. Why not enjoy what you have and worry about a replacement in a year or two? Gotta love that warranty.


Does your tested unit have any crosshatching at all?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> The problem with dealing with it a year down the road is that Dell will send you a refurb. I may ask if they have any of the newest revision of U2713HM in stock, but if not I may just stick with the one I have, since out of the 4 27 inch Dell monitors I have gotten, it has the least BLB by FAR. My other Dell monitor (a u2211H) has less BLB than any of them, but I guess I can't expect to see that level of perfection on a display this large.
> 
> Also, I have no clue what Dell were thinking with the touch buttons on the U2713H. They are 10 times harder to use than the mechanical buttons on the HM; half the time it doesn't detect your press, and the other half of the time it detects a double press.


I have the newest revision and it still has slight backlight bleed and crosshatching. It still seems to be luck of the draw in regards to getting a perfect or near perfect panel. Even if you do get a refurb a year down the road, it should still have any fixes that Dell may implement in the future. Personally, a refurbished unit would not bother me at all a year after I bought the monitor.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I had no problems with having Dell send me a brand new monitor after 30 days. Besides, the best monitor was actually a refurb.


The number they quoted to me was 90 days, so you may have been inside that window.

The refurb that I got had both horrible backlight bleeding AND crosshatching that was as bad as the monitor I am currently using. The BLB is a bigger issue to me than the crosshatching, which I can just pass off as a coating issue like the graininess on the U2711.


----------



## Mylek

The display I ordered last Thursday from Dell came earlier today. Man/rev is China April 2013 A00.

Quick review of the display I received:
-Screen has a 3/4" vertical scratch around the bottom center. Not visible during normal use so not a problem.
-No noticeable crosshatching.
-Backlight bleed is acceptable, but could be better.
-There is a yellow/orange tint along the left edge. Not noticeable on a black screen, but noticeable on grey.
-There is a dark spot in the right center of the screen affecting about 6 pixels. It is dirt trapped inside the panel or some kind of defect.

I contacted support by phone to request a replacement. I've been happy with support so far at least.
I left instructions requesting the newer revision which I hope will work.


----------



## COMBO2

Just got another monitor today. Tbh it's pretty perfect. Much more uniform and no bright pixel anymore. This was my 4th one, any info on how to check panel number?


----------



## Blasman

Well, after spending a few days researching my options, including reading through a lot of this thread, I finally decided to order this monitor a few days ago. I like to gamble and I have time on my hands, and all reports say that I can keep sending my monitor back (free of charge, that's important) if it turns out to be of bad quality. Currently my order is "In Production," so I assume that they are making a new one to send out. Estimated delivery is August 5. I will be sure to post a short review here whether it's good or bad and post the revision number once I receive it . I'm in Canada and ordered directly from Dell for the $550 on sale price. I'm very much looking forward to replacing my Asus VE278Q, as the colours on it just don't compare to my old BenQ FP241W that I sold for cheap as it was starting to get random noticeable permanent "burn in lines" on it after five years of use. I'm hoping that once again I will get what I pay for, so to speak. Thanks to everyone here for the honest reviews, screen caps, etc. that helped me make my decision and warn me about what I may be getting myself into.


----------



## ascari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> Just got another monitor today. Tbh it's pretty perfect. Much more uniform and no bright pixel anymore. This was my 4th one, *any info on how to check panel number?*


This was posted earlier at post#1141 for trying to see the panel number label, also what is your Rev number and manufacture date.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattgfx*
> 
> It's rather easy. You can see the sticker through the back of your monitor on the bottom right side vent next to the USB ports. Look at the picture i posted for reference. I wont disclose the information to the public, but if you'd like to know please PM me.
> 
> As far as BLB, yes there is some BLB. This is the nature of a high res IPS panel. It doesn't seem to be as bad as the older panel, but it seems to be more the way the monitor is assembled and the pressure points of the panel to the bezel. It real life use though, its very hard to tell.
> 
> For me crosshatching was more of a defect with the monitor and that has been fixed greatly with the newer panel(SLC1).


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blasman*
> 
> Well, after spending a few days researching my options, including reading through a lot of this thread, I finally decided to order this monitor a few days ago. I like to gamble and I have time on my hands, and all reports say that I can keep sending my monitor back (free of charge, that's important) if it turns out to be of bad quality. Currently my order is "In Production," so I assume that they are making a new one to send out. Estimated delivery is August 5. I will be sure to post a short review here whether it's good or bad and post the revision number once I receive it . I'm in Canada and ordered directly from Dell for the $550 on sale price. I'm very much looking forward to replacing my Asus VE278Q, as the colours on it just don't compare to my old BenQ FP241W that I sold for cheap as it was starting to get random noticeable permanent "burn in lines" on it after five years of use. I'm hoping that once again I will get what I pay for, so to speak. Thanks to everyone here for the honest reviews, screen caps, etc. that helped me make my decision and warn me about what I may be getting myself into.


See your new to OCN....like to welcome you aboard.








Glad the club thread was of some help in making your decision and you know what's up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mylek*
> 
> The display I ordered last Thursday from Dell came earlier today. Man/rev is China April 2013 A00.
> 
> Quick review of the display I received:
> -Screen has a 3/4" vertical scratch around the bottom center. Not visible during normal use so not a problem.
> -No noticeable crosshatching.
> -Backlight bleed is acceptable, but could be better.
> -There is a yellow/orange tint along the left edge. Not noticeable on a black screen, but noticeable on grey.
> -There is a dark spot in the right center of the screen affecting about 6 pixels. It is dirt trapped inside the panel or some kind of defect.
> 
> I contacted support by phone to request a replacement. I've been happy with support so far at least.
> I left instructions requesting the newer revision which I hope will work.


See your also pretty new to OCN....welcome aboard!







Thanks for keeping us posted with your info.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> Just got another monitor today. Tbh it's pretty perfect. Much more uniform and no bright pixel anymore. This was my 4th one, any info on how to check panel number?


ascari found the right info. It's on the back of the panel underneath with inputs and right next to the S/N # and also on your Dell box outside label. Congrats COMBO2 on a good monitor finally.









BTW *@ ascar*i - see your new to OCN as well. A lot of new posters here....welcome aboard OCN too.


----------



## Dieseltheaddict

Hi all!
I'm new to the site but I've been lurking in this thread and other monitor ones for a while.
I got my u2713hm today, it;s a rev A01 April. At first I was thrilled with the monitor, cross hatching only view able on the bottom of the screen on white backgrounds.
But I noticed not too long ago that I have some yellow BLB in the lower left hand corner.
Should I go for it and get a replacement or not?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dieseltheaddict*
> 
> Hi all!
> I'm new to the site but I've been lurking in this thread and other monitor ones for a while.
> I got my u2713hm today, it;s a rev A01 April. At first I was thrilled with the monitor, cross hatching only view able on the bottom of the screen on white backgrounds.
> But I noticed not too long ago that I have some yellow BLB in the lower left hand corner.
> Should I go for it and get a replacement or not?


Welcome long time lurker first time poster to OCN as well.









When we do the test for BLB on a complete dark screen, example using MS Paint in full screen, it's more to get an idea how bad it might be. I've found BLB seems to be in the same spot with certain monitors like the U2713HM is lower left and the PB278Q in upper right.

My question when I'm told about seeing back light bleed....Is it visible when your using your monitor in actual use watching movies, working on desktop, viewing pictures or in games when played? Is it bleeding through in actual use.?


----------



## Dieseltheaddict

I can take some pictures later when I gets dark here
It's not noticeable in a bright game but on any black loading screen and even on steam I can see the yellow tint.
I'll probably ask for a replacement from dell and see if I get a better one.
A quick question for you all, if I get a replacement from dell does that stop me getting a refund from amazon or dell ?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dieseltheaddict*
> 
> I can take some pictures later when I gets dark here
> It's not noticeable in a bright game but on any black loading screen and even on steam I can see the yellow tint.
> I'll probably ask for a replacement from dell and see if I get a better one.
> A quick question for you all, if I get a replacement from dell does that stop me getting a refund from amazon or dell ?


No need for pictures. You've answered the question....it's showing in black borders when in actual use.

I'm not a 100% but If Dell takes over transferring the ownership to you from Amazon then Amazon is technically no longer responsible. However I do know that members here have been offered refunds from Dell when they were not able to fulfill their exchange with passable monitor. You can call Dell on it and talk to their sales support before making a decision unless another member here who's gone through it can confirm.


----------



## Dieseltheaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> No need for pictures. You've answered the question....it's showing in black borders when in actual use.
> 
> I'm not a 100% but If Dell takes over transferring the ownership to you from Amazon then Amazon is technically no longer responsible. However I do know that members here have been offered refunds from Dell when they were not able to fulfill their exchange with passable monitor. You can call Dell on it and talk to their sales support before making a decision unless another member here who's gone through it can confirm.


Thanks for all your help
I'll give them a phone tomorrow


----------



## Esteban

I bit on the recent $549 CAN sale on July 26 and just received a June 2013 Rev A00.

Looks perfect to me after some quick tests.
No buzzing.
No cross-hatching(I'm assuming I would recognize it if I saw it)
No backlight bleed/yellow tint that I can see at 35% brightness.
Don't know about image retention yet.

I'll run through the lagom tests and look for dead pixels but other than that, I don't care to search for non-obvious flaws.

FYI, my monitor history:
1. Dell U2007WPF (now 3rd monitor at work)
2. Dell U2209WA(exchanged 3 or 4 times for buzzing at brightness <100%, now in use as TV)
3. Dell U2410 (no problems other than a little buzz at <75% brightness, replaced by U2713hm, bumped down to 2nd computer)
4. This U2713hm.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esteban*
> 
> I bit on the recent $549 CAN sale on July 26 and just received a June 2013 Rev A00.
> 
> Looks perfect to me after some quick tests.
> No buzzing.
> No cross-hatching(I'm assuming I would recognize it if I saw it)
> No backlight bleed/yellow tint that I can see at 35% brightness.
> Don't know about image retention yet.
> 
> I'll run through the lagom tests and look for dead pixels but other than that, I don't care to search for non-obvious flaws.
> 
> FYI, my monitor history:
> 1. Dell U2007WPF (now 3rd monitor at work)
> 2. Dell U2209WA(exchanged 3 or 4 times for buzzing at brightness <100%, now in use as TV)
> 3. Dell U2410 (no problems other than a little buzz at <75% brightness, replaced by U2713hm, bumped down to 2nd computer)
> 4. This U2713hm.


Esteban first welcome to OCN with your first post. Secondly congrats on your monitor.









If you saw crosshatching, yes you'd know it. Glad to hear you don't. Image retention is the least of your worries as this isn't really hasn't been an issue with this monitor and that's been the consensus with club members. Seems the June A00 revision is the monitor that may have addressed the issues this had as your the second or third person who got lucky with it. Not going to draw conclusions just yet until it becomes more evident and we can get more data regarding this revision from more owners.

Please feel free to post a pic with your OCN name in screen shot per OP page and submit a form there to join us in the club.


----------



## birthdaymonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esteban*
> 
> I bit on the recent $549 CAN sale on July 26 and just received a June 2013 Rev A00.
> 
> Looks perfect to me after some quick tests.
> No buzzing.
> No cross-hatching(I'm assuming I would recognize it if I saw it)
> No backlight bleed/yellow tint that I can see at 35% brightness.
> Don't know about image retention yet.
> 
> I'll run through the lagom tests and look for dead pixels but other than that, I don't care to search for non-obvious flaws.
> 
> FYI, my monitor history:
> 1. Dell U2007WPF (now 3rd monitor at work)
> 2. Dell U2209WA(exchanged 3 or 4 times for buzzing at brightness <100%, now in use as TV)
> 3. Dell U2410 (no problems other than a little buzz at <75% brightness, replaced by U2713hm, bumped down to 2nd computer)
> 4. This U2713hm.


Glad to hear you got a good one. It sounds like the June A00s are hitting retail now. Hopefully this is good news for those of us languishing in the swamps of perpetual replacement.

I'm in Canada as well, which seems to confuse the Dell people a lot when I get transferred around to various departments. Maybe this means the next one is likely to be a new panel! (If there is a next one... I haven't made much progress in the last couple days figuring out what they're going to do with me now.)


----------



## Blasman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> See your new to OCN....like to welcome you aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad the club thread was of some help in making your decision and you know what's up.
> See your also pretty new to OCN....welcome aboard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for keeping us posted with your info.


Thanks. I'm looking forward to the monitor, especially since I am Canada and there are reviews of the monitor such as the following:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esteban*
> 
> I bit on the recent $549 CAN sale on July 26 and just received a June 2013 Rev A00.
> 
> Looks perfect to me after some quick tests.
> No buzzing.
> No cross-hatching(I'm assuming I would recognize it if I saw it)
> No backlight bleed/yellow tint that I can see at 35% brightness.
> Don't know about image retention yet.


That is reassuring to hear as I'm also in Canada and there's a theory that where you are located may be affecting the quality of monitor that you receive. I'm hoping that I can post the same review as you.


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ascari*
> 
> This was posted earlier at post#1141 for trying to see the panel number label, also what is your Rev number and manufacture date.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> ascari found the right info. It's on the back of the panel underneath with inputs and right next to the S/N # and also on your Dell box outside label. Congrats COMBO2 on a good monitor finally.


Yeah I can see other numbers but not the SLC1/SLB2 panel number. I would prefer to not disassemble the monitor so I'll maybe try again later.
It's a November 2012 A00.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> Yeah I can see other numbers but not the SLC1/SLB2 panel number. I would prefer to not disassemble the monitor so I'll maybe try again later.
> It's a November 2012 A00.


I'd concur not taking apart the monitor in fear it may be rejected under warranty. If it's a good monitor it's irrelevant anyway. Enjoy.


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I'd concur not taking apart the monitor in fear it may be rejected under warranty. If it's a good monitor it's irrelevant anyway. Enjoy.


Thanks bro!


----------



## Anoxy

Have any of you had luck downsampling on this monitor? If so, any pointers would be sweet.


----------



## Esteban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Please feel free to post a pic with your OCN name in screen shot per OP page and submit a form there to join us in the club.


I still think my monitor is flawless. Picture taken with phone, no flash, room lights off but bias lighting on(normal use):



I've also filled out the form on the first page.

Thanks.


----------



## Swag

Just ordered one of these right now since it was on sale for $250 off.


----------



## iARDAs

The Dell U2713hm is on sale pretty much everywhere, even in Turkey.

I found it to be so cheap in here that I wonder if Dell is coming up with a newer 27 inch IPS monitor and wants to sell all the 2713HMs out there?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> The Dell U2713hm is on sale pretty much everywhere, even in Turkey.
> 
> I found it to be so cheap in here that I wonder if Dell is coming up with a newer 27 inch IPS monitor and wants to sell all the 2713HMs out there?


That's what I'm thinking, maybe a refresh?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> That's what I'm thinking, maybe a refresh?


Maybe...

But in business if a product gets such a discount everywhere, it is usually meant that the manufacturer is asking for all the retailers to sell all the products they have and a new version is coming out.

or they just could not meet their sale expectations and lowering the price a bit. However if the problem was that the sale expectations were not met, than the sale would be like 50 bucks or so. Not 200 bucks.

I might be very wrong though. We shall see.

However what is suprising is that The Dell Store sells the U2713hm more expensive than amazon itself. I wonder why.


----------



## Swag

Do you guys still think it's worth buying it for $550? Or should I wait and buy the new one at around $800?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Do you guys still think it's worth buying it for $550? Or should I wait and buy the new one at around $800?


Buy it.

It is a great monitor. Few people had problems but I had 0 problems myself. Just a bit of a green and red ting which I could fix myself.

Also what I said is pure speculatiıon. There might not be a new one. There is no such thing announced.,

But yeah for 550 go for it.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Do you guys still think it's worth buying it for $550? Or should I wait and buy the new one at around $800?
> 
> 
> 
> Buy it.
> 
> It is a great monitor. Few people had problems but I had 0 problems myself. Just a bit of a green and red ting which I could fix myself.
> 
> Also what I said is pure speculatiıon. There might not be a new one. There is no such thing announced.,
> 
> But yeah for 550 go for it.
Click to expand...

They are including a 3 year warranty with it so if there is any problem, I should be covered.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> They are including a 3 year warranty with it so if there is any problem, I should be covered.


Definitely.

Where are you getting the monitor from? Straight from Dell or somewhere else?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> They are including a 3 year warranty with it so if there is any problem, I should be covered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely.
> 
> Where are you getting the monitor from? Straight from Dell or somewhere else?
Click to expand...

Straight from Dell, I don't really trust other sites.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Straight from Dell, I don't really trust other sites.


Just buy it. Dell customer support is great. If something is wrong with the monitor, it will be faster to deal with DELL.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Straight from Dell, I don't really trust other sites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just buy it. Dell customer support is great. If something is wrong with the monitor, it will be faster to deal with DELL.
Click to expand...

Yea, okay. I'll just buy it from them. I'm just wondering, do all U2713HM come with the 3 year warranty or is it just a promo for now?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, okay. I'll just buy it from them. I'm just wondering, do all U2713HM come with the 3 year warranty or is it just a promo for now?


Mine is also 3 years here in Turkey


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, okay. I'll just buy it from them. I'm just wondering, do all U2713HM come with the 3 year warranty or is it just a promo for now?
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is also 3 years here in Turkey
Click to expand...

Ok, so I am guessing it is standard then. Also, my friend just told me that there will probably (99% -100% chance) that there will be no refresh. He says all Dell monitors are refreshed every 2 years and that's how they keep the "quality" of their products.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Ok, so I am guessing it is standard then. Also, my friend just told me that there will probably (99% -100% chance) that there will be no refresh. He says all Dell monitors are refreshed every 2 years and that's how they keep the "quality" of their products.


Great to know  I mean even if it is a refresh I am guessing it will pretty much be the same product but with less problems.

Even in this thread we have few people who had to return their monitors 3-4 times.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Ok, so I am guessing it is standard then. Also, my friend just told me that there will probably (99% -100% chance) that there will be no refresh. He says all Dell monitors are refreshed every 2 years and that's how they keep the "quality" of their products.
> 
> 
> 
> Great to know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean even if it is a refresh I am guessing it will pretty much be the same product but with less problems.
> 
> Even in this thread we have few people who had to return their monitors 3-4 times.
Click to expand...

I actually haven't heard any of my friends hate their Dell monitor. I have 2 Dell 1200p monitors and I haven't had a problem with them yet!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I actually haven't heard any of my friends hate their Dell monitor. I have 2 Dell 1200p monitors and I haven't had a problem with them yet!


They had few issues though.

My monitor for example is flawless and I will keep it until Dell makes an affordable 4K monitor with 60hz refresh rate which is 2-3 years from now on I would assume 

Anyway. Enjoy your Dell u2713hm. You will love it. I love mine.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I actually haven't heard any of my friends hate their Dell monitor. I have 2 Dell 1200p monitors and I haven't had a problem with them yet!
> 
> 
> 
> They had few issues though.
> 
> My monitor for example is flawless and I will keep it until Dell makes an affordable 4K monitor with 60hz refresh rate which is 2-3 years from now on I would assume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. Enjoy your Dell u2713hm. You will love it. I love mine.
Click to expand...

Thanks! +rep

If anyone else, can someone rate the monitor?

I have Crossovers, how do you think it would fair to that?


----------



## Katiklysm

How are people getting this for 550 or less direct from dell?


----------



## ascari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> The Dell U2713hm is on sale pretty much everywhere, even in Turkey.
> 
> I found it to be so cheap in here that I wonder if Dell is coming up with a newer 27 inch IPS monitor and wants to sell all the 2713HMs out there?


No decent sales in the UK, from Dell its £626 ($957) and from independent retailers it's around £400 ($611)


----------



## Esteban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katiklysm*
> 
> How are people getting this for 550 or less direct from dell?


It goes on sale for $549.99 every few weeks...at dell.ca anyway.
It's at that price right now for me.


----------



## Blindrage606

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> That's what I'm thinking, maybe a refresh?


Unlikely. The HM's are the refresh.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindrage606*
> 
> Unlikely. The HM's are the refresh.


Very correct. Every two years with a new model and that goes for most displays. Last was 2011, 2013, expect 2015 for next line release.

Say Blindrage606, noticed your a U2713HM owner but never submitted a pic / submission....welcoming you to join the OP list.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Thanks! +rep
> 
> If anyone else, can someone rate the monitor?
> 
> I have Crossovers, how do you think it would fair to that?


There are 142 pages of discussion about this monitor already, so if you look through the posts that dozens of us have made you should be able to get a good idea of positives and negatives of the monitor.


----------



## bern43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katiklysm*
> 
> How are people getting this for 550 or less direct from dell?


Just call and ask for the price. They'll put you on hold forever and "check with their manager." I just got one for $549 plus tax. Tried to get them to discount further to account for the tax, but they wouldn't budge. Not too bad of a deal though. They're also emailing me some 5% rebate amount coupon. But it sounds like you can only use that on Dell products. Not sure what else I'd buy besides a monitor.

Edit: on hold with them now. Completely forgot about an upcoming "tax holiday." Told them I want the tax taken off now, or I'll just cancel and re-order in a week. And looks like they're just going to subtract the tax now. So $549 out the door direct from Dell.

2nd edit: Spoke too soon. Order Modification Dept. said they couldn't do it even though previous rep said it was already approved. I'll just call back in a week. Oh well.


----------



## oclef

Hi everybody.
Been reading a lot here and it was very helpful, so I decided to join to share my experience.

A bit of history: I had Auria IPS 1440p monitor from Microcenter for a long time. The one that sold first with glossy screen and LED backlight. Picked one up in open box and got extended warranty (3 years all together). Total with taxes was less that $400, so I was pretty happy with it. Decided that I need another IPS 1440p. Picked up another Auria. Same box different monitor (read about it on another thread here too). Matte Screen CFL backlight. Got it new. With taxes and extended warranty around $480 (I think). Nothing to brag about. Returned that one in less than a month. Didn't like aggressive matte coating and CFL backlight. The reason that piece of story is here is because that second Auria has quite similar LCD panel to 2711H. Wide color, thick coating, CFL. I decided right away that I definitely don't want U2711H, even if it would be cheaper that 2713HM (which is not the case). After some experience with wide gamut, I decided that I really don't want U2713H.

So now to the point. Bought 2 U2713HM on Amazon for $550 each (kept my first Auria as 3rd lcd). Both HMs manufactured in Apr 13, rev 01. One came with dark spot (looked more like physical damage of some sort). I know dell would take care of it. Backlight bleed is acceptable. Pretty much all monitors have it in some way. Now the crosshatching issue really puzzled me. Saw it right away (I would say my eyes are sensitive to that kind of stuff). Never seen anything like this before (did read about it here).

Called dell to replace monitor (for now just the one with dark spot). That is also the one that had more CH issue than the other one. Asked for newer panel. Replacement came as refurbished (even though it was within 30 days). I personally have no problems with it. As long as issue is fixed and warranty is the same I don't care if it is new or refurbished. That one manufactured Jan 13, rev 02 (Yes 02). Looks better, less CH, but still there. Didn't want to take anything apart to see what panel inside.

Talked to Dell again. Went through their troubleshooting again. They sent another monitor (received it today). Now this is a different story. Manufactured June 13, rev 00. Definitely NO CROSS-HATCHING !! Awesome. Now less awesome.... Dead pixel (will be returning again). Not calibrated. No calibration sheet. Weird looking tint. I can deal with tint. With two monitors next to each other I set the new one to look exactly like the one calibrated from factory. I can provide the settings that I ended up with, though they might not be right for you.
Replacement came without return label so that's another hassle. Plus I still need to replace the second of the two monitors that I originally purchased. Time waste again...

Now summary:
1) It looks like Dell is using different panels in their refurbished 02 (as someone mentioned earlier), so keep in mind that you might not receive a new panel.
2) Monitors with a new panel have a new part number (as far as I can tell). Part number is written on the box and shows up when checked on the website using service tag number.
Old: D67FH
New: GDW1G
3) New monitors did not come calibrated! (at least mine wasn't)
4) All this game with replacements is very time consuming. $550 is a good deal, but with time spent I don't know how I feel about it anymore. I do feel sorry for people who paid more and hope they got a better monitor than the ones I did.
5) Warranty is great. Even though it is a huge waste of time, Dell does stand behind their product. Have no clue how they screwed it up to begin with, but if you're buying it now (or maybe wait couple more weeks), your chances are good that you receive a new one with less problems (but probably won't be calibrated).

Hope this helps someone


----------



## skillzdude

Hi guys, I got my U2713HM yesterday and I really am enjoying it but I dislike the backlight bleed and crosshatching. Are these things worth getting a replacement for? I have already pondered over quite a few posts on this thread and began to think that this kind of thing was normal. BTW I'm a REV01 May 2013. Also, for those of you with two or more monitors, do you find the different colour calibrations annoying? Any replies are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skillzdude*
> 
> Hi guys, I got my U2713HM yesterday and I really am enjoying it but I dislike the backlight bleed and crosshatching. Are these things worth getting a replacement for? I have already pondered over quite a few posts on this thread and began to think that this kind of thing was normal. BTW I'm a REV01 May 2013. Also, for those of you with two or more monitors, do you find the different colour calibrations annoying? Any replies are greatly appreciated!


First post....welcome to OCN.









If your sticking with this monitor and your viewing BLB or CH then replacement should be the route you should take. However keep in mind that some people might be more sensitive to crosshatching than others. It may not be an issue which is solvable for you with exchange. I discussed it here and tried to explain in a post I called *U2713HM Debugged*.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oclef*
> 
> Hi everybody.
> Been reading a lot here and it was very helpful, so I decided to join to share my experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bit of History
> 
> 
> 
> A bit of history: I had Auria IPS 1440p monitor from Microcenter for a long time. The one that sold first with glossy screen and LED backlight. Picked one up in open box and got extended warranty (3 years all together). Total with taxes was less that $400, so I was pretty happy with it. Decided that I need another IPS 1440p. Picked up another Auria. Same box different monitor (read about it on another thread here too). Matte Screen CFL backlight. Got it new. With taxes and extended warranty around $480 (I think). Nothing to brag about. Returned that one in less than a month. Didn't like aggressive matte coating and CFL backlight. The reason that piece of story is here is because that second Auria has quite similar LCD panel to 2711H. Wide color, thick coating, CFL. I decided right away that I definitely don't want U2711H, even if it would be cheaper that 2713HM (which is not the case). After some experience with wide gamut, I decided that I really don't want U2713H.
> 
> 
> 
> So now to the point. Bought 2 U2713HM on Amazon for $550 each (kept my first Auria as 3rd lcd). Both HMs manufactured in Apr 13, rev 01. One came with dark spot (looked more like physical damage of some sort). I know dell would take care of it. Backlight bleed is acceptable. Pretty much all monitors have it in some way. Now the crosshatching issue really puzzled me. Saw it right away (I would say my eyes are sensitive to that kind of stuff). Never seen anything like this before (did read about it here).
> 
> Called dell to replace monitor (for now just the one with dark spot). That is also the one that had more CH issue than the other one. Asked for newer panel. Replacement came as refurbished (even though it was within 30 days). I personally have no problems with it. As long as issue is fixed and warranty is the same I don't care if it is new or refurbished. That one manufactured Jan 13, rev 02 (Yes 02). Looks better, less CH, but still there. Didn't want to take anything apart to see what panel inside.
> 
> Talked to Dell again. Went through their troubleshooting again. They sent another monitor (received it today). Now this is a different story. Manufactured June 13, rev 00. Definitely NO CROSS-HATCHING !! Awesome. Now less awesome.... Dead pixel (will be returning again). Not calibrated. No calibration sheet. Weird looking tint. I can deal with tint. With two monitors next to each other I set the new one to look exactly like the one calibrated from factory. I can provide the settings that I ended up with, though they might not be right for you.
> Replacement came without return label so that's another hassle. Plus I still need to replace the second of the two monitors that I originally purchased. Time waste again...
> 
> Now summary:
> 1) It looks like Dell is using different panels in their refurbished 02 (as someone mentioned earlier), so keep in mind that you might not receive a new panel.
> 2) Monitors with a new panel have a new part number (as far as I can tell). Part number is written on the box and shows up when checked on the website using service tag number.
> Old: D67FH
> New: GDW1G
> 3) New monitors did not come calibrated! (at least mine wasn't)
> 4) All this game with replacements is very time consuming. $550 is a good deal, but with time spent I don't know how I feel about it anymore. I do feel sorry for people who paid more and hope they got a better monitor than the ones I did.
> 5) Warranty is great. Even though it is a huge waste of time, Dell does stand behind their product. Have no clue how they screwed it up to begin with, but if you're buying it now (or maybe wait couple more weeks), your chances are good that you receive a new one with less problems (but probably won't be calibrated).
> 
> Hope this helps someone


First time poster as well.....welcome to OCN.









Thank you for sharing your experience. It's been very helpful to many as members contribute and we've kept track of this monitor very closely being documented. One thing that struck me was you mentioned your monitor wasn't pre-factory calibrated. Pre-factory calibrated monitors is part of the premium panel service provided along with exceptional warranty for 3 yrs. Did you not receive a calibration sheet in the box it came in?

As for the exchange game, yes for some it's been an ordeal and others not so much so but ended up with a very passable monitor to make it worthwhile. It's your choice what route your going to take honestly. If time is an issue then you might want to look at other options honestly. I don't have multiple monitors and can't answer your question there and only way around getting multiple monitors to be viewed the same would require a calibration tool.

Good luck in what ever you decide.


----------



## glix

Hi all!

I've been following this thread closely for some weeks along with reading every review I could come across, and finally decided to pull the trigger on one of these monitors this past Monday, while on sale for $550









At present my estimated delivery date is this coming Monday, August 5th. I figured it would have to ship by today yet it's still "In Production". Went ahead and spoke to a Dell rep over online chat and he told me there is presently a global shortage for this model, the new shipping estimate is now August 22







. Despite that, the product page right this very moment still shows "Usually Ships 1-2 Days".

So I thought I'd ask, has anyone in... let's say North America placed an order for one of these recently and also got their shipping date bumped or simply lapsed right past it? From what I've read, this isn't the first time Dell has done this and seems to coincide with a good sale, but certainly annoying to say the least.

There's nothing wrong with my present SP2309W, but I'm sure you can all relate to "aarrr, new toy! take my money and give it to me!".


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glix*
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> I've been following this thread closely for some weeks along with reading every review I could come across, and finally decided to pull the trigger on one of these monitors this past Monday, while on sale for $550
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At present my estimated delivery date is this coming Monday, August 5th. I figured it would have to ship by today yet it's still "In Production". Went ahead and spoke to a Dell rep over online chat and he told me there is presently a global shortage for this model, the new shipping estimate is now August 22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Despite that, the product page right this very moment still shows "Usually Ships 1-2 Days".
> 
> So I thought I'd ask, has anyone in... let's say North America placed an order for one of these recently and also got their shipping date bumped or simply lapsed right past it? From what I've read, this isn't the first time Dell has done this and seems to coincide with a good sale, but certainly annoying to say the least.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with my present SP2309W, but I'm sure you can all relate to "aarrr, new toy! take my money and give it to me!".


Another first time poster.....welcome to OCN.









Thank you for telling us about the shortage you've experienced in Canada. Might be a good sign as we're hoping the new monitors are the new revision being manufactured. Will be glued to hear what revision you end up with.

I hear your fustrations when you've got the cash and just want your new toy. Felt that way when EVGA had the GTX 690 posted for sale and were going to take over a week for it to be shipped becaues of a back log due to being sold out. I canceled the order and went to Newegg and in three days had mine in rig. "Please take my money and give me my toy"









Let me reiterate your question and hope some other member can answer this: Has anyone in North America placed an order for one of these recently and also got their shipping date bumped or simply lapsed right past it?


----------



## glix

Many thanks for the welcome, seems like a good crowd here!

I am determined to wait it out, eventually the monitor has to come and I can only hope that after this delay, the first one will be a keeper.

I will definitely post any updates to my order status and eventually how it performs when it's in my possession. I've fully apprised myself of the lower-left yellowing problem and the crosshatching, so will certainly check for all that in addition to the usual checklist of pixel problems, backlight bleed, etc...


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *glix*
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been following this thread closely for some weeks along with reading every review I could come across, and finally decided to pull the trigger on one of these monitors this past Monday, while on sale for $550
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At present my estimated delivery date is this coming Monday, August 5th. I figured it would have to ship by today yet it's still "In Production". Went ahead and spoke to a Dell rep over online chat and he told me there is presently a global shortage for this model, the new shipping estimate is now August 22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Despite that, the product page right this very moment still shows "Usually Ships 1-2 Days".
> 
> So I thought I'd ask, has anyone in... let's say North America placed an order for one of these recently and also got their shipping date bumped or simply lapsed right past it? From what I've read, this isn't the first time Dell has done this and seems to coincide with a good sale, but certainly annoying to say the least.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with my present SP2309W, but I'm sure you can all relate to "aarrr, new toy! take my money and give it to me!".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another first time poster.....welcome to OCN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for telling us about the shortage you've experienced in Canada. Might be a good sign as we're hoping the new monitors are the new revision being manufactured. Will be glued to hear what revision you end up with.
> 
> I hear your fustrations when you've got the cash and just want your new toy. Felt that way when EVGA had the GTX 690 posted for sale and were going to take over a week for it to be shipped becaues of a back log due to being sold out. I canceled the order and went to Newegg and in three days had mine in rig. "Please take my money and give me my toy"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me reiterate your question and hope some other member can answer this: Has anyone in North America placed an order for one of these recently and also got their shipping date bumped or simply lapsed right past it?
Click to expand...

Have not gotten mine bumped yet but Aug 22 seems excessive if what you're saying you ordered before me. Mine is due to arrive on the 12th and I went and got a confirmation it can't arrive later. Probably because I bought through my dad's corporate account and they've never arrived later than what they said it would.


----------



## oclef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> First post....welcome to OCN.


Thank you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> .... One thing that struck me was you mentioned your monitor wasn't pre-factory calibrated. Pre-factory calibrated monitors is part of the premium panel service provided along with exceptional warranty for 3 yrs. Did you not receive a calibration sheet in the box it came in?


Definitely not calibrated. No calibration sheet in the box. That replacement monitor is brand new from June 2013. First two that I purchased both came with calibration sheets and look the same next to each other. Both Apr 2013, both have crosshatch. One replacement was refurbished, came with calibration sheet and crosshatch.

Actually I believe I'm not the first one to receive not calibrated monitor. I remember reading before about somebody having a greenish tint, so I assume that it wasn't calibrated as well.
Luckily in my case I can adjust mine correctly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> only way around getting multiple monitors to be viewed the same would require a calibration tool.


Getting two monitors to be viewed the same does not necessarily require a calibration tool. Getting them to display correct colors, does need a calibration tool. But if one monitor is calibrated correctly, user can put two next to each other and it is possible to adjust the other one to show the same colors.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oclef*
> 
> Thank you
> Definitely not calibrated. No calibration sheet in the box. That replacement monitor is brand new from June 2013. First two that I purchased both came with calibration sheets and look the same next to each other. Both Apr 2013, both have crosshatch. One replacement was refurbished, came with calibration sheet and crosshatch.
> 
> Actually I believe I'm not the first one to receive not calibrated monitor. I remember reading before about somebody having a greenish tint, so I assume that it wasn't calibrated as well.
> Luckily in my case I can adjust mine correctly.
> Getting two monitors to be viewed the same does not necessarily require a calibration tool. Getting them to display correct colors, does need a calibration tool. But if one monitor is calibrated correctly, user can put two next to each other and it is possible to adjust the other one to show the same colors.


oclef, did you get your June 2013 monitor from Dell tech support? Where are you located?


----------



## oclef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> oclef, did you get your June 2013 monitor from Dell tech support? Where are you located?


Yes, that monitor was sent by tech support. I'm in Ohio.


----------



## pwkno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oclef*
> 
> Hi everybody.
> Been reading a lot here and it was very helpful, so I decided to join to share my experience.
> 
> A bit of history: I had Auria IPS 1440p monitor from Microcenter for a long time. The one that sold first with glossy screen and LED backlight. Picked one up in open box and got extended warranty (3 years all together). Total with taxes was less that $400, so I was pretty happy with it. Decided that I need another IPS 1440p. Picked up another Auria. Same box different monitor (read about it on another thread here too). Matte Screen CFL backlight. Got it new. With taxes and extended warranty around $480 (I think). Nothing to brag about. Returned that one in less than a month. Didn't like aggressive matte coating and CFL backlight. The reason that piece of story is here is because that second Auria has quite similar LCD panel to 2711H. Wide color, thick coating, CFL. I decided right away that I definitely don't want U2711H, even if it would be cheaper that 2713HM (which is not the case). After some experience with wide gamut, I decided that I really don't want U2713H.
> 
> So now to the point. Bought 2 U2713HM on Amazon for $550 each (kept my first Auria as 3rd lcd). Both HMs manufactured in Apr 13, rev 01. One came with dark spot (looked more like physical damage of some sort). I know dell would take care of it. Backlight bleed is acceptable. Pretty much all monitors have it in some way. Now the crosshatching issue really puzzled me. Saw it right away (I would say my eyes are sensitive to that kind of stuff). Never seen anything like this before (did read about it here).
> 
> Called dell to replace monitor (for now just the one with dark spot). That is also the one that had more CH issue than the other one. Asked for newer panel. Replacement came as refurbished (even though it was within 30 days). I personally have no problems with it. As long as issue is fixed and warranty is the same I don't care if it is new or refurbished. That one manufactured Jan 13, rev 02 (Yes 02). Looks better, less CH, but still there. Didn't want to take anything apart to see what panel inside.
> 
> Talked to Dell again. Went through their troubleshooting again. They sent another monitor (received it today). Now this is a different story. Manufactured June 13, rev 00. Definitely NO CROSS-HATCHING !! Awesome. Now less awesome.... Dead pixel (will be returning again). Not calibrated. No calibration sheet. Weird looking tint. I can deal with tint. With two monitors next to each other I set the new one to look exactly like the one calibrated from factory. I can provide the settings that I ended up with, though they might not be right for you.
> Replacement came without return label so that's another hassle. Plus I still need to replace the second of the two monitors that I originally purchased. Time waste again...
> 
> Now summary:
> 1) It looks like Dell is using different panels in their refurbished 02 (as someone mentioned earlier), so keep in mind that you might not receive a new panel.
> 2) Monitors with a new panel have a new part number (as far as I can tell). Part number is written on the box and shows up when checked on the website using service tag number.
> Old: D67FH
> New: GDW1G
> 3) New monitors did not come calibrated! (at least mine wasn't)
> 4) All this game with replacements is very time consuming. $550 is a good deal, but with time spent I don't know how I feel about it anymore. I do feel sorry for people who paid more and hope they got a better monitor than the ones I did.
> 5) Warranty is great. Even though it is a huge waste of time, Dell does stand behind their product. Have no clue how they screwed it up to begin with, but if you're buying it now (or maybe wait couple more weeks), your chances are good that you receive a new one with less problems (but probably won't be calibrated).
> 
> Hope this helps someone


Thanks for posting that information! A couple of responses from my experience:

2) I have an April 2013 A00 that has part number GDW1G. My June 2013 A00 has part number HV1PY.
3) I have received two replacements so far and both have come with calibration sheets. I cannot imagine why yours would not have been calibrated. Perhaps the calibration sheet just didn't make its way into the box for some reason. The tint is odd though.
5) It is annoying to go through all of these replacements, but I agree that Dell does have very good customer support. I have been very happy with the level of service that I have received so far.

Also, sorry to hear that your otherwise perfect June A00 has a dead pixel. I haven't had a single dead pixel on any of the three monitors that I've had and it does seem rather rare on this monitor, although it has happened to other members. I initially received a February A00, then an April A00, and finally a June A00. My February monitor had backlight bleed, buzzing noise, and crosshatching. It also had a dark spot like you described in the upper right hand corner. I believe it is known as an LCD bruise and can be caused by excessive pressure or an impact. I had a laptop at one time that had a dark spot as well. My April monitor had crosshatching that was slightly better than the February panel and almost non-existent backlight bleed. My latest replacement, the June A00, has some backlight bleed and crosshatching that is about the same as the April panel. Other members who have received May and June A00's have had better luck than me with the crosshatching. I am glad to hear that not all of these monitors have that issue. I was told that the next replacement I receive will be tested, so hopefully I will get one that I am completely satisfied with. Good luck to you and do keep us posted.


----------



## provost

April A01. Have it paired up with a single GTX 690 atm.

http://s1364.photobucket.com/user/provostelite/media/image_zps22c4e53f.jpg.html

(sorry for crappy pic from my ipad. May be I will take another one during daylight)

There is yellowish back light bleed in the left bottom corner, but otherwise ok. Have not played on it much, but will give it whirl over the next few weeks.


----------



## skillzdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> First post....welcome to OCN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your sticking with this monitor and your viewing BLB or CH then replacement should be the route you should take. However keep in mind that some people might be more sensitive to crosshatching than others. It may not be an issue which is solvable for you with exchange. I discussed it here and tried to explain in a post I called *U2713HM Debugged*.


Thanks for the reply. I am already enjoying being part of this community







Sorry if I have misunderstood but is crosshatching actually a very common thing and hard to find a monitor without? I am sitting 1.5 armlengths away and i can see it.

Thanks


----------



## Swag

So guys, I've researched this monitor (at a point, it was the 2711) ever since before I bought my Crossover 27Qs which were months ago. I thought it was the best 1440p monitor out there and always wanted one but $800 was way too much for me. Now that I ordered one, I'm reading all the bad things about it. Perfect timing to start getting buyers' remorse!

Should I be worried about this guy's conclusion of DO NOT BUY THIS MONITOR FOR GAMING OR WATCHING VIDEOS?




Sorry, I'm just a bit paranoid.


----------



## skillzdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> So guys, I've researched this monitor (at a point, it was the 2711) ever since before I bought my Crossover 27Qs which were months ago. I thought it was the best 1440p monitor out there and always wanted one but $800 was way too much for me. Now that I ordered one, I'm reading all the bad things about it. Perfect timing to start getting buyers' remorse!
> 
> Should I be worried about this guy's conclusion of DO NOT BUY THIS MONITOR FOR GAMING OR WATCHING VIDEOS?
> 
> Sorry, I'm just a bit paranoid.


Hi! I just wanted to point out that the U2713HM is different to the U2713H, the latter of which has wide gamut and overshoot problems making it worse for gaming but better for photo work







My U2713HM runs BF3 fine and I enjoy gaming on it.

Side note: how many crossovers are you running? 3?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skillzdude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> So guys, I've researched this monitor (at a point, it was the 2711) ever since before I bought my Crossover 27Qs which were months ago. I thought it was the best 1440p monitor out there and always wanted one but $800 was way too much for me. Now that I ordered one, I'm reading all the bad things about it. Perfect timing to start getting buyers' remorse!
> 
> Should I be worried about this guy's conclusion of DO NOT BUY THIS MONITOR FOR GAMING OR WATCHING VIDEOS?
> 
> Sorry, I'm just a bit paranoid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I just wanted to point out that the U2713HM is different to the U2713H, the latter of which has wide gamut and overshoot problems making it worse for gaming but better for photo work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My U2713HM runs BF3 fine and I enjoy gaming on it.
> 
> Side note: how many crossovers are you running? 3?
Click to expand...

Hahaha, I didn't even see that it didn't include the M at the end. I saw the H but it was $1050 vs $550. I can't justify $1050 for a 1440p monitor, that's why I waited until this went on sale...

How'd you know? I run 3x Crossovers on my main rig and a Dell 24" on my other rig.


----------



## skillzdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hahaha, I didn't even see that it didn't include the M at the end. I saw the H but it was $1050 vs $550. I can't justify $1050 for a 1440p monitor, that's why I waited until this went on sale...
> 
> How'd you know? I run 3x Crossovers on my main rig and a Dell 24" on my other rig.


You mentioned earlier than you got Crossover 27Qs and I wasn't sure how many







I'm running my Dell alongside a crappy BenQ TN for some real estate (helps with school work as I am still in school)

Yeah the U2713HM's on sale are a steal to be honest and the U2713H comes down to 800 or so but it isn't even that good because of the overshoot, wide gamut, etc.

Hey do you have any dead pixels on your 27Q's?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skillzdude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hahaha, I didn't even see that it didn't include the M at the end. I saw the H but it was $1050 vs $550. I can't justify $1050 for a 1440p monitor, that's why I waited until this went on sale...
> 
> How'd you know? I run 3x Crossovers on my main rig and a Dell 24" on my other rig.
> 
> 
> 
> You mentioned earlier than you got Crossover 27Qs and I wasn't sure how many
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running my Dell alongside a crappy BenQ TN for some real estate (helps with school work as I am still in school)
> 
> Yeah the U2713HM's on sale are a steal to be honest and the U2713H comes down to 800 or so but it isn't even that good because of the overshoot, wide gamut, etc.
> 
> Hey do you have any dead pixels on your 27Q's?
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, I do. The only one that doesn't have any is the middle one and that's why it's in the middle. Also, I don't play surround. I don't even put it in surround, I hate it spanning across all three monitors. I just need the monitors for multitasking. Middle for gaming and stuff and the others are either to watch my stocks or internet.


----------



## Blasman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glix*
> 
> At present my estimated delivery date is this coming Monday, August 5th. I figured it would have to ship by today yet it's still "In Production". Went ahead and spoke to a Dell rep over online chat and he told me there is presently a global shortage for this model, the new shipping estimate is now August 22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Despite that, the product page right this very moment still shows "Usually Ships 1-2 Days".
> 
> So I thought I'd ask, has anyone in... let's say North America placed an order for one of these recently and also got their shipping date bumped or simply lapsed right past it? From what I've read, this isn't the first time Dell has done this and seems to coincide with a good sale, but certainly annoying to say the least.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Let me reiterate your question and hope some other member can answer this: Has anyone in North America placed an order for one of these recently and also got their shipping date bumped or simply lapsed right past it?


In Ontario, Canada here. I also ordered on Monday, July 29. Last night my order was still "In Production." I just woke up and checked the status and it's now changed to "Order Shipped."









Status Departed sort facility
Date/Time AUGUST 2, 2013 AT 23:40
Depot U.S.A. GROUND LINEHAUL


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blasman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *glix*
> 
> At present my estimated delivery date is this coming Monday, August 5th. I figured it would have to ship by today yet it's still "In Production". Went ahead and spoke to a Dell rep over online chat and he told me there is presently a global shortage for this model, the new shipping estimate is now August 22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Despite that, the product page right this very moment still shows "Usually Ships 1-2 Days".
> 
> So I thought I'd ask, has anyone in... let's say North America placed an order for one of these recently and also got their shipping date bumped or simply lapsed right past it? From what I've read, this isn't the first time Dell has done this and seems to coincide with a good sale, but certainly annoying to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Let me reiterate your question and hope some other member can answer this: Has anyone in North America placed an order for one of these recently and also got their shipping date bumped or simply lapsed right past it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Ontario, Canada here. I also ordered on Monday, July 29. Last night my order was still "In Production." I just woke up and checked the status and it's now changed to "Order Shipped."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Status Departed sort facility
> Date/Time AUGUST 2, 2013 AT 23:40
> Depot U.S.A. GROUND LINEHAUL
Click to expand...

When is scheduled to arrive at your door?

I can't believe they update statuses on weekends. Gotta love Dell support.


----------



## Blasman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> When is scheduled to arrive at your door?
> 
> I can't believe they update statuses on weekends. Gotta love Dell support.


Estimated time is Monday, August 5th. Looking forward to it...

Not looking forward to being forced to upgrade my single 7970. My other PCI-E slot is used by my sound card, so Xfire is out of the question (nor would I want to Xfile two cards due to all the problems associated with it).

This may have been answered somewhere in the thread before (I did read through a lot of it before buying the monitor though and don't recall it being asked), but what is a reasonable graphics card that I should expect to be getting my moneys worth out of this or any other 1920x1440 monitor? I'm feeling that with my current single 7970 that I'm just going to be forced to using 1080p for most games still. I can see by the members list on the main page that many others are running this monitor with a similar card though so I'm not too concerned. I'm still quite confident that this monitor will be a step up from my ASUS VE278Q.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blasman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> When is scheduled to arrive at your door?
> 
> I can't believe they update statuses on weekends. Gotta love Dell support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated time is Monday, August 5th. Looking forward to it...
> 
> Not looking forward to being forced to upgrade my single 7970. My other PCI-E slot is used by my sound card, so Xfire is out of the question (nor would I want to Xfile two cards due to all the problems associated with it).
> 
> This may have been answered somewhere in the thread before (I did read through a lot of it before buying the monitor though and don't recall it being asked), but what is a reasonable graphics card that I should expect to be getting my moneys worth out of this or any other 1920x1440 monitor? I'm feeling that with my current single 7970 that I'm just going to be forced to using 1080p for most games still. I can see by the members list on the main page that many others are running this monitor with a similar card though so I'm not too concerned. I'm still quite confident that this monitor will be a step up from my ASUS VE278Q.
Click to expand...

Well, when I converted my main rig's monitors from 1080p to 1440p, I just loved it. I mean the extra space is just damn beautiful. However, I only game on the center monitor, I don't like the surround look to it. Gives me a terrible migraine and when that happens, I can't even game anymore!

Also, I assume you're talking about 2560x1440p (instead of the 1920x1440 you mentioned).

You'll probably enjoy 2x 760s. Really cheap and outperforms a Titan.


----------



## pwkno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skillzdude*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I am already enjoying being part of this community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I have misunderstood but is crosshatching actually a very common thing and hard to find a monitor without? I am sitting 1.5 armlengths away and i can see it.
> 
> Thanks


Crosshatching is probably the second most common complaint about this monitor. So far I have gone through three monitors and they have all had crosshatching. Other members have had better luck and have received monitors without crosshatching. It also seems to depend on the person. Some people can see it while others can't. Call Dell if it bothers you. They will send you out a replacement for free and you can decide if it is better than your current one. Most people who have received a May or later A00 revision have reported that crosshatching is greatly reduced or gone completely.


----------



## glix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blasman*
> 
> In Ontario, Canada here. I also ordered on Monday, July 29. Last night my order was still "In Production." I just woke up and checked the status and it's now changed to "Order Shipped."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Status Departed sort facility
> Date/Time AUGUST 2, 2013 AT 23:40
> Depot U.S.A. GROUND LINEHAUL


Hey! Mine shipped too! When I read your post on my phone that yours shipped, and that we ordered on the same day I scampered over to my pc to check and sure enough, Purolator USA Ground Linehaul, my scan time is 2 minutes after yours









Monday is a Civic holiday though so looks like it will be Tuesday at earliest for us: http://www.purolatorinternational.com/holiday-schedule


----------



## skillzdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwkno*
> 
> Crosshatching is probably the second most common complaint about this monitor. So far I have gone through three monitors and they have all had crosshatching. Other members have had better luck and have received monitors without crosshatching. It also seems to depend on the person. Some people can see it while others can't. Call Dell if it bothers you. They will send you out a replacement for free and you can decide if it is better than your current one. Most people who have received a May or later A00 revision have reported that crosshatching is greatly reduced or gone completely.


How easy was the support for you? When I called Dell, they demanded pictures and seemed quite reluctant for a replacement. My case is still pending over the weekend.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skillzdude*
> 
> How easy was the support for you? When I called Dell, they demanded pictures and seemed quite reluctant for a replacement. My case is still pending over the weekend.


I had to send email pic of my back light bleed to Dell to a supervisor which he received and within five mins and approved my exchange while I was still on hold.

My entire experience in a nut shell.

First *POST* with first call into Dell.

Second *POST* with comparison between revision received.

Third *POST* actual follow up by DELL rep.

My first monitor had a strong yellow glow that bled a bit in black border movies. The exchanged monitor is more of a weak white glow which was not strong at all and does crush blacks, bleed in dark border movies, pictures with black. desktop or gaming. Both did not have dead pixels, bright dot, and cross hatching. When you do get one like this, it's such an awesome monitor and ranks with the top three IMO and from what reviews show. However since QC has been poor as of late, it's hard to go to other threads and suggest this monitor. Seeing the newest May/June A00 revision very hopeful so far.


----------



## DADDYDC650

I was never askedv to send any kind of proof after 4 replacements.


----------



## glix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skillzdude*
> 
> How easy was the support for you? When I called Dell, they demanded pictures and seemed quite reluctant for a replacement. My case is still pending over the weekend.


This isn't monitor related, but a few years ago I bought a netbook from Dell which was rather customized (720p, GPS module, hardware video decoder, etc...), it arrived with a split between the bezel and the back of the lid and it was clearly not something I could just snap back together. When I called on the same day that I took delivery, the rep also asked for photos which I conveniently already had on hand. He then authorized a replacement be built and that I could use the "faulty" one until it's replacement arrived.

Just wanted to mention this, that it does seem like they do ask for photos now and then. Didn't think there would be any resistance to a claim with an UltraSharp or Professional line monitor though. In any case, good luck!


----------



## pwkno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skillzdude*
> 
> How easy was the support for you? When I called Dell, they demanded pictures and seemed quite reluctant for a replacement. My case is still pending over the weekend.


Support was relatively easy. The first two people I spoke with did not know what they were doing and tried to get me to send it back to Newegg and blamed the issues I was having on my computer. The third person I spoke to has been excellent and I have not had to fight at all to get replacements. They do ask for pictures. Can't really blame them for that.


----------



## dizzyscure1

I only have a Medium backlight issue and a dead pixel, im april A00. Needless to say I will be getting a newer model come Monday as I will call up dell asap!


----------



## skillzdude

Wow actually I seem to be lucky now









Check this out


The white on the right is a reflection. Phone pic sorry not too good quality. Also, I seem to be able to see crosshatching quite obviously. does yours have crosshatching, Arizonian?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skillzdude*
> 
> Wow actually I seem to be lucky now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check this out
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The white on the right is a reflection. Phone pic sorry not too good quality. Also, I seem to be able to see crosshatching quite obviously. does yours have crosshatching, Arizonian?


Sorry, can someone explain crosshatching to me? I tried watching a video explaining it but I get so confused because they're using terms as if you're some panel specialist. I want it in language Fry could understand.


----------



## skillzdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Sorry, can someone explain crosshatching to me? I tried watching a video explaining it but I get so confused because they're using terms as if you're some panel specialist. I want it in language Fry could understand.


Of course Swag! I didn't know what it was until I saw it on my monitor. It is basically diagonal lines in both diagonal directions which cross each other.



Technically looks like this on the monitor. only visible at around one armlength. From there back only noticeable if you look hard.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skillzdude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Sorry, can someone explain crosshatching to me? I tried watching a video explaining it but I get so confused because they're using terms as if you're some panel specialist. I want it in language Fry could understand.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Swag! I didn't know what it was until I saw it on my monitor. It is basically diagonal lines in both diagonal directions which cross each other.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Technically looks like this on the monitor. only visible at around one armlength. From there back only noticeable if you look hard.
Click to expand...

I have pretty good eyes (20/15 vision) and crosshatching seems only visible if I focus on it only. Other than that, it's ignorable. How is the problem on the U2713HM? I would hate staring at something I loathe.

+rep btw, thanks for the explanation.


----------



## skillzdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I have pretty good eyes (20/15 vision) and crosshatching seems only visible if I focus on it only. Other than that, it's ignorable. How is the problem on the U2713HM? I would hate staring at something I loathe.


Do your 27Qs have CH? My U2713HM has it on lower half of screen. It is the main reason I am getting it replaced - I am quite perfectionist about these things. At least Dell service makes up for it


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skillzdude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I have pretty good eyes (20/15 vision) and crosshatching seems only visible if I focus on it only. Other than that, it's ignorable. How is the problem on the U2713HM? I would hate staring at something I loathe.
> 
> 
> 
> Do your 27Qs have CH? My U2713HM has it on lower half of screen. It is the main reason I am getting it replaced - I am quite perfectionist about these things. At least Dell service makes up for it
Click to expand...

I think it does but then again, I never really noticed it with any of my other monitors (which I know there should be atleast one with it). I think it might just me looking for it, if the Dell has it really bad, then I'll know what crosshatching truly is.


----------



## Swag

Really noobish question but someone told me that only a certain input will work on this monitor to make it 1440p, is that true?


----------



## redshoulder

I bought this monitor about 3 months ago.I was wondering what crosshatching meant but the previous posts have explained it.( I don't have this problem).
There was buzzing initially with webpages with lots of text ( Wikipedia) but I have resolved it by changing the brightness and contrast settings.


----------



## pwkno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Really noobish question but someone told me that only a certain input will work on this monitor to make it 1440p, is that true?


DVI and DisplayPort are the only two interfaces that support 1440p on this monitor.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwkno*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Really noobish question but someone told me that only a certain input will work on this monitor to make it 1440p, is that true?
> 
> 
> 
> DVI and DisplayPort are the only two interfaces that support 1440p on this monitor.
Click to expand...

Both types of DVI right?


----------



## redshoulder

They are not the same.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redshoulder*
> 
> They are not the same.


Didn't mean DP and DVI, I meant both DVI-I and DVI-D. Single link or dual link?


----------



## NitroBenzene

Why does DVI-D look better and more sharp than displayport on my monitor?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitroBenzene*
> 
> Why does DVI-D look better and more sharp than displayport on my monitor?


Honestly, I prefer DVI over HDMI any day. I'm guessing it has to do with the signal but dp is supposed to be able to handle 10bit so I don't know.


----------



## NitroBenzene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Honestly, I prefer DVI over HDMI any day. I'm guessing it has to do with the signal but dp is supposed to be able to handle 10bit so I don't know.


Would it matter that i got the displayport cable cheap on ebay and the DVI-D is the one that came with DELL and was very thick


----------



## skillzdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitroBenzene*
> 
> Would it matter that i got the displayport cable cheap on ebay and the DVI-D is the one that came with DELL and was very thick


I would, as Swag has, strongly recommend DVI-D dual link over any other port. HDMI is known to have issues with the U2713HM and some other 1440p monitors, so it is not a good option. Plus, HDMI cable not included with Dell. Display Port is still new and does not have a cable standard meaning a cheap cable WILL have an effect on your quality. It is also a very different system of video. HDMI is still same system as DVI-D. Display Port is also easily loosened.

Just stick with DVI-D is my two cents


----------



## skillzdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Really noobish question but someone told me that only a certain input will work on this monitor to make it 1440p, is that true?


Sorry didn't see this post at first (still new to OCN). HDMI should work with DVI-D and DP but only on some people's U2713HM's according to forums. I wouldn't use it. I'll try it for you soon and tell you what happens with mine.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skillzdude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NitroBenzene*
> 
> Would it matter that i got the displayport cable cheap on ebay and the DVI-D is the one that came with DELL and was very thick
> 
> 
> 
> I would, as Swag has, strongly recommend DVI-D dual link over any other port. HDMI is known to have issues with the U2713HM and some other 1440p monitors, so it is not a good option. Plus, HDMI cable not included with Dell. Display Port is still new and does not have a cable standard meaning a cheap cable WILL have an effect on your quality. It is also a very different system of video. HDMI is still same system as DVI-D. Display Port is also easily loosened.
> 
> Just stick with DVI-D is my two cents
Click to expand...

Yup, DP is new and was created to be cheaper than the rest because the others still need to pay royalties to their respective creators. Most thicker cables are normally just shielded cables and that's why they're thicker, not because they have more wires that make them better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skillzdude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Really noobish question but someone told me that only a certain input will work on this monitor to make it 1440p, is that true?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry didn't see this post at first (still new to OCN). HDMI should work with DVI-D and DP but only on some people's U2713HM's according to forums. I wouldn't use it. I'll try it for you soon and tell you what happens with mine.
Click to expand...

I want to know which input to use for it when it comes in.


----------



## Arizonian

All the cables for the U2713HM come in the box for the inputs except Display port. DVI-D cable is the best to use IMO opinion unless you want to go buy a Display Port cable which is unneeded since the DVI-D cord is already in included.

Use the HDMI cord if you don't have an internal Blu-ray player on your rig to hook up an external blu-ray player or if you want to hook up your PS3 to it.


----------



## skillzdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yup, DP is new and was created to be cheaper than the rest because the others still need to pay royalties to their respective creators. Most thicker cables are normally just shielded cables and that's why they're thicker, not because they have more wires that make them better.
> I want to know which input to use for it when it comes in.


Nope HDMI just ain't workin'. DVI-D it is for you







HDMI only 1080p for me. Hope this helps. I'll try with my replacement if I get one (should get one this week). Stay tuned, brother


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> All the cables for the U2713HM come in the box for the inputs except Display port. DVI-D cable is the best to use IMO opinion unless you want to go buy a Display Port cable which is unneeded since the DVI-D cord is already in included.
> 
> Use the HDMI cord if you don't have an internal Blu-ray player on your rig to hook up an external blu-ray player or if you want to hook up your PS3 to it.


I should be able to use a DVI-I cable for it though right? I ran out of ports on my GPU for DVI-D.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skillzdude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yup, DP is new and was created to be cheaper than the rest because the others still need to pay royalties to their respective creators. Most thicker cables are normally just shielded cables and that's why they're thicker, not because they have more wires that make them better.
> I want to know which input to use for it when it comes in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope HDMI just ain't workin'. DVI-D it is for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HDMI only 1080p for me. Hope this helps. I'll try with my replacement if I get one (should get one this week). Stay tuned, brother
Click to expand...

Thanks for the help! +rep!


----------



## glix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redshoulder*
> 
> There was buzzing initially with webpages with lots of text ( Wikipedia) but I have resolved it by changing the brightness and contrast settings.


Oh gosh... buzzing when there's lots of text on-screen? So there's yet *another* quirk of this monitor that I'll have to look out for in addition to the backlighting, crosshatching, and usual laundry list of stuff to check?

I'm hoping delivery will be tomorrow, but now I'm getting nervous.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glix*
> 
> Oh gosh... buzzing when there's lots of text on-screen? So there's yet *another* quirk of this monitor that I'll have to look out for in addition to the backlighting, crosshatching, and usual laundry list of stuff to check?
> 
> I'm hoping delivery will be tomorrow, but now I'm getting nervous.


The buzzing issue was from the original monitors that was addressed in the second revision fix A01 which I have and does not do this for me. In fact not all the original monitors have this issue anyway. So many posts later I'm not sure anyone else with newer revisions have had this issue.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I should be able to use a DVI-I cable for it though right? I ran out of ports on my GPU for DVI-D.


I'm almost positive only the DVI-D and Display ports allow for 2560x1440 resolution. When you get yours give it a try but if your only able to get 1920x1080 resolution then you'll need to get a display port cable if your GPU has one available to it.


----------



## DADDYDC650

My buddy got his new replacement in today. He said it's a revision A00 June 2013. No word on the condition as of yet.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I should be able to use a DVI-I cable for it though right? I ran out of ports on my GPU for DVI-D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm almost positive only the DVI-D and Display ports allow for 2560x1440 resolution. When you get yours give it a try but if your only able to get 1920x1080 resolution then you'll need to get a display port cable if your GPU has one available to it.
Click to expand...

Ok, thanks man. I guess I gotta switch around some of the inputs.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> My buddy got his new replacement in today. He said it's a revision A00 June 2013. No word on the condition as of yet.


Where can you check the revision and how different are they? Are they like major different w/ less glitches or just a normal fix to something small.


----------



## pwkno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Where can you check the revision and how different are they? Are they like major different w/ less glitches or just a normal fix to something small.


The revision number is listed on the side of the box and on the back of the monitor. It will say Rev A## (00, 01, or 02.) The revisions address issues such as the buzzing, and hopefully the crosshatching and backlight bleed.


----------



## Mylek

Got my first replacement today. It has at least 8 spots where either dirt is trapped inside the screen or there is some kind of LCD defect. Also, one stuck on red sub pixel. I drew over the spots in white with photoshop on a grey canvas. The black circle is more or less dead center in the screen. Needless to say I'm still using the first display that I got.


I tried using a damp microfiber cloth to clean them off but it did nothing. Am I missing something?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mylek*
> 
> Got my first replacement today. It has at least 8 spots where either dirt is trapped inside the screen or there is some kind of LCD defect. Also, one stuck on red sub pixel. I drew over the spots in white with photoshop on a grey canvas. The black circle is more or less dead center in the screen. Needless to say I'm still using the first display that I got.
> 
> 
> I tried using a damp microfiber cloth to clean them off but it did nothing. Am I missing something?


Looks really bad. I would say email that picture to a manager and have them replace you one instantly and complain a lot. You might get something for free from them.







I did it before and they threw in a larger battery pack for my laptop after having my original one come to me in basically pieces. (The screen was beheaded). I would guess dirt because of their shape.

So, DVI-D is known to be 100% working with 1440p on this monitor right?

I'm lucky that I was able to switch the monitor using my DVI-D port to DVI-I because they're compatible this way.


----------



## skillzdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> So, DVI-D is known to be 100% working with 1440p on this monitor right?


101%


----------



## skillzdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glix*
> 
> Oh gosh... buzzing when there's lots of text on-screen? So there's yet *another* quirk of this monitor that I'll have to look out for in addition to the backlighting, crosshatching, and usual laundry list of stuff to check?
> 
> I'm hoping delivery will be tomorrow, but now I'm getting nervous.


Don't worry, buzzing has been fixed now









Edit: (sorry Arizonian didn't see your post)


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skillzdude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> So, DVI-D is known to be 100% working with 1440p on this monitor right?
> 
> 
> 
> 101%
Click to expand...

Thanks!









How are you liking your monitor right now? An upgrade from your last?


----------



## skillzdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you liking your monitor right now? An upgrade from your last?


Yes definitely. My BenQ 24 inch TN panel sits beside me and it is crappy as hell. No CH though >.< Haha.

To be perfectly honest, the size upgrade is not as significant as the colour and PPI quality.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skillzdude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you liking your monitor right now? An upgrade from your last?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes definitely. My BenQ 24 inch TN panel sits beside me and it is crappy as hell. No CH though >.< Haha.
> 
> To be perfectly honest, the size upgrade is not as significant as the colour and PPI quality.
Click to expand...

Well, I just wanted to know. I don't think I'll see a difference between my Crossovers and this.







I'm going to just use this once in a while for my HTPC in my room but I barely use it unless I'm really bored or doing random stuff.


----------



## skillzdude

My entry


----------



## skillzdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Well, I just wanted to know. I don't think I'll see a difference between my Crossovers and this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to just use this once in a while for my HTPC in my room but I barely use it unless I'm really bored or doing random stuff.


How far will you be from the monitor, seeing it is a HTPC?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skillzdude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Well, I just wanted to know. I don't think I'll see a difference between my Crossovers and this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to just use this once in a while for my HTPC in my room but I barely use it unless I'm really bored or doing random stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How far will you be from the monitor, seeing it is a HTPC?
Click to expand...

Not far, It'll be right next to my bed. I'll take a picture of where it's going to go.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skillzdude*
> 
> 
> 
> My entry


See you got the monitor. So how's the status on it? What revision is it? Would show on the box or underneath the monitor by the inputs next to your serial number.

See you got another one lined up next to it. Looks good.


----------



## skillzdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Not far, It'll be right next to my bed. I'll take a picture of where it's going to go.


Well, a 29 inch 21:9 one would be nice if it is far away enough as the ppi shouldn't be too bad, but the aspect ratio on movies isn't 21:9 so it doesn't work








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> See you got the monitor. So how's the status on it? What revision is it? Would show on the box or underneath the monitor by the inputs next to your serial number.
> 
> See you got another one lined up next to it. Looks good.


Other one is bad BenQ TN panel (24 inch). Just for extra room. I have A01 May 2013, bad CH and lower left BLB.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skillzdude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Not far, It'll be right next to my bed. I'll take a picture of where it's going to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, a 29 inch 21:9 one would be nice if it is far away enough as the ppi shouldn't be too bad, but the aspect ratio on movies isn't 21:9 so it doesn't work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> See you got the monitor. So how's the status on it? What revision is it? Would show on the box or underneath the monitor by the inputs next to your serial number.
> 
> See you got another one lined up next to it. Looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other one is bad BenQ TN panel (24 inch). Just for extra room. I have A01 May 2013, bad CH and lower left BLB.
Click to expand...

Here:


I didn't like the 29", I saw a 29" at Fry's and I almost threw up looking at it. Just looks so ugly and disproportionate!


----------



## skillzdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't like the 29", I saw a 29" at Fry's and I almost threw up looking at it. Just looks so ugly and disproportionate!


Hmmmm I see... yeah 29" doesn't seem that nice for me either... cross hatching isn't an issue at further than 1 armlength. CH is pretty much only problem with this monitor.

P.S. how do I do spoiler for your picture?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skillzdude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't like the 29", I saw a 29" at Fry's and I almost threw up looking at it. Just looks so ugly and disproportionate!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm I see... yeah 29" doesn't seem that nice for me either... cross hatching isn't an issue at further than 1 armlength. CH is pretty much only problem with this monitor.
> 
> P.S. how do I do spoiler for your picture?
Click to expand...

Well, I play or watch fairly close to my monitors so it might be a recurring problem for me... Also, just highlight it and then press the black square button on the menu above the type box. Right in between this type box and the big "Reply" thing.


----------



## skillzdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Well, I play or watch fairly close to my monitors so it might be a recurring problem for me... Also, just highlight it and then press the black square button on the menu above the type box. Right in between this type box and the big "Reply" thing.


Hmm. CH is not visible AT ALL on darker images and since movies are dark, and most of the stuff for the dell is movies I gues it should be alright. Dell has been quite aggravating with replacements. Didn't expect this.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skillzdude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Well, I play or watch fairly close to my monitors so it might be a recurring problem for me... Also, just highlight it and then press the black square button on the menu above the type box. Right in between this type box and the big "Reply" thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. CH is not visible AT ALL on darker images and since movies are dark, and most of the stuff for the dell is movies I gues it should be alright. Dell has been quite aggravating with replacements. Didn't expect this.
Click to expand...

What do you mean by aggravating? Like they just don't want to replace it?


----------



## Anoxy

Any of you overclocking this monitor via DisplayPort?

I'm at 90Hz for gaming and I get some small artifacting on the desktop, but I don't notice anything in-game (which is only when I use it).


----------



## glix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Any of you overclocking this monitor via DisplayPort?
> 
> I'm at 90Hz for gaming and I get some small artifacting on the desktop, but I don't notice anything in-game (which is only when I use it).


You're running a pair of 780s?!? No wonder you have the horsepower to even try higher than 60fps at 1440p, sir, I am jealous


----------



## Anoxy

Yeah, my impulses got the best of me haha. Original plan was a single 7970...

Loving it though


----------



## skillzdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> What do you mean by aggravating? Like they just don't want to replace it?


Yes on Friday I called and they asked for pictures. The person received my photos but went home from work. He was late to work Monday. Now I'm getting a new case. Just stupid


----------



## skillzdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Any of you overclocking this monitor via DisplayPort?
> 
> I'm at 90Hz for gaming and I get some small artifacting on the desktop, but I don't notice anything in-game (which is only when I use it).


Uh oh now you got me interested in overclocking







what are the risks? I was initially unsure as I have to run in test mode.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skillzdude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> What do you mean by aggravating? Like they just don't want to replace it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes on Friday I called and they asked for pictures. The person received my photos but went home from work. He was late to work Monday. Now I'm getting a new case. Just stupid
Click to expand...

Make sure to address the old case and ask for a top manager (over the phone). Keep yelling and shouting until they give you the manager, then progress will start showing. I'm kind of ruthless when it comes to this because yelling at the grunts can get them fired (and most of them need this job). I would normally just say "I want to talk to your manager, if you hang up or postpone, I will make sure that you will get the worst complaint on your record today." Ask for their name when you start though.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Try the online chat; they usually just keep throwing new monitors at you with minimal questions.


----------



## Swag

It has been a while since I ordered my monitor and it's supposed to arrive next week on Monday, but it still hasn't updated on their website that it has been shipped, how long is Dell shipping typically anyway?


----------



## glix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It has been a while since I ordered my monitor and it's supposed to arrive next week on Monday, but it still hasn't updated on their website that it has been shipped, how long is Dell shipping typically anyway?


Blasman and I just so happened to place both our orders on Monday the 29th, the system originally estimated Monday the 5th for delivery. The shipment ended up going out last Friday night, and realistically we're expecting final delivery tomorrow based on tracking. These were both sent to Ontario though, I imagine it would be quicker to California but Dell may still end up shipping on Friday night like what happened to ours.

Mind you that same Friday I was told it was delayed to August 22, so one hand really has no idea what the other is doing. I wouldn't recommend wasting your time by asking them. Should go out by the end of the work week I imagine.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It has been a while since I ordered my monitor and it's supposed to arrive next week on Monday, but it still hasn't updated on their website that it has been shipped, how long is Dell shipping typically anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> Blasman and I just so happened to place both our orders on Monday the 29th, the system originally estimated Monday the 5th for delivery. The shipment ended up going out last Friday night, and realistically we're expecting final delivery tomorrow based on tracking. These were both sent to Ontario though, I imagine it would be quicker to California but Dell may still end up shipping on Friday night like what happened to ours.
> 
> Mind you that same Friday I was told it was delayed to August 22, so one hand really has no idea what the other is doing. I wouldn't recommend wasting your time by asking them. Should go out by the end of the work week I imagine.
Click to expand...

Ok thanks. I really wanna get my hand on it because it's a new toy.







Who doesn't want their new toy after spending quite a bit on it. 2 years ago, I wouldn't see myself spending this much on a monitor. You could buy a whole GPU for the price.


----------



## bern43

Dell called me back and knocked the "tax" off my previously cancelled order. So it came to 548 shipped, including tax. Estimated delivery of August 12th. I requested a June build. I'll report back with what I get.


----------



## Swag

Count yourself lucky, I feel bad for the Canadian orderers.







Especially if they live in Ontario where the tax is 13%. Yes, I will never go vacationing there ever again. I also don't like Vancouver for that reason.


----------



## mataj

Hi everyone








Ordered one on 31st July .It is with the courier today from Sydney to Brisbane and will get it by tomorrow morning.AUD 560.00 on sale and free shipping.Thanks for the valuable inputs here about the monitor , which was very much helpful to decide between my choices.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mataj*
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered one on 31st July .It is with the courier today from Sydney to Brisbane and will get it by tomorrow morning.AUD 560.00 on sale and free shipping.Thanks for the valuable inputs here about the monitor , which was very much helpful to decide between my choices.


First time post.....Welcome to OCN.









Glad the club info was helpful. If you've noticed going through the thread we'll be waiting curiously on you to report and tell us how it goes.


----------



## glix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Count yourself lucky, I feel bad for the Canadian orderers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially if they live in Ontario where the tax is 13%. Yes, I will never go vacationing there ever again. I also don't like Vancouver for that reason.


Don't forget our $12.25 environmental fee for monitors up to 29", the moment you hit 30" and above (even if it's a 90" TV) it then becomes $39.95. Oh, and of course they tax that too, cause it's technically not a tax on a tax, but a tax on a fee.

On a sale-priced $550 monitor, it ended up being $635.33. At regular price it would have been over $900


----------



## mataj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> First time post.....Welcome to OCN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad the club info was helpful. If you've noticed going through the thread we'll be waiting curiously on you to report and tell us how it goes.


Thanks for the warm welcome @ Arizonian








Updates will be on weekend.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Count yourself lucky, I feel bad for the Canadian orderers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially if they live in Ontario where the tax is 13%. Yes, I will never go vacationing there ever again. I also don't like Vancouver for that reason.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget our $12.25 environmental fee for monitors up to 29", the moment you hit 30" and above (even if it's a 90" TV) it then becomes $39.95. Oh, and of course they tax that too, cause it's technically not a tax on a tax, but a tax on a fee.
> 
> On a sale-priced $550 monitor, it ended up being $635.33. At regular price it would have been over $900
Click to expand...

Probably you mean the environmental tax! They have that on some things here but it ain't too excessive! I feel bad for Quebec where its 15% tax.







But man, those French-Canadian girls.


----------



## skillzdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Try the online chat; they usually just keep throwing new monitors at you with minimal questions.


I don't have customer support over chat in Australia. It is only sales enquiries over chat.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skillzdude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Try the online chat; they usually just keep throwing new monitors at you with minimal questions.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have customer support over chat in Australia. It is only sales enquiries over chat.
Click to expand...

Well all else fails, raise your voice.


----------



## iARDAs

I am loving the feature of this monitor where you divide the screen into small boxes and automatically drag apps or webpages for auto sizing.


----------



## skillzdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Well all else fails, raise your voice.


Haha thanks for the advice but it doesn't work cos I'm a kid. So far I had my father to help get them under control









Still waiting on a replacement apparently it is pending for "approval". Still under return window might even do that.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skillzdude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Well all else fails, raise your voice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha thanks for the advice but it doesn't work cos I'm a kid. So far I had my father to help get them under control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on a replacement apparently it is pending for "approval". Still under return window might even do that.
Click to expand...

Yea see... I'm fairly young but I still yell at them. Exploiting the little things you can is the only way to get something back or else they're always going to be trampling over you. My PSU blew up and Corsair didn't want to honor the replacements until I yelled at every grunt they sent me to. I know their job is to follow orders from people up top but it doesn't matter unless I'm satisfied.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I am loving the feature of this monitor where you divide the screen into small boxes and automatically drag apps or webpages for auto sizing.


Really? Where is that at? Might have to give it a shot.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Really? Where is that at? Might have to give it a shot.


Download Dell Display Manager

THere will be an icon on the taskbar and you can set those designs



Edit : WHen you select a template you can just drag a webpage or an app and it will autonatically fit to that format. Extremely handy feature.


----------



## glix

I just got home with my monitor, it's June 2013 production, Rev A00.

I will report back later tonight on whether or not I find any issues.


----------



## Blasman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glix*
> 
> I just got home with my monitor, it's June 2013 production, Rev A00.
> 
> I will report back later tonight on whether or not I find any issues.


I just got mine set up a few hours ago. It's not quite as huge of a step up from my $300 ASUS VE278Q 1080p monitor as I was hoping that it would be, but I have no regrets buying it. The default brightness of 75 I had to turn down to 50 as it was straining my eyes. I did some quick tests, and so far the only negative thing I can say is that there is one apparent dead pixel about an inch from the left bezel in the center of the screen. I'm not going to exchange it though as it's only noticeable when I am looking for it on a black screen. The backlight bleed seems to be extremely minor and what I would expect to be on all monitors of this type. I have not noticed any crosshatching yet, although I haven't really looked hard for it. No strange buzzing noises. I will post a picture after the sun goes down. It's a June 2013 REV A00 monitor.

One gripe that I have now though, and it's likely unrelated to the monitor, but rather Windows and/or my graphics card (AMD Radeon 7970), is that I cannot seem to have a dual monitor set up with my ASUS VE278Q. My VE278Q just displays "DVI NO SIGNAL" when hooked up as my secondary monitor, yet the monitor is still detected by Windows. Oddly enough, my ASUS VE247H (24 inch) *will* work as a secondary monitor. I am using two DVI dual link cables for each monitor. I was under the impression that I could hook up two 27" monitors to my PC. I did a quick google search and didn't come up with much, although I plan to dig deeper once I get around to it, as the 24" is rather sufficient for a secondary monitor anyway.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blasman*
> 
> I just got mine set up a few hours ago. It's not quite as huge of a step up from my $300 ASUS VE278Q 1080p monitor as I was hoping that it would be, but I have no regrets buying it. The default brightness of 75 I had to turn down to 50 as it was straining my eyes. I did some quick tests, and so far the only negative thing I can say is that *there is one apparent dead pixel about an inch from the left bezel in the center of the screen. I'm not going to exchange it though as it's only noticeable when I am looking for it on a black screen.* The backlight bleed seems to be extremely minor and what I would expect to be on all monitors of this type. I have not noticed any crosshatching yet, although I haven't really looked hard for it. No strange buzzing noises. I will post a picture after the sun goes down. It's a June 2013 REV A00 monitor.
> 
> One gripe that I have now though, and it's likely unrelated to the monitor, but rather Windows and/or my graphics card (AMD Radeon 7970), is that I cannot seem to have a dual monitor set up with my ASUS VE278Q. My VE278Q just displays "DVI NO SIGNAL" when hooked up as my secondary monitor, yet the monitor is still detected by Windows. Oddly enough, my ASUS VE247H (24 inch) *will* work as a secondary monitor. I am using two DVI dual link cables for each monitor. I was under the impression that I could hook up two 27" monitors to my PC. I did a quick google search and didn't come up with much, although I plan to dig deeper once I get around to it, as the 24" is rather sufficient for a secondary monitor anyway.


If you can see it on a black screen, I believe that's a stuck pixel not a dead pixel. Which is sort of good news because those can sometimes be fixed.

Also, the 2-monitor problem shouldn't be related to your u2713hm. Did you try any other ports on the Asus?


----------



## Swag

Just wondering guys, does Dell require you to send in the monitor first before they send you a new one or do they send you one first and then send it back once you receive it (cross-shipping)?


----------



## Blasman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> If you can see it on a black screen, I believe that's a stuck pixel not a dead pixel. Which is sort of good news because those can sometimes be fixed.
> 
> Also, the 2-monitor problem shouldn't be related to your u2713hm. Did you try any other ports on the Asus?


Ah, I'll google that stuck pixel thing now, thanks. I have not tried any other ports on the Asus monitor, but I was just using it in a dual monitor setup with my other Asus monitor and that worked using the same cables. I'm going to pick up an hdmi cable at the dollar store next time I'm out and give that a shot.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Just wondering guys, does Dell require you to send in the monitor first before they send you a new one or do they send you one first and then send it back once you receive it (cross-shipping)?


Free cross-shipping. So you can compare both monitors


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Just wondering guys, does Dell require you to send in the monitor first before they send you a new one or do they send you one first and then send it back once you receive it (cross-shipping)?
> 
> 
> 
> Free cross-shipping. So you can compare both monitors
Click to expand...

Amazing.







I love that feature then. I would hate to have them take 2 weeks to send it to me after receiving a broken one and have to wait the 1 week it takes to reach them... 3 weeks to receive a new one is unacceptable!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Just wondering guys, does Dell require you to send in the monitor first before they send you a new one or do they send you one first and then send it back once you receive it (cross-shipping)?


Free cross shipping, you'll get your monitor first and then you can send back your own. Dell will call you back to check up on your monitor and then you can request for a free shipping label that you print out and slap on the box.


----------



## Mjolnir125

So Dell sent me a Rev A00. Cross hatching is completely gone, and backlight bleed is totally tolerable.

HOWEVER, there is a small area that has 3-4 dead pixels (or some other kind of dark spot on the screen) and another area in a different part of the screen that has one of the same kinds of dark spots.

It looks like the new revision at least fixes the cross hatching issue though, although these dead pixels are annoying. Looks like I will have to do this one more time...


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> So Dell sent me a Rev A00. Cross hatching is completely gone, and backlight bleed is totally tolerable.
> 
> HOWEVER, there is a small area that has 3-4 dead pixels (or some other kind of dark spot on the screen) and another area in a different part of the screen that has one of the same kinds of dark spots.
> 
> It looks like the new revision at least fixes the cross hatching issue though, although these dead pixels are annoying. Looks like I will have to do this one more time...


That must be annoying, I hate dead pixels. I can understand how annoying they are.


----------



## oicwutudidthar

Got a A00 june 2013 today, no cross hatching, barely any bleed and no yellow tint.

Looks like this rev fixed everything!







:thumb:


----------



## Blasman

Here we go... the backlight bleed isn't anywhere near as bad as it looks in these photos (the line on the left is just my Firefox sidebar that still shows in fullscreen mode).


Club Photo


35% brightness


100% brightness


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oicwutudidthar*
> 
> Got a A00 june 2013 today, no cross hatching, barely any bleed and no yellow tint.
> 
> Looks like this rev fixed everything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Yup, the cross hatching isn't there at all.

A dell "supervisor" is going to call me on Friday once he gets information or something from their tech department or something like that (their audio quality isn't very good so it wasn't easy to understand what he was saying). There doesn't seem to be a lot of communication between their CS guys, as the supervisor hadn't been told that I had been sent a new rev A00 monitor (as he called me in response to an email I sent them over a week ago).

I am really kind of annoyed at these dark spots; if they weren't there this monitor would be perfectly fine. I am starting to think that I am never going to get a panel without issues, and Dell will start getting annoyed at me...


----------



## glix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blasman*
> 
> Here we go... the backlight bleed isn't anywhere near as bad as it looks in these photos (the line on the left is just my Firefox sidebar that still shows in fullscreen mode).
> 
> 
> Club Photo
> 
> 
> 35% brightness
> 
> 
> 100% brightness


My backlight looks basically indentical to yours. A bit of pinching on the right corners, and a tiny bit on the bottom-left but all very mild. No yellow blob, no crosshatching, no stuck or dead pixels, no buzzing.

The only thing with mine is that there are 2 spots, close to the middle, maybe 4 pixels each that are just a tiny bit darker. Impossible to tell with any complexity or motion to what's on screen thankfully. Even on a solid colour I have to lean forward and find them again each time, so given how good the manufacturing is on all the other aspects, I'm keeping it. For all intents and purposes they look like spots of some clear liquid that dried, if any of you have eaten fruit like watermelon infront of your screen before and gotten some spots, that's how they look.

Good thing you posted photos btw, I meant to do so but have been too busy drooling over this thing and how it makes my secondary monitor look just awful.


----------



## Mjolnir125

This is weird; I am getting strange ghosting in Planetside 2 that I wasn't getting before. However, unlike with the U2713H, I don't notice any ghosting or inverse ghosting on the desktop...

I switched back to my original panel, and it definitely does NOT have this ghosting. Does anyone else with a Rev A00 panel have this ghosting?


----------



## glix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> This is weird; I am getting strange ghosting in Planetside 2 that I wasn't getting before. However, unlike with the U2713H, I don't notice any ghosting or inverse ghosting on the desktop...


I play Planetside 2 as well so I'll try it out later and let you know.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glix*
> 
> I play Planetside 2 as well so I'll try it out later and let you know.


it is most noticeable on the snow on Esamir as well as the warpgate shields.


----------



## stnz

About to get mine


----------



## glix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> it is most noticeable on the snow on Esamir as well as the warpgate shields.


I played for an hour between Esamir and Amerish and aside from the drop in framerate vs my previous 2048x1152 monitor, I didn't notice any ghosting at all. I especially paid extra attention to the things you mentioned but... maybe I'm just not sensitive to it.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glix*
> 
> I played for an hour between Esamir and Amerish and aside from the drop in framerate vs my previous 2048x1152 monitor, I didn't notice any ghosting at all. I especially paid extra attention to the things you mentioned but... maybe I'm just not sensitive to it.


It should be visible when light objects are moving across the screen, like the energy bands in the warpgate shield. With the monitor I have, there is a dark shadow that follows the light, probably because of too much overdrive. I think someone else mentioned noticing this a few pages back. I don't see how it could be a defect with the monitor since it definitely seems like a side effect of too much overdrive (like what is present on the U2713H). However, unlike with the U2713H, it isn't noticeable to me with the cursor moving on the desktop, or really on the desktop at all. I only notice it in games.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oicwutudidthar*
> 
> Got a A00 june 2013 today, no cross hatching, barely any bleed and no yellow tint.
> 
> Looks like this rev fixed everything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Congrats....waiting on your club photo.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blasman*
> 
> Here we go... the backlight bleed isn't anywhere near as bad as it looks in these photos (the line on the left is just my Firefox sidebar that still shows in fullscreen mode).
> 
> 
> Club Photo
> 
> 100% brightness


Congrats









What GPU do you have for club entry?

So looking hopeful for the new *A00 June Revision* builds with no crosshatching, barley back light bleed. Only now some dead pixels. See if this persists. Too soon to say anything but looking better as members have been submitting their findings.









@stnz will be waiting on your findings as well. Good luck.


----------



## skillzdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> So Dell sent me a Rev A00. Cross hatching is completely gone, and backlight bleed is totally tolerable.
> 
> HOWEVER, there is a small area that has 3-4 dead pixels (or some other kind of dark spot on the screen) and another area in a different part of the screen that has one of the same kinds of dark spots.
> 
> It looks like the new revision at least fixes the cross hatching issue though, although these dead pixels are annoying. Looks like I will have to do this one more time...


Thanks for the heads up! I'm in Oceania - I really hope I can get a replacement without CH.


----------



## Blasman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> What GPU do you have for club entry?


I filled out the form on the first page. I got a single Powercolor AMD Radeon HD 7970.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Your order was shipped on 08/07/2013.


Just received the confirmation email that my order has been shipped this morning!

Do you guys think I'll be getting the newest revision or an older one?


----------



## Mjolnir125

The newest one has been out for a few weeks now, so if you are getting a new monitor it will probably one of those.

When you get it see if you can detect any inverse ghosting from overdrive; it should be present when light objects move against slightly darker backgrounds; you should see an even darker trail behind the moving object.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> The newest one has been out for a few weeks now, so if you are getting a new monitor it will probably one of those.
> 
> When you get it see if you can detect any inverse ghosting from overdrive; it should be present when light objects move against slightly darker backgrounds; you should see an even darker trail behind the moving object.


Sorry, I still don't know a lot of monitor terms, can you explain ghosting to me?


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> The newest one has been out for a few weeks now, so if you are getting a new monitor it will probably one of those.
> 
> When you get it see if you can detect any inverse ghosting from overdrive; it should be present when light objects move against slightly darker backgrounds; you should see an even darker trail behind the moving object.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I still don't know a lot of monitor terms, can you explain ghosting to me?
Click to expand...

I just explained the specific effect that I am talking about; I don't know what else you want me to say. Look up "overdrive ghosting" or "inverse ghosting." Normal ghosting is a problem that LCDs have, and inverse or reverse ghosting happens from monitor manufacturers overcompensating for it with too much overdrive, which introduces ghost trails of approximately opposite color behind certain moving objects.


----------



## mataj

And finally it arrived








It is a Rev A00 July.
Have to run the tests today evening after work.. Will update tomorrow.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mataj*
> 
> And finally it arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a Rev A00 July.
> Have to run the tests today evening after work.. Will update tomorrow.


Oooh July! You are the first one to post about receiving one. Please update us with impressions. BTW, when did your monitor ship and from what company?


----------



## laurie

I just got mine. A rev A01. Seems really nice so far.


----------



## laurie

Oh dear. On closer inspection it seems to have rather a lot of back light bleed in the bottom left. It also has the weird cross hatching on the bottom third of the screen.
I will see what Novatech think. Otherwise a lovely monitor.


----------



## Mjolnir125

After playing Planetside 2 a bit more, I have decided not to keep the A00 replacement. Whenever bright objects move, they have very visible (to me) purple trails from the overdrive. My A01 monitor doesn't have this at all.


----------



## bern43

Just hooked up my new monitor, June A00 build. Everything looks great except for the stuck red pixel in the middle of the screen. If it was off to the side, I might choose to live with it. Right in the middle, it's going back. And so the exchange fun begins. Sort of bummed.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> Just hooked up my new monitor, June A00 build. Everything looks great except for the stuck red pixel in the middle of the screen. If it was off to the side, I might choose to live with it. Right in the middle, it's going back. And so the exchange fun begins. Sort of bummed.


Hmm red? That might just be a stuck pixel that can be fixed.

Try this video in full screen F11. Run it for about 10 mins.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaTTjJncONI

Don't stare at it as it might cause a seizure. At the very least give you a headache.


----------



## Blasman

How do people feel about Dell Display Manager? I find that the option to auto change modes for applications is kind of nice, but I wish there was an option to auto change the BRIGHTNESS for apps as well. I find that 35% brightness is good for standard use, but for watching videos it is absolutely terrible, my $150 1080p monitor looks better for videos with that brightness. I tried using "movie mode" with Dynamic Contrast turned on for videos, which looked much better at first, but after about ten minutes I just couldn't stand the constant artificial changes in brightness every few seconds. I'd rather not have to change the brightness every time that I watch a video, but that seems like the only good option for watching videos on this monitor. Anyone got any ideas? It's too bad that you can't save the brightness for "movie mode" for example, as the brightness has to be universal for all viewing modes.


----------



## bern43

Just tried the stuck pixel program. Didn't work. Monitor has what I consider to be fairly bad backlight bleed on both bottom corners too. Much worse than the 2412m it replaced, which was not that awesome in the backlight bleed dept.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> Just tried the stuck pixel program. Didn't work. Monitor has what I consider to be fairly bad backlight bleed on both bottom corners too. Much worse than the 2412m it replaced, which was not that awesome in the backlight bleed dept.


BLB in actual use then is enough to replace if you go that route even if it did fix the stuck pixel. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Swag

So let's say you RMA and they send you one to compare with your current one. If you have a problem again, do they ship you another one or wait until the second one is shipped in?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> So let's say you RMA and they send you one to compare with your current one. If you have a problem again, do they ship you another one or wait until the second one is shipped in?


Dell will ship you another one immediately. I'd ask for a free return shipping label in the interim. You'd still have your original anyway. They are unlike any other return / exchange policy with their premium panel warranty. You can even hang onto it and use both until getting a passable monitor.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> So let's say you RMA and they send you one to compare with your current one. If you have a problem again, do they ship you another one or wait until the second one is shipped in?


They send you another one immediately. I have 3 monitors sitting in my room currently, because I only have one shipping label and I am not sure which monitor it is for (one of the monitors I have to return is a U2713H and one is a U2713HM).


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> So let's say you RMA and they send you one to compare with your current one. If you have a problem again, do they ship you another one or wait until the second one is shipped in?
> 
> 
> 
> Dell will ship you another one immediately. I'd ask for a free return shipping label in the interim. You'd still have your original anyway. They are unlike any other return / exchange policy with their premium panel warranty. You can even hang onto it and use both until getting a passable monitor.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> So let's say you RMA and they send you one to compare with your current one. If you have a problem again, do they ship you another one or wait until the second one is shipped in?
> 
> 
> 
> They send you another one immediately. I have 3 monitors sitting in my room currently, because I only have one shipping label and I am not sure which monitor it is for (one of the monitors I have to return is a U2713H and one is a U2713HM).
Click to expand...

Thanks guys!







I haven't received my monitor yet but with all the talk about RMA, it seems like mine may need to be RMA'd so just wanted to know how the process works. +rep to Mjol but +rep to you too Arizonian if I could.


----------



## skillzdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Dell will ship you another one immediately. I'd ask for a free return shipping label in the interim. You'd still have your original anyway. They are unlike any other return / exchange policy with their premium panel warranty. You can even hang onto it and use both until getting a passable monitor.


I wish this service was true in Australia







Finally got a nice call centre person, but my replacement is still pending.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skillzdude*
> 
> I wish this service was true in Australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got a nice call centre person, but my replacement is still pending.


Sorry to hear this. Didn't know Australia was any different. I'd elevate it to a supervisor if you haven't already. Keep on them daily if you have to. It's been fairly easy for most members here. Don't understand why this policy would be any different since they're global.


----------



## skillzdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Sorry to hear this. Didn't know Australia was any different. I'd elevate it to a supervisor if you haven't already. Keep on them daily if you have to. It's been fairly easy for most members here. Don't understand why this policy would be any different since they're global.


Thanks, I'm going to keep trying :/ I hope things clear up. If the replacement monitor is bad, I am definitely going to demand for another replacement. How do you elevate the case? Simply ask for manager?

Thanks Arizonian.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skillzdude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Sorry to hear this. Didn't know Australia was any different. I'd elevate it to a supervisor if you haven't already. Keep on them daily if you have to. It's been fairly easy for most members here. Don't understand why this policy would be any different since they're global.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'm going to keep trying :/ I hope things clear up. If the replacement monitor is bad, I am definitely going to demand for another replacement. How do you elevate the case? Simply ask for manager?
> 
> Thanks Arizonian.
Click to expand...

Yup, simply ask for a supervisor. Normally, if you ask for manager, they'd be lost because they're taught to address them as supervisors.

1 way to elevate the case is to ask for them politely;
if all else fails, tell them you have been around the block with every possible representative and you demand a supervisor (be sure to get the name of every rep you speak to), that way, if they hang up on you or are rude to you; you can file a complaint against said representative and most likely, they won't bother you with the small hassles. To these people, this is a living, denying one person an RMA is not worth their job.


----------



## stnz

Count on me in ! REV A00 as well.
No dead pixels, no apparent ghosting, no light bleed, etc.
Even colors are quite okay for a factory calibrated monitor !

Got it for 577.49$ CAD with everything included.


----------



## Spritanium

I'd kill for two or three of these. If only I had a giant desk and hundreds of dollars to spare.


----------



## laurie

Do you have to have bought one direct from Dell to use the returns policy? Or do resellers have to deal with replacements?


----------



## ournewlife

This is my first post here, so please be gentle.

I thought I'd add my experiences to the thread in case it helps.

I'm living in Japan for a while and bought a U2713HM near the end of July.

I found it to be a wonderful monitor apart from 2 horrible problems;

1. The cross hatching issue.
2. Very bad back light bleeding. Specifically on the bottom near the left corner. It was very noticeable when watching movies in a dark room.

My monitor was made in May 2013 A01 Rev.

I contacted Dell a couple of days after receiving the monitor and was told I would either have to send back the monitor then wait around a week for a replacement or I would have to buy another u2713HM, return the faulty one then wait approximately a month for a refund. Neither option is great really, considering (I think) Dell US simply sends another one right away no charge but I went for the buying option and was told Dell knows about these 2 problems and that they had a new version which fixed those specific problems.

The new monitor arrived... (made in May 2013 A00 Rev)

The good news is the cross hatching is now gone but the bleeding is still there, now on the bottom right of the screen.

From what I'm reading, the bleeding issue is just bad luck; some are fine and some get the bleeding. It's apparently to do with the way that particular monitor was assembled.

Dell has told me they should have an even newer version in a month or two (but maybe that's them just guessing) and I can either try a different model now (such as the u2713H costing more money but I've heard that has its own problems such as ghosting and a green tinge) or return both monitors they'll let me know when (and if!) the new version comes out which (hopefully) fixes all the problems.
I could try buying a 3rd (etc) U2713HM's in the hope I get one of the good ones but I don't think my credit card can take it. So I guess I'll try returning these 2 and hope they sort out their quality control
and/or make a new version in a month or so.

I don't mind paying more for a monitor but I just want it to work without issues for my needs; video editing (don't need wide gamut), gaming (mostly RPGs like Skyrim) and movies. I could try a TN type screen but I think I'd miss the colours of the IPS.

Does anyone have any thoughts/advice on this please?


----------



## twerk

Hey guys!

Everyone who submitted a request to be added recently has been added. With the exception of anyone who didn't include a picture which includes -

*Xaifodin*
*iKill4Fun*
*Esteban* - I have your picture but I need the specifics of your GPU, make and model etc
*alkersan*
*Leyaena*

Sorry it's taken me a while to get around to it, I've been busy with real-life commitments.
Welcome to all our new members









If you wish to change your information just submit a new request using the form and I'll update it for you.

Thanks to everyone who has been contributing to the thread, it's turned into a great little community


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> Count on me in ! REV A00 as well.
> No dead pixels, no apparent ghosting, no light bleed, etc.
> Even colors are quite okay for a factory calibrated monitor !
> 
> Got it for 577.49$ CAD with everything included.


How are you testing for ghosting? It is hard to see on the desktop, but in games it is definitely there. I don't see how some rev a00 monitors could have it and others not, since overdrive like this is a design decision and shouldn't vary from panel to panel.


----------



## stnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> How are you testing for ghosting? It is hard to see on the desktop, but in games it is definitely there. I don't see how some rev a00 monitors could have it and others not, since overdrive like this is a design decision and shouldn't vary from panel to panel.


I have tested ghosting with these titles : Stracraft II, Sniper Elite V2, Splinter Cell Conviction, Mirror's Edge and even Counter Strike GO (also it is impossible to play on a monitor like this one as the input lag and response time are way too high for a FPS like this one.

I have not noticed so far any hint of ghosting.

PS : Damn it, I have to retake my picture with my name on dat screen now -_-


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> I have tested ghosting with these titles : Stracraft II, Sniper Elite V2, Splinter Cell Conviction, Mirror's Edge and even Counter Strike GO (also it is impossible to play on a monitor like this one as the input lag and response time are way too high for a FPS like this one.
> 
> I have not noticed so far any hint of ghosting.
> 
> PS : Damn it, I have to retake my picture with my name on dat screen now -_-


Um, what? The input lag shouldn't be bad at all. I play fast based FPS games all the time on mine and I have no issues with input lag (and I am fairly sensitive to lag).


----------



## stnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Um, what? The input lag shouldn't be bad at all. I play fast based FPS games all the time on mine and I have no issues with input lag (and I am fairly sensitive to lag).


Have you ever played Counter Strike GO or 1.6 ?
I used to play 1.6 on a CRT at a professional level. Then I played it on a 19" Sony monitor. Then on my 2209WA (from Dell as well, quite a good monitor). I switched to GO not too long ago. And just tried on my U2713HM. It is unplayable, the monitor itself is just too slow overall. Waiting on a VG248QE now. It is great however for other games and 'normal' FPS.


----------



## Anoxy

edit: i'm derp


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> Have you ever played Counter Strike GO or 1.6 ?
> I used to play 1.6 on a CRT at a professional level. Then I played it on a 19" Sony monitor. Then on my 2209WA (from Dell as well, quite a good monitor). I switched to GO not too long ago. And just tried on my U2713HM. It is unplayable, the monitor itself is just too slow overall. Waiting on a VG248QE now. It is great however for other games and 'normal' FPS.


Oh I see, you are one of THOSE people. You should NOT have gotten this monitor then, you should have either gotten a direct drive 1440p IPS like one of the koreans (although that would probably be too slow for you as well) or a "gaming" 144hz TN panel.

Also, the 2209WA you claim to have gamed on has between 20 and 30 ms of input lag on average according to PRAD, which is the exact same amount that the U2713HM has...

I have played counterstrike, but I find the gameplay boring and repetitive, so I don't actually play it.

I also do not believe that there is no overdrive ghosting on your panel; I don't see how different panels of the same type could have different amounts of overdrive. It is similar to the ghosting on the U2713H, but only seems to be noticeable in certain situations for me (like in certain games, but not on the desktop). However, it is still very distracting.


----------



## glix

Question for you all, on a pure white page, is the white uniform from left to right or would any of you say that the right-most 20-25% is a bit cooler/blue? Basically, if you lean very far to the left or right while looking at the opposide side of the screen and get that mild colour shift, that's what I'm seeing but from a perfectly centered position and only on the right side. If I lean to the right, then the strip on the right looks normal, while the left turns a bit cool.

Maybe my eyes are wonky, so rather than getting them checked I thought it easiest to ask about the monitor first.

Edit: Could also be that the right side is a bit darker rather than bluish, hard to say.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glix*
> 
> Question for you all, on a pure white page, is the white uniform from left to right or would any of you say that the right-most 20-25% is a bit cooler/blue? Basically, if you lean very far to the left or right while looking at the opposide side of the screen and get that mild colour shift, that's what I'm seeing but from a perfectly centered position and only on the right side. If I lean to the right, then the strip on the right looks normal, while the left turns a bit cool.
> 
> Maybe my eyes are wonky, so rather than getting them checked I thought it easiest to ask about the monitor first.
> 
> Edit: Could also be that the right side is a bit darker rather than bluish, hard to say.


No - don't have this issue.


----------



## glix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> No - don't have this issue.


Maybe I'm being overly sensitive to backlighting, but I swear yours looks similar to mine with the left side ever so slightly warmer than the right, especially if for example comparing the left 2" to the right 2".

Anyhow, i think I figured it out, I've never had larger than a 23" monitor before and sitting at the same distance (1.5-2ft) with this 27", colours just shift a bit *because* I'm so close. If I roll back in my chair to 4ft+ then it balances out quite nicely.

Please bear with my ranting, I figured if I ask for replacements, I should do so within the first 30 days so I can insist on brand new ones to compare with







Thanks for taking the time to attach a photo.


----------



## Anoxy

I see it too glix, in Arizonian's photograph. The right side seems to be a slightly darker shade of grey while the left side is slightly lighter.

Is that what you're referring to?


----------



## Arizonian

Maybe my eyes aren't sensitive to it.


----------



## glix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I see it too glix, in Arizonian's photograph. The right side seems to be a slightly darker shade of grey while the left side is slightly lighter.
> 
> Is that what you're referring to?


Yup that's exactly it. I'm trying to figure out if this is a characteristic of the model in general. It's not a huge problem as it's only apparent on fullscreen white documents or websites, but for peace of mind I thought I'd ask.


----------



## stnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Oh I see, you are one of THOSE people. You should NOT have gotten this monitor then, you should have either gotten a direct drive 1440p IPS like one of the koreans (although that would probably be too slow for you as well) or a "gaming" 144hz TN panel.
> 
> Also, the 2209WA you claim to have gamed on has between 20 and 30 ms of input lag on average according to PRAD, which is the exact same amount that the U2713HM has...
> 
> I have played counterstrike, but I find the gameplay boring and repetitive, so I don't actually play it.
> 
> I also do not believe that there is no overdrive ghosting on your panel; I don't see how different panels of the same type could have different amounts of overdrive. It is similar to the ghosting on the U2713H, but only seems to be noticeable in certain situations for me (like in certain games, but not on the desktop). However, it is still very distracting.


One of those ? Well.. thank you I guess.
I did not get this monitor for games. I am a graphic and web designer, that's why I got this monitor, and it is great for that by the way. Coding and 'designing' is just pure pleasure on this monitor. Being able to have two full website side by side on the monitor is just great.

I had planned to get a VG248QE (144hz panel) all along, I just tested the game on this monitor to see how it would perform. The input lag on the 2209WA is less intense, way less, believe me. The resolution being at 1680 by 1050 it also helps, compared to 2560 by 1440.

Once you play counter strike competitively you actually enjoy it, at least that's my case









Well in this case I have not yet seen any amount of ghosting on my panel, maybe I will notice it in a particular scene or game later on, who knows.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glix*
> 
> Question for you all, on a pure white page, is the white uniform from left to right or would any of you say that the right-most 20-25% is a bit cooler/blue? Basically, if you lean very far to the left or right while looking at the opposide side of the screen and get that mild colour shift, that's what I'm seeing but from a perfectly centered position and only on the right side. If I lean to the right, then the strip on the right looks normal, while the left turns a bit cool.
> 
> Maybe my eyes are wonky, so rather than getting them checked I thought it easiest to ask about the monitor first.
> 
> Edit: Could also be that the right side is a bit darker rather than bluish, hard to say.


I am not seeing it, my white is uniform from left to right except when I lean very far to the right or left of course.

PS : My picture for the contest.


----------



## iARDAs

Man after reading the problems most guys in this thread have, I wonder if I have a golden monitor









I am loving it and keeping it untill 4k 60hz monitors start to pop out.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Man after reading the problems most guys in this thread have, I wonder if I have a golden monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am loving it and keeping it untill 4k 60hz monitors start to pop out.


There's plenty of good monitors out there, people having problems are definitely in the minority.

It just seems worse than it is in this thread because this is where people come to discuss their issues


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Man after reading the problems most guys in this thread have, I wonder if I have a golden monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am loving it and keeping it untill 4k 60hz monitors start to pop out.
> 
> 
> 
> There's plenty of good monitors out there, people having problems are definitely in the minority.
> 
> It just seems worse than it is in this thread because this is where people come to discuss their issues
Click to expand...

I honestly hope so, it's actually kind of scaring me if I have to do the RMA thing a lot of times!

Also, anyone know how much you guys think it will cost for a 4k 60Hz monitor in one year? Just wanted to know if I should just save up for that instead of buying a TV.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I honestly hope so, it's actually kind of scaring me if I have to do the RMA thing a lot of times!
> 
> Also, anyone know how much you guys think it will cost for a 4k 60Hz monitor in one year? Just wanted to know if I should just save up for that instead of buying a TV.


4K monitors are about $3500-$4000 at the moment, depending on the manufacturer.

In a year that should drop by about $500. I wouldn't imagine they will drop to 'affordable' prices any time within the next 2 years.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Man after reading the problems most guys in this thread have, I wonder if I have a golden monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am loving it and keeping it untill 4k 60hz monitors start to pop out.


+1 I'm loving mine too. No issues A01 May revision.









I had to do one exchange. My original was just enough bleed to see in actual use but no crosshatching or dead pixels. Second flawless. Guess I got lucky too. Feel bad about QC for other members. Looks like A00 June or later builds may have addressed the issues thus far, at least much better odds getting a good one.


----------



## ournewlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Looks like A00 June or later builds may have addressed the issues thus far, at least much better odds getting a good one.


Hi. Thanks for the info. Have you read the A00 June fixes (or has a better chance of fixing) the yellow backlight bleeding issue? My A00 May has no issues (and I love the monitor!) apart from the yellow glow at the bottom which is very noticeable in office light conditions for dark movie scenes or dark games.

I'm even tempted to find another monitor (probably non IPS, 120Hz gaming type) without backlight bleeding (if there are any?) until the U2713HM problems have been reliably fixed.

Cheers.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ournewlife*
> 
> Hi. Thanks for the info. Have you read the A00 June fixes (or has a better chance of fixing) the yellow backlight bleeding issue? My A00 May has no issues (and I love the monitor!) apart from the yellow glow at the bottom which is very noticeable in office light conditions for dark movie scenes or dark games.
> 
> I'm even tempted to find another monitor (probably non IPS, 120Hz gaming type) without backlight bleeding (if there are any?) until the U2713HM problems have been reliably fixed.
> 
> Cheers.


No didn't read it anywhere, we are learning as we go from members who report thier experience as this club has done since it started. We start figuring out a pattern and determine what's happening.

EDIT: OCN has been a better source of information then Dell's own website.


----------



## Esteban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> Everyone who submitted a request to be added recently has been added. With the exception of anyone who didn't include a picture which includes -
> ...
> *Esteban* - I have your picture but I need the specifics of your GPU, make and model etc
> ...


Sorry, I submitted the form on the first page, but I guess it didn't take.
I have an XFX DD 7970 3GB (w/ Artic Accelero Xtreme 7970 cooler)


----------



## glix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ournewlife*
> 
> Hi. Thanks for the info. Have you read the A00 June fixes (or has a better chance of fixing) the yellow backlight bleeding issue? My A00 May has no issues (and I love the monitor!) apart from the yellow glow at the bottom which is very noticeable in office light conditions for dark movie scenes or dark games.
> 
> I'm even tempted to find another monitor (probably non IPS, 120Hz gaming type) without backlight bleeding (if there are any?) until the U2713HM problems have been reliably fixed.
> 
> Cheers.


No yellow glow anywhere on mine even on a black screen in a pitch black room. June A00.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esteban*
> 
> Sorry, I submitted the form on the first page, but I guess it didn't take.
> I have an XFX DD 7970 3GB (w/ Artic Accelero Xtreme 7970 cooler)


Thank you









I've added you now, welcome to the club!


----------



## laurie

I'm going on the train (for 3 hours) to the Portsmouth Novatech tomorrow. See if they will swap my April 2013 A01 for something else.
I'm hoping they will let me look at another in store so I don't have to make the journey again. The cross hatch issue is very irritating when using photoshop. My girlfriend said it makes the screen look textured like a kind of paper. And it kind of does.


----------



## bern43

Called this morning for my replacement. No problems getting it exchanged. Guy I spoke to said they are only shipping from the "new batch" whatever that means. I made a specific request for a June or later build just to be sure. I can't see any cross-hatching on my current June A00 build. Just the one stuck pixel in the middle and the fairly bad backlight bleed. Hopefully the next one will be better. If not, I'll keep trying. The monitor is so much nicer than my 2412M. I really love the semi-gloss. Seems like the perfect balance. I'm not getting reflections, but at the same time don't have to deal with sparkles in my whites.


----------



## stnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've added you now, welcome to the club!


Did you add me too ?


----------



## glix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> I really love the semi-gloss. Seems like the perfect balance. I'm not getting reflections, but at the same time don't have to deal with sparkles in my whites.


Agreed! I think I'm going to have to limit myself to semi-gloss monitors going forward from here, gotten spoiled now.


----------



## mataj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Oooh July! You are the first one to post about receiving one. Please update us with impressions. BTW, when did your monitor ship and from what company?


It was shipped on 7th August and I received it on 8th .It is straight from Dell, Australia.


----------



## mataj

Here is my Club Entry Photo .



Graphic is - Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 3GB.


----------



## mataj

I got A00 July2013 monitor.
I am posting different photos with varying brightness.( 100%, 50% and 35% )
Please have a look and tell me your opinions.. thanks


----------



## Arizonian

@Mataj Those actually look pretty good and uniform. I guess the big question is the same question I ask everyone, in actual use when you're playing games or watching movies, in the black borders are you seeing any of the back light bleed bleeding through?


----------



## mataj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> @Mataj Those actually look pretty good and uniform. I guess the big question is the same question I ask everyone, in actual use when you're playing games or watching movies, in the black borders are you seeing any of the back light bleed bleeding through?


Thanks Arizonian








I do feel okay with this .
BTW , I will check for that movie effect today and update.


----------



## ournewlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> No didn't read it anywhere, we are learning as we go from members who report thier experience as this club has done since it started. We start figuring out a pattern and determine what's happening.
> 
> EDIT: OCN has been a better source of information then Dell's own website.


I completely agree; the best place to find real info is in forums like this.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> Did you add me too ?


Yup, added


----------



## stnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Yup, added


Yay \o/


----------



## skillzdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mataj*
> 
> It was shipped on 7th August and I received it on 8th .It is straight from Dell, Australia.


Nice to have another Aussie here! What revision is the monitor? should be on the right of the stand behind the monitor. Is there cross hatching on the lower half of the screen?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## skillzdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> +1 I'm loving mine too. No issues A01 May revision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to do one exchange. My original was just enough bleed to see in actual use but no crosshatching or dead pixels. Second flawless. Guess I got lucky too. Feel bad about QC for other members. Looks like A00 June or later builds may have addressed the issues thus far, at least much better odds getting a good one.


So do you have cross hatching? I am on a May A01 too.


----------



## iARDAs

I am going to be buying a display port cable tomorrow. Will this do?

http://www.vatanbilgisayar.com/Kablolar/s-link-slx-460-slx-460-display-port-erkekerkek-kablo-15m/productdetails.aspx?I_ID=64308

I am looking for a male to male cable right?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skillzdude*
> 
> So do you have cross hatching? I am on a May A01 too.


No I don't. Even if I get right up on the monitor no cross hatching. It's a bit of grain looking I guess up that close but I sit at arms length and it's gone.

It's been luck of the draw with all the revisions. Example our Club starter and one other (can't remember) member have original monitors without any issues including the buzz some monitors exhibited in large Excel documents. Which goes to show how sporadic the luck has been between revisions. I have the second revision A01 May build and flawless. I do have back light bleed but it doesn't show in actual use so it's a moot point. It's been really quality control issues at a manufacturing level to some degree for back light bleed. Luck of the draw for panels with cross hatching or dead pixels. Dead pixels have been pretty non-existent for the most part. It seems the latest revision A00 June or later has been better with cross hatching and back light bleed but now some members are reporting dead pixels. Go figure.

EDIT : Correction *A01 Mar* revision - not May (I just double checked because that sounded wrong) - not sure why I said May....my bad.


----------



## Sheyster

I'm in the market for a new 27" monitor. Going to be upgrading to a GTX 780 as well. I'm either going to get this monitor or an ASUS VG278HE 144 Hz. I'm a hardcore/competitive FPS gamer and still leaning toward buying the ASUS right now. I *only* use my desktop computer for gaming, so I would not benefit from the 2560x1440 resolution in any way other than the game looking nicer, but at the cost of lower FPS, slower pixel response, lower refresh rate and higher input lag.

Is 90 Hz the highest OC that's been achieved with the 2713HM? Any competitive FPS gamers in this club? Would love to hear your thoughts on this monitor.


----------



## glix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'm in the market for a new 27" monitor. Going to be upgrading to a GTX 780 as well. I'm either going to get this monitor or an ASUS VG278HE 144 Hz. I'm a hardcore/competitive FPS gamer and still leaning toward buying the ASUS right now. I *only* use my desktop computer for gaming, so I would not benefit from the 2560x1440 resolution in any way other than the game looking nicer, but at the cost of lower FPS, slower pixel response, lower refresh rate and higher input lag.
> 
> Is 90 Hz the highest OC that's been achieved with the 2713HM? Any competitive FPS gamers in this club? Would love to hear your thoughts on this monitor.


Are you presently already using a 27" monitor? I ask because I have a friend who is rather competitive in his FPS play too, the type who runs CS Go at 300fps because he says it feels smoother on his 60Hz monitor despite tearing. Anyhow, he recently bought a 1080p 27" panel and later returned it in favour of a 24" version. The problem was that at normal desk sitting distance (let's say up to 2 feet), he couldn't keep track of all the stuff at the edges of the screen cause it was just too big and made his reaction time worse. Just thought I'd mention.

Also don't preclude the Benq XL2420T/XL2720T in your research, those as well as the Asus you mentioned all support LightBoost: http://www.blurbusters.com/zero-motion-blur/lightboost/ which a 780 would have no problem handling.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glix*
> 
> Are you presently already using a 27" monitor? I ask because I have a friend who is rather competitive in his FPS play too, the type who runs CS Go at 300fps because he says it feels smoother on his 60Hz monitor despite tearing. Anyhow, he recently bought a 1080p 27" panel and later returned it in favour of a 24" version. The problem was that at normal desk sitting distance (let's say up to 2 feet), he couldn't keep track of all the stuff at the edges of the screen cause it was just too big and made his reaction time worse. Just thought I'd mention.
> 
> Also don't preclude the Benq XL2420T/XL2720T in your research, those as well as the Asus you mentioned all support LightBoost: http://www.blurbusters.com/zero-motion-blur/lightboost/ which a 780 would have no problem handling.


Yep, I'm currently using a 27" monitor running at 68 Hz, that's as high as it'll OC without having issues. My eyes are about 3 to 3.5 feet from the screen. I don't plan to use LightBoost; there is already substantial motion blur reduction with the ASUS model running at 144 Hz without using it. I've read up on the Benq monitors and right now the ASUS is available for $380 delivered so it's a much better deal than the Benq 27".


----------



## glix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Yep, I'm currently using a 27" monitor running at 68 Hz, that's as high as it'll OC without having issues. My eyes are about 3 to 3.5 feet from the screen. I don't plan to use LightBoost; there is already substantial motion blur reduction with the ASUS model running at 144 Hz without using it. I've read up on the Benq monitors and right now the ASUS is available for $380 delivered so it's a much better deal than the Benq 27".


Fair enough









As for 60Hz IPS vs 144Hz TN, you might want to get in touch with stnz, he was discussing his opinions on the same subject not too long ago http://www.overclock.net/t/1380527/official-dell-u2713hm-2560x1440-semi-glossy-ips-club/1570#post_20577456


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glix*
> 
> Fair enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for 60Hz IPS vs 144Hz TN, you might want to get in touch with stnz, he was discussing his opinions on the same subject not too long ago http://www.overclock.net/t/1380527/official-dell-u2713hm-2560x1440-semi-glossy-ips-club/1570#post_20577456


I'm mainly here to try to figure out how high I can OC the Dell 27". I don't want to run it at 60 Hz, but if it'll do 90+ Hz, then I have some thinking to do before I make a final decision...


----------



## Anoxy

I think 90 Hz is the cap on these monitors. Haven't seen anyone post about clocking higher than that, and I know I can't.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'm mainly here to try to figure out how high I can OC the Dell 27". I don't want to run it at 60 Hz, but if it'll do 90+ Hz, then I have some thinking to do before I make a final decision...


60hz.


----------



## Pandora51

Hey guys. I´m already thinking for a long time to get this screen and 1440p ips in general.
One of my friends bought it now and I was able to test it for some minutes. Its very interesting and the resolution is amazing.

But the Black looks weird and not really like true black. The monitor has a bit bleeding. Maybe enough to rma it but overall the black looks bad and especially from different viewing angles. I know that the black from IPS panels varies with different viewing angles into grey but I even noticed it with like 5% difference in the viewing angle. Just like a TN Panel.
Is this normal or only this Monitor?

If not I would be very dissapointed. Even my 3,5 years old TN Panel looks better at this point. Maybe I expect to much from it? But atleast it is an expensive screen compared to daily 1080p screens.
Otherwise the colors are amazing and everything is sharp!

Thanks in advance


----------



## glix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora51*
> 
> Hey guys. I´m already thinking for a long time to get this screen and 1440p ips in general.
> One of my friends bought it now and I was able to test it for some minutes. Its very interesting and the resolution is amazing.
> 
> But the Black looks weird and not really like true black. The monitor has a bit bleeding. Maybe enough to rma it but overall the black looks bad and especially from different viewing angles. I know that the black from IPS panels varies with different viewing angles into grey but I even noticed it with like 5% difference in the viewing angle. Just like a TN Panel.
> Is this normal or only this Monitor?
> 
> If not I would be very dissapointed. Even my 3,5 years old TN Panel looks better at this point. Maybe I expect to much from it? But atleast it is an expensive screen compared to daily 1080p screens.
> Otherwise the colors are amazing and everything is sharp!
> 
> Thanks in advance


Bleeding on these is luck of the draw. At least with UltraSharps, Dell will advance RMA a replacement so you can compare the two rather than send one back and risk another that's even worse. As for the backlighting itself, sounds like you're referring to IPS glow, which unless you buy the handful of models with a special polarizer will be similar on all IPS panels.

I have another monitor strictly for movie viewing in a different room with an MVA panel specifically because I wanted blacker blacks, but then it trades off colour accuracy and viewing angles. Can't have it all unfortunately, at least not yet


----------



## stnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'm mainly here to try to figure out how high I can OC the Dell 27". I don't want to run it at 60 Hz, but if it'll do 90+ Hz, then I have some thinking to do before I make a final decision...


I OC'ed my own Dell to .. 60Hz. Couldn't find a single way to run it higher than that without playing inside.
Concerning the VG278HE it'll be far greater than the 2713HM - In this special field, meaning competitive FPS only - I myself tried to play on the 2713HM and the thing is just way too slow. Even when compared to a similarly slow monitor. The best buy for FPS players that want a fast monitor and sadly have to forget about good colors would be the VG248QE, same resolution than the VG278HE but sharper and easier to pack when going on LANs. Here, that was my


----------



## Ma15

I was able to overclock mine to 85Hz. Tried 90Hz initially but it started artefacting, so I settled for 85. At this resolution pushing past 60Hz, my 670 does struggle a lot though. I personally don't think the difference is too noticeable but overclocking is free so I guess why not.


----------



## Arizonian

I decided to take the *Blur Busters Frame Skipping Beta Tes*t myself and have some results.
Quote:


> Instructions: (1) Take a photo of this screen with a camera. (2) Make sure photo shows a green "VALID". (3) The resulting photo should have a calendar-style sequence of solid squares. If a square is missing in the sequence, then either the web browser and/or the display is frame skipping.


I decided to check for this in 5 Hz refresh rate increments after 70 Hz refresh.

*FRAME SKIPPING DESKTOP RESULTS*

*EDIT UPDATE*:Test result below have been Incorrectly Done.

*60 Hz Refresh*



*70 Hz Refresh Rate*



*75 Hz Refresh Rate*



*80 Hz Refresh Rate*



*85 Hz Refresh Rate*



*90 Hz Refresh Rate*



However I can get this to 90 Hz gaming and don't show judder or micro stutter during gaming. May be a placebo effect but it does feel more fluid. However I don't have a way to test frame skipping during a game and not about to tweak registry files or something to try and prove it. Here is my BF3 video which does recognize my 90 Hz refresh rate and allows for me to adjust for it in game settings. Perhaps I'm not seeing it so here is a video for you guys to decide.

*IN GAME RESULTS*






Question:

1. During games is frame skipping happening even though it's not visible at 90 Hz Refresh Rate?

2. Is the whole beta frame skipping beta test from Blur Busters valid?

3. Does this prove that the U2713HM, a mult-input monitor, can be over clocked to at least 80 Hz refresh rate without frame skipping?

*EDIT*: Pictures taken with Kodak Easyshare V803 digital camera.

*UPDATE*: This test was incorrectly done. Please see this post two pages ahead for correct test done. *CLICK HERE*


----------



## pwkno

I got my third replacement a few days ago. June 2013 A00, made in China, part number 0GDW1G. This one has no crosshatching, but it does unfortunately have other issues. First of all, the backlight bleed is horrible on this one. It is by far the worst of the four monitors I have had so far. It is very visible during actual use in the bottom left corner and on the bottom edge a few inches from the right. It actually doesn't look bad in the pictures I took, but it is horrible in person. The second problem is a dark spot in the center of the screen. This is very disappointing. I don't know what to do at this point. I am getting very tired of all these problems. Here are some pictures:

Backlight bleed at 35% brightness:


Backlight bleed at 100% brightness:


Dark spot right above cursor:


----------



## pwkno

Here is a much better picture of the backlight bleed at 35% brightness:


----------



## ltpenguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwkno*
> 
> Here is a much better picture of the backlight bleed at 35% brightness:


Check this post out might help you out


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwkno*
> 
> I got my third replacement a few days ago. June 2013 A00, made in China, part number 0GDW1G. This one has no crosshatching, but it does unfortunately have other issues. First of all, the backlight bleed is horrible on this one. It is by far the worst of the four monitors I have had so far. It is very visible during actual use in the bottom left corner and on the bottom edge a few inches from the right. It actually doesn't look bad in the pictures I took, but it is horrible in person. The second problem is a dark spot in the center of the screen. This is very disappointing. I don't know what to do at this point. I am getting very tired of all these problems. Here are some pictures:
> 
> -sniped the pictures-


Your right the BLB at 35% doesn't look that bad in the pics but we'll take your word it's worse in person and I'm assuming visible during actual use when viewing movies or gaming? I'm assuming your not basing BLB from what it looks like in Paint. I'm sorry to hear about your luck. So far it seems the newer than A00 June builds have no cross hatching and BLB seems better but still be luck of the draw. I'm wondering if Dell has changed the panel type completely with new revisions because we seem to have no cross hatching.That spec you pointed out looks like dust trapped more than a dead pixel. They did send you the newest revision as promised. At this point up to you how your going to proceed. Give it another try or not will be your call.


----------



## pwkno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltpenguin*
> 
> Check this post out might help you out


That latest picture I took is actually pretty close to what I see in person in the bottom left corner.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Your right the BLB at 35% doesn't look that bad in the pics but we'll take your word it's worse in person and I'm assuming visible during actual use when viewing movies or gaming? I'm assuming your not basing BLB from what it looks like in Paint. I'm sorry to hear about your luck. So far it seems the newer than A00 June builds have no cross hatching and BLB seems better but still be luck of the draw. I'm wondering if Dell has changed the panel type completely with new revisions because we seem to have no cross hatching.That spec you pointed out looks like dust trapped more than a dead pixel. They did send you the newest revision as promised. At this point up to you how your going to proceed. Give it another try or not will be your call.


I tried watching a letterboxed movie trailer and it is definitely visible during actual use. The dark spot is definitely not a dead pixel. It is probably dust trapped behind one of the panel's layers or some type of damage. I'm definitely not keeping this latest monitor. I will probably keep the second replacement for now and try for another replacement in a few months. I would even take a refund if Dell offered one to me at this point.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwkno*
> 
> That latest picture I took is actually pretty close to what I see in person in the bottom left corner.


The weak spot to back light bleed for the U2713HM has been the lower left hand corner just like the PB278Q has been in the upper right hand corner almost every time when they show.


----------



## skillzdude

Guys I have been so frustrated with Dell service. Just going around in circles for two weeks and no replacement. They say I have to give the old monitor back first. Please help has anyone had this issue. I have sore throat from shouting at them.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skillzdude*
> 
> Guys I have been so frustrated with Dell service. Just going around in circles for two weeks and no replacement. They say I have to give the old monitor back first. Please help has anyone had this issue. I have sore throat from shouting at them.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 4


What? Something isn't copacetic here. Your the very first member who's said that. The only one who's said this. Everyone else here when stayed persistent ended up with an exchange, upgrade and even refund.

Is it they don't believe your issue? Have they asked for pics but not satisfied with what they're seeing? I'm honestly at a loss.

On a side note: I do know that shouting doesn't get anywhere with good customer service. Some feel it's the best route but when a call is being recorded you will lose credibility right off the bat. Have you tried another avenue like Dell Chat? Have you asked to speak with a supervisor? When you ask for supervisor they need to provide you one, and it's someone with more experience. You'll get somewhere quicker if you don't jump on someones bad side right off the bat. I'm sure your understandably frustrated. If all else fails, request refund and try another monitor if in fact they aren't going to exchange.


----------



## skuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I decided to take the *Blur Busters Frame Skipping Beta Tes*t myself and have some results.
> I decided to check for this in 5 Hz refresh rate increments after 70 Hz refresh.
> 
> -snip-
> 
> However I can get this to 90 Hz gaming and don't show judder or micro stutter during gaming. May be a placebo effect but it does feel more fluid. However I don't have a way to test frame skipping during a game and not about to tweak registry files or something to try and prove it. Here is my BF3 video which does recognize my 90 Hz refresh rate and allows for me to adjust for it in game settings. Perhaps I'm not seeing it so here is a video for you guys to decide.
> 
> *IN GAME RESULTS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question:
> 
> 1. During games is frame skipping happening even though it's not visible at 90 Hz Refresh Rate?
> 
> 2. Is the whole beta frame skipping beta test from Blur Busters valid?
> 
> 3. Does this prove that the U2713HM, a mult-input monitor, can be over clocked to at least 80 Hz refresh rate without frame skipping?
> 
> *EDIT*: Pictures taken with Kodak Easyshare V803 digital camera.


very nice, thank you. how exactly did you "overclock" the monitor? only by creating custom resolutions in the nvidia control panel?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skuko*
> 
> very nice, thank you. how exactly did you "overclock" the monitor? only by creating custom resolutions in the nvidia control panel?


Your welcome. Yes I did use Nvidia Control Panel. If you use *EVGA Precision* you can use the *pixel over clocker* as well.

If you use AMD you can follow the *LinusTechTips Guide* or follow the ToastyX *Custom Resolution Utility* guide as well.


----------



## skuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Your welcome. Yes I did use Nvidia Control Panel. If you use *EVGA Precision* you can use the *pixel over clocker* as well.
> 
> If you use AMD you can follow the *LinusTechTips Guide* or follow the ToastyX *Custom Resolution Utility* guide as well.


the question is, did you use custom clocks for it, or just went up to 90Hz with default pixel clocks? sorry i didn't ask clearly the first time









i'd love to hear from others too, whether this is just a lucky draw, or the screen is consistently "overclockable" up to 90 Hz


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skuko*
> 
> the question is, did you use custom clocks for it, or just went up to 90Hz with default pixel clocks? sorry i didn't ask clearly the first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'd love to hear from others too, whether this is just a lucky draw, or the screen is consistently "overclockable" up to 90 Hz


Default pixel clocks. Would love to hear from others too. Here is another pic at 80 Hz refresh I didn't use in my initial post because I thought it wasn't as focused.



EDIT: I didn't think to take multiple pics either when doing this to check for consistency. I won't have free time to do further testing until next weekend with family, working and moderating which comes first. I can take a series of pics at 80 Hz unless someone else does it first.


----------



## iARDAs

Excellent work Arizonian + imaginey rep for you 

I have few questions though.

Does OCing anyway harm our computer? and secondly if something goes wrong, will DELL know that I OCed the monitor?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Excellent work Arizonian + imaginey rep for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have few questions though.
> 
> Does OCing anyway harm our computer? and secondly if something goes wrong, will DELL know that I OCed the monitor?


As anything we OC there's degradation. I don't keep 24/7 OC as I don't feel comfortable and in desk top use feel its not needed. The U2713HM dosent require OC refresh rate to provide judder free play back of blu-ray movies. So its only gaming I take the time to OC and revert back when finished. Not all games except higher refresh rates in game settings. Example Neverwinter only allows me up to 75 Hz refresh in game settings even when my monitor is at 90 Hz.

I'm wondering if it will lead to color retention like MenacingTuba discovered on the QNIX review he recently did when kept OC'd on desk top over a long length of time? He got it to clear up by reverting back to 60 Hz refereh rate and it eventually fixed it. Hence why I'm not using higher refresh unless I'm gaming.

Don't know enough if Dell can find out if its been over clocked or not. Perhaps someone that knows monitors can chime in and provide feed back on all of this.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> 2. Is the whole beta frame skipping beta test from Blur Busters valid?


You are testing the TestUFO Frame Skipping test at www.testufo.com/#test=frameskipping correctly, and 85Hz is definitely frameskipping. However, there's a way to make testing easier. Right now, your frameskipping photo is currently currently capturing too few frames; try for a longer camera exposure.

To trick any cheap camera into doing that:
1. Adjust your "Exposure Compensation" setting in your camera to a higher setting; and
2. Lower the brightness of your monitor by a lot. This forces your camera to take a longer exposure.

For easier frameskipping determination, you need to take a picture of at least 1/10th second (capture about 6+ squares), and preferably 1/5th second (capture about 10+ squares) for a more accurate frameskipping analysis. The first visible square should be more than 2 squares away from the last visible square, or it won't easily help you determine frameskipping.

*Example valid photo of non-frameskipping:*


*Example valid photo of frameskipping:*


But yes, very good test of the frameskipping & you have correctly determined your display is frameskipping at 85Hz. I've amended the instructions at www.testufo.com/#test=frameskipping to also use a longer camera exposure, since it makes it much easier. to detect frameskipping.

Secondary verification tests: The moving photo test at www.testufo.com/#test=photo should show obvious microstutters on a frameskipping display. (provided your GPU/browser is not the bottleneck, but it appears this is not the case for you as Chrome manages perfect synchronization running as the only window on systems that has everything chrome://gpu is enabled). Frameskipping will be much easier to see when playing VSYNC ON than when playing VSYNC OFF. Strafing left/right at high speeds at close distances to high-detail objects during fully synchronized framerate=Hz VSYNC ON will show microstutters on a frameskipping display.


----------



## Arizonian

Thank you so much for coming by and explaining this mdrejhon ! I was not convinced myself as I had questions.









Thanks for clearing this up how to properly test frame skipping and web site correction that it was TestUFO not Blur Busters.

Sorry for members that got thier hopes up too.


----------



## Arizonian

Well took some time out of sleep and tried it out correctly this time. Adjusted ISO speed to catch more squares and it does Frame Skip even at 70 Hz. Unless I did something wrong with my ISO speed, I caught 8 squares this time as per your example above.

*70 Hz Refresh Rate*


EDIT: Will try gaming next weekend with V-sync on as I played with V-sync off in my video I took of BF3 that was smooth.


----------



## bern43

For those having issues with returns, here's the key phrase to use: "I know it isn't your fault, but I'm very frustrated with this experience." Then ask for a supervisor. This works particularly well if you slightly raise your voice when describing the problem. But you shouldn't really have a problem exchanging. For all my issues with Dell, the customer service is actually pretty good.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Well took some time out of sleep and tried it out correctly this time. Adjusted ISO speed to catch more squares and it does Frame Skip even at 70 Hz. Unless I did something wrong with my ISO speed, I caught 8 squares this time as per your example above.


That's a much better camera exposure. Yes, it does appear to be frameskipping -- infrequently (e.g. 1 frame out of 6). An even longer camera exposure of 1/2 second may reveal a more interesting frameskipping pattern, but most cheap cameras can't easily be programmed to do that.

_*Note that web browsers (especially FireFox) can be the cause of the frameskips, but you ran Chrome, which is capable of perfect VSYNC when everything in chrome://gpu is enabled and no apps/tabs consuming resources in background. If there is zero frameskipping at 60Hz, you can trust the frameskipping result in the Chrome browser at 70Hz to be caused by the display._
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> web site correction that it was TestUFO not Blur Busters.


Actually, either is fine. It's known as TestUFO, as well as the Blur Busters Motion Tests. Some people like to call it "The UFO test". The motion test branding is still in "beta", it will probably eventually converge into some common shorthand.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> That's a much better camera exposure. Yes, it does appear to be frameskipping -- infrequently (e.g. 1 frame out of 6). An even longer camera exposure of 1/2 second may reveal a more interesting frameskipping pattern, but most cheap cameras can't easily be programmed to do that.
> 
> _*Note that web browsers (especially FireFox) can be the cause of the frameskips, but you ran Chrome, which is capable of perfect VSYNC when everything in chrome://gpu is enabled and no apps/tabs consuming resources in background. If there is zero frameskipping at 60Hz, you can trust the frameskipping result in the Chrome browser at 70Hz to be caused by the display._
> Actually, either is fine. It's known as TestUFO, as well as the Blur Busters Motion Tests. Some people like to call it "The UFO test". The motion test branding is still in "beta", it will probably eventually converge into some common shorthand.


I just found I didn't have GPU enabled. I just enabled it. GPU enabled same effect. It does Frame Skip at 70 Hz Refresh Rate. Just to make sure I did it right confirmed it's not Frame Skipping at native 60 Hz Refresh Rate.

*70 Hz Refresh Rate*


*60 Hz Refresh Rate*


EDIT: Thanks for all your help in doing the testing right and your professionalism as usual. +1 rep Mdrejohn.


----------



## kevinsbane

Boo. I guess that settles that.


----------



## Sheyster

Lots of useful info in here during the last 24 hours! I've pretty much decided to go with the 144 Hz option. As a very competitive FPS gamer, I think I'll benefit much more from that as opposed to the higher image quality this Dell offers.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Lots of useful info in here during the last 24 hours! *I've pretty much decided to go with the 144 Hz option. As a very competitive FPS gamer*, I think I'll benefit much more from that as opposed to the higher image quality this Dell offers.


Yea it's been quite the roller coaster!

Until 2560 x 1440 is actually *native* 120 Hz refresh rate I'd agree with you if your a very competitive FPS gamer. Over clocking does come with it's draw backs anyway IMO even for 1440p without scalers or that are not multi-input.


----------



## stnz

Just figured what was wrong, and good news, you can overclock the monitor to 100Hz @ 1920x1080.
CS:GO amateurs, be happy ! As playing CS:GO at 144p was useless to me, I settled for a higher overclock with a lower resolution


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> Just figured what was wrong, and good news, you can overclock the monitor to 100Hz @ 1920x1080.
> CS:GO amateurs, be happy ! As playing CS:GO at 144p was useless to me, I settled for a higher overclock with a lower resolution


Have you checked for frame skipping using the utility posted above?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> Just figured what was wrong, and good news, you can overclock the monitor to 100Hz @ 1920x1080.
> CS:GO amateurs, be happy ! As playing CS:GO at 144p was useless to me, I settled for a higher overclock with a lower resolution


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Have you checked for frame skipping using the utility posted above?


I'd check out the frame skipping testing as AndyM95 suggested to see what happens at 1920x1080. Now that we know how to properly take the pic and have Chrome with GPU enabled. This has been a very informative 24 hrs indeed.

Personally since last night and this morning I'm done till I give the gaming over clock a try with V-Sync on eventually and see what happens at 1440p. Any member can give the gaming over clock a try too.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> Just figured what was wrong, and good news, you can overclock the monitor to 100Hz @ 1920x1080.
> CS:GO amateurs, be happy ! As playing CS:GO at 144p was useless to me, I settled for a higher overclock with a lower resolution


I'd also really like to know if you're dropping frames at 1920x1080/100 Hz....







Thanks in advance.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'd also really like to know if you're dropping frames at 1920x1080/100 Hz....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I had the time to do one test in during a break and since I got down the test properly now after some guidance it didn't take long.

*1920 x 1080 100 Hz Refresh rate Frame Skips*.



Must say looking at 1920 x 1080 again really is horrible. My kids have that upstairs but at least it's with Lightboost enabled and not mine anymore unless I want to watch Blu-ray 3D movies.









On a side note even with frame skipping I'm amazed how high it will go. My PB782Q didn't over clock refresh past 80 Hz at 1440p but I'm betting it frame skips too.


----------



## bern43

Just hooked up my replacement. I called Dell on Friday and it was delivered this afternoon. New June A00 revision. Same as my first one. This one has no dead or stuck pixels as far as I can see and the backlight bleed is almost not even there. Way better than my last monitor, and better than the U2412 that I'm replacing. No crosshatching that I can see either. I'll post a pic to officially join the club later tonight.


----------



## stnz

I still had some frame skipping at 1920 x 1080 so I settled for 1680 x 1050, almost no frame skipping at 100Hz and actually more fluid overall than 1920 x 1080. The game looks better as well. At least that's my opinion. I did not properly test for frame skipping though. I have three days off tomorrow so I shall start the test


----------



## Swag

My monitor is arriving tomorrow!







I get to pick it up at my PO box at 10AM tomorrow morning but I'll probably get it in the afternoon because I am lazy.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I had the time to do one test in during a break and since I got down the test properly now after some guidance it didn't take long.
> 
> Must say looking at 1920 x 1080 again really is horrible. My kids have that upstairs but at least it's with Lightboost enabled and not mine anymore unless I want to watch Blu-ray 3D movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note even with frame skipping I'm amazed how high it will go. My PB782Q didn't over clock refresh past 80 Hz at 1440p but I'm betting it frame skips too.


Thanks for your effort. I guess that kind of seals the deal so to speak. ASUS 144 Hz it is...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> I still had some frame skipping at 1920 x 1080 so I settled for 1680 x 1050, almost no frame skipping at 100Hz and actually more fluid overall than 1920 x 1080. The game looks better as well. At least that's my opinion. I did not properly test for frame skipping though. I have three days off tomorrow so I shall start the test


Well, 1680x1050 is gonna net you much better in-game FPS so it'll seem much smoother. I can't imagine running that res on a 27" monitor though.


----------



## stnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Thanks for your effort. I guess that kind of seals the deal so to speak. ASUS 144 Hz it is...
> Well, 1680x1050 is gonna net you much better in-game FPS so it'll seem much smoother. I can't imagine running that res on a 27" monitor though.


Well, on CS:GO it is actually the best looking resolution IMO and the one that runs the smoothest at 100Hz. And I'm saying that after quite a load of testing using launch options.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> Well, on CS:GO it is actually the best looking resolution IMO and the one that runs the smoothest at 100Hz. And I'm saying that after quite a load of testing using launch options.


I'll tell you what... I'll try my current 27" monitor at that res, with CS:GO specifically, and I'll let you know what I think tomorrow.


----------



## bern43

So another issue has now crept up. I'm now getting tons of nvlddmkm TDRs with the occasional blue screen/restart. Never happened before installing this monitor. Could the Dell Display Manager be causing issues? Very strange.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> So another issue has now crept up. I'm now getting tons of nvlddmkm TDRs with the occasional blue screen/restart. Never happened before installing this monitor. Could the Dell Display Manager be causing issues? Very strange.


It's not the monitor. That *nvlddmkm* has to do with your video card not responding. Can be video card drivers, power supply, and even maybe ram. Reinstall drivers and do a clean install first.


----------



## stnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'll tell you what... I'll try my current 27" monitor at that res, with CS:GO specifically, and I'll let you know what I think tomorrow.


Perfect








Be sure to add in cs:go's launch options : -w 1680 -h 1050 -freq 100


----------



## bern43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> It's not the monitor. That *nvlddmkm* has to do with your video card not responding. Can be video card drivers, power supply, and even maybe ram. Reinstall drivers and do a clean install first.


Already done, but the problem persists. I'll try and roll back to 314.22. I already knew it was relating to video card drivers, but it's strange that I've never had a blue screen until installing this monitor. Maybe the higher res is just worsening a problem that was already there. Sigh.


----------



## Swag

So I'm going to be getting my monitor tomorrow afternoon, I should be getting the newest revision, does anyone know which one is that?

Also, what's this on Newegg saying this monitor is 8ms?


----------



## skillzdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> What? Something isn't copacetic here. Your the very first member who's said that. The only one who's said this. Everyone else here when stayed persistent ended up with an exchange, upgrade and even refund.
> 
> Is it they don't believe your issue? Have they asked for pics but not satisfied with what they're seeing? I'm honestly at a loss.
> 
> On a side note: I do know that shouting doesn't get anywhere with good customer service. Some feel it's the best route but when a call is being recorded you will lose credibility right off the bat. Have you tried another avenue like Dell Chat? Have you asked to speak with a supervisor? When you ask for supervisor they need to provide you one, and it's someone with more experience. You'll get somewhere quicker if you don't jump on someones bad side right off the bat. I'm sure your understandably frustrated. If all else fails, request refund and try another monitor if in fact they aren't going to exchange.


Thanks so much I was trying to get a supervisor but he said he had no supervisor.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skillzdude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> What? Something isn't copacetic here. Your the very first member who's said that. The only one who's said this. Everyone else here when stayed persistent ended up with an exchange, upgrade and even refund.
> 
> Is it they don't believe your issue? Have they asked for pics but not satisfied with what they're seeing? I'm honestly at a loss.
> 
> On a side note: I do know that shouting doesn't get anywhere with good customer service. Some feel it's the best route but when a call is being recorded you will lose credibility right off the bat. Have you tried another avenue like Dell Chat? Have you asked to speak with a supervisor? When you ask for supervisor they need to provide you one, and it's someone with more experience. You'll get somewhere quicker if you don't jump on someones bad side right off the bat. I'm sure your understandably frustrated. If all else fails, request refund and try another monitor if in fact they aren't going to exchange.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much I was trying to get a supervisor but he said he had no supervisor.
Click to expand...

Unless you were talking to the largest shareholder, he has a supervisor. Try again with another rep and see if they still won't do it. Or pray to God there's still enough time on your refund clock.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> So I'm going to be getting my monitor tomorrow afternoon, I should be getting the newest revision, does anyone know which one is that?
> 
> Also, what's this on Newegg saying this monitor is 8ms?


Newest revision is *A00 June*. 8ms is gray to gray response time.

From what I understand and if I'm not mistaken, if you take response time and add it to the monitors latency you get your total input lag. *PRAD* has the most accurate and true way to measure with the oscilloscope they use in their testing from what some of the most 'monitor guru's' suggest around OCN.

*U2713HM* = *22.6*
Quote:


> The lag is an important value for gamers. We measure this as the sum of the signal delay time and half of the average switching time. On the U2713HM, we measure a longer signal lag of 15.5 milliseconds, but the integrated scaler probably contributes to this value.
> 
> A further 7.1 milliseconds pass until the target luminance is achieved, giving rise to the average total lag of 22.6 milliseconds. This is probably a tad too much for fans of particularly fast first person shooters, but other users will not notice it at all.




*PB278Q* = *22.5*
Quote:


> Latency is an important indicator for gamers, which we establish as the sum of the signal delay time and half of the averaged response time. We measured a 17.8 ms signal delay time for the PB278Q, which is quite long and leads us to assume that one frame is always being buffered before it is displayed.
> 
> On the other hand, half of the averaged response time is quite fast at 4.7 ms, so adding those two up we obtain a 22.5 ms averaged total latency. This may already be a bit too slow for fans of fast paced first person shooters, everybody else however will be unlikely to notice a difference.




So be careful when comparing response times as it depends who did the review. When someone says - "This monitor has better response time", you'd have to question if it's just GTG or did they add latency to get the total true input lag. As you can see the U2713HM has better latency but slight more GTG response time than the PB278Q which has lower GTG response time but higher latency and when added together it become only 0.01ms difference of each other in actual gaming. Negligible.


----------



## iARDAs

My prior monitor was an Asus VG278H gaming monitor. besides 120hz I dont feel a difference in gaming. I am as good as a gamer in my Dell U2713HM as before.

I have a Samsung 8 Series Led TV in the living room. And when I connect my PC there, I am aterrible gamer because response time is a mess.


----------



## skillzdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Unless you were talking to the largest shareholder, he has a supervisor. Try again with another rep and see if they still won't do it. Or pray to God there's still enough time on your refund clock.


Tried three reps, they all said they had no supervisors. I should have refund time, and might get PB27Q. They agreed to replace but under condition that they didn't cross ship. Dell seems to be lying about their customer support. At least down under here.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> So I'm going to be getting my monitor tomorrow afternoon, I should be getting the newest revision, does anyone know which one is that?
> 
> Also, what's this on Newegg saying this monitor is 8ms?
> 
> 
> 
> Newest revision is *A00 June*. 8ms is gray to gray response time.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> From what I understand and if I'm not mistaken, if you take response time and add it to the monitors latency you get your total input lag. *PRAD* has the most accurate and true way to measure with the oscilloscope they use in their testing from what some of the most 'monitor guru's' suggest around OCN.
> 
> *U2713HM* = *22.6*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The lag is an important value for gamers. We measure this as the sum of the signal delay time and half of the average switching time. On the U2713HM, we measure a longer signal lag of 15.5 milliseconds, but the integrated scaler probably contributes to this value.
> 
> A further 7.1 milliseconds pass until the target luminance is achieved, giving rise to the average total lag of 22.6 milliseconds. This is probably a tad too much for fans of particularly fast first person shooters, but other users will not notice it at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *PB278Q* = *22.5*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Latency is an important indicator for gamers, which we establish as the sum of the signal delay time and half of the averaged response time. We measured a 17.8 ms signal delay time for the PB278Q, which is quite long and leads us to assume that one frame is always being buffered before it is displayed.
> 
> On the other hand, half of the averaged response time is quite fast at 4.7 ms, so adding those two up we obtain a 22.5 ms averaged total latency. This may already be a bit too slow for fans of fast paced first person shooters, everybody else however will be unlikely to notice a difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So be careful when comparing response times as it depends who did the review. When someone says - "This monitor has better response time", you'd have to question if it's just GTG or did they add latency to get the total true input lag. As you can see the U2713HM has better latency but slight more GTG response time than the PB278Q which has lower GTG response time but higher latency and when added together it become only 0.01ms difference of each other in actual gaming. Negligible
Click to expand...

Thanks for the detailed answer! To bad I can't rep you for this!







Anyway, I hope I get lemon-free A00 June. AFAIK, the revision A00 June is normally CH-free or reduced and minimal BLB. Any other problems that were fixed in this revision?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Thanks for the detailed answer! To bad I can't rep you for this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I hope I get lemon-free A00 June. AFAIK, the revision A00 June is normally CH-free or reduced and minimal BLB. Any other problems that were fixed in this revision?


Well the buzzing sound that some monitors displayed when viewing large documents was addressed in the previous revision and hasn't cropped it head in the new A00 June builds.

As for what the newest revision your hoping for, we've been speculating what it addressed. I'm not sure if we confirmed anything yet but your right, we're noticing cross hatching and better chance of less back light bleed. I'm afraid though we're seeing some dead pixels but no more than any other monitor out there. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Thanks for the detailed answer! To bad I can't rep you for this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I hope I get lemon-free A00 June. AFAIK, the revision A00 June is normally CH-free or reduced and minimal BLB. Any other problems that were fixed in this revision?
> 
> 
> 
> Well the buzzing sound that some monitors displayed when viewing large documents was addressed in the previous revision and hasn't cropped it head in the new A00 June builds.
> 
> As for what the newest revision your hoping for, we've been speculating what it addressed. I'm not sure if we confirmed anything yet but your right, we're noticing cross hatching and better chance of less back light bleed. I'm afraid though we're seeing some dead pixels but no more than any other monitor out there. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.
Click to expand...

I hope I don't get the short end of the stick... I would hate to wait another 2 weeks for them to ship me out one... It gets annoying waiting for packages!


----------



## xcalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Newest revision is *A00 June*. 8ms is gray to gray response time.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get this from?
> 
> I have a bran new box right here next to me and it says *A01* on the side and *April 2013*
Click to expand...


----------



## laurie

Got another April 2013 A01. Still has the cross hatching problem. It's going back again.


----------



## iARDAs

Jesus Christ with this crosshatching.

Sorry for you guys.

I hope you can get a good one later.


----------



## Anoxy

Pretty sure every monitor has crosshatching. It's a just an inherent physical characteristic of this technology.

It is only noticeable if you are looking down on the monitor, which you should never really be doing if you're correctly seated with the top bezel at or near eye level. And even then, it's only the lower half, on white backgrounds. Maybe it's time to try a glossy panel if it bothers you so much


----------



## laurie

It's visible on mine at pretty much any angle. The only position I can find where it isn't visible is with the monitor angled at maximum tilt (with the top of the monitor pushed all the way back and the bottom all the way forward. Also I can see it on most colours. The blue log in screen for Windows 7 has it clearly visible.
You say to try a glossy panel. Do you think the issue is with the coating? Why would it only be located to the bottom half of the screen if this was the case?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laurie*
> 
> It's visible on mine at pretty much any angle. The only position I can find where it isn't visible is with the monitor angled at maximum tilt (with the top of the monitor pushed all the way back and the bottom all the way forward. Also I can see it on most colours. The blue log in screen for Windows 7 has it clearly visible.
> You say to try a glossy panel. Do you think the issue is with the coating? Why would it only be located to the bottom half of the screen if this was the case?


Some people are just more sensitive to it. Read this explanation I tried to give - *U2713HM Debugged*.

It's inherent to the LM270WQ1 SLB2 AH-IPS panel type being used. However it doesn't really effect everyone the same either. Just like the PB278Q uses PWM dimming that causes a small percent of people to experience the flickering whether they see it or not that gives them headaches or strains their eyes. No matter which monitor they get it may never improve for them if they're one of the more sensitive people. Some members here did get panels that did have less CH. It's hard to say where you fall.

You don't necessarily have to get a glossy type panel just perhaps another semi-glossy panel that uses a different panel like the PB278Q with Samsung LTM270DL02 PLS panel.

Glossy panels have their own draw backs like a mirror image where you see the entire room behind you being reflected depending on your lighting and room your monitor sits.


----------



## pwkno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Pretty sure every monitor has crosshatching. It's a just an inherent physical characteristic of this technology.
> 
> It is only noticeable if you are looking down on the monitor, which you should never really be doing if you're correctly seated with the top bezel at or near eye level. And even then, it's only the lower half, on white backgrounds. Maybe it's time to try a glossy panel if it bothers you so much


My newest June A00 has no crosshatching. All of my older panels did.


----------



## laurie

Novatech have said that they will check for a different revision to the A01s they have sent. I will try anything else as other than the crosshatching the monitor is just superb.


----------



## pwkno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laurie*
> 
> Novatech have said that they will check for a different revision to the A01s they have sent. I will try anything else as other than the crosshatching the monitor is just superb.


Any monitor that is May A00 or later should have the new panel.


----------



## laurie

That's good to know. They are supposed to ring before dispatching another. I will make sure not to get another A01.


----------



## glix

Can someone please explain to me how the revisions work? I always assumed that as production went along, revision increases would be sequential as changes were made, but I keep hearing about the occasional A01 from a previous month. So is it per month? ie. you can have a May A01 but then June resets back to A00 unless a change is made in mid-June, which then becomes June A01? Or is it how many times that particular monitor has been disassembled and serviced?

My last Dell monitor had an A04 revision which I thought to mean was the 4th revision since release, and that the next change would be an A05 and onwards.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> Perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be sure to add in cs:go's launch options : -w 1680 -h 1050 -freq 100


My current monitor would not do 100 Hz at that res. It does do 68 Hz at 1920x1080 without any frame drop. I ran CS:GO at 1680x1050 for about 15 minutes as a test just to see how I liked it.

My personal conclusion: I really can't run at 1680x1050 on a 27", just too blurry for me. I might be able to deal with it on a 24", but not a 27".


----------



## stnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> My current monitor would not do 100 Hz at that res. It does do 68 Hz at 1920x1080 without any frame drop. I ran CS:GO at 1680x1050 for about 15 minutes as a test just to see how I liked it.
> 
> My personal conclusion: I really can't run at 1680x1050 on a 27", just too blurry for me. I might be able to deal with it on a 24", but not a 27".


Well, I was used to play at that res on my previous 22" monitor. I guess that's why.
I'll try optimizing my settings to be able to kick 1920 x 1080 @ 100Hz


----------



## Mjolnir125

1680 x 1050 isn't even the same aspect ratio (it is 16:10), so I am not sure how you are running that without it looking like crap or having black borders...

A supervisor at Dell is allegedly going to call me tomorrow after he finds out what is actually "fixed" with the new revision. It seems like they are refitting some existing monitors at the factor with the new update (which might mean the new panel) and then selling them as A02 refurbs. New panels that have the update are apparently being sold as A00, since the latest replacement I got was rev A00 and had ZERO crosshatching. However, it had dead pixels AND some pretty bad ghosting in certain situations that was very distracting in games. I may try one more replacement to see if the ghosting is a design decision from too much overdrive, or just something wonky with the panel I got.

If you have a new A00 panel you may want to check for this inverse ghosting; in certain situations you would see a dark trail (seems to be purple) behind a light moving object. It is basically the same as what the U2713H has, but purple instead of green, and not noticeable in as many situations (for some reason this new ghosting is not visible on the desktop while the U2713H ghosting is).


----------



## Swag

Just received my monitor. Using it right now and I have to say, it looks beautiful. Professional looking and just purely amazing. So far, no dead/stuck pixels on mine, minimum BLB, and I have not seen crosshatching yet! Thank god for a good monitor.


----------



## laurie

Which date and revision did by our get?


----------



## stnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> 1680 x 1050 isn't even the same aspect ratio (it is 16:10), so I am not sure how you are running that without it looking like crap or having black borders...
> 
> A supervisor at Dell is allegedly going to call me tomorrow after he finds out what is actually "fixed" with the new revision. It seems like they are refitting some existing monitors at the factor with the new update (which might mean the new panel) and then selling them as A02 refurbs. New panels that have the update are apparently being sold as A00, since the latest replacement I got was rev A00 and had ZERO crosshatching. However, it had dead pixels AND some pretty bad ghosting in certain situations that was very distracting in games. I may try one more replacement to see if the ghosting is a design decision from too much overdrive, or just something wonky with the panel I got.
> 
> If you have a new A00 panel you may want to check for this inverse ghosting; in certain situations you would see a dark trail (seems to be purple) behind a light moving object. It is basically the same as what the U2713H has, but purple instead of green, and not noticeable in as many situations (for some reason this new ghosting is not visible on the desktop while the U2713H ghosting is).


Well, 16:10 is the ratio of my previous monitor so I guess I got used to it. Just tried playing at 1920 x 1080 @ 75Hz and my K/d ration actually doubled. I guess I'll use that from now on !


----------



## Swag

Production date: June 2013
Revison: A00

After calibrating and looking for the best picture that I like myself, I ended with:
Brightness: 100
Contrast: 73
Custom Color:
R: 90
G: 90
B: 100

Confirmed so far:
Dead Pixels: Absolutely none
Stuck Pixels: Absolutely none
Crosshatching: None to me or my friends
Monitor Noise when viewing large documents (500pg research PDF Test): None/Indistinguishable

Unconfirmed:
Looking for any problems for the next 12 hours


----------



## Swag

Dell's Packaging is superb!





I can be officially added to the club now!


----------



## laurie

Thanks for the I info. I will get them to look for an A00 for me.


----------



## stnz

Custom Color:
R: 90, G: 90, B: 100

Does look better than my default setup, I ended up at 95 / 91 / 100


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laurie*
> 
> Thanks for the I info. I will get them to look for an A00 for me.


Not sure if they can do that but it's worth a try!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> Custom Color:
> R: 90, G: 90, B: 100
> 
> Does look better than my default setup, I ended up at 95 / 91 / 100


It took me a while because I started from 50 each and raised to 55 and increased by one each after that. I like a bluish tint in my color rather than the other colors. So you ended up with 95/91/100? How does it look to you?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Production date: June 2013
> Revison: A00
> 
> After calibrating and looking for the best picture that I like myself, I ended with:
> Brightness: 100
> Contrast: 73
> Custom Color:
> R: 90
> G: 90
> B: 100
> 
> Confirmed so far:
> Dead Pixels: Absolutely none
> Stuck Pixels: Absolutely none
> Crosshatching: None to me or my friends
> Monitor Noise when viewing large documents (500pg research PDF Test): None/Indistinguishable
> 
> Unconfirmed:
> Looking for any problems for the next 12 hours


Congrats on a winner!







Glad to hear it









I agree on the packaging, literally the UPS man could've thrown it around it would not have broken. Awesome monitor when they don't have issues.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Production date: June 2013
> Revison: A00
> 
> After calibrating and looking for the best picture that I like myself, I ended with:
> Brightness: 100
> Contrast: 73
> Custom Color:
> R: 90
> G: 90
> B: 100
> 
> Confirmed so far:
> Dead Pixels: Absolutely none
> Stuck Pixels: Absolutely none
> Crosshatching: None to me or my friends
> Monitor Noise when viewing large documents (500pg research PDF Test): None/Indistinguishable
> 
> Unconfirmed:
> Looking for any problems for the next 12 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on a winner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear it
Click to expand...

Thanks! I was wondering, what are your settings for your monitor? I really want to get the best out of the picture quality. Also, I love the quality when watching 1080p videos. I feel like you even get better quality on a 1080p video on this than a normal 1080p monitor. I don't know how that's possible but whatever, I ain't going to complain!


----------



## laurie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Not sure if they can do that but it's worth a try!
> It took me a while because I started from 50 each and raised to 55 and increased by one each after that. I like a bluish tint in my color rather than the other colors. So you ended up with 95/91/100? How does it look to you?


Should be able to Novatech said they would get the technician to check the boxes for a different revision. Now I know which to ask for.


----------



## Anoxy

Woah, Swag, brightness at 100? Are you blind yet?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Woah, Swag, brightness at 100? Are you blind yet?


Slowly. I like the picture at 100 though. Makes it look 100% sexier than any of the others.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Thanks! I was wondering, what are your settings for your monitor? I really want to get the best out of the picture quality. Also, I love the quality when watching 1080p videos. I feel like you even get better quality on a 1080p video on this than a normal 1080p monitor. I don't know how that's possible but whatever, I ain't going to complain!


Also one of the only monitors I believe to have native 24 Hz judder playback with external Blu-ray player hooked up via HDMI and also no need for over clocking.

I got mine to *Color Temp / 6500K / 75% Contrast / 35% Brightness*. At most I only go up to 40% Brightness when watching blu-ray movies, but to each his own. My eyes would be searing any higher, especially at night in a dark room.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Thanks! I was wondering, what are your settings for your monitor? I really want to get the best out of the picture quality. Also, I love the quality when watching 1080p videos. I feel like you even get better quality on a 1080p video on this than a normal 1080p monitor. I don't know how that's possible but whatever, I ain't going to complain!
> 
> 
> 
> Also one of the only monitors I believe to have native 24 Hz judder playback with external Blu-ray player hooked up via HDMI and also no need for over clocking.
> 
> I got mine to *Color Temp / 6500K / 75% Contrast / 35% Brightness*. At most I only go up to 40% Brightness when watching blu-ray movies, but to each his own. My eyes would be searing any higher, especially at night in a dark room.
Click to expand...

I just tried lowering it to 80 and it just seems so off to me. Like the colors aren't as vibrant... I guess I need to stick to 100 brightness!


----------



## Anoxy

I'm guessing you cranked it up to 100% when you got it so now anything less looks "off"

Can't say that's very great for your eyes....but they're your eyes


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I'm guessing you cranked it up to 100% when you got it so now anything less looks "off"
> 
> Can't say that's very great for your eyes....but they're your eyes


I have 20/15 vision, I assume I can do this since I run all my other monitors at 100 and I haven't had any problems for a long time (around 7 years already).


----------



## glix

I have mine set to 78% brightness, 75% contrast. Red 100, Green 96, Blue 100.

Swag are your other monitors also LED backlit? I have a 17" Dell P170S on the side which has dual CCFLs and that one at 100% is like this one at 60%.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glix*
> 
> I have mine set to 78% brightness, 75% contrast. Red 100, Green 96, Blue 100.
> 
> Swag are your other monitors also LED backlit? I have a 17" Dell P170S on the side which has dual CCFLs and that one at 100% is like this one at 60%.


All backlit. My other Dell's are backlit and I'm pretty sure my Crossover 27Qs are all backlit as well.


----------



## glix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> All backlit. My other Dell's are backlit and I'm pretty sure my Crossover 27Qs are all backlit as well.


Ah sorry if I wasn't clear, I meant LED backlit vs CCFL backlit. Basically all the new ones are LED, they don't have a warm-up time and can be much brighter. I imagine your older ones from years ago were probably CCFL so 100% brightness on those isn't nearly as eye-roasting as 100% brightness on these.

Whatever you're most comfortable with is all good though, just wanted to mention the difference in how high they go.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> All backlit. My other Dell's are backlit and I'm pretty sure my Crossover 27Qs are all backlit as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah sorry if I wasn't clear, I meant LED backlit vs CCFL backlit. Basically all the new ones are LED, they don't have a warm-up time and can be much brighter. I imagine your older ones from years ago were probably CCFL so 100% brightness on those isn't nearly as eye-roasting as 100% brightness on these.
> 
> Whatever you're most comfortable with is all good though, just wanted to mention the difference in how high they go.
Click to expand...

Well all my new ones are LED backlit and I don't have a problem with them. I'm not a fan of dim monitors and that's why my phone is always on 100% brightness.


----------



## Mattgfx

Brighting my post back from the dead for some people asking about this monitor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattgfx*
> 
> PANEL UPDATE:
> 
> Some great news for everyone wondering about this so called "SLC1" Panel update. A friend of mine has about four of these monitors, he decided to take a peak inside to find out which build date and rev have which Panel.
> 
> 1. April 2013 A01
> LG.Display LM270WQ1-SLB2
> (Taken from TFT)
> 
> 
> 2. April 2013 A01
> LG.Display LM270WQ1-SLB2
> 
> 3. May 2013 A01
> LG.Display LM270WQ1-SLB2
> 
> 4. May 2013 A00
> LG.Display LM270WQ1-*SLC1*
> Photo Proof:
> 
> 
> Would you look at that, the speculation is correct, there is a newer panel out "SLC1" and seems to come in May 2013 Rev A00 . I happened to receive one of these also and i can tell you the crosshatching is a night and day difference. It really isn't even noticeable anymore with the newer panel. i Have not noticed any inverse ghosting or ghosting issues at ALL. Have done many tests and things seem to be A okay. Also no color tint issues.
> 
> RECAP:
> 
> Newest Panels are in MAY/JUNE BUILD DATE and onward with a REV A00. Refurbished monitors with an A02 tag also have the newer panel in them.


----------



## skillzdude

Dell seems to be trying to force a refund now. WHAT IS UP WITH THIS? It has been 3 weeks. No new monitor. Can't bloody sleep.


----------



## iARDAs

Guys after switching to Display Port, the sRGB mode looks better and more accurate than Dual DVI port...

I wonder if somehow my dual dvi cable was not 100% fitted to the monitor before.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skillzdude*
> 
> Dell seems to be trying to force a refund now. WHAT IS UP WITH THIS? It has been 3 weeks. No new monitor. Can't bloody sleep.


So let me understand and correct me if I'm wrong.

1. You bought your monitor directly from DELL? IF not where did you purchase it?
2. You were asked to show them a picture of your back light bleed, cross hatching or both?
3. Did you provide them the picture they requested? Was it of the bleed, cross hatching or both?
4. Did they come out and say they weren't satisfied with your picture provided? IF they did say they weren't satisfied, what was the reason?

Is the club pic you submitted here the same one you submitted to DELL, if you submitted a pic?


Spoiler: Your Club Pic Submission



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skillzdude*
> 
> Wow actually I seem to be lucky now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check this out






I'm sorry to say your the first and only member that's having this issue. All of the members got replacements until they received a passable monitor. One member received five, last one was an upgrade to U2713H a $999 monitor and not sure if he returned it or kept it since he's moved on. One other member received three before he voluntarily gave up and requested full refund. Everyone here else did exchanges until they received a passable monitor.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Guys after switching to Display Port, the sRGB mode looks better and more accurate than Dual DVI port...
> 
> I wonder if somehow my dual dvi cable was not 100% fitted to the monitor before.


Hmmm, your bringing something new to the table. Guess a DVI-D cable could be bad or Display port works better? Now I'm wondering if I should try a display port cable myself thinking it can be better than what picture quality I already have on my desk? That would be amazing. Either you got a bad cable or display port is better to use. Anyone else try both? And if so, was there a difference?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skillzdude*
> 
> Dell seems to be trying to force a refund now. WHAT IS UP WITH THIS? It has been 3 weeks. No new monitor. Can't bloody sleep.


I feel for you! I hope you get to return it! I'm going to assume that this experience would make you stray away from Dell so that sucks a lot since this monitor is amazing for me so far!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Guys after switching to Display Port, the sRGB mode looks better and more accurate than Dual DVI port...
> 
> I wonder if somehow my dual dvi cable was not 100% fitted to the monitor before.


I think DVI still has superior picture quality. Have you tried using a different DVI? Displayport is still young so it isn't as nice as DVI yet.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Hmmm, your bringing something new to the table. Guess a DVI-D cable could be bad or Display port works better? Now I'm wondering if I should try a display port cable myself thinking it can be better than what picture quality I already have on my desk? That would be amazing. Either you got a bad cable or display port is better to use. Anyone else try both? And if so, was there a difference?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I think DVI still has superior picture quality. Have you tried using a different DVI? Displayport is still young so it isn't as nice as DVI yet.


For me really the colors looked even more right at sRGB mode which is the calibrated mode. Remember when I told you guys that I was using my own custom Red and Green colors? Not anymore. But once again I most probably had a bad cable or my cable did not fit 100%... I remember once or twice all of a sudden my screen would go black and it would only come back if i touch the dvi cable. However when I checked it my cable seemed to be 100% fitted into the slot. Because of those few black screen issues I wanted to go for a Display Port and I am not having that very small issue anymore and the colors look better. ( It is not much better but the green and red tint is gone)


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Hmmm, your bringing something new to the table. Guess a DVI-D cable could be bad or Display port works better? Now I'm wondering if I should try a display port cable myself thinking it can be better than what picture quality I already have on my desk? That would be amazing. Either you got a bad cable or display port is better to use. Anyone else try both? And if so, was there a difference?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I think DVI still has superior picture quality. Have you tried using a different DVI? Displayport is still young so it isn't as nice as DVI yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For me really the colors looked even more right at sRGB mode which is the calibrated mode. Remember when I told you guys that I was using my own custom Red and Green colors? Not anymore. But once again I most probably had a bad cable or my cable did not fit 100%... I remember once or twice all of a sudden my screen would go black and it would only come back if i touch the dvi cable. However when I checked it my cable seemed to be 100% fitted into the slot. Because of those few black screen issues I wanted to go for a Display Port and I am not having that very small issue anymore and the colors look better. ( It is not much better but the green and red tint is gone)
Click to expand...

Try to make the Blue a bit higher than the red/green. Having higher red/green normally results in an ugly tintish color.


----------



## ournewlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I'm sorry to say your the first and only member that's having this issue. All of the members got replacements until they received a passable monitor.


I also am in the same boat. Dell Japan gave me 2 options (a couple of days after buying the monitor);

1. Buy a replacement monitor then send the old one back to get a refund in a month.
2. Send the old monitor back then after 2 weeks I'll get a replacement.

So maybe Dell in different countries have different return rules.

My original (May A01) had cross hatching and BLB. I decided to go with option 1 and buy a replacement. The new monitor was a May A00 (in theory the new panel type which Dell Japan refer as 'version 6'); cross hatching fixed but BLB just as bad (ruins movies for me).
So I've sent the second monitor back for a refund. Apparently I'll get both refunds in September.
They've told me they'll let me know when the next version is in stock (which I'm guessing will be June A00).

In the time being I bought a 2nd hand Dell S2409W to get me by. Not a bad monitor really. No BLB or other problems but the colours and visual quality in general is no where near as good as the U2713HM (I think the S2409W is a TN panel maybe), so I'll still buy my 3rd one when the next version is in stock.

So count yourself lucky you people who are simply sent replacement after replacement until you get a good monitor









Anyway, I thought I'd chime in.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Swag, have you checked for ghosting?

As far as color calibration goes, your eyes will get used to any tints you induce by changing the RGB sliders fairly quickly, especially if there is no other light source in your room. Unless you have a calibration device, you aren't going to get accurate colors by fiddling with the RGB sliders. If it looks better to you then that is fine, but the human eye can't judge colors very well when there is nothing to compare them to.

I don't know how ANYONE can run this at 100% brightness for general use. The typical brightness used for photo editing and things like that is 120 cd/m^2. At 100%, the U2713HM is about 380 cd/m^2. For comparison, my CCFL backlit U2211h needs brightness at over 80% to hit 120 cd/m^2, while an older Benq TN panel I have can't even hit that at 100%. Just because you ran all your previous monitors at 100% DOES NOT mean you should be doing the same thing with your U2713HM; it is brighter than a lot of other monitors out there.Color vibrancy has more to do with gamut than brightness; if you want slightly more vibrant colors then you should use the standard or custom modes, which have a wider gamut than the sRGB mode.


----------



## Mattgfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Swag, have you checked for ghosting?
> 
> As far as color calibration goes, your eyes will get used to any tints you induce by changing the RGB sliders fairly quickly, especially if there is no other light source in your room. Unless you have a calibration device, you aren't going to get accurate colors by fiddling with the RGB sliders. If it looks better to you then that is fine, but the human eye can't judge colors very well when there is nothing to compare them to.
> 
> I don't know how ANYONE can run this at 100% brightness for general use. The typical brightness used for photo editing and things like that is 120 cd/m^2. At 100%, the U2713HM is about 380 cd/m^2. For comparison, my CCFL backlit U2211h needs brightness at over 80% to hit 120 cd/m^2, while an older Benq TN panel I have can't even hit that at 100%. Just because you ran all your previous monitors at 100% DOES NOT mean you should be doing the same thing with your U2713HM; it is brighter than a lot of other monitors out there.Color vibrancy has more to do with gamut than brightness; if you want slightly more vibrant colors then you should use the standard or custom modes, which have a wider gamut than the sRGB mode.


Just turned my monitor up to 100% and almost went blind, ha. I like to keep it during the day around 55% and at night like 45%. I always have lights on in my office.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ournewlife*
> 
> I also am in the same boat. Dell Japan gave me 2 options (a couple of days after buying the monitor);
> 
> 1. Buy a replacement monitor then send the old one back to get a refund in a month.
> 2. Send the old monitor back then after 2 weeks I'll get a replacement.
> 
> So maybe Dell in different countries have different return rules.
> 
> My original (May A01) had cross hatching and BLB. I decided to go with option 1 and buy a replacement. The new monitor was a May A00 (in theory the new panel type which Dell Japan refer as 'version 6'); cross hatching fixed but BLB just as bad (ruins movies for me).
> So I've sent the second monitor back for a refund. Apparently I'll get both refunds in September.
> They've told me they'll let me know when the next version is in stock (which I'm guessing will be June A00).
> 
> In the time being I bought a 2nd hand Dell S2409W to get me by. Not a bad monitor really. No BLB or other problems but the colours and visual quality in general is no where near as good as the U2713HM (I think the S2409W is a TN panel maybe), so I'll still buy my 3rd one when the next version is in stock.
> 
> So count yourself lucky you people who are simply sent replacement after replacement until you get a good monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I thought I'd chime in.


Thank your for the response ournewlife. I'm going to start keeping track on this on a document so I can advise members that ask moving foward.

ournewlife - *Japan* - 2 times before failing to fulfill needs. (Buy replacement or Send back before exchange)
iKill4Fun - *SIngapour* - 4 times before failing to fulfill needs. (Free cross shipping)

I'm waiting on skillzduden - *Australlia* - to tell me how many he's exchanged for confirmation before they're forcing him for refund.

I do have one question....on the Japan Dell site can you find the warranty and tell us what it says about Premium Panels?

EDIT : *United States* - unlimited exchanges free cross shipping.


----------



## laurie

Novatech (whilst being very helpful) are unable to send a different revision. All they have are A01 revisions. What is the general opinion of the ASUS PB278Q?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laurie*
> 
> Novatech (whilst being very helpful) are unable to send a different revision. All they have are A01 revisions. What is the general opinion of the ASUS PB278Q?


It's one of the top three monitors in my book. You can find a slew of info here - *Asus PB278Q: The Official 2560x1440 Semi-Glossy PLS Thread.*

My opinions on major brand monitors in order - Viewsonic VP2770 - DELL U2713HM - ASUS PB278Q. Based on opinion I love the U2713HM most compared to the VP V shaped bird feet stand and price was too expensive to be worth it for me personally.

Good luck on your next endeavor.


----------



## royalkilla408

Hey,

I would like to join. I have two of the Dell U2713HM. One I use and the other one my family does. Both are A01.

Thanks!


----------



## laurie

Thank you for the reply. The ASUS is only £40 more so I think it's worth a shot. The Viewsonic is out of my price range. I also need a screen that can rotate. Limits my options a bit. I will have a look at the link.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> It's one of the top three monitors in my book. You can find a slew of info here - *Asus PB278Q: The Official 2560x1440 Semi-Glossy PLS Thread.*
> 
> My opinions on major brand monitors in order - Viewsonic VP2770 - DELL U2713HM - ASUS PB278Q. Based on opinion I love the U2713HM most compared to the VP V shaped bird feet stand and price was too expensive to be worth it for me personally.
> 
> Good luck on your next endeavor.


Don't forget the new Eizo EV2763W, it can be difficult to find at the moment though. It's probably the best overall 1440p monitor from a big brand, even better than the VP2770


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Swag, have you checked for ghosting?
> 
> As far as color calibration goes, your eyes will get used to any tints you induce by changing the RGB sliders fairly quickly, especially if there is no other light source in your room. Unless you have a calibration device, you aren't going to get accurate colors by fiddling with the RGB sliders. If it looks better to you then that is fine, but the human eye can't judge colors very well when there is nothing to compare them to.
> 
> I don't know how ANYONE can run this at 100% brightness for general use. The typical brightness used for photo editing and things like that is 120 cd/m^2. At 100%, the U2713HM is about 380 cd/m^2. For comparison, my CCFL backlit U2211h needs brightness at over 80% to hit 120 cd/m^2, while an older Benq TN panel I have can't even hit that at 100%. Just because you ran all your previous monitors at 100% DOES NOT mean you should be doing the same thing with your U2713HM; it is brighter than a lot of other monitors out there.Color vibrancy has more to do with gamut than brightness; if you want slightly more vibrant colors then you should use the standard or custom modes, which have a wider gamut than the sRGB mode.


I was playing games yesterday and Ghosting was no where to be found. I also put my face right next to the monitor and looked at the pointer and quickly moved the mouse to check for ghosting.


----------



## glix

I was just browsing a particular page and noticed that among all the screens in my home, the U2713HM is the only one where the tops and bottoms of each grey section turn green while scrolling. Is this to do with the monitor's overdrive? Happens in both Firefox and IE.

http://www.mercedes-benz.ca/content/canada/mpc/mpc_canada_website/en/home_mpc/passengercars/home/new_cars/models/e-class/c207/facts/equipment/standardoptional.html


----------



## ascari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laurie*
> 
> Novatech (whilst being very helpful) are unable to send a different revision. All they have are A01 revisions. What is the general opinion of the ASUS PB278Q?


Have a look at PCBuyit, they state in the monitor description that they have the A00 revision for sale.

http://www.pcbuyit.co.uk/dell-ultrasharp-u2713hm-revison-27inch-widescreen-monitor-black-p-2170.html


----------



## eyecrave

Got a June 2013 A00 version and i only notice the blb on the top right of screen on a black background but other than that it is perfect.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyecrave*
> 
> Got a June 2013 A00 version and i only notice the blb on the top right of screen on a black background but other than that it is perfect.


Congrats on the monitor









Top right is in new spot. Most have been lower left. Thanks for the revision info. I take it your keeping it. Go ahead and submit a pic with OCN name in screen shot and entry on OP page to join us.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eyecrave*
> 
> Got a June 2013 A00 version and i only notice the blb on the top right of screen on a black background but other than that it is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top right is in new spot. Most have been lower left. Thanks for the revision info. I take it your keeping it. Go ahead and submit a pic with OCN name in screen shot and entry on OP page to join us.
Click to expand...

I have yellow BLB on the bottom left. It's very prominent in a black background but no show in any other color.


----------



## eyecrave

Here you go bad pic inc..


----------



## Swag

Can a dead pixel just come out of no where?

Also, there was this flashing box that persisted after using the PRAD Ghosting test program. Is there a way to fix this?


----------



## glix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Can a dead pixel just come out of no where?
> 
> Also, there was this flashing box that persisted after using the PRAD Ghosting test program. Is there a way to fix this?


I bought a tv last year that developed a single dead red subpixel after a few days. Kind of annoying considering it was already on the wall, but I took it down to be exchanged.


----------



## mystvearn

I just got my U2713HM. There is a ton of real estate on this screen. Everything online looks small.

I've tried the default windows calibration software, then went back to the default factory setting. Compared to my U2311H monitor, I think the colour is a bit soft? I am not sure if this is due to the big resolution that everything appears smaller.

Is there a better way to calibrate this screen? I seem to be going back and fourth between standard and Game.

Also, is there a youtube video or a website which I can use to test the monitor? Just to make sure there are no dead pixels or anything. I am going to test this monitor with the ps3 next.

Thanks


----------



## laurie

If you can't see any dead pixels on a white or black background then I wouldn't worry about it. It's only when you notice them it becomes a problem. I loved everything about the Dell, such a shame the cross hatching issue is so prominent. I have the ASUS arriving tomorrow. Will report back of course. Likely to be in the correct thread though. Big thanks to Arizonian for all the advice.


----------



## mystvearn

I see. Thanks. Text still appear small in web browser.

Should I increase windows font size, web browser zoom/font size or lower the resolution to 1080p?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Can a dead pixel just come out of no where?
> 
> Also, there was this flashing box that persisted after using the PRAD Ghosting test program. Is there a way to fix this?


Technically yes you can develop a dead pixel later down the road. It happened with my PB278Q that had one in the lower left that I couldn't really see. Then almost two weeks in a second appeared and I noticed it because it was right in line of sight dead center and it could dot an 'i' when viewing text. Once noticed I couldn't train my eye to focus off of it. Hence the return of that monitor and prompted me to try the U2713HM which I ended up preferring.

As for the PRAD test you took, ack, I thought you were happy with the monitor. Why still run tests? Not sure what the test did for this flashing box. Have you tried turning off the monitor for a while and then see if that clears it up. Not sure what to say on that. Maybe Mjolnir125 has some thought since he was the one trying to find if you saw ghosting. The older revisions did not exhibit one bit of ghosting. He may have just received a bad monitor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystvearn*
> 
> I see. Thanks. Text still appear small in web browser.
> 
> Should I increase windows font size, web browser zoom/font size or lower the resolution to 1080p?


Congrats on the monitor.









Coming from 1080p to 1440p can take a little bit to get used to but going back to 1080p will defeat the purpose of the extra real estate your gaining. Give it a couple weeks and you'll see you won't be able to go back. Everything just has such more color it's beautiful.

Don't forget to post a pic of your monitor with OCN screen name in shot and fill out the entry form on OP and join us.


----------



## mystvearn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Congrats on the monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from 1080p to 1440p can take a little bit to get used to but going back to 1080p will defeat the purpose of the extra real estate your gaining. Give it a couple weeks and you'll see you won't be able to go back. Everything just has such more color it's beautiful.
> 
> Don't forget to post a pic of your monitor with OCN screen name in shot and fill out the entry form on OP and join us.


I see. Thanks. I just adjust the windows font size from "smaller" to "medium". That seem to work for most part.

On standard setting, I did not notice any problems with KOF XIII on my PS3. So everything is fine there. The scale up is not that big of an issue as I can sit further away from the monitor. Also Tried XCOM:EU, on 1440p. I can see more of the map.


----------



## laurie

Great game choice with KOF. I'm a massive fan. Used to make custom arcade sticks. Enjoy the monitor. I really liked the rotation for my Xbox. Playing Cave shooters like Dodonpachi Saidaioujou etc in tate is so much better.


----------



## MaxMax

Does anyone know why amazon lists this monitor twice:
once as Modellnumber: 210-40667 ASIN: B0091ME4A0 listed since 24. August 2012
and secondly as: Modellnumber: 210-40670 ASIN: B00CYWUWK0 listed since 24. Mai 2013

is the later one maybe the "new" revision A02 with the new LG panel?
thanks


----------



## Blasman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystvearn*
> 
> I see. Thanks. Text still appear small in web browser.
> 
> Should I increase windows font size, web browser zoom/font size or lower the resolution to 1080p?


Lowering the resolution to 1080p kind of defeats the purpose of a 1440p monitor. One way to make things bigger is to raise the Windows DPI setting (Screen Resolution > Make text and other items larger or smaller) from Small to Medium and see how that looks. Personally, I don't like that option and it also raises the DPI on my secondary monitor that is only 1080p, and everything on that monitor becomes too large, and on the Dell U2713HM it just "looks weird" to me. I use Firefox and got the extension "Default Full Zoom Level" and set it to 125%, and that seems to work great. In Chrome you can set the default zoom level without an extension, and I imagine that other browsers have similar ways to doing this.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystvearn*
> 
> I just got my U2713HM. There is a ton of real estate on this screen. Everything online looks small.
> 
> I've tried the default windows calibration software, then went back to the default factory setting. Compared to my U2311H monitor, I think the colour is a bit soft? I am not sure if this is due to the big resolution that everything appears smaller.
> 
> Is there a better way to calibrate this screen? I seem to be going back and fourth between standard and Game.
> 
> Also, is there a youtube video or a website which I can use to test the monitor? Just to make sure there are no dead pixels or anything. I am going to test this monitor with the ps3 next.
> 
> Thanks


Go into the menu on the Dell, go to the page for presets, go to the bottom and enter Custom Color. Change Red to 90, Green to 90, and Blue to 100. That should give you a baseline of a nice looking blend. I recommend though that you look for one that you really like by playing around with this, just make sure you keep Blue to 100 unless you like those yellow tintish colors on your screen.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Can a dead pixel just come out of no where?
> 
> Also, there was this flashing box that persisted after using the PRAD Ghosting test program. Is there a way to fix this?
> 
> 
> 
> Technically yes you can develop a dead pixel later down the road. It happened with my PB278Q that had one in the lower left that I couldn't really see. Then almost two weeks in a second appeared and I noticed it because it was right in line of sight dead center and it could dot an 'i' when viewing text. Once noticed I couldn't train my eye to focus off of it. Hence the return of that monitor and prompted me to try the U2713HM which I ended up preferring.
> 
> As for the PRAD test you took, ack, I thought you were happy with the monitor. Why still run tests? Not sure what the test did for this flashing box. Have you tried turning off the monitor for a while and then see if that clears it up. Not sure what to say on that. Maybe Mjolnir125 has some thought since he was the one trying to find if you saw ghosting. The older revisions did not exhibit one bit of ghosting. He may have just received a bad monitor.
Click to expand...

I am still incredibly happy with this monitor, just wanted to run some tests for you guys.







Well, the problems was fixed, I reinstalled Windows. Probably with all the restarts it fixed itself or something. Also, there is no ghosting and it seems a pixel that does not like white is the only thing that is causing problems. It doesn't show in any other color except white. When I put it to a white background, it stays as black; but anything else, it changes completely. I'm not going to complain, the monitor is amazing and I have no problems, no need for an RMA!


----------



## mystvearn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laurie*
> 
> Great game choice with KOF. I'm a massive fan. Used to make custom arcade sticks. Enjoy the monitor. I really liked the rotation for my Xbox. Playing Cave shooters like Dodonpachi Saidaioujou etc in tate is so much better.


I'll be testing it with BlazBlu Calamity Trigger for PC soon. Even faster game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blasman*
> 
> Lowering the resolution to 1080p kind of defeats the purpose of a 1440p monitor. One way to make things bigger is to raise the Windows DPI setting (Screen Resolution > Make text and other items larger or smaller) from Small to Medium and see how that looks. Personally, I don't like that option and it also raises the DPI on my secondary monitor that is only 1080p, and everything on that monitor becomes too large, and on the Dell U2713HM it just "looks weird" to me. I use Firefox and got the extension "Default Full Zoom Level" and set it to 125%, and that seems to work great. In Chrome you can set the default zoom level without an extension, and I imagine that other browsers have similar ways to doing this.


I did that. I just increased the default text size of windows. Cures everything else.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Go into the menu on the Dell, go to the page for presets, go to the bottom and enter Custom Color. Change Red to 90, Green to 90, and Blue to 100. That should give you a baseline of a nice looking blend. I recommend though that you look for one that you really like by playing around with this, just make sure you keep Blue to 100 unless you like those yellow tintish colors on your screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still incredibly happy with this monitor, just wanted to run some tests for you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the problems was fixed, I reinstalled Windows. Probably with all the restarts it fixed itself or something. Also, there is no ghosting and it seems a pixel that does not like white is the only thing that is causing problems. It doesn't show in any other color except white. When I put it to a white background, it stays as black; but anything else, it changes completely. I'm not going to complain, the monitor is amazing and I have no problems, no need for an RMA!


I did the 90, 90, 100. I get a very blue tint. Worse than increasing the colour temperature. My brightess is 39, contrast is 60 on standard setting. I'm still missing something from the U2311H. I think I will be hooking both soon and recalibrating the U27113HM


----------



## Anoxy

Or maybe your U2311H is 'off' and you just need to let your eyes adjust?


----------



## mystvearn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Or maybe your U2311H is 'off' and you just need to let your eyes adjust?


That might be a possiblity


----------



## DADDYDC650

I took a pic of my buddies June 2013 A00 Dell u2713hm. He said that there WAS back light bleeding in the bottom left corner and a smaller amount around the panel. He took a picture tonight with the brightness at 35 percent and contrast at 75 percent and this is what he got using his Note 2 smartphone and sitting from about 6 feet away or so to eliminate ips-glow. Is it possible for backlight bleeding to die down after using it enough? BTW, there are no dead pixels, no cross-hatching and the monitor is in mint condition. What do you folks think?


----------



## Mattgfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I took a pic of my buddies June 2013 A00 Dell u2713hm. He said that there WAS back light bleeding in the bottom left corner and a smaller amount around the panel. He took a picture tonight with the brightness at 35 percent and contrast at 75 percent and this is what he got using his Note 2 smartphone and sitting from about 6 feet away or so to eliminate ips-glow. Is it possible for backlight bleeding to die down after using it enough? BTW, there are no dead pixels, no cross-hatching and the monitor is in mint condition. What do you folks think?


honestly his phone camera is probably not picking up all the BLB. It prob looks like that in real life, but as always our cameras will pick up more bleed then normal.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I took a pic of my buddies *June 2013 A00* Dell u2713hm. He said that there WAS back light bleeding in the bottom left corner and a smaller amount around the panel. He took a picture tonight with the brightness at 35 percent and contrast at 75 percent and this is what he got using his Note 2 smartphone and sitting from about 6 feet away or so to eliminate ips-glow. Is it possible for backlight bleeding to die down after using it enough? BTW, there are *no dead pixels, no cross-hatching and the monitor is in mint condition.* What do you folks think?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I think it's great, If he's not seeing back light bleed in actual use then it doesn't matter what the pic looks like. Sounds like he's not seeing it in actual use since you didn't mention it.

I'm happy to hear we are starting to confirm *MAY A00 revisions and later are no longer showing cross hatching* so far on the monitors being reported thus far. This might be the turning point as we are starting to see a pattern now. No cross hatching, and much less back light bleed.

As Mattgfx pointed out with his May 2013 A00 LG.Display LM270WQ1-SLC1 panel.
*Photo Proof:*

BTW tell your friend to stop by and join us.


----------



## PCM2

This is promising stuff indeed on the new revisions. Keep the reports coming in.


----------



## skillzdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> So let me understand and correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> 1. You bought your monitor directly from DELL? IF not where did you purchase it?
> 2. You were asked to show them a picture of your back light bleed, cross hatching or both?
> 3. Did you provide them the picture they requested? Was it of the bleed, cross hatching or both?
> 4. Did they come out and say they weren't satisfied with your picture provided? IF they did say they weren't satisfied, what was the reason?
> 
> Is the club pic you submitted here the same one you submitted to DELL, if you submitted a pic?
> 
> I'm sorry to say your the first and only member that's having this issue. All of the members got replacements until they received a passable monitor. One member received five, last one was an upgrade to U2713H a $999 monitor and not sure if he returned it or kept it since he's moved on. One other member received three before he voluntarily gave up and requested full refund. Everyone here else did exchanges until they received a passable monitor.


Sorry for late reply.
1. I bought from Dell
2. Asked for both
3. I provided both
4. They took 2 weeks but agreed for a replacement, under the condition that I gave the old one back first. Then when I argued about their warranty promising cross shipping they just said we don't have stock anymore. Clearly they had stock as I rang and checked the sales people. My club pic is a different one to that one, that is my BLB photo I sent to Dell. I threatened to launch a Fair Trading case and now they are going through with it. For now at least I'm not sure how it will turn out. Thank you for your support Arizonian


----------



## laurie

Just a quick post here before I move to the Asus thread. I got the PB278 today.
I've had two of the Dells, both returned due to crosshatching and a backlight bleed in the bottom left.

The Asus.

Better.

Blacks.
No Crosshatching.
No backling bleed.
Ever so slightly smoother coating.
Pretty good 3W speakers.
Bit quicker response time. Less blur when spinning about.
Comes with more cables.

Worse.

The Dell had better colour by quite a way. Looked richer. Could be the calibration.
Dell had a better stand. More sturdy.
I think the whites were whiter on the Dell too. Not too sure on this.
Dell had better controls for the OSD.

To be honest there isn't a lot in it if you take out the crosshatching issue.
The Asus is more expensive in the UK. So there is that.

Thanks.


----------



## glix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laurie*
> 
> Just a quick post here before I move to the Asus thread. I got the PB278 today.
> I've had two of the Dells, both returned due to crosshatching and a backlight bleed in the bottom left.
> 
> The Asus.
> 
> Better.
> 
> Blacks.
> No Crosshatching.
> No backling bleed.
> Ever so slightly smoother coating.
> Pretty good 3W speakers.
> Bit quicker response time. Less blur when spinning about.
> Comes with more cables.
> 
> Worse.
> 
> The Dell had better colour by quite a way. Looked richer. Could be the calibration.
> Dell had a better stand. More sturdy.
> I think the whites were whiter on the Dell too. Not too sure on this.
> Dell had better controls for the OSD.
> 
> To be honest there isn't a lot in it if you take out the crosshatching issue.
> The Asus is more expensive in the UK. So there is that.
> 
> Thanks.


Here in Canada the Dell is regularly priced at $800 while the Asus is $650.

Out of curiosity, does the Asus offer 1:1 and/or aspect ratio picture modes? The U2713HM only offers 16:9, 4:3 or 5:4 which is fine for a PC but forces the picture to be stretched on an HDMI input. This surprised me as my old Dell SP2309W additionally had options for 1:1 and Aspect, so it seems entirely like an active decision on how Dell chose to create the built-in software.


----------



## laurie

I believe the ASUS does.
Weird that the prices are so different around the world. Some places here charge £500 + for the ASUS where the Dell is £420.


----------



## icecpu

Is the U2713HM AG coating as good as the Viewsonic VP2770 ? I have VP2770, and planning to buy 2713HM for a smaller desk,
The VP2770 AG coating is just perfect, hoping the 2713HM is just as good


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icecpu*
> 
> Is the U2713HM AG coating as good as the Viewsonic VP2770 ? I have VP2770, and planning to buy 2713HM for a smaller desk,
> The VP2770 AG coating is just perfect, hoping the 2713HM is just as good


The VP2770 has a better AG coating from what I've read. PB278Q and U2713HM are pretty close when I had them both on my desk top at the same time. The U2713HM has slightly more grain. However the U2713HM is a vast improvement from previous models. It may be more grain than your used to from the VP2770 though.

*Hardware Canucks - Source*
Quote:


> "the anti-reflective coating Dell has opted for is extremely impressive. *This new AG coating* is easily the best Dell has ever used on their larger UltraSharp lines since it *strikes an almost perfect balance between color reproduction and maintaining contrast in high ambient light scenarios*."


*TFT Central - Source*.
Quote:


> "The screen coating on the U2713HM is a normal anti-glare (AG) offering. This is contrary to a lot of other screens using variants of the LM270WQ1 panel which offer a glossy screen coating. Readers will be pleased to hear though that the AG coating is actually nice and light and is not the usual grainy and aggressive solution you would normally find on an IPS panel. In fact in practice it is almost what you might call a semi-gloss coating being quite similar to AU Optronics AMVA offerings. *Dell seem to have toned down the AG coating* which is great news. It retains its anti-glare properties to avoid unwanted reflections, but *does not produce an overly grainy or dirty image that some AG coatings can*."


----------



## MenacingTuba

The Viewsonic's coating is better by default since it is free from cross-hatching


----------



## icecpu

@Arizonian, thanks for information,
I have read a lot about the dell coating is very good but have not run into someone compare to the viewsonic coating


----------



## iARDAs

Here the Viewsonic monitor is $500 more expensive than dell U2713HM

Is there really that much of a difference?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Here the Viewsonic monitor is $500 more expensive than dell U2713HM
> 
> Is there really that much of a difference?


Definitely not. I'd pay an extra $100 for it but not $500.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> The Viewsonic's coating is better by default since it is free from cross-hatching


I didn't notice a difference between the VP2770 and the u2713hm. No cross-hatching on my u2713hm either.


----------



## PCM2

Samsung's 'semi glossy' (low haze) PLS surface as seen on the VP2770 is very similar to the U2713HM's surface. If you were happy with the ViewSonic in this respect the Dell will also be fine. The clarity of the image and relatively grain-free appearance is much the same.


----------



## sgs2008

Hi guys what would you recommend for gaming or movie watching the dell u2713hm or the dell u2713h. Thanks.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgs2008*
> 
> Hi guys what would you recommend for gaming or movie watching the dell u2713hm or the dell u2713h. Thanks.


Definitely the U2713HM. The U2713H is the "office" version of the monitor having a 10-bit gamut vs the 8-bit in the HM. However, the U2713H is *NOT* suitable for gaming/media and suitable for only professional programs such as Adobe Suite and such. An addition to that, the U2713H cannot be used with Adobe Suite unless you have a Quadro/Firepro card in your system because of the 10-bit requirement for the program.

Conclusion: The U2713HM will better fit your needs of media and gaming, in addition to the significantly lower price.


----------



## stnz

Here where iARDAs ?


----------



## Sulfate

Joined the club.... temporarily



Have to replace it.. BLB lower left corner yellow








Rev.A00 May 2012. I hope I can get a 2013 June one or something. This is extremely frustrating.









Edit: I realise I suck at taking pictures.


----------



## Hoodcom

Not the first U2713HM I've bought, but one I plan to make noteworthy since this is used on my main home computer.









I also learned I could push this to 90Hz, but has anyone verified any noticeable difference from 60 to 90 on these monitors in particular?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoodcom*
> 
> Not the first U2713HM I've bought, but one I plan to make noteworthy since this is used on my main home computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also learned I could push this to 90Hz, but has anyone verified any noticeable difference from 60 to 90 on these monitors in particular?


Congrats on your monitor







and welcome aboard. AndyM95 will add you to the list, as long as you filled out the submission OP with your info when he as time.









I found out and verified for myself and for others that over clocking the U2713HM in fact does frame skip on desk top. To be honest an over clock for desk top really doesn't do much when we're talking a fraction of a second of a window opening or closing. Especially when over clocking refresh rate to view blu-ray playback at native 24 Hz 1080p isn't required with this monitor anyway.

*60 Hz Refresh Rate - No Frame Skipping*

*70 Hz Refresh Rate - Frame Skipping*


As for gaming......I tested gaming at 90 Hz Refresh Rate and I didn't notice any stutter or frame skipping which was very fluid motion for me. I even did a video as proof with V-Sync OFF that showed how fluid motion was in BF3 which accepted 90 Hz refresh rate in game settings.

To the contrary I've recently been advised I needed to try this with V-Sync ON in game settings to really capture if it's happening. I've been told to check with V-Sync ON at 90Hz refresh rate when strafing left to right at high speeds, at close distances to high-detail objects which may show micro-stutter or frame skipping visible. I've yet to try this as I'd like to capture a video at the same time as proof and haven't had much time to properly try it out.

I guess when gaming with V-Sync OFF it's been more of a placebo effect that gave me the feeling I was more fluid. If this is true then even at 60 Hz I'm more than happy as my video shows some smooth, fluid gaming motion anyway with this monitor.






So unless someone beats me to it or at least tries this out for themselves we'll know soon enough. What I don't understand, if I'm not showing any frame skipping at 90 Hz refresh rate gaming with V-Sync OFF, is it actually more fluid or placebo and am I getting the benefits anyway even if I can't see it happen?


----------



## Swag

I was able to reach 75Hz with no frame skipping after taking a photo with my camera. Only problem was, I felt like the OC didn't do anything for gaming. It felt exactly the same and since I heard that you could burn the panel by OCing, I went back to 60Hz just for the sake of not hurting the monitor!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I was able to reach 75Hz with no frame skipping after taking a photo with my camera. Only problem was, I felt like the OC didn't do anything for gaming. It felt exactly the same and since I heard that you could burn the panel by OCing, I went back to 60Hz just for the sake of not hurting the monitor!


There's some truth to that as we see even some of the over clockable 60 Hz monitors without scalers that reach between 96 Hz - 120 Hz exhibit problems after doing so. One thing I've not seen from those monitors is conclusive proof that it doesn't frame skip. The one test I saw only had five spaces which leads me to believe the camera exposure wasn't set right. If it was shown with at least 8-10 boxes I've not found the actual proof.

As we know any type of over clocking beyond manufacture specifications can lead to quicker degradation of the product and shorten life span.

As I've said if my over clocking to 90 Hz refresh has been placebo and I'm not getting any benefits, I'm still loving this monitor at 60 Hz anyway as you can see from *above* video it's been fluid even in FPS games for me.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I was able to reach 75Hz with no frame skipping after taking a photo with my camera. Only problem was, I felt like the OC didn't do anything for gaming. It felt exactly the same and since I heard that you could burn the panel by OCing, I went back to 60Hz just for the sake of not hurting the monitor!
> 
> 
> 
> There's some truth to that as we see even some of the over clockable 60 Hz monitors without scalers that reach between 96 Hz - 120 Hz exhibit problems after doing so. One thing I've not seen from those monitors is conclusive proof that it doesn't frame skip. The one test I saw only had five spaces which leads me to believe the camera exposure wasn't set right. If it was shown with at least 8-10 boxes I've not found the actual proof.
> 
> As we know any type of over clocking beyond manufacture specifications can lead to quicker degradation of the product and shorten life span.
> 
> As I've said if my over clocking to 90 Hz refresh has been placebo and I'm not getting any benefits, I'm still loving this monitor at 60 Hz anyway as you can see from above video it's been fluid even in FPS games for me.
Click to expand...

Yea, I realized that this monitor is amazing at 60Hz, having it at 75Hz for no reason other than quicker degradation is not ideal.

I think it's hard for anyone to completely make sure that it doesn't frame skip unless its factory OCed so I wouldn't OC unless you're 100% sure of the OC.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> Here where iARDAs ?


Turkey


----------



## stnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Turkey


Oh okay, thanks


----------



## Hoodcom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Congrats on your monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and welcome aboard. AndyM95 will add you to the list, as long as you filled out the submission OP with your info when he as time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found out and verified for myself and for others that over clocking the U2713HM in fact does frame skip on desk top. To be honest an over clock for desk top really doesn't do much when we're talking a fraction of a second of a window opening or closing. Especially when over clocking refresh rate to view blu-ray playback at native 24 Hz 1080p isn't required with this monitor anyway.
> 
> *60 Hz Refresh Rate - No Frame Skipping*
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1607879/width/500/height/1000
> *70 Hz Refresh Rate - Frame Skipping*
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1607868/width/500/height/1000
> 
> ....


Thank You very much, especially for the information there. I do greatly appreciate it.









I never did expect to gain benefits on the desktop screen, but I was most curious for games.

Also, is any noticeable IPS glow dependent of the angle and distance you view the monitor at?


----------



## Swag

Wanted to admire this monitor so I turned off the lights and walked around in Unigine Valley Benchmark!

Extreme HD on 2560x1440 resolution, needless to say, BEAUTIFUL!

Here's a screenie!


----------



## Sulfate

Well it got even worse...


Guess who's leaving the club.


----------



## glix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sulfate*
> 
> Well it got even worse...
> 
> 
> Guess who's leaving the club.


That's the replacement? What is it's production month and revision?


----------



## Arizonian

@Sulfate - so is it bleeding through like movies with black borders or gaming?

All IPS monitors exhibit glow. Question is, is it strong enough to where its bleeding through in actual use.


----------



## Sulfate

No it's not the replacement yet. That one's April 2013 A01, made a mistake by looking at the CD instead of box. I couldn't go to the shop today, so I go tomorrow.

The bleeding is only visible when watching movies and playing a rather dark game.


----------



## Hoodcom

Hmm, I honestly don't find what glow I have a problem with mine. I do notice it shows depending on my location from the screen, angle and what not. I took a picture, and I currently have a Samsung SyncMaster 2253BW beside it.


----------



## glix

I'm debating what to do with mine now. It's basically perfect with the exception of what looks like 3 dust flecks inside the panel that are only visible on solid backgrounds and upclose. I might just wait a little then ask for another one to compare, by then it should be a July unit. If it's worse, I'll keep this one.


----------



## Sulfate

Some recent pics taken minutes ago. Now comparing close-far and dark room-lit room








Yup, that's going back.


----------



## sgs2008

Just ordered mine at a 30% discount for 559 Australian dollars. I'm hoping to get one of the later batches which seem to not have as many problems.


----------



## skillzdude

Hi,

Please tell me how the service is if you happen to replace it. I have had trouble with Dell service in Australia. Can you please also let me know your state?

Thanks and best regards

-skillzdude


----------



## sgs2008

Sure thing I'll let you know, i'm in NSW


----------



## skillzdude

Same! Good luck to you, I have my fingers crossed for you, hope you get a good one


----------



## sgs2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skillzdude*
> 
> Same! Good luck to you, I have my fingers crossed for you, hope you get a good one


Thanks mate, me too lol


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> -SNIP-
> 
> For easier frameskipping determination, you need to take a picture of at least 1/10th second *(capture about 6+ squares), and preferably 1/5th second (capture about 10+ squares) for a more accurate frameskipping analysis*. The first visible square should be more than 2 squares away from the last visible square, or it won't easily help you determine frameskipping.
> 
> -SNIP-
> 
> Frameskipping will be much easier to see when playing *VSYNC ON* than when playing VSYNC OFF. Strafing left/right at high speeds at close distances to high-detail objects during fully synchronized framerate=Hz VSYNC ON will show microstutters on a frameskipping display.


We had determined that on desktop the U2713HM did in fact Frame Skip with any over clock and I *captured 8 squares* in my test to show conclusively which was *more than 6 squares requested* for proof.



Spoiler: Frame Skipping Test



*70 Hz Refresh Rate*


*60 Hz Refresh Rate*




Took the time to record a video again and tested 2:00 min worth of *BF3 at 90 Hz with V-Sync ON*. As far as I could tell I did not have frame skipping. Going to leave this open for others to determine if they see Frame skipping and if this was enough video or done correctly. I continued game where I had left off and in a game that recognized 90 Hz refresh rate in settings too.







So question remains if there is Frame Skipping on the desktop, does it mean there has to be Frame Skipping -IN GAME- when over clocked to reachable 90 Hz and you have enough GPU power to push FPS?


----------



## kevinsbane

Not necessarily - there's an issue with desktop composition which affects tests (in my experience, Refresh Rate Multitool) where if it is enabled, it will skip frames, while in full-screen applications it does not. Hence why I prefer the RRM at full screen, as that takes care of any of these little foibles.

Frame skips in game will have a different nature - instead of an entire frame disappearing, part of one frame will render, then the frame buffer will update and the rest of the frame will render as the second frame. So, for example, at 90hz refresh, you will see the following:
0ms: Frame 1 is rendered and put into frame buffer. Monitor reads the framebuffer, and draws frame 1, starting from the top.
11.11ms: Frame 2 is rendered and placed into the frame buffer. The monitor has finished drawing 67% of frame 1. It then continues down the screen, drawing 33% of frame 2.
16.67ms: Frame 2 is still in the frame buffer. The monitor finishes its first full refresh cycle, drawing 2/3 of frame 1 and 1/3 of frame 2. It continues to draw frame 2 (which is still in the frame buffer) from the top.
22.22ms: Frame 3 is rendered and placed into the frame buffer. The monitor has finished drawing 33% of frame 2. It then continues down the screen, reading and drawing frame 3 for the bottom 67% of the screen.
33.33ms: Frame 4 is rendered and placed into the frame buffer. The monitor finishes drawing frame 3, and reads frame 4 from the buffer, and draws frame 4.

Etc.

In this cycle, we drew the top 2/3 of frame 1, the top 1/3 and bottom 1/3 of frame 2, and the bottom 2/3 of frame 3. We never see a single, full frame drawn, but no frame is "skipped".

So in games, instead of skipping entire frames as seen in RRM and the test by Blurbusters (which are purposely designed in a way that apparently skips entire frames if frame-skipping is detected), you should notice an increase in screen-tearing.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> Not necessarily - there's an issue with desktop composition which affects tests (in my experience, Refresh Rate Multitool) where if it is enabled, it will skip frames, while in full-screen applications it does not. Hence why I prefer the RRM at full screen, as that takes care of any of these little foibles.


Kevin is correct, depending on your system. But this isn't the guaranteed answer (yet).
Windows 7 and Windows 8 does not have an issue in desktop composition with all recent Geforce drivers on my nVidia Geforce GTX 680, it does both TestUFO frameskipping test perfectly at all refresh rates 60Hz through 144Hz in the Chrome browser with zero frame skipping. In fact, it should work all the way up to 200Hz on a high-refreshrate CRT.
1
Thus, I have an example of a system that does not have desktop composition issues at any refresh rate, so it's only one possible answer -- and not a definitive answer to Arizonian's issue.

One common cause of desktop composition issues is running multiple monitors at different refresh rates. To eliminate this, disable all monitors, and use RRM / TestUFO only on one monitor (as primary monitor, and the only enabled monitor). This eliminates any composition issues caused by multi-monitor setups. This is already warned in the TestUFO Prerequisites at http://www.testufo.com/browser.html


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Took the time to record a video again and tested 2:00 min worth of *BF3 at 90 Hz with V-Sync ON*. As far as I could tell I did not have frame skipping. Going to leave this open for others to determine if they see Frame skipping and if this was enough video or done correctly. I continued game where I had left off and in a game that recognized 90 Hz refresh rate in settings too.


Videos definitely will not show frameskipping caused by monitors, for multiple scientific reasons:
(1) Videos record at the computer level, so all frames are recorded before they're sent to the monitor. Videos will record frames that are subsequently lost (skipped) by the monitor. So no frameskipping.
(2) Even if (1) wasn't the issue, video records at a lower framerate such as 30fps. YouTube is limited to 30 frames per second, so you're already video-file-based frameskipping just merely by uploading to YouTube.
Thusly, videos are not a way to try to detect monitor-based frameskipping.

All frames are visible inside the computer, and all frames are transmitted over the video cable to the monitor, it can be the monitor that is dropping the frames internally. There's no way to use video (recorded inside the computer side) to detect the frameskipping done by the monitor's electronics.

Frameskipping in games is extremely hard to detect by human eye, UNLESS:
(1) You have VSYNC ON with zero frame drops.
(2) You run at guaranteed framerate=Hz
(3) You've trained yourself to recognize the ultrafluid motion effect of locked framerate=Hz (e.g. viewing www.testufo.com/#test=photo in Chrome at 60Hz)
(4) You do something like high speed horizontal motion such as strafing in front of high-detail graphics.

Frameskipping is hard to detect in games because you don't know if the skipped frame is caused by the monitor, or caused by a game engine's slowdown. The frameskipping is easily lost in the "noise" of game fluidity issues.

First, train your eyes to recognize frameskipping visually.
1. Temporarily disable multimonitor, make your overclockable monitor the primary
2. View www.testufo.com/#test=photo in Chrome at 60Hz and recognize the zero skipping
3. View www.testufo.com/#test=photo in Chrome at 90Hz and recognize the stutters from frameskipping
4. If you've trained your eyes successfully to notice this, you'll notice that [email protected] had fewer stutters than [email protected] Now you've trained your eyes to successfully see stutters caused by frameskipping.

Next, do the same thing for the game running in superfluid mode (VSYNC ON framerate=Hz locked) to get the game running with the full TestUFO smoothness:
1. Temporarily enable VSYNC ON
2. Temporarily load an older game such as Source Engine game, one that easily runs at locked framerates with zero framedrops.
3. Strafe left/right in front of high detail walls (such as a poster, high-contrast edges, etc) using keyboard left/right.
4. Repeat this at 60Hz, then repeat again at 90Hz.

VSYNC ON is bad for competitive for input lag. But it does have the superfluid effect at framerate=Hz, which is coveted by motion fluidity nuts (especially when using strobed displays such as CRT, plasma, LightBoost, etc), but it also benefits any display such as regular 60Hz LCD or overclocked LCD. VSYNC ON is also bad if you can't sustain perfect framerate=Hz at all times. So if you like to have cake and eat it too, use Adaptive VSYNC. It's like an input-lag-reduced VSYNC ON, where it simply shows tearing during slowdowns, instead of sudden annoying spikes in input lag during slowdowns. Pro gamers will still prefer full VSYNC OFF, but if you want maximum motion quality while playing competitive, then Adaptive VSYNC is a favourite setting when you can sustain framerate=Hz most of the time.

The bottom line is that monitor-based frameskipping can be easily lost in the noise of game stutters/judder/etc, and frameskipping is only easily visually detected during locked framerates (VSYNC ON superfluid effect, the buttery smooth Nintendo style pan effect, etc).

_NOTE: That said, you might still be feeling the benefits of 90Hz because you're getting less input lag from the non-frameskipped frames (frames delivered in 1/90sec to your monitor's screen, instead of 1/60sec). That's why some SEIKI 4K 50" such as houkouonchi like to run [email protected] (even though only 120 frames per second gets displayed, every other frame skipped), since the shown frames are delivered to the screen in only 1/240th second rather than frames delivered to the screen every 1/120th second_


----------



## runebinder

Hi there, decided to get a 27" 1440p monitor last week and have been working out which one to get. This thread has been invaluable and after reading through it bit the bullet and ordered a Dell U7213HM this morning, should get it tomorrow









Some great posts in here that really helped me make my mind up, thanks.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> Frame skips in game will have a different nature - instead of an entire frame disappearing, part of one frame will render, then the frame buffer will update and the rest of the frame will render as the second frame. So, for example, at 90hz refresh, you will see the following:
> 0ms: Frame 1 is rendered and put into frame buffer. Monitor reads the framebuffer, and draws frame 1, starting from the top.
> 11.11ms: Frame 2 is rendered and placed into the frame buffer. The monitor has finished drawing 67% of frame 1. It then continues down the screen, drawing 33% of frame 2.
> 16.67ms: Frame 2 is still in the frame buffer. The monitor finishes its first full refresh cycle, drawing 2/3 of frame 1 and 1/3 of frame 2. It continues to draw frame 2 (which is still in the frame buffer) from the top.
> 22.22ms: Frame 3 is rendered and placed into the frame buffer. The monitor has finished drawing 33% of frame 2. It then continues down the screen, reading and drawing frame 3 for the bottom 67% of the screen.
> 33.33ms: Frame 4 is rendered and placed into the frame buffer. The monitor finishes drawing frame 3, and reads frame 4 from the buffer, and draws frame 4.


Frameskipping by the monitor, can also be superimposed on top of this, because monitor frameskipping is an independent variable from game frame rendering..
"frameskipping" actually means "refreshskipping" from the monitor's perspective.
For example, a monitor may display the first and third refresh but frameskip(refreshskip) the second refresh.
Here is a modification of your scenario.
Quote:


> 11.11ms: Frame 2 is rendered and placed into the frame buffer. The monitor has finished drawing 67% of frame 1. It then continues down the screen, drawing 33% of frame 2.
> 16.67ms: Frame 2 is still in the frame buffer. The monitor finishes its first full refresh cycle, drawing 2/3 of frame 1 and 1/3 of frame 2. *It immediately skips the second refrersh cycle, meaning ignoring frame 2 (which is still in the frame buffer) from the top.*
> 22.22ms: Frame 3 is rendered and placed into the frame buffer. *The monitor has finished ignoring 33% of frame 2. It then continues ignoring the rest of current refresh, reading and ignoring frame 3 for the bottom 67% of the screen.*
> 33.33ms: Frame 4 is rendered and placed into the frame buffer. The monitor is not frameskipping the third refresh, so it reads frame 4 from the buffer, and draws frame 4.


From the monitor's perspective, frameskipping is actually refreshskipping, since the monitor is skipping specific refreshes, independently of how many "frame slices" that specific refresh has. From TestUFO's perspective, TestUFO is actually testing for monitor's refreshskipping, which will also definitely interfere with games.

So you see, this is a complex overlapping of frame delivery and the monitor's own skipping of refresh cycles. The frames are delivered pixel at a time, row of pixels at a time, on a constant basis, so in your example, the monitor never receives data for the whole frames, just the GPU spliced the next frame while the computer is still transmitting mid-refresh (over VGA / DVI / DP / HDMI / whatever port), creating those partial frame slices (with tearlines separating between them). During VSYNC OFF framerate>Hz, the monitor never has full refreshes, ever. Think of frames being delivered to monitor at constant speed one pixel at a time, ticking on the graphics card dotclock as the metronome. So each row of pixels is delivered to the monitor at a constant speed. Imagine a filmreel, with each filmframe as an individual monitor refresh. The black gaps on the filmreel being the VSYNC (blanking interval), like the black bar you see in a rolling analog television (black bar divider between refreshes). During VSYNC OFF, multiple frames can be "spliced" into the same refresh by the GPU -- GPU is the entity that creates the tearing, not the monitor (unless you've got a flawed monitor framebuffer). The metaphorical filmreel of rows of pixels fed into the monitor never changes speeds, but that the GPU can immediately swap the current frame being fed over the cable, into the next frame, creating the splice (the tearing tearline you see). So your description of scenario is very accurate, but must be visualized in the correct context, to gain an understanding of the concept of the difference between between monitor refreshes (and monitor frameskipping is actually refreshskipping, independently of game frames) and the game frames.

Thusly, a frameskipping monitor, still creates problems in games. The problem is that the complex interplay of multiple factors such as, frame delivery timings, microstutters, etc, can pretty much nearly completely mask monitor's frameskipping(refreshskipping) from being noticeable. In order to notice frameskipping, you need to eliminate all sources of microstutters and temporarily run perfectly synchronized motion (VSYNC ON) during display frameskipping(refreshskipping) tests while playing a video game.

Even with VSYNC OFF, frameskipping can make motion less fluid, the only way to really tell is to compare apples-vs-apples (e.g. frameskipping 90Hz versus non-frameskipping 90Hz -- and in this specific case, when I say "frameskipping", it is actually "refreshskipping", independently of game frame timings).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> So in games, instead of skipping entire frames as seen in RRM and the test by Blurbusters (which are purposely designed in a way that apparently skips entire frames if frame-skipping is detected), you should notice an increase in screen-tearing.


Actually, there's no way for software to detect whether a monitor is frameskipping(refreshskipping). All frames are actually being displayed on the GPU, and all frames are output in _exactly_ the same way over the DVI cable, all 90 frames delivered. When you connect to a non-frameskipping display, all frames are displayed. When you connect to a frameskipping display, the display is actually skipping specific top-to-bottom refreshes. This is identical data output from the graphics output.
This is a problem independent of Windows
This is a problem independent of compositing
This is a problem independent of VSYNC ON/OFF

That said, minor differences between windowed mode and full screen mode can sometimes make/break frameskipping(refreshskiping) For example, certain resolutions may frameskip(refreshskips), while other resolutions do not frameskip(refreshskip). Switching to fullscreen mode may switch to a resolution that fixes the frameskipping(refreshskipping), but this must be confirmed carefully through careful and accurate testing. Indeed, Windows composition issues can play a role, but that's easily eliminated from the equation, too.


----------



## Mjolnir125

So a Dell guy has been trying to contact me for the past few days, but twice when he called I answered and the call immediately ended; last time before that he left a message saying he would call back the next day the same time and never did, and now he called today and I didn't answer it because I wasn't at my phone. Apparently, since he can't contact me he is sending me out another new monitor, even though I didn't ask for one. Hopefully this one will be perfect, or at least not have dead pixels.

It really is annoying that there is no way to call back the support agent that you are dealing with; you have to wait until they call you and they never give a callback number (they just say they will call again the next day).


----------



## skuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> So a Dell guy has been trying to contact me for the past few days, but twice when he called I answered and the call immediately ended; last time before that he left a message saying he would call back the next day the same time and never did, and now he called today and I didn't answer it because I wasn't at my phone. Apparently, since he can't contact me he is sending me out another new monitor, even though I didn't ask for one. Hopefully this one will be perfect, or at least not have dead pixels.
> 
> It really is annoying that there is no way to call back the support agent that you are dealing with; you have to wait until they call you and they never give a callback number (they just say they will call again the next day).


yes it is annoying, but having worked at DELL techsupport for 4 years, i can tell you that if it was possible to ask for an agent by name, the techsupport would collapse. you have no idea how many calls a day they take









on another note:

try this to see if it works on the U2713HM model to determine your panel (stolen from the U2713H thread):
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zapirian*
> 
> Thought this might be of use here. This was on an A03 revision monitor.
> 
> Holding buttons 2 and 4 and power (from off) until all buttons light up, then pressing the topmost button opens the factory menu.
> 
> 
> 
> Might help with other things but no option to alter overdrive unfortunately.


----------



## stnz

Quote:


> Thought this might be of use here. This was on an A03 revision monitor.
> Holding buttons 2 and 4 and power (from off) until all buttons light up, then pressing the topmost button opens the factory menu.


Still did not get how to do that part, could someone be more precise ?


----------



## skuko

i don't have the screen myself, but this might help maybe?



i'm just curious about what panels people have.


----------



## runebinder

It got delivered about an hour ago. It's April A01 according to the box .

First impressions are great. Can't spot any cross hatching which was my main worry having read some user reviews. Lighting on screen is pretty uniform bar a little bit of glow at the bottom middle of the screen on a black background.

Certainly looks amazing in day light, will be interesting to see how it fairs tonight when any glow or bleed will be more noticeable.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skuko*
> 
> yes it is annoying, but having worked at DELL techsupport for 4 years, i can tell you that if it was possible to ask for an agent by name, the techsupport would collapse. you have no idea how many calls a day they take
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on another note:
> 
> try this to see if it works on the U2713HM model to determine your panel (stolen from the U2713H thread):


You are Skuko from MordorHQ, right? (I don't think there are many Skukos with U2913wm's on the internets)


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *runebinder*
> 
> It got delivered about an hour ago. It's April A01 according to the box .
> 
> First impressions are great. Can't spot any cross hatching which was my main worry having read some user reviews. Lighting on screen is pretty uniform bar a little bit of glow at the bottom middle of the screen on a black background.
> 
> Certainly looks amazing in day light, will be interesting to see how it fairs tonight when any glow or bleed will be more noticeable.


Will hold off on congrats until you fully check out the monitor. Fingers crossed for you, let us know









*@ skuko* - Though I've no issues with my A01 March revision, which is absolutely gorgeous, I thought I'd try to see if I could access the U2713HM factory menu to see what members might be doing wrong. It's a different procedure to turn on factory menu settings for the U2713*HM* from the U2713*H* procedure.

*Source* - *TFT Central*
Quote:


> You can access the monitors factory menu as well but be careful not to change anything without knowing what you've done or how to change it back. Use the menu at your own risk! To access the factory menu, *hold the top two buttons down while powering the monitor on. Once it is on, press the top button to bring up the menu*. You can define the RGB levels for each of the colour temp preset modes here and there are a few other settings relating to the operation of the display.


Thank you very much for bringing this to our attention as I never even thought of it.









I do want to stress to members to be careful per TFT's advice - Do this at your own risk! Keep in mind it was already individually pre-calibrated. What shows for my settings can vary from yours. IF you do decide to tweak settings, I'd strongly suggest to take a pic yourself so you can revert back to original settings if you throw your colors off.

Also found out the factory settings menu doesn't appear when using the Windows Snipping tool.

My pic of U2713HM Factory Settings Menu


----------



## skuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> You are Skuko from MordorHQ, right? (I don't think there are many Skukos with U2913wm's on the internets)


WHAT GAVE ME AWAY?!?!?! SPEAK!









caps is cruise control for cool, or so i heard.


----------



## skuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Will hold off on congrats until you fully check out the monitor. Fingers crossed for you, let us know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@ skuko* - Though I've no issues with my A01 March revision, which is absolutely gorgeous, I thought I'd try to see if I could access the U2713HM factory menu to see what members might be doing wrong. It's a different procedure to turn on factory menu settings for the U2713*HM* from the U2713*H* procedure.
> 
> *Source* - *TFT Central*
> Thank you very much for bringing this to our attention as I never even thought of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do want to stress to members to be careful per TFT's advice - Do this at your own risk! Keep in mind it was already individually pre-calibrated. What shows for my settings can vary from yours. IF you do decide to tweak settings, I'd strongly suggest to take a pic yourself so you can revert back to original settings if you throw your colors off.
> 
> Also found out the factory settings menu doesn't appear when using the Windows Snipping tool.
> 
> My pic of U2713HM Factory Settings Menu


thanks for the effort, but the panel type is unreadable :\ try to zoom in on that, not the whole screen pls.

and of course windows snipping tool doesn't work, it's not in windows, it's monitor OSD, silly









edit: from that TFTcentral pic, it seems that the panel type isn't listed in the factory menu anyway....


----------



## Arizonian

Correct. The panel type isn't displayed in factory menu settings. Only difference in mine is it says M2T10*2* rather than M2T10*1* and have no idea what that even means.

The pic was an example / proof it's possible and didn't want to display it accurately as it has the S/N in the menu screen. Like to keep that private.

Again thanks for bringing up the factory settings menu that didn't occur to us before.


----------



## Sheyster

Since the grayscale is already factory calibrated, why would anyone need to even use the service menu?

Any fine tuning can be done in Windows (Calibrate your Display option) or the video card control panel.


----------



## sgs2008

I got a rev A00 from July 2013, so that should be the new panel right ?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgs2008*
> 
> I got a rev A00 from July 2013, so that should be the new panel right ?


Yes that's the newer panel being used now. Waiting on the details.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Since the grayscale is already factory calibrated, why would anyone need to even use the service menu?
> 
> Any fine tuning can be done in Windows (Calibrate your Display option) or the video card control panel.


Well as you know here, we love to pick apart this monitor and learn everything we can about it. It's just another Avenue explorered.


----------



## sgs2008

Everything seems fine no excessive backlight bleed, no cross hatching, all pixels intact







. Now to fire up some crysis 3 on this bad boy


----------



## sgs2008

No noticable input lag or ghosting for my eyes, very happy. 1440p gaming is incredible im surprised my 2gb 680s handle it so well


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Yes that's the newer panel being used now. Waiting on the details.
> Well as you know here, we love to pick apart this monitor and learn everything we can about it. It's just another Avenue explorered.


Do the June 2013 A00 models feature the newest panel?


----------



## stnz

I must be truly stupid, tried to see that famous factory menu. Couldn't.
Just to be sure, I have to press button n°2 and 4 while the monitor is off then power it on and push on the button n°1 ?
Maybe it's just the lack of sleep, Idk, but I'm not getting something right here..


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> I must be truly stupid, tried to see that famous factory menu. Couldn't.
> Just to be sure, I have to press button n°2 and 4 while the monitor is off then power it on and push on the button n°1 ?
> Maybe it's just the lack of sleep, Idk, but I'm not getting something right here..


Turn OFF monitor.

Hold button 1&2 and turn Power ON. Then press 1.

Previous instructions that you are giving is for the U2713H - I made a correction in my post to previous instructions from another member.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1380527/official-dell-u2713hm-2560x1440-semi-glossy-ips-club/1790#post_20663208
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Do the June 2013 A00 models feature the newest panel?


It was discovered A00 May or later builds that we're the newer panels.


----------



## skillzdude

Thanks for all your support. Got replacement today. A00 July 2013, and no CH, quite little BLB and one dead pixel. Colours seem bad though. Eh can't complain







Thanks to Swag and Arizonian esp.


----------



## stnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Turn OFF monitor.
> 
> Hold button 1&2 and turn Power ON. Then press 1.
> Previous instructions that you are giving is for the U2713H - I made a correction in my post to previous instructions from another member.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1380527/official-dell-u2713hm-2560x1440-semi-glossy-ips-club/1790#post_20663208
> It was discovered A00 May or later builds that we're the newer panels.


Thanks ! Finally worked








U2713HM, KX0KF, *M2T102*


----------



## runebinder

So after checking it in a darkened room, I am getting a bit of bleed - a small bit on the bottom middle and a slightly larger bit on the bottom left. can only notice it on a dark screen and can live with it.

Gaming and movie playback is gorgeous so I'm happy with it.


----------



## eggs2see

I've just started to notice what I'm guessing is ghosting. Basically where a dark and light surface meet during fast movement, it's leaving a very noticeable trail.

I have two of these and they are both doing the same thing. I'm guessing this is normal hey?

Both screens are July 13 A00.

I'll try and post pictures or video but all I have is an iphone and it doesn't seem to be picking it up.

Correction: It's not a trail, it's actually leading the object. So this might be overshoot? Unfortunately I can't get it on video or pic.. The iphone is too crap.


----------



## Dysphunkional

Ordered this monitor when it was in Dell Canada's 48-hour sale on Wednesday and Thursday for $550 + taxes. Delivery date is estimated as Aug 28. I've been following this thread for the past few days and will be back to join once the monitor is here.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dysphunkional*
> 
> Ordered this monitor when it was in Dell Canada's 48-hour sale on Wednesday and Thursday for $550 + taxes. Delivery date is estimated as Aug 28. I've been following this thread for the past few days and will be back to join once the monitor is here.


You won't regret the purchase!







I love mine. Although I only use it during when I am on my bed (because I have 3x27Q for my main rig), I look forward to using it. My main concern with the Crossovers is that it has tiny blemishes like dead pixels vs my Dell which has no blemish. No CH, or dead pixel, and the BLB is non-existent unless you use 100 Brightness on a pure black screen which only shows on the bottom left corner and it's like the size of an inch which is nothing to me.


----------



## slemlama

Hi folks! just wondering if you think i should accept this backlightbleeding? lower left is really annoying... bought monitor 2 days ago cheers


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slemlama*
> 
> Hi folks! just wondering if you think i should accept this backlightbleeding? lower left is really annoying... bought monitor 2 days ago cheers
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hello slemlama, I see it's your first post to OCN.....welcome aboard.









Question. When your watching movies with black borders at your desired brightness, are you seeing the back light bleed actually bleed through? What is your desired brightness when you use your monitor? This is the test you should take as the back light bleed if it's at 100% right now doesn't seem bad at all. Normally at most 40% brightness is where it's kept for most users. It will depend on your likeness for comfort.


----------



## slemlama

yes it is my first post







and Thank you







have been reading this thread for 2 weeks before i decided what monitor i wanted to buy. have read alot about people having issues with backlight bleeding.

havent watched any movies yet on it. but the backlight bleeding is a bit annoying when playing grid 2. but currently brightness is set to 75%

it seems like the frame is a little tighter mounted att the lower left compared to the other corners

i think i can live with the bleeding. BUT isnt it possible to find a perfect one? also see the crosshatcing(but thats no problem though)


----------



## skillzdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> You won't regret the purchase!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love mine. Although I only use it during when I am on my bed (because I have 3x27Q for my main rig), I look forward to using it. My main concern with the Crossovers is that it has tiny blemishes like dead pixels vs my Dell which has no blemish. No CH, or dead pixel, and the BLB is non-existent unless you use 100 Brightness on a pure black screen which only shows on the bottom left corner and it's like the size of an inch which is nothing to me.


Hey swag! fractured arm so cant do puctuation sry

hows the colour oin dell vs. 27q?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skillzdude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> You won't regret the purchase!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love mine. Although I only use it during when I am on my bed (because I have 3x27Q for my main rig), I look forward to using it. My main concern with the Crossovers is that it has tiny blemishes like dead pixels vs my Dell which has no blemish. No CH, or dead pixel, and the BLB is non-existent unless you use 100 Brightness on a pure black screen which only shows on the bottom left corner and it's like the size of an inch which is nothing to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey swag! fractured arm so cant do puctuation sry
> 
> hows the colour oin dell vs. 27q?
Click to expand...

So, color in the 27Q is much better and consistent but the blemishes such as dead pixels make the Dell a better buy for me. I am one of those OCD-type things for my monitors, one dead pixel and all hell breaks loose.


----------



## glix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slemlama*
> 
> Hi folks! just wondering if you think i should accept this backlightbleeding? lower left is really annoying... bought monitor 2 days ago cheers


Is that a July A00 build?


----------



## Swag

Just wanted to ask, how many people here are using Custom Color RGB settings and if you are, what are your settings? And if not, which setting are you using and prefer?


----------



## slemlama

i have no idea! how do i find out when it was produced ? bought it 4 days ago. after i found that yellow corner i see it all the time :O) im using 40% brightness


----------



## slemlama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glix*
> 
> Is that a July A00 build?


i have no idea! how do i find out when it was produced ? bought it 4 days ago. after i found that yellow corner i see it all the time :O) im using 40% brightness


----------



## slemlama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glix*
> 
> Is that a July A00 build?


i found out(it is a mars 2013) rev a01


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slemlama*
> 
> i have no idea! how do i find out when it was produced ? bought it 4 days ago. after i found that yellow corner i see it all the time :O) im using 40% brightness


Hi slemlama, if your viewing the back light bleeding through in actual use in black borders etc, you should do a replacement with Dell. Call support and get an exchange. I had the same revision as you (A01 MAR) and had to do an exchange. The one they replaced has the same revision and its perfect. Well it shows back light bleed in MS Paint but its not visible at all in actual use for me and I'm more than satisfied.

Good luck if you do and keep us posted.


----------



## slemlama

i posted about my troubles on sweclockers.com too and Dell actually answered me on my thread and offered me to exchange it for a new one. its supposed to be a newer panel (energystar 6) so hoping to get one without that yellowish lower/left corner.
surprised that they are going to take the new monitor through UPS straight to my door and exchange them. thought i would have to return it and pay for transport(then wait for new monitor to arrive)

kudos to Dell customer service!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Hi slemlama, if your viewing the back light bleeding through in actual use in black borders etc, you should do a replacement with Dell. Call support and get an exchange. I had the same revision as you (A01 MAR) and had to do an exchange. The one they replaced has the same revision and its perfect. Well it shows back light bleed in MS Paint but its not visible at all in actual use for me and I'm more than satisfied.
> 
> Good luck if you do and keep us posted.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slemlama*
> 
> i posted about my troubles on sweclockers.com too and Dell actually answered me on my thread and offered me to exchange it for a new one. its supposed to be a newer panel (energystar 6) so hoping to get one without that yellowish lower/left corner.
> surprised that they are going to take the new monitor through UPS straight to my door and exchange them. thought i would have to return it and pay for transport(then wait for new monitor to arrive)
> 
> kudos to Dell customer service!!!


Should be free exchange. If not get them to send you a free cross shipping label via email. Good to hear.


----------



## glix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Just wanted to ask, how many people here are using Custom Color RGB settings and if you are, what are your settings? And if not, which setting are you using and prefer?


I have mine set to 100/96/100 as R/G/B respectively, with brightness at 78 and contrast at 75. My calibration chart showed that greens were higher than the other colours even after factory calibration while reds and blues were pretty even. Either way, I would have lowered the green like I did just based on visual preference, I dislike green tinted whites with a passion.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Just wanted to ask, how many people here are using Custom Color RGB settings and if you are, what are your settings? And if not, which setting are you using and prefer?
> 
> 
> 
> I have mine set to 100/96/100 as R/G/B respectively, with brightness at 78 and contrast at 75. My calibration chart showed that greens were higher than the other colours even after factory calibration while reds and blues were pretty even. Either way, I would have lowered the green like I did just based on visual preference, I dislike green tinted whites with a passion.
Click to expand...

Honestly, if someone could calibrate my monitor so it could have a pure white tint, it would be amazing. I hate any kind of tint... Adding to that, I use 100 brightness so I can feel the sun on my eyes even in my room.


----------



## athlon 64

If i buy a u2713 in 20 days am i gonna get the newest revision and to they still have huge quality control problems? Also is 2713h worh the money over a u2412m. I have a u2412m + u2311h and i"m gonna sell the u2311 so i wanna decide should i get another 2412m to have 2 identical or should i get a u2713h so i have 2713 + 2412. Witch is a better option?


----------



## jvolkman

Alright, I am now a U2713HM owner. July, 2013 A00 revision (not sure of the panel model -- where is that located?). I haven't found any dead pixels, and I've observed only minimal crosshatch (only saw it when closely inspecting for pixel issues).

Bleeding, however, seems bad. I didn't see anything during the day and got my hopes up. As night fell, the yellow BLB started to come out.

So here's the obligatory "is this too much bleeding" picture:
 (http://i.imgur.com/l0SARe8.jpg).

This is admittedly a bit more intense than I witness in person, but I tried to portray as accurately as possible.

So, would the experts here start down the long and tedious exchange path with this type of bleeding, or is this fairly standard for the 2713?


----------



## Arizonian

@jvolkman. It's not standard as club members have monitors that don't have back light bleed in actual use. Quality control is the issue honestly but has improved with newer panels as yours but still subject to luck of the draw. Less to no crosshatching has improved so far.

So it boils down to you and if you want to try the exchange route till you get a passable monitor or not.


----------



## eggs2see

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eggs2see*
> 
> I've just started to notice what I'm guessing is ghosting. Basically where a dark and light surface meet during fast movement, it's leaving a very noticeable trail.
> 
> I have two of these and they are both doing the same thing. I'm guessing this is normal hey?
> 
> Both screens are July 13 A00.
> 
> I'll try and post pictures or video but all I have is an iphone and it doesn't seem to be picking it up.
> 
> Correction: It's not a trail, it's actually leading the object. So this might be overshoot? Unfortunately I can't get it on video or pic.. The iphone is too crap.


Can anyone comment on this and if it occurs on all IPS screens? OR all U2713HM's? I can confirm this doesn't happen on TN Panels. It only seems to happen with Green's, or Blue's and is immediately obvious in games like Battlefield 3 if you look up at the clouds and move the mouse from side to side. There is a streaking effect that leads the object.

Any help will be greatly appreciated. I have two of these monitors and both are displaying the same effect, so I'm assuming it's at least standard for this monitor.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> If i buy a u2713 in 20 days am i gonna get the newest revision and to they still have huge quality control problems? Also is 2713h worh the money over a u2412m. I have a u2412m + u2311h and i"m gonna sell the u2311 so i wanna decide should i get another 2412m to have 2 identical or should i get a u2713h so i have 2713 + 2412. Witch is a better option?


The U2713H is not "better;" it is only really something you should consider if you NEED wide gamut support. Otherwise, it has a number of very distracting issues that make it worse for general use than the U2713HM. The biggest issue is the overdrive ghosting, which is VERY distracting and even visible when moving the mouse cursor on the desktop.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Well Dell sent me another A00 U2713HM; it has a very noticeable dead pixel right near the middle of the screen. It also has the same overdrive ghosting that the previous A00 had, but which previous revisions DO NOT have (to that degree at least). It seems like Dell increased the overdrive for no apparent reason, which makes playing fast paced games difficult.

Cross hatching is again gone, but there appears to be some strange dithering sometimes that should not be there...


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Well Dell sent me another A00 U2713HM; it has a very noticeable dead pixel right near the middle of the screen. It also has the same overdrive ghosting that the previous A00 had, but which previous revisions DO NOT have (to that degree at least). It seems like Dell increased the overdrive for no apparent reason, which makes playing fast paced games difficult.
> 
> Cross hatching is again gone, but there appears to be some strange dithering sometimes that should not be there...


This is not good. So you've revived two newer A00 panels that have no more crosshatching but now you feel with increased OD settings that's causing ghosting. I think they should have implemented us with OD settings in the OSD so we can adjust or left the OD alone if in fact it's higher than previous revisions.

Wondering if there any chance that the overdrive has not been touched and is due to the newer panels themselves which are no longer with crosshatching? You'd think that they would have tested for this with newer panel and maybe have lowered the original overdrive settings.

In any rate, one dead pixel would want me to exchange anyway. Do you still have your original monitor (older revision) with minor CH?

So far out of the newer panels from club members, two from you and one other out of them have ghosting. The other three or four members with A00 MAY or later, (can't recall how many without looking back), did not have any. Wonder if this is luck of the draw, but can't confirm yet either way just yet.

Wish we could get definitive answer from Dell tech.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> This is not good. So you've revived two newer A00 panels that have no more crosshatching but now you feel with increased OD settings that's causing ghosting. I think they should have implemented us with OD settings in the OSD so we can adjust or left the OD alone if in fact it's higher than previous revisions.
> 
> Wondering if there any chance that the overdrive has not been touched and is due to the newer panels themselves which are no longer with crosshatching? You'd think that they would have tested for this with newer panel and maybe have lowered the original overdrive settings.
> 
> In any rate, one dead pixel would want me to exchange anyway. Do you still have your original monitor (older revision) with minor CH?
> 
> So far out of the newer panels from club members, two from you and one other out of them have ghosting. The other three or four members with A00 MAY or later, (can't recall how many without looking back), did not have any. Wonder if this is luck of the draw, but can't confirm yet either way just yet.
> 
> Wish we could get definitive answer from Dell tech.


It could be that they did not change the overdrive settings, but the new panel responds differently to that degree of overdrive and it results in more ghosting. I still have my original monitor, and I may keep it. It has crosshatching, but the bleed is very minor and not an issue, and it has no ghosting or dead pixels. I play a lot of fast paced games, so the ghosting is very annoying to me.

While others say they have not experienced ghosting, I think they probably have it, but don't notice it with their use or don't know what they are looking for. I haven't received 2 defective panels; both had the same amount of overdrive ghosting and it is definitely much more noticeable than on my original A01 panel. However, it isn't as noticeable as the ghosting on the U2713H, which may be why people cannot notice it. The best demonstration I can find of it is moving the icon for a text file (which is white) across the blue stock windows 7 desktop background; it produces a dark blue streak (darker than the background) behind the white text file icon. This is slightly visible on my A01, but the streak is nowhere near as dark, and therefore isn't that noticeable.

It is a shame that Dell didn't check the overdrive, because one of the best attributes of the U2713HM was that it had fairly good pixel response times without overdoing the overdrive like on some other Dell panels.


----------



## Snowknight26

Figured I'd join in and share my experience. Shameless copy from [H].

First monitor I bought was an A01 made in China on April 2013 but it had a large spot of discoloration and some cross-hatching:



The first used replacement monitor was an A02 made in Mexico on November 2012 had severe cross-hatching (no picture).

2nd new replacement monitor is an A00 made in China on June 2013, somewhat uneven backlighting (the underexposed picture below doesn't represent it realistically) and a lit green pixel.




3rd new replacement is an A00 made in China on July 2013. Though it has realy bad backlighting it has no other flaws. Again, pictures don't do it justice:
(3rd replacement is on the left, 2nd replacement [which I'm probably going to keep even with the green pixel] is on the right)


I'm considering disassembling that 3rd replacement monitor and loosening/tightening the screws simply to see if it'll help fix the backlighting.

As far as I can tell, neither of the A00s had any overdrive issues. I didn't notice any green ghosting when moving windows around very quickly.

Ah, the joys of striving for perfection.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowknight26*
> 
> Figured I'd join in and share my experience. Shameless copy from [H].
> 
> First monitor I bought was an A01 made in China on April 2013 but it had a large spot of discoloration and some cross-hatching:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first used replacement monitor was an A02 made in Mexico on November 2012 had severe cross-hatching (no picture).
> 
> 2nd new replacement monitor is an A00 made in China on June 2013, somewhat uneven backlighting (the underexposed picture below doesn't represent it realistically) and a lit green pixel.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd rnew eplacement has really bad backlighting but no other flaws:
> (3rd replacement is on the left, 2nd replacement [which I'm probably going to keep even with the green pixel] is on the right)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm considering disassembling that 3rd replacement monitor and loosening/tightening the screws simply to see if it'll help fix the backlighting.
> 
> As far as I can tell, neither of the A00s had any overdrive issues. I didn't notice any green ghosting when moving windows around very quickly.
> 
> Ah, the joys of striving for perfection.


Welcome aboard OCN with your first post Snowknight26









Thanks for sharing your experience with us. Especially the newer A00 MAY or later revisions. Seems the crosshatching has been addressed on these newer revisions as we're getting pretty consistent posts now regarding this. Holding out on conclusion if there really is a problem with ghosting as a few monitors have shown with this newer panel as we're still getting mixed reports. Sorry to hear that quality control really hasn't improved as that seems to still be hit or miss, luck of the draw.

If you do tackle fixing the back light bleed by dismantling the monitor, taping etc... please take a lot of pics with your steps as if your successful it will be very valuable to others who may want to try this, naturally at your own risk. Reminder if you do take pics keep your Serial Number blurred if it should show up. Keep us posted whatever route you go.


----------



## Mattgfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> It could be that they did not change the overdrive settings, but the new panel responds differently to that degree of overdrive and it results in more ghosting. I still have my original monitor, and I may keep it. It has crosshatching, but the bleed is very minor and not an issue, and it has no ghosting or dead pixels. I play a lot of fast paced games, so the ghosting is very annoying to me.
> 
> While others say they have not experienced ghosting, I think they probably have it, but don't notice it with their use or don't know what they are looking for. I haven't received 2 defective panels; both had the same amount of overdrive ghosting and it is definitely much more noticeable than on my original A01 panel. However, it isn't as noticeable as the ghosting on the U2713H, which may be why people cannot notice it. The best demonstration I can find of it is moving the icon for a text file (which is white) across the blue stock windows 7 desktop background; it produces a dark blue streak (darker than the background) behind the white text file icon. This is slightly visible on my A01, but the streak is nowhere near as dark, and therefore isn't that noticeable.
> 
> It is a shame that Dell didn't check the overdrive, because one of the best attributes of the U2713HM was that it had fairly good pixel response times without overdoing the overdrive like on some other Dell panels.


Do you have any photos of this issue? Use this tester to replicate the issue.
http://www.prad.de/en/monitore/testsoftware/ghosting-test.html

Open that picture in a new internet window, make the window that size and drag it around your desktop with your desired background color. I did this on my A00 monitor and on my Macbook Pro screen and the results are just about the same.


----------



## Darius Silver

Welp, I caved in. Just finished submitting my order to finally replace my aging (starting to whine) LG 1680x1050. Total comes to $621 and here's hoping I don't get burned on QC issues :S

And if you hear any screaming coming from the north, it'll probably be my HD7770 struggling in agony to run a game. The next series of GPU's can't come quick enough...


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowknight26*
> 
> Figured I'd join in and share my experience. Shameless copy from [H].
> 
> First monitor I bought was an A01 made in China on April 2013 but it had a large spot of discoloration and some cross-hatching:
> 
> 
> 
> The first used replacement monitor was an A02 made in Mexico on November 2012 had severe cross-hatching (no picture).
> 
> 2nd new replacement monitor is an A00 made in China on June 2013, somewhat uneven backlighting (the underexposed picture below doesn't represent it realistically) and a lit green pixel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd new replacement is an A00 made in China on July 2013. Though it has realy bad backlighting it has no other flaws. Again, pictures don't do it justice:
> (3rd replacement is on the left, 2nd replacement [which I'm probably going to keep even with the green pixel] is on the right)
> 
> 
> I'm considering disassembling that 3rd replacement monitor and loosening/tightening the screws simply to see if it'll help fix the backlighting.
> 
> As far as I can tell, neither of the A00s had any overdrive issues. I didn't notice any green ghosting when moving windows around very quickly.
> 
> Ah, the joys of striving for perfection.


The overdrive ghosting on the A00's is not green, it is dark blue. Try doing what I described above (dragging a text file icon across a blue background like the stock windows background) and it should be visible. I also see it very visibly in Planetside 2.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Download PixPerAn

Load it up, click on Chase Test then click color combination 3. Monitors with obvious overshoot ghosting usually suffer form obvious overshoot with color combo 3 when the Tempo (speed at which the objects move across the screen) is left at the default setting of 10.

Dell S2740L Overshoot Examples & Dell U2713H Overshoot Examples for reference.


----------



## Mattgfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Download PixPerAn
> 
> Load it up, click on Chase Test then click color combination 3. Monitors with obvious overshoot ghosting usually suffer form obvious overshoot with color combo 3 when the Tempo (speed at which the objects move across the screen) is left at the default setting of 10.
> 
> Dell S2740L Overshoot Examples & Dell U2713H Overshoot Examples for reference.


Did this test, dont see any overshoot issues. Rev A00


----------



## eggs2see

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eggs2see*
> 
> Can anyone comment on this and if it occurs on all IPS screens? OR all U2713HM's? I can confirm this doesn't happen on TN Panels. It only seems to happen with Green's, or Blue's and is immediately obvious in games like Battlefield 3 if you look up at the clouds and move the mouse from side to side. There is a streaking effect that leads the object.
> 
> Any help will be greatly appreciated. I have two of these monitors and both are displaying the same effect, so I'm assuming it's at least standard for this monitor.


Not sure why i'm getting no feedback at all here, but i'll continue to persist at least for others sake who are looking at getting these monitors.

The issue I have been speaking about is the same as what Mjolnir125 has been experiencing. Overdrive Ghosting, it's most noticeable on Blue's and Green's. I have two of these screens as stated and they are both displaying the identical problem, considering I have Jul 13 A00 screens I think this is pretty relevant.

Both screens display no crosshatching, one has minor back light bleed, well within acceptable levels, the other has a noticeable yellowy/orange bleed in the bottom left. Other than this they are great monitors, but if all the new models have this ghosting issue (which I suspect they do) I would have to advise against getting one of these monitors if you plan to use it for gaming.

Hopefully Dell will be able to fix the ghosting issue quickly as they really are good monitors other than the issues listed above.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattgfx*
> 
> Did this test, dont see any overshoot issues. Rev A00


Try a few more color combos
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eggs2see*
> 
> Not sure why i'm getting no feedback at all here, but i'll continue to persist at least for others sake who are looking at getting these monitor


Dell employees stated that the overdrive is by design in regards to the 3014 & U2713H on their forums. Their engineers likely think they have "improved," the displays performance.


----------



## eggs2see

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Try a few more color combos
> Dell employees stated that the overdrive is by design in regards to the 3014 & U2713H on their forums. Their engineers likely think they have "improved," the displays performance.


Yeah those monitors definitely have bad ghosting and should not be used for gaming, however the U2713HM has shown good levels of ghosting in reviews, so these new panels are definitely a step backwards.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eggs2see*
> 
> Not sure why i'm getting no feedback at all here, but i'll continue to persist at least for others sake who are looking at getting these monitors.
> 
> The issue I have been speaking about is the same as what Mjolnir125 has been experiencing. Overdrive Ghosting, it's most noticeable on Blue's and Green's. I have two of these screens as stated and they are both displaying the identical problem, considering I have Jul 13 A00 screens I think this is pretty relevant.
> 
> Both screens display no crosshatching, one has minor back light bleed, well within acceptable levels, the other has a noticeable yellowy/orange bleed in the bottom left. Other than this they are great monitors, but if all the new models have this ghosting issue (which I suspect they do) I would have to advise against getting one of these monitors if you plan to use it for gaming.
> 
> Hopefully Dell will be able to fix the ghosting issue quickly as they really are good monitors other than the issues listed above.


Yes, the ghosting seems most noticeable with bluish things. I will see if I have time tomorrow to run some tests and take photos of it with my DSLR to get a good comparison.

I have had of the new Rev A00 panels, and currently have a Rev A01 panel. I have also had the U2713H. The ghosting on the U2713H is most noticeable because the white mouse cursor will trigger it, while with the U2713HM A00 you need a more specific set of circumstances (I haven't totally pinned down what they are yet). Regardless, both of the rev A00 panels had very noticeable ghosting in Planetside 2, which is what I play most. Because of this, I do not want a Rev A00 panel, and much prefer the crosshatching issue of the Rev A01.

I wasn't hunting for the ghosting or anything and I am not being nitpicky; I was simply flying around in Planetside 2 and noticed that snow covered hills (which should be white with some grey from rocks) were creating purple streaks behind them, something I had not noticed on my A01 panel at all. The new A00 panel I received has the EXACT same issue as far as I can tell, and the ghosting amount seems to be the same.

When Dell calls me (probably tomorrow) to follow up I will tell them about this and see if they have any way to contact any actual technical or product development team that has a say in these sorts of decisions, but I am not getting my hopes up.

On top of all of this my latest replacement has a noticeable dead pixel (as I said before). While this is an improvement over the 6 or so dead pixels on the previous A00 replacement I got, it is not something I am happy about...

Also I have noticed a periodic dithering effect (that isn't present on the A01) that some others have observed, but I am not exactly sure what circumstances cause it.

Does anyone know any of the guys at the major Monitor review sites (tftcentral, Prad, etc)? Any chance they would be willing to test this monitor again now that it seems to have a different panel in it?


----------



## Dysphunkional

Just set up my new U2713HM. I did some quick tests and I don't see any dead pixels, crosshatching, or yellow glow in the bottom left corner. Backlight bleed/IPS glow isn't bad either. I think I got a keeper on my first monitor. It is a July 2013 revision A00. Here is the pic for joining the club:


----------



## eat2na

First post! Well, I am not much of a gamer or overclocker but I am having some issues with my U2713 and wanted to share and see about what should I do. So I ordered from Dell Outlet and I received my refurb but it's revision A00 from Jan '13. I only paid $398 for it after my 30% off code, Fatwallet 4%off and Dell preferred 2%. Amazingly the only problem I see it's some really bad yellow light bleeding on the lower left corner. I see no crosshatch and have no dead pixels.

I have taken many Dell monitors apart before and I decided to check on what panel mine has and see if I could do something to remedy the lightbleed cuz I didn't want to end with something worse. So 5 minutes later I got the monitor apart on my bed and sure enough, my panel it's the older one, the one that has problems, the SLB2. (I know I "voided" the warranty by opening the monitor I may still send it in as it's spotless)

But!! Here it's what I discovered, the lightbleed disappears if I leave the bezel off!! It seems to be related to how much pressure it placed on that corner due to the way the USB assembly behind the panel it's designed creating a different pressure that's not equal at the other corners. If I put the bezel back on the lightbleed returns and if I pop just that corner off then it goes away. So I'm trying to decide if I should get rid of the monitor or find a way to release some of the tightness in that corner but don't know how. I'll post some pics later.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eat2na*
> 
> First post! Well, I am not much of a gamer or overclocker but I am having some issues with my U2713 and wanted to share and see about what should I do. So I ordered from Dell Outlet and I received my refurb but it's revision A00 from Jan '13. I only paid $398 for it after my 30% off code, Fatwallet 4%off and Dell preferred 2%. Amazingly the only problem I see it's some really bad yellow light bleeding on the lower left corner. I see no crosshatch and have no dead pixels.
> 
> I have taken many Dell monitors apart before and I decided to check on what panel mine has and see if I could do something to remedy the lightbleed cuz I didn't want to end with something worse. So 5 minutes later I got the monitor apart on my bed and sure enough, my panel it's the older one, the one that has problems, the SLB2. (I know I "voided" the warranty by opening the monitor I may still send it in as it's spotless)
> 
> But!! Here it's what I discovered, the lightbleed disappears if I leave the bezel off!! It seems to be related to how much pressure it placed on that corner due to the way the USB assembly behind the panel it's designed creating a different pressure that's not equal at the other corners. If I put the bezel back on the lightbleed returns and if I pop just that corner off then it goes away. So I'm trying to decide if I should get rid of the monitor or find a way to release some of the tightness in that corner but don't know how. I'll post some pics later.


Great first post ..... Welcome to OCN









Thank you for sharing what you did with the bezel and basically uncovering why the BLB has always been in the lower left corner. Makes perfect sense. Imagine how great the panels would be if they just didn't add the USB ports on the side but for some that's been a great bonus. I use one of the two 3.0 USB ports underneath personally.

If you figure how to put the bezel back on and still relive some of the pressure please post back. Great price for $398.









Also not all the older models have issues. There are plenty of members here with older revisions, including first releas with very passable monitors we absolutely love. It's a shame the QC has been poor, reviews are right this is a very good monitor compared to other name brands. If it wasn't for the exceptional exchange policy on the premium panels I'd find it difficult to reccomend. Most members here after some time are satisfied.

Looking foward to any pics if you have the time. Just make sure none include your serial number if you do.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dysphunkional*
> 
> Just set up my new U2713HM. I did some quick tests and I don't see any dead pixels, crosshatching, or yellow glow in the bottom left corner. Backlight bleed/IPS glow isn't bad either. I think I got a keeper on my first monitor. It is a July 2013 revision A00. Here is the pic for joining the club:


New to OCN too welcome aboard.







Sweet looking monitor. Welcome to the club. AndyM95 will get you added. Glad to hear all is great. See it does happen first try!


----------



## Mjolnir125

I spoke with a supervisor at Dell support, and he said he would tell the technical department about the ghosting issue. The crosshatching issue is confirmed to be fixed though, and he mentioned that at some point one of the revisions added sound dampening (likely to get rid of the whining some people were experiencing), but it wasn't clear which revision did this.

He didn't know anything about the overdrive ghosting, but I didn't really expect that he would.

The ghosting is not as all present as the ghosting on the U2713H, so it could be that others are not encountering it in their use, like if they do not game or only play certain games that may not produce the proper circumstances for the ghosting to occur. However, it is very distracting for my uses, and this isn't an issue of me being a perfectionist and nitpicking everything; it is genuinely disorienting to me in FPS games.

Given that multiple others are reporting this higher level of ghosting with the U2713HM A00 it seems that at the least a significant portion of the panels have more overdrive ghosting, if not all. Hopefully Dell will make the necessary changes to reduce this, because other than the ghosting and a slightly different tint (as well as dead pixels on both A00's I got...) the A00 seems like it at least fixed the crosshatching and seems to have less bleed than many A01 panels.

I didn't have time to run the ghosting tests yet, but hopefully I will have time tomorrow (friday) to do it before I send the monitor back to Dell.


----------



## Snowknight26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eat2na*
> 
> But!! Here it's what I discovered, the lightbleed disappears if I leave the bezel off!! It seems to be related to how much pressure it placed on that corner due to the way the USB assembly behind the panel it's designed creating a different pressure that's not equal at the other corners. If I put the bezel back on the lightbleed returns and if I pop just that corner off then it goes away. So I'm trying to decide if I should get rid of the monitor or find a way to release some of the tightness in that corner but don't know how. I'll post some pics later.


I took one of my U2713HMs apart for the same reason. However, unlike you, I didn't have any backlight bleeding on the left side on either of them, so we can't say for sure if the USB assembly is causing it.

Though I didn't take any pictures of the process, the monitor is almost exactly like the U2410 when it comes to disassembly. For anyone else that needs a reference when taking their monitor apart, I found some pictures of someone taking their U2410 apart on HardForum.

Similar to what you found, I noticed that taking the plastic bezels off fixes some of the backlight bleeding, as does removing the metal bezel. If you are going to go as far as removing the metal bezel, be warned: The pressure of the metal bezel holding the screen housing together is what prevents (or causes) most of the backlight bleeding. Too much pressure on any of the clips can change the brightness uniformity very easily. I found that out a bit too late. After reassembling the monitor the center of the screen is now unevenly lit, moreso than before disassembly. Oops.

Before disassembling the monitor I thought I'd simply be able to change the torque on a couple of screws that held the screen housing together, much like the Shimian (or was it the QNIX? I forget.), but no.. it's all about the bezel pressure.

Here's to hoping that monitor #5 will be better.


----------



## eat2na

Number 5? Wow. I can't even bring myself to send this one! My first one!! lol. Well I don't think it is the USB for sure either. For mine, it's the pressure of the bezel clips on that corner, when they lock to the base. As soon as they snap together, lightbleed.


----------



## glix

As my 30 day return window expires within the next week, I finally decided to call Dell and see if they would see me a new replacement monitor as those 3 dust flecks near the middle are becoming more and more obvious to me over time. Wow, what a pleasant experience, the rep was extremely accomodating and polite. She guaranteed it will be a brand new monitor and not a refurb, should probably arrive the week after next. I took photos just in case, but they were not requested of me.

It's kind of annoying though that this monitor for all intents and purposes is perfect, except for those spots which are only visible on a solid background and from within about 3 feet. In any case, I always have the option to return the new one if it's worse and keep this one, we shall see. I imagine it will be at least a July build, if not August.


----------



## glix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowknight26*
> 
> Here's to hoping that monitor #5 will be better.


Sounds like me and my 40" Toshiba TV which is wall-mounted. It's one of those super thin edge-lit ones that at the time I had no idea were prone to cloudy backlight problems. First one had a dark blob the size of my palm, second had a dead red subpixel, third had a buzzing power supply, fourth had what looked like old fashioned scan-lines near the top, and fifth is the one I kept as I just got so fed up taking it back to the store. This one has some backlighting issues so I turned on the dynamic backlight option to mostly hide it.


----------



## eat2na

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glix*
> 
> As my 30 day return window expires within the next week, I finally decided to call Dell and see if they would see me a new replacement monitor as those 3 dust flecks near the middle are becoming more and more obvious to me over time.
> Wow, what a pleasant experience, the rep was extremely accomodating and polite. She guaranteed it will be a brand new monitor and not a refurb, should probably arrive the week after next. I took photos just in case, but they were not requested of me.
> 
> It's kind of annoying though that this monitor for all intents and purposes is perfect, except for those spots which are only visible on a solid background and from within about 3 feet. In any case, I always have the option to return the new one if it's worse and keep this one, we shall see. I imagine it will be at least a July build, if not August.


That's the advantage of ordering new. I don't think I would get treated like that since mine is a refurb. I had no idea these monitors had problems and went only by the rave reviews and the 30% off coupon from Dell outlet was about to expire so I ordered. Then saw the yellow lightbleed and when I Googled it...well..you know..page after page of problems. lol.


----------



## glix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eat2na*
> 
> That's the advantage of ordering new. I don't think I would get treated like that since mine is a refurb. I had no idea these monitors had problems and went only by the rave reviews and the 30% off coupon from Dell outlet was about to expire so I ordered. Then saw the yellow lightbleed and when I Googled it...well..you know..page after page of problems. lol.


Truth be told I never would have paid the $800 MSRP + 13% tax on mine, I only jumped on it the day I saw it on sale for $550. That for this monitor with 3 years advance RMA and zero dead pixel guarantee was totally worth it in my book.


----------



## Anoxy

I don't think anyone has actually paid more than $600 for this monitor. If you did, that sucks.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I don't think anyone has actually paid more than $600 for this monitor. If you did, that sucks.


I can't imagine Dell are making much profit off of these, because I am pretty sure they have spent at least the price of the monitor on shipping charges alone for me... Overnighting 6 monitors that weigh 30 pounds isn't cheap.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> I can't imagine Dell are making much profit off of these, because I am pretty sure they have spent at least the price of the monitor on shipping charges alone for me... Overnighting 6 monitors that weigh 30 pounds isn't cheap.


I'm going out on a limb here but I speculate for every one of us here at OCN that knows how to scrutinize this monitor there's probably 20 normal consumers that don't inspect it further than turning it on. You know what they say ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I'm going out on a limb here but I speculate for every one of us here at OCN that knows how to scrutinize this monitor there's probably 20 normal consumers that don't inspect it further than turning it on. You know what they say ignorance is bliss.


I am betting that the corporate users of this monitor will not care, but if you look at newegg reviews a significant number of them reference the issues we have been experiencing.

Addendum: I ran the Pixperan test with the moving squares and took photos with a DSLR on both my A01 and replacement July A00 panel. I will have the results up in the next day or two depending on how busy I am. My first impressions from looking at the images on the DSLR screen are the following:
With certain color combos, both the A01 and A00 have ghosting from the overdrive overshoot. The length of the trails are the for each panel, but the A00 panel has a noticeably darker shadow trail. It might not seem all that significant in the photos (although it is quite apparent in them), but it is significantly worse such that I noticed it in the first minute of playing a game that I had been playing on my A01 for months.


----------



## iARDAs

I noticed this today while looking at Dell Display Manager



Both at 75% but the sliders do not match.

It's like some people like to watch the world burn.


----------



## Snowknight26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> It could be that they did not change the overdrive settings, but the new panel responds differently to that degree of overdrive and it results in more ghosting. I still have my original monitor, and I may keep it. It has crosshatching, but the bleed is very minor and not an issue, and it has no ghosting or dead pixels. I play a lot of fast paced games, so the ghosting is very annoying to me.
> 
> While others say they have not experienced ghosting, I think they probably have it, but don't notice it with their use or don't know what they are looking for. I haven't received 2 defective panels; both had the same amount of overdrive ghosting and it is definitely much more noticeable than on my original A01 panel. However, it isn't as noticeable as the ghosting on the U2713H, which may be why people cannot notice it. The best demonstration I can find of it is moving the icon for a text file (which is white) across the blue stock windows 7 desktop background; it produces a dark blue streak (darker than the background) behind the white text file icon. This is slightly visible on my A01, but the streak is nowhere near as dark, and therefore isn't that noticeable.
> 
> It is a shame that Dell didn't check the overdrive, because one of the best attributes of the U2713HM was that it had fairly good pixel response times without overdoing the overdrive like on some other Dell panels.


I finally experienced the issue but in a different situation. I was playing a game that was casting shadows on a white surface. As I moved back and forth, depending on which way I was moving, the shadow would leave a bluish line on the white surface or the shadow itself would become darker (additive properties of colors I presume).

Examples (you'll only notice it if you have a U2713HM as it's a Direct3D capture):
http://stfcc.org/misc/vids/vids/U2713HM%20overdrive%20example%201.2560x1440.mp4
http://stfcc.org/misc/vids/vids/U2713HM%20overdrive%20example%202.2560x1440.mp4

I then tried your icon example and I could see it too. It's a shame, really, as this seems like a nice monitor. Now I'm torn. Go back to my NEC EA231WMi or stay with this one. Gah.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Here are some of the tests I ran:

A01:


A00:


A01:


A00:


Interestingly, you can see faint diagonal lines on the A00 panel, which allegedly has fixed the crosshatching. However, these photos were taken pretty much head on, and as many of you know the crosshatching is only visible at an angle (which is why the A01 doesn't have any in those images). It seems like the A00 panels have introduced something new, which may or may not be related to the crosshatching. These lines are much smaller than on the A01, but still noticeable to the naked eye if you look closely.

I have a few more images of these ghosting tests, but they pretty much all indicate the same thing. the A00 has noticeably darker trails from too much overdrive.

These tests were run with the exact same settings each time. The camera was mounted on a tripod and focused on the same area of the screen (I swapped out the screens but kept the same stand). The colors are slightly different because the A00 has a different tint out of the box, and I didn't want to spend the time calibrating it with my Spyder 4 since I was returning it.


----------



## eggs2see

Nice work Mjolnir, can definitely confirm mine are the same. Lets hope Dell can get a fix out for this quickly and easily as otherwise the monitors are great.


----------



## skillzdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Just wanted to ask, how many people here are using Custom Color RGB settings and if you are, what are your settings? And if not, which setting are you using and prefer?


My replacement I got after 2 months of shouting was awfully calibrated. I just played around with mine to get an ok colour. I dont do proper visual work lol! It is 90 83 97.


----------



## smx7

I am getting my refurbished U2713HM from Dell delivered tomorrow. What are the things I should look out for, tests I should run?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smx7*
> 
> I am getting my refurbished U2713HM from Dell delivered tomorrow. What are the things I should look out for, tests I should run?


Hello smx7 I see it's your first post on OCN.....welcome aboard.









Two simple things to look for dead, stuck, or bright pixels and the other is when in actual use you do not see back light bleeding through dark borders that may distract your viewing.

In MS Paint on white color hit F11 for full screen and get up close to the monitor and check if you see any spots which could be a dead pixel or perhaps even a dust particle. If you see a dead pixel in line of site you may want to consider exchange as it may bother you when your using your monitor normally. Some people don't mind if the dead pixel is in an area a corner that isn't viewed often and can live easily with it.

Second, if you like to watch blu-ray movies or stream movies / tv shows you'd want to choose a movie with black borders and see if you notice the black areas exhibiting light bleeding through which takes away from your blacks as this can be distracting. This light can vary from very prominent or barley visible to none at all. You should set your monitor to the brightness you like to have your settings kept normally.

Lastly if you game, start gaming and look around the screen to see if your gaming experience doesn't show the back light bleeding through.

Most of the club members here are very discerning and have chosen this monitor for Dells premium panel exchange with three years of excellent support with exchange. Good luck.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smx7*
> 
> I am getting my refurbished U2713HM from Dell delivered tomorrow. What are the things I should look out for, tests I should run?


As I have said previously, the new panels also seem to have increased overdrive ghosting. It may not be noticeable in your use, but if it is you will probably notice it fairly quickly. If you don't then it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Anoxy

I thought that was the H panel, not the HM?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I thought that was the H panel, not the HM?


Well we've got two maybe three new A00 MAY revision or later builds saying they are noticing this in certain circumstances. All the new A00 MAY or later revisions addressed crosshatching with a newer panel. However either the current over drive settings are now too high for the new panels or Dell increased it and is causing this effect.

If its true depending on how you use your monitor the previous revisions may be better.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I thought that was the H panel, not the HM?


The H also has overdrive ghosting, but it is green instead of purple. If you look at my post on the previous page you will see images from the tests I ran that show darker and more noticeable ghosting with the A00 panel compared with the A01 panel. I have had 2 A00 panels, and they both had more ghosting than all previous revision panels. A number of others here have also reported more ghosting. It is likely that those who have not reported more ghosting simply do not notice it, since overdrive settings shouldn't be varying from panel to panel.


----------



## eat2na

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smx7*
> 
> I am getting my refurbished U2713HM from Dell delivered tomorrow. What are the things I should look out for, tests I should run?


I got my refurbished last week and I got a Jan 2013 A00. Not the new panel but actually the older panel with the lightbleed on the bottom left corner. The monitor exterior and screen look like a brand new monitor with no scratches or blemishes. All of the cables that I got are the generic cables so no dual DVI cable and the USB cable I got is a USB 2.0. Also no Display port cable. You will get a paper that will say that since it is an outlet monitor the cables included may not be the ones that you get with a new unit. Here is a picture of my panel confirming it is the older version and basically many of the refurbs that are sold on the Outlet are the ones that are being returned over and over again. They perhaps do some light testing and diagnostic and off they go.


----------



## eat2na

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eat2na*
> 
> First post! Well, I am not much of a gamer or overclocker but I am having some issues with my U2713 and wanted to share and see about what should I do. So I ordered from Dell Outlet and I received my refurb but it's revision A00 from Jan '13. I only paid $398 for it after my 30% off code, Fatwallet 4%off and Dell preferred 2%. Amazingly the only problem I see it's some really bad yellow light bleeding on the lower left corner. I see no crosshatch and have no dead pixels.
> 
> I have taken many Dell monitors apart before and I decided to check on what panel mine has and see if I could do something to remedy the lightbleed cuz I didn't want to end with something worse. So 5 minutes later I got the monitor apart on my bed and sure enough, my panel it's the older one, the one that has problems, the SLB2. (I know I "voided" the warranty by opening the monitor I may still send it in as it's spotless)
> 
> But!! Here it's what I discovered, the lightbleed disappears if I leave the bezel off!! It seems to be related to how much pressure it placed on that corner due to the way the USB assembly behind the panel it's designed creating a different pressure that's not equal at the other corners. If I put the bezel back on the lightbleed returns and if I pop just that corner off then it goes away. So I'm trying to decide if I should get rid of the monitor or find a way to release some of the tightness in that corner but don't know how. I'll post some pics later.


Some pics of the monitor with the bezel on and the lightbleed on the corner and then after I pop the bezel off the corner and the pressure is relieved and the lightbleed on the corner goes away. 


Also some other pictures. Monitor apart and see the USB attached right to the back of the panel. It sits there with just tape holding it.


The USB assembly relies on the bezel to apply some force and these metal protrusions slide into groves on the bezel plastic. Its what keeps the USB in place once it snaps into place. Do this extra force creates a pressure on that corner and is perhaps why more lightbleed is seen there?

If you order a refurb, thinking that you may get the new panel that fixed all the problems you may be out of luck. Mine arrived last week and its the older panel, the SLB2.


----------



## Mjolnir125

As far as I know, the only monitor with the new panel are the A00 revisions from June or July or later. They were allegedly refitting existing monitors with new panels and the support guy said i was going to get a "refurbished" monitor with that retrofit, but i ended up getting another new A00.

I am really curious as to if anyone with an A00 notices the very fine diagonal lines; they seem almost like dithering at first, but I captured them on photo with a 1/500th of a second exposure time, so I think they are actually on the panel. Perhaps they didn't get rid of the crosshatching 100%, but instead made it smaller?


----------



## FlyingSolo

Great post eat2na +rep. How easy is it for taking off the cover. Are there any glue inside the back of the cover or just screws. Also how big is the bezel after taking of the cover


----------



## Arizonian

@eat2na - Definitely great post and only your fifth.









What Flying solo asked plus when you replaced the bezel what did you do? In other words, how did you put it back on which totally removed the back light bleed so well? Is there a way to relive stress off the bezel without totally removing it and from what side would we start? If we had the monitor running, would there be a way to slowly adjust this so we can view it while being relived of pressure?

It's a night and day difference. We could have saved a ton of exchanges. As long as its not evident that the panel was removed which could possibly void the warranty is my main concern.

Wondering if loosening one side just a tad without fully removing it could work?

My back light bleed isn't visible in actual use. I know that there are some members or may be potential others that would take on this project that have or may receive a monitor that has some bleed but not enough to return if they do that would love to know.


----------



## eat2na

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> @eat2na - Definitely great post and only your fifth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Flying solo asked plus when you replaced the bezel what did you do? In other words, how did you put it back on which totally removed the back light bleed so well? Is there a way to relive stress off the bezel without totally removing it and from what side would we start? If we had the monitor running, would there be a way to slowly adjust this so we can view it while being relived of pressure?
> 
> It's a night and day difference. We could have saved a ton of exchanges. As long as its not evident that the panel was removed which could possibly void the warranty is my main concern.
> 
> Wondering if loosening one side just a tad without fully removing it could work?
> 
> My back light bleed isn't visible in actual use. I know that there are some members or may be potential others that would take on this project that have or may receive a monitor that has some bleed but not enough to return if they do that would love to know.


Thank You! Ok, I will post more pictures with some explanation that will answer those questions. I will later on today. But on the picture that you see with the light bleed removed, the only thing that I did was to pop open or unlatch the corner of the bezel and then reached and pulled the panel toward me to relieve the pressure the bezel had applied on that corner.


----------



## eat2na

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Great post eat2na +rep. How easy is it for taking off the cover. Are there any glue inside the back of the cover or just screws. Also how big is the bezel after taking of the cover


You do not take the back cover off first. You start with the bezel. I will post some pics of the process later on today.







Is very easy and no glue. It just snaps into place.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Thanks eat2na. Looks like it was the cover after all. Now we can all fix this issues


----------



## eat2na

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Thanks eat2na. Looks like it was the cover after all. Now we can all fix this issues


Haha! I would still put a knock on wood on that.







I don't know if you read the whole post but the light bleed is gone only when the bezel is open at that corner. When I finish snapping that corner back and it latch into place the light bleed comes back.








But all is not lost!!! Yesterday, I experimented by modding the USB housing and cutting those metal brackets or extensions that latch to the bezel. (so much for warranty, meh, its only 90 days on this refurb and I will probably just get a messed up panel with crosshatch or bad pixels and not prestine like mine is right now so I'm modding!)

Be gentle if you take the front bezel off!!!!! The buttons on the lower right (Power and settings etc) its still attached to the bezel by tiny screws and if you break it, you are in a mess.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Thanks eat2na. Any idea how big the bezel is after taking off the cover


----------



## Arizonian

Thanks eat2na looking foward to it. Naturally anyone trying this is at thier own risk disclaimer.


----------



## eat2na

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Thanks eat2na. Any idea how big the bezel is after taking off the cover


I don't quite understand what you mean..







The bezel is right at the front of your screen and it goes around the front edge in a rectangular fashion like a frame around a picture. What you see is what you get. If you look at your screen is right there and not much to it. Just a slim part of plastic to cover the front of the panel and keep the LCD in place and make it look pretty and well make it look like a monitor. lol!! . On the back there are some indentations that snap to the back cover.


----------



## eat2na

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eat2na*
> 
> Some pics of the monitor with the bezel on and the lightbleed on the corner and then after I pop the bezel off the corner and the pressure is relieved and the lightbleed on the corner goes away.
> 
> 
> Also some other pictures. Monitor apart and see the USB attached right to the back of the panel. It sits there with just tape holding it.
> 
> 
> The USB assembly relies on the bezel to apply some force and these metal protrusions slide into groves on the bezel plastic. Its what keeps the USB in place once it snaps into place. Do this extra force creates a pressure on that corner and is perhaps why more lightbleed is seen there?
> 
> If you order a refurb, thinking that you may get the new panel that fixed all the problems you may be out of luck. Mine arrived last week and its the older panel, the SLB2.


Taking Your Dell U2713HM apart. (You are doing this at your own risk and Overclock.net or Myself are not responsible for damages.)

1) Find a large soft area like a bed. Lay the monitor screen side down and remove the stand.

2) Turn the monitor screen side up so you can work on removing the bezel. If you have rough or long fingernails you can slide a piece of printing paper in between the screen and the bezel.


3) Start in the middle bottom away from the corners. You will need to reach with your fingers between the screen and the bezel and pull slightly down and toward you until it pops out.



4) Work your way around leaving the corners for last. Some corners may easily pop out and that's ok.













5) Leave the area with the buttons for last and be careful when the bezel comes out and do not lift the bezel as there is a small circuit board we need to remove. Lift the bezel as shown and place it on the side so you can work on removing the Power button and settings board.






6) Carefully grab the monitor and place it upside down. Remove the four screws on the back. These fasteners are the only thing that keep the LCD panel from dropping from the enclosure. (FYI Do not move the monitor with the screen facing down with these fasteners out. If you do, your panel will fall off even if the bezel is attached)






7) Congratulations!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eat2na*
> 
> *Taking Your Dell U2713HM apart.* (You are doing this at your own risk and Overclock.net or Myself are not responsible for damages.)
> 
> 1) Find a large soft area like a bed. Lay the monitor screen side down and remove the stand.
> 
> 2) Turn the monitor screen side up so you can work on removing the bezel. If you have rough or long fingernails you can slide a piece of printing paper in between the screen and the bezel.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Start in the middle bottom away from the corners. You will need to reach with your fingers between the screen and the bezel and pull slightly down and toward you until it pops out.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Work your way around leaving the corners for last. Some corners may easily pop out and that's ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5) Leave the area with the buttons for last and be careful when the bezel comes out and do not lift the bezel as there is a small circuit board we need to remove. Lift the bezel as shown and place it on the side so you can work on removing the Power button and settings board.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6) Carefully grab the monitor and place it upside down. Remove the four screws on the back. These fasteners are the only thing that keep the LCD panel from dropping from the enclosure. (FYI Do not move the monitor with the screen facing down with these fasteners out. If you do, your panel will fall off even if the bezel is attached)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7) Congratulations!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome instructions with illustrations. +1 rep incoming for taking this much time and showing us with detail.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eat2na*
> 
> I don't quite understand what you mean..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bezel is right at the front of your screen and it goes around the front edge in a rectangular fashion like a frame around a picture. What you see is what you get. If you look at your screen is right there and not much to it. Just a slim part of plastic to cover the front of the panel and keep the LCD in place and make it look pretty and well make it look like a monitor. lol!! . On the back there are some indentations that snap to the back cover.


What i meant was after taking of the plastic front bezel frame. How many mm is the metal frame now. Am thinking of Keeping my ones debezel once i get the 3rd monitor that is. For triple monitor gaming


----------



## FlyingSolo

Thanks for the instructions eat2na. +rep


----------



## eat2na

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> What i meant was after taking of the plastic front bezel frame. How many mm is the metal frame now. Am thinking of Keeping my ones debezel once i get the 3rd monitor that is. For triple monitor gaming


oohhh...I got it now







I'll check that out for you.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eat2na*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eat2na*
> 
> Some pics of the monitor with the bezel on and the lightbleed on the corner and then after I pop the bezel off the corner and the pressure is relieved and the lightbleed on the corner goes away.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also some other pictures. Monitor apart and see the USB attached right to the back of the panel. It sits there with just tape holding it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The USB assembly relies on the bezel to apply some force and these metal protrusions slide into groves on the bezel plastic. Its what keeps the USB in place once it snaps into place. Do this extra force creates a pressure on that corner and is perhaps why more lightbleed is seen there?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you order a refurb, thinking that you may get the new panel that fixed all the problems you may be out of luck. Mine arrived last week and its the older panel, the SLB2
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking Your Dell U2713HM apart. (You are doing this at your own risk and Overclock.net or Myself are not responsible for damages.)
> 
> 1) Find a large soft area like a bed. Lay the monitor screen side down and remove the stand.
> 
> 2) Turn the monitor screen side up so you can work on removing the bezel. If you have rough or long fingernails you can slide a piece of printing paper in between the screen and the bezel.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Start in the middle bottom away from the corners. You will need to reach with your fingers between the screen and the bezel and pull slightly down and toward you until it pops out.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Work your way around leaving the corners for last. Some corners may easily pop out and that's ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5) Leave the area with the buttons for last and be careful when the bezel comes out and do not lift the bezel as there is a small circuit board we need to remove. Lift the bezel as shown and place it on the side so you can work on removing the Power button and settings board.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6) Carefully grab the monitor and place it upside down. Remove the four screws on the back. These fasteners are the only thing that keep the LCD panel from dropping from the enclosure. (FYI Do not move the monitor with the screen facing down with these fasteners out. If you do, your panel will fall off even if the bezel is attached)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7) Congratulations!
Click to expand...

+rep, amazing work. I always wanted to debezel my monitor due to the fact that the bezels are so goddamn huge!







If possible, could you take a picture of it in the light turned on?


----------



## Anoxy

The bezels don't look any smaller with the black plastic removed...


----------



## eat2na

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> The bezels don't look any smaller with the black plastic removed...


I agree. You will not gain a lot from removing the front plastic bezel but you will lose so much.

First, for multi monitors, you will still have the same gap in between them when you put two or more of these monitors together due to the LCD panel sitting flush inside the back plastic housing that it leaves the same amount of gap as if you would have left the front plastic bezel on in the first place, except now you will have something that doesn't look as nice.

Second, You can't remove the back housing where the monitor sits flush in hopes of getting just the LCD panels closer together to make it like a seamless giant monitor and eliminate more of the space in between them. If you take the back housing off, how are you going to mount the monitor? The stand relies on the back housing for it to work.

You can't take the LCD panel off the rear plastic housing and remove front the front plastic bezel and mount it on the stand.

Then there are the LCD power and settings buttons that you can't use properly as the front bezel is needed for then to work.

Third. In a dark room, you will have these reflections of lights that leak from the LED lights and reflect inside the back housing and that the front bezel was hiding from view.

Fourth! The LCD glass part that is hiding under the front bezel cover has a few MM of area that does not show a picture and does not come on and it is just inactive LCD glass!!. So the actual part that comes on and has a picture is actually very close to what you see with the plastic bezel on. You are not gonna gain like an inch or something like that of screen real estate by removing the front plastic bezel.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Thanks eat2na. +rep for the pic


----------



## birthdaymonkey

Just received monitor #5.

June A00.

Crosshatching: present, similar to the May A01 I'm currently using.
BLB: Much better. Nothing in the bottom left. A little bit in the top middle. Quite tolerable.
Dead pixels: None... the first I've received without any dead pixels.
Ghosting: Seemed worse than my A01, but it could have been placebo effect, as this is what I was expecting to see.

I thought this one was finally going to be a keeper, but then I noticed it has two little grey blobs that look like dirt or grease on the screen--but of course they don't wipe off like dirt or grease. And they're right in the middle of the screen. :-(



I guess it's time to see if I can return this once and for all. The agent I last spoke to did offer to process a return for me despite the fact that it's been a couple months since my initial purchase. Either that or keep my May A01 with moderate BLB and a dead pixel on the right side.

As I have a new video card with dual DVI-D I was finally able to compare two 2713HMs side by side, and I can definitively say that the colour in sRGB mode is a lot different on the two panels. Makes me wonder if they're really calibrated at all.

A very disappointing experience with the U2713HM.


----------



## Darius Silver

Welp, got my monitor in. First thing I gotta say, it's HUGE. Will post pictures soonish.

Firstly, on the good side;
-No crosshatching
-Very minor lightbeed (yellow) in the bottom right *(and left). Barely noticeable in a dark room with lights turned off and brightness at 75 35.
-Stuck? Pixel in the bottom left (or dust). I can only see it on a black background and only when I am 6 or so inches away staring dead on. Gonna give it a week to see if I start to think about it too much. I have fixed stuck pixels before, so I may try to later.
-Colors, contrast, ips, yadda yadda.

Bad;
-I do notice the odd overdrive issue in certain situations involving only white. Gonna see if it effects games too much.
*-Ran TF2, Planetside 2(snow map), and FFXIV and really didn't see the overdrive issue unless I took the time to look for it and even then it didn't bother me (yet). What I notice more is the slower pixel response time compared to my cheap TN I have. Seems to be slightly more fuzziness when moving around fast. In either case, I need more time to see if it's gonna bug me.

Other;
-Color settings? I tried TFTcentral's custom ICC profile with 93/100/99 and 35/75 bright/con. I really have no idea if the colours are accurate or not. Any input?



*edits*


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*
> 
> Welp, got my monitor in. First thing I gotta say, it's HUGE. Will post pictures soonish.
> 
> Firstly, on the good side;
> -No crosshatching
> -Very minor lightbeed (yellow) in the bottom right *(and left). Barely noticeable in a dark room with lights turned off and brightness at 75 35.
> -Stuck? Pixel in the bottom left (or dust). I can only see it on a black background and only when I am 6 or so inches away staring dead on. Gonna give it a week to see if I start to think about it too much. I have fixed stuck pixels before, so I may try to later.
> -Colors, contrast, ips, yadda yadda.
> 
> Bad;
> -I do notice the odd overdrive issue in certain situations involving only white. Gonna see if it effects games too much.
> *-Ran TF2, Planetside 2(snow map), and FFXIV and really didn't see the overdrive issue unless I took the time to look for it and even then it didn't bother me (yet). What I notice more is the slower pixel response time compared to my cheap TN I have. Seems to be slightly more fuzziness when moving around fast. In either case, I need more time to see if it's gonna bug me.
> 
> Other;
> -Color settings? I tried TFTcentral's custom ICC profile with 93/100/99 and 35/75 bright/con. I really have no idea if the colours are accurate or not. Any input?
> 
> 
> 
> *edits*


The TFTcentral icc profile is going to be next to useless as far as accurate colors go; that was done on the original version of the monitor while you likely have the new revision which has noticeably different color calibration in each of the modes.

Even though Dell technically calibrates the U2713HM, they only do it to within an AVERAGE DeltaE of 5, which isn't very good at all. Through software calibration I managed to get mine to a DeltaE average of <1. The U2713H is calibrated to a lower average DeltaE, but I forget what that value is.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> The U2713H is calibrated to a lower average DeltaE, but I forget what that value is.


<2.


----------



## eat2na

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Awesome instructions with illustrations. +1 rep incoming for taking this much time and showing us with detail.


So....I managed to fix the light bleed problem on the lower left corner to my satisfaction. (sadly I did not take pictures of the process due to being tired and just wanting to get it done).
Steps:
1) Check to see if the light bleed gets better when you pull toward you on the corner. You would need to pop open the plastic bezel on that corner and pull the corner toward you. Did it get darker? Does the light bleed comes back when you press that corner back together and it snaps into place? Then you might be able to fix it.

2) You will need to cut the legs of the USB housing that attach and make contact with the plastic bezel. You can bend them back and forth until the legs snap and secure the housing with more tape. Or do what I did. I took the housing off and with a dremmel tool I saw the legs off. Then I used some adhesive under the housing to secure it where it originally was and finished it with black tape. Make sure you mark around the area of the housing location with a marker before you take it out so it will line back up with the monitor rear panel housing.



3) Warning! This is a little more extreme and you could do some damage to the plastic rear housing and will not be able to use your monitor until you get a new rear housing or your monitor enclosure may not snap back together and leave a gap or burn yourself or others with boiling water. Proceed at your own risk. (actually is not that difficult)
Start boiling some water.







We are going to slightly reshape the way the LCD panel sits on the back housing and recreate the effect you where getting when you pulled that corner toward you but we are going to make the effect permanent. I believe that when the USB housing is pulling on the bezel and pushing down on that corner it slightly changes the angle of the lcd and changes the housing in that corner and that's why you see more light there. (That's my far out there theory)
Anyway, when the water is boiling and with the rear housing over the sink, start pouring the boiling water over that corner. You could also if you had a super large container, dip that corner on the boiling water, but not too long!!!!!!!!!! or it will melt!!







Just pour like half a gallon or more over and then press on that corner from the back and hold it there until it cools off. You could also run some cold water while you were holding it and pass it over the cold water. Do not press on the vents!!!!!!! Also the silver housing part may become slightly warped and you would need to boil more water and bend it back. Remember!! This is risky!! Be gentle and take your time.

4) Dry it with a towel and canned spray and the towel again. Let it air dry for awhile.

5) Mount the panel and notice how it fits more snug in that area and it sticks out a few mm in the corner. Hopefully you didn't warp the plastic silver section and it will line up when you mount it. If it is warped, you will need to boil more water and reshape it.

Here are my before and after.
Before.


After (Sorry the bezel was off and that's where all those lights are reflecting on the back housing.










Normal use with Brightness and Contrast at 50%


----------



## stnz

Wow, impressive results ! Congrats !


----------



## iARDAs

BTW guys installing the icc profile in the Dell website clearly helped me get better colors.

Before I never installed anything, I just plugged the monitor and thats it.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> BTW guys installing the icc profile in the Dell website clearly helped me get better colors.
> 
> Before I never installed anything, I just plugged the monitor and thats it.


Can you provide the link to the icc profile on dells website. Cause i cant find it. Will try it out and see


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Can you provide the link to the icc profile on dells website. Cause i cant find it. Will try it out and see


http://www.dell.com/support/drivers/tr/tr/trdhs1/Product/dell-u2713hm?s=dhs&~ck=mn

There you go buddy.

The one labeled DDM is Dell Display Driver which is a great too to install. It lets you automatically divice your screen to different formats. Very useful

And the second file is the profile installation.

As soon as I used it, my colors got better.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> http://www.dell.com/support/drivers/tr/tr/trdhs1/Product/dell-u2713hm?s=dhs&~ck=mn
> 
> There you go buddy.
> 
> The one labeled DDM is Dell Display Driver which is a great too to install. It lets you automatically divice your screen to different formats. Very useful
> 
> And the second file is the profile installation.
> 
> As soon as I used it, my colors got better.


Thanks +rep. Gonna try this out now


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Thanks +rep. Gonna try this out now


Anytime.

I was complaining about some green and red tint before.

I did a clean install few days ago, everything was normal. Great like before with still a bit of red and green tint. I downloaded and installed these drivers and I am 100% happy with my color calibration now using the sRGB mode in the monitor which is the calibrated profile.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Actually my one looks more better now with the icc profile.


----------



## Mjolnir125

I'm not sure what you guys are comparing your monitors to, because the human eye really can't tell what colors are "right." Just because the monitor looks "better" to you with a certain ICC profile DOES NOT mean that it is more accurate. Your eyes get used to color changes pretty quickly, and the tint on a monitor will appear different in different lighting (like fluorescent room lighting vs sunlight). In order to get truly ACCURATE results (not just results that "look good") you need to calibrate the monitor with an objective instrument, not something totally subjective like your eyes.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> I'm not sure what you guys are comparing your monitors to, because the human eye really can't tell what colors are "right." Just because the monitor looks "better" to you with a certain ICC profile DOES NOT mean that it is more accurate. Your eyes get used to color changes pretty quickly, and the tint on a monitor will appear different in different lighting (like fluorescent room lighting vs sunlight). In order to get truly ACCURATE results (not just results that "look good") you need to calibrate the monitor with an objective instrument, not something totally subjective like your eyes.


Oh yeah thats for sure. But the icc profile up in Dell's page really made things look better for me. I am sure with more pro calibration things can get even a bit more better.

I am loving the sRGB + stock icc combo right now.


----------



## glix

Guys... Dell sent me a U2713H as replacement, what should I do?

Given it's already sitting here in my room, I think what the heck, might as well just try it.


----------



## eat2na

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> BTW guys installing the icc profile in the Dell website clearly helped me get better colors.
> 
> Before I never installed anything, I just plugged the monitor and thats it.


Will installing this ICC profile mess up the SRGB mode factory calibration?


----------



## eat2na

Se
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glix*
> 
> Guys... Dell sent me a U2713H as replacement, what should I do?
> 
> Given it's already sitting here in my room, I think what the heck, might as well just try it.


You could send it to me as a gift


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eat2na*
> 
> Will installing this ICC profile mess up the SRGB mode factory calibration?


I believe sRGB profile is best compatible with the Dell icc profile to begin with.

I am sure most of us just plug and use the monitor and do not install the driver.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eat2na*
> 
> Will installing this ICC profile mess up the SRGB mode factory calibration?


When you install a new ICC profile you will still have the 'default' ICC profile. So as long as you don't deleted it you can revert.

*ICC Profiles and Monitor Settings Database* - Source TFT Central

*How to Install and Activate an ICC Profile* - Source TFT Central


----------



## Mjolnir125

Any software driver won't change the factory sRGB calibration; that is hardware calibration and is programmed into the monitor itself.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Any software driver won't change the factory sRGB calibration; that is hardware calibration and is programmed into the monitor itself.


Off topic of ICC profiles but on calibration. I'm asking your opinion.

I'm about to look into the Spyder 4 Pro for my monitors and eventually the HDTV add on for flat panels. What's your take? Is there one that can do both that's better but in same price range of $150? Does it do a good job and how good can I get the calibration?


----------



## MenacingTuba

Spyder 4's are garbage, they can't measure contrast/blacks properly which is ridiculous since X-rites colorimeters retail for similar prices. Get the X-rite color munkie or spend 250$ for the i1 display pro.

Agryll & HCFR are free, HCFR is excellent since it is very easy to calibrate a tv or monitor with only the color controls. If done properly typically near 2.2 gamma & 6500k color temperature can be achieved w/o profiling using HCFR.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Off topic of ICC profiles but on calibration. I'm asking your opinion.
> 
> I'm about to look into the Spyder 4 Pro for my monitors and eventually the HDTV add on for flat panels. What's your take? Is there one that can do both that's better but in same price range of $150? Does it do a good job and how good can I get the calibration?


I haven't tried any of the other current models; the Spyder 4 works fine but I don't think the black level values it gives are very accurate (it seems to underestimate contrast on all of my monitors). The i1display pro is apparently better, but it costs more than the Spyder 4 Pro and the same as the Spyder 4 Elite. However, the Spyder 4 Pro and Elite have the same sensor; the Elite just has better software. However, there are third party open source utilities that use the Argyll CMS drivers like DispcalGUI that can do most of what the elite utility can.


----------



## glix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glix*
> 
> Guys... Dell sent me a U2713H as replacement, what should I do?
> 
> Given it's already sitting here in my room, I think what the heck, might as well just try it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eat2na*
> 
> Se
> You could send it to me as a gift


I spent all evening comparing the two monitors side by side on a duplicate display setting, I am absolutely keeping the H model







Colours seem more natural, I set it to the Adobe RGB preset. I realize I'm not benefiting at all from the 10-bit architecture but I think the backlighting may be making the difference, it's a dual-coloured led system vs the single-coloured backlight of the HM.

That overdrive problem previously mentioned that's prevalent especially in Planetside 2 on snowy scenes is totally non-existant on the H, while the HM (with the newer panel as of June) leaves extremely noticeable purple ghosting when you pan around. Another overdrive problem is on the Mercedes Canada website whereby grey boxes containing text leave behind green trails upon scrolling.

Input lag difference is not noticeable to me, so that issue of it being slightly slower is not an issue in my case.

Backlight bleed is a bit worse on this H, it has a slightly yellow tinge to the bottom-left corner when the room is pitch black and on a solid black screen, but all the pros for me very much outweigh the one con and I could always try releasing pressure on the bezel to see if it helps.

DisplayPort is also neat, I've never handled it before so I was amazed at how small the cable and connectors are, and the fact it can be daisy-chained (cable was even included in the box).

To sum it up...


----------



## MenacingTuba

Adobe RGB=In accurate & over-saturated colors for consumer media. Using a wide gamut monitor for games, movies, ect is like wearing sun glasses in an art museum


----------



## glix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Adobe RGB=In accurate & over-saturated colors for consumer media. Using a wide gamut monitor for games, movies, ect is like wearing sun glasses in an art museum


Works for me









In all honesty though, the colours are almost identical running this one on the Adobe RGB setting as the U2713HM next to it on standard, if anything it seems that the colour temperature is a bit cooler on this one. Using any of the other presets though including standard on the U2713H and it gets crazy over-saturated, almost neon on some colours.


----------



## Mjolnir125

My U2713HM just developed a bizarre problem. There seems to be some issue with the middle third of the screen; when I play FPS games that portion of the screen gets what seems to be speckly rainbow noise on it when I turn around (ingame). It isn't all that extreme but it is very noticeable. Additionally, when I am stationary I can see faint horizontal lines running across the middle portion of the screen.

For some bizarre reason, I can also see this "noise" when I move my eyes but the image on the monitor stays stationary, which makes no sense to me. This also only occurs on the middle third or so of the screen.
Is this image retention, or could it be something else? Is it permanent? I haven't yet ruled out my GPU as the cause.


----------



## iARDAs

So yesterday I decided to try Dual DVI, and my monitor started giving strange colors with lots of distortion. I panicked. Switched back to Display Port and the problem still persisted. I even got crosshatching as well which I never got before. I was extremely mad at myself as why I all of a sudden removed Display port and perhaps caused a problem. I also tried HDMI and things got even worse.

However luckily than I woke up. I literally woke up. Guys I saw this in my dream last night. For real. Why did dell U2713HM crosshatcing just poped up in my dream? Is this a sign that my monitor will die soon or something?


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> So yesterday I decided to try Dual DVI, and my monitor started giving strange colors with lots of distortion. I panicked. Switched back to Display Port and the problem still persisted. I even got crosshatching as well which I never got before. I was extremely mad at myself as why I all of a sudden removed Display port and perhaps caused a problem. I also tried HDMI and things got even worse.
> 
> However luckily than I woke up. I literally woke up. Guys I saw this in my dream last night. For real. Why did dell U2713HM crosshatcing just poped up in my dream? Is this a sign that my monitor will die soon or something?


Its most likely you where reading the dell u2713hm forum before you went to sleep. Or you where thinking about the monitor before you went to sleep. Nothing to worry about i say its a good thing it was just a dream.


----------



## Arizonian

Thanks for sharing that iARDAs, that was funny. I'm sure at the time of your lucid dreaming it wasn't though.









I think the







is messing with you.







.


----------



## Jeemil89

I would be honored to join this club.
Here's my Dell. Running now @ 75Hz but overclocks well to 90Hz+.


----------



## Anoxy

I bought FIFA 13 a few days ago and I'm noticing the green ghosting on players running around....never noticed it on anything else before so I'm not sure if it's just the game or my monitor.


----------



## glix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I bought FIFA 13 a few days ago and I'm noticing the green ghosting on players running around....never noticed it on anything else before so I'm not sure if it's just the game or my monitor.


Do you also see it when you scroll up and down on this page? It was really bad on my U2713HM: http://www.mercedes-benz.ca/content/canada/mpc/mpc_canada_website/en/home_mpc/passengercars/home/new_cars/models/e-class/c207/facts/equipment/standardoptional.html


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glix*
> 
> Do you also see it when you scroll up and down on this page? It was really bad on my U2713HM: http://www.mercedes-benz.ca/content/canada/mpc/mpc_canada_website/en/home_mpc/passengercars/home/new_cars/models/e-class/c207/facts/equipment/standardoptional.html


I'm not seeing any ghosting on my A00 when viewing that page.


----------



## glix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I'm not seeing any ghosting on my A00 when viewing that page.


What is the build date on your A00? Mine was June 2013, which was confirmed to have the revised panels by then.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glix*
> 
> What is the build date on your A00? Mine was June 2013, which was confirmed to have the revised panels by then.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glix*
> 
> What is the build date on your A00? Mine was June 2013, which was confirmed to have the revised panels by then.


August I believe.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> August I believe.


August of 2013, or 2012?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> August of 2013, or 2012?


DADDYCO65's monitor is the newer revision which he recently purchased and is A00 AUG 2013 I believe. It was a refurbished exchange that was sent to him.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1380527/official-dell-u2713hm-2560x1440-semi-glossy-ips-club/1100#post_20408303


----------



## Mjolnir125

There is definitely more overdrive ghosting on at least a significant portion of the A00 revision monitors, but I don't think we have enough info to determine if ALL of them suffer from it or not, or what the actual cause of it was (like a design decision or something that was overlooked).

Has anyone else noticed they very fine diagonal lines on the A00 panels that are visible in my photos a few pages back? At first glance it almost looked like dithering to my eye, but close up images showed very fine diagonal lines that are not present on the A01, but are viewable from any angle unlike the crosshatching on the A01 (although the A00 lines are much smaller so you can't really see them).


----------



## Darius Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glix*
> 
> Do you also see it when you scroll up and down on this page? It was really bad on my U2713HM: http://www.mercedes-benz.ca/content/canada/mpc/mpc_canada_website/en/home_mpc/passengercars/home/new_cars/models/e-class/c207/facts/equipment/standardoptional.html


Where the white boarders the darker shade of grey (above transmission) is the only spot I am noticing overdrive. The grey to grey doesn't do it all.

*Edit* Just noticed on this site the quote boxes do it as well with the white background. Its not very noticeable, again the overall blur stands out more (which is so much more tolerable then contrast shift with my old TN).


----------



## eat2na

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> There is definitely more overdrive ghosting on at least a significant portion of the A00 revision monitors, but I don't think we have enough info to determine if ALL of them suffer from it or not, or what the actual cause of it was (like a design decision or something that was overlooked).
> 
> Has anyone else noticed they very fine diagonal lines on the A00 panels that are visible in my photos a few pages back? At first glance it almost looked like dithering to my eye, but close up images showed very fine diagonal lines that are not present on the A01, but are viewable from any angle unlike the crosshatching on the A01 (although the A00 lines are much smaller so you can't really see them).[/quote
> 
> Yes. I do have those faint diagonal dithering looking lines on a small area on mine and mine is the older version of the panel A00 built Jan 13.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glix*
> 
> Do you also see it when you scroll up and down on this page? It was really bad on my U2713HM: http://www.mercedes-benz.ca/content/canada/mpc/mpc_canada_website/en/home_mpc/passengercars/home/new_cars/models/e-class/c207/facts/equipment/standardoptional.html


Nope.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> There is definitely more overdrive ghosting on at least a significant portion of the A00 revision monitors, but I don't think we have enough info to determine if ALL of them suffer from it or not, or what the actual cause of it was (like a design decision or something that was overlooked).
> 
> Has anyone else noticed they very fine diagonal lines on the A00 panels that are visible in my photos a few pages back? At first glance it almost looked like dithering to my eye, but close up images showed very fine diagonal lines that are not present on the A01, but are viewable from any angle unlike the crosshatching on the A01 (although the A00 lines are much smaller so you can't really see them).


Crosshatching? Hasn't that been discussed ad ad nauseam in this thread? I was under the impression that was what people were referring to. I have the diagonal lines on mine, but only on white backgrounds.


----------



## glix

Hmm weird, you'd think there be consistency with the overdrive ghosting at least per batch. It was extremely severe on mine with the link that I posted, the grey boxes showed green trails while scrolling in either direction that even a random person would notice instantly when I asked for a second opinion (without even my pointing out what to look for).

If I hadn't already shipped the monitor back, I would have taken a video of the effect.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> I would be honored to join this club.
> Here's my Dell. Running now @ 75Hz but overclocks well to 90Hz+.


Congrats on your U2713HM......









I found on 'desktop' use over clocking actually has frame skipping but could not prove nor disprove it happens when 'gaming' as I've not noticed any up to 90 Hz refresh rate. I'm sure it may be just placebo effect but it seems more fluid....if not then I'm still happy at 60 Hz refresh rate anyway with this monitor which I enjoy it's brilliant colors for any use.

AndyM95 will get you added to the OP.

EDIT: Forgot to ask which revision did you get? On the side of the box or underneath by the S/N # you will see A00 or A01 with month / year. Thanks.


----------



## Mjolnir125

I made this post a week or so ago, but this thread is so active that it has been buried and it seems most of you didn't see it:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Here are some of the tests I ran:
> 
> A01:
> 
> 
> A00:
> 
> 
> A01:
> 
> 
> A00:
> 
> 
> Interestingly, you can see faint diagonal lines on the A00 panel, which allegedly has fixed the crosshatching. However, these photos were taken pretty much head on, and as many of you know the crosshatching is only visible at an angle (which is why the A01 doesn't have any in those images). It seems like the A00 panels have introduced something new, which may or may not be related to the crosshatching. These lines are much smaller than on the A01, but still noticeable to the naked eye if you look closely.
> 
> I have a few more images of these ghosting tests, but they pretty much all indicate the same thing. the A00 has noticeably darker trails from too much overdrive.
> 
> These tests were run with the exact same settings each time. The camera was mounted on a tripod and focused on the same area of the screen (I swapped out the screens but kept the same stand). The colors are slightly different because the A00 has a different tint out of the box, and I didn't want to spend the time calibrating it with my Spyder 4 since I was returning it.


In addition to the ghosting (which was what I was primarily comparing), I also noticed VERY small diagonal lines on the NEW A00 panel, not the original A00. The crosshatching is NOT visible on the A01 panel in those images, because the pictures were taken head on (and the A01 and earlier crosshatching is only visible when you are looking at the screen at an angle). However, there ARE small diagonal lines visible on the A00 panel, even though the image was taken head on (in the exact same position as for the A01 panel).

This image is blown up a lot, so the lines on the A00 panel are actually much smaller than the "normal" A01 and earlier crosshatching lines we are used to ( actually took these photos with a telephoto because i was too lazy to switch lenses...). These lines are very faint, and only visible if you click on the images I posted to look at the larger ones. I have even higher resolution images that show the lines even more clearly (the pictures were taken with a 16 MP camera), but I didn't want to upload them because of their size.

Also, in the second set of images you can see that the overdrive ghosting shadow on the A00 panel for the right square is a totally different color than that of the A01 panel (yellow instead of purple).


----------



## eggs2see

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> I made this post a week or so ago, but this thread is so active that it has been buried and it seems most of you didn't see it:
> In addition to the ghosting (which was what I was primarily comparing), I also noticed VERY small diagonal lines on the NEW A00 panel, not the original A00. The crosshatching is NOT visible on the A01 panel in those images, because the pictures were taken head on (and the A01 and earlier crosshatching is only visible when you are looking at the screen at an angle). However, there ARE small diagonal lines visible on the A00 panel, even though the image was taken head on (in the exact same position as for the A01 panel).
> 
> This image is blown up a lot, so the lines on the A00 panel are actually much smaller than the "normal" A01 and earlier crosshatching lines we are used to ( actually took these photos with a telephoto because i was too lazy to switch lenses...). These lines are very faint, and only visible if you click on the images I posted to look at the larger ones. I have even higher resolution images that show the lines even more clearly (the pictures were taken with a 16 MP camera), but I didn't want to upload them because of their size.
> 
> Also, in the second set of images you can see that the overdrive ghosting shadow on the A00 panel for the right square is a totally different color than that of the A01 panel (yellow instead of purple).


I can't see the diagonal lines on either of my A00 July panels Mjolnir... actually I can't see the lines in your pics either, all I see is a lot of ghosting.


----------



## eat2na

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eggs2see*
> 
> I can't see the diagonal lines on either of my A00 July panels Mjolnir... actually I can't see the lines in your pics either, all I see is a lot of ghosting.


I see those faints diagonal lines. I have them on my original A00 panel dated Jan13 near the bottom middle. Depending at what distance you are from the screen they tend to blend in.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eat2na*
> 
> [quote name="eggs2see" url="/t/1380527/official-dell-u2713hm-2560x1440-semi-glossy-ips-club/1930#post_20767242"]I can't see the diagonal lines on either of my A00 July panels Mjolnir... actually I can't see the lines in your pics either, all I see is a lot of ghosting.


I see those faints diagonal lines. I have them on my original A00 panel dated Jan13 near the bottom middle. Depending at what distance you are from the screen they tend to blend in.[/QUOTE]

No, the january panel should look like the a01 panel, not the NEW a00 panel. The january panel should just have normal crosshatching lines, which are larger and only visible off angle.


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Congrats on your U2713HM......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found on 'desktop' use over clocking actually has frame skipping but could not prove nor disprove it happens when 'gaming' as I've not noticed any up to 90 Hz refresh rate. I'm sure it may be just placebo effect but it seems more fluid....if not then I'm still happy at 60 Hz refresh rate anyway with this monitor which I enjoy it's brilliant colors for any use.
> 
> AndyM95 will get you added to the OP.
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to ask which revision did you get? On the side of the box or underneath by the S/N # you will see A00 or A01 with month / year. Thanks.


Thanks! It's a great monitor and I love the colors. It's the rev A01.


----------



## eat2na

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> No, the january panel should look like the a01 panel, not the NEW a00 panel. The january panel should just have normal crosshatching lines, which are larger and only visible off angle.


I have no crosshatching on my Jan '13 A00. I have confirmed by dissasembling and pictures that I have the old panel and I do have those faint lines like the ones in your pictures that I only see head on and not at an angle. I will take pictures to show you.

Update:
Well, I can't get it to show up on my camera the same way and since I only see them sporadically then that's a good thing







I'm just gonna enjoy my monitor as I finally got it how I wanted it


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eat2na*
> 
> I have no crosshatching on my Jan '13 A00. I have confirmed by dissasembling and pictures that I have the old panel and I do have those faint lines like the ones in your pictures that I only see head on and not at an angle. I will take pictures to show you.
> 
> Update:
> Well, I can't get it to show up on my camera the same way and since I only see them sporadically then that's a good thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just gonna enjoy my monitor as I finally got it how I wanted it


The lines I am talking about are VERY small, like the width of a pixel. You can only see them in the image because it is zoomed in so much. To the naked eye they aren't really even visible; I was just curious as to why they were there.


----------



## LucidMike

Took about an hour and they are going to ship out a replacement. They said it would say it is refurbished because it will be opened and checked. Not sure if that makes sense, but I was tired. I'll let you guys know if the BLB is less of an issue on the replacement. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## bunnyfluffy

Hey all.

Does anyone else notice a black bar at the top of the monitor? It's almost as if the monitor has slide down inside the bezel.

I have two u2713hm's here and they both have the issue. They both seem to have "slid down" more on the right than the left. Is this normal?


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bunnyfluffy*
> 
> Hey all.
> 
> Does anyone else notice a black bar at the top of the monitor? It's almost as if the monitor has slide down inside the bezel.
> 
> I have two u2713hm's here and they both have the issue. They both seem to have "slid down" more on the right than the left. Is this normal?


I supposed I have a slightly larger gap on the top of the panel as on the bottom, but it isn't anything that affects my use.


----------



## bunnyfluffy

Thanks. If anyone else notices the "droop," please let me know.

I just received a April 2013 A02 and the crosshatching is worse than my March 2013 A00, fwiw.


----------



## velocityx

Hey Guys

Decided to say hello to everybody. This topic is an excellent source of information and I've read all 195 pages of it and researched a lot of information on the web prior to my purchase. So here I am, typing this on my brand new April 2013, Rev A01 u2713hm.

I was extremely worried about the monitor, having read here and all over the internet about tehe problems, but since I pretty much only buy Dell when it comes to monitors, I have enormous trust in that brand and I have to admit I'm extremely satisfied. My unit exhibits some slight crosshatching, but nothing to serious, I sit far enough so it's a no problem for me. Ips glow is standard, but I see no dead pixels and I BLB is zero to minimal and that what counts for me. The unit is a keeper for me. No lag in games too.

I calibrated my unit with a spyder 2 colorimeter ( default factory calibration was kinda bad, I'm a photographer so bad color was instantly visible to me ) but it's gone after calibration.

I had one u2211hm that I sold to my brother, then a 2311hm that I sold to a friend, and I have a u2209wa sitting next to the 2713hm and I gotta say, I was blown away by it's size, perfect size ratio for lightroom, it's pretty huge but I love it. The coating was never a problem for me on other dell monitors but this one is kinda cool, seems semi gloss.

One thing tho, game performance took a slight (understatement) hit. I have a crossfire setup with a 2x6970 and I had to sacrifice 8xmsaa in borderlands 2 to enjoy 60-90fps (anything lower doesnt work for me. Fired up bf3 for a sec, and see a huge perf hit over there as well, prolly will have to upgrade to the new radeons next year

will edit this post tomorrow with a picture of the monitor to join the club hopefully;]

thx guys


----------



## iARDAs

Hello there velocityx and welcome to the forums.

I am glad you got a Dell u2713HM and enjoying it. Also it is great that you have a calibration device to calibrate your monitor.

Having a 27 inch monitor for the first time is really a blast. It was extremely huge at the beginning but now I am like '' bring 39 inches '' 

Performance hit will be about 30-40% depanding on the game.

One thing though the need of Anti Allising at 1440p is not as great as 1080p. I know you said anything lower than 8xmsaa does not work for me, but still give it a shot.

It won't be as noticeable as gaming in 1080p.

Once again, enjoy the monitor


----------



## Mjolnir125

Congrats on your new panel, it seems to have approximately the same qualities as mine (mild crosshatching, but no bleed or dead pixels). Playing games on this is definitely a blast. I remember the first time I started up Planetside 2 on it; PS2 isn't the best looking game out there, but the detail literally almost brought me to tears, and the colors were even better than the U2211h I had been using.

ARMA III looks fantastic also, and I can play it at decent settings at native res with my 7950.

For all the design issues and flaws with this panel, I do have to say that Dell's support is at least top notch, which is really what differentiates monitor brands anyway (as pretty much all 27 inch panels have their own slew of native issues).


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hello there velocityx and welcome to the forums.
> 
> I am glad you got a Dell u2713HM and enjoying it. Also it is great that you have a calibration device to calibrate your monitor.
> 
> Having a 27 inch monitor for the first time is really a blast. It was extremely huge at the beginning but now I am like '' bring 39 inches ''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Performance hit will be about 30-40% depanding on the game.
> 
> One thing though the need of Anti Allising at 1440p is not as great as 1080p. I know you said anything lower than 8xmsaa does not work for me, but still give it a shot.
> 
> It won't be as noticeable as gaming in 1080p.
> 
> Once again, enjoy the monitor


Yes, hi there. I think the only source on the Internet that shows the scale of the monitor properly are Dell own promotional videos. I've been trying to see how big the monitor gets but it was a missiom impossible. I knew 2913hm is as tall as my old 2312hm but wider, but honestly, this 27 is perfect size for me and for my viewing distance.

Performance hit is really noticeable, but I actually meant that it's average fps not 8xmsaa that I can't live without it, I need 60-90 average fps to feel comfortable gaming (fps).

One thing for sure you're right about, is that, I fired up diablo 3, and it looks just so much better in this resolution, I know it's the monitor size that brings out the details and craftmanship of it, but man, there really is something about edges and that resolution that you just need to experience to understand. All I did was switch from full HD to this 2560 and the game looks better. Amaazing!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Congrats on your new panel, it seems to have approximately the same qualities as mine (mild crosshatching, but no bleed or dead pixels). Playing games on this is definitely a blast. I remember the first time I started up Planetside 2 on it; PS2 isn't the best looking game out there, but the detail literally almost brought me to tears, and the colors were even better than the U2211h I had been using.
> 
> ARMA III looks fantastic also, and I can play it at decent settings at native res with my 7950.
> 
> For all the design issues and flaws with this panel, I do have to say that Dell's support is at least top notch, which is really what differentiates monitor brands anyway (as pretty much all 27 inch panels have their own slew of native issues).


Yes, there is a huge gap in quality between this one and U2211h/u2312hm. They are ok but this one, true 8bit, really shows it in contrast, colors, details, it's a whole another experience. My 2209wa has 8 bit as well, but the quality isn't on the same level.

Anyways, picture time !


----------



## LucidMike

Well, got my first replacement in and it's much worse than the original. Now I have yellow back light bleed on lower left and upper left. Also, the bezel is physically damaged. The person I talked to said he would follow up to see how the monitor worked out. For all of you guys that got multiple replacement, did you wait for this call or did you just make another call to support? Thanks


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LucidMike*
> 
> Well, got my first replacement in and it's much worse than the original. Now I have yellow back light bleed on lower left and upper left. Also, the bezel is physically damaged. The person I talked to said he would follow up to see how the monitor worked out. For all of you guys that got multiple replacement, did you wait for this call or did you just make another call to support? Thanks


Make your own call. Don't wait. Get the ball rolling IMO. Sorry to hear this, its a hassle but they'll get it right eventually and you keep your monitor with free cross shipping.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LucidMike*
> 
> Well, got my first replacement in and it's much worse than the original. Now I have yellow back light bleed on lower left and upper left. Also, the bezel is physically damaged. The person I talked to said he would follow up to see how the monitor worked out. For all of you guys that got multiple replacement, did you wait for this call or did you just make another call to support? Thanks


They will call you, but it is difficult to call them back. If they do call and you are able to answer, I would suggest asking for the number for their support team (you may have to talk to a supervisor for this) so you can contact the specific people you have been working with without having to start an entirely new ticket.


----------



## bennisten

Hi all,

Just received my 2nd U2713HM as my first one had 3 "dust spots" on the screen... My replacement monitor is _almost_ perfect:

*July 2013 A00*
- Very Little BLB
- No noticible cross hatch
- No Dust

My question is with the "Pre-Calibration"... My first monitor's report had a perfect 6500K Color Temp... This current report shows it just at or *above* 7000K... I find the whites *very warm*...

I do not have calibration tools, nor did i really want to have to re-calibrate a pre-calibrated monitor... Has anyone else received a monitor with a color temp up and above 7000K???

How difficult will it be for me to adjust the settings myself with no calibration tools? Should I have dell send me another risking all the things I'm happy with this panel?

Any input is appreciated...


----------



## leppie

Hi

First post in this thread.

Finally, the 4th one I got is borderline acceptable.

1. A1, May 2013 - Horrible color calibration, very blue, unfixable, backlight bleed
2. A0, Jan 2013 - Backlight bleed, crosshatching
3. A0, Jan 2013 - Same batch, same issues...
4. A0, Jun 2013 - Slightly poor color calibration, greenish tint on Standard, but should be fixable, sRGB pretty nice. Minor backlight bleed

Guess I will keep this one. Have 2 others awaiting collection still. I have become a pro Dell monitor repackager.

Compared to my 8 year old 2407WFP, the colors of the U2713HM are rather dull and undersaturated.

Some questions:

1. What is up with the polarization? If you have polarized glasses/lens, you can see what I mean. Every single IPS monitor I have and seen is viewable in landscape orientation with polarized glasses. Exception this one. If you want to use this outside with polarized glasses, you will need to go portrait mode. Does anyone know if this an effect of the panel, AG or perhaps Dual link DVI?

2. Does anyone know or have played with some of the more non-obvious factory settings? Does gain affect the sRGB profile or not?


----------



## leppie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Make your own call. Don't wait. Get the ball rolling IMO. Sorry to hear this, its a hassle but they'll get it right eventually and you keep your monitor with free cross shipping.


Also helps to follow @DellCaresPro and letting them know, if you are on Twitter.


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bennisten*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I do not have calibration tools, nor did i really want to have to re-calibrate a pre-calibrated monitor... Has anyone else received a monitor with a color temp up and above 7000K???
> 
> How difficult will it be for me to adjust the settings myself with no calibration tools? Should I have dell send me another risking all the things I'm happy with this panel?
> 
> Any input is appreciated...


calibration with a colorimeter, even a cheap one, should fix ur problems in minutes. Somebody will prolly say the one i'm using is too old, but it gets the job done ( i'm using this suite http://www.ebay.com/itm/ColorVision-Spyder-2-Suite-Free-Shipping-/330976722416?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d0fbffdf0 ) you can get it cheap on ebay and other places.

Or go to a photo department store and ask if they rent this stuff so you get it and youre done.

I wouldn't risk sending a perfectly good monitor because calibration is a bit off. besides, you gonna have that colorimeter for years to come, I've been using mine for a few years now.


----------



## bennisten

Thanks for your reply....

I'll look into a colorimeter... I guess i just expected to see a straight line across 6500k rather then 7000k from the factory calibration... Am I wrong?

Is a straight line across 7000K for a premium "pre-calibrated" panel acceptable?


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bennisten*
> 
> Thanks for your reply....
> 
> I'll look into a colorimeter... I guess i just expected to see a straight line across 6500k rather then 7000k from the factory calibration... Am I wrong?
> 
> Is a straight line across 7000K for a premium "pre-calibrated" panel acceptable?


well, tell you what, my unit came with a perfect straight line but it was a line over at 6k instead of 6500. not a problem for me because I corrected this to about 6470 and I didn't bother to play more as I found the color perfectly acceptable. Also it says it's a pretuned profile so maybe you have to use th sRGB profile from the menu?

i'm using a custom one right one because of calibration but maybe that's how you should use it? anyway, getting that spyder will fix it for you.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leppie*
> 
> Hi
> 
> First post in this thread.
> 
> Finally, the 4th one I got is borderline acceptable.
> 
> 1. A1, May 2013 - Horrible color calibration, very blue, unfixable, backlight bleed
> 2. A0, Jan 2013 - Backlight bleed, crosshatching
> 3. A0, Jan 2013 - Same batch, same issues...
> 4. A0, Jun 2013 - Slightly poor color calibration, greenish tint on Standard, but should be fixable, sRGB pretty nice. Minor backlight bleed
> 
> Guess I will keep this one. Have 2 others awaiting collection still. I have become a pro Dell monitor repackager.
> 
> Compared to my 8 year old 2407WFP, the colors of the U2713HM are rather dull and undersaturated.
> 
> Some questions:
> 
> 1. What is up with the polarization? If you have polarized glasses/lens, you can see what I mean. Every single IPS monitor I have and seen is viewable in landscape orientation with polarized glasses. Exception this one. If you want to use this outside with polarized glasses, you will need to go portrait mode. Does anyone know if this an effect of the panel, AG or perhaps Dual link DVI?
> 
> 2. Does anyone know or have played with some of the more non-obvious factory settings? Does gain affect the sRGB profile or not?


Welcome to the U2713HM club









Sorry to hear about your luck thus far. Can't answer your questions because I don't use portrait mode. The only suggestion is to try other cables to see if you see the same polarization if you want to test that out. I haven't done any tweaking as I very much like the *Color Temp 6500K 75% Contrast 45% Brightness 50% Sharpness* on my monitor better than my sRGB pre-set. I do plan on buying a color calibration tool soon for my other monitor and flat panels in my home, I will calibrate my sRGB on this one and see what the difference might be.

Perhaps another member may have experienced what your asking and share. You can also test out the *ICC profile* from *TFT Central* see if that changes anything. I didn't prefer it but it did help others out that didn't have theirs calibrated as well as I received mine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bunnyfluffy*
> 
> Hey all.
> 
> Does anyone else notice a black bar at the top of the monitor? It's almost as if the monitor has slide down inside the bezel.
> 
> I have two u2713hm's here and they both have the issue. They both seem to have "slid down" more on the right than the left. Is this normal?


I wouldn't say it's normal because I don't see it. Could it be your horizontal / vertical settings might be off? Have you tried tweaking that through the OCD? You may have a defective casing I'm assuming. There's a very fine line of a black border on top and bottom of mine but it's not a bar. Hasn't effected the monitor in any way nor even notice it.

Let us know if you do an exchange due to the cross hatching you mentioned in your other post and what version you end up with if you do.

Welcome to OCN









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> Yes, hi there. I think the only source on the Internet that shows the scale of the monitor properly are Dell own promotional videos. I've been trying to see how big the monitor gets but it was a missiom impossible. I knew 2913hm is as tall as my old 2312hm but wider, but honestly, this 27 is perfect size for me and for my viewing distance.
> 
> Performance hit is really noticeable, but I actually meant that it's average fps not 8xmsaa that I can't live without it, I need 60-90 average fps to feel comfortable gaming (fps).
> 
> One thing for sure you're right about, is that, I fired up diablo 3, and it looks just so much better in this resolution, I know it's the monitor size that brings out the details and craftmanship of it, but man, there really is something about edges and that resolution that you just need to experience to understand. All I did was switch from full HD to this 2560 and the game looks better. Amaazing!
> Yes, there is a huge gap in quality between this one and U2211h/u2312hm. They are ok but this one, true 8bit, really shows it in contrast, colors, details, it's a whole another experience. My 2209wa has 8 bit as well, but the quality isn't on the same level.
> 
> Anyways, picture time !


Welcome to OCN and glad to hear you scored a good monitor.









Glad your enjoying the vivid gaming colors. I find that even without AA my 1440p monitor still looks so much better than my 1080p 120 Hz monitor with 8xAA ON. Since I'm not a professional FPS gamer I find 60 Hz refresh not a problem and haven't suffered in kill ratios either.









Welcome to the club....AndyM95 will get you added.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bennisten*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Just received my 2nd U2713HM as my first one had 3 "dust spots" on the screen... My replacement monitor is _almost_ perfect:
> 
> *July 2013 A00*
> - Very Little BLB
> - No noticible cross hatch
> - No Dust
> 
> My question is with the "Pre-Calibration"... My first monitor's report had a perfect 6500K Color Temp... This current report shows it just at or *above* 7000K... I find the whites *very warm*...
> 
> I do not have calibration tools, nor did i really want to have to re-calibrate a pre-calibrated monitor... Has anyone else received a monitor with a color temp up and above 7000K???
> 
> How difficult will it be for me to adjust the settings myself with no calibration tools? Should I have dell send me another risking all the things I'm happy with this panel?
> 
> Any input is appreciated...


Welcome to OCN with your first post....









Are you using pre-set Color Temp 6500K settings in OSD? What pre-set do you have it on currently? You can always try 5700K if you are alreeady using 6500K and see if that adjusts your abnormally high color temp to a more suitable level. Personally you've got a keeper without cross hatching, dead pixels, or dust particles with minimal BLB and color calibration can be fixed easily rather taking the chance on another monitor. May want to try that ICC profile link above and see if that improves yours. Can always try to install it following *THIS* procedure. As you see exchanges for some can be quite the luck of the draw and we've already got enough members who are good enough to be Dell packagers in the club.









There's a good thread if your looking for a calibration tool iARDAs has started that I've contributed to as I'm also looking for one as well.

*Looking for a affordable calibration device.*.

Too bad you can't rent these but not a bad tool to have around the house for yourself and other friends and family members. Once I get mine, I plan on re-calibrating every few months to keep things in line.

SIDE NOTE TO ALL: If you haven't posted your monitor pic w/OCN name in screen shot and are keeping your monitor please do and join us.


----------



## leppie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Can't answer your questions because I don't use portrait mode. The only suggestion is to try other cables to see if you see the same polarization if you want to test that out.


Who actually use portrait mode? This orientation is the only way to see the monitor through polarized lenses. In landscape, the polarization is opposite to a normal polarized lens, and blocks all light, making the monitor black. That is what I mean by 'if you want to use it outside with polarized lenses'.

I have seen this on every one of the 4 (U2713HM) I have gotten from Dell. My Dell 2407WFP again blocks light in portrait mode with polarized lenses, like any other monitor with this polarization 'feature'.

I can only use DVI, tried a few different ones, and difference port on graphics card. All the same.


----------



## bunnyfluffy

I convinced myself that I could live with the crosshatching, but I lied to myself. It's still getting to me.

It seems to me that going through the warranty process would be pointless, because the one I have is an A02. That's the newest panel, right?


----------



## Esteban

It's on sale for $529.99 at dell.ca today in 24hr. sale...19 hours left.

My display is still perfect. I don't even see any overdrive ghosting.


----------



## Mjolnir125

The polarization isn't a "feature," it has to do with the fundamental way that LCDs work. Without the polarizing filter, you wouldn't have an image at all. The LCD itself linearly polarizes the light, which then passes through the linearly polarized filter that is one of the upper layers of the LCD. This allows the LCD to block different amounts of light depending on crystal orientation. This also means that the light that leaves the panel is polarized linearly, so if you view it through another polarizing filter (such as sunglasses) then it will block more light depending on the orientation. It seems that Dell simply has their top polarizing filter polarized at 90 degrees to what typical sunglasses are (sunglasses block horizontally polarized light, so it is probably horizontally polarized in landscape mode).

Honestly, you shouldn't be using an LCD monitor like this with sunglasses on. This isn't a cell phone, it is a monitor meant to be used with a computer. I don't know why you would be using it outside either; it certainly isn't meant for that. If you really need to view it through sunglasses for some reason I suggest you use unpolarized lenses, but again I can't imagine a scenario where that would be necessary. This isn't a laptop, it is a 14 pound LCD monitor...


----------



## icemanjkh

Hi OCN.
This is my first post on here, so hopefully I include everything I need to.

I'm looking at getting a 27" 1440p LCD to replace my current Dell 2407WFP.
I'm considering the Asus PB278Q, Dell 2713HM and Dell 2713H - due mostly to their current pricing and reviews (OCN threads, TFTCentral, links from this thread, etc.).

I will be keeping my Dell 2407WFP as a secondary monitor (off to the side).
I use my PC for gaming-50% (Mostly FPS: BF3, L4D2, Payday 2, BF4; and the occasional adventure/scrolling game), internet-30%, Movies/TV-10%, and word processing/spreadsheets-10%.
I'm not a pro-gamer, but I am competitive when it comes to games - everyone likes to win







. I would/do like to have reasonably good performance from my monitor.

The monitors I've listed are currently on sale in Australia (Asus PB278Q-$655, Dell 2713HM-$664* and Dell 2713H-$559)
( *Not currently on sale, but will be again shortly).

I realise there are better monitors out there, but I simply cannot afford to go higher than $700. Those 3 also come with a 3 year warranty, which some of the more expensive 27"s don't (only 1 year).
I've read a lot about the colour gamut issue for standard workflow use (I'm in this category), so I'm thinking the Asus and -HM are better suited to my needs. But I also read that some HMs have a few issues (latency, backlight, noise, etc)? Perhaps this is only some models and batches.

I keep going around in circles trying to figure out which monitor to get. So many contradicting opinions and comments online as well. I'm not going to be calibrating the LCD. Just unbox, setup and start using it. I'm fairly particular when it comes to expensive equipment ($500-$700 might not be expensive for you, but it is for me), so I would (and am happy to) RMA anything with obvious defects.

I have read through this thread and tried to absorb as much info as possible. I realise that there have also been improvements/issues for some of the newer panels/2713HM LCDs.
That said, any suggestions for a monitor (from the above, or even a different one) to suit my needs would really be appreciated!

Thanks in advance.

Ps. I'd prefer to go with a name brand rather than a Korean. Just my preference.


----------



## bunnyfluffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icemanjkh*
> 
> Hi OCN.
> This is my first post on here, so hopefully I include everything I need to.
> 
> I'm looking at getting a 27" 1440p LCD to replace my current Dell 2407WFP.
> I'm considering the Asus PB278Q, Dell 2713HM and Dell 2713H - due mostly to their current pricing and reviews (OCN threads, TFTCentral, links from this thread, etc.).
> 
> I will be keeping my Dell 2407WFP as a secondary monitor (off to the side).
> I use my PC for gaming-50% (Mostly FPS: BF3, L4D2, Payday 2, BF4; and the occasional adventure/scrolling game), internet-30%, Movies/TV-10%, and word processing/spreadsheets-10%.
> I'm not a pro-gamer, but I am competitive when it comes to games - everyone likes to win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I would/do like to have reasonably good performance from my monitor.
> 
> The monitors I've listed are currently on sale in Australia (Asus PB278Q-$655, Dell 2713HM-$664* and Dell 2713H-$559)
> ( *Not currently on sale, but will be again shortly).
> 
> I realise there are better monitors out there, but I simply cannot afford to go higher than $700. Those 3 also come with a 3 year warranty, which some of the more expensive 27"s don't (only 1 year).
> I've read a lot about the colour gamut issue for standard workflow use (I'm in this category), so I'm thinking the Asus and -HM are better suited to my needs. But I also read that some HMs have a few issues (latency, backlight, noise, etc)? Perhaps this is only some models and batches.
> 
> I keep going around in circles trying to figure out which monitor to get. So many contradicting opinions and comments online as well. I'm not going to be calibrating the LCD. Just unbox, setup and start using it. I'm fairly particular when it comes to expensive equipment ($500-$700 might not be expensive for you, but it is for me), so I would (and am happy to) RMA anything with obvious defects.
> 
> I have read through this thread and tried to absorb as much info as possible. I realise that there have also been improvements/issues for some of the newer panels/2713HM LCDs.
> That said, any suggestions for a monitor (from the above, or even a different one) to suit my needs would really be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Ps. I'd prefer to go with a name brand rather than a Korean. Just my preference.


Do you have displayport? If iyou have DP 1.2, and you want to hook up multiple high res monitors in the future, get the u2713h since it has DP out. 1.1 can't do multiple monitors. It also has hdmi 1.4 so should be able to take high res inputs via hdmi (if your comp has hdmi 1.4), unlike other dell's.


----------



## icemanjkh

Thanks for that info.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bunnyfluffy*
> 
> Do you have displayport?


I currently have a nVidia 275GTX.
I will be buying an AMD 7950/7970 or nVidia 670/760 in a month or so (approx when BF4 comes out).

From Dell's website, the 2713HM has DP1.2, so it should be able to do what you said about DP output.
Did you specifically mean to recommend the non-M version?


----------



## tompsonn

30% off - about to jump on one of these


----------



## eggs2see

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icemanjkh*
> 
> Hi OCN.
> This is my first post on here, so hopefully I include everything I need to.
> 
> I'm looking at getting a 27" 1440p LCD to replace my current Dell 2407WFP.
> I'm considering the Asus PB278Q, Dell 2713HM and Dell 2713H - due mostly to their current pricing and reviews (OCN threads, TFTCentral, links from this thread, etc.).


Hi icemanjkh

I'm in Australia too and was looking at the exact same monitors. I went with the U2713HM based on reviews and Dell customer service (which is excellent). I have to say though for gaming it's not a great monitor any more, Dell recently "upgraded" the panel and for whatever reason the monitors now suffer from ghosting. If you go back about 10 or so pages and read from there you will see the discussion about it, it's a very new problem that has only started appearing in the last few months.

Sometimes it's not noticeable but other times it's almost impossible not to see it.

The Asus would be the best pick and if I had my time again I would go with it.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eggs2see*
> 
> Hi icemanjkh
> 
> I'm in Australia too and was looking at the exact same monitors. I went with the U2713HM based on reviews and Dell customer service (which is excellent). I have to say though for gaming it's not a great monitor any more, Dell recently "upgraded" the panel and for whatever reason the monitors now suffer from ghosting. If you go back about 10 or so pages and read from there you will see the discussion about it, it's a very new problem that has only started appearing in the last few months.
> 
> Sometimes it's not noticeable but other times it's almost impossible not to see it.
> 
> The Asus would be the best pick and if I had my time again I would go with it.


Gaming wise there is 0.01 ms difference in latency between PB278Q and U2713HM. Negligible and cannot see any difference. Same gaming experience as I had both at the same time on my desk to compare. Input lag + response time = true latency.

*PRAD* - Source
*U2713HM* = *22.6*
*PB278Q* = *22.5*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icemanjkh*
> 
> Thanks for that info.
> I currently have a nVidia 275GTX.
> I will be buying an AMD 7950/7970 or nVidia 670/760 in a month or so (approx when BF4 comes out).
> 
> From Dell's website, the 2713HM has DP1.2, so it should be able to do what you said about DP output.
> Did you specifically mean to recommend the non-M version?


Welcome to OCN.









As eggs2see said right now we're unsure if the new panels have ghosting due to the new panels being used which took care of cross hatching. Some are seeing it others not. So there are uncertainties right now. It seems that either the implemented over drive has been raised or the newer panels are more sensitive which is causing this but there has been those monitors that do not experience it. Just like previous revisions that some had cross hatching and others very minor to barely visible. Luck of the draw still but rather cross hatching it's now whether you get one with ghosting. One thing that remains consistent is Dell's superb preimum panel exchange with free cross shipping until you get one that's passable or request refund. Back light bleed issues seem to be better but that hasn't been fully addressed but no different than any other 1440p panel even from other brands when it comes to BLB.

Both U2713HM and PB278Q are very good monitors and the only other one I'd suggest but way over priced would be the VP2770. Good luck in doing your homework and choice.









EDIT - DO not get the non-M version. It's a 10bit wide gamut which is for professional use for those needing 100% of the sRGB spectrum and has major ghosting. The HM version is the 8 bit standard gamut suited for multi-media and gaming.


----------



## icemanjkh

Thanks eggs2 and Arizonian.
Have been following your posts in this thread.
I'll possibly pull the trigger on one of these tonight (8 hrs). Just gonna wait for a few more replies. Cheers

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## eggs2see

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Gaming wise there is 0.01 ms difference in latency between PB278Q and U2713HM. Negligible and cannot see any difference. Same gaming experience as I had both at the same time on my desk to compare. Input lag + response time = true latency.


Yeah I agree 100%, it's the ghosting that is the issue for gaming, otherwise they are a very decent gaming IPS.

All that being said, Dell will give you your money back (I think it's up to 14 days after purchase) for a change of mind, so you can always grab a monitor and then see if the ghosting affects you. I'm pretty confident it's on all the new monitors, I've got my fingers crossed Dell will update them, then I'll get an exchange.


----------



## icemanjkh

I'm thinking that I should get the 2713HM, and if it's no good I'll use Dell's warranty/panel exchange policy until I get a good/non-ghosting LCD.


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eggs2see*
> 
> Yeah I agree 100%, it's the ghosting that is the issue for gaming, otherwise they are a very decent gaming IPS.
> 
> All that being said, Dell will give you your money back (I think it's up to 14 days after purchase) for a change of mind, so you can always grab a monitor and then see if the ghosting affects you. I'm pretty confident it's on all the new monitors, I've got my fingers crossed Dell will update them, then I'll get an exchange.


I just bought one. I don't game "hardcore" but I'll play a few and see....


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icemanjkh*
> 
> I'm thinking that I should get the 2713HM, and if it's no good I'll use Dell's warranty/panel exchange policy until I get a good/non-ghosting LCD.


Just be aware that you may not be able to get a non ghosting LCD, at least not with the current revision. However, the overdrive ghosting should be pretty straightforward to Dell to fix since it probably is just a little too much overdrive. I talked to a supervisor and he said he would relay the info to the tech department, but I am not getting my hopes up.

The U2713H has much worse ghosting; there are green trails behind the cursor when you move it on the desktop. The ghosting on the new U2713HM's may not be noticeable for your uses. It tends to manifest as dark purple trails, while the U2713H has green trails. I made a post a few pages back with comparison images so you can get an idea of the difference. It isn't huge, but it is noticeable in gaming use.


----------



## bunnyfluffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icemanjkh*
> 
> Thanks for that info.
> I currently have a nVidia 275GTX.
> I will be buying an AMD 7950/7970 or nVidia 670/760 in a month or so (approx when BF4 comes out).
> 
> From Dell's website, the 2713HM has DP1.2, so it should be able to do what you said about DP output.
> Did you specifically mean to recommend the non-M version?


I don't think it has DP 1.2.. The H version does, allowing you to daisy chain monitors


----------



## bunnyfluffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> 30% off - about to jump on one of these


how'd you get 30% off?


----------



## icemanjkh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bunnyfluffy*
> 
> I don't think it has DP 1.2.. The H version does, allowing you to daisy chain monitors


Hmm.... I'm only going by what it says on their website. http://accessories.ap.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=au&cs=audhs1&l=en&sku=210-40773 (Then click Tech Specs)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bunnyfluffy*
> 
> how'd you get 30% off?


Dell (Australia) have the 2713HM on sale until 19th Sep 13. (Last week it was 30% off the 2713H model).


----------



## bunnyfluffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icemanjkh*
> 
> Hmm.... I'm only going by what it says on their website. .


Odd.. Well the point is, it doesn't have a DP out, which I found out the hard way buying two and not being able to run them simultaneously


----------



## icemanjkh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bunnyfluffy*
> 
> Odd.. Well the point is, it doesn't have a DP out, which I found out the hard way buying two and not being able to run them simultaneously


I checked Dell's specs on both LCDs. The non-M does indeed have 'DisplayPort Output' listed (whereas the HM does not). I guess the DP v1.2 doesn't necessarily include DisplayPort out.
Appreciate you pointing that out. Trouble is, it seems that the HM 'wins' in all the other areas (pending new overshoot/ghosting issue), so I wonder if there are other ways (ie: connections/ports) I could setup the two intended monitors.


----------



## eggs2see

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icemanjkh*
> 
> I checked Dell's specs on both LCDs. The non-M does indeed have 'DisplayPort Output' listed (whereas the HM does not). I guess the DP v1.2 doesn't necessarily include DisplayPort out.
> Appreciate you pointing that out. Trouble is, it seems that the HM 'wins' in all the other areas (pending new overshoot/ghosting issue), so I wonder if there are other ways (ie: connections/ports) I could setup the two intended monitors.


I run two monitors. I run one with DP and the other with Dual link DVI..


----------



## icemanjkh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eggs2see*
> 
> I run two monitors. I run one with DP and the other with Dual link DVI..


Thanks. Then I should be able to do the same with my setup.


----------



## icecpu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> 30% off - about to jump on one of these


I don't see how you get 30 % off, regular $799 to me


----------



## icemanjkh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icecpu*
> 
> I don't see how you get 30 % off, regular $799 to me


The offer is on the Dell AUSTRALIA website. Perhaps that's where the confusion lies/why you're not seeing it.


----------



## Mjolnir125

The H model has displayport out, but I was unable to daisy chain a U2713HM to a U2713H when I tried (with an 7950). However, it really isn't much of a selling point, since many video cards can run multiple monitors with ease. My GPU has 2 mini displayport out as well as a dual link DVI and HDMI, so I can run 3 27 inch panels at once (since the Dell panels can't do native res over HDMI).


----------



## bunnyfluffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> The H model has displayport out, but I was unable to daisy chain a U2713HM to a U2713H when I tried (with an 7950). However, it really isn't much of a selling point, since many video cards can run multiple monitors with ease. My GPU has 2 mini displayport out as well as a dual link DVI and HDMI, so I can run 3 27 inch panels at once (since the Dell panels can't do native res over HDMI).


it's mainly important to those with laptops


----------



## eat2na

Wow! I bought a Color Munki and used it on this "Factory Calibrated" 2713HM.. Jaw drops at the awesomeness!!!!


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icemanjkh*
> 
> The offer is on the Dell AUSTRALIA website. Perhaps that's where the confusion lies/why you're not seeing it.


Indeed it is Dell Australia only from what I can tell


----------



## Jubijub

Hello everyone,

I just bought this screen yesterday (rev A1), and I have a dead pixel (to be clear : it's medium gray, and it never changes color. I'ts invisble on dark background, but obviously visible on light background.)

I'm quite sure it didn't show yesterday. I tried a small session of JScreenFix, with no success so far).

I read dell's policy and they talk about bright pixel. Is it a valid case to get it replaced ?


----------



## velocityx

I consider switching my display to a mini display port (gpu) to display port (display). Does it allow 2560x1440? or is it like hdmi, only full hd?

the problem is, only my top port is double dvi that gets me my native res for the screen, the bottom one on my gpu is full hd but not vga, so the problem is, to connect my tv via dvi to vga i need to connect this to the top port or disable my crossfire and use the top port from second gpu. Display port would solve that. ( hdmi to hdmi from gpu to tv gives me green blacks, handshake error not a faulty cable.)

do I need a regular display port or some Active type i hear about? how to tell?


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> I consider switching my display to a mini display port (gpu) to display port (display). Does it allow 2560x1440? or is it like hdmi, only full hd?
> 
> the problem is, only my top port is double dvi that gets me my native res for the screen, the bottom one on my gpu is full hd but not vga, so the problem is, to connect my tv via dvi to vga i need to connect this to the top port or disable my crossfire and use the top port from second gpu. Display port would solve that. ( hdmi to hdmi from gpu to tv gives me green blacks, handshake error not a faulty cable.)
> 
> do I need a regular display port or some Active type i hear about? how to tell?


I am not entirely sure what you are asking, but the U2713HM can do all resolutions with Displayport. HDMI is the only limited input.


----------



## eggs2see

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> I consider switching my display to a mini display port (gpu) to display port (display). Does it allow 2560x1440? or is it like hdmi, only full hd?
> 
> the problem is, only my top port is double dvi that gets me my native res for the screen, the bottom one on my gpu is full hd but not vga, so the problem is, to connect my tv via dvi to vga i need to connect this to the top port or disable my crossfire and use the top port from second gpu. Display port would solve that. ( hdmi to hdmi from gpu to tv gives me green blacks, handshake error not a faulty cable.)
> 
> do I need a regular display port or some Active type i hear about? how to tell?


Yes you can, I run Mini DP to DP. For some reason I couldn't run two of them through DP.. I didn't really troubleshoot it too much though as you can always use Dual Link DVI too.


----------



## leppie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eat2na*
> 
> Wow! I bought a Color Munki and used it on this "Factory Calibrated" 2713HM.. Jaw drops at the awesomeness!!!!


The ones I got that had decent calibration all have cross hatching.

The ones without cross hatching is either too blue or green and lacks color.

I wish I could 'borrow' a calibration device...

Edit: Which model did you get? The 'Smile' one that is just for RGB is pretty 'cheap' locally (US$110).


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leppie*
> 
> The ones I got that had decent calibration all have cross hatching.
> 
> The ones without cross hatching is either too blue or green and lacks color.
> 
> I wish I could 'borrow' a calibration device...


Have you every tried playing with Digital Vibrance on the Nvidia Control Panel?


----------



## leppie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Have you every tried playing with Digital Vibrance on the Nvidia Control Panel?


That helps about 1%. Bumping it any more than 3-4 notches, ruins the colors again.

Also. Why it is when I pump my contrast to 100, the blue/green tints on a perfectly white background gets a lot more? Why should contrast effect white? This I noted on my 3rd replacement over the weekend.

I think I will unpack my 2nd replacement and compare them today. That one had much better color (from my point of view), but I could not live with the cross hatching.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leppie*
> 
> That helps about 1%. Bumping it any more than 3-4 notches, ruins the colors again.
> 
> Also. Why it is when I pump my contrast to 100, the blue/green tints on a perfectly white background gets a lot more? Why should contrast effect white? This I noted on my 3rd replacement over the weekend.
> 
> I think I will unpack my 2nd replacement and compare them today. That one had much better color (from my point of view), but I could not live with the cross hatching.


Yeah I have it set to 55% and I think its very nice. I just did it 2 days ago. In my old TN Panel I had to crank it up to 75%ish. Bu t now anything over 55% is overly saturated.


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leppie*
> 
> Also. Why it is when I pump my contrast to 100, the blue/green tints on a perfectly white background gets a lot more? Why should contrast effect white? This I noted on my 3rd replacement over the weekend.
> 
> I think I will unpack my 2nd replacement and compare them today. That one had much better color (from my point of view), but I could not live with the cross hatching.


white is not a color, just as black is not a color, you get white from mixing equal valuse of red green blue. if you get a tint, it means that white balance is bad or that colors aren't mixed equally although I think it's more of white balance temperature issue.

basic calibration with a colorimeter will solve that for you.

the first metering meters all the levels of all the colors, how monitor displays each color and then measures the temperature of black and white.and then creates a correction which then leaves you with a custom color profile.

also, the thing with calibration. it should be noted it depends on the time of day, type of artifical or natural light so one calibration is never enough. For example, I pretty much have to calibrate my screen for spring/ summer and then again for autumn winter just because it gets dark super fast and I spend more time with ambient home light than natural sun light. It affects how we see colors.


----------



## leppie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> white is not a color, just as black is not a color, you get white from mixing equal valuse of red green blue. if you get a tint, it means that white balance is bad or that colors aren't mixed equally although I think it's more of white balance temperature issue.
> 
> basic calibration with a colorimeter will solve that for you.
> 
> the first metering meters all the levels of all the colors, how monitor displays each color and then measures the temperature of black and white.and then creates a correction which then leaves you with a custom color profile.
> 
> also, the thing with calibration. it should be noted it depends on the time of day, type of artifical or natural light so one calibration is never enough. For example, I pretty much have to calibrate my screen for spring/ summer and then again for autumn winter just because it gets dark super fast and I spend more time with ambient home light than natural sun light. It affects how we see colors.


I understand that. But I am not spending money on calibrating device that should have been calibrated already. My Dell 2407WFP has been working flawlessly for the last 8 years.

At 100% contrast, white balance should be the same as 75% or any other setting. Sure it will go black at the lowest setting, but it should have an even distribution of color throughout the range. In fact around 60% it has a red tint vs a green/blue tint at 100%. Going lower seems to remove any tint, but by that time, the color is very dull. [Edit: these were all done under the sRGB profile, it seems the same issue is not present when using Standard]

Dell said they will refund me. Guess I will be taking that.

Update: Interestingly, I just used my digital camera to calibrate the 27 side-by-side with my 24. This seemed to work a lot better than going by eye. Both monitors are very close colorwise to each other. This might change things. Will try some movies and text editing.

Update: My calibration info (after 3 hours of bleeding eyes): R:100 G:84 B:84 Brightness: 73 Contrast: 78
This is quite a 'warm' calibration, I normally take the color temp a notch down, due to plenty of coding, easier on the eyes.
All other settings look pretty blue/turquoise now.


----------



## Jeemil89

Bought my Dell 2 weeks ago and already a dead pixel.....







never had a dead pixel on any cheap displays, but a more expencive has !??!?!


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> Bought my Dell 2 weeks ago and already a dead pixel.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never had a dead pixel on any cheap displays, but a more expencive has !??!?!


I think dead pixels are either there from the start or never develop. but heck, what do I know about dead pixels, never had any.

anyway, guys, I hear u2713hm is able to refresh higher than 60hz. how do you guys manage that? in my catalyst center i have some hdtv resolution sets where I can create non standard resolutions/refresh rate setups. is this how you guys "overclock" your monitor? I would like to bump it to 75hz for starters.


----------



## leppie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> I think dead pixels are either there from the start or never develop. but heck, what do I know about dead pixels, never had any.


My 8 year old Dell 2407WFP only has 1 dead pixel. It developed about 3 years after purchase. No more since. Love that monitor to bits


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> I think dead pixels are either there from the start or never develop. but heck, what do I know about dead pixels, never had any.
> 
> anyway, guys, I hear u2713hm is able to refresh higher than 60hz. how do you guys manage that? in my catalyst center i have some hdtv resolution sets where I can create non standard resolutions/refresh rate setups. is this how you guys "overclock" your monitor? I would like to bump it to 75hz for starters.


I'm almost certain that there where no dead pixels when i bought it, but I could have missed it..

I run my Dell @75Hz daily, but it can handle 90Hz fine. I don't know about setting it up with Catalyst Control Center, but with Nvidia you just make a custom resolution/setting and apply it.


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> I'm almost certain that there where no dead pixels when i bought it, but I could have missed it..
> 
> I run my Dell @75Hz daily, but it can handle 90Hz fine. I don't know about setting it up with Catalyst Control Center, but with Nvidia you just make a custom resolution/setting and apply it.


I used Custom Resolution Utility to set a new resolution at 75hz and it works. Will keep it at that.


----------



## Jubijub

OK, so summary after a few days :
- still one dead pixel, but gray so not too visible (still, this is a disappointment from my 27" Cinema Display)
- some light cross hatching, but I really have to put my nose on the screen to see it, it's invisible from where I sit (slightly longer than arm's length)

apart from that, played BF3 on it all Sunday, loved it









I will investigate this @75Hz thing...is that enough to go below 1 frame skipping ?


----------



## bunnyfluffy

To those without cross hatching:

Which revision number and manufacturing date do you have?

Thanks!

I have 2 of these, with one at an angle, which increases the effect of the cross hatching.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bunnyfluffy*
> 
> To those without cross hatching:
> 
> Which revision number and manufacturing date do you have?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I have 2 of these, with one at an angle, which increases the effect of the cross hatching.


Cross hatching is primarily present on the A01 and earlier models. It is only visible from an angle; if you look at a portion of the screen head on you will not see it.

The NEW A00 models do not have the crosshatching as far as I can tell.


----------



## bunnyfluffy

Thanks for the info.

I have an A02 with bad crosshatching, but I'm not sure what A02 means exactly.


----------



## leppie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Cross hatching is primarily present on the A01 and earlier models. It is only visible from an angle; if you look at a portion of the screen head on you will not see it.
> 
> The NEW A00 models do not have the crosshatching as far as I can tell.


Cross hatching was on my two Jan 2013 A00 ones.

No cross hatching on April/May 2013 A01 and June 2013 A00 ones, but both suffer from poor color calibration compared to the ones that had cross hatching.

Cross hatching you can see at any angle, on a white background. If you dont have 20/20 vision you might not notice it, but everyone I asked to check that did not wear glasses could clearly see it. Cross hatching can be either a criss cross pattern (normal middle of monitor) or diagonal lines (more towards sides).

Once you have seen it, it cannot be unseen.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leppie*
> 
> Cross hatching was on my two Jan 2013 A00 ones.
> 
> No cross hatching on April/May 2013 A01 and June 2013 A00 ones, but both suffer from poor color calibration compared to the ones that had cross hatching.
> 
> Cross hatching you can see at any angle, on a white background. If you dont have 20/20 vision you might not notice it, but everyone I asked to check that did not wear glasses could clearly see it. Cross hatching can be either a criss cross pattern (normal middle of monitor) or diagonal lines (more towards sides).
> 
> Once you have seen it, it cannot be unseen.


January A00 monitors don't have the crosshatching fix, only the NEW A00 monitors do.

If you are close enough to the screen, you will not see crosshatching if your line of sight is perpendicular to the surface of the monitor. However, when at a normal viewing distance the lower part of the screen is usually at a sufficient angle to see it.


----------



## eat2na

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leppie*
> 
> The ones I got that had decent calibration all have cross hatching.
> 
> The ones without cross hatching is either too blue or green and lacks color.
> 
> I wish I could 'borrow' a calibration device...
> 
> Edit: Which model did you get? The 'Smile' one that is just for RGB is pretty 'cheap' locally (US$110).


I splurged and got the ColorMunki Display. It's $169. I don't know the main differences between the "Smile" version and the "Display" version but more serious photographers use the "Display" model unless they do their own in house printing and then they use the $499 "Photo" version that has printer and camera profiling.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eat2na*
> 
> I splurged and got the ColorMunki Display. It's $169. I don't know the main differences between the "Smile" version and the "Display" version but more serious photographers use the "Display" model unless they do their own in house printing and then they use the $499 "Photo" version that has printer and camera profiling.


How are you finding the ColorMunki in regards to calibration?

I'm looking into Xrite i1Display vs ColorData Spyder Pro 4.

Does ColorMunki offer iPad, iPhone, or HDTV calibration? I hear Xrite i1Display is best but have not confirmed it calibrated HDTV nor smartphones. DataColor Spyder Pro does offer smartphones out of box, even has Apps, and with an add on purchase HDTV.

Though my U2713HM has awesome calibration ATM I have an ASUS VG278Q that needs it sorely and would be nice to fine tune if needed on anything else I can.


----------



## Rar4f

Is there a big difference between different interfaces DVI, Displayport and HDMI?

Or will i be fine with whatever cable comes with the dell u2713hm?


----------



## bunnyfluffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rar4f*
> 
> Is there a big difference between different interfaces DVI, Displayport and HDMI?
> 
> Or will i be fine with whatever cable comes with the dell u2713hm?


You probably won't notice a difference between DVI or DP. HDMI won't display the correct resolution at the correct refresh rate.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> How are you finding the ColorMunki in regards to calibration?
> 
> I'm looking into Xrite i1Display vs ColorData Spyder Pro 4.
> 
> Does ColorMunki offer iPad, iPhone, or HDTV calibration? I hear Xrite i1Display is best but have not confirmed it calibrated HDTV nor smartphones. DataColor Spyder Pro does offer smartphones out of box, even has Apps, and with an add on purchase HDTV.
> 
> Though my U2713HM has awesome calibration ATM I have an ASUS VG278Q that needs it sorely and would be nice to fine tune if needed on anything else I can.


I believe there are free third party programs for the Spyder 4 Pro (as well as other sensors) that allow you to calibrate TVs; you don't necessarily need to buy an add on from the company.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> I believe there are free third party programs for the Spyder 4 Pro (as well as other sensors) that allow you to calibrate TVs; you don't necessarily need to buy an add on from the company.


That's great news and one more reason now to get the Spyder Pro 4 - thanks bud for passing that info. Always helpful.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rar4f*
> 
> Is there a big difference between different interfaces DVI, Displayport and HDMI?
> 
> Or will i be fine with whatever cable comes with the dell u2713hm?


The U2713HM comes with all the cables BUT the Display port. I use the DVI and probably the most used. The HDMI port is nice to leave open if you'd like to hook up a console. Also if you don't have an internal Blu-ray player you can hook up an external Blu-ray player which allows native 24 Hz for judder free play back which is easy to switch between with OSD settings from DVI to HDMI and back again.


----------



## velocityx

I just got my display port cable, I was expecting some weird issues like not seeing bios at start and black screen until windows boots but it all fired up just fine. Only thing is, I had to redo my calibration because the screen reverted to defaults when through DP. Not a big deal.

Big deal however, is cross hatching. When I sit relaxed in my chair, it's a non issue. However when I get something interesting to read it's natural for me to get closer and then I just can't stop seeing the cross hatching. I can see it on white, gray, faint green etc.

Is this a problem of the coating? or internal settings of the monitor?


----------



## leppie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> I just got my display port cable, I was expecting some weird issues like not seeing bios at start and black screen until windows boots but it all fired up just fine. Only thing is, I had to redo my calibration because the screen reverted to defaults when through DP. Not a big deal.
> 
> Big deal however, is cross hatching. When I sit relaxed in my chair, it's a non issue. However when I get something interesting to read it's natural for me to get closer and then I just can't stop seeing the cross hatching. I can see it on white, gray, faint green etc.
> 
> Is this a problem of the coating? or internal settings of the monitor?


I think it is the coating. Unfortunately, it will drive you mad. Just return it and hopefully you get a newer model.


----------



## PCM2

It is an issue internal to the panel, deeper down than the outer coating. Several monitors use the same coating (screen surface), including the Dell U2713H, and don't suffer from cross hatching. If it does bother you then, as above, get it replaced and hope for one without that issue. It's the best you can do really.


----------



## eat2na

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> That's great news and one more reason now to get the Spyder Pro 4 - thanks bud for passing that info. Always helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U2713HM comes with all the cables BUT the Display port. I use the DVI and probably the most used. The HDMI port is nice to leave open if you'd like to hook up a console. Also if you don't have an internal Blu-ray player you can hook up an external Blu-ray player which allows native 24 Hz for judder free play back which is easy to switch between with OSD settings from DVI to HDMI and back again.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> I believe there are free third party programs for the Spyder 4 Pro (as well as other sensors) that allow you to calibrate TVs; you don't necessarily need to buy an add on from the company.


ColorMunki Display all the way!! Some points to consider. 1)The ColorMunki Display offers ambient light monitoring in real time. You just leave it plug in to the USB port and place it on your desk and depending how the light in your room changes, so will your LCD screen will adjust to maintain the precise level of calibration. You would have to step up to the Spyder4 Elite to get that.

2)The ColorMunki is exactly the same and uses the same hardware as the i1Display Pro but it cost $169 instead of $249. Oh, did you know that it also measures and adjust the calibration by checking the glare that you are getting on your screen when you choose that option on the calibration menu?


The only difference between i1Display Pro and the ColorMunki Display are the box and the casing color has some silver color on it and also that X-Rite claims the i1Display Pro is faster and that it also works with some third party Software that the ColorMunki does not. http://nativedigital.co.uk/site/2011/06/colormunki-display-i1-display-pro-whats-the-difference/


The SpyderPro TV/iPhone/iPad calibration are a little deceiving. First, For the TV, You do have to spend $69 extra dollars for the Spyder TV calibration add on. It includes some attachment to mount your own Spyder4 over your TV screen mount the Spyder in this extra casing and you plug this attachment via USB to your laptop. There is also some Blu-Ray with the calibration patterns and also the software for your laptop. You then use your TV remote and adjust the brightness, Contrast, and color to the settings that the Spyder software instruct you. The bad part is, that this type of calibration is not as accurate as the kind you would get from a professional that will actually use a high end calibrator and then he/she will makes change to the service menu and firmware of your TV.
http://spyder.datacolor.com/portfolio-view/spyder4tv-hd-upgrade/



With the iPod and iPad is worse. All you actually get is a picture viewer!!!!!!!!!!! It changes nothing internally or calibrate your iPhone/iPad!!. The only thing it does is calibrate the photos that you view while using the Spyder Gallery App. So as long as you use "SpyderGallery" to view the photos on your iPhone or iPad then those photos on your are apparently "calibrated" while inside that app. I don't know if it is just me, but by reading that Spyder4 calibrates your iPhone/iPad it makes you think that it does something amazing, yet the only thing you get is an app to view your photos, so as long as from now on you use that app to view the photos on your device then I guess you can feel those are calibrated.
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/spydergallery/id432310625?mt=8


----------



## velocityx

this spyder gallery of calibrated and non calibrated is bogus, that calibrated images has its contrast adjusted, not colors/white balance

I will contact dell if they can get me a latest rev display, it's a major inconvenience tho


----------



## icemanjkh

Firstly, thanks to all the replies regarding the pros and cons of the 2713HM - I pulled the trigger and it should be arriving today!







(I'll report back on the model/batch and any issues)

Regarding these calibration devices, I believe the HM comes 'factory calibrated' whereas the H (non M) does not.
So is it still a better choice to have gone the HM if one was thinking of getting a calibration device?
I wasn't going to get one, but after reading what the ColorMonkey Display can do, perhaps it would improve the HM to even greater heights - or is that really just unnecessary (ie: 5% improvement if any)?
Thanks again OCN!

ps. If I ran both the 2713HM and my 2407WFP (as a secondary), could I use the ColorMonkey Display to perform realtime calibratation for both monitors? Or can it only do one monitor at a time? (I have no idea how it operates)


----------



## stnz

The U2713H comes factory calibrated and the 2713HM does as well but in a different manner, the process is different, the calibration of the U2713H being more exact. These factory calibrations are not as good as a calibration made by a calibrator though.
Calibration is necessary depending on the activities you intend to do with this Monitor.


----------



## icemanjkh

Thanks stnz.
I'm gonna be playing games, surfing the net, word processing and watching occasional movies/anime.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eat2na*
> 
> ColorMunki Display all the way!! Some points to consider. 1)The ColorMunki Display offers ambient light monitoring in real time. You just leave it plug in to the USB port and place it on your desk and depending how the light in your room changes, so will your LCD screen will adjust to maintain the precise level of calibration. You would have to step up to the Spyder4 Elite to get that.
> 
> 2)The ColorMunki is exactly the same and uses the same hardware as the i1Display Pro but it cost $169 instead of $249. Oh, did you know that it also measures and adjust the calibration by checking the glare that you are getting on your screen when you choose that option on the calibration menu?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only difference between i1Display Pro and the ColorMunki Display are the box and the casing color has some silver color on it and also that X-Rite claims the i1Display Pro is faster and that it also works with some third party Software that the ColorMunki does not. http://nativedigital.co.uk/site/2011/06/colormunki-display-i1-display-pro-whats-the-difference/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SpyderPro TV/iPhone/iPad calibration are a little deceiving. First, For the TV, You do have to spend $69 extra dollars for the Spyder TV calibration add on. It includes some attachment to mount your own Spyder4 over your TV screen mount the Spyder in this extra casing and you plug this attachment via USB to your laptop. There is also some Blu-Ray with the calibration patterns and also the software for your laptop. You then use your TV remote and adjust the brightness, Contrast, and color to the settings that the Spyder software instruct you. The bad part is, that this type of calibration is not as accurate as the kind you would get from a professional that will actually use a high end calibrator and then he/she will makes change to the service menu and firmware of your TV.
> http://spyder.datacolor.com/portfolio-view/spyder4tv-hd-upgrade/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the iPod and iPad is worse. All you actually get is a picture viewer!!!!!!!!!!! It changes nothing internally or calibrate your iPhone/iPad!!. The only thing it does is calibrate the photos that you view while using the Spyder Gallery App. So as long as you use "SpyderGallery" to view the photos on your iPhone or iPad then those photos on your are apparently "calibrated" while inside that app. I don't know if it is just me, but by reading that Spyder4 calibrates your iPhone/iPad it makes you think that it does something amazing, yet the only thing you get is an app to view your photos, so as long as from now on you use that app to view the photos on your device then I guess you can feel those are calibrated.
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/spydergallery/id432310625?mt=8
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great explanation. Making me re-think my purchase. Since Spyder4 Pro only advantage for iPhones/iPads is only viewed through Data Color picture viewer then it's pretty useless for those devices. I checked out the DataColor App on my iPhone and saw what you were saying about the viewer.

I'm back to just monitors and HDTV for my calibration needs. Now the i1Display Pro can utilize third party software to calibrate my HDTV and ColorMunki does not then I'm more inclined to go with the I1Display Pro instead as I do want to be able to calibrate my HDTV via laptop. IF what I'm understanding is the ColorMunki doesn't have that capability with HDTV with just the software it comes with.

Kudos for the clarification.


----------



## icemanjkh

Thanks stnz. I mostly play games and web browsing, but also do spreadsheets/word processing and watch the occasional movie/anime.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## leppie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icemanjkh*
> 
> Firstly, thanks to all the replies regarding the pros and cons of the 2713HM - I pulled the trigger and it should be arriving today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'll report back on the model/batch and any issues)
> 
> Regarding these calibration devices, I believe the HM comes 'factory calibrated' whereas the H (non M) does not.
> So is it still a better choice to have gone the HM if one was thinking of getting a calibration device?
> I wasn't going to get one, but after reading what the ColorMonkey Display can do, perhaps it would improve the HM to even greater heights - or is that really just unnecessary (ie: 5% improvement if any)?
> Thanks again OCN!
> 
> ps. If I ran both the 2713HM and my 2407WFP (as a secondary), could I use the ColorMonkey Display to perform realtime calibratation for both monitors? Or can it only do one monitor at a time? (I have no idea how it operates)


Interestingly I have exactly the same 2 monitors as you.









I bit the bullet and ordered a Color Munki Display (and hopefully it will help me for a long time, given the investment), it 'should' be delivered today. [Update: Just got delivered, will be using it tonite]

I will give you the answers you are looking for, as I am interested in the same









Perhaps you can share your out of the box feeling about the color vs the 2407WFP too, as I felt the U2713HM has a rather blue default. Like the color temp is too high, but going lower, does not give me the same warm (yellow orange) colors I get from the 24. It just goes green, then red if another notch lower.

After tedious eye calibration I did manage to get acceptable colors. (I have A00 Jun 2013, R:100 G:93 B:94) (I dont recall my setting for the 2407WFP now, will add later)


----------



## icemanjkh

Awesome! Thanks Leppie!








I just received my 2713HM this evening.
I'll unpack and setup tomorrow morning and report back.

I'm in Australia. I ordered on Saturday, 14th Sep 2013 and received an "A00. Manufacture Date: Jul 2013."
Any particular images I should try look at for comparison?
I'm running from a 275GTX, so I can only get 1080p into the 2713 atm. I'll be buying a 7950/7970 next month or so.


----------



## leppie

Delete (duplicate)


----------



## leppie

Delete (duplicate)


----------



## leppie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icemanjkh*
> 
> Awesome! Thanks Leppie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just received my 2713HM this evening.
> I'll unpack and setup tomorrow morning and report back.
> 
> I'm in Australia. I ordered on Saturday, 14th Sep 2013 and received an "A00. Manufacture Date: Jul 2013."
> Any particular images I should try look at for comparison?
> I'm running from a 275GTX, so I can only get 1080p into the 2713 atm. I'll be buying a 7950/7970 next month or so.


Busy with some calibration now. Getting some nice baseline values.









There is no ADC (Automatic Display Control) on the 2407WFP. It works though on the U2713HM. Basically it can adjust the monitor's brightness, contrast and RGB settings in the Custom profile.

You need to set the LCD type for the U2317HM (White LED) (Used tftcentral as a reference, 2407WFP is CCFL, which is default)

The current settings I use is default, except I changed the ICC version to 4.

I used the Advanced mode.

I set luminescence to 140 (which I still bump up a little afterwards ;p) My lux in my room is very low, only around 30 (dark and gloomy day).

I tried both D65 and D55 modes. D55 is definitely better for text editing using a white background.

The U2713HM is now set to BR: 70 CON: 73 R: 92 G: 88 B: 83 for D55 (dont recall the RGB settings for D65, but blue was dominant).

I did a factory reset on both before calibration and left it warm up for 30 minutes before 1st calibration. NVidia settings were set to 'Restore default'. Color Munki seems to take care of the rest.

I attach calibration of both at D65 and D55 if you feel like testing.

2407WFP.zip 16k .zip file


U2713HM.zip 16k .zip file


My monitors seems to be showing the same colors. I tested with an Avatar 1080p Bluray rip.

I also checked both Flare correction and ambient light monitoring for both monitors.

I am impressed







(this is so much easier on the eyes)

Edit: The post editor seems dodge!


----------



## Arizonian

Thanks leppie for confirming your ColorMunki calibration and settings. Planning on a calibration device myself around next month and this helps me too.


----------



## icemanjkh

Thanks Leppie.
What did you set your 2407WFP Br/C/R/G/B to, if I may ask?
I loaded the profiles you provided but I'm not sure if they 'kicked in' - the LCD didn't flash or do anything noticeable.
I will say (and perhaps it's just the default calibration) this monitor looks amazing while watching Avatar









How do I check for the cross hatching? I didn't find anything obvious when looking at a blank white screen in MS word.


----------



## leppie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icemanjkh*
> 
> Thanks Leppie.
> What did you set your 2407WFP Br/C/R/G/B to, if I may ask?
> I loaded the profiles you provided but I'm not sure if they 'kicked in' - the LCD didn't flash or do anything noticeable.
> I will say (and perhaps it's just the default calibration) this monitor looks amazing while watching Avatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do I check for the cross hatching? I didn't find anything obvious when looking at a blank white screen in MS word.


The 2407WFP is left at factory settings, just load the profile I assume.

You will probably not have cross hatching, but just load up a white image fullscreen, and look for diagonal lines.

Edit:

I do see Color Munki's ambient light monitoring alters the ICM file (physically). Just for the U2713HM so far.

I will make some calibrations later in a perfect dark room (besides the monitor being calibrated).

Edit 2: Make sure you have ticked 'Use my settings' in the Windows Color management and `Use WIndows Calibration' is checked (but disabled) in Advanced.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icemanjkh*
> 
> Thanks Leppie.
> What did you set your 2407WFP Br/C/R/G/B to, if I may ask?
> I loaded the profiles you provided but I'm not sure if they 'kicked in' - the LCD didn't flash or do anything noticeable.
> I will say (and perhaps it's just the default calibration) this monitor looks amazing while watching Avatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do I check for the cross hatching? I didn't find anything obvious when looking at a blank white screen in MS word.


Funny you should say that. I had both PB278Q and U2713HM side by side comparing Avatar and out of the box the U2713HM colors seem to pop more than the other and one of the deciding factors for me when making my decision between the both of them. Can't really tell so much from the low quality video I did but that was my perception. I love watching Blu-ray movies on this monitor, simply beautiful.


----------



## leppie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Funny you should say that. I had both PB278Q and U2713HM side by side comparing Avatar and out of the box the U2713HM colors seem to pop more than the other and one of the deciding factors for me when making my decision between the both of them. Can't really tell so much from the low quality video I did but that was my perception.


My rip is the biggest video file I have







Almost 12GB.

While it is not 'real' footage, it had some nice scenes with diverse colors. I mostly go for the big daytime scenes.

Update: I read your post wrong







The U2713HM definitely seems to lack saturation with default settings. Most other IPS monitors have a much 'warmer' feel to them.


----------



## icemanjkh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leppie*
> 
> The 2407WFP is left at factory settings, just load the profile I assume.
> 
> You will probably not have cross hatching, but just load up a white image fullscreen, and look for diagonal lines.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I do see Color Munki's ambient light monitoring alters the ICM file (physically). Just for the U2713HM so far.
> 
> I will make some calibrations later in a perfect dark room (besides the monitor being calibrated).
> 
> Edit 2: Make sure you have ticked 'Use my settings' in the Windows Color management and `Use WIndows Calibration' is checked (but disabled) in Advanced.


I don't see any cross hatching. Yay







That was one of the things I was potentially gonna have a problem with. The other I think was overshoot. Will have to test for that too. How?

Re (2) I have loaded the profile for each monitor, ticked 'Use My Settings' and have `Use WIndows Calibration' checked (but disabled) in Advanced.









Potentially because I'm new to dual monitor setups, I cannot explain the following:
My 2407 is running @ 19x12, my 2713HM is running at 1080p (due to the 275GTX outputs and video cables (HDMI->DVI) I have lying around). I will be fixing this when I get a new card! ( I tried higher res on the 2713MH but the display had 'scan lines' and was pink. I figure it's due to the cables/video card's limits)
I have VLC playing Avatar (windowed but large enough to exist across both screens). When the centre of my VLC player window is in the 2407WFP, the video appears bright and colourful (on both LCDs). When the centre of my VLC player window is in the 2713HM, the video is very dark (on both LCDs).
The colour/darkness is definitely linked to the position of the VLC player. Could this be due to the differing resolutions?/DVI->HDMI adapter?etc?


----------



## icemanjkh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icemanjkh*
> 
> ...
> Potentially because I'm new to dual monitor setups, I cannot explain the following:
> ...When the centre of my VLC player window is in the 2407WFP, the video appears bright and colourful (on both LCDs). When the centre of my VLC player window is in the 2713HM, the video is very dark (on both LCDs). The colour/darkness is definitely linked to the position of the VLC player. Could this be due to the differing resolutions?/DVI->HDMI adapter?etc?


*Fixed:* I was using a single link DVI cable accidentally. Switched to a duallink cable and the pink flickering is resolved- I can now use max resolutions








Also, the bright/colourful/nice VLC video is now showing on the 2713HM (but is dark o nthe 2407). This is probably linked to me setting one as the 'Main Desktop/Screen' in Win7 amd not the monitor's fault/setting. Hence, I'm not worried about it anymore.


----------



## stnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icemanjkh*
> 
> Thanks stnz. I mostly play games and web browsing, but also do spreadsheets/word processing and watch the occasional movie/anime.


The U2713HM will be perfectly fine, do not go for the U2713H.
You could find a 27" priced lower at a 1920 by 1080 resolution though.


----------



## leppie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icemanjkh*
> 
> *Fixed:* I was using a single link DVI cable accidentally. Switched to a duallink cable and the pink flickering is resolved- I can now use max resolutions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the bright/colourful/nice VLC video is now showing on the 2713HM (but is dark o nthe 2407). This is probably linked to me setting one as the 'Main Desktop/Screen' in Win7 amd not the monitor's fault/setting. Hence, I'm not worried about it anymore.


Make sure you reset your video color settings too in the NVidia control panel.


----------



## icemanjkh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leppie*
> 
> Make sure you reset your video color settings too in the NVidia control panel.










That fixed the darkness issue/difference between the two monitors.
Thanks


----------



## leppie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icemanjkh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That fixed the darkness issue/difference between the two monitors.
> Thanks


If your's is anything like mine, you will note the color seems a bit duller on the U2713HM. Bumping the Digital Vibrance to 55% it seems to make it look richer.


----------



## LoganTing

Just had my new U2713hm delivered. It's a rev a00. Having read of so many concerns about them, I was nervous unpacking. However, just checked for dead pixels and there is none. It looks damn gorgeous. Will take me a while to get used to the size of the text on it - last monitor was a 1680x1050 lcd...

So, I'm thrilled with it. I sort of don't want to think any harder about the other problems people talk about as i'm currently in blissful ignorance....but I guess I should just ask to be certain, is there anything I should definitely check? I can't see any 'cross hatching' though I'm not sure what i'm looking for and I read it had been sorted in these new a00 versions anyway. I suppose the only other thing is light bleed? What's the best way to check that? Is it even worth checking if I'm happy with it as is? If it's a bit of a lottery over dead pixels etc, i'm tempted to just feel like I won the lottery and get on with enjoying this sexy new beast


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoganTing*
> 
> Just had my new U2713hm delivered. It's a rev a00. Having read of so many concerns about them, I was nervous unpacking. However, just checked for dead pixels and there is none. It looks damn gorgeous. Will take me a while to get used to the size of the text on it - last monitor was a 1680x1050 lcd...
> 
> So, I'm thrilled with it. I sort of don't want to think any harder about the other problems people talk about as i'm currently in blissful ignorance....but I guess I should just ask to be certain, is there anything I should definitely check? I can't see any 'cross hatching' though I'm not sure what i'm looking for and I read it had been sorted in these new a00 versions anyway. I suppose the only other thing is light bleed? What's the best way to check that? Is it even worth checking if I'm happy with it as is? If it's a bit of a lottery over dead pixels etc, i'm tempted to just feel like I won the lottery and get on with enjoying this sexy new beast


Ignorance is bliss. Nothing is perfect. Don't go out of your way looking for an issue. Enjoy your monitor!


----------



## LucidMike

Ok, they send me my second replacement refurb monitor and it also has terrible yellow back light bleed. I asked for a supervisor this time and they agreed to send me a brand new replacement. We'll see how that one does.


----------



## Swag

Can anyone tell me on a scale of 10, how hard is it to debezel the Dell U2713HM?

I really want to start doing a portrait setup but the bezels are too much stock.


----------



## iARDAs

Man you got swag, you can probably do it naturally.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Man you got swag, you can probably do it naturally.


Needless to say, I actually fell in love with the U2713HM. When I save a bit more money, I'm going to put my new 680 to use and buy 2 more U2713HMs if its possible with ease to debezel. Kind of sick and tired of the bezels on my 27Qs but I don't want to tamper with an already temperamental monitor.


----------



## Deano12345

Thinking of finally moving up in the IPS world, theres a barely used 2713 locally for sale for €380. Wont have the money for at least a fortnight so hopefully its still around when I do !


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Needless to say, I actually fell in love with the U2713HM. When I save a bit more money, I'm going to put my new 680 to use and buy 2 more U2713HMs if its possible with ease to debezel. Kind of sick and tired of the bezels on my 27Qs but I don't want to tamper with an already temperamental monitor.


Debezelling these monitors is fairly pointless. The black plastic is pretty much the same width as what's under them.


----------



## podolkerod

Hi everyone,

I'm still waiting approval from Andy to be a member in this 2713hm club







currently I run two U2713HM on HIS 7950 but I find it's difficult to run all two monitors in full 1440p resolution. Can anyone suggest me what connector / cable should I buy from amazon if I have plan to use 3x U2713HM (all run in 1440p) + 1x 2312HM (run in 1080p) on single HIS 7950 ? *I don't need eyefinity

Sorry for asking









*here's my current spec, also a 7950 display configurations :


----------



## bunnyfluffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *podolkerod*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm still waiting approval from Andy to be a member in this 2713hm club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> currently I run two U2713HM on HIS 7950 but I find it's difficult to run all two monitors in full 1440p resolution. Can anyone suggest me what connector / cable should I buy from amazon if I have plan to use 3x U2713HM (all run in 1440p) + 1x 2312HM (run in 1080p) on single HIS 7950 ? *I don't need eyefinity
> 
> Sorry for asking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *here's my current spec, also a 7950 display configurations :


DP, DP, DVI-D for HM's. Hdmi for the other one.

This cable allowed me to use hdmi at 1440p 55hz:

http://www.amazon.com/Kumo-High-Speed-HDMI-Cable/dp/B0085B0QNC


----------



## velocityx

I decided to create an account over my dell website, i've added my monitor to my product list, however I don't see how to start an RMA process.

Worst thing is, my camera can't seem to pickup the cross hatching pattern in any of the pictures. It gets lost with the moire that you usually get when photographing a screen from up close. I was also surprised because my warranty goes from July 15th and not from the date of purchase.

Any idea how to talk them? via email? on phone? I don't want to get stuck on the phone and forgotten over the email. Don't see any chat options.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> I decided to create an account over my dell website, i've added my monitor to my product list, however I don't see how to start an RMA process.
> 
> Worst thing is, my camera can't seem to pickup the cross hatching pattern in any of the pictures. It gets lost with the moire that you usually get when photographing a screen from up close. I was also surprised because my warranty goes from July 15th and not from the date of purchase.
> 
> Any idea how to talk them? via email? on phone? I don't want to get stuck on the phone and forgotten over the email. Don't see any chat options.


Support for contacting DELL page. *CLICK*


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Support for contacting DELL page. *CLICK*


thx arizonian

I thought I can live with it but even playing bf3 I can see the cross hatch. Spawn on the us side on kharg with the sun right in your face and it's just there. Once you see it you can't go back. It's not just white, it's all sorts of tones that are middle to high.


----------



## iARDAs

I sometimes wonder if it is my eyes that can not see the crosshatching.

Extremely high number of OCN members complained about it.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I sometimes wonder if it is my eyes that can not see the crosshatching.
> 
> Extremely high number of OCN members complained about it.


I don't see it either. If I get less than an inch from the monitor and look into the corner viewing on an angel I can make it out but only on completely white border. It's a non-issue for me too luckily.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> thx arizonian
> 
> I thought I can live with it but even playing bf3 I can see the cross hatch. Spawn on the us side on kharg with the sun right in your face and it's just there. Once you see it you can't go back. It's not just white, it's all sorts of tones that are middle to high.


I went through phone and it took all of 20 mins. Talked to one rep. Sent two pics to his supervisor I had ready and same call got my exchange sent within 4 days to my door. Niether of mine had cross-hatching issue, no dead pixels or bright dot. BLB on first was showing through on black border movies and games but my first exchange was the charm for me. Luck of the draw from original A00 panel to A01 MAR which I currently have.

My experience with exchange *HERE*.


----------



## bunnyfluffy

iARDAs and Arizonian, Do you both have A00 manufactured in June or July?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bunnyfluffy*
> 
> iARDAs and Arizonian, Do you both have A00 manufactured in June or July?


I have the second version *A01 MAR* build after original version was revised from A00 to A01.

The third panel was renamed back to A00 starting with A00 MAY which confuses most people. The original monitors first to debut were A00 too and why they didn't call the newest version A02 is beyond me. I guess since A00 MAY or later builds were completely different panels they started from the beginning again with revision name.


----------



## Mjolnir125

I see the crosshatching, but it doesn't really bother me for what I do. The only time it is really noticeable is when I am doing web browsing, coding, or typing something in a text editor, and then only under certain circumstances. The crosshatching isn't a big problem with these applications as it doesn't get in the way of seeing the text at all. In games I can only see it when I am looking at a white portion of screen, in which case I just ignore it. Same goes with movies and TV. However, I found the crosshatching preferable to the ghosting from the A00 monitors without crosshatching.


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> I see the crosshatching, but it doesn't really bother me for what I do. The only time it is really noticeable is when I am doing web browsing, coding, or typing something in a text editor, and then only under certain circumstances. The crosshatching isn't a big problem with these applications as it doesn't get in the way of seeing the text at all. In games I can only see it when I am looking at a white portion of screen, in which case I just ignore it. Same goes with movies and TV. However, I found the crosshatching preferable to the ghosting from the A00 monitors without crosshatching.


like right now, its morning and I barely had my coffee and I can't see the cross hatch, I have to really focus to see it. But the more I wake up the more sharp my eyesight gets and I'm starting to see it. In BF3 it's usually when aiming down sights that you get annoyed with it because the pattern is pretty annoying there.

I will see how dell support handles this in my part of the world. Arizonian got his replacement and then he sent back his monitor. Also I'm within 30days of purchase so the replacement should be brand new. Well, I'll talk to them today after work.


----------



## hardiboy

i have r7970 lightning BE as my gpu card

and i wanna buy this monitor but i still curious about this

1.will it be ok if i run it for 2560x1440
2.and for upcoming games like GT5 BF4 ,what is your opinion...


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardiboy*
> 
> i have r7970 lightning BE as my gpu card
> 
> and i wanna buy this monitor but i still curious about this
> 
> 1.will it be ok if i run it for 2560x1440
> 2.and for upcoming games like GT5 BF4 ,what is your opinion...


A 7970 is a good card for a single monitor at 1440p. Your main objective is to keep 60 FPS. Fiddling with game settings to achieve this will be key. Some games you won't be able to play on highest settings however. On 1440p you won't need AA turned on anyway as the colors are so much more brilliant compared to 1080p and unneeded. This will help out a lot.

Games like Crysis 3, Skyrim (modded), that are high demanding games require a dual GPU to max settings as example.

Good luck on your purchase and post back if you do pull the trigger.









I see your on your 16th post here.....welcome aboard.


----------



## Swag

Anyone here know a video that will show the beauty of a 1440p monitor. I used my dad's setup yesterday and I realized that I wasn't 'missing' the 1440p so I just wanted to have that feeling of missing it.







Give me a visual reason.


----------



## tompsonn

Got mine today 

Hooray!


----------



## hardiboy

I afraid that my 7970 wont do much
How about i run the game at 1080 or 1440
Depend on the games

And i would like to buy it for invest
How about it


----------



## ToastyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardiboy*
> 
> i have r7970 lightning BE as my gpu card


Just a note of caution: that particular card doesn't have any dual-link DVI ports. You'll need a DisplayPort cable to use this monitor, or more specifically, a mini DisplayPort -> DisplayPort cable like this one: http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10246&cs_id=1024606&p_id=6007&seq=1&format=2


----------



## eat2na

Are these faint diagonal lines the crosshatching? They are noticeable at a certain distance on the bottom half of my Jan'13 rev A00 refurb. I have the old panel A00. Only see it on lighter colors particularly gray and white. I was under the impression crosshatching was shaped like an actual crosshatch pattern you see on fabric so I didn't think these faint lines were it. Now they kind of annoy me cuz I keep looking for them.


----------



## hardiboy

But 7970 lightning support for mini display port

does this monitor has a mini display port

Because msi web said that this gpu suport this resolution but only mini display port


----------



## iARDAs

Hey folks.

Anyone having trouble with 2GB vram GPUs with your monitor?


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey folks.
> 
> Anyone having trouble with 2GB vram GPUs with your monitor?


what kind of trouble? I think I finally found a screen that lets me max my vram a bit more then full hd did.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> what kind of trouble? I think I finally found a screen that lets me max my vram a bit more then full hd did.


Well vram limitation actually.

Frame drops or stuttering after the vram hits the wall?


----------



## LoganTing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey folks.
> 
> Anyone having trouble with 2GB vram GPUs with your monitor?


None so far, with dual gigabyte windforce 670oc 2gbs. You must be running something like Skyrim with mods I guess? Only used it to play Planetside 2, Farcry 3, Tf2, Marvel Heroes and Total War:Rome II though; all on max settings except for AA - which I don't find a need for due to the high res. I'm finding the combo of gfx cards and monitor superb.


----------



## tompsonn

Wow the difference in color between U1412M and the U2713HM is crazy...


----------



## Anoxy

I assume you meant U2412m?


----------



## bunnyfluffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eat2na*
> 
> Are these faint diagonal lines the crosshatching? They are noticeable at a certain distance on the bottom half of my Jan'13 rev A00 refurb. I have the old panel A00. Only see it on lighter colors particularly gray and white. I was under the impression crosshatching was shaped like an actual crosshatch pattern you see on fabric so I didn't think these faint lines were it. Now they kind of annoy me cuz I keep looking for them.


yes


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey folks.
> 
> Anyone having trouble with 2GB vram GPUs with your monitor?


Not stutter all all. My GTX 690 pushes even Crysis 3 all VERY HIGH setting with NO AA & Anisotropic Filtering x16, 52 FPS- 63 FPS using 1.779 GB VRAM. Turn down setting to HIGH and it takes off 60 FPS+. Don't play Skyrim let alone modded so don't care about that nor BIoShock. BF3 I'm in the crazy zone for FPS maxed settings, used to run my 1080p 120 Hz with no problems there either as well as 3D Vision. A lot of these games will use what it can even if not needed based on how their coded. So it's misleading when someone with more VRAM plays same game and it's using more of it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> Got mine today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hooray!


Congrats. Post a pic with screen name and AndyM95 will get you added.


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I assume you meant U2412m?


LOL. Yes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Congrats. Post a pic with screen name and AndyM95 will get you added.


I shall. Programming on this thing is great.


----------



## Mjolnir125

The only game that uses over 2GB of RAM for me is ARMA III, which uses around 2.5 GB with textures on max and mixed other settings.


----------



## hardiboy

My gpu only support mini display port and i have found my converter from mini dp to dp

Could i run this monitor with this condition

As toasty said before my gpu does not has a dual dvi


----------



## leppie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eat2na*
> 
> Are these faint diagonal lines the crosshatching? They are noticeable at a certain distance on the bottom half of my Jan'13 rev A00 refurb. I have the old panel A00. Only see it on lighter colors particularly gray and white. I was under the impression crosshatching was shaped like an actual crosshatch pattern you see on fabric so I didn't think these faint lines were it. Now they kind of annoy me cuz I keep looking for them.


Return it. It will drive you mad! The ones without cross hatching has poor calibration, but I know you have a calibrator







I have the Jun A00, other one without cross hatching was May A01.

Here is some color tests I have done, 2 in the Preset directory is out of the box (with DELL's profile applied, all factory settings). (Still playing with the calibrated ones, so they might change)

http://color.ironscheme.net/


----------



## tompsonn

What the hell is this cross hatching you all keep talking about? Someone got a photo?


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leppie*
> 
> Return it. It will drive you mad! The ones without cross hatching has poor calibration, but I know you have a calibrator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Jun A00, other one without cross hatching was May A01.
> 
> Here is some color tests I have done, 2 in the Preset directory is out of the box (with DELL's profile applied, all factory settings). (Still playing with the calibrated ones, so they might change)
> 
> http://color.ironscheme.net/


How does one read or use those calibrations?


----------



## leppie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> How does one read or use those calibrations?


They arent really useful except for the measuring how my monitor came out of the box. As DELL claimed the calibrated sRGB to have all patches (colors and grays) to be below 5 delta E. As you can see, this is not really true ;p The red is above 5.

When doing a proper calibration, you can get the average delta down to less than 0.5.

The other interesting bit is the gamma curve.

The expected values is on the left, the measured values are on the right. Ideally they should match.

I am still trying to figure out what everything means









*Update*: I just noticed there are some settings that did not apply correctly when running the test. Will have to redo them all


----------



## COMBO2

Hey guys, a little update. Had my monitor free from really any issues for a couple months or so now. Recently, like a couple of days ago, I was dissapointed to find 2x stuck pixels. Both are sort of close to the top right corner. Not a huge deal but I contacted support about it considering how good they usually are. They said that they wouldn't replace it because 1 - 5 dark defective pixels were considered normal and aren't covered. Nothing I can really do, but just a word of advice to anyone out there, if you have ANY stuck/dark pixels, get it sorted with quickly, because if it's anything like ASUS' policy, if you find it after 7 days, your stuffed. I guess I can be grateful that it's WQHD, so the pixels are so small in comparison to my 1080p monitor that had a dark pixel, but I'm pretty OCD about it none-the-less. Just sharing my experience.


----------



## velocityx

I contacted dell tech support about the cross hatching issue via email. I just couldn't get anyone over on the phone which kinda pissed me off. I called multiple times and each time it disconnected me after about 5-10 minutes of waiting. Hope I can get it sorted via email.


----------



## leppie

For getting the most out of the sRGB preset, do I load the DELL color profile or the system sRGB profile (as provided by WIndows) ?


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> I contacted dell tech support about the cross hatching issue via email. I just couldn't get anyone over on the phone which kinda pissed me off. I called multiple times and each time it disconnected me after about 5-10 minutes of waiting. Hope I can get it sorted via email.


What is this cross hatching issue!?


----------



## IamMark

I bought an U2713HM from Dell's Outlet store a little under a month ago. I'm on my fourth one, with the primary issue being the yellow glow from the bottom left/top left corners. Is it a hopeless pursuit trying to obtain one without this issue? Does anyone here have samples that don't have the yellow glow?

Thanks.


----------



## leppie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IamMark*
> 
> I bought an U2713HM from Dell's Outlet store a little under a month ago. I'm on my fourth one, with the primary issue being the yellow glow from the bottom left/top left corners. Is it a hopeless pursuit trying to obtain one without this issue? Does anyone here have samples that don't have the yellow glow?
> 
> Thanks.


All of my 4 I went through had that too. The 4th one seemed to be not so bad. I dont think you get ones without some degree of lightbleed.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IamMark*
> 
> I bought an U2713HM from Dell's Outlet store a little under a month ago. I'm on my fourth one, with the primary issue being the yellow glow from the bottom left/top left corners. Is it a hopeless pursuit trying to obtain one without this issue? Does anyone here have samples that don't have the yellow glow?
> 
> Thanks.


Mostly all will have some bleed regardless of make if your looking at a black screen in dark room. Question is when in actual use gaming or blu-ray movies with black borders is it actually bleeding through? If not then it's a moot point.

Mine shows more of a white glow but it's not strong at all. I have brightness anywhere from 35% to the most 50% since anything more is way to strong to view without wearing sunglasses to me. Do not like my eyes seeing after long hours of viewing. Don't need to test it any higher.

I just took a pic of it with my iPhone at 35% brightness where I keep it for everything I do. Not the best pic but you'll get the idea. If I wasn't afraid of voiding the awesome 3yr warranty I'd take it apart and try to mod it. Problem seems to be the USB box for these monitors on the left hand side that's messing with the casing. Mine is the previous version A01 MAR build 2013. In May Dell revised it to A00 MAY revision and later. Both have the same luck with BLB. I also did a recheck for any dead pixels or bright dot today and still none. Do not have cross hatching unless I get within an inch of my monitor and look toward the bottom of the screen on a completely white back ground, which is never done in actual use.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Amazing colors IMO, love gaming on it. If I absolutely had to pick another monitor, I'd try my luck with the ASUS PB278Q again. VP2770 is another good monitor but frankly way over priced and never any sales.


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Mostly all will have some bleed regardless of make if your looking at a black screen in dark room. Question is when in actual use gaming or blu-ray movies with black borders is it actually bleeding through? If not then it's a moot point.
> 
> Mine shows more of a white glow but it's not strong at all. I have brightness anywhere from 35% to the most 50% since anything more is way to strong to view without wearing sunglasses to me. Do not like my eyes seeing after long hours of viewing. Don't need to test it any higher.
> 
> I just took a pic of it with my iPhone at 35% brightness where I keep it for everything I do. Not the best pic but you'll get the idea. If I wasn't afraid of voiding the awesome 3yr warranty I'd take it apart and try to mod it. Problem seems to be the USB box for these monitors on the left hand side that's messing with the casing. Mine is the previous version A01 MAR build 2013. In May Dell revised it to A00 MAY revision and later. Both have the same luck with BLB. I also did a recheck for any dead pixels or bright dot today and still none. Do not have cross hatching unless I get within an inch of my monitor and look toward the bottom of the screen on a completely white back ground, which is never done in actual use.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing colors IMO, love gaming on it. If I absolutely had to pick another monitor, I'd try my luck with the ASUS PB278Q again. VP2770 is another good monitor but frankly way over priced and never any sales.


Mine's actually on 15% brightness!


----------



## Arizonian

Oh wow, bleeding through in actual use at 15% then back yours should go. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## LoganTing

Just to give you hope, I too have a June a00 revision and it's perfect. I also don't notice ghosting issues - which I guess is a subjective thing. I'm extremely pleased with my u2713hm and would recommend them to anyone.


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Oh wow, bleeding through in actual use at 15% then back yours should go. Sorry to hear that.


Oops. I was merely just commenting that's what I use mine at! No bleed during actual use (that I can see)...


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> What is this cross hatching issue!?


it is very hard to notice this but I took the challenge to photograph the problem because support tech rep asked me to provide a photo of it. Don't mind the dots in the first picture, my camera's sensor is a bit dirty.

here they are. these are the best representations of cross hatch I was able to get.


----------



## IamMark

For those that have called in for replacements, what number and extension (or department) do you ask for? I am always initially transferred to the wrong department, and the boneheads in that department (Dell Basic Support) always transfer me to some other wrong department.


----------



## IamMark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Mostly all will have some bleed regardless of make if your looking at a black screen in dark room. Question is when in actual use gaming or blu-ray movies with black borders is it actually bleeding through? If not then it's a moot point.
> 
> Mine shows more of a white glow but it's not strong at all. I have brightness anywhere from 35% to the most 50% since anything more is way to strong to view without wearing sunglasses to me. Do not like my eyes seeing after long hours of viewing. Don't need to test it any higher.
> 
> I just took a pic of it with my iPhone at 35% brightness where I keep it for everything I do. Not the best pic but you'll get the idea. If I wasn't afraid of voiding the awesome 3yr warranty I'd take it apart and try to mod it. Problem seems to be the USB box for these monitors on the left hand side that's messing with the casing. Mine is the previous version A01 MAR build 2013. In May Dell revised it to A00 MAY revision and later. Both have the same luck with BLB. I also did a recheck for any dead pixels or bright dot today and still none. Do not have cross hatching unless I get within an inch of my monitor and look toward the bottom of the screen on a completely white back ground, which is never done in actual use.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing colors IMO, love gaming on it. If I absolutely had to pick another monitor, I'd try my luck with the ASUS PB278Q again. VP2770 is another good monitor but frankly way over priced and never any sales.


Thanks for the pic. Assuming that's what yours really looks like in person, I guess I have nothing to complain about because mine is less than that. But it is difficult to be satisfied when my U2410 has virtually no backlight bleed.

Mine is a A02 refurb from March (all of my refurbs have been A02). Are these supposed to be utilizing the new panel that is supposed to eliminate the cross-hatching issue? I can definitely still see it if I get close enough to the screen.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> What is this cross hatching issue!?


This has been explained literally dozens of times in the thread; alternatively you can google "u2713HM crosshatching" and get a wealth of relevant results...


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> it is very hard to notice this but I took the challenge to photograph the problem because support tech rep asked me to provide a photo of it. Don't mind the dots in the first picture, my camera's sensor is a bit dirty.
> 
> here they are. these are the best representations of cross hatch I was able to get.


Ah I see - thanks for the photos 

I'm assuming its more prevalent in actual physical view because the photos don't look that annoying....!


----------



## velocityx

thats because the camera can barely capture it, because of the exposure time and angles etc. in reality, most of the screen is covered, and the lines are visibile from an arm's length so I'm writing this and I can see it.

as somebody said here, it's driving one mad.


----------



## leppie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> it is very hard to notice this but I took the challenge to photograph the problem because support tech rep asked me to provide a photo of it. Don't mind the dots in the first picture, my camera's sensor is a bit dirty.
> 
> here they are. these are the best representations of cross hatch I was able to get.












I could not even get them to show on a camera, mind you mine is a point and click.


----------



## velocityx

I've got a slight problem with support in my country.

After I send the pictures in, the ones I submited in previous post, support got back to me saying they consulted the issue with their supervisor and they came to a conclusion that this is not a tech issue, but it's because of high resolution and monitor's build specification. They also know nothing about the existance of rev A00.

They suggested I reduce resolution and use a double dvi cable. I already told them I check it with their dvi cable and vga and my DP cable.

they also want me to do an auto test which will of course say everything is fine.

Can I contact some global tech support from dell? I feel like this issue will be beyond comprehension for tech support in my country. It's friday so I will prolly reply them tomorrow but i already see where this is going.


----------



## ericorg87

So, i've been a tech enthusiast for a long time and knew overclock.net for almost 10 years, ever since my first attempts at overclocking a barton mobile 2600+ back in 2004. But i never really registered up until now, thanks to this Dell U2713hm and this excellent owners-report thread.

First of all, i live in Brasil, and our customer support, warranty, availability and options for buying technological goods is worse than awful. Not to mention the absurd taxes. This monitor cost me about the regular 550 USD you guys pay all over the world + 60% of importation taxes, not to mention a 45 day wait for it to be imported from the US. Nevertheless I decided to go on with the buy after lots of researches about this monitor and all the (few, here) options in the IPS-panel realm. (specifically PRAD, TFT reviews, Monitor central etc. Tough i didn´t see this thread at that time).

My Dell is an A00, made June 2013. It arrived last monday but i've actually paid for it August 25st and it was shipped from USA 3 days latter.

A quick report:

Loved the coating. It doesn´t have that horrid grainy rainbow-like coating from my previous screen, i think is just the right balance between matte/gloss and hard-coating.

- Cross hatching: Didn´t even know about this issue until before reading this thread. I tried to spot with different images and white websites but couldn´t notice anything at all, even if i touched my forehead at the screen.
- Calibration: Decent at best. While the image is overall much better than my previous cheap e-ips 236v, it is still not ideal, i can spot a subtle slightly green/yellowish cast in the calibration on the sRGB setting, tough maybe I could be badly accustomed with my previous screen. This is not a major issue for me since I hardly use the screen for photography, tough it could present a little bit of a problem when color grading some videos.
- Absolutely no backlight bleeding issues at all (not to be confused with IPS glow, of course).

Here a quick pick of uniformity/ips glow/blb:




The darker two pictures have a very low exposition on my m43 gh2: 1/25s, iso2500 just to have an idea of the uniformity and ips glow, the white areas aren´t BLB and aren´t pronounced in everyday use. A more real example close to what you would perceive in a dark environment would be the first picture.

And then we have the Ghosting issue:

The reason I came to the forums was about horrid ghosting issues i experienced with this monitor.
I've had a couple of X-IPS monitors in the past: An Old 42" Phillips PFL7403 HDTV television witch i used as an monitor (back in 2009 there was absolutely NO IPS PANEL options in the crappy Brazillian market, apart from the 1900usd equivalent Apple Cinema Display. so i decided to try an HDTV witch would had better colours than TN screen and my old professional CRT that wasn´t holding calibration anymore), with had a S-IPS panel with CCFL backlighting and "5ms of response time", and since last year a cheapo low-cost e-IPS LG 236v. with allegedly 5ms of response times. (never found a proper review of it's response time tough) I always thought the ghosting issues that so many people complained around was a very minor phenomen in games and people that complained about it was hardcore kids nitpicking or suffering of placebo effect. I never experienced ghosting in any games from those previous monitors.

And then this dell arrived and i bite my tongue.

Problem is, the ghosting I'm experiencing with this monitor is far beyond worse than i'd expect from others persons relates over the internet. I didn´t even notice it on games, in fact i noticed watching some 24p video footage from my work! At first i even thought what i was seeing wasn´t ghosting but decoding error artifacts from the codec i was using since it was such a clear strong and slow pattern (i work as a freelancer videographer), but then i noticed that by pausing the video and just dragging the video window around the trail was very strong constant and very easy to see. Videos with considerable contrast, shaky camera and pans are particularly troublesome and this problem is more than annoying. I was expecting to use this monitor as a work tool for my video edition needs but also for entertaining as some mild gaming and watching movies on my room. Ironically i don´t perceive the ghosting as much on video games (tough i haven´t been playing much FPS lately) as i notice while watching movies and working, and for those activities, i can barely consider my experience with the U2713hm "pleasant" to anything that isn´t static images.

Here we have another 3 pics:





First two are from a video frame, the first is the static image, the second is the video playing showing the ghosting artifacts.

The second is a frame i grabbed from another video with I dragged around with the mouse:

In both pictures you can see a darker region of ghosting shifting color reproductions, and even a third frame, with slightly lighter ghosting. 2 frames of ghosting? that is much worse than the PRAD and TFT central reviews. I expected this screen to be BETTER than my LG 236v, but it is actually far worst! I don´t see ANY of this artifacts on my other screen!

My point now is: The ghosting is so horrid that i'm even in doubt that it could be is worse than the previous report here and i actually do have a faulty overdrive setting on my particular unity. Problem is, returning to warranty would imply in probably another 45 days till a replacement arrives. I was curious if any of you guys could try and test a video sample of mine and tell me if you can spot artifacts similar to the pictures above just by playing the video normally. If that is the case that may help me in the decision of either keep the screen, send for replacement, or return it for my money back.

I'll upload the video in a future post if anyone would be willing to help me.
I can also take some pictures of that response time application test that the PRAD used if you guys think it's worth it to post here.

Thanks a lot for the reading!


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericorg87*
> 
> So, i've been a tech enthusiast for a long time and knew overclock.net for almost 10 years, ever since my first attempts at overclocking a barton mobile 2600+ back in 2004. But i never really registered up until now, thanks to this Dell U2713hm and this excellent owners-report thread.
> 
> First of all, i live in Brasil, and our customer support, warranty, availability and options for buying technological goods is worse than awful. Not to mention the absurd taxes. This monitor cost me about the regular 550 USD you guys pay all over the world + 60% of importation taxes, not to mention a 45 day wait for it to be imported from the US. Nevertheless I decided to go on with the buy after lots of researches about this monitor and all the (few, here) options in the IPS-panel realm. (specifically PRAD, TFT reviews, Monitor central etc. Tough i didn´t see this thread at that time).
> 
> My Dell is an A00, made June 2013. It arrived last monday but i've actually paid for it August 25st and it was shipped from USA 3 days latter.
> 
> A quick report:
> 
> Loved the coating. It doesn´t have that horrid grainy rainbow-like coating from my previous screen, i think is just the right balance between matte/gloss and hard-coating.
> 
> - Cross hatching: Didn´t even know about this issue until before reading this thread. I tried to spot with different images and white websites but couldn´t notice anything at all, even if i touched my forehead at the screen.
> - Calibration: Decent at best. While the image is overall much better than my previous cheap e-ips 236v, it is still not ideal, i can spot a subtle slightly green/yellowish cast in the calibration on the sRGB setting, tough maybe I could be badly accustomed with my previous screen. This is not a major issue for me since I hardly use the screen for photography, tough it could present a little bit of a problem when color grading some videos.
> - Absolutely no backlight bleeding issues at all (not to be confused with IPS glow, of course).
> 
> Here a quick pick of uniformity/ips glow/blb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The darker two pictures have a very low exposition on my m43 gh2: 1/25s, iso2500 just to have an idea of the uniformity and ips glow, the white areas aren´t BLB and aren´t pronounced in everyday use. A more real example close to what you would perceive in a dark environment would be the first picture.
> 
> And then we have the Ghosting issue:
> 
> The reason I came to the forums was about horrid ghosting issues i experienced with this monitor.
> I've had a couple of X-IPS monitors in the past: An Old 42" Phillips PFL7403 HDTV television witch i used as an monitor (back in 2009 there was absolutely NO IPS PANEL options in the crappy Brazillian market, apart from the 1900usd equivalent Apple Cinema Display. so i decided to try an HDTV witch would had better colours than TN screen and my old professional CRT that wasn´t holding calibration anymore), with had a S-IPS panel with CCFL backlighting and "5ms of response time", and since last year a cheapo low-cost e-IPS LG 236v. with allegedly 5ms of response times. (never found a proper review of it's response time tough) I always thought the ghosting issues that so many people complained around was a very minor phenomen in games and people that complained about it was hardcore kids nitpicking or suffering of placebo effect. I never experienced ghosting in any games from those previous monitors.
> 
> And then this dell arrived and i bite my tongue.
> 
> Problem is, the ghosting I'm experiencing with this monitor is far beyond worse than i'd expect from others persons relates over the internet. I didn´t even notice it on games, in fact i noticed watching some 24p video footage from my work! At first i even thought what i was seeing wasn´t ghosting but decoding error artifacts from the codec i was using since it was such a clear strong and slow pattern (i work as a freelancer videographer), but then i noticed that by pausing the video and just dragging the video window around the trail was very strong constant and very easy to see. Videos with considerable contrast, shaky camera and pans are particularly troublesome and this problem is more than annoying. I was expecting to use this monitor as a work tool for my video edition needs but also for entertaining as some mild gaming and watching movies on my room. Ironically i don´t perceive the ghosting as much on video games (tough i haven´t been playing much FPS lately) as i notice while watching movies and working, and for those activities, i can barely consider my experience with the U2713hm "pleasant" to anything that isn´t static images.
> 
> Here we have another 3 pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First two are from a video frame, the first is the static image, the second is the video playing showing the ghosting artifacts.
> 
> The second is a frame i grabbed from another video with I dragged around with the mouse:
> 
> In both pictures you can see a darker region of ghosting shifting color reproductions, and even a third frame, with slightly lighter ghosting. 2 frames of ghosting? that is much worse than the PRAD and TFT central reviews. I expected this screen to be BETTER than my LG 236v, but it is actually far worst! I don´t see ANY of this artifacts on my other screen!
> 
> My point now is: The ghosting is so horrid that i'm even in doubt that it could be is worse than the previous report here and i actually do have a faulty overdrive setting on my particular unity. Problem is, returning to warranty would imply in probably another 45 days till a replacement arrives. I was curious if any of you guys could try and test a video sample of mine and tell me if you can spot artifacts similar to the pictures above just by playing the video normally. If that is the case that may help me in the decision of either keep the screen, send for replacement, or return it for my money back.
> 
> I'll upload the video in a future post if anyone would be willing to help me.
> I can also take some pictures of that response time application test that the PRAD used if you guys think it's worth it to post here.
> 
> Thanks a lot for the reading!


The new A00 panel with the crosshatching fix uses a slightly different panel. For some reason, it also seems to have noticeably worse overdrive ghosting. My theory is that they kept the overdrive settings the same in the controller chip, but the new panel responds to that same level of overdriving differently which results in overshoot ghosting. However, it could also be that they just chose to increase the overdrive level because they felt like it, which is the same thing that happened to the U2713H and a few other Dell panels.

I have had 2 A00 panels, and they both had the exact same amount of ghosting. I can't tell if it is the same as yours, but I do know that both panels I received (with build dates from different months, but both A00) had the same amount of overdrive ghosting, and both had noticeably more than my A01 panel (which is the one I still have). Here is a post with some tests I ran:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Here are some of the tests I ran:
> 
> A01:
> 
> 
> A00:
> 
> 
> A01:
> 
> 
> A00:
> 
> 
> Interestingly, you can see faint diagonal lines on the A00 panel, which allegedly has fixed the crosshatching. However, these photos were taken pretty much head on, and as many of you know the crosshatching is only visible at an angle (which is why the A01 doesn't have any in those images). It seems like the A00 panels have introduced something new, which may or may not be related to the crosshatching. These lines are much smaller than on the A01, but still noticeable to the naked eye if you look closely.
> 
> I have a few more images of these ghosting tests, but they pretty much all indicate the same thing. the A00 has noticeably darker trails from too much overdrive.
> 
> These tests were run with the exact same settings each time. The camera was mounted on a tripod and focused on the same area of the screen (I swapped out the screens but kept the same stand). The colors are slightly different because the A00 has a different tint out of the box, and I didn't want to spend the time calibrating it with my Spyder 4 since I was returning it.


These tests were run using PixPerAn. If you look at the images they should contain the data with all of the relevant DSLR settings so you can set up a similar test and compare; I had the boxes moving at the maximum speed. IO don't recall what the color was for each box, but it shouldn't be all that hard to match them.

Basically, the new A00 panels have no crosshatching, but their tint is different than the A01 and they have more ghosting. If you contact Dell and let them know of the ghosting issue it may help them eventually fix it, but I wouldn't hold out for getting an A00 panel without ghosting; the 2 that I received both had it and many others are reporting it as well. Its a real shame too, since the newest revision is perfect except for those two issues, and I am assuming that the tint can be calibrated out for the most part.

Where are you located that it takes you 45 days for a replacement?


----------



## Deano12345

So I managed to pick up a barely used model for €350. Pretty happy with that ! Hoping my cards have enough VRAM now


----------



## Arizonian

@ ericorg87 - sorry to hear about your ghosting. Thank you for sharing your experience. Welcome to OCN...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> The new A00 panel with the crosshatching fix uses a slightly different panel. For some reason, it also seems to have noticeably worse overdrive ghosting. My theory is that they kept the overdrive settings the same in the controller chip, but the new panel responds to that same level of overdriving differently which results in overshoot ghosting. However, it could also be that they just chose to increase the overdrive level because they felt like it, which is the same thing that happened to the U2713H and a few other Dell panels.
> 
> I have had 2 A00 panels, and they both had the exact same amount of ghosting. I can't tell if it is the same as yours, but I do know that both panels I received (with build dates from different months, but both A00) had the same amount of overdrive ghosting, and both had noticeably more than my A01 panel (which is the one I still have). Here is a post with some tests I ran:
> These tests were run using PixPerAn. If you look at the images they should contain the data with all of the relevant DSLR settings so you can set up a similar test and compare; I had the boxes moving at the maximum speed. IO don't recall what the color was for each box, but it shouldn't be all that hard to match them.
> 
> Basically, the new A00 panels have no crosshatching, but their tint is different than the A01 and they have more ghosting. If you contact Dell and let them know of the ghosting issue it may help them eventually fix it, but I wouldn't hold out for getting an A00 panel without ghosting; the 2 that I received both had it and many others are reporting it as well. Its a real shame too, since the newest revision is perfect except for those two issues, and I am assuming that the tint can be calibrated out for the most part.
> 
> Where are you located that it takes you 45 days for a replacement?


ericorg87 said he is from Brazil.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> @ ericorg87 - sorry to hear about your ghosting. Thank you for sharing your experience. Welcome to OCN...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ericorg87 said he is from Brazil.


Oh right, it was only in the first line of his message; I must not have been paying attention...

Anyway, why is the non US coverage of Dell warranties so much worse? Do they not have the "premium panel guarantee" in other countries?


----------



## ericorg87

@Mjolnir125

Thanks for the quick and detailed answer.
Quote:


> These tests were run using PixPerAn. If you look at the images they should contain the data with all of the relevant DSLR settings so you can set up a similar test and compare; I had the boxes moving at the maximum speed. IO don't recall what the color was for each box, but it shouldn't be all that hard to match them.


Yes i saw that postage of yours earlier as i was reading the thread before first posting. So i decided to replicate your test to see if my results were similar or worse.

Here two similar colored pictures at maximum speed:




The level of ghosting seems pretty much the same, however, i noticed some very strange aftertrail expanding for DOZENS of frames BEHIND the actual test rectangles. Those artifacts are awful and reflect how poorly is the overdrive implementation of this display. I can´t believe dell actually designed a display with such bad perfomance at movement. Watching movies and animes with frequent flashes and pans is annoying at this monitor, being a videographer i'm very sensitive to faulty frame-rate/tearing non-smooth-movement. This screen literally flickers when a pan with contrast areas is displayed onscreen.
Quote:


> and both had noticeably more than my A01 panel


Judging by those pictures the A01 also has poor response times, but i'm curious now to know how badly would that ghosting when watching movies.
Quote:


> Anyway, why is the non US coverage of Dell warranties so much worse? Do they not have the "premium panel guarantee" in other countries?


Well, customer care and pricing/taxes anywhere outside europe usa and japan is much worse. You guys lives on other reality. Tough i believe dell here would PROBABLY accept my monitor back and send me a new one, the problem is that they don´t have here in Brasil these monitors in stock and would have to start the import process from USA all over again (at least i believe so), witch would take those absurd 45 days due to expensive shipping and strict dumb customs policies of my country. It's a real bummer.

I'm in a dilemma right now, i don´t know if i try to get used with this ghosting, or just send the monitor back and buy an 32" HDTV instead (for games and movies) + a colorimeter for my mediocre 236v screen and give up about having a higher resolution desktop.

Any chance of a firmware update or hack fixing the overdrive settings of the screen? has Dell any historic of releasing firmware updates fixing any similar issue in previous screens? Is it even possible or is a hardware related thing? (I know some monitors do allow customized OD settings). I would pretty much prefer Motion blur instead of Trail artifacts, that is just nasty.

@Arizonian
Thanks for the welcome!

I really wish for a 30+ inches 16:10 4k OLED display right now., or better, 3 of them in a multi-display setting! We can still dream now, can´t we?


----------



## leppie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Oh right, it was only in the first line of his message; I must not have been paying attention...
> 
> Anyway, why is the non US coverage of Dell warranties so much worse? Do they not have the "premium panel guarantee" in other countries?


It is strange indeed. I live in South Africa, while the replacements were a bit slow (2 months till the 4th one, average 2 weeks, but gradually slower), it always came via courier from Ireland (which seems the to be the EU/MEA hub).

As for the ghosting issue, it does not concern me, if at all. I am a programmer, and do not play games much any more. The cross hatching was visually more more disturbing.

As for the color calibration on the new, non-crosshatched panels... meh. Had to dish out US$200 for a calibrating device, but at least it gets all my monitors looking the same and damn good at it









This http://color.ironscheme.net/Calibrated/DELL-U2713HM-D65.html VS this http://color.ironscheme.net/Preset/DELL-U2713HM-SRGB.html

[Update] On a side note, the U2713HM does take about 60-90 minutes to warm up after it has been powered off for a significant time. The brightness is not a problem, but the the color temp is about 300K lower initially. I will be doing more tests on this. (I have not tested my 2407WFP in this regard, which should take even more time theoretically being a CCFL).


----------



## ericorg87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leppie*
> 
> It is strange indeed. I live in South Africa, while the replacements were a bit slow (2 months till the 4th one, average 2 weeks, but gradually slower), it always came via courier from Ireland (which seems the to be the EU/MEA hub).
> 
> As for the ghosting issue, it does not concern me, if at all. I am a programmer, and do not play games much any more. The cross hatching was visually more more disturbing.
> (...)
> [Update] On a side note, the U2713HM does take about 60-90 minutes to warm up after it has been powered off for a significant time. The brightness is not a problem, but the the color temp is about 300K lower initially. I will be doing more tests on this. (I have not tested my 2407WFP in this regard, which should take even more time theoretically being a CCFL).


Brasil, together with Italy and Russia, is regarded at having one of the worst customs in the world, if you ever buy in ebay and see one of those tables of "shipping time estimates" notice the countries with the longest ETA.

Regarding ghosting in games, i've just been playing a little bit of arma, and tough i was able to spot some ghosting trail by moving the camera around, it was much less pronounced than in movies. I guess the high framerate of games smooth the movement much more and since the frames doesn´t stay up as long as on 24p movie (12p for animation) (16ms vs 43ms and 86ms), the pixels get refreshed with more frequency, smoothing the trails faster and not given the so anoying flicker effect that was bothering me. Since there is no repeated frames in games, there is no flicker, (quick change in a static frame) like in movies. Also, games have a different "dynamic" of movements than movies. In movies we DO expect a low framerate with a smooth shutter motion blur, while we want the opposite in games: focused static smooth high frame rates with low motion blur.
Anyway, It's kinda hard to explain, i won´t get much more in details than it.

Ive filmed my screen with a 60fps camera while watching a 12p animation, (most animation are 12p, some are 8, this is kinda redundant) the ghosting trail and artifacts stayed in some case as long as 3 frames noticeable, with would imply a response time (or should i say, ghost artifacts persistence?) of almost 50ms! That's a lot! What's the point of all this overdrive to improve from 15~13ms to 8ms of response time if you introduce artifacts that persists for longer, as a matter of fact almost the triple amount of time as that? IT makes absolute no sense to me.

If anyone is curious about this 60p videos i made of the screen, just ask and i may upload it somewhere.

ALso, 90 MINUTES of warming period? Even my old CCFL HDTV didn´t need that much! Are you sure about that long period? Isn´t it possible that this is issue of the low voltage of the electrical provider of your city/region? depending of the country and the time of the day this could be something significant. Tough doesn´t make much sense with modern PSUs that accept a high variety of different input currents.


----------



## IamMark

ericorg87 - I've noticed the overdrive issue on my Refurb A02 U2713HM. I can see it just scrolling this web page on the text. I'm wondering if in the newer revision they switched over to the panel used in the U2713H, since that panel supposedly didn't suffer from the cross-hatching issue but does suffer from massive overdrive problem.


----------



## IamMark

Since I've gone through 4 monitors with the same issue, they've created a case for me and assigned it to an escalation team. They are now sending me out a U2713H. Even if it solves the yellow backlight bleed in the corners, am I going to really want the U2713H? I do shoot photography and use Lightroom, so I suppose the wide-gamut will come in handy for that. But I also like to game (Battlefield 3 primarily), and I don't want over-saturated colors. Also, the U2713H is definitely known to have an overdrive issue, which based on forum posts, sound worse than the U2713HM.


----------



## LucidMike

Ok, they sent me my third replacement (a new one this time) and it's great. It's a June A00. A little white BLB, but nothing serious. If you had issues with yellow BLB, just keep at it, eventually one of the monitors should work. If you keep getting defective refurbs, ask to be escalated to a supervisor and hopefully they will send you a new one like they did for me. Good luck.


----------



## IamMark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LucidMike*
> 
> Ok, they sent me my third replacement (a new one this time) and it's great. It's a June A00. A little white BLB, but nothing serious. If you had issues with yellow BLB, just keep at it, eventually one of the monitors should work. If you keep getting defective refurbs, ask to be escalated to a supervisor and hopefully they will send you a new one like they did for me. Good luck.


Did you initially purchase a new one or was it from the Outlet store?


----------



## leppie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericorg87*
> 
> ALso, 90 MINUTES of warming period? Even my old CCFL HDTV didn´t need that much! Are you sure about that long period? Isn´t it possible that this is issue of the low voltage of the electrical provider of your city/region? depending of the country and the time of the day this could be something significant. Tough doesn´t make much sense with modern PSUs that accept a high variety of different input currents.


I based it on measuring the whitelevel of a white patch every 30 minutes or so. Not very scientific.







After 30 minutes it was much better, but still off from the desired D65 that I calibrated it to.

I will am going to write some scripts to do interval measurements today.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IamMark*
> 
> Since I've gone through 4 monitors with the same issue, they've created a case for me and assigned it to an escalation team. They are now sending me out a U2713H. Even if it solves the yellow backlight bleed in the corners, am I going to really want the U2713H? I do shoot photography and use Lightroom, so I suppose the wide-gamut will come in handy for that. But I also like to game (Battlefield 3 primarily), and I don't want over-saturated colors. Also, the U2713H is definitely known to have an overdrive issue, which based on forum posts, sound worse than the U2713HM.


The U2713H has no crosshatching, but it has pretty bad ghosting. However, the ghosting trails seem to be green, whereas the A00 monitors have dark blue ghosting for the most part.

Even though the pixperan tests i ran on the A01 seem to show ghosting it really isn't noticeable in games or video, while it was for the A00 monitor. I am not really sure why the difference was so big, because that pictures don't seem all that much different, although the A00 ghosting is noticeably darker (and there is a green trail in one of the pictures).


----------



## Modus

I received my U2713HM yesterday and so far love it. huge upgrade from my old samsung. Only problem now is my GTX 570 isn't cutting it anymore.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modus*
> 
> I received my U2713HM yesterday and so far love it. huge upgrade from my old samsung. Only problem now is my GTX 570 isn't cutting it anymore.


Welcome to the Club!









And that 570 bit, it comes with the club. Haha, I just bought my 3rd 680 (thank god for EVGA B-Stock) because 2 680s couldn't cut it for the new games especially. Also, if you were in the Delidded Club then you'd know, my 680s right now are in transit towards the EVGA center because both were making crazy artifacts in FFXIV.


----------



## icemanjkh

Hi OCN,
I have a two part question:

I have an I5-750 (socket 1156) , 12GB (2x4+2x2) DDR3 RAM, P55-UD4P m/b and a nVidia GTX275 running Win 7 64bit.

I got my Dell 2713HM 1440p LCD ( & love it) and I plan/hope to play BF4 at full res.

I'm currently looking at the AMD 7950/7970 and Hawaii cards. (But will happily consider nvidia cards )

Could you give me some advice on the best way to spend ~$400-500 AUD on video card/s to get the best 60fps (non 3d) experience.
I also want to ( somewhat ) future proof my rig ( for a few years ) by buying the right thing now.

Any other card suggestions / comments appreciated









Q1: Which video card would you suggest as the best balance for my setup? I don't want to overcapitalise, and would rather save a bit of money if it won't add (gaming/fps) value.

Q2: Given my current PC spec, will my CPU be the/major bottle neck? If so, is it worth upgrading my CPU+MB, (and what's the best bang for buck CPU to upgrade to? - standard air cooling only please) and could you also recommend a suitable video card (probably will be different to that suggested to Q1)?

Any help/suggestions from you guys would be greatly appreciated! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icemanjkh*
> 
> Hi OCN,
> I have a two part question:
> 
> I have an I5-750 (socket 1156) , 12GB (2x4+2x2) DDR3 RAM, P55-UD4P m/b and a nVidia GTX275 running Win 7 64bit.
> 
> I got my Dell 2713HM 1440p LCD ( & love it) and I plan/hope to play BF4 at full res.
> 
> I'm currently looking at the AMD 7950/7970 and Hawaii cards. (But will happily consider nvidia cards )
> 
> Could you give me some advice on the best way to spend ~$400-500 AUD on video card/s to get the best 60fps (non 3d) experience.
> I also want to ( somewhat ) future proof my rig ( for a few years ) by buying the right thing now.
> 
> Any other card suggestions / comments appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q1: Which video card would you suggest as the best balance for my setup? I don't want to overcapitalise, and would rather save a bit of money if it won't add (gaming/fps) value.
> 
> Q2: Given my current PC spec, will my CPU be the/major bottle neck? If so, is it worth upgrading my CPU+MB, (and what's the best bang for buck CPU to upgrade to? - standard air cooling only please) and could you also recommend a suitable video card (probably will be different to that suggested to Q1)?
> 
> Any help/suggestions from you guys would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


Well, a single card shouldn't be bottlenecked by your CPU. I recommend a 770 for your use. I also am seeing that since you don't seem like you will overclock your GPU (quite a bit of a hassle), I recommend buying this: http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=02G-P4-2774-RX

It is from EVGA's B-Stock. B-Stock is where they sell the products from returns that didn't actually have problems with them hence normally overclockers return them due to not being able to overclock well so expect a 5% overclock max. $380 is an amazing price for the 770 and it is the best performance/price card out right now. A single 770 should handle a single 1440p monitor with ease.


----------



## icemanjkh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> ... A single 770 should handle a single 1440p monitor with ease.


Thanks. My only concern for those was the 2GB VRAM. Should I be concerned about that?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icemanjkh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> ... A single 770 should handle a single 1440p monitor with ease.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. My only concern for those was the 2GB VRAM. Should I be concerned about that?
Click to expand...

4GB is normally encouraged but I used a 2GB 680 with my very first 27Q (Crossover) and I was able to have consistent FPS (50 - 60 in BF3). Now, I have 2 4GB 680s (both being RMA'd though) and another one coming.


----------



## sgs2008

my 2gb 680s are handling most games fine just have to adjust aa settings ( e.g. crysis 3 maxed quality but with fxaa) but at this resoultuion aa is less noticeable so it is isnt a huge problem. I will be updating with the next gen of cards though might go to amd if they fix their crossfire issues


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgs2008*
> 
> my 2gb 680s are handling most games fine just have to adjust aa settings ( e.g. crysis 3 maxed quality but with fxaa) but at this resoultuion aa is less noticeable so it is isnt a huge problem. I will be updating with the next gen of cards though might go to amd if they fix their crossfire issues


But my 2 4GB 680s can't handle 7680x1440p gaming.







Not even maxed gaming on BF3 and I'm getting really low FPS. I gotta play on either one screen (disable surround) or lower graphic settings to medium to keep 3 screens.


----------



## velocityx

I would suggest a brand new hawaii card or 7970. All GCN amd architecture will get a massive boost in bf4 come december with mantle patch.


----------



## sgs2008

O wow you went 3 screens nice man yea dont think its your vram there just dont think 680s will cut it at that resolution maybe hol on till maxwell next year or see what reviews ar eliek for th enew amd lien up, Im not sure 780s are worth the upgrade right now if the new amd flagship is supposed ot best the titan at a 780 price point


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgs2008*
> 
> O wow you went 3 screens nice man yea dont think its your vram there just dont think 680s will cut it at that resolution maybe hol on till maxwell next year or see what reviews ar eliek for th enew amd lien up, Im not sure 780s are worth the upgrade right now if the new amd flagship is supposed ot best the titan at a 780 price point


So far, I only have 1 U2713HM. I can't afford 3 of these $500 monitors.







I have 3 27Q (Crossovers) because they were only $280.







Too cheap to pay for more Dells right now. Maybe in the future since I love this Dell so much!


----------



## hardiboy

Would 7970 lightning boost edition run well on 1440p??

For especially bf4


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardiboy*
> 
> Would 7970 lightning boost edition run well on 1440p??
> 
> For especially bf4


Until the game comes out, we can only rely on the benchmarks people release so that being said, it looks like it should run decent. Don't expect to maxing out all settings on 1440p with that card but you can probably get consistent 60 FPS on medium-high settings.







It is a 3GB card so you shouldn't be held back by that and the fact it being an AMD card means its got a higher bandwidth than its Nvidia counterparts.


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardiboy*
> 
> Would 7970 lightning boost edition run well on 1440p??
> 
> For especially bf4


I may be wrong here, but don't you need a dual link DVI to run more than 1920x1080 ? Totally open to correction, but I think the 7970 only runs single link.

Edit : Woops, I derped...displayport on that card too


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deano12345*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hardiboy*
> 
> Would 7970 lightning boost edition run well on 1440p??
> 
> For especially bf4
> 
> 
> 
> I may be wrong here, but don't you need a dual link DVI to run more than 1920x1080 ? Totally open to correction, but I think the 7970 only runs single link.
> 
> Edit : Woops, I derped...displayport on that card too
Click to expand...

Max a single-link DVI can run is 1920x1200. However, he can run 1440p with a 7970 utilizing its Displayport ports. While the 'official' word on passive displayports can only run up to a max of 1080p, it can actually run up to 1600p. The official 1440p displayport cable would have to be classified as 'active'.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Max a single-link DVI can run is 1920x1200. However, he can run 1440p with a 7970 utilizing its Displayport ports. While the 'official' word on passive displayports can only run up to a max of 1080p, it can actually run up to 1600p. The official 1440p displayport cable would have to be classified as 'active'.


I think you are talking about adapters; I am not aware of such a thing as an "active" or "passive" DP to DP cable; as far as I know that terminology is used to describe DP to DVI adapters. Since the u2713HM has a displayport in it, he won't have to deal with any adapters to get 2560 x 1440.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Max a single-link DVI can run is 1920x1200. However, he can run 1440p with a 7970 utilizing its Displayport ports. While the 'official' word on passive displayports can only run up to a max of 1080p, it can actually run up to 1600p. The official 1440p displayport cable would have to be classified as 'active'.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are talking about adapters; I am not aware of such a thing as an "active" or "passive" DP to DP cable; as far as I know that terminology is used to describe DP to DVI adapters. Since the u2713HM has a displayport in it, he won't have to deal with any adapters to get 2560 x 1440.
Click to expand...

Yea probably. But my brother has borrowed one of my 27Q and used it with his 7970 with no problem. The inputs for the 27Q is different from the Dell so he used a passive DP to DVI adapter.


----------



## hardiboy

So i could use mini dp to do converter that come with my 7970 to run at 1440p?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardiboy*
> 
> So i could use mini dp to do converter that come with my 7970 to run at 1440p?


Yup, just use the native DisplayPort ports and you can get 1440p!


----------



## Dragao

Hola folks,

I'm planning to come from U2412M to U2713HM and trying to figure out am I doing right choice if I'll buy rev A01 (May 2013)? It's the latest rev local retailers can provide, and couldn't provide any information when would they get rly latest one (A00).

In nutshell, trying to get confirmation should I order somewhere beyond the borders of my home country to get even newer one? I mean is there how much difference between SLB2 and SLC1 panels in general?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragao*
> 
> Hola folks,
> 
> I'm planning to come from U2412M to U2713M and trying to figure out am I doing right choice if I'll buy rev A01 (May 2013)? It's the latest rev local retailers can provide, and couldn't provide any information when would they get rly latest one (A00).
> 
> In nutshell, trying to get confirmation should I order somewhere beyond the borders of my home country to get even newer one? I mean is there how much difference between SLB2 and SLC1 panels?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I think the revision thing is a bit of a lottery. I live in Turkey and got my Dell here and the revision was A00 March 2013 and it has 0 issues.

I would go get the one from where you live for warranty purposes.


----------



## Modus

+1 for Rev A00. I got my on friday and I have no issues with it.


----------



## bunnyfluffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragao*
> 
> Hola folks,
> 
> I'm planning to come from U2412M to U2713HM and trying to figure out am I doing right choice if I'll buy rev A01 (May 2013)? It's the latest rev local retailers can provide, and couldn't provide any information when would they get rly latest one (A00).
> 
> In nutshell, trying to get confirmation should I order somewhere beyond the borders of my home country to get even newer one? I mean is there how much difference between SLB2 and SLC1 panels in general?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


i have both and don't notice a big difference. the crosshatching is different, but present on both.

if it's from a local retailer, just take some time with it in the store


----------



## Dragao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modus*
> 
> +1 for Rev A00. I got my on friday and I have no issues with it.


Today I was going to pick up U2713HM from local retailer even though they've announced rev is A01. But to be honest I was a bit lucky because customer servant provided incorrect information in first place. So guess who has now rev A00 model with latest available panel.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Beware; although the A00 does not suffer from crosshatching, many panels seem to have ghosting from too much overdrive. They also have a funny tint, so if you don't have a calibrator they might not display accurate colors.


----------



## velocityx

so support blew me off. she (support was a she;p ) didn't see anything in the photos i posted a few pages back. she said it's normal and not a tech issue to have a cross hatch defect on half of 27 inch screen. she even told me they have it on their 27 panels as well and it's normal.

to me she was just making up answers on the fly for whatever I said. she didn't go check any screens, she works in a cubicle as many of us so she only cares about dead pixel specs or screens not blinking,. she prolly tought it's the moire that I see and that's what she saw in the photos and that's what everybody shows because that's how cameras photograph screens.

she just didn't do her job, meanwhile, in a few days i'm out of my 30 day from purchase window and It just feels so bad to be let down by a company that just took my 700 dollars/my currency equivalent.

any ideas? is dell warranty global? I mean, i don't want to talk to tech support in my country because they have no idea how tech support works in the usa and other countries.


----------



## Anoxy

Crosshatching isn't a defect.

The reason you're seeing it only on the bottom half of the monitor is probably because you're looking down on the screen. If you look up at the monitor from below, I bet it disappears or becomes unnoticeable. Does for me.


----------



## skillzdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> so support blew me off. she (support was a she;p ) didn't see anything in the photos i posted a few pages back. she said it's normal and not a tech issue to have a cross hatch defect on half of 27 inch screen. she even told me they have it on their 27 panels as well and it's normal.
> 
> to me she was just making up answers on the fly for whatever I said. she didn't go check any screens, she works in a cubicle as many of us so she only cares about dead pixel specs or screens not blinking,. she prolly tought it's the moire that I see and that's what she saw in the photos and that's what everybody shows because that's how cameras photograph screens.
> 
> she just didn't do her job, meanwhile, in a few days i'm out of my 30 day from purchase window and It just feels so bad to be let down by a company that just took my 700 dollars/my currency equivalent.
> 
> any ideas? is dell warranty global? I mean, i don't want to talk to tech support in my country because they have no idea how tech support works in the usa and other countries.


What country are you in? I am in Australia. It took me 3 months of calls in order to get my bloody replacement. I was shocked with the service and how ignorant and rude the staff were. Dell? Never again.

P.S. Sorry for my angry post, I am just frustrated with Dell and now that I am not alone, I am even angrier.


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Crosshatching isn't a defect.
> 
> The reason you're seeing it only on the bottom half of the monitor is probably because you're looking down on the screen. If you look up at the monitor from below, I bet it disappears or becomes unnoticeable. Does for me.


it ain't a feature too you know. I consider it a defect because, like you said exactly, when I look at the screen from an unnatural position, I don't see the cross hatch. but when I do work on the screen I see it. So it's a defect. If the lines were pink, you would say that's not a defect?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skillzdude*
> 
> What country are you in? I am in Australia. It took me 3 months of calls in order to get my bloody replacement. I was shocked with the service and how ignorant and rude the staff were. Dell? Never again.
> 
> P.S. Sorry for my angry post, I am just frustrated with Dell and now that I am not alone, I am even angrier.


Poland. What makes me angry is that, we have this thing here where everybody minds their own business. When I want to exchange the panel, they behave as if they lose money by exchanging the panel meanwhile it's not their money and it's not their monitor that they exchange. They don't understand that I prolly won't buy a second screen to do a dual setup. this type of wrong thinking makes support awful. You buy something in the store and if it's not clothes, you prolly wont be able to exchange it. I hope EU gets to their asses here.


----------



## Arizonian

You guys have legitimate complaints as your customer service was a different experience than most of us. We all draw conclusions from our own results when dealing with them which for the most part has been great. So can't blame you. Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> You guys have legitimate complaints as your customer service was a different experience than most of us. We all draw conclusions from our own results when dealing with them which for the most part has been great. So can't blame you. Sorry to hear this.


I agree, my recommendation for the people who've gotten this problem is when try to set up another RMA, use a different problem. Make a new RMA claim instead of building up on your old one and don't even refer to your old one because they will look at the notes and deny you because they know they can deny you.

When you make your new claim, try telling them that the monitor your received has severe BLB and it hinders your experience in almost any dark picture. Since their warranty is advanced, they'll send you a new one first and then you can send yours in.









If that doesn't work, tell them there's some random flickering in the monitor. Make some stuff up if you have to because I haven't seen a single 'crosshatch' RMA get denied until I heard your stories.


----------



## Mjolnir125

If it isn't an issue, then why did I have customer support supervisors telling me the new revision of the monitor specifically corrected that problem? I'm not sure why support for your region is so much worse, as everyone in the US has been able to get a replacement for crosshatching if they wanted one.


----------



## eggs2see

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> If it isn't an issue, then why did I have customer support supervisors telling me the new revision of the monitor specifically corrected that problem? I'm not sure why support for your region is so much worse, as everyone in the US has been able to get a replacement for crosshatching if they wanted one.


Support is definitely different in different regions. For instance Dell wouldn't send me out a replacement monitor for my RMA until my old one had been shipped back to them. It may not sound like a big difference but going without a monitor for a week or maybe two would definitely be a problem for some people. It's not overly surprising, a lot of customer service here in Australia is pretty pathetic.


----------



## Dragao

So far I've been enjoying my U2713HM (rev A00 - June 2013) but I'd to have some pictures but I'm requesting some tips for taking shots of possible "bleeding". I've amateur DSLR and it didn't allow me to take shot without flash. And with flash there wasn't any point at all. So hoping to have some tips for taking shots!


----------



## Anoxy

Every camera has an option to turn off flash. Probably need to take it off AUTO first.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> it ain't a feature too you know. I consider it a defect because, like you said exactly, when I look at the screen from an unnatural position, I don't see the cross hatch. but when I do work on the screen I see it. So it's a defect. If the lines were pink, you would say that's not a defect?.


Nope, I don't consider it a defect. At this point I consider it a characteristic of the monitor technology, just like the color of the bezel or the design of the OSD. It's probably a result of the LED backlight diffusion panel which may not always produce even light.

Yes, you can probably keep replacing it until you get one with more even lighting, but I don't think it's worth the trouble. And it seems like you can't get DELL support to recognize it as an issue either way.

I settled on a monitor with faint diagonal lines on the bottom half, which can only be seen on light backgrounds, and it really doesn't hinder my progress. But do whatever you think is worth your trouble....i'm just saying it's a characteristic of this technology and 7 times out of 10 you will get the same "defect"

EDIT: sorry for the double post. this forum needs a delete post option.


----------



## Dragao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Every camera has an option to turn off flash. Probably need to take it off AUTO first.


Actually my point was to gain better way to get good review shots cause if I don't use flash my DSLR won't be able to take picture at all, and when using camera's integrated flash taken picture won't show that "information" I'm really hoping. In other words I've to try different kind of minor lighting to give my DSLR's lense enough capacity to take picture without flash in first place.

Why I'm doing this anyway? To get some pictures supporting my review in one local forum.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragao*
> 
> Actually my point was to gain better way to get good review shots cause if I don't use flash my DSLR won't be able to take picture at all, and when using camera's integrated flash taken picture won't show that "information" I'm really hoping. In other words I've to try different kind of minor lighting to give my DSLR's lense enough capacity to take picture without flash in first place.
> 
> Why I'm doing this anyway? To get some pictures supporting my review in one local forum.


Um, what? The monitor is the light source in question here; you don't need extraneous sources to show us what the backlight bleed looks like. If you really have a DSLR, you should be able to set it to manual mode and control the aperture size and shutter speed so that you can get an image that looks similar to what you see in real life. I am not sure why you say you need a flash to take pictures; if you really have a DSLR then it should do well in low light situations and should DEFINITELY have a way to disable the flash. Do you know what a DSLR is? It isn't just any digital camera, it refers to a specific kind. What camera do you have?


----------



## Dragao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Um, what? The monitor is the light source in question here; you don't need extraneous sources to show us what the backlight bleed looks like. If you really have a DSLR, you should be able to set it to manual mode and control the aperture size and shutter speed so that you can get an image that looks similar to what you see in real life. I am not sure why you say you need a flash to take pictures; if you really have a DSLR then it should do well in low light situations and should DEFINITELY have a way to disable the flash. Do you know what a DSLR is? It isn't just any digital camera, it refers to a specific kind. What camera do you have?


Actually that's was what I really thought that I had to shoot with manual settings, at least I've learn to learn something new. Sure I know what is DSLR and mine is not that fancy one - Canon EOS 500D with 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6 IS lense. Anyway my point was that my camera's current lense doesn't have enough light capasity (without flash ofc) in my capturing conditions, like very dark room. This appears with AUTO mode.


----------



## FeelKun

Just ordered mine... Dell price matched amazon for 584 then gave me an additional 10% off... Got my monitor for 540$ including taxes. I'll post further updates(details) and pictures when i receive it!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> Just ordered mine... Dell price matched amazon for 584 then gave me an additional 10% off... Got my monitor for 540$ including taxes. I'll post further updates(details) and pictures when i receive it!


Welcome to our Club!







You won't be disappointed!


----------



## birthdaymonkey

Finally got a defect-free monitor!

After returning 5 Dell, 2 Asus, and 2 Viewsonic, I decided to order an X-star from Dreamseller, paying the extra $10 for a "pixel perfect" display.

It's so nice to finally have a screen that has no dead pixels or backlight bleed or cross-hatching. And the total cost after tax and duty was $380 CAD, $230 less than the $539+tax I paid for the cheapest brand name display (Dell) that I tried. (Total cost for the Asus was $625, and $900 for the VP2770).

I find it hard to believe the prices Dell/Asus/Viewsonic are charging for these displays when the quality of the panels that they use is clearly the same as (or worse than) those being deployed in the no-name monitors. Every single display I tried before this X-star had at least one dead pixel in addition to the other well known problems.

So for those of you who are tired of playing the Dell return game, give the "cheap" off-brand displays a try. I just got the refund posted to my credit card this week after originally ordering a U2713HM in early July and attempting exchanges for two months. At least they were nice enough to give me my money back even though I was past the 30-day return window. And the guy (Edmund) I dealt with on Dell's hardware support team was very polite and understanding. Nevertheless, I must have spent at least 10 hours of my life on the phone with various support departments and driving defective panels back to the courier depot. My wife also is convinced that I'm certifiably insane.


----------



## Arizonian

First of all congratulations on the monitor that you're happy with.









More importantly keep in mind that I read just as many horror stories on the X-Star thread and with the less chance of getting money back or a exchange, so you were just lucky. Also a lot of those members will settle for minor defects only because the price they paid was so low. It makes settling for a monitor with minor defects much more tolerable.

Personally I don't like that stand without flexibility and the casing itself is lower quality.

To each his own as long as your content. Thank you for sharing your experience and take care.


----------



## kranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> Just ordered mine... Dell price matched amazon for 584 then gave me an additional 10% off... Got my monitor for 540$ including taxes. I'll post further updates(details) and pictures when i receive it!


How do you get it price matched?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kranu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> Just ordered mine... Dell price matched amazon for 584 then gave me an additional 10% off... Got my monitor for 540$ including taxes. I'll post further updates(details) and pictures when i receive it!
> 
> 
> 
> How do you get it price matched?
Click to expand...

He told me he talked to a representative and told them he found the price for cheaper at Amazon. So I'm going to guess that's what he would've said.









Love your profile pic man, Mashiro Shiina <3!


----------



## FeelKun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kranu*
> 
> How do you get it price matched?


Talked to a rep on chat showed them dell's link + amazon's... They followed up via a phone call ( said can't do price matches over chat ). I talked to a manager for a few minutes and he placed the order.









Took around 20 minutes total including chat. Dell price matches all major competitors - Haggle with them a bit they will go lower.

Ya, nice Mashiro avatar! I believe in panties.


----------



## birthdaymonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> First of all congratulations on the monitor that you're happy with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More importantly keep in mind that I read just as many horror stories on the X-Star thread and with the less chance of getting money back or a exchange, so you were just lucky. Also a lot of those members will settle for minor defects only because the price they paid was so low. It makes settling for a monitor with minor defects much more tolerable.
> 
> Personally I don't like that stand without flexibility and the casing itself is lower quality.
> 
> To each his own as long as your content. Thank you for sharing your experience and take care.


Yes, you're right about the casing and stand, and I was bound to get lucky at least once after 10 tries. If I had got a good Dell, Asus, or Viewsonic, I would have been almost as happy about that (that fact that I paid so much less just enhances my happiness a snid). Fortunately, I have a VESA arm, and I'm sure I can learn to live with the ugly, glossy bezel in time. Now I just have to work up the courage to open the casing and get the stand off the darn thing... with my luck if I break this monitor I'll never get a good one again.


----------



## Anoxy

Welp, looks like you have a new club to go post in. Have fun with that!


----------



## Dragao

Tried to my best to get some pictures of my new A00 (June). Posted picture shows better what kind of copy I got, not saying it's perfect match but not going to replace it with the "possibility" to get even better one. No dead pixels and leaking is not disturbing me that much, bit yellowish in right up corner, otherwise it's quite okey in overall.

Anyway picture taken with "blank" screensaver, provided by Win 7 default choice and shot in pitch black room. Used f/3.5, 1/2 s and ISO-800 to ensure even this kind of result.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragao*
> 
> Tried to my best to show some pictures of leaking of my new A00 (June).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks like pretty bad BLB, you might want to see if you can get a replacement on that as soon as possible.









Also, I'd recommend you to check for BLB in a dark room, the less outside light, the more accurate you know how much BLB there actually is.


----------



## ericorg87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragao*
> 
> Tried to my best to get some pictures of my new A00 (June). First picture shows better what kind of copy I got, not saying it's perfect match but not going to replace it with the "possibility" to get even better one. No dead pixels and leaking is not disturbing me that much, bit yellowish in right up corner, otherwise it's quite okey in overall. Don't know why added second shot to this post, probably because hoping it support to my purpose to give general view of my unit.
> 
> Anyway took both pictures with "blank" screensaver, provided by Win 7 default choice and shot in pitch black room. Used f/3.5, 1/2 s and ISO-800 to ensure even this kind of results.


Take pictures from the side too, you have to make sure this is BLB and not just IPS glow.


----------



## Nav07

Hi All,

This is a great and informative thread guys; which led me to the Dell Direct site and this monitor is on special for $559







which ends today:

Dell UltraSharp 27 Monitor (Dell UltraSharp U2713HM 27" Monitor with LED)

Reading this thread convinced me to make the quick decision to purchase. Wish I had found it earlier. Had to sign up to post this reply.

Hope it helps anyone who is ready to buy now.


----------



## Nav07

Sorry, I should have mentioned in my original post that this is the Australian Dell site.


----------



## Darius Silver

Welp, sadly my monitor seems on its way out. Maybe once every day or 2 its been giving a black screen for about 2 seconds, randomly. It's only happened 3 times now but I fear its a sign of things to come. Would you folks recommend online chat with Dell or Phone? (I'm horrible on phones XD)

*Edit* Heh, seeing as I can't seem to get online chat to work (they seemed so eager to chat when I was reviewing my purchase







) guess I'll troubleshoot over the phone next week.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*
> 
> Welp, sadly my monitor seems on its way out. Maybe once every day or 2 its been giving a black screen for about 2 seconds, randomly. It's only happened 3 times now but I fear its a sign of things to come. Would you folks recommend online chat with Dell or Phone? (I'm horrible on phones XD)


Personally I would talk to them over the phone. I feel what's said can be misinterpreted when in chat or email. You actually did a good job explaining it to us and I would just repeat what you said in this post.

I'm not convinced entirely it's your monitor as it can be other things possibly. Have you tried a different cord to hook up your monitor with your GPU? Are you running recently any new drivers that perhaps can be doing this? Rule out a couple of other things first would be a good place to start as you may end up getting a new monitor and still have the same problem if it isn't your monitor


----------



## Darius Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Personally I would talk to them over the phone. I feel what's said can be misinterpreted when in chat or email. You actually did a good job explaining it to us and I would just repeat what you said in this post.
> 
> I'm not convinced entirely it's your monitor as it can be other things possibly. Have you tried a different cord to hook up your monitor with your GPU? Are you running recently any new drivers that perhaps can be doing this? Rule out a couple of other things first would be a good place to start as you may end up getting a new monitor and still have the same problem if it isn't your monitor


Yeah, after I posted I kinda figured I should do my own troubleshoot. Cart before horse issue XD. I do know the GPU worked fine with my previous monitor, so I'm ruling that out at the moment. I did update my GPU drivers to 11.10 beta 2, but I can't pinpoint if it was before or after this issue surfaced. Guess over the weekend I'll try 11.11 and if it still happens, I'll fall back to 11.8 beta2 which wasn't giving me any issue on my old monitor. It does seem kinda convenient so I hope its the drivers.

I doubt it'll be the DVI cable, seems odd it'll go bad a month after use. But if the drivers don't help I'll try my old one.

On a side note, the overdrive issue on the new panel (which hasn't really bothered me) is quite noticeable I find in BF4 beta.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Personally I would talk to them over the phone. I feel what's said can be misinterpreted when in chat or email. You actually did a good job explaining it to us and I would just repeat what you said in this post.
> 
> I'm not convinced entirely it's your monitor as it can be other things possibly. Have you tried a different cord to hook up your monitor with your GPU? Are you running recently any new drivers that perhaps can be doing this? Rule out a couple of other things first would be a good place to start as you may end up getting a new monitor and still have the same problem if it isn't your monitor


I personally think that chat can be better, as you have a record of what happened and you can more easily give them any necessary addresses or serial numbers; you can also upload images more easily. It is also sometimes hard to understand what they are saying when calling on the phone, and there is a much higher potential for misunderstanding.


----------



## leppie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragao*
> 
> Tried to my best to get some pictures of my new A00 (June). Posted picture shows better what kind of copy I got, not saying it's perfect match but not going to replace it with the "possibility" to get even better one. No dead pixels and leaking is not disturbing me that much, bit yellowish in right up corner, otherwise it's quite okey in overall.
> 
> Anyway picture taken with "blank" screensaver, provided by Win 7 default choice and shot in pitch black room. Used f/3.5, 1/2 s and ISO-800 to ensure even this kind of result.


Looks pretty uniform to me. Odds are getting one with worse BLB is good (well at least 50%). IMO, that is acceptable.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nav07*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> This is a great and informative thread guys; which led me to the Dell Direct site and this monitor is on special for $559
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which ends today:
> 
> Dell UltraSharp 27 Monitor (Dell UltraSharp U2713HM 27" Monitor with LED)
> 
> Reading this thread convinced me to make the quick decision to purchase. Wish I had found it earlier. Had to sign up to post this reply.
> 
> Hope it helps anyone who is ready to buy now.


Welcome to OCN Nav07 with your first post....







When you get your monitor up and running post back. Great price btw.

@ *Dragao* - Post a pic of your U2713HM with OCN name in screen shot and join our club.









BTW to all other members....AndyM95 is back in action and has updated the OP list with club members who patiently waited. Glad your back buddy.


----------



## Denilson

Hello

I have one question is there any benefit running that monitor at 80 Hz for average work (surf, watch movie, )?

I know for gaming if I get 90 fps on game then is better to have 90 Hz on my monitor?

If can someone tell me why is that better to run 80 Hz for all day long?

best regads?


----------



## Anoxy

I'd say only switch it to 85-90Hz when gaming. I think it will shorten your monitor's lifespan if you leave it like that 24/7. Using EVGA Pixel Clock makes it extremely easy to switch back and forth.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denilson*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I have one question is there any benefit running that monitor at 80 Hz for average work (surf, watch movie, )?
> 
> I know for gaming if I get 90 fps on game then is better to have 90 Hz on my monitor?
> 
> If can someone tell me why is that better to run 80 Hz for all day long?
> 
> best regads?


This monitor can't run at >60hz, so pushing more than 60hz to the monitor is just wasting rendering power. So you get a slightly higher power bill and a bit of tearing for no benefit.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denilson*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I have one question is there any benefit running that monitor at 80 Hz for average work (surf, watch movie, )?
> 
> I know for gaming if I get 90 fps on game then is better to have 90 Hz on my monitor?
> 
> If can someone tell me why is that better to run 80 Hz for all day long?
> 
> best regads?


I ran some tests and it's confirmed frame skipping for regular desk top use. Gaming I don't have a way to test frame skipping as even with V-sync on I didn't see tearing or feel skipping. Most likely just placebo effect gaming that I was smoother. However it's more than fine at 60 Hz refresh anyway and love 1440p over my 120 Hz 1080p monitors anyway.


----------



## Mjolnir125

So my monitor has started getting image retention for some reason... The annoying part isn't so much the image retention since i can't notice the actual ghost images, but whenever I move a window around after having stationary windows up for a while there appears to be a weird speckling pattern. However, the weird part is that it isn't actually caused by the window moving, but rather my EYES moving. I can't even begin to think of what could be causing this, but it is definitely movement of ME relative to the screen that causes it, not motion on the screen itself. I am not going crazy, because someone one the Dell forums reported having the same issue at some point (but no one else has reported it as far as I can tell). Shaking the monitor slightly also produces similar results.

I suppose it could be some weird thing with my eyes, but it only seems to appear on parts of the screen that have had stationary windows on them for a while (so it seems to coincide with burn in). However, I really don't get how me moving relative to the monitor would make me see this sort of rainbow speckling unless there is some sort of high frequency oscillation in the backlight or something like that. Interestingly, it is also much more visible when I lower the contrast.

Does anyone know if they have acknowledge the ghosting issue in the new A00 panels yet? I really don't want to have to go through the replacement lottery again, since this is the only panel I have gotten without dead pixels or bleed. I wish this retention would just go away...


----------



## FeelKun

Sorry for the crappy pics ( cellphone pics ).


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









So far it looks like little to none BLB - Great monitor. I'll post further later on about the revision, etc.







It's hard upgrading from 1680x1050 to 1440p, lol... I'm trying to get used to the small text. Any tips about making it easier on the eyes will be appreciated


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> So far it looks like little to none BLB - Great monitor. I'll post further later on about the revision, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard upgrading from 1680x1050 to 1440p, lol... I'm trying to get used to the small text. *Any tips about making it easier on the eyes will be appreciated*


Sit closer









Also, congrats on the monitor.


----------



## Dragao




----------



## eggs2see

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> So far it looks like little to none BLB - Great monitor. I'll post further later on about the revision, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard upgrading from 1680x1050 to 1440p, lol... I'm trying to get used to the small text. Any tips about making it easier on the eyes will be appreciated


You can change font size in both windows and your web browser. For windows right click on your desktop and select personalize, then in the bottom left click display. That will let you change your font size for windows. Browsers it all changes but you will find it under the settings. I personally like to just increase the zoom level for browsers as the increase in size to images is pretty useful too.


----------



## FeelKun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Sit closer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, congrats on the monitor.


Lol. I'll sit closer... MAX BRIGHTNESS!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eggs2see*
> 
> You can change font size in both windows and your web browser. For windows right click on your desktop and select personalize, then in the bottom left click display. That will let you change your font size for windows. Browsers it all changes but you will find it under the settings. I personally like to just increase the zoom level for browsers as the increase in size to images is pretty useful too.


Thanks dude.

It's rough coming from a 1680x1050 to 2560x1440 that's for sure...


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> Lol. I'll sit closer... MAX BRIGHTNESS!
> Thanks dude.
> 
> It's rough coming from a 1680x1050 to 2560x1440 that's for sure...


You may be better off increasing your DPI rather than the font sizes


----------



## FeelKun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> You may be better off increasing your DPI rather than the font sizes


Yea, I've gotten used to it now. I moved it back farther on desk. I'm in love with it so far







.


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragao*


pictures like that keep remind me that I can't put a wallpaper like that on my screen. instead of a picture i see crap crosshatch. gonna call dell about it. second assault.


----------



## blackiice

Hi. 3 months ago i bought a u2713hm . REV 01 manufactured in FEB 2013 . It has a very visible cross hatching . i then received from DELL a second monitor, REV01 manufactured in MAR 2013 . Same Problem Cross Hatching. and then i returned them both..

Now i think is time to try one more time to get a good U2713HM and to Hope for a May, or june REV00 . My question is this : *How is the Coating ? on this revision A00 ? is it the same SEMI GLOSSY ? like the older revision ?*

i am asking cos in the mean time i also have tried U2913WM and the new P2414H and they both have a more mate coating . not like the semy glossy on the U2713Hm altho on review u2913Hm and p2414H is rated as a LIGHT coating .. so maybe LIGHT coating is not the same with the Semi Glossy coating ..


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackiice*
> 
> Hi. 3 months ago i bought a u2713hm . REV 01 manufactured in FEB 2013 . It has a very visible cross hatching . i then received from DELL a second monitor, REV01 manufactured in MAR 2013 . Same Problem Cross Hatching. and then i returned them both..
> 
> Now i think is time to try one more time to get a good U2713HM and to Hope for a May, or june REV00 . My question is this : *How is the Coating ? on this revision A00 ? is it the same SEMI GLOSSY ? like the older revision ?*
> 
> i am asking cos in the mean time i also have tried U2913WM and the new P2414H and they both have a more mate coating . not like the semy glossy on the U2713Hm altho on review u2913Hm and p2414H is rated as a LIGHT coating .. so maybe LIGHT coating is not the same with the Semi Glossy coating ..


The coating is essentially the same as with the A01, just with no crosshatching.


----------



## iARDAs

Hey folks.

Will anyone try the Gsync module with a Dell U2713hm?


----------



## bunnyfluffy

Sigh









I updated to windows 8.1 yesterday, and now my monitor won't display correctly.

It used to be running at 55hz, 2560,1440. Now it can only do 40hz. I can't figure out why this happened.

If anyone knows how to set a custom mode, without custommodeapp.exe saying that the bandwidth has been exceeded, please let me know!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bunnyfluffy*
> 
> Sigh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I updated to windows 8.1 yesterday, and now my monitor won't display correctly.
> 
> It used to be running at 55hz, 2560,1440. Now it can only do 40hz. I can't figure out why this happened.
> 
> If anyone knows how to set a custom mode, without custommodeapp.exe saying that the bandwidth has been exceeded, please let me know!


I don't understand. Your monitor used to run at 55hz? It has to run at 60hz to begin with.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bunnyfluffy*
> 
> Sigh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I updated to windows 8.1 yesterday, and now my monitor won't display correctly.
> 
> It used to be running at 55hz, 2560,1440. Now it can only do 40hz. I can't figure out why this happened.
> 
> If anyone knows how to set a custom mode, without custommodeapp.exe saying that the bandwidth has been exceeded, please let me know!


8.1 caused a lot of driver issues. If I were you, I'd completely uninstall your graphics drivers and then re-install them. Not sure how AMD fared, but a lot of Nvidia users, including me, ran into a slew of issues. If you're using Nvidia graphics, they have newer Windows 8.1 drivers out.


----------



## FeelKun

U2713HM on sale at newegg for 539$

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824260111&nm_mc=EMC-EXPRESS101913&cm_mmc=EMC-EXPRESS101913-_-EMC-101913-Index-_-LCDMonitors-_-24260111-L02B

promo code: DELLUTRSP


----------



## bunnyfluffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I don't understand. Your monitor used to run at 55hz? It has to run at 60hz to begin with.


I forgot to mention, I was running it at 55 Hz before windows 8.1 via HDMI.

If anyone knows how to create a custom resolution without using custommodeapp.exe, please let me know!


----------



## kranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> U2713HM on sale at newegg for 539$
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824260111&nm_mc=EMC-EXPRESS101913&cm_mmc=EMC-EXPRESS101913-_-EMC-101913-Index-_-LCDMonitors-_-24260111-L02B
> 
> promo code: DELLUTRSP


Seems like Amazon matched it: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009H0XQQY/


----------



## FeelKun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kranu*
> 
> Seems like Amazon matched it: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009H0XQQY/


I'd jump on it! I freak'n love this monitor no issues at all.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kranu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> U2713HM on sale at newegg for 539$
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824260111&nm_mc=EMC-EXPRESS101913&cm_mmc=EMC-EXPRESS101913-_-EMC-101913-Index-_-LCDMonitors-_-24260111-L02B
> 
> promo code: DELLUTRSP
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like Amazon matched it: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009H0XQQY/
Click to expand...

I'm going to +rep you because you have an awesome avatar!

AWESOME MASHIRON!


----------



## zgr7

I had been searching these forums for weeks to find THE monitor for myself: Link 1, Link 2... I was going to buy Viewsonic VP2770 but i couldn't find it in where i live. I got bored of searching non stop and got myself a U2713HM in the end







My model is a U2713HMt tho'. It's SILVER







Revision A00, manufactured in August 2013.



Minimal backlight bleed, no dead or stuck pixels, no cross hatching. Problem free







I couldn't have been much happier than this. If you have any questions, feel free to ask


----------



## eggs2see

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zgr7*
> 
> I had been searching these forums for weeks to find THE monitor for myself: Link 1, Link 2... I was going to buy Viewsonic VP2770 but i couldn't find it in where i live. I got bored of searching non stop and got myself a U2713HM in the end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My model is a U2713HMt tho'. It's SILVER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revision A00, manufactured in August 2013.
> 
> Minimal backlight bleed, no dead or stuck pixels, no cross hatching. Problem free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't have been much happier than this. If you have any questions, feel free to ask


Woah.. never seen a silver one before.

Ok so Aug A00 is the latest revision, we need some testing data. Please perform some motion blur tests on Blur busters and also in game and report back.

http://www.testufo.com/#test=ghosting

This is a life and death situation, your results could impact life as we know it.

Bond out.


----------



## zgr7

My previous monitor was a Viewsonic VX922 (world's first 2ms lcd monitor). I used to play cod, quake and ut on that and it was ok. Now i have uh2713hmt, i can compare them.

I checked your link eggs2see and i did a comparison based on it.

I shot a video of the test in the link in both screens for 15 secs with my camera (sony ex1r). Then on AE, i froze frames within 7 sec intervals, masked them and exported the image as a jpg.

Camera settings were 720p 60fps and Shutter: Off. Looking at the images i can say this is how i saw them IRL as well.

Viewsonic VX922 was at %100 brightness to reduce flicker effects. Dell UH2713hmt was at %20 (PWM-free is a godsend lol)

Viewsonic VX922:


Dell U2713HMt:


Images aren't mixed btw









Also a quick typing text in PixPeran; I could reach tempo 8 on U2713HMt: . VX922's maximum was 7









I did some quick COD4MW, CODMW3 and UT2004 tests and my impression: i found uh2713hmt OK for gaming. I bought this monitor for %60 video editing and %40 gaming so i think i'll be fine. It's hard to adept to the width of the monitor in terms of peripheral vision tho' (especially for me, since i'm coming from a 19" square monitor







)

I can upload the 15 sec video files later. Don't have time at the moment.

Any more questions, feel free to ask


----------



## iARDAs

Interesting. First time I am hearing of hmt version.

Most popular one is H, and it is said that HM version is not really meant for gaming due to wide gamut. I wonder where HMT stands.


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Interesting. First time I am hearing of hmt version.
> 
> Most popular one is H, and it is said that HM version is not really meant for gaming due to wide gamut. I wonder where HMT stands.


I think it's the other way around mister! ;]

but never heard of hmt too, prolly just a a mistake and its an hm?


----------



## Anoxy

I think you've got that backwards iARDAs. HM is most popular, and the H version is wide gamut and less ideal for gaming.


----------



## AlphaBravo

So what is the HMt?


----------



## iARDAs

Yep sorry about that guys. I got it backwards


----------



## Menty

Just arranging return of my second U2713HM







. Shall post up a pic and stuff properly once I get the third one in, hopefully Monday or Tuesday.

First one was a gorgeous A00 panel, but after about 2 months, something appeared between the layers of the display, looked like dust or grit or something. Must have been a manufacturing defect, as I can't think of any way I could've gotten stuff between the layers of the panel, especially since it was just sat on my monitor arm on my desk and not being dragged through a desert or anything. Sent it off, got an A01 back.

Bit of crosshatching on the second one, but not noticeable at normal usage distances (about 2.5-3 ft for me). However, it produces the most godawful buzzing noise whenever the screen is primarily covered in text - it's really bizarre, but apparently not that unusual:

http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/peripherals/f/3529/t/19495161.aspx?pi239031352=3

http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/peripherals/f/3529/p/19514156/20402754.aspx

So phoned them today, and getting another replacement. Hopefully it's third time lucky







. Shame, I like this monitor, it just seems to have some QC issues.


----------



## zgr7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaBravo*
> 
> So what is the HMt?


Mine is U2713HMt <- this is exactly how its coded on the box. 't' being a lower character in the model name. It's a silver so 't' means silver framing









Everything else looks same to me (i don't have a u2713hm. I say that based on my knowledge from all the info on the forums, videos i've watched etc.)


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zgr7*
> 
> Mine is U2713HMt <- this is exactly how its coded on the box. 't' being a lower character in the model name. It's a silver so 't' means silver framing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything else looks same to me (i don't have a u2713hm. I say that based on my knowledge from all the info on the forums, videos i've watched etc.)


Strange, do you have a photo of it? Google images brings up nothing.


----------



## zgr7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Strange, do you have a photo of it? Google images brings up nothing.


I have the photo of the monitor in the previous page.

In case you meant the box:

On one side it says UH2713HM and just that:



On top it says UH2713HMt in two places (left one is covered by some paper but "t" can still be seen):


----------



## zgr7

By the way i live in Turkey. I bought this monitor from a company called Ucgen Yazilim. If i could get an August 2013 model in here, i'm sure you will be able to find the same thing in UK or USA (duh). Ask DELL about this and try to get some info. I don't know much about the reasoning behind the "t" model. I couldn't find any info on the net either. Some sites have links mentioning a "t" model but no real photos or anything. It's interesting









Edit: I'll shoot some videos of me playing COD tomorrow with my camera..Some PWM comparison between this and VX922 and stuff like that too.

I also congratulate DELL for using a PWM-free panel. I had tried ASUS PB278Q and it was nasty. We are soon in 2014. If Viewsonic and Dell can do it this way, Asus and others should do the same thing as well. PWM flickering is a plague and it should be avoided by users at all costs! I'm typing this at %20 brightness with no flickering (my camera can't pickup anything even at 1/1000s shutter speed). I'll post videos tomorrow.

GJ DELL


----------



## AlphaBravo

I recently purchased a U2713HM during one of Dell's refurbished/outlet sales. I was sent a U2713HMt, and it had the traditional black bezel. It had back light bleeding in the lower left, cross hatching in the lower left, a dark patch/blob on the screen, and several stuck pixels. I requested a refund from Dell, and sent it back a couple of days ago.


----------



## Jubijub

Hello guys,

I have OCed my screen up to 90Hz via nvidia ctrl panel. How high to you get yours ? (I tried to search here but no search yielded significant results)


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I have OCed my screen up to 90Hz via nvidia ctrl panel. How high to you get yours ? (I tried to search here but no search yielded significant results)


Bingo! 90 Hz refresh rate is the highest this will overclock. It frames skips however with any type of overclock on desktop. I tested this and have confirmed frame skipping.

Gaming I was not able to see or test frame skipping. Even with the V-sync on or off, I'm not able to see tearing or judder. I have posted these results in this thread. Even a gaming example of both gaming.


----------



## zgr7

I shot a video of me playing CODMW3 on my brand new U2713HMt today. In the end my conclusion was that this monitor is really more than enough for fps gaming.









I was going to shoot a Quake Live Clan Arena match but CODMW3 Drop Zone is much more chaotic than that.

Visuals won't satisfy you. I explained why in the video desciption. Video is more of a proof of my conclusion about this monitor's performance:





I also did a monitor flicker test between the U2713HMt and my old Viewsonic VX922:




In the end I'm %100 happy and %100 satisfied with my U2713HMt. I'm glad i stopped pushing for the Viewsonic VP2770. I'm sure that it is a good monitor too but this one is flawless


----------



## tompsonn

What's the risk of overclocking LCD monitors?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> What's the risk of overclocking LCD monitors?


Obviously with any overclocking there's a certain amount of degradation that starts to happen. We just don't know by how much or how long this may shorten the lifespan of your monitor if even at all.


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Obviously with any overclocking there's a certain amount of degradation that starts to happen. We just don't know by how much or how long this may shorten the lifespan of your monitor if even at all.


I should actually re ask that question differently








Indeed degradation, but as you say that's with any overclocking - so its the same for my CPU and GPU, of which I really don't care about because I'm likely to replace them before that point.

So, what I meant to ask was, what's the risk of killing it straight up?







Or rather, does that happen often?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> I should actually re ask that question differently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed degradation, but as you say that's with any overclocking - so its the same for my CPU and GPU, of which I really don't care about because I'm likely to replace them before that point.
> 
> So, what I meant to ask was, what's the risk of killing it straight up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or rather, does that happen often?


No one has run it 24/7 to know. I had it that way for about a month total time until I proved taking the frame test it skipped. I was running it over clocked gaming only for a few months. But no one said "I killed my monitor' here yet. I stopped over clocking refresh rate gaming as it might just be placebo effect and no way to prove it's been beneficial. I can't take the frame test while gaming and did not see tearing or frame skipping as some suggested I would.

V-Sync ON 90 Hz Refresh






V-Sync OFF 90 Hz Refresh


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> I should actually re ask that question differently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed degradation, but as you say that's with any overclocking - so its the same for my CPU and GPU, of which I really don't care about because I'm likely to replace them before that point.
> 
> So, what I meant to ask was, what's the risk of killing it straight up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or rather, does that happen often?
> 
> 
> 
> No one has run it 24/7 to know. I had it that way for about a month total time until I proved taking the frame test it skipped. I was running it over clocked gaming only for a few months. But no one said "I killed my monitor' here yet. I stopped over clocking refresh rate gaming as it might just be placebo effect and no way to prove it's been beneficial. I can't take the frame test while gaming and did not see tearing or frame skipping as some suggested I would.
Click to expand...

I completely agree with this, I overclocked mine to an 82Hz refresh rate and it actually 'felt' faster but when Arizonian mentioned how it was a 'placebo' effect I ended up testing this myself. I went and played the 120Hz video they released a while back to see the difference, I couldn't see any. Since that testing wasn't conclusive enough for me since it wasn't technically for 82Hz, I played CS:GO and BF3 using the Windows display mirroring. The feature where one monitor shows exactly what the other is showing to compare what it looks like. Then I had my brother mix up my monitors around, so I didn't know which one had been overclocked. At first, I was staring at the left screen because I thought it was more 'responsive' so I started examining the other 2 to see if they were 'slower' than the other one. It felt like they were on 1/4 second delay so at the end of playing 1 hour each on CS:GO and BF3, I decided it was the left monitor that was overclocked.

Long story short: I was a complete '..................' and the center monitor was the one that was overclocked.

I had my brother help me again about it and guess what he told me...


Spoiler: Yea.......



He forgot that he had to do it...


----------



## skillzdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I completely agree with this, I overclocked mine to an 82Hz refresh rate and it actually 'felt' faster but when Arizonian mentioned how it was a 'placebo' effect I ended up testing this myself. I went and played the 120Hz video they released a while back to see the difference, I couldn't see any. Since that testing wasn't conclusive enough for me since it wasn't technically for 82Hz, I played CS:GO and BF3 using the Windows display mirroring. The feature where one monitor shows exactly what the other is showing to compare what it looks like. Then I had my brother mix up my monitors around, so I didn't know which one had been overclocked. At first, I was staring at the left screen because I thought it was more 'responsive' so I started examining the other 2 to see if they were 'slower' than the other one. It felt like they were on 1/4 second delay so at the end of playing 1 hour each on CS:GO and BF3, I decided it was the left monitor that was overclocked.
> 
> Long story short: I was a complete '..................' and the center monitor was the one that was overclocked.
> 
> I had my brother help me again about it and guess what he told me...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Yea.......
> 
> 
> 
> He forgot that he had to do it...


Great story, made my day


----------



## Kyno

Guys, I was hoping you might help me choosing my new monitor.

I was leaning toward a U2713HM, but I'm working A LOT with text and I'm afraid the fonts may feel too small in the long run, so I was also considering the U2413HM or the new U2414H or P2414H at 1080p.

I'm currently working on a iMac 21.5 - 1920x1080.

What do you think?


----------



## Menty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyno*
> 
> Guys, I was hoping you might help me choosing my new monitor.
> 
> I was leaning toward a U2713HM, but I'm working A LOT with text and I'm afraid the fonts may feel too small in the long run, so I was also considering the U2413HM or the new U2414H or P2414H at 1080p.
> 
> I'm currently working on a iMac 21.5 - 1920x1080.
> 
> What do you think?


Text is fairly small on this monitor, using default OS settings. However the resolution you're running now on the 21.5" works out to almost exactly the same Pixels Per Inch as the 27" Dell - ~ 103 PPI for the 21.5" monitor and ~109PPI for the Dell. You'd be hard pressed to notice the difference I reckon.

(http://pixeldensitycalculator.com/)


----------



## Kyno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menty*
> 
> Text is fairly small on this monitor, using default OS settings. However the resolution you're running now on the 21.5" works out to almost exactly the same Pixels Per Inch as the 27" Dell - ~ 103 PPI for the 21.5" monitor and ~109PPI for the Dell. You'd be hard pressed to notice the difference I reckon.
> 
> (http://pixeldensitycalculator.com/)


Thanks!

That's actually what I was wondering since the resolution is already quite big for such a small screen. It should mean that I will see the same thing (or close to it) with more workspace?


----------



## Menty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyno*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> That's actually what I was wondering since the resolution is already quite big for such a small screen. It should mean that I will see the same thing (or close to it) with more workspace?


Yes, text etc should appear the same size as current (more or less), just there will be more display to put it on


----------



## Kyno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menty*
> 
> Yes, text etc should appear the same size as current (more or less), just there will be more display to put it on


Great, that's good to know









Well, I will certainly be another member of the club before the end of the year. I will report back once it's bought.


----------



## ridebird

Trying to decide which monitor to get, been thinking about this for a month now and need to reach a decision.

This seems appealing as I am fairly satisfied with my u2311 and because it also matches my 2311 nicely (they will be used side by side). zgr7's video about FPS gaming got me almost convinced - if someone that plays that many fast shooters is fine with the input lag and ghosting etc, then I should be.

I play tons of different games of all genres really, where the most "demanding" of responsiveness etc is Dota 2 and Planetside 2. I also play other FPS from time to time as Battlefield. I have been bothered sometimes with the ghosting on my u2311, but this has happened less then five times in two years - I am not very sensitive in other words. I do a lot of office work apart from gaming, but most screens are fine for what I do. TN color is out of the question though.

Other contenders is the Asus PB27Q or what it's called, which is a secondary choice due to the PWM-backlight. The Qnix/Crossover is another contender, but I don't know if I feel like risking it as stuck pixels/dead pixels is out of the question for me and is something I would notice. They also look terrible and I need to buy a proper mount for it, but 96hz would be nice. Worth noting is that I can get all screens for about the same price, where the Qnix would be a bit cheaper.

On hertz - the u2713 is apparently overclockable to 90hz, yeah? Saw the video on the other page, but you mentioned that you stopped running it OC'd Arizonian. I am not that bothered by lifetime etc and could probably get it replaced anyway, but did you notice improvements in mouse movement and general smoothness?

Thankful for all answers.


----------



## ericorg87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ridebird*
> 
> Trying to decide which monitor to get, been thinking about this for a month now and need to reach a decision.
> 
> This seems appealing as I am fairly satisfied with my u2311 and because it also matches my 2311 nicely (they will be used side by side). zgr7's video about FPS gaming got me almost convinced - if someone that plays that many fast shooters is fine with the input lag and ghosting etc, then I should be.
> 
> I play tons of different games of all genres really, where the most "demanding" of responsiveness etc is Dota 2 and Planetside 2. I also play other FPS from time to time as Battlefield. I have been bothered sometimes with the ghosting on my u2311, but this has happened less then five times in two years - I am not very sensitive in other words. I do a lot of office work apart from gaming, but most screens are fine for what I do. TN color is out of the question though.
> 
> Other contenders is the Asus PB27Q or what it's called, which is a secondary choice due to the PWM-backlight. The Qnix/Crossover is another contender, but I don't know if I feel like risking it as stuck pixels/dead pixels is out of the question for me and is something I would notice. They also look terrible and I need to buy a proper mount for it, but 96hz would be nice. Worth noting is that I can get all screens for about the same price, where the Qnix would be a bit cheaper.
> 
> On hertz - the u2713 is apparently overclockable to 90hz, yeah? Saw the video on the other page, but you mentioned that you stopped running it OC'd Arizonian. I am not that bothered by lifetime etc and could probably get it replaced anyway, but did you notice improvements in mouse movement and general smoothness?
> 
> Thankful for all answers.


Ok, the game part, my opinion is quite contradictory:
I used to be an avid FPS player, even went to championships back at the goldey day of CS 1.3
I can clearly perceive difference on any IPS screen from CRT screens. In fact i have a 100hz capable CRT and it blows out ANY TFT screen, INCLUDING 120hz ones.
That being said, unless i'm playing a competitive hitscan match on lan, i've never actually perceived a loss in my perfomance (score etc) when playing on an ips on modern lag-compensated non-hitscan games. (Battlefield and Arma, for example) I've switched to the CRT and IPS back on a same match and my score didn´t go down. The input lag and motion is there, i can notice it fairly easy but after years of experience and hours of testing i've concluded that the impact it has on perfofmance on a match THROUGH THE INTERNET for MOST games is negligible, and what will affect you MORE is the PLACEBO effect than anything else.

Ghosting:
Ghosting in this screen is PRETTY BAD. I've related my history back at post #2100 here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1380527/official-dell-u2713hm-2560x1440-semi-glossy-ips-club/2090#post_20878964
I can even perceive the ghosting by watching movies and scrolling the page of internet. It's horrid, the worse i've ever seen on an ips display. If i knew it was this bad in the last panel revision (A00, prad and Tft central reviewer the A02) i wouldn´t have bought this display in the first place.
HOWEVER, ghosting is due to OVERDRIVE, with actually IMPROVES responsiveness perfomance on games, so that is not exactly a BAD thing for someone more centered in games. In fact, i played a little in this display and the ghosting didn´t actually bother me on games, it bothers much more on movies but i'm trying to get used to it.

About overclocking:
Just read the dozens posts from the previous page, this has been recently discussed. Even if you force a higher refresh rate on a custom resolution, the internal processing of this monitor will cut the frames out, it may even introduce tearing and become worse, don´t coun´t on it.

The bottom line:
Nevertheless, having a 1440p is worth it and the quality of this display is excellent, in the end i didn´t RMA and decided to keep it, even with the issue of heavy ghosting.
I wouldn´t buy this screen for gaming on a very competitive lan-match if i was on my high days of hitscan FPS, but for anything else I KNOW the average 12ms of input lag is on the placebo realm and wouldn't affect you that much.

Hope that helped.


----------



## zgr7

Guys i'm having some serious eye strain issues with my U2713HMt. My previous monitor was a Viewsonic VX922 (CCFL backlit with PWM) and i never had this issue with it ([email protected]). I had compared both in here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlUHBQDlYgA . Can having NO pwm effect me?!









These are my settings:
2560x1440 desktop resolution
%35 brightness
%50 contrast
50 sharpness

I tried %100, %125 and %150 text dpi but it doesn't help. I also sit 75cm away from the monitor.

Is this a size related issue (i'm coming from a 19" monitor to this) or is there something going on which i couldn't identify so far?

Please help.


----------



## ridebird

Thank you for your very indepth response ericorg. I don't watch many movies on my computer apart from streamed DOTA-matches, but they look like **** regardless so the screen won't factor in much there. Is there no way to lower the agressiveness of the overdrive function? Reading Prad and TFT Central it seems like there isn't.

After your post I will consider the ASUS instead as it seems like my u2311 has PWM backlight and it has never bothered me at all. The ASUS has better response times as well.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zgr7*
> 
> Guys i'm having some serious eye strain issues with my U2713HMt. My previous monitor was a Viewsonic VX922 (CCFL backlit with PWM) and i never had this issue with it ([email protected]). I had compared both in here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlUHBQDlYgA . Can having NO pwm effect me?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my settings:
> 2560x1440 desktop resolution
> %35 brightness
> %50 contrast
> 50 sharpness
> 
> I tried %100, %125 and %150 text dpi but it doesn't help. I also sit 75cm away from the monitor.
> 
> Is this a size related issue (i'm coming from a 19" monitor to this) or is there something going on which i couldn't identify so far?
> 
> Please help.


I think I can help with a few suggestions, being used to CCFL monitors and currently also using LED backlit monitors:

CCFL backlit monitors tend to produce a warmer light, especially compared to W-LED backlit ones, which is to say, almost every non super expensive LED backlit monitor on the market, including this one. As TFT Central says, a W-LED isn't actually a white led:

Quote:


> A note about white LEDs - A white LED is actually a blue LED with yellow phosphor to give the impression of white light. The spectral curve has big gaps in the green and red parts.


http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/led_backlighting.htm

This is why most LED backlit monitors show a bluish tint. You may not notice it if you don't have anything to compare it against, but that is most likely the case. The thing is, the blue color can be quite irritating and that might be what is causing you problems. It's especially irritant when looking at white backgrounds (this forum, a word processor, etc). I just bought a Benq monitor that also doesn't use PWM and there was something bothering me, I went into the Colour Temperature menu and adjusted the Blue level from 100 to 90. This compensates for the bluish backlight. If I turned it up again to 100 I could then see the bluish tint coming back and identify it perfectly. Problem mitigated (the only way to solve it is to buy an even better monitor with a better W-LED backlight, or preferably, a GB-LED backlight system, like the one used on the U2413). Your mileage may vary, do some experiments. 90 works for me, your monitor will have its own value that makes you comfortable.

I also had that same thought that coming from a smaller screen, this would be too much light, but nope, it was the bluish tint.

Oh, and don't use DPI scaling, fonts look strange and many applications don't respect / work with it, use a lower resolution instead. For example, on a 20" 1680x1050 monitor I use 1280x800 and on a 1920x1080 24" monitor I use 1600x900 (When gaming I use 1080p). Makes working on the desktop much more comfortable, I have never used a monitor's native resolution on the Windows desktop. I have used a 27" 1080p monitor, and even if that PPI is considered low, I wasn't comfortable working with it at the native resolution. 1440p is great for gaming, but not at all good to work on the desktop.

As to not having PWM could eventually affect you, I don't think that is possible. If anything, if the monitor did have PWM, especially at a low frequency, you could eventually notice it because when a LED light turns off it really turns off leading to a sudden luminance fall-off, whereas a CCFL backlight has a phospohor coating that keeps some luminance between the on-off-on cycle, making the effect not so harsh.

Quote:


> Flicker from LED backlights is typically much more visible than for CCFL backlights at the same duty cycle because the LED's are able to switch on and off much faster, and do not continue to "glow" after the power is cut off. This means that where the CCFL backlight showed rather smooth luminance variation, the LED version shows sharper transitions between on and off states. This is why more recently the subject of PWM has cropped up online and in reviews, since more and more displays are moving to W-LED backlighting units now. As seen below, there is no significant change in backlight colour during cycling.


http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/pulse_width_modulation.htm

Having said that, I'm not entirely sure that monitor is 100% free of PWM. You see, TFT Central used a more rudimentary method of figuring out if the monitor had PWM and reached the conclusion that it didn't. However, when they reviewed the 24" model - U2413 a few months later with a more advanced method, they found out that that monitor didn't have PWM - down to 20% brightness, but that between 0% and 20% it did - a very high frequency one, but did. It switches the light(s) on and off at 8 Khz, which compares very well with the ~ 200 Hz - 400 Hz PWM monitors normally use, so it shouldn't affect many people as it should be above the human threshold.


----------



## zgr7

tpi2007 thank your for this very informative message. I'm now running the monitor at %40 brightness and %40 contrast. I applied the prad.de ICC profile with extra lowered blue channel setting. I also put two ccfl lights behind the monitor. All those helped to an extent i think but still something is wrong. I can definitely feel it. Can't explain it tho'. But i can truly say that i wasn't this uncomfortable back then when i was on my VX922.









I searched goggle to see if there is anyone like me and found this link: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1646895 . U2713HMt is my first LED backlit monitor. VX922 was CCFL as i mentioned before. Maybe i'm allergic to LED backlights?

I'll test the monitor a bit more with these new settings. If it doesn't solve anything i guess i'll have to return it then







It was a perfect model. No backlight leaks, no dead pixels, no cross hatching etc. But this... damn :/


----------



## ridebird

Perhaps a longshot, but do you wear glasses zgr7? Perhaps staring at the much smaller text is making your eyes a bit tired and you may need glasses.

When I got glasses about five years ago I thought I had perfect eyesight. Then I started working with servicing laptops which involved staring down into motherboards and unscewing tiny screws and looking for small components in the casing, in a fairly badly lit enviroment. The result was lots of eyestrain and headaches.

It could of course be the backlight as well, but if you don't have glasses I'd go for a checkup.


----------



## Modus

what settings are you guys using for gaming?


----------



## zgr7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ridebird*
> 
> Perhaps a longshot, but do you wear glasses zgr7? Perhaps staring at the much smaller text is making your eyes a bit tired and you may need glasses.
> 
> When I got glasses about five years ago I thought I had perfect eyesight. Then I started working with servicing laptops which involved staring down into motherboards and unscewing tiny screws and looking for small components in the casing, in a fairly badly lit enviroment. The result was lots of eyestrain and headaches.
> 
> It could of course be the backlight as well, but if you don't have glasses I'd go for a checkup.


I wear glasses yeah. I'm have myopia; -4.00 both eyes :/


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zgr7*
> 
> tpi2007 thank your for this very informative message. I'm now running the monitor at %40 brightness and %40 contrast. I applied the prad.de ICC profile with extra lowered blue channel setting. I also put two ccfl lights behind the monitor. All those helped to an extent i think but still something is wrong. I can definitely feel it. Can't explain it tho'. But i can truly say that i wasn't this uncomfortable back then when i was on my VX922.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I searched goggle to see if there is anyone like me and found this link: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1646895 . U2713HMt is my first LED backlit monitor. VX922 was CCFL as i mentioned before. Maybe i'm allergic to LED backlights?
> 
> I'll test the monitor a bit more with these new settings. If it doesn't solve anything i guess i'll have to return it then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a perfect model. No backlight leaks, no dead pixels, no cross hatching etc. But this... damn :/


You're welcome.

I actually run all my monitors at 0 brightness. And with this Benq I wish it could go even lower as the luminance is probably around 90 still. I got around it by using contrast at 6, and I'm considering also changing the Gamma from 3 to 2 to make it darker.

Have you tried with the brightness at around 20% (around 74 luminance according to TFT Central) or lower ?

Did you try using a lower resolution ?

Also try lowering the sharpness setting to around halfway in case it's maxed out. A slightly blurrier picture is easier on the eyes.

Also, if you have myopia, do you have glasses to work on the computer ? People with myopia can see well up to a certain distance (depending on the degree of myopia), actually wearing glasses to look at stuff nearby can cause eye strain, so the less correction you have to look at stuff nearby, the better.

Don't forget that the eyes are not only trying to compensate for the lens but they are also focusing on a source that is emitting light, hence why adjusting screen brightness is very important. Like someone said in the thread you linked to, modern monitors are stupidly bright, they all do it so they look great in showrooms, trying to get the customer's attention, and then forget that people actually use them at home under completely different circumstances.


----------



## zgr7

tpi2007 thanks again man. I'm at 1080p resolution now. Brightness: %0, Contrast: %60, Sharpness: 40. Yes i wear glasses when i use my computer, since i have to









I'll try with these settings again. In the meantime i'll contact the seller and learn about their return time limit. If it's something like 1 week only then i'll return the monitor right away. Else i'd like to test it more. Maybe i just need to get used to it. Maybe it's a very minor issue i don't know. Monitor is top notch. The space i have in Premiere is amazing, but of course if i'll have sour eyes every few hours, then i can't go on like this.

I'll keep you posted on this later. Thank you again.


----------



## Anoxy

You might also get f.lux which helps reduce blue light iirc. This helps a lot if you're working on your computer in darker settings.


----------



## FeelKun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zgr7*
> 
> tpi2007 thanks again man. I'm at 1080p resolution now. Brightness: %0, Contrast: %60, Sharpness: 40. Yes i wear glasses when i use my computer, since i have to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try with these settings again. In the meantime i'll contact the seller and learn about their return time limit. If it's something like 1 week only then i'll return the monitor right away. Else i'd like to test it more. Maybe i just need to get used to it. Maybe it's a very minor issue i don't know. Monitor is top notch. The space i have in Premiere is amazing, but of course if i'll have sour eyes every few hours, then i can't go on like this.
> 
> I'll keep you posted on this later. Thank you again.


I upgraded from a Dell 2209WA 1680x1050 to u2713hm... I had terrible eye strain the first few days. I bought some eye-drops to ease the eye strain and now I've grown accustomed to this awesome monitor. I will admit a 24 inch was probably better suited for my needs. In hindsight... Screw it.









80% brightness - 73% contrast.

Wish you all the luck, dude.


----------



## kranu

I got one when it was $540 on Amazon several days ago. It's Rev A00, Jul 2013. There wasn't any noticeable backlight bleeding, but there is what looks like a dirt blob (dead pixels?) behind the screen. It's kind of hard to see (cellphone camera), but it's a little bit above the cursor in this photo:



I think I'm going to replace it, because it's placement really bothers me, but I'm worried that I will get something worse. Also, oddly enough the box was missing a power cord.


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> I actually run all my monitors at 0 brightness. And with this Benq I wish it could go even lower as the luminance is probably around 90 still. I got around it by using contrast at 6, and I'm considering also changing the Gamma from 3 to 2 to make it darker.
> 
> Have you tried with the brightness at around 20% (around 74 luminance according to TFT Central) or lower ?
> 
> Did you try using a lower resolution ?
> 
> Also try lowering the sharpness setting to around halfway in case it's maxed out. A slightly blurrier picture is easier on the eyes.
> 
> Also, if you have myopia, do you have glasses to work on the computer ? People with myopia can see well up to a certain distance (depending on the degree of myopia), actually wearing glasses to look at stuff nearby can cause eye strain, so the less correction you have to look at stuff nearby, the better.
> 
> Don't forget that the eyes are not only trying to compensate for the lens but they are also focusing on a source that is emitting light, hence why adjusting screen brightness is very important. Like someone said in the thread you linked to, modern monitors are stupidly bright, they all do it so they look great in showrooms, trying to get the customer's attention, and then forget that people actually use them at home under completely different circumstances.


I run mine at 0% too!


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kranu*
> 
> I got one when it was $540 on Amazon several days ago. It's Rev A00, Jul 2013. There wasn't any noticeable backlight bleeding, but there is what looks like a dirt blob (dead pixels?) behind the screen. It's kind of hard to see (cellphone camera), but it's a little bit above the cursor in this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to replace it, because it's placement really bothers me, but I'm worried that I will get something worse. Also, oddly enough the box was missing a power cord.


Yup that is a dead pixel. Are you sure the panel was new and not a refurb? Refurbs ship without a power cable or any other accesories.

I have been running my panel at 50% contrast now instead of 75%; it makes doing stuff with webpages and text a lot less harsh and I get used to it pretty quick. It also makes stuff "pop" even more when I bump up the contrast for gaming (since I am used to the lower contrast).


----------



## kranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Yup that is a dead pixel. Are you sure the panel was new and not a refurb? Refurbs ship without a power cable or any other accesories.


It's purchased it new through Amazon.com (not some other merchant on Amazon). I got USB, VGA, DVI cables, as well as the sheet about the color calibration.


----------



## Menty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kranu*
> 
> It's purchased it new through Amazon.com (not some other merchant on Amazon). I got USB, VGA, DVI cables, as well as the sheet about the color calibration.


That's very similar to what happened to my first monitor, dirt or grit between the layers of the panel. Send it back, pronto! It's got a premium panel guarantee for a reason, best to make use of it


----------



## pwkno

It's been a while since I last posted in this thread. Dell has offered to replace my monitor a 4th time. I'm trying to decide whether to try another replacement now or to see if they will let me postpone another replacement for a few months. I'm hoping that some of the issues such as the overdrive and backlight bleed that quite a few people have been experiencing lately will be fixed in the future. What do you guys think I should do?


----------



## Denilson

hello...i have one question is better to play my bf4 on 1080p or 1440p in relationship of fps and quality???


----------



## skillzdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denilson*
> 
> hello...i have one question is better to play my bf4 on 1080p or 1440p in relationship of fps and quality???


Seeing that you have a 780 you should have no problems running 1440p







It really is personal preference though. See if you can see the difference between 1080 and 1440p. Keep in mind that if you are getting 1440p and 60 frames, go with 1440p as quality is better and frames are not affected







Remember that it is personal preference!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denilson*
> 
> hello...i have one question is better to play my bf4 on 1080p or 1440p in relationship of fps and quality???


Well if your card was a mid-level card then I'd say if your not pushing 45 FPS + you might want to go 1080p but personally I'd rather just turn down game settings to make that happen and stay at 1440p. I see no visible stutter in BF 4, ghosting, at all. Your 780 is a powerful GPU so I'd say leave it at 1440p and enjoy. I video recorded game play so you can accurately see the fluidity. In upper left corner is FRAPS running to show FPS. I saw lows of 45 FPS - highs 74 FPS - averaged 55 - 65 FPS with my system listed. Example on my U2713HM gaming and specs to obtain what I said....

*BF4 MULTIPLAYER Ultra Settings - Stock Cooling- 1100 CORE / 1300 MEMORY - U2713HM 2560 X 1440 (Pre-Mantel 13.11 Beta 7)*






*R9 290X - 83C Temp - 70% Manual Fan - 100% GPU Usage - 1100 Core Clock / 1300 Memory Clock (No down clocking) - 2388 GB VRAM Memory Usage*

Loving this monitor still


----------



## Fresh Sheep

Yah, I have my 780 running at 1215 core and it's perfect for BF4 at 1440p. I turned off MSAA and lowered a couple of settings down to high and now I don't drop below 60 ever and it looks beautiful to boot!


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Well if your card was a mid-level card then I'd say if your not pushing 45 FPS + you might want to go 1080p but personally I'd rather just turn down game settings to make that happen and stay at 1440p. I see no visible stutter in BF 4, ghosting, at all. Your 780 is a powerful GPU so I'd say leave it at 1440p and enjoy. I video recorded game play so you can accurately see the fluidity. In upper left corner is FRAPS running to show FPS. I saw lows of 45 FPS - highs 74 FPS - averaged 55 - 65 FPS with my system listed. Example on my U2713HM gaming and specs to obtain what I said....
> 
> *BF4 MULTIPLAYER Ultra Settings - Stock Cooling- 1100 CORE / 1300 MEMORY - U2713HM 2560 X 1440 (Pre-Mantel 13.11 Beta 7)*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *R9 290X - 83C Temp - 70% Manual Fan - 100% GPU Usage - 1100 Core Clock / 1300 Memory Clock (No down clocking) - 2388 GB VRAM Memory Usage*
> 
> Loving this monitor still


How loud is the 290X at 70% fan? My 680 gets fairly loud, I can imagine the 290X sounding like a jet engine


----------



## Arizonian

Well the sound is subjective, but I'd say 70% fan on 290X equals 95% fan on 680. Anything above starts to ramp a leaf blower.

When benching 100% fan will attract your wife from the next room asking you if your vacuuming the room.







Wait for non-reference is my suggestion.

A member put an Arctic Extreme III and says its barely audible getting very low temps.

I'm waiting for non-reference cooling and selling my reference afterward just so I can get over clock higher. MSI Lightning, ASUS DCII TOP, ASUS Marix or Sapphire Toxic, not sure yet and they are due out end of November.

Gaming it's not as bad as everyone without one is making it out to be as with manual fan curve 70% fan gets 84C and it doesn't even down clock. 100 % GPU usage at my minor 1100 / 1300 OC.


----------



## Anoxy

Just watercool that badboy Arizonian!


----------



## Mjolnir125

I don't have BF4, but I could play the beta perfectly fine (50-70 fps) on mostly high (or was it ultra? I can't remember) settings with only a 7950 (heavily overclocked though).


----------



## iARDAs

Here is the reason for dead pixels in 1440p monitors. Unfortunate really.











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## eaglex

Hey,
I just got this monitor, seems pretty nice, no dead pixels. REV A00 - July 13.
However, I did notice some slight backlight bleeding, but it doesnt seem excessive for me.
I took it with a totally black picture in full screen mode, hope its accurate enough.
I would like to hear your opinion guys, Thanks!


----------



## Anoxy

I see no backlight bleed.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I see no backlight bleed.


Yeah, there is a tiny bit in the bottom right but there is zero IPS glow.

Looks like you've got yourself a near perfect panel









@Arizonian Just noticed your audio setup, Schiit brothers for life


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Yeah, there is a tiny bit in the bottom right but there is zero IPS glow.
> 
> Looks like you've got yourself a near perfect panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Arizonian Just noticed your audio setup, Schiit brothers for life


I saw your asking in the audio club - they guided you correctly. Much better than any sound card you could have bought for the same price.


----------



## Kitler

I really need to buy a third U2713HM, but I have so many computer things to spend money on.


----------



## blackiice

Hi. Yesterday i have received my monitor u2713hm manufacture date AUG 2013 . rev 00 . How is it posible to still have Cross Hatching ?
cos its definately there, i can see it, i can even take a picture with it . At least no dead pixels, no is glow and no blacklight bleeding.
But what i noticed, is if i look at the screen slightly from above, on a white document, the screen looks like its dirty .. if u know what i mean , at the other 2 monitors i tried couple of month ago u2713hm ( rev a01 ) i didnt noticed this

Also at the pixperun test , i dont see any reverse ghosting, all its like the old a01 revision, so my question is this :
The new revision 00 from aug 2013 .. with cross hatching .. they still use the old pannel ? how can i test it ?

also, at all this monitors ( rev 01 and this 00 ) if i run pixperun and leave it open on the first page , on the bottom left corner is the flickr test ( a small box that flickers and with number 1 and 2 on it ) if i leave it on for a minute then i close pixperun , i can notice that flickr is imbended on the screen, and the screen will keep flickr on that area for another 10 minutes or even more

i will atach here a picture so u can see the cross hatching. and remember this is the new revision 00 manufactured in aug 2013 . the picture is taken with a iphone ( look at it in full screen , its hard to take a picture, cos i get a lot of moire efect so is hard to focus on them.. )

i will also atach a picture so u can see the image left from pixperun that keeps flickring even after i closed the the aplication



the worse part at this monitor, even more disturbing then the cross shading is the uneven luminosity and color across the screen . on the lower botom is much darker then on top ( it dosent matter how u tilt it ) and also on the left ( especialy on the bottom ) the wite is more yellow, then on right .. its very visible on white backgrounds, and it bothers me ( if i have one foleder open on the bottom - the white is yellow and darker and on the center or upper part of the screen white is whiter-bluish)
 - this is not ips glow . its the same no matter how u look at the monitor

does anyone know when dell will release the succesor of u2713hm ? a 27 inch monitor with a 1440p resolution


----------



## Rar4f

Are there any software one can run to see if a used monitor is in good condition?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rar4f*
> 
> Are there any software one can run to see if a used monitor is in good condition?


No software. All you can do is check for dead pixels, bright dot, and back light bleed by eye.


----------



## Rar4f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> No software. All you can do is check for dead pixels, bright dot, and back light bleed by eye.


Thank you for answer!


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> I really need to buy a third U2713HM, but I have so many computer things to spend money on.


Um, if you really have only a single 7950 you WILL NOT be able to game with 3 2560 x 1440 panels. Also, it seems like every post you make involves you wondering if you should buy MORE stuff, and then complaining that it costs a lot of money. Maybe you should stick to what you have, which seems perfectly fine...


----------



## velocityx

If i oc my dell, and put it at 80hz, and it breaks, can they see the monitor was oc'ed? When i rma it?


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Um, if you really have only a single 7950 you WILL NOT be able to game with 3 2560 x 1440 panels. Also, it seems like every post you make involves you wondering if you should buy MORE stuff, and then complaining that it costs a lot of money. Maybe you should stick to what you have, which seems perfectly fine...


This. Or prioritize getting a new graphics card with all these new releases and price drops...and cyber mondays on the horizon









Then you can enjoy your monitor in all its glory at max settings!


----------



## eggs2see

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> This. Or prioritize getting a new graphics card with all these new releases and price drops...and cyber mondays on the horizon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you can enjoy your monitor in all its glory at max settings!


Mmmm 290's are looking really good right now, just waiting for some non-reference coolers.


----------



## Deadbroke

I was about to sell my Dell U2312HM for $100 and so I'm set to get a Dell U2713HM, because I'm an avid gamer and heard that gaming at 2560x1440 is so much better than 1920x1080

However, as I've read through these forums it seems like it's an awful idea for several reasons:

1) If you buy it from some discount vendor, you get an old panel version that has lots of problems and you spend all your time arguing about replacement policies

2) If you buy it directly from Dell you spend $800+ and the new revised panel still has horrible ghosting problems, and you still end up with a lot of issues

3a) Every other 1440p monitor has other, usually worse, issues for gamers

3b) Regardless, these monitors are set to 60Hz, and you really need 120Hz to get an amazing gaming experience, which you can only do from overclocking Korean 1440ps. So just buy a Korean Monitor? Nope, because they have response time and other issues that make it a bad choice for gamers, especially FPS gamers.

4) There are also issues with gaming that are only being addressed by G-sync, which you can't even purchase yet and there are no official announcements on any 1440p monitors having them in the near future.

5) Also, the black friday deals that are coming out now all suck for 1440p monitors, specifically the Dell Black Friday ad is garbage

It's a shame, I have some money saved up and I'd really love to get a first-class gaming experience, but it seems I should just stick with a U2313HM and then wait a few years for 4k monitors to sort themselves out...or at least maybe they'll fix 1440p monitors by then

I'd love for someone to tell me I'm wrong about all of this, and there is a way to upgrade without it being a horrible experience (which defeats the purpose of an upgrade)


----------



## FeelKun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadbroke*
> 
> I was about to sell my Dell U2312HM for $100 and so I'm set to get a Dell U2713HM, because I'm an avid gamer and heard that gaming at 2560x1440 is so much better than 1920x1080
> 
> However, as I've read through these forums it seems like it's an awful idea for several reasons:
> 
> 1) If you buy it from some discount vendor, you get an old panel version that has lots of problems and you spend all your time arguing about replacement policies
> 
> 2) If you buy it directly from Dell you spend $800+ and the new revised panel still has horrible ghosting problems, and you still end up with a lot of issues
> 
> 3a) Every other 1440p monitor has other, usually worse, issues for gamers
> 
> 3b) Regardless, these monitors are set to 60Hz, and you really need 120Hz to get an amazing gaming experience, which you can only do from overclocking Korean 1440ps. So just buy a Korean Monitor? Nope, because they have response time and other issues that make it a bad choice for gamers, especially FPS gamers.
> 
> 4) There are also issues with gaming that are only being addressed by G-sync, which you can't even purchase yet and there are no official announcements on any 1440p monitors having them in the near future.
> 
> 5) Also, the black friday deals that are coming out now all suck for 1440p monitors, specifically the Dell Black Friday ad is garbage
> 
> It's a shame, I have some money saved up and I'd really love to get a first-class gaming experience, but it seems I should just stick with a U2313HM and then wait a few years for 4k monitors to sort themselves out...or at least maybe they'll fix 1440p monitors by then
> 
> I'd love for someone to tell me I'm wrong about all of this, and there is a way to upgrade without it being a horrible experience (which defeats the purpose of an upgrade)


Dell price matches amazon or newegg. I have not seen any noticeable ghosting in Counter-strike GO. I'm sure SWAG can confirm the same. I hated the monitor at first, But... That was me just adjusting to the 2560x1440 from 1680x1050.

It's a great monitor. I recommend it


----------



## Rar4f

Looking at Dell's site for my country it costs $1128 for a U2713HM. Meanwhile at online shops it cost around $655.


----------



## eggs2see

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> Dell price matches amazon or newegg. I have not seen any noticeable ghosting in Counter-strike GO. I'm sure SWAG can confirm the same. I hated the monitor at first, But... That was me just adjusting to the 2560x1440 from 1680x1050.
> 
> It's a great monitor. I recommend it


Well the ghosting is definitely there on the new monitors, make no mistake. It doesn't ghost all the time though it's only on certain colours. Colour palettes with high levels of Greens and Blues, the more the worse the ghosting is.

Depending on the game you are playing it is either not noticeable (Borderlands 2) to bordering unplayable (Mechwarrior Online).

I would have to say though on most games I don't notice it, or it's not significant enough to be detrimental.

I wouldn't pay $800 for the monitor but if you can get one for the $550 mark I think they are a good buy. The stand on the monitor is great and Dell warranty is top notch.


----------



## Deadbroke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eggs2see*
> 
> Well the ghosting is definitely there on the new monitors....bordering unplayable (Mechwarrior Online).
> 
> if you can get one for the $550 mark I think they are a good buy.


I just don't understand paying $550+ for a new monitor for PC Gaming that is borderline unplayable with some games

Especially when the U2312HM seems like such a great monitor (at 1/4 the price!), and not just to me, but every forum/website review I check out


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadbroke*
> 
> I just don't understand paying $550+ for a new monitor for PC Gaming that is borderline unplayable with some games
> 
> Especially when the U2312HM seems like such a great monitor (at 1/4 the price!), and not just to me, but every forum/website review I check out


Perhaps because the U2312HM is 1920x1080 and 4 horizontal inches smaller?

Who even plays mechwarrior anyways...


----------



## eggs2see

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadbroke*
> 
> I just don't understand paying $550+ for a new monitor for PC Gaming that is borderline unplayable with some games
> 
> Especially when the U2312HM seems like such a great monitor (at 1/4 the price!), and not just to me, but every forum/website review I check out


All monitors have their downsides. I wouldn't be buying a 1440p IPS/PLS screen if all you are doing with it is gaming though. I would be getting a 23/24" 144hz screen.

Because I use my computer for Work, Movies, Internet and Gaming, the trade-offs are worth it. The extra screen real estate and image quality is a huge bonus.


----------



## Deadbroke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Perhaps because the U2312HM is 1920x1080 and 4 horizontal inches smaller?
> 
> Who even plays mechwarrior anyways...


Not being able to enjoy games with lots of greens and blues is kinda a big deal if someone is buying the monitor specifically to enjoy games


----------



## Anoxy

I've just never seen anyone complain about well-known, widely played games. If mechwarrior online is the only issue, most people need not worry about it. I've never noticed ghosting in any game I've played on mine.


----------



## FeelKun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I've just never seen anyone complain about well-known, widely played games. If mechwarrior online is the only issue, most people need not worry about it. I've never noticed ghosting in any game I've played on mine.


+1. I've owned it a little under a month and haven't experienced any issues. Games, Movies, and Anime look beautiful on the monitor.


----------



## Rar4f

Is there any way to identify the revised monitors from the previous models?


----------



## Deadbroke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> +1. I've owned it a little under a month and haven't experienced any issues. Games, Movies, and Anime look beautiful on the monitor.


I've seen some posts, for example from this very thread, about serious ghosting issues with the new panels:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1380527/official-dell-u2713hm-2560x1440-semi-glossy-ips-club/2090#post_20878964

There are others on this forum, for example the guy who above said he can't play certain games such as MWO because of ghosting


----------



## eggs2see

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadbroke*
> 
> I've seen some posts, for example from this very thread, about serious ghosting issues with the new panels:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1380527/official-dell-u2713hm-2560x1440-semi-glossy-ips-club/2090#post_20878964
> 
> There are others on this forum, for example the guy who above said he can't play certain games such as MWO because of ghosting


I still play the game (MWO) but the ghosting is so bad it can't be ignored and I'm constantly aware of it.

I can also notice the ghosting if I play BF3, if you want to test it jump onto Caspian Border, look up at the clouds and move the mouse around.

As Resme has said for most games, in most situations you can't notice it, it really depends on the game.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rar4f*
> 
> Is there any way to identify the revised monitors from the previous models?


Month date and revision ID.

So it'll be like, June A00. Depending on the month it was built and the revision number, you should be able to determine whether your monitor was part of the batch known to be good or known to be bad.


----------



## Deadbroke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eggs2see*
> 
> I can also notice the ghosting if I play BF3, if you want to test it jump onto Caspian Border, look up at the clouds and move the mouse around.


Other owners, is this the case for you as well?


----------



## zeiter

Hi guys,

I bought this monitor and received it on october 28th. It was a A00 version made in August 2013. I just recently noticed that there is a dirt spot behind the matte panel. Now, I don't know if I should just get a refund or try the replacement. With all the problems this monitor seems to have here, I'm not really confident to get a perfect unit. I didn't notice any crosshatching but some weird artefacts in movies (especially youtube). Right now I'm using a dell u2312hm and yes, the coating looks pretty ugly after using the u2713hm and the 23 inch is so bright...

so, what do you suggest me? If I ask for a replacement and it's not perfect, it will be too late to get a refund..


----------



## velocityx

wow so I thought having the crosshatch was bad..... today i called support, I was actually happy to talk to them, got a very competent person on the line, they agreed to send me a replacement monitor.

but then that's where it turns into a horror story

I sent them a copy of my invoice from september, and since I had images of the back of the monitor and the box, I also sent them those, since i was on the phone with them and on lunch break I didn't want to go back and forth. so the guy gets it and proceeds the arrangements,

and then

then the guy tells me the serial number on the back of the monitor is different from the one on my invoice. However the one on the invoice is the same as the one on the box itself. Guy told me to contact the seller to get the info straight because in dell's system the order number is different some number problems. i wanted to call them again after 5pm but they were closed already so gonna have to try tomorrow. I wanted to call again to get information about what exactly I have to check because the guy said something among the lines of, that, the service tag, that i have, is associated with a different serial number in their system. So I completely am lost about what is wrong where. is it my numbers, or is it numbers in their system that they got from my seller who ordered from dell. Since I work in retail a little bit myself, I'm already super upset, because A) I call the seller tomorrow, and they will probably tell me I swapped the panels,

I mean, do you guys have matching numbers on the back and on the invoice and the box?is the service tag number unique?


----------



## iARDAs

Anyone ordered a PS4?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Anyone ordered a PS4?


For my kids, I have to buy the PS4, a PS4 controller and three PS4 video games for Christmas. They go on sale on November 15th.

I even have to purchase an Nvidia shield for my two nephews who are brothers. I'm heavily weighing the possibility of purchasing the 780 TI just to obtain the $100 off shield coupon.

I've been waiting for 290X non-reference cards and the 780 TI is close to same performance. The irony is I'm also and the thread starter for the 290X / 290 owners club. The savings along with three video games for myself is a good deal.

Anyway I'll be on top of PS4 going live to purchase in hopes to score.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> For my kids, I have to buy the PS4, a PS4 controller and three PS4 video games for Christmas. They go on sale on November 15th.
> 
> I even have to purchase an Nvidia shield for my two nephews who are brothers. I'm heavily weighing the possibility of purchasing the 780 TI just to obtain the $100 off shield coupon.
> 
> I've been waiting for 290X non-reference cards and the 780 TI is close to same performance. The irony is I'm also and the thread starter for the 290X / 290 owners club. The savings along with three video games for myself is a good deal.
> 
> Anyway I'll be on top of PS4 going live to purchase in hopes to score.


Well let us know if you have time to hook up the PS4 to our beloved monitor in all the hassle 

I really want to know how PS4 games look at a native 1440p monitor.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Well let us know if you have time to hook up the PS4 to our beloved monitor in all the hassle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to know how PS4 games look at a native 1440p monitor.


Easier said than done, my kids are going to be all over that first day but it won't even be opened out-of-the-box until Christmas December 25. But I'll make an effort to give it a go ASAP afterward. Am curios too. Will even shoot a video to show it.


----------



## mikailmohammed

Man i would say wait next year to see what comes out. I have returned 2 monitors and took my money back with the 3rd. I bought from dell main site. The monitor looks really good and clear but once you start gaming you will miss that U2412hm. I am using the 24" as well and it is so good. Dell has great support but not a good monitor right now. Hopefully dell has a newer version of this monitor next year and it won't be this bad.


----------



## Anoxy

All you said is that the U2412hm is so much better, but you never said why.


----------



## mikailmohammed

Not much ghosting, no cross hatching, little to no back light bleeding. I am a FPS player and i couldn't stand the ghosting on the 3 u2713hm i got. I have seen better on the same monitor but it seems to be a gamble on buying it. It is the same as buying a korean monitor to me.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikailmohammed*
> 
> It is the same as buying a korean monitor to me.


Except you were able to return it twice and then get your money back. With the korean monitor you're SOL


----------



## mikailmohammed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Except you were able to return it twice and then get your money back. With the korean monitor you're SOL


True lol


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadbroke*
> 
> Other owners, is this the case for you as well?


I have had 2 A00 (newest revision) monitors, and both had an identical amount of overdrive ghosting. The panel I currently have is an A01, and has virtually no overdrive ghosting, and therefore works very well in games. However, it does have minor crosshatching, but I really don't notice it at all anymore and it doesn't bother me.

I took some photos pages back showing the ghosting on the A00 panels compared to the A01 panel. In most cases the trails are darker, which makes them more noticeable. In one case the ghosting is a totally different color on the A00 than the A01 (green instead of blue behind a moving blue image IIRC) which is much more noticeable.

I was one of the first people to get an A00 panel, and I noticed the inverse ghosting on Planetside 2 almost right away. My A01 panel, on the other hand, had no more ghosting than the U2211H it replaced or any of the other TN LCDs that I have.

I personally would wait if I were you until Dell fix the overdrive on the new panel revision; it seems like the overdrive is not configured properly for that particular panel and is turned up too high, resulting in bad overdrive ghosting that definitely needs to be there. Other than the ghosting the new A00 panels are better in terms of cross hatching (as they have none), but they do have a slightly different tint than the A01 and original A00 panels.


----------



## FeelKun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> I have had 2 A00 (newest revision) monitors, and both had an identical amount of overdrive ghosting. The panel I currently have is an A01, and has virtually no overdrive ghosting, and therefore works very well in games. However, it does have minor crosshatching, but I really don't notice it at all anymore and it doesn't bother me.
> 
> I took some photos pages back showing the ghosting on the A00 panels compared to the A01 panel. In most cases the trails are darker, which makes them more noticeable. In one case the ghosting is a totally different color on the A00 than the A01 (green instead of blue behind a moving blue image IIRC) which is much more noticeable.
> 
> I was one of the first people to get an A00 panel, and I noticed the inverse ghosting on Planetside 2 almost right away. My A01 panel, on the other hand, had no more ghosting than the U2211H it replaced or any of the other TN LCDs that I have.
> 
> I personally would wait if I were you until Dell fix the overdrive on the new panel revision; it seems like the overdrive is not configured properly for that particular panel and is turned up too high, resulting in bad overdrive ghosting that definitely needs to be there. Other than the ghosting the new A00 panels are better in terms of cross hatching (as they have none), but they do have a slightly different tint than the A01 and original A00 panels.


I was recently watching anime and noticed a greenish hue around a characters face. I paused the video and started to drag the window around my screen, and then I noticed a trailing green/blueish surrounding his face.

Any news on a new revision? It's not bothering me. I just find it annoying now that I know it is present. ( OCD mind







) I cannot notice other than dragging videos around ( ATM ).


----------



## semajha

Do these monitors suffer from any heavy anti glare coating? Please no sparkly text....


----------



## eggs2see

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> Do these monitors suffer from any heavy anti glare coating? Please no sparkly text....


Nope, no sparklies.

They have semi-gloss coating and it's personally the best I've seen on any screen. It exactly how it sounds, a mix between glossy and matte.


----------



## bustacap22

Seeking opinion from the members here. I am currently working and can't put the time to read all the post in helping me make this decision TODAY. I have the opportunity to purchase a U2713hm. Its a brand new display direct from Dell that a friend of mine is trying to sell. He indicates that it was manufactured in March 2013. From the research I have been reading, I have been reluctant to pull the trigger due to the cross-hatching, back light bleeding, and ghosting. Will be using the monitor for gaming and some light photo editing. The monitor will be powered by dual 7970. Seeking some quick recommendations. Friend has receipt and the monitor has never been out of the box and it is sealed. He is letting go for $500. Any suggestions, appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bustacap22*
> 
> Seeking opinion from the members here. I am currently working and can't put the time to read all the post in helping me make this decision TODAY. I have the opportunity to purchase a U2713hm. Its a brand new display direct from Dell that a friend of mine is trying to sell. He indicates that it was manufactured in March 2013. From the research I have been reading, I have been reluctant to pull the trigger due to the cross-hatching, back light bleeding, and ghosting. Will be using the monitor for gaming and some light photo editing. The monitor will be powered by dual 7970. Seeking some quick recommendations. Friend has receipt and the monitor has never been out of the box and it is sealed. He is letting go for $500. Any suggestions, appreciated. Thanks.


I can give you my proper opinion on the matter if you can provide your location. Not specifically, just region like NA or EU or ASIA.


----------



## bustacap22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I can give you my proper opinion on the matter if you can provide your location. Not specifically, just region like NA or EU or ASIA.


I am in North America..


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bustacap22*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I can give you my proper opinion on the matter if you can provide your location. Not specifically, just region like NA or EU or ASIA.
> 
> 
> 
> I am in North America..
Click to expand...

I asked because in US or Canada, you can pick a brand new U2713HM straight from Dell themselves for $500. The monitor goes on sale every month basically, and you can easily get a coupon if it doesn't go down to $500. Most common sale price is normally $550.


----------



## bustacap22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I asked because in US or Canada, you can pick a brand new U2713HM straight from Dell themselves for $500. The monitor goes on sale every month basically, and you can easily get a coupon if it doesn't go down to $500. Most common sale price is normally $550.


Thanks. for the info...This Dell monitor is brand new and sealed and purchased last month. Should I be concerned that it is manufactured in March 2013. What is your experience with the monitor.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bustacap22*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I asked because in US or Canada, you can pick a brand new U2713HM straight from Dell themselves for $500. The monitor goes on sale every month basically, and you can easily get a coupon if it doesn't go down to $500. Most common sale price is normally $550.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. for the info...This Dell monitor is brand new and sealed and purchased last month. Should I be concerned that it is manufactured in March 2013. What is your experience with the monitor.
Click to expand...

My experience is amazing. It had no problems coming out of the box and it had minimal bleeding. Now, March 2013 revision still had crosshatching/bleeding problems BUT Dell will definitely replace that monitor with a new one without you having to send yours in first.

So basically, tell your friend you wanna buy his monitor. Buy it, use the monitor and while using it, file an RMA with Dell. Dell with send you a new one, and only when you receive the new replacement monitor will you have to send in your old one. That way, you won't spend a few days without the monitor.


----------



## Iceycold

How noticeable is the slight AG-coating if I currently use an Acer without AG coating? I'm gonna use them next to each other so I wouldn't want one to look completely dark and one really bright.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceycold*
> 
> How noticeable is the slight AG-coating if I currently use an Acer without AG coating? I'm gonna use them next to each other so I wouldn't want one to look completely dark and one really bright.


It's ok, it's not like the U2711 coating where it was just crap. This monitor is actually really bright and most people run it at half or below half brightness.


----------



## Mjolnir125

The AG coating is not noticeable.

Keep in mind that you may not have warranty support if you buy the monitor from a friend, even if it is new in box.


----------



## iARDAs

AG coating?

Which AG coating? 

Don't even notice it.


----------



## FeelKun

Now that I've noticed the ghosting it cannot be unseen... Odd enough I notice it the most while browsing the dell website. Green/pink trailing all over the place!

Edit: In the process of getting a replacement ( I doubt it yields anything







).


----------



## bustacap22

I have dual MSI 7970's. I am planning on hooking up the Dell using DVI cable. Both of my GPU's have Dual Link DVI-I outputs. I understand that the Dell has Dual Link DVI-D. Am I to understand that the DVI cable included with this monitor is sufficient to get 1440p res???? Do I have to worry about my GPU's being Dual Link DVI-I and the Dell being Dual Link DVI-D????? Thanks.


----------



## skillzdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bustacap22*
> 
> I have dual MSI 7970's. I am planning on hooking up the Dell using DVI cable. Both of my GPU's have Dual Link DVI-I outputs. I understand that the Dell has Dual Link DVI-D. Am I to understand that the DVI cable included with this monitor is sufficient to get 1440p res???? Do I have to worry about my GPU's being Dual Link DVI-I and the Dell being Dual Link DVI-D????? Thanks.


Hey! I just tried for you, my gpu DVI-I port can accept the Dell monitor cable, and the monitor runs at 1440p, 60hz beatifully







So no need to worrry. Nice setup btw!


----------



## bustacap22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skillzdude*
> 
> Hey! I just tried for you, my gpu DVI-I port can accept the Dell monitor cable, and the monitor runs at 1440p, 60hz beatifully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no need to worrry. Nice setup btw!


Appreciate for testing...+rep. However, now I have another dilemma to deal with. Another friend of mine is now selling his 3 Asus 24 inch 144 hz monitors for $600. I already have an eyefinity setup with 3 24inch monitors 5760x1080 @75 hz. So now I have to quickly decide on this Dell 27 inch 1440p for $500 or the 3 Asus 24 inch 144 hz for 600$. Decision.


----------



## skillzdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bustacap22*
> 
> Appreciate for testing...+rep. However, now I have another dilemma to deal with. Another friend of mine is now selling his 3 Asus 24 inch 144 hz monitors for $600. I already have an eyefinity setup with 3 24inch monitors 5760x1080 @75 hz. So now I have to quickly decide on this Dell 27 inch 1440p for $500 or the 3 Asus 24 inch 144 hz for 600$. Decision.


I guess that's your decision - no one can make it for you







But then again if your friend is trustworthy (the monitors are in good nick) 3 24 inch 144hz monitors is an extremely exciting prospect especially at 600!!!


----------



## mfranco702

guess I got lucky, someone sold me some hardware pieces and gave me this monitor for free, it looks really nice but i see some backlightning in the corners when the screen is dark or black bakground, I have read that some people had the same issue, maybe a few bad units IDK, anyone with same problem?


----------



## Blasman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> guess I got lucky, someone sold me some hardware pieces and gave me this monitor for free, it looks really nice but i see some backlightning in the corners when the screen is dark or black bakground, I have read that some people had the same issue, maybe a few bad units IDK, anyone with same problem?


A fast way to search this is to 'view all' of the images in this thread by clicking on the link on the top right of the page, you'll find a lot of people posting photos of their backlight bleed (or lack thereof). I've had this monitor over three months now (model June 2013, REV A00), and unlike most people here, I have been enjoying it at it's default brightness of 75%. The backlight bleed in the corners still annoys me during dark scenes and black backgrounds, but otherwise I do not notice it.

A bit about running the monitor "so bright" at 75% brightness. I actually like the Dell Display Manager software if only for my web browser. I have my web browser, which is a program that I use a lot of, set to "Multimedia" in the Dell Display Manager. This makes it so that when I switch to my browser, the color settings change a bit and it becomes easier on the eyes even at 75% brightness. I really couldn't imagine running the monitor at 50% brightness or below besides for basic desktop usage, you're losing a lot of darker parts of images in movies and games.


----------



## FEAR.

Just ordered one of these, should be here in about a week.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR.*
> 
> Just ordered one of these, should be here in about a week.


Be careful though... You will be even more awesome than before


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Be careful though... You will be even more awesome than before


Didn't think that was possible.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR.*
> 
> Didn't think that was possible.


Yeah. With every Dell U2713HM purchase, you get a free sticker that writes "Deal With it" and a complementary free dark sun glasses...


----------



## Dimco

I also just ordered Dell U2713HM. I expect it to arrive in 2 days and was very lucky to find friend's friend who is employed at local Dell dealer and had time to test few monitors and handpick one to be sent to me.
I know monitor comes factory calibrated, but I'm interested is there some usual stuff to do that is recommended by most owners when setting up this monitor for the first time?


----------



## eggs2see

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimco*
> 
> I also just ordered Dell U2713HM. I expect it to arrive in 2 days and was very lucky to find friend's friend who is employed at local Dell dealer and had time to test few monitors and handpick one to be sent to me.
> I know monitor comes factory calibrated, but I'm interested is there some usual stuff to do that is recommended by most owners when setting up this monitor for the first time?


You might want to lower the brightness unless you want to burn out your retinas









Default brightness looks great and really makes the colours pop but it's way to bright for extended use, especially at night time.

Use a program like f.lux or lower the brightness to somewhere in the region of 30.


----------



## Enphenate

For the past 3 years I have been using a 37" 1080p LG 4:4:4 compatible TV as my main monitor but its finally time to get back into the monitor game. Been craving more resolution for a while so it only made sense to make the jump and join the 27" club.

I have been studying the prices of this monitor for the past few months and finally was able to snag one for a great price. Got a brand new U2713HM for $468 shipped. Called dell and asked for the lowest price I could purchase it and they agreed to sell the monitor for $500+tax. After the $400+75 giftcard promo I ended up spending $468 for a brand new monitor. Pretty satisfied with the price









It should arrive today, crossing my fingers that I wont have to deal with some of the many issues that everyone seems to be plagued with but ill report back with results as well as make and revision.

Few questions, is it possible to overclock these monitors or are they stuck at 60hz? Also looking through the thread I was wondering if there are any popular/recommended .icc calibration files to go with?

Thanks


----------



## Enphenate

Just received my new monitor









I noticed that the model number is U2713HM*t*. Is this normal or is this HMt model something new? Rev A00 Oct 2013. Seems pretty good so far, dont have much time to mess with it, but no apparent dead pixels. Colors seem a bit dull but I will go through some options later.

Once i get home tonight ill try and find the panel version and also see if I can tweak the colors or find any good ICC profiles.


----------



## Anoxy

There have been a few others post here with the "t" model. I think it's just the newest version of the panel.


----------



## FeelKun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> There have been a few others post here with the "t" model. I think it's just the newest version of the panel.


Mine is a T panel as well. I think I get a replacement monitor tomorrow, idk.


----------



## FeelKun

Update: Got a new monitor October 2013 A00. No dead pixels, minimal blb, and no noticeable ghosting as of yet!!!! But, the picture looks washed out compared to first monitor.


----------



## Enphenate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> Update: Got a new monitor October 2013 A00. No dead pixels, minimal blb, and no noticeable ghosting as of yet!!!! But, the picture looks washed out compared to first monitor.


Mine is very similar Oct 2013 A00, no dead pixels and barely any bleed (as far as I can see) only from the top left corner. Is it a HMt? I was expecting to be a bit more WOWed from this monitor coming from a 37" LG IPS TV. But other than the resolution, the picture quality doesnt seem much better. I feel like it might look a bit washed out as well kind of hard to explain.


----------



## bustacap22

OK, Pulled the trigger on the Dell U2713hm. Yes, mine is the U2713HMt Manufactured March 2013 version A01. Tough decision because I had the opportunity to get the (3) Asus 144hz for 600 or get the Dell for 500. NOw I am wondering what Dell monitors will compliment this 27 inch if I decided to go eyefinity again. I dont want 2 more 27 inch monitors. I was planning on getting the left and right monitors to be in portrait mode while the 27 inch is at landscape. If anyone has this setup already would like to see pics and what model Dell. thanks.


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bustacap22*
> 
> OK, Pulled the trigger on the Dell U2713hm. Yes, mine is the U2713HMt Manufactured March 2013 version A01. Tough decision because I had the opportunity to get the (3) Asus 144hz for 600 or get the Dell for 500. NOw I am wondering what Dell monitors will compliment this 27 inch if I decided to go eyefinity again. I dont want 2 more 27 inch monitors. I was planning on getting the left and right monitors to be in portrait mode while the 27 inch is at landscape. If anyone has this setup already would like to see pics and what model Dell. thanks.


This is what I'm looking for as well. The best one I've seen is the P1913, which would be perfect for portrait because of its 1440x900 resolution and the design is exactly the same as the 2713HM. Just hard to justify spending more money on a monitor when I already have 2 extras, just different resolutions and design.


----------



## FeelKun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enphenate*
> 
> Mine is very similar Oct 2013 A00, no dead pixels and barely any bleed (as far as I can see) only from the top left corner. Is it a HMt? I was expecting to be a bit more WOWed from this monitor coming from a 37" LG IPS TV. But other than the resolution, the picture quality doesnt seem much better. I feel like it might look a bit washed out as well kind of hard to explain.


Mine is HMt on both monitors. July 2013 and OCT 2013. The overdrive issue looks completely gone from scrolling. But, The other one felt more vivid. I'll keep this one and invest in a display calibrator







.

Any recommendations on a display calibration device, guys?


----------



## staryoshi

Early last year I ordered a U2711 and returned it because the AG coating was too troublesome (word documents and anything with a white background looked especially grainy). I ended up going with 2 x 23.6" 1080p monitors instead... Now, a little more than a year later, I've convinced myself to order the U2713hm. It should be here on Saturday - I love Amazon Prime







(I'm going to have to find new homes for my monitors and monitor stand now, though :/ )


----------



## FEAR.

Can sign up now and I definitely feel more awesome.


----------



## Mjolnir125

So how many people have this hmt model? Any idea if this is a different panel type? Has anyone asked Dell?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> So how many people have this hmt model? Any idea if this is a different panel type? Has anyone asked Dell?


The HMt is the same, it just has a silver bezel. All new HM's and HMt's are shipping with the Rev A00 Oct 2013 panel.

@FEAR. Added


----------



## staryoshi

I'm club-ready now!

Please forgive the mess - I'm not done removing the old cabling and routing the new cables.

(I'm using an EVGA GTX 670 FTW btw)


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I'm club-ready now!
> 
> Please forgive the mess - I'm not done removing the old cabling and routing the new cables.
> 
> (I'm using an EVGA GTX 670 FTW btw)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesomeness staryoshi









I've been enjoying the hell out of mine since day one. Came from 120 Hz 1080p and haven't looked back. Without AA colors are more brilliant and more eye candy than 1080p for me. Everything else on desktop is hands down better too.

Smooth playing, barley motion blur even in FPS since I don't game competitively, well I should say professionally, because I'm pretty competitive when I'm shooting at people.









*AndyM95* - get this man added to the roster! Enjoy.


----------



## iARDAs

I really hope we can insert Gsync to our beloved monitor.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I really hope we can insert Gsync to our beloved monitor.


That would be so cool. I haven't looked into how G-Sync works yet, would you be able to just stick a board onto the back of your monitor?

@staryoshi Added! Just one thing, do you have the 2GB or the 4GB FTW?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> That would be so cool. I haven't looked into how G-Sync works yet, would you be able to just stick a board onto the back of your monitor?
> 
> @staryoshi Added! Just one thing, do you have the 2GB or the 4GB FTW?


Yes you can. But probably not with every monitor. You can get a Gsync board and connect it to a Asus 144hz monitor for example.


----------



## shushumiga

- first of all one big HELLO to all of you, new member here









- well, probably i am the only one here coming from Bosnia & Herzegovina, where is actually very hard to buy this Dell monitor, but i've manage to give my friend money and he bought me one in Switzerland, U2713HM, REV A01, April 2013 .... and in the start i had this issue with this backlight bleeding, well it is one big yellowish blub in lower left corner which is noticeable only on dark background, still it is really annoying ... here are the pictures:




so ... i turned it back today, and my question here is did they improve this (as i saw some responds) with REV A00 October 2013 (or July, September) ??? ... because I really like this monitor and this monitor is what i wanna have, and in games it is absolutely awesome ... i'm setting up my rig by myself and i carefully choose my components, but i always choose top or semi-top components which i don't have the option to buy in my country, so it is hard way every 2 years when i'm changing/upgrading my rig

- i am one old hard-core gamer since ZX Spectrum and year 1984 and i would really appreciate any help over this ... and at the end, of this post, on next picture i would like to introduce you my two kids:



... on the right sight is my little girl, 11 months old, called Minja, and on the left side is my big boy, recently partly upgraded, called Gamer


----------



## Swag

@shushumiga
That BLB is butt ugly! I would definitely ask Dell for a replacement for that. That looks like the scene from Madagascar 3 with the floating circus, that's how bad it looks.


----------



## skillzdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shushumiga*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> - first of all one big HELLO to all of you, new member here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - well, probably i am the only one here coming from Bosnia & Herzegovina, where is actually very hard to buy this Dell monitor, but i've manage to give my friend money and he bought me one in Switzerland, U2713HM, REV A01, April 2013 .... and in the start i had this issue with this backlight bleeding, well it is one big yellowish blub in lower left corner which is noticeable only on dark background, still it is really annoying ... here are the pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so ... i turned it back today, and my question here is did they improve this (as i saw some responds) with REV A00 October 2013 (or July, September) ??? ... because I really like this monitor and this monitor is what i wanna have, and in games it is absolutely awesome ... i'm setting up my rig by myself and i carefully choose my components, but i always choose top or semi-top components which i don't have the option to buy in my country, so it is hard way every 2 years when i'm changing/upgrading my rig
> 
> - i am one old hard-core gamer since ZX Spectrum and year 1984 and i would really appreciate any help over this ... and at the end, of this post, on next picture i would like to introduce you my two kids:
> 
> 
> 
> ... on the right sight is my little girl, 11 months old, called Minja, and on the left side is my big boy, recently partly upgraded, called Gamer


Yes as far as I know A00 new models (around October, July, etc.) are quite good. Mine has minimal BLB and the cross hatching is gone!







Welcome, although I am quite new as well!


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> That would be so cool. I haven't looked into how G-Sync works yet, would you be able to just stick a board onto the back of your monitor?
> 
> @staryoshi Added! Just one thing, do you have the 2GB or the 4GB FTW?


Can the people with hmt models confirm this? I know there was one hmt a while back that was a silver bezel version, but you would think the people who recently said they had them would have mentioned that part...

Does it still have overdrive ghosting?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I really hope we can insert Gsync to our beloved monitor.


I'm afraid only the ASUS VG248QE will have the capability of do-it-yourself kit add on possibility for $175.

All the other monitors will have to be new G-Sync enabled monitors and so far only ASUS, BenQ, Phillips and ViewSonic monitors are supporters. An Nvidia rep said sometime in early part of 2014 we should start seeing 1080p 120 Hz with 2560x1440 and 4Kx2K. monitors to follow.

So we can speculate that whatever a monitor costs now to add on approximately $175 more to the current pricing.


----------



## FeelKun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Can the people with hmt models confirm this? I know there was one hmt a while back that was a silver bezel version, but you would think the people who recently said they had them would have mentioned that part...
> 
> Does it still have overdrive ghosting?


Mine has black bezel. No noticeable overdrive ghosting.


----------



## shushumiga

@ Swag & skillzdude - thanks guys, much appreciate your responds ... yes, i've already send my monitor in Switzerland for replacement

@Mjolnir125 - this one on the pictures, that i've send for replacement is HMt, it has silver bezel and no, not noticeable overdrive ghosting, but terrible backlight bleeding as you can see


----------



## Swag

Just got off with Dell to see what the difference between the Dell U2713HM and U2713HMt was to incur such bad experiences with most customers who got it. The 't' version apparently is touch capable for Windows 8 and so I called their technical support to see if there is a difference component-wise and apparently there is a difference in the panel to be able to have the touch capability. This is probably why there is severe ghosting in most of the 't' models and the other awful problems like BLB.

Code:



Code:


11:46:20 AM           Agent   Dan N  
Hello There! Thanks for chatting in Josh , I'm your Dell chat sales expert today and I'm ready to help you with your purchase today Smile
 11:46:40 AM     Customer        Josh   
I don't have a sales question but a technical question.
 11:47:06 AM     Customer        Josh   
I have a Dell U2713HM and a Dell U2713HMt
 11:47:09 AM     Agent   Dan N  
I see, please let me know about it.
 11:47:13 AM     Customer        Josh   
What is the difference between these two?
 11:48:45 AM     Agent   Dan N  
the Ultrasharp monitor that has the suffix "HM has a 16:9 screen ratio and uses DVI + VGA for the ports. the one with HMT is basically the same, it is just a Touch capable monitor if you are using windows 8 operating system.
 11:49:21 AM     Customer        Josh   
Thank you very much. That answered my question.
 11:49:35 AM     Agent   Dan N  
It's my goal today to provide you excellent customer service. Is there anything else I could help you with?
 11:49:42 AM     Customer        Josh   
Nope, that was it.
 11:49:44 AM     Customer        Josh   
Thank you.
 11:49:50 AM     Agent   Dan N  
Was I able to address all of your concerns today? Feel free to post your comments so I can personally evaluate my performance.
 11:50:27 AM     Customer        Josh   
Yup, answered my questions properly. No faults.
 11:50:35 AM     Agent   Dan N  
I greatly enjoyed chatting with you today and in order to receive the survey, you will need to disable the pop up blocker of your web browser. Your feedback is greatly appreciated. 
 11:50:40 AM     Agent   Dan N  
Our Chat team strives to provide the very best levels of customer service. If you have a minute, we would really appreciate your feedback on a 1 minute survey that will appear above this chat once the session ends. My manager gets all the feedback and we use it to help our customers. The survey will appear on the chat browser window once you click the "EXIT" button. Thank you for choosing Dell's Sales Chat and have a wonderful day!


----------



## Anoxy

Wait really? So people have been using these HMt models and didn't know they were touch screens?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Wait really? So people have been using these HMt models and didn't know they were touch screens?


It doesn't seem right. There's no way a touch capable monitor would cost the same as the non-touch version.

Even just 1080p IPS touch screens are upwards of £600 in the UK.


----------



## Enphenate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Just got off with Dell to see what the difference between the Dell U2713HM and U2713HMt was to incur such bad experiences with most customers who got it. The 't' version apparently is touch capable for Windows 8 and so I called their technical support to see if there is a difference component-wise and apparently there is a difference in the panel to be able to have the touch capability. This is probably why there is severe ghosting in most of the 't' models and the other awful problems like BLB.


hahahahaha

you got trolled by dell support









So far I have not noticed any ghosting and BLB is very minimal on my HMt. If its not too complicated I will try to get the panel info.


----------



## shushumiga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enphenate*
> 
> hahahahaha
> 
> you got trolled by dell support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I have not noticed any ghosting and BLB is very minimal on my HMt. If its not too complicated I will try to get the panel info.


- sorry what is your REV number and date of manufacturing ?


----------



## Enphenate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shushumiga*
> 
> - sorry what is your REV number and date of manufacturing ?


U2713HMt A00 OCT2013. Only thing that is bugging me is the colors. They seem a bit bland but that will change once I purchase a calibrator this week. Havent noticed any cross hatching (dont really know what to look for honestly) nor any ghosting. BLB is pretty minimal from the top left corner.

How do I find the panel information?


----------



## shushumiga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enphenate*
> 
> U2713HMt A00 OCT2013. Only thing that is bugging me is the colors. They seem a bit bland but that will change once I purchase a calibrator this week. Havent noticed any cross hatching (dont really know what to look for honestly) nor any ghosting. BLB is pretty minimal from the top left corner.
> 
> How do I find the panel information?


- oh, so it is true, i should ask for replacement for A00 from Oct 2013

- dunno how to find panel info

- 'bout that bland - you mean they are to white, to shiny .. sorry i don't understand what do you mean by that ?


----------



## FeelKun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enphenate*
> 
> U2713HMt A00 OCT2013. Only thing that is bugging me is the colors. They seem a bit bland but that will change once I purchase a calibrator this week. Havent noticed any cross hatching (dont really know what to look for honestly) nor any ghosting. BLB is pretty minimal from the top left corner.
> 
> How do I find the panel information?


Are you using SRGB setting? It does look pretty bland. Going by the calibration factory report my Color temp is 7500-8k with srgb. I'm going to purchase a spyder4pro. Any other recommendations guys on getting a calibration device?


----------



## Enphenate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> Are you using SRGB setting? It does look pretty bland. Going by the calibration factory report my Color temp is 7500-8k with srgb. I'm going to purchase a spyder4pro. Any other recommendations guys on getting a calibration device?


I mean the screen looks amazing but the colors seem just a bit less vibrant, I was just expecting a big jump from my 37" LG TV that I had been using. I was using sRGB but now im using custom with a custom ICC profile and settings from a few different users who have calibrated their monitors.

Im torn between the i1Display Pro Colorimeter ($200) or a used I1pro Spectrophotometer which after doing some research would be the better option of the two & also is the unit used on the TFTcentral review. They used the i1pro to achieve the main results and then used a colorimeter (such as the i1Display Pro) to validate the black depth and contrast ratios due to lower end limitations


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Wait really? So people have been using these HMt models and didn't know they were touch screens?
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't seem right. There's no way a touch capable monitor would cost the same as the non-touch version.
> 
> Even just 1080p IPS touch screens are upwards of £600 in the UK.
Click to expand...

That's what I thought too, but I talked to 2 different reps with the same answer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enphenate*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Just got off with Dell to see what the difference between the Dell U2713HM and U2713HMt was to incur such bad experiences with most customers who got it. The 't' version apparently is touch capable for Windows 8 and so I called their technical support to see if there is a difference component-wise and apparently there is a difference in the panel to be able to have the touch capability. This is probably why there is severe ghosting in most of the 't' models and the other awful problems like BLB.
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahaha
> 
> you got trolled by dell support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I have not noticed any ghosting and BLB is very minimal on my HMt. If its not too complicated I will try to get the panel info.
Click to expand...

That's exactly why I made sure I said that it occurs in most and not all. There are obviously some that probably won't have problems but the ones that are prominent in this thread is people complaining about it and seeing they have a HMt model.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Wait, so is the hmt actually a touch screen? How would no one notice this, and how would it connect to the desktop to be able to act as a peripheral? USB?

From what people have been saying the hmt doesn't appear to have inverse ghosting issues like the A00 hm does, but it does have "bland" colors. There is definitely something different here, as the only way my U2713HM looks bland is if you compare it to an Adobe RGB monitor like the U2713H. An LCD tv is not likely to have a wide enough gamut to be more vibrant than the U2713HM, which covers all of sRGB space and a little more.

I am curious to see what percentage of sRGB and Adobe RGB the hmt model covers; the fact that the colors are "bland" may mean that it isn't actually capable of covering the entire color space, even after software calibration. My laptop has a completely awful monitor that is incredibly bland unless I jack the gamma up high (which makes the colors inaccurate), but it still only covers something like 57% of sRGB.


----------



## FeelKun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Wait, so is the hmt actually a touch screen? How would no one notice this, and how would it connect to the desktop to be able to act as a peripheral? USB?
> 
> From what people have been saying the hmt doesn't appear to have inverse ghosting issues like the A00 hm does, but it does have "bland" colors. There is definitely something different here, as the only way my U2713HM looks bland is if you compare it to an Adobe RGB monitor like the U2713H. An LCD tv is not likely to have a wide enough gamut to be more vibrant than the U2713HM, which covers all of sRGB space and a little more.
> 
> I am curious to see what percentage of sRGB and Adobe RGB the hmt model covers; the fact that the colors are "bland" may mean that it isn't actually capable of covering the entire color space, even after software calibration. My laptop has a completely awful monitor that is incredibly bland unless I jack the gamma up high (which makes the colors inaccurate), but it still only covers something like 57% of sRGB.


Don't think so. I asked this question on the dell forum.
Quote:


> Posted by JustMad
> on 24 Nov 2013 5:15 PM
> 
> I received a replacement. No noticeable ghosting. I still have a few questions what's the difference between U2713HM and U2713HMt? And what is the revision log?
> 
> The issue is fixed. October 2013 A00 Revision
> 
> Posted by DELL-Chris M
> on 25 Nov 2013 12:06 AM
> 
> There is no difference in model, hardware, or firmware. The lower case "t" is a Dell notation of the factory. The revision notes can no longer be published.


My calibration report. Does it look right? lol.


----------



## skillzdude

Wait...

Sorry guys I'm not following with these posts all over the place...

Is the U2713HMt actually touch screen? That is hard to believe...

If it is, I want one







I'm so confuzzled.


----------



## shushumiga

@skillzdude - no, it's not touch screen

@Resme - yes, i've got the same paper with my monitor

- but, i'm looking now you guy are speeking 'bout that calibration, would that help over bleeding ?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skillzdude*
> 
> Wait...
> 
> Sorry guys I'm not following with these posts all over the place...
> 
> Is the U2713HMt actually touch screen? That is hard to believe...
> 
> If it is, I want one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so confuzzled.


I'm going to talk to another representative later about it, the first 2 reps told me it was a touch screen but since a lot of people are telling me it isn't, then I wanna see what another rep says. Dell reps aren't the smartest so I wouldn't be surprised they don't know about the products too well.









Anyway, best calibrator device is the Datacolor Spyder4Pro. I love mine and it was well worth the $150 you're going to spend on it!


----------



## random8

Hey guys,

just jumped in because some here are going to buy a colorimeter. Firstly, a factory-calibrated display of the average of deltaE -5 won't bring you right colors. The DELL is great because it's so accurate after calibration, and at least I'd calibrate it twice and send the colorimeter back for refund.

In general, a spectrophotometer scans the whole spectrum from ultraviolett to infrared that gives more precise results, meanwhile normal colorimeters only scan the density of a single color at a time. If you are able to get a cheap one from somebody, go for it. The prosumer-colorimeters still do a really nice job, guess nobody of us needs more, cause in case you're a graphic designer you'll neither buy the 2713H/HM nor even think about which colorimeter you need. Anyways, there are some things to consider before pulling the trigger:

Quote:


> 1) The Spyder software is quiet more user friendly and less buggie
> 2) The ColorMunki and the Display Pro use the same hardware, but because the ColorMunki is slowed down by software the DisplayPro does the calibration in around a third of the time (5-10min)
> 3) The DisplayPro allows you to use second party software that can be a really good alternative/addition and I guess you can do more manually settings compared to the Munki
> 4) The Spyder's use organic sensors, so they gonna blind in the next 1-3 years and you won't have no more right calibration


Especially the last reason is the one that should make the difference. Don't let bad reviews irritate you, it's just that some people don't know how to use it correctly. A disadvantage of the xrite is that it's not gonna tell you if your monitor is not able to be automatically calibrated. That's why plenty of people get tinted results. If you calibrate your monitor, think about the following steps:

- reset your monitor in the OSD
- reset your nvidia/amd settings in windows
- go for "advanced" mode instead of "basic" on the start page of the software
- chose white point D65, luminance 120-140 (depending on what you like to go for), contrast native
- *disable* automatic display control, enable manually contrast, RGB and luminance
- chose the big pattern to have the highest accuracy
- after calibration, check in windows color management that "use own ICC profile" is activated
- recalibrate every week in the beginning, later every month

I'm gonna let you guys know once I received the monitors in around 2 weeks when I'm back from Mexico.


----------



## skillzdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shushumiga*
> 
> @skillzdude - no, it's not touch screen
> 
> @Resme - yes, i've got the same paper with my monitor
> 
> - but, i'm looking now you guy are speeking 'bout that calibration, would that help over bleeding ?


Unfortunately no - blb is a physical issue in IPS panels.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *random8*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> have been reading this thread for the last 100 of pages. I'm about to order both the 2713HM and the 2713H. Well, I just jumped in to because I some are going to buy a colorimeter. Firstly, a factory-calibrated display of the average of deltaE -5 won't bring you right colors. The DELL is great because it's so accurate after calibration, and at least I'd calibrate it twice and send the colorimeter back for refund.
> 
> In general, a spectrophotometer is by far the most expensive model (900€ - 1250€ /EU), cause meanwhile normal colorimeters only scan the density of a single color at a time, a spectrophotometer scans the whole spectrum from ultraviolett to infrared and gives more precise results. If you are able to get a cheap one from somebody, go for it.
> 
> The Spyder and the xrite i1 Display Pro's are regular colorimeters for con-/prosumer. They still do a really nice job, proly nobody of us needs more, cause in case somebody is a graphic designer he'll neither buy the 2713H/HM nor even think about which colorimeter he needs. Anyways, there are some things to consider before pulling the trigger:
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The Spyder software is quiet more user friendly and less buggie
> 2) The Spyder is actually a little cheaper than the xrite
> 3) The ColorMunki and the Display Pro use the same hardware, but because the ColorMunki is slowed down by software the DisplayPro does the calibration in around a third of the time (5-10min)
> 4) Moreover the DisplayPro allows you to use second party software that can be a really good alternative/addition and I guess you can do more manually settings compared to the Munki
> 5) The Spyder's use organic sensors, so they gonna blind in the next 1-3 years and you won't have no more right calibration
> 
> 
> 
> Especially the last reason is the one that should make the difference. I got a DispalyPro for 175€ and I'm happy with it. I always try to follow the phrase "who buys cheap, buys twice". Don't let bad reviews irritate you, it's just that a lot of people don't know how to use them correctly. A disadvantage of the xrite is that it's not gonna tell you if your monitor is not able to be automatically calibrated. That's why plenty of people get tinted results. If you calibrate your monitor, think about the following steps:
> 
> - reset your monitor in the OSD
> - reset your nvidia/amd settings in windows
> - go for "advanced" mode instead of "basic" on the start page of the software
> - chose white point D65, luminance 120-140 (depending on what you like to go for), contrast native
> - *disable* automatic display control, enable manually contrast, RGB and luminance
> - chose the big pattern to have the highest accuracy
> - after calibration, check in windows color management that "use own ICC profile" is activated
> - recalibrate every week in the beginning, later every month
> 
> I'm gonna let you guys know once I received the monitors in around 2 weeks when I'm back from Mexico!
Click to expand...

I love Mexico.







I loved the tequila factories I toured and the free tequila they gave you!

Anyway, I think most people should own a calibrator regardless which they choose. They all usually produce much better picture than what the box gives.







But also some wouldn't really need one because most calibrators are bought by really picky people (me) or professionals who require the correct color on the monitor like a designer or someone like that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skillzdude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shushumiga*
> 
> @skillzdude - no, it's not touch screen
> 
> @Resme - yes, i've got the same paper with my monitor
> 
> - but, i'm looking now you guy are speeking 'bout that calibration, would that help over bleeding ?
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately no - blb is a physical issue in IPS panels.
Click to expand...

Yup, BLB comes from the lighting they use put the image on your screen. The lighting leaks from the imperfections of the monitor normally in the corners because that's where it's mostly likely to be less flush when they put the monitor together.


----------



## flyingwolf

It is nice to see that this thread is still active and going strong because I have a couple of issues.

I just applied for membership. I am currently using 3 monitors, but have a 4th, I am just waiting to find the best way to mount them that works for me.



I came upon this thread due to an issue with one of my monitors (the right one) randomly going black for 2 or so seconds then coming back, seems to be completely random. Also only happens to this one monitor, cables have been switched around to no avail. All 3 monitors are on DP cables.

Also, first post.


----------



## zgr7

My eyes finally got used to my u2713hmt. I had very severe eye strains at first. Putting more distance between myself and the monitor, adding 2 8 watt CCFL lights behind the monitor and using some eye drops helped by a lot. If you are also experiencing same problems, give it some time.

I've also been using my monitor at 75hz for a while now. The program is called Calibrize. After windows' loading, the screen goes black for 2 seconds to change from 60hz to 75hz and then it's showtime







Much smoother in games compared to 60.


----------



## Mattgfx

I was one of the first to get the new panel( Also discovered it by opening it up). Mine is a May 2013 Rev A00 and it says U2713hmt on the back. I think my other rev models did also. I dont think there is any difference between the u2713hm and the u2713hmt .

Everyone should look on the back of their monitors.


----------



## zgr7

I experienced a small problem today which made me reinstall my OS in the end. I was seeing some strange banding in gradients basically. I know the panel is 8 bits but it was acting as if it was something like 6bits. In the end i found out that it was related to the ICC profile in use (which was the TTFcentral's custom profile for this monitor btw).

If you want to check if you have this problem or not, go to this link: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gradient.php
When you zoom into that image, you should be able to see 256 sections divided equally with this monitor. If you are seeing some other strange or unnatural lines (especially closer to the darker side), then it may mean you have a problem too.

I experienced this issue both in Firefox and Windows Photo Viewer. For some reason Chrome displayed the image properly. When i opened the photo in that link in Paint, it was also fine.

I'm now on a fresh Windows install and i'm NOT using ANY ICC profiles anymore. I didn't even install the monitor drivers that were on the CD. It's just a generic monitor now. No banding issues in any browsers, photo viewers or programs now.


----------



## random8

Depending on how old your model is, the ICC profile of tftcentral belongs to a total different panel.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *random8*
> 
> Depending on how old your model is, the ICC profile of tftcentral belongs to a total different panel.


Yeah. The monitor TFT Central reviewed used the original A00 panel which only me and a couple of other members of the club have.

Unless you are going to calibrate your monitor manually, I think the best cause of action is to not use an ICC Profile and just use the Standard preset mode. Even though the sRGB preset is meant to be factory calibrated, it just didn't look right.


----------



## shushumiga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I love Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the tequila factories I toured and the free tequila they gave you!
> 
> Anyway, I think most people should own a calibrator regardless which they choose. They all usually produce much better picture than what the box gives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But also some wouldn't really need one because most calibrators are bought by really picky people (me) or professionals who require the correct color on the monitor like a designer or someone like that.
> Yup, BLB comes from the lighting they use put the image on your screen. The lighting leaks from the imperfections of the monitor normally in the corners because that's where it's mostly likely to be less flush when they put the monitor together.


- well, in my case, it turned out that those guys in Switzerland gave DEMO monitor (sold DEMO monitor) to my friend for me, monitor is turned back, with bunch of excuses and some refund back, and brand new Oct 2013 is coming my way now, i'm expecting it at saturday ... hopefully, everything's gonna be in order

- but, at the end, this is a very strange case for Switzerland


----------



## Leethal

Hows the input lag and ghosting on this?

In the market for a 1440p High quality IPS panel that i can watch movies and game on


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> Hows the input lag and ghosting on this?
> 
> In the market for a 1440p High quality IPS panel that i can watch movies and game on


Input lag is decent. It has around 27 ms which is the same as its Asus competitor. Ghosting occurs on some models but chances are, you won't receive a panel that has this problem. Since this thread is mostly talking about how to fix problems, it may seem like the U2713HMs are plagued with problems but in fact, they aren't. Crosshatching is virtually non-existent in models now and BLB is inevitable in any LCD.









I'd recommend this monitor 5/5 and multiply that by 3 (how many I have).


----------



## ProjectZero

Hey guys,

So i finally decided to get this monitor... was tossing up between U2713H, 27EA83R and this one... Just wondering, i'm gonna talk to the sales rep to see if i can get it for a better price as well as request for a specific revision if possible. Could you please advise, currently, which rev has the least chance of any issues? A couple of posts above, I saw that A00 seem to be the newest? Is that true, are there newer revisions out?

Cheers.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> So i finally decided to get this monitor... was tossing up between U2713H, 27EA83R and this one... Just wondering, i'm gonna talk to the sales rep to see if i can get it for a better price as well as request for a specific revision if possible. Could you please advise, currently, which rev has the least chance of any issues? A couple of posts above, I saw that A00 seem to be the newest? Is that true, are there newer revisions out?
> 
> Cheers.


They won't accommodate your request for a certain revision, they'll probably say the newest revision has no problems. Anyway, try to get October A00.


----------



## enkay

Anybody here use dual 2713hm, I'm curious to see what the setup would look like...


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkay*
> 
> Anybody here use dual 2713hm, I'm curious to see what the setup would look like...


There are a few members who have dual monitors, here are a couple of pictures courtesy of @TheOx and @Kitler


----------



## enkay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> There are a few members who have dual monitors, here are a couple of pictures courtesy of @TheOx and @Kitler


Cool thx! Yea I was planning on doing a benq 24 144hz to go with my dell but the different sizes would bug me but I'm still open to it though but then I thought of a 2nd dell 27..man that would be beautiful.. I like the side by side but not the portrait. Decision decision...


----------



## twerk

Just started playing my all time favourite game for the first time in years. It really takes full advantage of my monitor


----------



## Iceycold

Just ordered mine on a Black Friday deal that ended in 10 minutes.. got it for $650 shipped. I was going to get it for $420 refurb but didn't want to risk not getting a full warranty, and it wasn't avaialble on the Dell outlet anymore. Goes for $850 regular.

WIll this monitor display 1440p with an HDMI cable that supports 1440p? My secondary 1080p monitor is connected by DVI.

Can't wait for 1440p!


----------



## FEAR.

Good buy, you're going to love 1440p!

I couldn't tell you if if does or doesn't work but your graphics card should have two dvi ports? Otherwise you can just use HDMI for the second monitor.


----------



## COMBO2

Any tips on cleaning this screen?

I can't get it clean!!


----------



## eggs2see

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceycold*
> 
> Just ordered mine on a Black Friday deal that ended in 10 minutes.. got it for $650 shipped. I was going to get it for $420 refurb but didn't want to risk not getting a full warranty, and it wasn't avaialble on the Dell outlet anymore. Goes for $850 regular.
> 
> WIll this monitor display 1440p with an HDMI cable that supports 1440p? My secondary 1080p monitor is connected by DVI.
> 
> Can't wait for 1440p!


The HDMI won't support 1440p, you need to use DisplayPort or Dual link DVI.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> Any tips on cleaning this screen?
> 
> I can't get it clean!!


How did it get dirty? I use a dry microfibre cloth, but if you have something nasty on there you may need to use some solvent to get that off first.

Damp paper towel will work in most cases, make sure it's not dripping though, water and electronics don't play nice together.


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eggs2see*
> 
> The HDMI won't support 1440p, you need to use DisplayPort or Dual link DVI.
> How did it get dirty? I use a dry microfibre cloth, but if you have something nasty on there you may need to use some solvent to get that off first.
> 
> Damp paper towel will work in most cases, make sure it's not dripping though, water and electronics don't play nice together.


Alright, thanks for that.

Just over the months I've had it's got dirty. I tried a microfiber cloth but that didn't really do anything.


----------



## eggs2see

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> Alright, thanks for that.
> 
> Just over the months I've had it's got dirty. I tried a microfiber cloth but that didn't really do anything.


Try using a little more force.


----------



## COMBO2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eggs2see*
> 
> Try using a little more force.


I was using a fair bit of force, and don't want to break my amazing monitor...


----------



## Rar4f

could someone please enlighten me about the issues of the revised Dell U2713HM, and how i can identify it?


----------



## velocityx

let me just say

"you don't wanna know, really"

;d make your life better;p


----------



## Rar4f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> let me just say
> 
> "you don't wanna know, really"
> 
> ;d make your life better;p


I do, a dell u2713hm is being sold for cheaper. And if i can find out which version it is, it will save me from getting the bad version. So please help me,


----------



## iARDAs

Anyone connected a newgen console to this monitor yet?


----------



## Mattgfx

News on Dell monitors. Looks like we can exspect the upgrade to this monitor in 4K form in early 2014.

http://www.engadget.com/2013/12/02/dell-ultrasharp-4k-monitors/


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattgfx*
> 
> News on Dell monitors. Looks like we can exspect the upgrade to this monitor in 4K form in early 2014.
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2013/12/02/dell-ultrasharp-4k-monitors/


If it really does end up being under $1000 then I'm sold.

Although I would probably have to buy an entirely new rig to go with it too


----------



## Mattgfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> If it really does end up being under $1000 then I'm sold.
> 
> Although I would probably have to buy an entirely new rig to go with it too


Yeah i wonder how well it will handle fast pace stuff at such high res. You also need a pretty expensive GFX card, probably two of them to run mainstream games at full quality.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> If it really does end up being under $1000 then I'm sold.
> 
> Although I would probably have to buy an entirely new rig to go with it too


2014 I will be upgrading to the upcoming 8 core Intel CPU with DDR4 and will probably also grab a 880 gtx and hopefully a 890 GTX if they will have a Dual Core GPU.

So this means, I better stay away from a possible PS4 purchase.

I hope they work close with Nvidia and release a GSYNC version.


----------



## Kitler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> There are a few members who have dual monitors, here are a couple of pictures courtesy of @TheOx and @Kitler


Hey that is my picture









Jk I feel honored to be referenced.

I was hoping these would go on sale for Black Friday/Cyber Monday. Guess not!


----------



## Kyno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattgfx*
> 
> News on Dell monitors. Looks like we can exspect the upgrade to this monitor in 4K form in early 2014.
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2013/12/02/dell-ultrasharp-4k-monitors/


I'm wondering about the density, which would be 157.35 ppi on the 28". That number seems very high to me for common use, I find fonts on the Dell U2713HM at 2560x1440 to be already small enough









For comparaison, 27" at 2560x1440 is 108.79 ppi, whereas 1920x1080 is 85.46 ppi.

http://pixeldensitycalculator.com/


----------



## TheOx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyno*
> 
> I'm wondering about the density, which would be 157.35 on the 28". That number seems very high to me for common use, I find fonts on the Dell U2713HM at 2560x1440 to be already small enough


Agreed! I always find myself creeping forward to read long articles more so in portrait mode however I reckon the 28" will be the best size out of dells 4k monitor range. 24"is just too small for that reso.


----------



## Rar4f

Would been very helpful if in first post there was info about the revised version so that people don't have to search for answers from page to page to have questions answered


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rar4f*
> 
> Would been very helpful if in first post there was info about the revised version so that people don't have to search for answers from page to page to have questions answered


Yeah the idea of the clubs are great - this huge knowledge repository. But its benefit gets lost a bit when it takes hours of reading to get anything useful. Be nice if the OPs of the club threads were constantly being updated with useful information and links, etc... but that would probably be a mountain of work for the person doing it.


----------



## Anoxy

Soooo Dell upgrade program? U2713HM to 4k? eh? eh? how about it


----------



## bustacap22

Anyone here using the U2713HM in eyefinity??? Wondering about benchmarks and hardware. I have an opportunity of getting another one from a friend of mine. Dual 7970 w/ i7 3930k. If my rig is capable of running decent benchmarks I am going to pull the trigger and buy my friends monitor and then purchase another for eyefinity. Setup will more than likely be in portrait mode. Thanks.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bustacap22*
> 
> Anyone here using the U2713HM in eyefinity??? Wondering about benchmarks and hardware. I have an opportunity of getting another one from a friend of mine. Dual 7970 w/ i7 3930k. If my rig is capable of running decent benchmarks I am going to pull the trigger and buy my friends monitor and then purchase another for eyefinity. Setup will more than likely be in portrait mode. Thanks.


I'm on the green team so I'm in surround but let me tell you, the biggest problem I've encountered isn't mutiple monitor gaming and getting enough GPU power but it's the fact that a lot of games don't like SLI or XFire.


----------



## bustacap22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'm on the green team so I'm in surround but let me tell you, the biggest problem I've encountered isn't mutiple monitor gaming and getting enough GPU power but it's the fact that a lot of games don't like SLI or XFire.


Am I hearing that dual 7970 will be struggling to get decent benchmarks at 7680x1440p????


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bustacap22*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'm on the green team so I'm in surround but let me tell you, the biggest problem I've encountered isn't mutiple monitor gaming and getting enough GPU power but it's the fact that a lot of games don't like SLI or XFire.
> 
> 
> 
> Am I hearing that dual 7970 will be struggling to get decent benchmarks at 7680x1440p????
Click to expand...

No, benchmarks wouldn't be too bad but still won't be as good as you think. Also, it's mostly that a lot of programs and games don't support SLI/Xfire so that's the problem. Imagine running hardware on something that doesn't support it or the drivers won't work properly, that's what you're going to be dealing with. Also, to properly run my setup, I bought 2 extra 680s (after it went on sale so it was only $350 each) to run it properly.


----------



## bustacap22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> No, benchmarks wouldn't be too bad but still won't be as good as you think. Also, it's mostly that a lot of programs and games don't support SLI/Xfire so that's the problem. Imagine running hardware on something that doesn't support it or the drivers won't work properly, that's what you're going to be dealing with. Also, to properly run my setup, I bought 2 extra 680s (after it went on sale so it was only $350 each) to run it properly.


Ya, I hear what your saying.....I was not using any overclock on my cpu or gpu when I was using eyefinity 5760x1080. I just really didn't need it when gaming and I was getting great results. Now, that I have a single monitor at 1440p and the option to get a 2nd Dell. I figured the time is right to OC the rig to its full potential get my 3 monitor setup again and game at 7680x1440p. Once I heard that my friend was letting his 5 month old Dell go for $400. I just started to visualize a new setup......I'm sure you've been there and can relate.....


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bustacap22*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> No, benchmarks wouldn't be too bad but still won't be as good as you think. Also, it's mostly that a lot of programs and games don't support SLI/Xfire so that's the problem. Imagine running hardware on something that doesn't support it or the drivers won't work properly, that's what you're going to be dealing with. Also, to properly run my setup, I bought 2 extra 680s (after it went on sale so it was only $350 each) to run it properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, I hear what your saying.....I was not using any overclock on my cpu or gpu when I was using eyefinity 5760x1080. I just really didn't need it when gaming and I was getting great results. Now, that I have a single monitor at 1440p and the option to get a 2nd Dell. I figured the time is right to OC the rig to its full potential get my 3 monitor setup again and game at 7680x1440p. Once I heard that my friend was letting his 5 month old Dell go for $400. I just started to visualize a new setup......I'm sure you've been there and can relate.....
Click to expand...

I personally run mine portrait but when I do game, I just play on the middle monitor. I still get low FPS on BF4 when I play with all 3 but single monitor feels like the best when online gaming other than when I play single player campaigns or MMOs like FFXIV.

Don't mix 1080p eyefinity with 1440p eyefinity, they're just on completely different levels. 1440p really stresses out your GPUs but I don't have a 7970 so I wouldn't know how it would cope with the stress. My best advice, try it out and if you can't game on all three, just game on one until you can afford to get another 7970 or 2 more of them.


----------



## bustacap22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I personally run mine portrait but when I do game, I just play on the middle monitor. I still get low FPS on BF4 when I play with all 3 but single monitor feels like the best when online gaming other than when I play single player campaigns or MMOs like FFXIV.
> 
> Don't mix 1080p eyefinity with 1440p eyefinity, they're just on completely different levels. 1440p really stresses out your GPUs but I don't have a 7970 so I wouldn't know how it would cope with the stress. My best advice, try it out and if you can't game on all three, just game on one until you can afford to get another 7970 or 2 more of them.


Am I hearing that your triple SLI 680 is struggling to run BF4 on Surround??? What kind of fps are you getting?? Also, would love to see a pic of your triple monitor setup in portrait. thxs.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bustacap22*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I personally run mine portrait but when I do game, I just play on the middle monitor. I still get low FPS on BF4 when I play with all 3 but single monitor feels like the best when online gaming other than when I play single player campaigns or MMOs like FFXIV.
> 
> Don't mix 1080p eyefinity with 1440p eyefinity, they're just on completely different levels. 1440p really stresses out your GPUs but I don't have a 7970 so I wouldn't know how it would cope with the stress. My best advice, try it out and if you can't game on all three, just game on one until you can afford to get another 7970 or 2 more of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I hearing that your triple SLI 680 is struggling to run BF4 on Surround??? What kind of fps are you getting?? Also, would love to see a pic of your triple monitor setup in portrait. thxs.
Click to expand...

I'll take a picture soon, was planning to upload some anyway.







I have no problem on single monitor but when on triple, it goes down really fast. Specially with settings maxed out in-game. There are lots of people who have triple U2713HMs and you can ask them too.


----------



## Iceycold

Oh, my god.

All the pixels..

This thing makes WoW look like a current game, 1080p so inferior!


----------



## ProjectZero

Will be joining the family soon boys! Ordered mine on Monday for AU$574 shipped and should arrive on 9/12... anything i should be looking out for? oh and wth is cross hatching lol... yeah... i'm a noob


----------



## Rar4f

I ordered one too. Hoping i will not receive a monitor with issues


----------



## Enphenate

Been pretty satisfied with my U2713HMt (A00 Oct13) for the past two weeks







Haven't gamed in close to a year but finally fired up BF4 and civilization 5 and everything looks beautiful. My GTX 670 seems to be handling the higher res fine.

Has anyone recently bought a Colorimeter to calibrate their display with? After studying eBay for a few weeks I finally purchased the most suited EFI-ES1000 (X-rite i1 Spectrophotometer) which was recently calibrated and had very little use on it as well as the latest firmware as opposed to almost any other listing. Looking forward to making this beautiful display even better.

Just throwing this out there, if anyone bought a X-Rite i1 i1Display Pro (Colorimeter) recently to calibrate their monitor, I would be willing to send you my EFI-ES1000 to profile your i1Display Pro in order to maximize your calibration. Only catch is, you have to send me your i1Display Pro so I can profile it to my EFI-ES1000 in order to be able to calibrate my screen it to the fullest potential. This way it saves either party the $300+ it costs to buy either device and both end up with a better calibration







.

Win win if you ask me. PM me if interested.


----------



## Rar4f

can't you calibrate a monitor to max without devices?


----------



## skuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enphenate*
> 
> Been pretty satisfied with my U2713HMt (A00 Oct13) for the past two weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't gamed in close to a year but finally fired up BF4 and civilization 5 and everything looks beautiful. My GTX 670 seems to be handling the higher res fine.
> 
> Has anyone recently bought a Colorimeter to calibrate their display with? After studying eBay for a few weeks I finally purchased the most suited EFI-ES1000 (X-rite i1 Spectrophotometer) which was recently calibrated and had very little use on it as well as the latest firmware as opposed to almost any other listing. Looking forward to making this beautiful display even better.
> 
> Just throwing this out there, if anyone bought a X-Rite i1 i1Display Pro (Colorimeter) recently to calibrate their monitor, I would be willing to send you my EFI-ES1000 to profile your i1Display Pro in order to maximize your calibration. Only catch is, you have to send me your i1Display Pro so I can profile it to my EFI-ES1000 in order to be able to calibrate my screen it to the fullest potential. This way it saves either party the $300+ it costs to buy either device and both end up with a better calibration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Win win if you ask me. PM me if interested.


with an nvidia card, the colorimeter calibration doesn't matter anyway, at least not in fullscreen games. it only matters in desktop mode, i.e. if you mainly work with photos and video.

look here.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1107875/nvidia-forever-ignoring-custom-color-profile-support-in-full-screen-games


----------



## Enphenate

You can, but after studying and researching a bit on calibration, a Spectophotometer (Xrite-i1pro, EFI-ES1000) is much more precise at calibrating color, but can fall short when measuring black levels. This is where a Colorimeter (i1Display Pro, ColorMunky, Spyder 4) comes in. So if you profile a Colorimeter with a Spectophotometer you will get more precise results. These two seemed to be a very good combo with many people on AVS forums.

If I calibrate my monitor alone with my EFI-ES1000 it will still produce a much better picture than stock. Same goes with a Colorimeter but when used together they provide the most efficient results









Quote:


> A spectrophotometer (also known as a spectroradiometer) is a good choice for a primary reference calibration instrument. Therefore it is a good choice for creating profiles as a reference meter. The spectrophotometer is designed to measure light energy at various frequencies across the entire spectrum of visible light. Its measurement returns data from 400nm (nanometers) to 700nm or broader. Basically, it measures many bands of light at once. These different bands of spectral data are brought together to identify individual colors. Measuring across bands of light in this manner can very accurately describe the quality of light that is output from a display, but does have the drawback of often taking much longer to take readings at lower light levels as each sensor is collecting only a small fraction of the available light. It also requires dark calibration offsets to ensure accuracy; this can be an automated shutter mechanism in more sophisticated models or a regular manual dark calibration in consumer models.
> 
> A colorimeter makes use of filters to measure the intensity of red, green and blue. The filters reduce a broad range of light wavelengths into a few measurement values. Therefore, the accuracy and quality of these instruments depend a lot on the filters used - how durable they are over time, what colors they are specifically created to measure, and how accurately their coloration matches the standard observer curves.
> 
> Unlike a spectrophotometer, the colorimeter has an internal EPROM that needs yearly calibration to adjust for changes in the internal color filters. This EPROM in the colorimeter stores different calibration tables for different displays.
> 
> So in summation I came to realize that to achieve an accurate work product I would be best served by having BOTH a spectrophotometer AND a colorimeter. My objective would be to create an individual profile of each and every display in CalMAN "before" I initiate the calibration process. The spectrophotometer would be the "reference" meter. The "target" meter would be the colorimeter. After a profile is created taking measurements on the pre-calibrated display, the calibration process would then be performed using the colorimeter, which performs faster throughout and is able to read more stably into very low light levels. Profiling through the software involves using the profile editor (built in as a first step in many workflows) and setting up a target meter and reference meter. These meters would then both read the display and create a custom calibration matrix for that display, which is visible on the CalMAN screen. The profile is automatically selected by the software and on the top of the screen it shows a large green "P" next to the meter indicator bar to indicate it is using the profile. Accessing the stored profiles was a little less clear. I had to select the advanced meter options check-box (settings tab) on the meter select page and could then find a drop-down of all the profiles I had created near the bottom of the box.


----------



## Darius Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*
> 
> Yeah, after I posted I kinda figured I should do my own troubleshoot. Cart before horse issue XD. I do know the GPU worked fine with my previous monitor, so I'm ruling that out at the moment. I did update my GPU drivers to 11.10 beta 2, but I can't pinpoint if it was before or after this issue surfaced. Guess over the weekend I'll try 11.11 and if it still happens, I'll fall back to 11.8 beta2 which wasn't giving me any issue on my old monitor. It does seem kinda convenient so I hope its the drivers.
> *
> I doubt it'll be the DVI cable*, seems odd it'll go bad a month after use. But if the drivers don't help I'll try my old one.
> 
> On a side note, the overdrive issue on the new panel (which hasn't really bothered me) is quite noticeable I find in BF4 beta.


Update: After a reboot I had spent more time paying attention and found the monitor would be fine for about 5+ days then start blinking out. Once it started it would get more frequent to the point it was happening every few seconds (this would be over the coarse of 3-7 days). Reboot fixed it for about 5 days again then rinse and repeat. Swapped out the DVI cable and no issues for 2-ish weeks now.

So it would seem this odd issue is over







And go figure it may have been the DVI cable after all XD


----------



## Bloodred217

Hello!

I've been reading this thread since I'm looking to buy an U2713HM, but since it's so long I'm getting confused with all the QC issues and revisions and panel versions that everyone has been posting about. In the end, if I buy one now am I likely to get one with issues such as very bad BLB (hate it) or cross hatching?

People also seem to be happy with these for gaming purposes, has anybody noticed the ~20ms input lag? I'm currently on a screen with around 10ms input lag and can't notice that, but I have no idea what doubling that would feel like.


----------



## bustacap22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodred217*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I've been reading this thread since I'm looking to buy an U2713HM, but since it's so long I'm getting confused with all the QC issues and revisions and panel versions that everyone has been posting about. In the end, if I buy one now am I likely to get one with issues such as very bad BLB (hate it) or cross hatching?
> 
> People also seem to be happy with these for gaming purposes, has anybody noticed the ~20ms input lag? I'm currently on a screen with around 10ms input lag and can't notice that, but I have no idea what doubling that would feel like.


Get this monitor and pull the trigger. Its really no diff than the silicon lottery. If you get one that has "very bad BLB as you indicated then return it. Reason many of us here purchased this monitor is how well Dell handles returns/exchanges. Also, I went from playing eyefinity for gaming to a single 1440p monitor. The difference in the resolution is something that YOU would need to just experience for yourself if you haven't already. I do miss the multi-monitor setup but I dont miss playing in 1080p. Good Luck.


----------



## chattzx

Just ordered one of these off amazon yesterday for my first pc build







putting everything together this week


----------



## Bloodred217

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bustacap22*
> 
> Get this monitor and pull the trigger. Its really no diff than the silicon lottery. If you get one that has "very bad BLB as you indicated then return it. Reason many of us here purchased this monitor is how well Dell handles returns/exchanges. Also, I went from playing eyefinity for gaming to a single 1440p monitor. The difference in the resolution is something that YOU would need to just experience for yourself if you haven't already. I do miss the multi-monitor setup but I dont miss playing in 1080p. Good Luck.


You are of course perfectly right, I pulled the trigger on one. Should be here in a few days, the shop I bought it from told me they have A00s and it recently came in stock, so I hope I'm getting a good one.


----------



## shogun-r

The ghosting issue : How can I see if there is some ghosting? Actually I don't have so much experience about monitors and don't know how a good monitor should look.

I don't know what to expect









One thing I can say is that when I'm scrolling text in browser I see some kind of chopping when im scrolling. Looks like it's a issue in the browser. Got Firefox but Explorer has the same for me. When I'm scrolling in for example Word there is a lot less of this.

Has tried several pictures and tried to moving them and looking for ghosting. For example a picture of a hand. I don't clearly see a effect of double fingers. But the thing is that I don't know how strong the effect should be and what's normal.

Has tried to look at videos, and think that they look very clear and don't think that I can see any strange effect.

So as I told before, hard for me to say what's good and what to expect. With my normal use I can't see any BLB so what ever and can't see any cross hatching either.

The monitor is Rev A00 Sep 2013 and one the package it's written with smal font U2713HMt.


----------



## Bloodred217

Ghosting makes objects in motion appear blurred and/or as if they're leaving a trail behind them. If you move your mouse cursor and focus on the cursor instead of the entire screen, you should clearly spot this on pretty much any IPS panel.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodred217*
> 
> Ghosting makes objects in motion appear blurred and/or as if they're leaving a trail behind them. If you move your mouse cursor and focus on the cursor instead of the entire screen, you should clearly spot this on pretty much any IPS panel.


Any 60Hz screen, actually. The overriding cause of that blur is from the movement of your own eyes rather than the pixel response behaviour of the monitor. That is why the cursor looks so different if you are looking at it and therefore tracking it vs. staring at a single spot on the screen. A better demonstration of this effect - http://testufo.com/#test=mprt.


----------



## shogun-r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodred217*
> 
> Ghosting makes objects in motion appear blurred and/or as if they're leaving a trail behind them. If you move your mouse cursor and focus on the cursor instead of the entire screen, you should clearly spot this on pretty much any IPS panel.


Is it any way to get a picture of potential ghosting? I mean like they have made in this review http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_u2713hm.htm under responsivenes.


----------



## drewnibrow

Hello all, I made an account to ask a question regarding the u2713hm and I thought the more experienced monitor pro's here could help me out with my dilemma. I recently purchased the ultrasharp u2713hm from an online retailer and the unit I received had unacceptable backlight bleed.

My question is: Do I send the unit back to the e-tailer for exchange, or contact Dell directly for a replacement via the warranty?I know these monitors can be a hit or miss, but I hear it is well worth going through 1or 2 exchanges to get a good one! Please let me know what you all think


----------



## bustacap22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drewnibrow*
> 
> Hello all, I made an account to ask a question regarding the u2713hm and I thought the more experienced monitor pro's here could help me out with my dilemma. I recently purchased the ultrasharp u2713hm from an online retailer and the unit I received had unacceptable backlight bleed.
> 
> My question is: Do I send the unit back to the e-tailer for exchange, or contact Dell directly for a replacement via the warranty?I know these monitors can be a hit or miss, but I hear it is well worth going through 1or 2 exchanges to get a good one! Please let me know what you all think


I suggest contacting Dell 1st and see what they have to say. I purchased mine from a private seller. Prior to the sale, I contacted Dell to confirm that the monitor is still under warranty. I had to switch ownership of the monitor which the Dell Rep, took my email address and sent form to complete in changing ownership. It maybe different for you since you purchased yours from an e-tailer.


----------



## Bloodred217

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Any 60Hz screen, actually. The overriding cause of that blur is from the movement of your own eyes rather than the pixel response behaviour of the monitor. That is why the cursor looks so different if you are looking at it and therefore tracking it vs. staring at a single spot on the screen. A better demonstration of this effect - http://testufo.com/#test=mprt.


I've recently took out one of my old CRTs since my 2nd monitor broke, true enough it was running at 75Hz but movement was much, much less blurred compared to my 5ms IPS. I don't think that was just because of a 15Hz bump in refresh rate, it was because of the much faster response time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shogun-r*
> 
> Is it any way to get a picture of potential ghosting? I mean like they have made in this review http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_u2713hm.htm under responsivenes.


You could probably download PixPerAn, run it and try to get a picture of the screen if you have a good enough camera, basically do the same thing they did in the review. I'm not sure what camera or settings you need to use though.


----------



## PCM2

Wrong conclusion there, Bloodred. CRTs are impulse-type displays which mean they flick on and off constantly. This causes your eyes to only move for a relatively short period of time compared to your common 'sample and hold' LCD. Hence there is less blur. This is a key reason 'LightBoost' and other strobe backlight technologies for LCDs are able to reduce motion blur significantly.


----------



## Bloodred217

Yeah you are right. Initially you said you'd see that kind of blur on any 60Hz screen, you wouldn't see it on a CRT due to the way it works as you've pointed out, but yeah you should see it on any LCD that doesn't use a strobe backlight AFAIK.


----------



## ProjectZero

WOO mine arrived today... finished setting it up... The monitor is fantastic, a little things here and there that requires a bit of tweaking... nothing major. No stuck pixels from my inspection and it can go up to 90hz!!!! A00 Oct so i think its good

Just a few questions though, how do you turn off dynamic contrast, mine seems to be blacked out... i remember reading in this thread that you can do that...

Also, my monitors white seems really... i'm currently using standard atm, is that the preset to be using?

Will add photo and officially join the club tomorrow


----------



## skuko

i am now debating whether to pick this one up, or wait for the 34" ultra wide....i think i'll wait to at least see the pricetag on the new one.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodred217*
> 
> Yeah you are right. Initially you said you'd see that kind of blur on any 60Hz screen, you wouldn't see it on a CRT due to the way it works as you've pointed out, but yeah you should see it on any LCD that doesn't use a strobe backlight AFAIK.


Yes I should have been specific and said any 60Hz LCD/sample and hold display.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skuko*
> 
> i am now debating whether to pick this one up, or wait for the 34" ultra wide....i think i'll wait to at least see the pricetag on the new one.


I think that would be a good idea. I am also anxiously awaiting news on the price.


----------



## Bloodred217

My screen arrived today!








I received an A00 Aug 2013 2713HMt. No out of the ordinary backlight bleed, no uniformity issues, no ghosting issues and colors are great! Played a match of BF4 and I'm very happy with it, I didn't feel the increased input lag at all and it definitely didn't hamper my performance. The game looks absolutely gorgeous too.









There's one thing that really bothered me though. Just after I first set it up I left it with a full-screen browser on my YouTube subscriptions page for about 30 minutes while I put all the cables away and arranged everything on my desk. I then tried it with my PS3 out of curiosity and noticed image retention where the video thumbnails and video titles had been. I played GTA V for about 2 minutes and after that it was gone. Needless to say this bothers me considering it's quite an expensive screen.

Has anyone else encountered this? Could it be just something that happened because the screen was brand new and unused or am I going to have to worry about it constantly? I'd rather switch it out for a different one than have to deal with image retention.


----------



## Enphenate

I have been in the process of fine tuning and calibrating my A00 Oct 13 HMt model all week. Already calibrated twice and it came out pretty good but going to re do it tonight to try and get even better results.

I will post my settings and the ICC profile if anyone's interested.


----------



## Mjolnir125

So are these all saying HMt on them now? Is there a consensus on if it is different or not? So far it seems like people are saying the HMt models have more washed out colors, but may not suffer from the inverse ghosting that the other new A00 models suffered from.


----------



## shogun-r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodred217*
> 
> My screen arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received an A00 Aug 2013 2713HMt. No out of the ordinary backlight bleed, no uniformity issues, no ghosting issues and colors are great! Played a match of BF4 and I'm very happy with it, I didn't feel the increased input lag at all and it definitely didn't hamper my performance. The game looks absolutely gorgeous too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's one thing that really bothered me though. Just after I first set it up I left it with a full-screen browser on my YouTube subscriptions page for about 30 minutes while I put all the cables away and arranged everything on my desk. I then tried it with my PS3 out of curiosity and noticed image retention where the video thumbnails and video titles had been. I played GTA V for about 2 minutes and after that it was gone. Needless to say this bothers me considering it's quite an expensive screen.
> 
> Has anyone else encountered this? Could it be just something that happened because the screen was brand new and unused or am I going to have to worry about it constantly? I'd rather switch it out for a different one than have to deal with image retention.


How do you check for ghosting? I have a hard time to understand how strong the effect is. Maybe I see someting sometimes or maybe it's my eyes that's fool me


----------



## Bloodred217

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> So are these all saying HMt on them now? Is there a consensus on if it is different or not? So far it seems like people are saying the HMt models have more washed out colors, but may not suffer from the inverse ghosting that the other new A00 models suffered from.


I have never seen an older version of this screen but mine definitely does not look washed out to me. I also have an HP ZR24w and a cheapish LG 23EA63V-P (AH-IPS) and this one is more vibrant than both my other monitors. The colors look natural to my (untrained) eye, if they were more vibrant than this I'd be tempted to say that they were oversaturated.

Mine says HMt and other than the short-term image retention I experienced the screen has no issues like excessive blur, cross hatching, severe BLB (it has some in the upper left, but nothing I consider abnormal, it's quite minimal). It is IPS though so the black level isn't great and IPS glow is definitely noticeable. I also read about some supposed issues with the USB 3.0 hub, but mine seems to be fine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shogun-r*
> 
> How do you check for ghosting? I have a hard time to understand how strong the effect is. Maybe I see someting sometimes or maybe it's my eyes that's fool me


I just compared it to my other 2 screens and came to the conclusion that the differences in motion blur were completely negligible, all my screens perform pretty much the same and the other 2 are rated at 5ms instead of 8.

Try www.testufo.com to test, the UFO should look blurred, which is normal on this screen and most LCDs. If you see any weird/inverted colors around the UFO then you're seeing the effects of LCD overdrive that's too aggressive AFAIK.


----------



## Mjolnir125

What you should be looking for here isn't blur from normal ghosting, but rather INVERSE of REVERSE ghosting caused by too much overdrive being applied to the panel. This manifests as dark trails behind light objects, or lighter trails behind dark objects.

Here are some images I have posted a few times already in this thread, but the people looking for images of ghosting apparently haven't found them:
Here is the newer Rev A00 panel (not HMt):


Here is the A01 panel that I currently have, which has very little noticeable reverse ghosting but a little crosshatching:


You can see the top photo has darker ghosting, and the ghosting behind dark objects is yellow, which is quite noticeable.


----------



## Bloodred217

That's the kind of ghosting I was looking for as well, but the monitor I got doesn't seem have the excessive overdrive issue.


----------



## Enphenate

I calibrated my A00 OCT13 U2713HMt model last night with my i1 Pro Spectrophotometer and got some pretty good results. Achieved 99.4% sRGB colorspace / 72.9% Adobe RGB with 721.5:1 contrast ratio (could of been better if I had a colorimeter) with the target of 120 luminance and 6500k daylight color temperature.

Settings are

Preset Mode: Custom Color
Red: 92
Green: 98
Blue: 99

Brightness: 34
Contrast: 75

Here are links to the actual ICC profile and a HTML profile report with extra results from the calibration.
ICC Profile
Verification Report

To install a calibration profile you can use DisplayProfile as well as look at TFTcentral for ICC profile instructions.

Enjoy


----------



## TrueLies64

Spread the word: U2713HM on sale at Dell.ca website foe CA $529.00 for the next ten hours.


----------



## Hardrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrueLies64*
> 
> Spread the word: U2713HM on sale at Dell.ca website foe CA $529.00 for the next ten hours.


Dang, thats a good sale


----------



## Hardrock

Oh Massive FAIL, no US shipping AAAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## bustacap22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hardrock*
> 
> Oh Massive FAIL, no US shipping AAAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH


what do u mean....nobody outside of California can get this monitor shipped???


----------



## Hardrock

It is Dell CANADA that has the sale. I am chatting with dell online to see if it is gonna be available in the USA. I will update shortly .


----------



## bustacap22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hardrock*
> 
> It is Dell CANADA that has the sale. I am chatting with dell online to see if it is gonna be available in the USA. I will update shortly .


Ahh...Ok. saw the ca. thought is was California.....


----------



## Hardrock

So it seems that Dell.Ca sale is not available in the USA.

HOWEVER, I chatted with a Dell rep online who said he could talk to the USA discount department to see if they would give me that sale price in the USA. He is going to E-mail me in 1 hour and let me know what they say. So if you are in the USA chat online w/ Dell and ask for the Canada discount.


----------



## mrock

Just received my 2nd u2713HM through the Dell sale. Got an October REV A00 panel. Everything looks good. No BLB, ghosting, or cross-hatching. It is also very uniform. Pretty happy after calibrating with i1DisplayPro. The results are that it perfectly matches my 1st U2713HM which was a May REV A00 panel. I could never get my other monitors to perfectly match as they were SVPA and CPVA panels from Samsung.

The U2713HM May REV A00 also doesn't have any of the earlier reported problems like cross-hatching. The only problem with my 1st is that there is one stuck pixel but I don't notice in normal use.

Overall, I'm really happy with these monitors. The only thing that might be less than perfect is the IPS glow. I notice it coming from Samsung PVA panels.


----------



## Enphenate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hardrock*
> 
> Dang, thats a good sale


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrueLies64*
> 
> Spread the word: U2713HM on sale at Dell.ca website foe CA $529.00 for the next ten hours.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bustacap22*
> 
> what do u mean....nobody outside of California can get this monitor shipped???


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hardrock*
> 
> So it seems that Dell.Ca sale is not available in the USA.
> 
> HOWEVER, I chatted with a Dell rep online who said he could talk to the USA discount department to see if they would give me that sale price in the USA. He is going to E-mail me in 1 hour and let me know what they say. So if you are in the USA chat online w/ Dell and ask for the Canada discount.


Guys all you have to do is talk to the dell chat representatives or call them over the phone and wait to get a good one that will approve it for you. Their floor price for a brand new U2713HMt is $500 + tax. After a small chat stating how interested you are, and how the price always fluctuates it shouldn't be hard to get it for that price. Heck I got my brand new HMt for $460 out the door thanks to the $400 + $75 gift card promo they had a month ago.


----------



## shogun-r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodred217*
> 
> I have never seen an older version of this screen but mine definitely does not look washed out to me. I also have an HP ZR24w and a cheapish LG 23EA63V-P (AH-IPS) and this one is more vibrant than both my other monitors. The colors look natural to my (untrained) eye, if they were more vibrant than this I'd be tempted to say that they were oversaturated.
> 
> Mine says HMt and other than the short-term image retention I experienced the screen has no issues like excessive blur, cross hatching, severe BLB (it has some in the upper left, but nothing I consider abnormal, it's quite minimal). It is IPS though so the black level isn't great and IPS glow is definitely noticeable. I also read about some supposed issues with the USB 3.0 hub, but mine seems to be fine.
> I just compared it to my other 2 screens and came to the conclusion that the differences in motion blur were completely negligible, all my screens perform pretty much the same and the other 2 are rated at 5ms instead of 8.
> 
> Try www.testufo.com to test, the UFO should look blurred, which is normal on this screen and most LCDs. If you see any weird/inverted colors around the UFO then you're seeing the effects of LCD overdrive that's too aggressive AFAIK.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> What you should be looking for here isn't blur from normal ghosting, but rather INVERSE of REVERSE ghosting caused by too much overdrive being applied to the panel. This manifests as dark trails behind light objects, or lighter trails behind dark objects.
> 
> Here are some images I have posted a few times already in this thread, but the people looking for images of ghosting apparently haven't found them:
> Here is the newer Rev A00 panel (not HMt):
> 
> 
> Here is the A01 panel that I currently have, which has very little noticeable reverse ghosting but a little crosshatching:
> 
> 
> You can see the top photo has darker ghosting, and the ghosting behind dark objects is yellow, which is quite noticeable.


So in the example of the UFO I should see "shadows" after the UFO. But if the shadows are light in the upper UFO with the dark background it's a sign of ghosting? Has I understood this right?

In the two UFO's under with lighter and even more lighter background the shadows should be lighter but little darker and the actual background. BUT if I see darker shadows that is a sign of ghosting?

Right?


----------



## shogun-r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> What you should be looking for here isn't blur from normal ghosting, but rather INVERSE of REVERSE ghosting caused by too much overdrive being applied to the panel. This manifests as dark trails behind light objects, or lighter trails behind dark objects.
> 
> Here are some images I have posted a few times already in this thread, but the people looking for images of ghosting apparently haven't found them:
> Here is the newer Rev A00 panel (not HMt):
> 
> 
> Here is the A01 panel that I currently have, which has very little noticeable reverse ghosting but a little crosshatching:
> 
> 
> You can see the top photo has darker ghosting, and the ghosting behind dark objects is yellow, which is quite noticeable.


I suppose that they are moving in the test







Do you have the test so that I can test on my 2713HM.


----------



## iARDAs

I started to have some buzzing sound on white ground. Not too bothersome, but is there anything I can do?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I started to have some buzzing sound on white ground. Not too bothersome, but is there anything I can do?


Sadly not. That was a problem with the earlier revision that got fixed with the A01, which version to you have?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Sadly not. That was a problem with the earlier revision that got fixed with the A01, which version to you have?


A00.

Actually I figured out the problem. I always leave the preset at the "game mode" Brighness is maxed out. And since I don't need the gaming mode while surfing the web, I just switch it to "Text Mode"... So far no buzzing sound.


----------



## Rar4f

I connect dvi-d cable from monitor to my gpu.
I connect the cable with a usb connector to usb connection of my motherboard.
I also plugged in the power of the monitor.

Yet it shows nothing up.
When i press on button, nothing happens. No light up. Is this monitor dead or something?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rar4f*
> 
> I connect dvi-d cable from monitor to my gpu.
> I connect the cable with a usb connector to usb connection of my motherboard.
> I also plugged in the power of the monitor.
> 
> Yet it shows nothing up.
> When i press on button, nothing happens. No light up. Is this monitor dead or something?


Did you switch to Dual DVI via the buttons on the monitor? You have to select the INPUT method.


----------



## Rar4f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Did you switch to Dual DVI via the buttons on the monitor? You have to select the INPUT method.


I dont think i did. Do i need to power up the monitor first through hdmi and go through monitor menu or is it a external button behind the monitor that u just press?

EDIT: I did nove the power plug properly in the monitor. I did push, i guess i needed to add more pressure.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rar4f*
> 
> I dont think i did. Do i need to power up the monitor first through hdmi and go through monitor menu or is it a external button behind the monitor that u just press?
> 
> EDIT: I did nove the power plug properly in the monitor. I did push, i guess i needed to add more pressure.












Now everything is ok?

When I first got the monitor and hooked up Dual DVI, I had the power ON but no image. It turns out that I had to select Dual DVI option within the menu


----------



## Rar4f

Yeah everything is just fine now







And my monitor got Dual Link select automatically.


----------



## Kyno

I - finally - bought mine! I was waiting to see if I could get a A00 produced this summer. Fortunately, we have been a few now to receive this model from Amazon.de this December, me included this morning.

I will test the screen more thoroughly at the end of the week, but it's looking quite good!


----------



## starise

Another customer here. Mine is Aug 2013 | rev A00 | made in China.
No ghosting or crosshatching but some yellowish light bleeding at top and bottom right.









That's a photo, what do you think?



More exposure:


----------



## skillzdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starise*
> 
> Another customer here. Mine is Aug 2013 | rev A00 | made in China.
> No ghosting or crosshatching but some yellowish light bleeding at top and bottom right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a photo, what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> More exposure:


That seems really decent compared to what others have. As long as you don't notice it while daily use, it isn't really an issue.







I reckon your panel is above average! But it's entirely up to you because it depends on how you react to certain flaws. I detest cross hatching and I would rather more BLB and ghosting issues than have a CH'ed monitor!


----------



## Kyno

Damn, I remember there was a post in this thread that was explaining what and how to test the screen, but I can't retrieve it. Does someone remember where it is?


----------



## pyed

I just placed my order for one of these on amazon, for 585$

let's hope for a good one


----------



## iGeMiNix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyed*
> 
> I just placed my order for one of these on amazon, for 585$
> 
> let's hope for a good one


Same here, will know by Sunday.


----------



## pyed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iGeMiNix*
> 
> Same here, will know by Sunday.


Awesome, please do report back about any issues with your monitor, since mine won't arrive till monday to a company that forwards it to me, and this might take a while.

EDIT: and please report what revision you got and the date of manufacturing, if it's A00 I'll return it without shipping it to my self from MyUS


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyed*
> 
> I just placed my order for one of these on amazon, for 585$
> 
> let's hope for a good one
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's exactly what I paid for it. First one a bit of back light bleed but easy replacement was great. Nice price, congrats.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iGeMiNix*
> 
> Same here, will know by Sunday.


Congrats to you as well. Let us know how they are when you receive it.


----------



## makesithappen

What do you guys clean these bad boys with? That plasma cleaning kit is rubbish. As soon as I polish it in the smudges come back...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makesithappen*
> 
> What do you guys clean these bad boys with? That plasma cleaning kit is rubbish. As soon as I polish it in the smudges come back...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Prevention is better than cure. I've had mine for about 7-8 months now and it's still looks the same as when I got it.

If you have managed to get a bit of muck on it then use a lint free, soft cloth with a *very* small amount of isopropyl rubbing alcohol and gently wipe it down. Avoid any chemicals containing ammonia as they will damage your monitor over time. If you don't have any rubbing alcohol around then just use distilled water at around room temperature, don't use hot or cold water.


----------



## iGeMiNix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyed*
> 
> Awesome, please do report back about any issues with your monitor, since mine won't arrive till monday to a company that forwards it to me, and this might take a while.
> 
> EDIT: and please report what revision you got and the date of manufacturing, if it's A00 I'll return it without shipping it to my self from MyUS


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> That's exactly what I paid for it. First one a bit of back light bleed but easy replacement was great. Nice price, congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to you as well. Let us know how they are when you receive it.


Well looks like they bumped up the delivery date to tomorrow so I will let you guys know then. If I can find a camera, I will probably take some pictures. I am excited!


----------



## makesithappen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *makesithappen*
> 
> What do you guys clean these bad boys with? That plasma cleaning kit is rubbish. As soon as I polish it in the smudges come back...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Prevention is better than cure. I've had mine for about 7-8 months now and it's still looks the same as when I got it.
> 
> If you have managed to get a bit of muck on it then use a lint free, soft cloth with a *very* small amount of isopropyl rubbing alcohol and gently wipe it down. Avoid any chemicals containing ammonia as they will damage your monitor over time. If you don't have any rubbing alcohol around then just use distilled water at around room temperature, don't use hot or cold water.
Click to expand...

Thanks for that will have to try it out when I get home.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pyed

For those who ordered this from Amazon.com, are they 100v only ? or 220v is fine ?


----------



## iGeMiNix

Just got my monitor, Oct 2013 Rev 00, Dell U2713HMt. Since they delievered it at 9AM. I am a bit tired at the moment and some pictures will come later on. So far it seems to good with no issues.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iGeMiNix*
> 
> Just got my monitor, Oct 2013 Rev 00, Dell U2713HMt. Since they delievered it at 9AM. I am a bit tired at the moment and some pictures will come later on. So far it seems to good with no issues.


Congrats, it's a beauty of a monitor - I so love gaming with it.


----------



## pyed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iGeMiNix*
> 
> Just got my monitor, Oct 2013 Rev 00, Dell U2713HMt. Since they delievered it at 9AM. I am a bit tired at the moment and some pictures will come later on. So far it seems to good with no issues.


Congrats









can't wait for more info about it + is it only 110V ? or 110V-220V ?


----------



## iGeMiNix

Well here are some bad pictures from me haha.

http://puu.sh/5TYrh

http://puu.sh/5TYhF

http://puu.sh/5TYoe

http://puu.sh/5TYjN

http://puu.sh/5TY6z

They are all too big to embed so I'll just provide the links.

Pyed, hopefully the images can solve your question.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iGeMiNix*
> 
> Well here are some bad pictures from me haha.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://puu.sh/5TYrh
> 
> http://puu.sh/5TYhF
> 
> http://puu.sh/5TYoe
> 
> http://puu.sh/5TYjN
> 
> http://puu.sh/5TY6z
> 
> 
> 
> They are all too big to embed so I'll just provide the links.
> 
> Pyed, hopefully the images can solve your question.


You should head over to the *1440p & Above Gaming Club* (link in my signature) and represent us. It's a good club, with some gaming discussions sometimes. Congrats again.


----------



## pyed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iGeMiNix*
> 
> Well here are some bad pictures from me haha.
> 
> http://puu.sh/5TYrh
> 
> http://puu.sh/5TYhF
> 
> http://puu.sh/5TYoe
> 
> http://puu.sh/5TYjN
> 
> http://puu.sh/5TY6z
> 
> They are all too big to embed so I'll just provide the links.
> 
> Pyed, hopefully the images can solve your question.


Great/Helpful pics, it's 100-240V which is exactly what I'm looking for.

it has little BLB, is this amount exceptable ?

thanks for the pics


----------



## iGeMiNix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> You should head over to the *1440p & Above Gaming Club* (link in my signature) and represent us. It's a good club, with some gaming discussions sometimes. Congrats again.


Thanks again! I'll probably do it later.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyed*
> 
> Great/Helpful pics, it's 100-240V which is exactly what I'm looking for.
> 
> it has little BLB, is this amount exceptable ?
> 
> thanks for the pics


Yeah, there is a little bit, but so far in my uses of watching movies, browsing, and gaming, it isn't really noticeable at all. The camera made it out a little brighter than it actually is so I think you will be fine in regular use also.


----------



## pyed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iGeMiNix*
> 
> Thanks again! I'll probably do it later.
> Yeah, there is a little bit, but so far in my uses of watching movies, browsing, and gaming, it isn't really noticeable at all. The camera made it out a little brighter than it actually is so I think you will be fine in regular use also.


that's what i thought, congrats again and hope you enjoy it


----------



## Modus

does anyone know if the last model soundbar will work with this one? I need it for my PS4.


----------



## Fluency

Does anyone know if it would be worth upgrading from my Dell U2412M 1920x1200 monitor? I've been eyeing some 1440p monitors for a while now, but I'm just not sure it's $650 worth of improvement.


----------



## Bloodred217

All I can say is that I was in the same position, upgrading from a 24" 16:10 IPS (HP ZR24w) and I'm glad I bought this monitor. The work space really is huge (60% larger) and the higher DPI makes for a noticeable improvement, at least at the distance I sit from my screen usually (probably like 70-80cm). Other than that the screen itself is better in terms of color and contrast too and comes with a USB 3.0 hub which is a nice addition.

I'm also now using my old HP in portrait orientation and it's quite nice for reading, browsing or any work that involves lots of text. It works very well with the huge main screen. I definitely recommend getting a 2560x1440 monitor.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modus*
> 
> does anyone know if the last model soundbar will work with this one? I need it for my PS4.


It just has a standard 1/8th female stereo jack, so you can plug other speakers into it if you want.


----------



## Fluency

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodred217*
> 
> All I can say is that I was in the same position, upgrading from a 24" 16:10 IPS (HP ZR24w) and I'm glad I bought this monitor. The work space really is huge (60% larger) and the higher DPI makes for a noticeable improvement, at least at the distance I sit from my screen usually (probably like 70-80cm). Other than that the screen itself is better in terms of color and contrast too and comes with a USB 3.0 hub which is a nice addition.
> 
> I'm also now using my old HP in portrait orientation and it's quite nice for reading, browsing or any work that involves lots of text. It works very well with the huge main screen. I definitely recommend getting a 2560x1440 monitor.


Thanks for the tip! Seems like it might be a worthwhile upgrade.


----------



## sniperpowa

I just ordered one it should be here friday!


----------



## pyed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniperpowa*
> 
> I just ordered one it should be here friday!


congrats, tell us more about it when you get it


----------



## Ztern

So I just got one of these displays last night (late christmas gift) and I must say it is probably the best screen I've ever used!
I came from a 1080p display and the increased screen real estate is really nice.
My model is from July 2013, Rev. A00.
It does have some BLB (see pictures included) but I feel that it is not enough to warrant any replacement as it's hardly noticeable in "normal conditions".
Overall I'm very happy with my display and I cannot see myself moving back to a lower resolution.

75 birhgtness, 75 contrast:


30 birhgtness, 75 contrast:


----------



## EddWar

I have been following this thead, because I have been interested in this monitor for a while, but it seems that I have to worship all the gods and goddess for have the luck to get a good one, with all the bleeding, cross hatching and other problems that I have read here and very counted good ones.

So basically, *worth it?*


----------



## flyingwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> I have been following this thead, because I have been interested in this monitor for a while, but it seems that I have to worship all the gods and goddess for have the luck to get a good one, with all the bleeding, cross hatching and other problems that I have read here and very counted good ones.
> 
> So basically, *worth it?*


I have four of them. They all work fine.


----------



## slyoteboy

Anyone else overclock their monitors? definitive results? What is screen tearing and what test do you use to find out?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slyoteboy*
> 
> Anyone else overclock their monitors? definitive results? What is screen tearing and what test do you use to find out?


Already did that research and it's in this thread somewhere buried. Basically I've confirmed it frames skips on the desktop. Gaming I can get up to 90 Hz refresh rate. I don't see any tearing or can't notice any skipping while gaming but I don't have a way to prove it. From what I was explained that if it's frame skipping on your desktop it's frame skipping gaming. It feels more fluid to me at 90 Hz refresh rate but then again it could just be a placebo effect. Also in this thread buried, the results of my gaming at 90 Hz refresh rate in BF4 with the V-sync off and a second with V-Sync on.

Do a search for frame skipping and or BF4.


----------



## Shpongle

Coming from a 23" 1080p tn panel, this monitor is incredible!


----------



## pyed

I got mine today, it has some problems







it's July 2013 REVA00

right in the middle of the screen there's three weird black stains, it doesn't look like dead pixels to me, it's worse, it's obvious on white backgrounds.

here's picture of it

https://cloudup.com/cTBC7O3i1hq

please tell me there's solution for that, or does it heal after some time. returning it to the US is not an option









and I just found a dead pixel, oh god.

there's 3 of these black stains, but the one in the picture is the worse one, it's easily noticeable.

I hate my self


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyed*
> 
> I got mine today, it has some problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's July 2013 REVA00
> 
> right in the middle of the screen there's three weird black stains, it doesn't look like dead pixels to me, it's worse, it's obvious on white backgrounds.
> 
> here's picture of it
> 
> https://cloudup.com/cTBC7O3i1hq
> 
> please tell me there's solution for that, or does it heal after some time. returning it to the US is not an option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I just found a dead pixel, oh god.
> 
> there's 3 of these black stains, but the one in the picture is the worse one, it's easily noticeable.
> 
> I hate my self


I'm not sure if those are actually dead pixels or not, but I have had them on a few U2713HMs and there is no way to get rid of them. Unfortunately, you are going to have to RMA. Where are you located?


----------



## pyed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> I'm not sure if those are actually dead pixels or not, but I have had them on a few U2713HMs and there is no way to get rid of them. Unfortunately, you are going to have to RMA. Where are you located?


Saudi Arabia, I chatted with Dell support and they told me that there's no way they can help me outside the US, returning this monitor to the US and shipping new one would cost at least 300$.

Amazon in the other hand, after long chatting session they gave me partial refund which is 20% of the monitor price.

I'm still pissed off


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyed*
> 
> Saudi Arabia, I chatted with Dell support and they told me that there's no way they can help me outside the US, returning this monitor to the US and shipping new one would cost at least 300$.
> 
> Amazon in the other hand, after long chatting session they gave me partial refund which is 20% of the monitor price.
> 
> I'm still pissed off


So Dell has no customer support at all in Saudi Arabia, and Amazon refuses to acknowledge that it is defective? I knew that people outside of the US seemed to have more trouble with warranty claims for this monitor, but as far as I know they mostly just didn't get the advanced RMA and had to send it back first; they didn't get it denied totally.


----------



## sniperpowa

I got mine and it had no problems other than input lag for me. I returned it I prefer my 144hz monitor for gaming and found myself switching back and forth too much.


----------



## pyed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> So Dell has no customer support at all in Saudi Arabia, and Amazon refuses to acknowledge that it is defective? I knew that people outside of the US seemed to have more trouble with warranty claims for this monitor, but as far as I know they mostly just didn't get the advanced RMA and had to send it back first; they didn't get it denied totally.


No they both amazon and dell were willing to replace it, but I had to pay the extra 300$+ for shipping costs, and I think it's not worth it, So amazon offered me partial refund 20% and I keep the monitor.
and there's customer support in saudi arabia but the warranty on these monitors isn't international and is only valid in the US + there's no such monitors in saudi arabia.

thanks for caring.


----------



## eaglex

Hey guys,
I just switched for 1080p to 1440p, and its just stunning.
I do, however notice a slight bend, or curve on the extreme left part of the monitor.
I wanna know if anyone else experienced, is it fine because of the size/resolution, or am I imagining?
Thanks.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eaglex*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I just switched for 1080p to 1440p, and its just stunning.
> I do, however notice a slight bend, or curve on the extreme left part of the monitor.
> I wanna know if anyone else experienced, is it fine because of the size/resolution, or am I imagining?
> Thanks.


The left edge of mine looks straight to me. Post of a picture of it if you can. Do you mean the actual bezel on the left side or the leftmost part of the screen itself?

I've had my panel since May last year (rev A01) and it has zero light bleed, no stuck/dead pixels, and still works great. I think I hate the adjustable stand the most. The monitor wobbles when I type sometimes. Doesn't seem to be anyway to tighten it.


----------



## eaglex

The leftmost part of the screen itself.
The screen has 4 black "borders" (right near the edge of the bezel, before the actual picture). That is correct.
The thing is, my right and left side "borders", as seen in the pic, are not not straight: they start thin, get thicker at the middle of the screen, and gets somewhat thinner again.
I think this is what gives my eye the feeling that there is a "curve" in the picture. I checked 1080p, 1200p, 1440p, dsub, dvi and hdmi and its the same with every option, being the most noticable at 1440p.
I would be happy if you could tell me that I'm just being extremely sensitive and its like that in every screen, but I have a feeling its wrong.
I highly recommend viewing the pic in its original rez and looking at the leftmost part of the picture, between the physical bezel and the picture itself.
Thanks.


----------



## Mattgfx

If you lay down your monitor flat, look to see if its level. To me it sounds like an illusion.


----------



## Anoxy

I see what you're talking about eaglex, I've seen monitors with the same issue.

The actual picture is almost crooked or sometimes warped slightly on one side, so that the black screenspace surrounding that side is slightly uneven.


----------



## THE_Shev

Anyone of you people here have triple monitor setup with this model?
Looking for a triple screen setup for sim racing.
Not enough time to browse through 250 pages.

Advice/help much appreciated:thumb:


----------



## eaglex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I see what you're talking about eaglex, I've seen monitors with the same issue.
> 
> The actual picture is almost crooked or sometimes warped slightly on one side, so that the black screenspace surrounding that side is slightly uneven.


Exactly!
Matt, I will try your suggestion, even though I can clearly see it when looking at the photo, so I dont think its an illusion.

edit:
I laid down the monitor, and the result is the same, its not an illusion.
I wonder if it is worth replacing. Is it like that on your screen too, or is it really a special defect?
These pics demonstrate it the best:





Viewing in full size is advised.


----------



## bustacap22

Ya, I see it.. If it was me I would send back and get a replacement. Good Luck.


----------



## eaglex

This is the response I got in the official dell forum:
"So slight. Our factory would not see that unless specifically told. I would not risk getting a used exchange."
Whether its really slight or not, and no matter if you, I or dell thinks that, I just dont expect to get such a response from the company itself.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Chocolate Head #1: "I'd like to join the club. Who do I pay to get in?"

Mint-filled #1: "Dell."

Chocolate Head #1: "I see what you did thar, yarrr."

Mint-filled #1: "Uhh..."

Mint-filled #2: "LOL!"

Chocolate Head #2: "ROFL!"

Chocolate Head #3: "*SNNNOOOOOOOOOORE!*"


----------



## EddWar

OK, so I'm going to order one, hope my luck is good.

EDIT:
Oh god, almost 2 months in the shipping!!! They don't even has to cross any ocean.
Estimate arrival: 21/02/2014 - 28/02/2014









EDIT2: They are made in china, right?


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THE_Shev*
> 
> Anyone of you people here have triple monitor setup with this model?
> Looking for a triple screen setup for sim racing.
> Not enough time to browse through 250 pages.
> 
> Advice/help much appreciated:thumb:


I have used 2 U2713HM's and 1 U2713H in triple portrait mode for a few hours, but my single 7950 didn't really do well with it (I only had them because of Dell's advance RMA combined with their apparent inability to give me a panel without issues).


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eaglex*
> 
> The leftmost part of the screen itself.
> The screen has 4 black "borders" (right near the edge of the bezel, before the actual picture). That is correct.
> The thing is, my right and left side "borders", as seen in the pic, are not not straight: they start thin, get thicker at the middle of the screen, and gets somewhat thinner again.
> I think this is what gives my eye the feeling that there is a "curve" in the picture. I checked 1080p, 1200p, 1440p, dsub, dvi and hdmi and its the same with every option, being the most noticable at 1440p.
> I would be happy if you could tell me that I'm just being extremely sensitive and its like that in every screen, but I have a feeling its wrong.
> I highly recommend viewing the pic in its original rez and looking at the leftmost part of the picture, between the physical bezel and the picture itself.
> Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eaglex*
> 
> This is the response I got in the official dell forum:
> "So slight. Our factory would not see that unless specifically told. I would not risk getting a used exchange."
> Whether its really slight or not, and no matter if you, I or dell thinks that, I just dont expect to get such a response from the company itself.


Yep, I see it too; looks similar to pincushion like in CRT monitors. That really sucks what Dell said, but what exactly is this risk they refer too?


----------



## eaglex

They refer to getting a refurbished unit when replacing a new, "factory-sealed" monitor.
Im In Israel, so Im even less sure which monitor will I get here. I also don't really understand why they replace defective monitor with refurbished units.


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eaglex*
> 
> They refer to getting a refurbished unit when replacing a new, "factory-sealed" monitor.
> Im In Israel, so Im even less sure which monitor will I get here. I also don't really understand why they replace defective monitor with refurbished units.


some of those units go back to the factory, get a new firmware, get new panels etc so refurbished units "sometimes" arrive without problems


----------



## Mattgfx

i would send it back for a replacement !


----------



## tarciziocarbone

Hi!!
I'm from brazil
this is my first post on the forum. i join besause of this club. very informative and useful!
and yesterday my new Dell U2713HM arrived!








can i join the club?
my monitor is U2713HMt Rev A00 Oct 2013. this is the last revision?
and the " t " on the end what is it?
thanks! sorry my bad english!
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/20/idqz.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarciziocarbone*
> 
> Hi!!
> I'm from brazil
> this is my first post on the forum. i join besause of this club. very informative and useful!
> and yesterday my new Dell U2713HM arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can i join the club?
> my monitor is U2713HMt Rev A00 Oct 2013. this is the last revision?
> and the " t " on the end what is it?
> thanks! sorry my bad english!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/20/idqz.jpg/
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Welcome to OCN with your first post.









Congrats on your monitor. I still appreciate it every day I sit in front of it.









Twerk will get you added.


----------



## turkletont

You guys think this is worth picking up from the dell outlet with a extra gift card I have for like $415 over say one of the Korean monitors for the $300 area? mostly just gaming.


----------



## Havolice

he guys when this monitor was released i bought one but it suffered from realy bad image retention.
i returned it and got the asus one but that one broke down and i got my money returned again.

i was wondering is the retention/burn in fixed now cause i realy liked the dell picture quality beter then the asus

thanks in advance guys


----------



## THE_Shev

My triple Dell U2713HM arrived 2day:thumb:


----------



## Speed

Just got my U2713HM today. Does this look bad to any of you? :




The pictures make it look worse than it is, the only part I can see and am concerned about is the bottom right corner where it is slightly yellow. The light corners I don't see in person and the yellow is a little less saturated in person as well. The second picture is the best in-person representation I could get. Both are at 100 Brightness and 100 Contrast.

Haven't noticed any crosshatching, any sure-fire way to check for this?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speed*
> 
> Just got my U2713HM today. Does this look bad to any of you? :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pictures make it look worse than it is, the only part I can see and am concerned about is the bottom right corner where it is slightly yellow. The light corners I don't see in person and the yellow is a little less saturated in person as well. The second picture is the best in-person representation I could get. Both are at 100 Brightness and 100 Contrast.
> 
> Haven't noticed any crosshatching, any sure-fire way to check for this?


The yellow looks a bit concerning. So my question to you is when you game or watching movies, streaming are you noticing this in that lower right side bleed through?

As for the cross hatching, if you don't see it. yet then you won't.. No need to try to spot it.


----------



## Speed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> The yellow looks a bit concerning. So my question to you is when you game or watching movies, streaming are you noticing this in that lower right side bleed through?
> 
> As for the cross hatching, if you don't see it. yet then you won't.. No need to try to spot it.


Yes slightly. Depends what angle I look at the screen.

I guess the question is, is it worth the hassle of having to send it back and get another one, that may be just as bad - or worse?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speed*
> 
> Yes slightly. Depends what angle I look at the screen.
> 
> I guess the question is, is it worth the hassle of having to send it back and get another one, that may be just as bad - or worse?


Boy that's a tough call. I had that issue on my first one, exchanged it and got lucky with the new monitor replacement the sent. Free cross shipping made it simple. However, we've had members here try many times with no luck and others who have. One member kept his original after a few attempts to score a perfect one. If the one they send is worse you can send it back and keep the original. Need some time, patience and make the call to DELL to get the ball rolling. Up to you though how noticeable it is and if it's bothersome.

If your like me, once I spotted a couple dead pixels on my PB278Q that's all my eyes would focus on afterward.


----------



## Speed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Boy that's a tough call. I had that issue on my first one, exchanged it and got lucky with the new monitor replacement the sent. Free cross shipping made it simple. However, we've had members here try many times with no luck and others who have. One member kept his original after a few attempts to score a perfect one. If the one they send is worse you can send it back and keep the original. Need some time, patience and make the call to DELL to get the ball rolling. Up to you though how noticeable it is and if it's bothersome.
> 
> *If your like me, once I spotted a couple dead pixels on my PB278Q that's all my eyes would focus on afterward*.


Ya, that's the problem, I'm sure my eyes will just dart to it every time I watch a movie.

I guess I should read up on Dell's returns/cross-shipping and figure it out. So they'll ship me a replacement before I send back my original one? I live in Canada, so hopefully I don't run into any problems.

What do I tell them when I phone? Yellow stuff in corner? They'll understand?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speed*
> 
> Ya, that's the problem, I'm sure my eyes will just dart to it every time I watch a movie.
> 
> I guess I should read up on Dell's returns/cross-shipping and figure it out. So they'll ship me a replacement before I send back my original one? I live in Canada, so hopefully I don't run into any problems.
> 
> What do I tell them when I phone? Yellow stuff in corner? They'll understand?


Here was my experience - *LINK*

For the US it's easy. I believe Canada is too. If other Canadian members have done exchange please confirm if it worked for you easily. It's been a while since I read any exchanges in Canada and forgot if it was any different.

What you should do, is have a pic that shows the yellow bleed ready to send to them in an email should they ask for proof. Maybe take a pic without the flash. Completely dark room with no source of other lighting to reflect off screen would be my suggestion. This will really show what you've got going on. Tell them it's a new monitor and it's bleeding through when watching movies or gaming, if that's what your experiencing. Request for a 'premium panel exchange' and make sure you make sure it's going to also be a new one. Tell them you do not want a refurbished. If it's within 30 days of purchase they should send you a new one. They will send you a replacement monitor while you hang onto yours. Once it's received you can and tested, you can package your current one. They will have sent you an email with the free shipping RMA label.

Hint: all you need to do is remove the panel while keeping your wires and stand set up. It's a very simple click latch to remove and save you a lot of time. It's what I did.


----------



## tarciziocarbone

Good morning everyone.
Anyone has the problem with *Dell Display Manager* that came with the monitor?
since installed i have BSOD ( DRIVER_OVERRAN_STACK_BUFFER )
its pretty weird, my mouse begins to freeze for a few seconds and then BSOD.
if i disable the software the problem stops.

And one more question, how to use the shortcut keys 1 and 2 for the presets of the monitor?
what keys are to Shortcut keys? of the settings of the monitor?
thanks guys!
Sorry my bad english


----------



## velocityx

I will be rma'ing my crosshatching monitor, hope to get a better one.

but imho, after that, gonna wait for the u3415w and upgrade to that


----------



## iARDAs

Hey folks. I guess I am selling my monitor.

I am not gaming as much as I used to for the last few months (ever since wife got pregnant) and now that the baby is here my gaming is very limited. I guess I will just get a PS4 and game on it on the limited times.

I still did not make up my mind 100%, but if I get a good offer for the monitor, than I will sell it for sure.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey folks. I guess I am selling my monitor.
> 
> I am not gaming as much as I used to for the last few months (ever since wife got pregnant) and now that the baby is here my gaming is very limited. I guess I will just get a PS4 and game on it on the limited times.
> 
> I still did not make up my mind 100%, but if I get a good offer for the monitor, than I will sell it for sure.


Aww, well congratulations on your baby, can't wait til they grow up and can be your gaming buddy


----------



## pyed

followup to my problem with the defective monitor, I sent it back to Amazon and they were kind enough to pay for the shipping costs.









but I wanna ask about the U2713H, I found it in a local dell store, is it good ? the price is just like the HM about 600$, I read about it and I know that it's input lag is a little higher than the HM, but I'm not a PC gamer, most of my work will be reading & coding & watching some movies + playing PS4 on the side, when I had the HM it was good with the PS4, will the U2713H be worse ?


----------



## A7xConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyed*
> 
> followup to my problem with the defective monitor, I sent it back to Amazon and they were kind enough to pay for the shipping costs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I wanna ask about the U2713H, I found it in a local dell store, is it good ? the price is just like the HM about 600$, I read about it and I know that it's input lag is a little higher than the HM, but I'm not a PC gamer, most of my work will be reading & coding & watching some movies + playing PS4 on the side, when I had the HM it was good with the PS4, will the U2713H be worse ?


The U2713H has Premier Colour technology: factory-tuned Adobe RGB and sRGB modes, accurate gray-scale tracking and factory colour calibration.

It has more ghosting because it's 10bit colour vs 8-bit.


----------



## pyed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A7xConnor*
> 
> The U2713H has Premier Colour technology: factory-tuned Adobe RGB and sRGB modes, accurate gray-scale tracking and factory colour calibration.
> 
> It has more ghosting because it's 10bit colour vs 8-bit.


you think this ghosting won't be noticeable if it's running on 1080p via HDMI ? and by that I mean my PS4


----------



## A7xConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyed*
> 
> you think this ghosting won't be noticeable if it's running on 1080p via HDMI ? and by that I mean my PS4


I doubt you'd notice it if you're just a casual gamer. But in all honesty i'd rather go with the HM if the H is more. As the H seems to be more aimed at professional grade work and you'll benefit more from the slightly better response time than the higher colour-bit panel if you're using it for your Playstation.


----------



## pyed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A7xConnor*
> 
> I doubt you'd notice it if you're just a casual gamer. But in all honesty i'd rather go with the HM if the H is more. As the H seems to be more aimed at professional grade work and you'll benefit more from the slightly better response time than the higher colour-bit panel if you're using it for your Playstation.


Don't get me wrong, It's not like I'm getting it for the playstation, it's just a side activity, the main reason is reading and coding and watching some blu-ray movies + they both and the same price.


----------



## Diamadis

The past four years i was using an 27" 1080p display for work as a software engineer.
Now that my monitor is broken i'm thinking of two option to replace it:


Buy Dell U2713HM witch is a great monitor with 2560x1440. The only thing i don't really like is that it's 1.5 years old model.
Buy 2x Brand new Dell 2414H and work on both
That's you opinion on those options. Any personal experience on working with these or similar setups?

Also and more importantly, *does U2713Hm and U2414H have differences in display quality?* Compared only for their displaying capabilities and not the size.

Would my nvidia 9800GT GPU witch has 2 dual DVI ports be able to opperate with the dual monitor setup? Because U2414H has 2xHDMI and 2xDP.

Thank you very much,
Diamadis


----------



## EddWar

My monitor has arrived, I had my doubts, especially for what I read here, but everything goes fine.

Manufactured: Nov 2013 Rev A00

No bright/dead/stuck pixel, no cross hatching, no bleeding

1080p is so tiny, almost make me want to replace my side monitor for another like this.










Sorry for the mess


----------



## pyed

@EddWar congrats


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyed*
> 
> @EddWar congrats


Thanks


----------



## Anoxy

Ordered myself a U3014 to compare to my U2713HM. Should be here tomorrow. Won't do any technical tests, but I just want to see if all the hate around here is merited or not.


----------



## iARDAs

Guys I sold my GPU and using my 3570k with my monitor now.

However I can not set 1440p resolution. All I can see is 1080p. Any tips?


----------



## surfbumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Guys I sold my GPU and using my 3570k with my monitor now.
> 
> However I can not set 1440p resolution. All I can see is 1080p. Any tips?


max res with 3570k using integrated graphics is 1920x1200...you basically can't play any recent titles even at low settings...but older source games are playable like tf2.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfbumb*
> 
> max res with 3570k using integrated graphics is 1920x1200...you basically can't play any recent titles even at low settings...but older source games are playable like tf2.


Oh I thought max res would be higher... Anyway its cool. I wont be doing any more PC gaming for a while. Ordering a PS4.

This PC will be my office PC now.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A7xConnor*
> 
> The U2713H has Premier Colour technology: factory-tuned Adobe RGB and sRGB modes, accurate gray-scale tracking and factory colour calibration.
> 
> It has more ghosting because it's 10bit colour vs 8-bit.


The u2713H doesn't have ghosting because it is 10 bit, it has ghosting (technically reverse ghosting) because Dell made the overdrive WAY too high. There are green trails behind the pointer when you move it across the desktop, and it IS noticeable. I would not recommend it for gaming.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> The u2713H doesn't have ghosting because it is 10 bit, it has ghosting (technically reverse ghosting) because Dell made the overdrive WAY too high. There are green trails behind the pointer when you move it across the desktop, and it IS noticeable. I would not recommend it for gaming.


Does the same hold true for the U3014?


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Does the same hold true for the U3014?


Yup.


----------



## pyed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> The u2713H doesn't have ghosting because it is 10 bit, it has ghosting (technically reverse ghosting) because Dell made the overdrive WAY too high. There are green trails behind the pointer when you move it across the desktop, and it IS noticeable. I would not recommend it for gaming.


Is this really true for all the H revisions ? they see green trails behind the pointer and sell it under 3 years warranty ? I doubt that.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyed*
> 
> Is this really true for all the H revisions ? they see green trails behind the pointer and sell it under 3 years warranty ? I doubt that.


The 'H" series isn't meant to be a multi-media monitor for gaming etc like the 'HM' version...it's more for professionals.


----------



## pyed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> The 'H" series isn't meant to be a multi-media monitor for gaming etc like the 'HM' version...it's more for professionals.


I get that, and I read a lot about 10 bit monitors and how they work & used, and I don't think that the H ghosting is a big deal for someone like me.

+ check out this really great review on the u2713h from TFT Central: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_u2713h.htm

Quote:


> 27" 6ms G2G LG.Display AH-IPS
> 
> In practice the Dell U2713H showed fairly low levels of motion blur although some was detectable to the naked eye and picked up in these tests. There was nothing severe and no obvious ghosting which was good. In these tests we did not see any obvious overshoot problems which was interesting but this is likely to be down to the colour transitions being made in this program. The transitions are from light to dark shades with the movement of the car and we know from our oscilloscope tests that there was minimal overshoot in those circumstances. Thankfully our oscilloscope method allows us to measure a wider range of transitions and provide a more complete picture. We had originally concluded that the RTC overshoot was minimal on this model based on these tests but in fact it is quite varied and can manifest itself more severely in the dark > light pixel changes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have provided a comparison of the U2713H above against the 2 other 2560 x 1440 resolution 27" Dell screens we have tested. On the new model there was some slight motion blur evident but nothing too severe, although it appeared to be a little less in practice on the Dell U2713HM as you can see from the above. While we did not see any overdrive artefacts on this model due to the pixel transitions being made in these tests we had seen worse when we tested the Dell U2711 where it was quite noticeable in the form of a dark trail. This was actually more noticeable in practice as well with other tests and fast moving images. Considering the market position of the U2713H the gaming performance should be adequate and any overshoot you do experience in some transitions shouldn't represent a major issue to the main target audience.


and here's the final comparison results between the H and HM and the U2711


the review is great if you want to read it all, and there's another great review on the HM too: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_u2713hm.htm

and the reason I'm considering the H is because the local dell store in my country is out-of-stock on the HMs and only the Hs are available, and for some reason I don't understand they are selling them both with a price of ~600$


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Yup.


Strange, well I just got a U3014 and I don't notice any of that. Guess I'm not a pro









All these "issues" are blown way out of proportion around here.

Also, lol I just noticed this on the U2713HM Amazon store page:



A warning about IPS glow...


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Strange, well I just got a U3014 and I don't notice any of that. Guess I'm not a pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All these "issues" are blown way out of proportion around here.
> 
> Also, lol I just noticed this on the U2713HM Amazon store page:
> 
> 
> 
> A warning about IPS glow...


Yeah it only occurs during certain pixel transitions and not everybody is all that sensitive to it. I agree that this is often blown out of proportion, although would certainly like Dell to fix this in the future (as they have with their latest 24" models). And I've seen the warning about IPS glow before, it must be because of the number of people returning IPS models after seeing the glow and thinking it's an abnormality.


----------



## EddWar

Is there a diference in picture quality between DVI and Display Port?


----------



## Anoxy

No, there shouldn't be.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyed*
> 
> I get that, and I read a lot about 10 bit monitors and how they work & used, and I don't think that the H ghosting is a big deal for someone like me.
> 
> + check out this really great review on the u2713h from TFT Central: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_u2713h.htm
> and here's the final comparison results between the H and HM and the U2711
> 
> 
> the review is great if you want to read it all, and there's another great review on the HM too: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_u2713hm.htm
> 
> and the reason I'm considering the H is because the local dell store in my country is out-of-stock on the HMs and only the Hs are available, and for some reason I don't understand they are selling them both with a price of ~600$


Believe what you want, but I have had the U2713HM and U2713H, and compared them side by side. The U2713H has noticeable green ghosting behind the mouse cursor while the U2713HM doesn't, or at least didn't until the new A00 revision, which seems to have more inverse ghosting. However, people lately have been claiming to not have the inverse ghosting issue on the A00 models any more, so they might have tweaked the overdrive a bit. Either way, the U2713H ghosting was worse than that on the U2713HM. The ghosting is most noticeable when you have a light colored object moving through a darker colored background, and it results in even darker (and usually green with the U2713H) trails that are quite noticeable.

The U2713H also has totally unnecessary touch buttons that are borderline impossible to use in place of the physical buttons on the u2713HM (which work very well). I really don't understand why they felt the need to include touch buttons, as they have literally zero advantages over physical ones (besides being "fancier") and frankly don't work well at all. Full half the time they simply didn't detect my press attempts. The U2713H I received also had FAR worse backlight bleed than any U2713HM, and it was throughout the screen, making the black levels awful. However, this may have been an issue with that specific panel and other u2713H's might not be like that.


----------



## pyed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Believe what you want, but I have had the U2713HM and U2713H, and compared them side by side. The U2713H has noticeable green ghosting behind the mouse cursor while the U2713HM doesn't, or at least didn't until the new A00 revision, which seems to have more inverse ghosting. However, people lately have been claiming to not have the inverse ghosting issue on the A00 models any more, so they might have tweaked the overdrive a bit. Either way, the U2713H ghosting was worse than that on the U2713HM. The ghosting is most noticeable when you have a light colored object moving through a darker colored background, and it results in even darker (and usually green with the U2713H) trails that are quite noticeable.
> 
> The U2713H also has totally unnecessary touch buttons that are borderline impossible to use in place of the physical buttons on the u2713HM (which work very well). I really don't understand why they felt the need to include touch buttons, as they have literally zero advantages over physical ones (besides being "fancier") and frankly don't work well at all. Full half the time they simply didn't detect my press attempts. The U2713H I received also had FAR worse backlight bleed than any U2713HM, and it was throughout the screen, making the black levels awful. However, this may have been an issue with that specific panel and other u2713H's might not be like that.


Thank you for taking the time to share your experience


----------



## EddWar

What is inverse ghosting? or How it looks like?


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> What is inverse ghosting? or How it looks like?


I don't mean to be rude, but a simple internet search of "internet ghosting" would have yielded some pretty informative results (better than anything I could write, and with pictures too), like this first result:
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/monitors/2009/02/06/the-dark-side-of-overdrive/5


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> I don't mean to be rude, but a simple internet search of "internet ghosting" would have yielded some pretty informative results (better than anything I could write, and with pictures too), like this first result:
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/monitors/2009/02/06/the-dark-side-of-overdrive/5


ok, thanks


----------



## Anoxy

I kinda like the touch buttons. They seem pretty darn responsive to me.
Also, I would have expected worse backlight bleed on a larger screen like the U3014, but so far it's better than my U2713HM.

Only downside is that it's not as sharp as the 27", but that's not a big deal as it's not my phone.


----------



## jameschisholm

With 4K Ultra HD Monitors coming along (even though they're tiled 1920x2160 x 2 panels), should I still be considering this 2560x1440 IPS Monitor?


----------



## ricardovix

Hello guys! Can anyone tell me the exact size of the u2713hm box??? I'm asking that because a friend will bring it to me, but I really need the size box ASAP (4 hours max!)

Thank you very much


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> With 4K Ultra HD Monitors coming along (even though they're tiled 1920x2160 x 2 panels), should I still be considering this 2560x1440 IPS Monitor?


Gaming on it? You'll be spending a lot of money on hardware to keep up with 4K.

If only a little or no gaming, I'd say it's worth the wait.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricardovix*
> 
> Hello guys! Can anyone tell me the exact size of the u2713hm box??? I'm asking that because a friend will bring it to me, but I really need the size box ASAP (4 hours max!)
> 
> Thank you very much


I just shipped mine and it was 29 in. x 19 in. x 10 in.


----------



## Speed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Here was my experience - *LINK*
> 
> For the US it's easy. I believe Canada is too. If other Canadian members have done exchange please confirm if it worked for you easily. It's been a while since I read any exchanges in Canada and forgot if it was any different.
> 
> What you should do, is have a pic that shows the yellow bleed ready to send to them in an email should they ask for proof. Maybe take a pic without the flash. Completely dark room with no source of other lighting to reflect off screen would be my suggestion. This will really show what you've got going on. Tell them it's a new monitor and it's bleeding through when watching movies or gaming, if that's what your experiencing. Request for a 'premium panel exchange' and make sure you make sure it's going to also be a new one. Tell them you do not want a refurbished. If it's within 30 days of purchase they should send you a new one. They will send you a replacement monitor while you hang onto yours. Once it's received you can and tested, you can package your current one. They will have sent you an email with the free shipping RMA label.
> 
> Hint: all you need to do is remove the panel while keeping your wires and stand set up. It's a very simple click latch to remove and save you a lot of time. It's what I did.


Just phoned Dell (took me awhile I know), and they said they're going to send me a brand new one - not refurbished - and I can hang on to my current one until the new one gets here. Hoping for the best! They were incredibly nice on the phone as well. Definitely one of the best phone calls I've made to a support center!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## James Freeman

First post, here we go...









Can the U2713HM be overclocked to 72Hz, (I mainly watch movies)?
I own a U2410 which is 60Hz locked, hope its not the case with this one.

How an HD picture looks on a 2560x1440 monitor?
Any loss of quality or sharpness?

I have the *i1 Display Pro* for calibration.
Does the Service Menu has Gain values for sRGB, or are they shared with the 6500K gains, or ...?

Thanks.


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James Freeman*
> 
> First post, here we go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can the U2713HM be overclocked to 72Hz, (I mainly watch movies)?
> I own a U2410 which is 60Hz locked, hope its not the case with this one.
> 
> How an HD picture looks on a 2560x1440 monitor?
> Any loss of quality or sharpness?
> 
> I have the *i1 Display Pro* for calibration.
> Does the Service Menu has Gain values for sRGB, or are they shared with the 6500K gains, or ...?
> 
> Thanks.


For the overclock, it has been overclocked to 90Hz

Fot the picture quality, looks great, but that also depends of the program and codecs you use. For example, I use the Media Player Clasic and in there I can adust the sharpness, color, etc.

This is a size comparison of the resolutions, left 1920x1080, right 2560x1440


For the calibration, I don't know, sorry.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James Freeman*
> 
> First post, here we go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Can the U2713HM be overclocked to 72Hz, (I mainly watch movies)?*
> I own a U2410 which is 60Hz locked, hope its not the case with this one.
> 
> How an HD picture looks on a 2560x1440 monitor?
> Any loss of quality or sharpness?
> 
> I have the i1 Display Pro for calibration.
> Does the Service Menu has Gain values for sRGB, or are they shared with the 6500K gains, or ...?
> 
> Thanks.


The U2713HM does not need to be over clocked to watch moves as it support true 1080 HD content (1920 x 1080 resolution). It also supports external blu-ray playback at native 24 Hz via HDMI as well.

Over clocking even just a little bit caused frame skipping on desktop when I did my test. Here's my *Proof* at 2560 x 1440 and at 1920 x 1080 *Proof*.

However gaming I've not been able to see or confirm frame skipping. I over clocked refresh rate to *90 Hz* and tried both with V-Sync OFF and ON. It did seem more fluent to me but it could have been placebo effect as I don't have proof here other than my videos while gaming.

*V-Sync OFF*





*V-Sync ON*


----------



## James Freeman

@ Arizonian

http://www.testufo.com/

This website has MANY tests to test your monitor refresh rate.
Tell me if you have stuttering when overclocked.

Thank you.


----------



## James Freeman

Does it frame skip at 72Hz?
On: http://www.testufo.com/

If so I'll have to cancel my order right away because I don't play games at all.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James Freeman*
> 
> @ Arizonian
> 
> http://www.testufo.com/
> 
> This website has MANY tests to test your monitor refresh rate.
> Tell me if you have stuttering when overclocked.
> 
> Thank you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James Freeman*
> 
> Does it frame skip at 72Hz?
> On: http://www.testufo.com/


If you look at those links I submitted as proof it does frame skip at 70 Hz so it would hold true to even 1 Hz OC on refresh rate as well. Somewhere right before those posts I did multiple tests.

There are no tests for frame skipping during "gaming" so that's not conclusive either way. I saw none visible to my eyes on those videos I recorded while gaming with V-sync ON or OFF. V-sync off I was pushing well over 90 FPS with my GTX 690 in the test.


----------



## James Freeman

Arizonian,

Did you try setting Nvidia control panel to "Maximum Performance" (not adaptive) on the web browser?
Maybe thats why it skips frames?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James Freeman*
> 
> Arizonian,
> 
> Did you try setting Nvidia control panel to "Maximum Performance" (not adaptive) on the web browser?
> Maybe thats why it skips frames?


Yes - Max performance and single monitor set up.

Any monitor with the scaler is going to frame skip only Korean monitors without scalers will not frame skip. However this monitor unlike Korean monitors do not need to be over clock in order to get Judder free movie playback including via HDMI cable for external playback.


----------



## James Freeman

Thank you.

Pitty.









I'll have to cancel my order, as the primary use of this monitor was meant for movie watching.

My old U2410 also does 24Hz but it does it with internal 3:2 pulldown, so it brings it back to 60Hz internally.
I guess its the same with any Dell monitor.


----------



## James Freeman

Arizonian,

One last thing, Did you try changing the monitor to *Game Mode*?
Maybe it bypasses the internal processor that skips frames.

If you didn't, please try to overclock to 72Hz and take a photo of the same test.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James Freeman*
> 
> Arizonian,
> 
> One last thing, Did you try changing the monitor to *Game Mode*?
> Maybe it bypasses the internal processor that skips frames.
> 
> If you didn't, please try to overclock to 72Hz and take a photo of the same test.


I can but won't have time until late tonight . If anyone else wants to give it a go please feel free to help.

NVCP to 'maximum performance' - 'single monitor performance mode' - '72 Hz refresh' - and monitor to 'game mode'


----------



## James Freeman

I don't mind waiting for a good conclusive answer.

Thanks, arizonian.


----------



## doubletapY

Deleted, my mistake.

After reading a few pages of this thread I realized this is the wrong thread to ask my question. But anyone know if the newer refurbished models have any bleeding/crosshatching/overdrive/ghosting/dead pixels issues if I were to buy one right now at dells outlet center.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James Freeman*
> 
> I don't mind waiting for a good conclusive answer.
> 
> Thanks, arizonian.


NVCP to 'maximum performance' - 'single monitor performance mode' - '72 Hz refresh' - and monitor to '*game* mode' - Brightness 0

72 Hz Refresh Rate - frame skipping


----------



## James Freeman

Thank you very much Arizonian.


----------



## ericorg87

Hey guys, I posted here back when I received my monitor some 5 months ago. I extensively described my completely annoyance by it's terrible OVERDRIVE ghosting issues. My revision is A00 June 2013, and back at that time, you had to be lucky to send for a replacement and get an older revision with better ghosting but worse Crosshatching (mine doesn´t have crosshatching).

Now that some months have passed, I wonder if new users of newers revision versions can still notice any overdrive ghosting on this monitor. I've done a quick look on posts since then and notice lot's of ppl praising the OCT revision. Now I'm a little bit paranoid, do the OCTOBER revision REALLY HAS REDUCED ghosting compared to mine older one, or have you guys just not spotted it yet? If any of you guys that replaced older revisions with the late one noticed the ghosting before, noticed any difference on newer one? And you guys that never got an older version, would you mind trying to test it with PixPerAn?
My tests results with it are here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1380527/official-dell-u2713hm-2560x1440-semi-glossy-ips-club/2100#post_20880878

My first post relating the Ghosting issues are here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1380527/official-dell-u2713hm-2560x1440-semi-glossy-ips-club/2090#post_20878964

I wonder if it's time to already ask for my replacement from Dell, or if I should wait more for newer revisions, how long will dell continuing to produce this screen and support it?

Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## Anoxy

A00 May 2013, no noticeable ghosting. Perhaps I don't have the eagle eye.


----------



## skcheng

Absolutely love this monitor. Changed the brightness down to 50%, just too bright at the stock setting and then I used the following links to increase the refresh rate from 60hz to 90hz. Monitor appears to be stable, even though I don't see much difference with the increased refresh rate.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/official-the-korean-pls-monitor-club-qnix-x-star#

I had to download the patch, and then I followed steps 1-4.

Reboot and that's it.

Anyone else here running their monitor at 90hz? Happy? Unhappy?


----------



## skcheng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skcheng*
> 
> Absolutely love this monitor. Changed the brightness down to 50%, just too bright at the stock setting and then I used the following links to increase the refresh rate from 60hz to 90hz. Monitor appears to be stable, even though I don't see much difference with the increased refresh rate.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/official-the-korean-pls-monitor-club-qnix-x-star#
> 
> I had to download the patch, and then I followed steps 1-4.
> 
> Reboot and that's it.
> 
> Anyone else here running their monitor at 90hz? Happy? Unhappy?


I don't game, but my son does ...... mostly LOL. Is it possible that the higher refresh rate increased his FPS?

Thanks and sorry for the newbie questions. I mostly use this monitor for watching vids and photo editing.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skcheng*
> 
> Absolutely love this monitor. Changed the brightness down to 50%, just too bright at the stock setting and then I used the following links to increase the refresh rate from 60hz to 90hz. Monitor appears to be stable, even though I don't see much difference with the increased refresh rate.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/official-the-korean-pls-monitor-club-qnix-x-star#
> 
> I had to download the patch, and then I followed steps 1-4.
> 
> Reboot and that's it.
> 
> Anyone else here running their monitor at 90hz? Happy? Unhappy?


It may appear stable, but it's still most likely skipping frames. Not sure if there's really any benefit to 90Hz, but your mileage may vary I guess.


----------



## ericorg87

I wouldn´t risk bother overclocking these IPS monitors at all. Their response times are too low to effectively improve motion resolution even if they don´t frame skip.

I still have an OLD faithful professional 100hz capable19" CRT in my secondary/server desktop. I use it at 72 or 85hz depending of the application. (96 or 85 for games, 72 for movies). It's smoothness is still AGES AHEAD of any TFT screen. You can effectively perceive a slightly more fluid motion from 60 to 85hz on a CRT, tough anything beyond 85~90 is barely noticeable as pratical improvement. (I dare to say 144hz gaming TN screens are pure gimmick.) On TFT screens, specially non-TN, the motion is abysmally inferior. I doubt you can see real improvements in motion performance on this screen, specially after frame skipping has been confirmed to any refresh rate beyond 60hz. I'm pretty sure you guys are suffering from placebo IMHO and I wouldn´t risk damaging the screen with such overclocks since the point of 72hz is to run it 24/7 or just for movies.

You can always configure your favorite media player to change automatically to 24hz or 48hz for watching movies when switching to full screen. As a matter of a fact, if you don´t game much at all in your pc, then 48hz gives you more than enough fluidity for most tasks and is a valid option for 24/7 use.


----------



## James Freeman

Guys can you please test 2560x1440 @ 24Hz for Judder?
Please use the DVI-D or DisplayPort.

Create a custom resolution (full u2713hm resolution, NOT 1080) with 24Hz and check here: http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates
Does the alien moves smoothly or does it judder/stutters?

What about downclocking?
Can we downclock to 50Hz 55Hz 48Hz without frame skipping?
Anyone willing to do the camera test in TestUfo.com site once again?

Thank you.


----------



## James Freeman

Is the 24Hz mode is judder free, or does is convert to 60 internally (3:2 pull up)?
Can anyone create a custom resolution with 2560x2440 @ 24Hz and confirm this (testufo.com).

Can the u2713hm be downclocked to 55Hz 50Hz 48Hz without frame skipping?


----------



## ericorg87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James Freeman*
> 
> Is the 24Hz mode is judder free, or does is convert to 60 internally (3:2 pull up)?
> Can anyone create a custom resolution with 2560x2440 @ 24Hz and confirm this (testufo.com).
> 
> Can the u2713hm be downclocked to 55Hz 50Hz 48Hz without frame skipping?


Just tested 72h on my June 2012 A00.
Confirmed: Frame Skipping.

EDIT: Bad news.
I just had a great idea to for testing the 48hz for checking your suspicious of pull up processing, James Freeman.
It looks like you were right, indeed, just downclocking to 48hz won´t really make the screen truly refresh at 48hz.

I took some long expositions photos, (1 sec) here is the results:




As we can clearly see, 1 second, the monitor will display a group of frames with one every 4 frames doubled, and then latter drop one frames to compensate for it and reach an actual 60fps.
Really Dell? Your internal processing is pathetic, I'm getting more and more disappoiting at you each new month.
(if you count all the rectangles, doubling the ligther one and excluding the first, the skipped and the last one, you'll have exactly 60 rectangles! Even tough this was a one second exposition. By not doubling the lighter ones, you will have 48! frames!)


----------



## James Freeman

Thank you ericorg87,

What about 24Hz that this monitor should natively support?
Does it frame skip/doulble?


----------



## A7xConnor

Bam! :3


----------



## ericorg87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James Freeman*
> 
> Thank you ericorg87,
> 
> What about 24Hz that this monitor should natively support?
> Does it frame skip/doulble?


I remember reading in some review somewhere that this "native" 24hz is only for 1080p signal through HDMI. I'm not sure tough.

Anyway, I created a simple custom 24hz 2560x1440 resolution on CRU and I couldn´t even run the frameskipping on ufotest.com. The site was detecting my FPS as 42 for no apparent reason even tough even the built-in osd of my monitor clearly stated "24hz". Anyway, watching an anime on my computer showed awfull jitter on pans and i couldn´t sinc the full screen mode properly. No luck

I don´t have an HDMI cable spare here to test it right now, reseting the computer everytime i create a new custom resolution is very annoying. Maybe some other time when i get an hdmi cable i try it on my notebook that has an NVIDIA GPU. (my desktop is AMD)


----------



## A7xConnor

This is probably going to be a stupid question, but can I just whack any ac power cable into this monitor? I need a 3 pin not a 2 pin that came with it :V


----------



## Mjolnir125

There really isn't any real point in attempting to OC these monitors. They don't overclock without dropping frames, so you aren't really gaining anything.

I also was wondering if the latest revision still has the bad overdrive ghosting or not. My A01 monitor is perfectly fine for me (has some minor crosshatching that I don't notice any more, but no bad bleed or ghosting) so I don't really want to trade mine in (I have done WAY too many returns on this thing), but I am interested to see if they listened to our feedback at all.


----------



## James Freeman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A7xConnor*
> 
> This is probably going to be a stupid question, but can I just whack any ac power cable into this monitor? I need a 3 pin not a 2 pin that came with it :V


Yes, but.

The monitor should be used with 2 prong to not create a ground loop.
DVI/HDMI/VGA cable has a separate ground wire from your PC so its already grounded.
Sometime when there is a ground loop you'll see noise on the screen.

Besides, the monitor is made out of plastic.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> There really isn't any real point in attempting to OC these monitors. They don't overclock without dropping frames, so you aren't really gaining anything.


Sad but true.

The U2713HM is 60Hz locked.


----------



## Bloodcore

Hello, I'm currently a couple of days away from ordering myself an U2713HM.
I was wondering, which revision should I look for?

I've tried finding some information, sadly it didn't help at all.


----------



## ericorg87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> I also was wondering if the latest revision still has the bad overdrive ghosting or not. My A01 monitor is perfectly fine for me (has some minor crosshatching that I don't notice any more, but no bad bleed or ghosting) so I don't really want to trade mine in (I have done WAY too many returns on this thing), but I am interested to see if they listened to our feedback at all.


Hey there, Mjolnir125, i remember exchanging messages with you last year about our ghosting Issues.
Recently I've trying to decide if I should ask for a replacement for my screen or not, so I asked for more feedback about ghosting here on the thread. I've seen lot's of people getting the last October revision without complaining of ghosting and got a little excited to see if dell had fixed it on the latest revision. However, it seems it isn´t the case. I believe most regular folks either don´t get bothered with the inverse ghosting or don´t even notice it. When i asked for feedback about ghosting, two members with october revisions of the screen entered in contact with me. One of them wasn´t sure and sent some pictures, and i confirmed the same degree of inverse ghosting on it by analysing his SS of ufotest.com
The other confirmed verbally that he has the same inverse ghosting issues, strong trails on different shades of grey shifting the gamma and hue of the colors very ugly and badly.

While only two reports, I'm inclined to conclude that other uses either aren´t noticing or don´t get bothered by the ghosting to report it here and this is indeed a consistent setting issue of all latest A00 screens, unfortunately.
*[Any other late revision A00's users willing to share pictures of different colors ghost testing from either PixPerAn or Ufotest.com would be deeply appreciated!]*

I decided to send an email to Dell (I'll also open a ticket on Dell's support forum) reporting my discontent and describing this issue, I have some interesting SS of nasty aftertrail artifacts caused by the Overdrive, I know that just one email isn´t enough to force then to make a new revision or a firmware upgrade, but is better than just staying quiet. I suggest more people contact and complain to dell about this issue, the more, the better.

Now, that is clear that is very unlikely that this is an inconsistent problem and asking for a replacement would be pointless, i decided to just wait and hope for a new revision before this monitor gets retired.

Cheers,
Érico


----------



## iARDAs

Hey folks. Just wanted to tell you all that I sold my monitor and no longer a member of the club.... It was a great ride for sure


----------



## propeldragon

hi
i recently got the dell u2713hm and i am have a weird problem when i watch youtube videos there is like screen tearing at the 3/4 part of the monitor. it doesnt do it in games (it did do it once in dark souls). does anyone know why this is happening?


----------



## jameschisholm

Just picked this up...it's divine!

Edit: woops used my gamer tag in photo haha


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> 
> 
> Just picked this up...it's divine!
> 
> Edit: woops used my gamer tag in photo haha


Brilliant


----------



## skcheng

The more I use this monitor, the more I like it. Just ordered another one from the Dell Outlet. Not a bad deal for about $440 shipped.


----------



## Modus

what size monitor would fit nicely in portrait mode with this?


----------



## jameschisholm

2x 20" 1440x900 displays to the left and right of this monitor, id imagine.


----------



## HoppyBlaster

I am now the proud Father of an A00 Nov 2013 unit fresh from Amazon. So far, there are 0 issues with it, other than a slightly bent VGA cable, enough that it won't fit...no bother, won't be using it anyway.

Off to do some surfing and gaming.

Now, anyone have a calibrated ICC profile for the A00 Nov 2013 and the recommended OSD menu settings? While I'm sure that Dell did well with their calibration, I read that it could still use some tweaking.

Would be much obliged.


----------



## Arizonian

TFT Central has an ICC profile.

I use Custom / 6500K / 75 contrast 40 Brightness and am happy with the results for gaming and surfing.

Find your ICC profile from the list. *ICC Profiles and Monitor Settings Database*

How to *Install and Activate an ICC Profile*


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoppyBlaster*
> 
> I am now the proud Father of an A00 Nov 2013 unit fresh from Amazon. So far, there are 0 issues with it, other than a slightly bent VGA cable, enough that it won't fit...no bother, won't be using it anyway.
> 
> Off to do some surfing and gaming.
> 
> Now, anyone have a calibrated ICC profile for the A00 Nov 2013 and the recommended OSD menu settings? While I'm sure that Dell did well with their calibration, I read that it could still use some tweaking.
> 
> Would be much obliged.


The variations in color between panels seem to be essentially random error, so using the .icc calibration profile of someone else's u2713HM is not in general going to give you any more accurate colors than just using the stock factory calibration. I have received a lot of U2713HMs, and while they are all calibrated to have the same maximum and average deltaE (a fairly high value for both, something like a max deltaE of 5, which is not very good...), that value is only a constraint, so one u2713HM could have a DeltaE of .1 for one color patch, but another one might have a DeltaE of 4 for that color. The calibration results of the various U2713HMs I have gotten tended to have a fairly wide range of deviations and had higher or lower DeltaE in different areas from each other.

Basically, if you want more accurate colors you need a calibration device. Using someone else's icc profiles isn't going necessarily going to get you any more accurate colors for applications where it is important. You could by random chance get more accurate colors by using someone elses icc profile, but the point is that you have no way of knowing this unless you actually have a calibration tool.


----------



## newchemicals

I am seriously thinking of picking one of these up. I am certainly happy with the Shimian QH270 Lite I currently have but I don't care to "roll the dice" again with another import. Although its easier to get one they do have some drawbacks and prices are up $60-100 since. So, since I had a good experience and still using the U2410 I'd like to pickup another Dell.

(OT)
HoppyBlaster: Oh man, loved seeing the old City of Heroes blaster icon again. Loved that game.


----------



## Irev

Hello,

Sorry for digging up an old thread but I am trying to resolve a quick question..

After owning the Kogan 27" Cinema display 1440p monitor and sending it back for a refund I am now going to try my luck with a better brand.

I am choosing this week to purchase the PB278Q or the dell u2713hm and after everything I've read I'm gonna go for the dell, unless I can get the asus monitor for around $50+ cheaper then the dell. Currently the dell is only $35 more then the asus PB278Q.

My question is in regards to over clocking, I see that some people have OC to around 75hz with the dell, so is that the highest OC that you have achieved and for how long has ti been running that OC? is it a safe OC for long term use? thanks


----------



## Blasman

Has anyone's backlight bleeding on this monitor gotten worse over time? When I first got mine about six months ago, there was backlight bleeding, but now after those six or so months the backlight bleeding has gotten about twice as bad. It's gotten to the point of complete distraction in all four corners when watching movies. I dread having to go through the process of getting a new/refirbished monitor to replace this one. I have a cheap 1080p 27" monitor as my secondary monitor and the blacks are ridiculously more solid black than this over twice priced Dell.







If anyone has a pet peeve about backlight bleed and/or having solid blacks, I'd stay away from this monitor.


----------



## Irev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blasman*
> 
> Has anyone's backlight bleeding on this monitor gotten worse over time? When I first got mine about six months ago, there was backlight bleeding, but now after those six or so months the backlight bleeding has gotten about twice as bad. It's gotten to the point of complete distraction in all four corners when watching movies. I dread having to go through the process of getting a new/refirbished monitor to replace this one. I have a cheap 1080p 27" monitor as my secondary monitor and the blacks are ridiculously more solid black than this over twice priced Dell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has a pet peeve about backlight bleed and/or having solid blacks, I'd stay away from this monitor.


You almost turned me off getting this monitor... and going for the pb278q though I've read countless bleeding issues with that monitor aswell.. seems both have their issues and badly.
though the dell seems to have suffered a little worse, if I were you i would have the monitor replaced with another from dell and use the premium exchange service.

Im purchasing either the dell or asus this week and i still seriously cannot figure out which is bettter they both have ups and downs.. the dell is only $35 more then the asus so I might stick with the dell and hope i dont get these issues


----------



## ericorg87

I have ZERO Backlight Bleeding on my A00. Make sure what you are seeing is really BLB and not GLOW (natural reflex from the backlight diffuser)


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irev*
> 
> You almost turned me off getting this monitor... and going for the pb278q though I've read countless bleeding issues with that monitor aswell.. seems both have their issues and badly.
> though the dell seems to have suffered a little worse, if I were you i would have the monitor replaced with another from dell and use the premium exchange service.
> 
> Im purchasing either the dell or asus this week and i still seriously cannot figure out which is bettter they both have ups and downs.. the dell is only $35 more then the asus so I might stick with the dell and hope i dont get these issues


Unfortunately that is the case with many monitors at the moment - the good old backlight bleed lottery. You have to be very careful with reports of this sort of thing, because some of the time people can't distinguish between 'IPS/PLS glow' and backlight bleed. One affects all units equally (glow), the other varies. The former disappears from a distance and the latter remains..Have you considered the BenQ BL2710PT as an alternative? It's better set up out of the box, has slightly better responsiveness and importantly tends to have very good uniformity and little if any backlight bleed.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blasman*
> 
> *Has anyone's backlight bleeding on this monitor gotten worse over time?* When I first got mine about six months ago, there was backlight bleeding, but now after those six or so months the backlight bleeding has gotten about twice as bad. It's gotten to the point of complete distraction in all four corners when watching movies. I dread having to go through the process of getting a new/refirbished monitor to replace this one. I have a cheap 1080p 27" monitor as my secondary monitor and the blacks are ridiculously more solid black than this over twice priced Dell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has a pet peeve about backlight bleed and/or having solid blacks, I'd stay away from this monitor.


I've not had any worsening of back light bleeding. Mine is unnoticeable gaming, watching movies, normal desktop use and still is very minimal.

Dell RMA procedure will send you a replacement while you keep your current monitor. Once received you can check it and if your happy with it can return your original at that time. It's a free cross shipping on their premium panel warranties. You will receive a free shipping label to print out via email. They will even touch base with you after receiving your monitor.

Key points is to have a good pic showing how bad it is ready as proof in case it's requested by Dell at the time of your discussion whether it be via online chat, or phone support.. Once verified they will set that RMA up for you.


----------



## Irev

Should I get the dell u2713hm or pay $50 extra and get the BenQ BL2710PT ?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irev*
> 
> Should I get the dell u2713hm or pay $50 extra and get the BenQ BL2710PT ?


Read a few reviews to get some insight but from a response time point of view, the Dell U2713HM (IPS) and Asus PB278Q (PLS) were a little faster, showing a slightly sharper moving image and slightly less motion blur from results is what I've read.

*BenQ BL2710PT* - TFT Central
*DELL U2713HM* - TFT Central


----------



## Irev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Read a few reviews to get some insight but from a response time point of view, the Dell U2713HM (IPS) and Asus PB278Q (PLS) were a little faster, showing a slightly sharper moving image and slightly less motion blur from results is what I've read.
> 
> *BenQ BL2710PT* - TFT Central
> *DELL U2713HM* - TFT Central


Yes I've read almost every review and forum on the net for the past week trying to decide!! lol.
The PB278Q has PWM and I'd rather pay the extra $50 for the dell or the extra $100 for the benQ over the asus because of this.

I really want to go the dell but Ive read people have Quality control issues as late as October 2013... which worries me.


----------



## PCM2

In real terms the BL2710PT is one of the fastest performing mainstream WQHD models out there. Remember that TFT Central only provided the most thorough analysis (i.e. using an oscilloscope) for the BL2710PT and not the others. The refresh rate is really the main limiting factor for motion fluidity on all of the models you're considering and that is all to do with eye movement - capturing things with static photographs is not helpful there. If you've read my review you'll see this is pointed out quite clearly.

The other thing to be aware of is inverse ghosting, which some revisions of the U2713HM have and the PB278Q has at TraceFree 40+. The U2713HM I tested a while back had very well implemented grey to grey acceleration, just like the BL2710PT and ViewSonic VP2770 ('Advanced' response time setting). The quality control and 'Standard' settings are simply superior on the BenQ but if you get a good unit of any of these models they can make excellent gaming monitors.


----------



## Irev

I like the BenQ but I can get the Dell for $115 less... so it's still a no brainer.

I can get from seller Dell u2713hm *revision A00 OCT2013* Can sombody confirm if this is the latest? thanks


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> In real terms the BL2710PT is one of the fastest performing mainstream WQHD models out there. Remember that TFT Central only provided the most thorough analysis (i.e. using an oscilloscope) for the BL2710PT and not the others. The refresh rate is really the main limiting factor for motion fluidity on all of the models you're considering and that is all to do with eye movement - capturing things with static photographs is not helpful there. If you've read my review you'll see this is pointed out quite clearly.
> 
> The other thing to be aware of is inverse ghosting, which some revisions of the U2713HM have and the PB278Q has at TraceFree 40+. The U2713HM I tested a while back had very well implemented grey to grey acceleration, just like the BL2710PT and ViewSonic VP2770 ('Advanced' response time setting). The quality control and 'Standard' settings are simply superior on the BenQ but if you get a good unit of any of these models they can make excellent gaming monitors.


BL2710PT fast ? in many reviews it is slow and add high input lag.


----------



## PCM2

Higher input lag than other mainstream WQHD models? Nope. Pixel responsiveness that will impose limitations on 60Hz motion fluidity in a way that isn't seen on other comparable models? Nope. And no issue at all with inverse ghosting. So yes, as I said...


----------



## Irev

Who has a better warranty BenQ or Dell? also can anybody answer the latest revision question? thanks


----------



## ericorg87

Quote:


> BL2710PT fast ? in many reviews it is slow and add high input lag.


Truth is, the motion blur and responsiveness is pretty much the same level on all S/E/A-iPS variants and makers. After much research and some previous IPS screen from different brands and subtypes thati owned myself, I came to a conclusion that pixel response time per-se isn´t a significant factor when choosing from different IPS panels. Even if the difference is as much as 10m/s from one screen to another (12vs22) such level of performance is a whole TIER noticeable worse than any high performance TN. That said, even the fastest TN are still a whole TIER behind any medium-spec 100hz capable CRT. It's a no-brainer.

The same goes for INPUT lag.

Significative model-specific problem is, when manufacturers try desperately to improve marginally the inherited poor pixel response performance of IPS displays with aggressive overdrive. As we all know, these overdrives tend to harm more than actually improve motion fluidity by adding so much more annoying inverse gamma-shift ghosting while not actually showing perceivable improvement in motion blur.
Quote:


> I really want to go the dell but Ive read people have Quality control issues as late as October 2013... which worries me.


Hurt me to say but, If you are very sensitive to Inverse Ghosting I'd stay away from this dell. Even the latests October models still have it pretty prominently. For everything else, this monitor is, however superb and the best bang for the buck in my region. I personally love the coating of this screen I think is the best I've ever seen. Almost not perceivable "grain" at all without being "shinny" like matte coatings.

Up till recently October was the latest revision, tough I think i recall seeing somewhere someone talking about a November revision, not sure tough. Certainly the October bath was a big one, since many people have it.


----------



## Irev

Just see now Dell has this monitor on sale again for $590 free ship. Might have to give it a go.


----------



## senna89

are there most revision of this models ?

what is its input lag, Prad.de says 15.5ms, tftcentra 22ms and pcmonitor 20.5ms ............... ???


----------



## PCM2

Prad.de measured 22.6ms of total latency, which is comparable to what other websites measure as 'input lag'. They measured a 15.5ms signal delay which is one component of the latency. As ever you need to be clear about what you mean by _input lag_.


----------



## Irev

Well... I just paid for this.. now wait for it to arrive.. wish me luck


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irev*
> 
> Well... I just paid for this.. now wait for it to arrive.. wish me luck


Good luck bud. Post back with results..


----------



## jameschisholm

It's really hard to get a good picture with my camera, tried my best


----------



## Modus

EDIT: Stupid question


----------



## chrisguitar

Hey guys though I should ask the club considering it will be the best for my question.

How has this monitor been to live with? Not so much for gaming but any professional work.
Has there been any issues with your monitor? If so what and how long did it take to get it fixed?

I ask these as I am an game dev and more resolution is better for me and colour accuracy is starting to fall into a list of requirements now.

Any other info I should know about this monitor, let me know







Hope to join this club soon based off of those questions


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> Hey guys though I should ask the club considering it will be the best for my question.
> 
> How has this monitor been to live with? Not so much for gaming but any professional work.
> Has there been any issues with your monitor? If so what and how long did it take to get it fixed?
> 
> I ask these as I am an game dev and more resolution is better for me and colour accuracy is starting to fall into a list of requirements now.
> 
> Any other info I should know about this monitor, let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to join this club soon based off of those questions


If you read back this thread probably lists just about every issue with this monitor. However, there are a lot of pages so I will tell you the main ones:

-"crosshatching" (diagonal lines appearing on solid color backgrounds, usually not noticeable, unsure of cause): This issue has since been fixed with later revisions.
-a buzzing coming from the monitor when viewing certain backgrounds (I never had this so I am not entirely sure which images would cause this): fixed with later revisions
-"inverse ghosting" overshoot from aggressive overdrive: not that bad on first few revisions (anything before the A00 panels made in 2013), definitely worse in some A00 panels from 2013, but may have gotten better (I haven't seen any of the panels from the last few months so I am not sure).
-dead pixels: I got a fair number of replacements (new and refurbs) that had what appeared to be dead pixels (they looked like dark spots that did not go away, but seemed larger than individual pixels so they may have been clumps, or something else)
-backlight bleed: this is probably the most noticeable issue. Whether you get a panel with tolerable amounts bleed is pretty much luck, and how much bleed you can tolerate. Typically this would manifest as yellow glow in the lower left corner (mostly) and to a lesser extent other corners. This is probably caused by the enclosure slightly warping the panel and causing the IPS glow to be visible on angle instead of off angle when viewing black screens (like you usually get in an IPS panel). I believe the panels have less bleed now, but it still really is luck of the draw.

I am not sure how Dell's warranty is in Australia or if they do advanced RMA. Their support for any of these issues for US customers consists of them overnighting a new panel and paying for return shipping on the old one (advanced RMA), but people from other countries have had significantly worse luck dealing with Dell support.


----------



## eaglex

I just got a replacement for my JULY 13 - REV A00, and it seems like a solid unit.
No backlight bleeding at all! Seems like there isnt any issue with this one, but only time will tell.
Its a new REV A00 - December 2013.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really hard to get a good picture with my camera, tried my best


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eaglex*
> 
> I just got a replacement for my JULY 13 - REV A00, and it seems like a solid unit.
> No backlight bleeding at all! Seems like there isnt any issue with this one, but only time will tell.
> Its a new REV A00 - December 2013.


Congrats to both of you. Enjoy


----------



## jameschisholm

Mine is a May 2013 A01 LG.Display LM270WQ1-SLB2, its turned out perfect no blb, no dead pixels but i paid extra for the retailer to check..


----------



## Blasman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I've not had any worsening of back light bleeding. Mine is unnoticeable gaming, watching movies, normal desktop use and still is very minimal.
> 
> Dell RMA procedure will send you a replacement while you keep your current monitor. Once received you can check it and if your happy with it can return your original at that time. It's a free cross shipping on their premium panel warranties. You will receive a free shipping label to print out via email. They will even touch base with you after receiving your monitor.
> 
> Key points is to have a good pic showing how bad it is ready as proof in case it's requested by Dell at the time of your discussion whether it be via online chat, or phone support.. Once verified they will set that RMA up for you.


Well, I don't know if you'd call it black light bleed or "back light glow." Either way, it's gotten at least a bit worse from when I bought the monitor. These photos are running at brightness 65 which is where I strongly prefer it on this monitor. The monitor to the right is my 1080p Asus VE278 which I run at 30 brightness as it's my secondary monitor. I'm on the fence about going the cross shipping option, as I fear I could end up with a worse unit. What do you think Dell would say about these photos? I may need a clearer photo.


----------



## ericorg87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blasman*
> 
> Well, I don't know if you'd call it black light bleed or "back light glow." Either way, it's gotten at least a bit worse from when I bought the monitor. These photos are running at brightness 65 which is where I strongly prefer it on this monitor. The monitor to the right is my 1080p Asus VE278 which I run at 30 brightness as it's my secondary monitor. I'm on the fence about going the cross shipping option, as I fear I could end up with a worse unit. What do you think Dell would say about these photos? I may need a clearer photo.


I'm not sure that is BLB. Both pictures were from similar angle from the screen. Try taking another picture more to the side, if the position/intesity of the white glow changes, than that is just diffuser reflection and not true BLB. (see my pictures at dark from this screen to have a better idea)


----------



## pez

Hey guys,

Looking into potentially picking one of these up off of Amazon (or other if recommended). Amazon has them for $599 new and $487 'like new' on Amazon Warehouse Deals. I've seen a bit of talk with revisions, and A00 seems to be ok, but I see there are newer versions as well. Does anyone have any comments on specific revisions to get? From what I gather, A00 and up seem to be perfectly fine.


----------



## h2on0

I am interested in getting one of these. Dell has them on sale for $630, do they go on sale for cheaper that often?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2on0*
> 
> I am interested in getting one of these. Dell has them on sale for $630, do they go on sale for cheaper that often?


Dell had them a bit cheaper than $600 for the President's Day sale that ended last night.


----------



## Tephnos

The thing that bugs me about this monitor is the phosphors it uses in its backlight. It gives it a different colour temperature compared to others (it seems common in the 27" range, but if you ever try another sized IPS monitor you'll see it).

The gamut is a bit wider, as I call sRGB+. Sure, the slightly over saturated colours (without being nuclear like on a wide gamut display) look nice, but trying to get the monitor to place nice colour wise with say, a 24" P2414H panel I have in portrait is a nightmare, as the P2414H uses standard W-LED phosphors that give it sRGB.

Sure, I could just get another HM but have you ever tried a 27" monitor in portrait mode? It's a bit insane for text reading, the top would never get used as you'd just hurt your neck trying to read that high up. I have yet to try calibrating it in its sRGB emulation mode though, so there's that at least.

Other than those points, it is a fine monitor indeed.


----------



## pez

Well, ordered one on Amazon. Shame they're charging tax for NC now







.


----------



## pez

One-day shipping pays off when it's only $12. Got it hooked up and all seems well. Testing 'I Am Legend' for my 'dark' movie and back light bleed and IPS glow seems to be a minimum if even that noticeable. It's a A00 revision from Nov. 2013.


----------



## Irev

Just got mine today. It's a JAN2014 REV00.

So far so good!







no dead pixels or excessive backlight bleeding.... what OSD settings do you guys recommend?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> One-day shipping pays off when it's only $12. Got it hooked up and all seems well. Testing 'I Am Legend' for my 'dark' movie and back light bleed and IPS glow seems to be a minimum if even that noticeable. It's a A00 revision from Nov. 2013.


Congrats









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irev*
> 
> Just got mine today. It's a JAN2014 REV00.
> 
> So far so good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no dead pixels or excessive backlight bleeding.... what OSD settings do you guys recommend?


Congrats









40 Brightness - 75 Contrast - Color Temp / 6500K but to each his own.


----------



## Irev

That seems a bit too dark for me, maybe at night time. But I have 75 contrast 80 brigtness and sRGB... can't find colour temp?


----------



## pez

My brightness is at 60 and contrast at 75. Anything about 60 brightness though is kinda intense lol.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irev*
> 
> That seems a bit too dark for me, maybe at night time. But I have 75 contrast 80 brigtness and sRGB... can't find colour temp?


Color Temp is one of the pre-set modes. I find it serves as an all around color setting that works best for me. Find what works best for you.

In case you were wondering *"How to put your Rig in your Sig"* here's the link.


----------



## Irev




----------



## jameschisholm

Looks nice.

So far I've had mine on 40% Brightness / 75% Contrast as per Arizonian's recommendation. Just switched from "Standard" preset to "Color Temp. / 6500k". There only appears to be a slight difference from Standard, but looks good.


----------



## Irev

40% bright is just too low... especially for gaming it makes the whites look so dull too. Ive found that 75% bright and 75% contrast and sRGB to be my fav setting so far.

Also is it worth O/C this monitor to say 75HZ for gaming purposes?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irev*
> 
> 40% bright is just too low... especially for gaming it makes the whites look so dull too. Ive found that 75% bright and 75% contrast and sRGB to be my fav setting so far.
> 
> Also is it worth O/C this monitor to say 75HZ for gaming purposes?


This monitor doesn't overclock unfortunately. I think the highest frequency I managed to get without frame skipping was around 65 Hz, so there's really no point.

The membership sheet has now been updated for anyone who has requested to join in the past few weeks, welcome aboard! We now have 57 members!









Edit: For some reason the embedded YouTube review and membership spreadsheet are no longer displaying after months of being fine.

Embedded Google spreadsheet:





Has OCN changed something that may cause them not to be displayed? The form is still fine.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blasman*
> 
> Well, I don't know if you'd call it black light bleed or "back light glow." Either way, it's gotten at least a bit worse from when I bought the monitor. These photos are running at brightness 65 which is where I strongly prefer it on this monitor. The monitor to the right is my 1080p Asus VE278 which I run at 30 brightness as it's my secondary monitor. I'm on the fence about going the cross shipping option, as I fear I could end up with a worse unit. What do you think Dell would say about these photos? I may need a clearer photo.


You are comparing an IPS panel with a TN panel, and only at one angle. IPS glow is noticeable around the corners when you are close to the monitor, but it ins't necessarily backlight bleed. TN panels don't have the same sort of glow, but they sometimes have uniform glow (i.e. higher black levels) when viewed off angle above or below the monitor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tephnos*
> 
> The thing that bugs me about this monitor is the phosphors it uses in its backlight. It gives it a different colour temperature compared to others (it seems common in the 27" range, but if you ever try another sized IPS monitor you'll see it).
> 
> The gamut is a bit wider, as I call sRGB+. Sure, the slightly over saturated colours (without being nuclear like on a wide gamut display) look nice, but trying to get the monitor to place nice colour wise with say, a 24" P2414H panel I have in portrait is a nightmare, as the P2414H uses standard W-LED phosphors that give it sRGB.
> 
> Sure, I could just get another HM but have you ever tried a 27" monitor in portrait mode? It's a bit insane for text reading, the top would never get used as you'd just hurt your neck trying to read that high up. I have yet to try calibrating it in its sRGB emulation mode though, so there's that at least.
> 
> Other than those points, it is a fine monitor indeed.


The newer revisions do seem to have slightly different color out of the box. If color accuracy matters to you you should really get a calibration device.


----------



## pez

I'm highly enjoying my monitor. Played Borderlands 2 with I think nearly everything maxed with the exception of PhysX. Ran a steady 60 FPS most of the time with some drops to maybe 45-50 FPS. Display Driver crashed a couple times, but I'm hoping it's just driver issues and not the card...would give me an excuse to upgrade however...


----------



## Irev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm highly enjoying my monitor. Played Borderlands 2 with I think nearly everything maxed with the exception of PhysX. Ran a steady 60 FPS most of the time with some drops to maybe 45-50 FPS. Display Driver crashed a couple times, but I'm hoping it's just driver issues and not the card...would give me an excuse to upgrade however...


Yeah I'm loving mine too. what GPU are you running for it? I have a HD7950 OC running my 1440p, seems to do so quite well.
I had a Kogan 27" IPS Cinema Display 1440p monitor before this dell but sent it back with dead pixels.. the dell is much nicer quality overall.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irev*
> 
> Yeah I'm loving mine too. what GPU are you running for it? I have a HD7950 OC running my 1440p, seems to do so quite well.
> I had a Kogan 27" IPS Cinema Display 1440p monitor before this dell but sent it back with dead pixels.. the dell is much nicer quality overall.


I'm running a HD7870 Myst, so I'm literally following right behind you







. I'm very satisfied, but I'm considering of picking up a matching card just for bit more headroom/performance







.

Also, I considered going PLS/Korean, but I ultimately decided against it as I didn't want to deal with potential quality issues and returns overseas. I already had a painful time returning the PS3 3D Display I was using previously; and that was returning it back and forth to physical Best Buy and Kmart stores. So yeah; I'd rather spend $200 more for a monitor with more stability and a much better warranty/return policy.


----------



## ajresendez

Just bought one of these on the refurb deal last night does anyone know if you can get a square trade warranty one it?


----------



## pez

Who did you buy it through?


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajresendez*
> 
> Just bought one of these on the refurb deal last night does anyone know if you can get a square trade warranty one it?


The main reason why I would suggest people buy this monitor is for the warranty with advanced RMA, which is why I generally advise against buying refurbs... Chances are the refurb you get will have bad backlight bleed, as most of the monitors that are returned are returned for that reason (probably), and I don't think Dell considers it a "fault" so they just turn around and sell it as a refurb (however this is just speculation). The 1 refurb I got once as a warranty replacement had AWFUL bleed.


----------



## Irev

After having the monitor a couple days now I've found that 70% brightness 70% contrast and 6500k colour temp work best. If using the monitor at night or with the lights off I find that the brightness works better on 55% Overall I'm happy with the monitor.

How much did you pay for the refurb? @ aj ?


----------



## ajresendez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irev*
> 
> After having the monitor a couple days now I've found that 70% brightness 70% contrast and 6500k colour temp work best. If using the monitor at night or with the lights off I find that the brightness works better on 55% Overall I'm happy with the monitor.
> 
> How much did you pay for the refurb? @ aj ?


I will report back on my experience with it. I paid 419.00 with free shipping.


----------



## senna89

Someone use game mode ? How is the color compared to standard ? Is it possible to using in daily use during desktop ?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> The main reason why I would suggest people buy this monitor is for the warranty with advanced RMA, which is why I generally advise against buying refurbs... Chances are the refurb you get will have bad backlight bleed, as most of the monitors that are returned are returned for that reason (probably), and I don't think Dell considers it a "fault" so they just turn around and sell it as a refurb (however this is just speculation). The 1 refurb I got once as a warranty replacement had AWFUL bleed.


This was my logic behind it, and why I ended up just going with a fresh model. Did some rechecking and I don't really notice backlight bleed. It's hard to say if it's bleed or glow because it does indeed lessen/decrease as you move away.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> This was my logic behind it, and why I ended up just going with a fresh model. Did some rechecking and I don't really notice backlight bleed. It's hard to say if it's bleed or glow because it does indeed lessen/decrease as you move away.


It is definitely possible to get one without bleed; the later revisions I had gotten were better with regards to that (although they had more ghosting). The A01 revision that I ended up sticking with has virtually no bleed, such that I can watch things with black letterbox borders in a dark room and not notice it.

I usually run brightness at 41 with contrast at 50 for general use (anything higher I find too harsh for extended periods of staring at a white screen). When gaming or watching TV/movies I often turn the contrast up to 65-75. This way I am used to the lower contrast, so when I turn it up everything looks a lot nicer. If you leave the contrast up 24/7 you tend to get used to it, and it is less impressive after not too long.

I was also getting some intermittent image retention with the contrast on 75 (mostly with desktop use where I had static windows), but turning it down most of the time seems to have fixed it.


----------



## w123

So i picked one of these up off of amazon (as well as an asus p278q which has yet to arrive) and have been impressed with it for the most part especially coming from my old samsung s27b970d (piece of crap with terrible black depth). One thing I've noticed is my calibrated contrast ratio is only 730:1 or so, using my i1display pro. This seems awfully low. Calibrated at 6500k, 2.2gamma, 120 nits to get that figure. Also used open source dispcalgui and got similar results. This is with manual adjustments to the color. If i let xrite do automatic adjustments to color, i get a pitiful 620:1 contrast ratio and it looks extremely dull.

Now, if i calibrate at native white point (about 6000K) i get about 920:1 contrast ratio. Is this normal?

This is an A00 panel built last year. Its fantastic otherwise. No cross hatching, no excessive bleed. Black depth is bout .15 in the center at 120 nits, pretty good for IPS. Anyone else calibrate theirs?


----------



## Enphenate

I posted this a while back but thought it might help with recent purchases.

I calibrated my A00 OCT13 U2713HMt model last night with my i1 Pro Spectrophotometer and got some pretty good results. Achieved 99.4% sRGB colorspace / 72.9% Adobe RGB with 721.5:1 contrast ratio (could of been better if I had a colorimeter) with the target of 120 luminance and 6500k daylight color temperature.

Settings are

Preset Mode: Custom Color
Red: 92
Green: 98
Blue: 99

Brightness: 34
Contrast: 75

Here are links to the actual ICC profile and a HTML profile report with extra results from the calibration.
ICC Profile

To install a calibration profile you can use DisplayProfile as well as look at TFTcentral for ICC profile instructions.

Enjoy


----------



## w123

I just find it odd the contrast ratio when calibrating to 6500k is so much worse.


----------



## Enphenate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w123*
> 
> I just find it odd the contrast ratio when calibrating to 6500k is so much worse.


I was gonna reply on the [H] thread but ill stick to here. I was also a bit surprised at the contrast ratio, I used DispacalGUI to calibrate it. Are you sticking to 6000k then?

Wondering if i should re-calibrate the monitor at 6000k and see if it looks better?

Also you have to remember that Spectophotometers are not as good as colorimeters in measuring blacks.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Someone use game mode ? How is the color compared to standard ? Is it possible to using in daily use during desktop ?


HELP ?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Someone use game mode ? How is the color compared to standard ? Is it possible to using in daily use during desktop ?


I wouldn't recommend using the game preset mode unless you really want dynamic contrast ratio. It makes the image a little warmer as well as enabling DCR.

You can read more about the DCR on the U2713HM here: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/content/dell_u2713hm.htm#dynamic_contrast


----------



## senna89

DCR in game mode cant be disable ?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> DCR in game mode cant be disable ?


You can turn it off, but it's the only reason you would use game mode. So it would kind of defeat the point.


----------



## Mjolnir125

I also calibrated mine (A01) a while back with a Spyder 4 Pro and got pretty low measured contrast ratios (somewhere around 600 IIRC). However some have mentioned that the Spyder 4 isn't all that good at measuring black levels so it is probably a bit higher than that (it also underestimated the contrast ratios of all other monitors I have).

However, regardless of what a device tells me, I have never found the contrast on this monitor lacking at all, so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## w123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enphenate*
> 
> I was gonna reply on the [H] thread but ill stick to here. I was also a bit surprised at the contrast ratio, I used DispacalGUI to calibrate it. Are you sticking to 6000k then?
> 
> Wondering if i should re-calibrate the monitor at 6000k and see if it looks better?
> 
> Also you have to remember that Spectophotometers are not as good as colorimeters in measuring blacks.


Well my i1displaypro is a colorimeter, so it is an accurate black level measurement. I have it at 6100K or so and am happy so far. I will try the Asus P278q tomorrow and whichever one has a better picture is the one I'll keep.


----------



## Irev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w123*
> 
> Well my i1displaypro is a colorimeter, so it is an accurate black level measurement. I have it at 6100K or so and am happy so far. I will try the Asus P278q tomorrow and whichever one has a better picture is the one I'll keep.


You're not worried about Asus and PWM ?


----------



## senna89

This model is good for gaming like response time / ghosting / trailing or others artifacts ?
Compared this U2713HM in game mode to the Asus PB278Q there's some difference ?


----------



## pez

Mine seems to be great during gaming. I played some Bad Company 2 last night and had no trouble. I was surprised at how well it ran at that resolution, too.


----------



## w123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irev*
> 
> You're not worried about Asus and PWM ?


Its never affected me. Overblown big time. But ill try it out when I get home later.


----------



## w123

So tried out the Asus today. Out of the box, it's way superior in terms of contrast and color temperature. With the 6500K setting, out of the box, my i1display pro measured 6300K. Not bad. Gamma was off by .2, which calibration fixed. Black level is better on the Asus as well, at .12 versus .15 on the dell. Calibrated contrast ratio was at an even 1000:1 according to Xrite and HCFR! Compared to the 730:1 or so on the dell, it is very noticeable. Colors just look a lot better. Backlight is about the same on both I think i'll be sending the Dell back. The Dell does have a better swivel mechanism though and slightly smoother operation. Too bad as I really liked its build quality.


----------



## pez

Sounds good. One big reason I didn't go with the Asus is for their CS/Warranty. While their warranty matches Dell in length, the actual quality of their CS isn't anything to write home about..


----------



## ajresendez

Well I got dell to apply an extra 5% to my order. So my final price for my refurb was 424 including tax







. Now if my panel turns out to be a good one then ill be an extremely happy with my purchase.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## w123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Sounds good. One big reason I didn't go with the Asus is for their CS/Warranty. While their warranty matches Dell in length, the actual quality of their CS isn't anything to write home about..


Hopefully I'll never have to find out.


----------



## w123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajresendez*
> 
> Well I got dell to apply an extra 5% to my order. So my final price for my refurb was 424 including tax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Now if my panel turns out to be a good one then ill be an extremely happy with my purchase.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


Ive never had good luck with refurbs, but i wish you luck. DO they have same warranty/return policy?


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w123*
> 
> Ive never had good luck with refurbs, but i wish you luck. DO they have same warranty/return policy?


Granted its not a Dell, but I am on a refurb PB278Q right now. Its the 2nd one I have ever bought, no issues with the first, but it was a CRT back then. This one I have now is awesome so far. Knock on wood.


----------



## ajresendez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w123*
> 
> Ive never had good luck with refurbs, but i wish you luck. DO they have same warranty/return policy?


Its a 90 day warranty so ill be sure to take full advantage of it while I have a chance.

Ive been told that refurbs undergo more stringent tests that new items so im betting on that being true. Ive had good luck with past refurb purchases so hopefully I get a good one.


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajresendez*
> 
> Its a 90 day warranty so ill be sure to take full advantage of it while I have a chance.
> 
> Ive been told that refurbs undergo more stringent tests that new items so im betting on that being true. Ive had good luck with past refurb purchases so hopefully I get a good one.


90 day is what I was also given for my Asus.


----------



## itcharzherp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> It is.
> They are very good for gaming, very similar to the Asus PB278Q, ViewSonic VP2770 and other 1440p monitors.


in this Video, when he went to the car and tabbed the man, i think the monitor lagged the fast movement of the stab.


----------



## ajresendez

So this is what im seeing on the monitor I just got. Its a recision A02. That look normal to you guys? Kind of redish hue on one side and a regular looking ips gliw on the other.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## itcharzherp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Hope you get a good one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first had two bright spots and pretty bad backlight bleeding, Dell have a zero tolerance policy on bright spots so I got a replacement straight away. The one I have now is 100% perfect, not even any backlight bleed which is very rare. Chances are you will get some IPS glow in the bottom left but once you turn the brightness down to about 50% it is barely visible (default is 75% which is a bit too bright).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMallory*
> 
> Starting to get tempted by the sales....how does this monitor compare to the Asus PB278Q and Viewsonic VP2770? Will be using it for gaming.
> 
> Not sure how much response rate/input lag would matter to me since I've been using a Samsung 32'' LED HDTV without noticing any laginess while playing BF3


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Is there any way to OC the refresh rate with an AMD GPU? I can't seem to find anything in the catalyst control center that would let me override the default refresh rate restrictions, so I am assuming I would have to download a third party utility.
> 
> I notice no input lag on my U2713hm in gaming either.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikthus*
> 
> Hey guys just got my U2713HM this week and it seems like most people are getting a lot of backlight bleeding with this model, particularly in the bottom left corner. I was hoping it wouldn't be an issue with mine but the one I received (Feb 2013 manufacture date) has the same issue. I already got an RMA monitor sent to me and it has the exact same issue except it's even worse and obviously refurbished (monitor stand is a little scratched up and manufacture date of Sept 2012).
> 
> It's pretty noticeable when watching a movie/playing a game with dark scenes. Am I being too nitpicky or should I just make a full return? I'm honestly considering the Asus PB278Q at this point...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikthus*
> 
> I already had the brightness set to 20 in the OSD menu before even checking for backlight bleed and when I set it to 100 it's very noticeable. Just loaded up The Dark Knight Rises and in the night scenes you very easily see the yellow glow coming from the corner. The anti-glare coating on my U2711 made text unpleasant to read for long periods of time which is the main reason I bought this but apart from that it had no issues like this.
> 
> Here are some pictures I took. Sorry about the quality, I'm not sure why it looks so bright. The first two are at 20% and the last one is at 100% brightness.
> 
> IMG_0637.JPG 227k .JPG file
> 
> 
> IMG_0638.JPG 262k .JPG file
> 
> 
> IMG_0639.JPG 258k .JPG file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajresendez*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this is what im seeing on the monitor I just got. Its a recision A02. That look normal to you guys? Kind of redish hue on one side and a regular looking ips gliw on the other.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


hi tech pros









I really don't know what to do









I was thinking that the Dell U2713HM would have no black light bleed .. and also wondering about the ASUS PB278Q

I like to get into massive FPS gaming and with searching about IPS and PLS monitors I learned they are reasonable with gaming ..

I also was wondering if it's nice to buy SONY bravia ,, it seems very nice TV >> I'm afraid that it could have input lag in gaming .. especially FPS games.

So ... what should I do ? Would you recommend BenQ XL2702T with its 1920*1080?

I really liked the idea of 2560*1440 ..

I want a nice matte monitor with no back light bleed and super in games >>


----------



## senna89

Compared to Asus PB278Q what is the best as response time ?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Compared to Asus PB278Q what is the best as response time ?


According to PRAD they are 0.1ms response time difference of each other which is negligible.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> According to PRAD they are 0.1ms response time difference of each other which is negligible.


i speak about response time


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> i speak about response time


I post a very long time ago a bit about what I found regarding both monitors. *CLICK HERE*. Hope that helps.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I post a very long time ago a bit about what I found regarding both monitors. *CLICK HERE*. Hope that helps.


Ok but this only a PRAD review reported by you, i dont care about it.
Prad is not so good and its response / lag test are too insufficient.


----------



## acanom

I own a U2713HM, too. Had both, the PB278Q and the Dell. And I found the Asus to be brighter which isn´t to my liking. It also gave me headaches, although I´m not known to be flicker sensitive


----------



## Karnoffel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acanom*
> 
> I own a U2713HM, too. Had both, the PB278Q and the Dell. And I found the Asus to be brighter which isn´t to my liking. It also gave me headaches, although I´m not known to be flicker sensitive


It was definitely the flicker since you can simply lower the brightness if it's that much of a problem...


----------



## acanom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karnoffel*
> 
> It was definitely the flicker since you can simply lower the brightness if it's that much of a problem...


Yeah, tought so, too.

But nontheless, I found the Asus with the recommended settings from tftcentral to be brighter and more unpleasent to look at.

Although I´ll ahve to admit, that it took some time to get adjusted to the Dell also. But for me it was more pleasent.


----------



## itcharzherp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acanom*
> 
> I own a U2713HM, too. Had both, the PB278Q and the Dell. And I found the Asus to be brighter which isn´t to my liking. It also gave me headaches, although I´m not known to be flicker sensitive


so ,, what did you do then ??

i might have like your feeling abut the monitor, I could buy the VG278HE and have similar observation about the colors and the resolution ..

i think you meant about the benefit is the high speed of 144Hz which i would like to have and it attracts me until this moment and I want to buy BenQ XL2720T or ASUS VG278HE for this reason ..

on the other hand, i want the dell u2713HM or ASUS PB278Q for high res and beautiful colors ..

what you think is the best choice?


----------



## pez

I can't really see anyone being disappointed with this monitor while gaming. There's not obvious ghosting from what I can tell, no input lag, and the display is beautiful. The semi-gloss finish is just right, too, IMO.

Unless you need/want 120Hz or can honestly tell and despise 'ghosting' on this monitor, then sure, but I don't think 95% of people are this way.


----------



## itcharzherp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I can't really see anyone being disappointed with this monitor while gaming. There's not obvious ghosting from what I can tell, no input lag, and the display is beautiful. The semi-gloss finish is just right, too, IMO.
> 
> Unless you need/want 120Hz or can honestly tell and despise 'ghosting' on this monitor, then sure, but I don't think 95% of people are this way.


i went to the market and saw monitors at 21.5" with 1080p resolution which was very nice ..

There wasn't any 27" to see what is the view for it, and still afraid of color problems ..

I think the dell is the best choice for now ..

did you see the post in this thread about problems with the dell of BLB? is that possible for many or it's happening to that member?


----------



## w123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karnoffel*
> 
> It was definitely the flicker since you can simply lower the brightness if it's that much of a problem...


The Asus has a higher contrast ratio which might be harder on the eyes if you view a lot of contrast-heavy websites etc. Dell is much more muted.


----------



## itcharzherp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w123*
> 
> The Asus has a higher contrast ratio which might be harder on the eyes if you view a lot of contrast-heavy websites etc. Dell is much more muted.


so this is as well for gaming .. nice i'm feel more confident to buy the dell


----------



## acanom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itcharzherp*
> 
> so ,, what did you do then ??


I went for the dell and I´m very satisfied. Didn´t regret my decision once.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w123*
> 
> The Asus has a higher contrast ratio which might be harder on the eyes if you view a lot of contrast-heavy websites etc. Dell is much more muted.


Thank you for the explanation


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itcharzherp*
> 
> i went to the market and saw monitors at 21.5" with 1080p resolution which was very nice ..
> 
> There wasn't any 27" to see what is the view for it, and still afraid of color problems ..
> 
> I think the dell is the best choice for now ..
> 
> did you see the post in this thread about problems with the dell of BLB? is that possible for many or it's happening to that member?


I came into this purchase expecting the worst. I've had terrible luck in the past with my last display (dust underneath the panel cover, abnormal amount of dead pixels, etc.). However, the backlight bleed isn't bad at all, and it's not something I notice while doing any gaming or web browsing. The only time I can really point it out is during movie/video watching while there's bars spanning the top and bottom of the screen, or just darker scenes. Even then, you have to be looking for it to notice it. This panel actually has less BLB than my last 2 monitors, which were TN panels.

Also, my monitor is a A00 Rev. from November 2013 (I think that's what I posted before). I bought it from Amazon, too.


----------



## itcharzherp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I came into this purchase expecting the worst. I've had terrible luck in the past with my last display (dust underneath the panel cover, abnormal amount of dead pixels, etc.). However, the backlight bleed isn't bad at all, and it's not something I notice while doing any gaming or web browsing. The only time I can really point it out is during movie/video watching while there's bars spanning the top and bottom of the screen, or just darker scenes. Even then, you have to be looking for it to notice it. This panel actually has less BLB than my last 2 monitors, which were TN panels.
> 
> Also, my monitor is a A00 Rev. from November 2013 (I think that's what I posted before). I bought it from Amazon, too.


so .. what;s the current situation ? do you still have the dell ? if so .. did you fix its issues ?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itcharzherp*
> 
> so .. what;s the current situation ? do you still have the dell ? if so .. did you fix its issues ?


I meant the last monitor I had (a Sony PS3 3D Display). I've had no issues to date with my Dell







.


----------



## itcharzherp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I meant the last monitor I had (a Sony PS3 3D Display). I've had no issues to date with my Dell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


this member thinks:

>>

Originally Posted by Karnoffel View Post

The Dell U2713HM is known to have very bad backlighting issues, and some models are known to have cross-hatching, and the ASUS PB278Q uses PWM dimming and has slower pixel response times than the BenQ BL2710PT and Viewsonic VP2770.

what you think about his opinion?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itcharzherp*
> 
> this member thinks:
> 
> >>
> 
> Originally Posted by Karnoffel View Post
> 
> The Dell U2713HM is known to have very bad backlighting issues, and some models are known to have cross-hatching, and the ASUS PB278Q uses PWM dimming and has slower pixel response times than the BenQ BL2710PT and Viewsonic VP2770.
> 
> what you think about his opinion?


I get very minimal backlight bleed from the each corner which is normal in a lot of displays (not limited to the Dell). It's not a huge amount, and I'd say it's what you call 'normal'. I also have no crosshatching.


----------



## eggs2see

I bought two of these monitors July 2013 builds and both suffered from ghosting and backlight bleed.

I've just received a October 2013 and the ghosting is gone, crosshatching is gone and backlight bleed is minimal. Overall the image seems sharper too.

Seems like a much improved monitor. Have to give it to Dell they have genuinely worked on this monitor and made significant revisions to get it right.

Edit: Here are some pictures I have taken on the UFO test to show the now fixed ghosting.

July 2013


October 2013


----------



## KenjiS

So whats the verdict on these right now? I read they had issues but have they been resolved?

And hows motion blur/input lag on them?


----------



## eggs2see

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> So whats the verdict on these right now? I read they had issues but have they been resolved?
> 
> And hows motion blur/input lag on them?


Input lag is totally fine for most games. If you play CS/BF/COD you would want to play it with V-sync off though.

Overall a very good gaming monitor now. I have a second one on the way so once it arrives I will report back with impressions.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eggs2see*
> 
> Input lag is totally fine for most games. If you play CS/BF/COD you would want to play it with V-sync off though.
> 
> Overall a very good gaming monitor now. I have a second one on the way so once it arrives I will report back with impressions.


I ended up making a thread about it. Been mulling this idea for a little now and Im just not sure what direction to go in. Figure id source some advice and such.

Is there a VERY noticable difference between 1200p and 1440p?


----------



## eggs2see

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I ended up making a thread about it. Been mulling this idea for a little now and Im just not sure what direction to go in. Figure id source some advice and such.
> 
> Is there a VERY noticable difference between 1200p and 1440p?


Yeah there is a noticeable difference in regards to pixel density but the U2410 already being IPS probably has great image quality already.

To be honest the size difference isn't all that noticeable between the 16:10 24" and 16:9 27". I use a 1200p at work and for screen size it doesn't feel too far off the 27" iMac's we have.

Pixel density is a noticeable step up though on the 1440p. 1200p looks more like 1080p where as from normal viewing distance you basically can't see the pixels with 1440p.

I don't know if it is worth it for you considering you already have a great monitor. On the plus side I'm pretty sure Dell do a 7 or 14 day money back return so it might be worthwhile seeing for yourself.


----------



## pez

I didn't come from an IPS, so I can't really comment on that, but the difference between 1080p screen real estate and 1440p screen real estate is massive.

Physical size is great, too. I went from 24 to 27 and it was crazy. It doesn't take long to get used to, either. When you go back and use a 20-24 inch monitor after using a 27 it'll feel weird, especially not having that lovely resolution.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I ended up making a thread about it. Been mulling this idea for a little now and Im just not sure what direction to go in. Figure id source some advice and such.
> 
> Is there a VERY noticable difference between 1200p and 1440p?


There is quite a difference. I have 1920 x 1200 and 1920 x 1080 monitors, and when I first played a game on my 2560 x 1440 monitor I almost started crying because of how much detail there was (I'm not even kidding). Part of that was that the colors on the U2713HM are really good, although the monitor I was using before was a 1080P dell 21.5 inch IPS, which had pretty good color.


----------



## itcharzherp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I get very minimal backlight bleed from the each corner which is normal in a lot of displays (not limited to the Dell). It's not a huge amount, and I'd say it's what you call 'normal'. I also have no crosshatching.


Dell should be fine .. I work on 20" monitor .. it's very nice monitor

no issues .. then for u2713HM would be nice too ..


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itcharzherp*
> 
> Dell should be fine .. I work on 20" monitor .. it's very nice monitor
> 
> no issues .. then for u2713HM would be nice too ..


Yeah, I think as long as you get it from somewhere like Dell themselves, or Amazon, you'll be golden. If Dell had been the same price as Amazon, I would have ordered from them. They have their display guarantee that says if your display is faulty or unsatisfactory for you, they'll ship out your replacement display first, so that you're not without a monitor.

In Amazon's case, if you have Prime (and are in the US, I guess







), you're waiting a bit, but probably not a couple weeks to a month like I'm sure some places could be.


----------



## itcharzherp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, I think as long as you get it from somewhere like Dell themselves, or Amazon, you'll be golden. If Dell had been the same price as Amazon, I would have ordered from them. They have their display guarantee that says if your display is faulty or unsatisfactory for you, they'll ship out your replacement display first, so that you're not without a monitor.
> 
> In Amazon's case, if you have Prime (and are in the US, I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), you're waiting a bit, but probably not a couple weeks to a month like I'm sure some places could be.


well !! Dell has amazing costumer policy









i'm considering to buy gaming hardware .. so i'm taking the Dell out of the planning process .. to get Qnix, how about this idea >> of course for OC


----------



## pez

Well that I certainly have no experience with. I stayed away from it for the fact that I MIGHT have a problem with it, and it'd be such a burden for me to return/RMA it. I'm sure I'll experience 120Hz one day, but for now, I'm very happy with my 60Hz Dell IPS







.


----------



## h2on0

I purchased this monitor a week ago from dell, it wasn't on sale at the time, but it was $599 on amazon. I wanted to purchase it directly from dell so I contacted them and explained that I had just missed their sale and amazon was still at $599 and they let me get it for that price. I have owned numerous dell computers and laptops and while they mainly use proprietary components the customer service is top notch.


----------



## KenjiS

I'm still staring at these and debating ordering one... @[email protected] I'm nervous on the response times and such... Guess im just afraid that ghosting/lag will be -noticably- worse than my 2410 in that regard

God I wish there was a way for folks to go and just test drive one of these things before plonking down the cash..


----------



## w123

Uhhh there is. It's called a return policy... Look for a seller that won't hassle you. I went through 3 monitors at amazon before settling on benq. Just put them on credit no cash needed


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w123*
> 
> Uhhh there is. It's called a return policy... Look for a seller that won't hassle you. I went through 3 monitors at amazon before settling on benq. Just put them on credit no cash needed


True and i was planning to get mine at Best Buy so i can just take it to a local store if im not happy with it...


----------



## Bloodcore

Could someone please tell me their experience with IPS glow?
Is it more annoying than gamma shift in TN film panels? Is it more noticeable?

I've finally decided to swallow the pill regarding higher pixel lag/input lag, but the biggest issue is IPS glow during games and movies.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodcore*
> 
> Could someone please tell me their experience with IPS glow?
> Is it more annoying than gamma shift in TN film panels? Is it more noticeable?
> 
> I've finally decided to swallow the pill regarding higher pixel lag/input lag, but the biggest issue is IPS glow during games and movies.


I'd say its better than the viewing angle issues on TN panels, I only see it if its at night, in a completely black room, on a completely black screen...

viewing angle issues however are always there, im constantly fiddling with my laptop screen because i adjusted how i was sitting and now one corner of the screen isnt -perfect-, But I'm basically Death the Kid in that regard...and WAY too used to IPS (dont get me wrong, my laptop panel is really nice, but it doesnt change the inherent viewing angle weakness of a TN panel)

I think I'm letting other peoples opinions on input lag and such override my personal experience which has been IPS is great... I play BF4 and other shooters and I do just fine in them (well ok, not in CoD these days but that has little to do with my screen and more to do with crappy netcode and lack of dedicated servers) The color contrast and viewing angle are just amazing

Of course the 2713HM does on paper have slightly more input lag than my 2410....I'm just not sure if i will notice the difference or not


----------



## KenjiS

I'm on the edge of about to order the 2713 from Best Buy... Tip me over?


----------



## w123

Are you gaming? IMO not the best gaming screen. At least from my sample. Low contrast and muted colors, mediocre black levels. Very nice built quality though.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w123*
> 
> Are you gaming? IMO not the best gaming screen. At least from my sample. Low contrast and muted colors, mediocre black levels. Very nice built quality though.


-sigh- Yeah.. I game...

Have you tried calibrating it?

See this is why i cant decide on a monitor...

The Asus 278 is out because I'm fairly sure ill get annoyed by the backlight thing

QNix stuff just.. Not ok with the idea of it

The Dell has people who love it and people who keep saying its terribad for playing any games on it

The new 120hz Asus one isnt out till June and while it looks neat im expecting teething issues, and its $800 which is really pushing my budget, and I cant run most games at 1440p at above 60fps so the 120hz thing is probubly a moot point at this time

the Viewsonic 27" one that one guy at HardOCP pushes hard looks like a cheap piece of junk to me, Which I dont like on a $700 screen, Also the reviews on it at Newegg are only so-so and it only seems to be a small VERY militant group that are pushing that thing down peoples throats....Seems like Viewsonic has support issues as well..

The 120hz+ panels are all TN and Im just not sure Im ok with that...

I'm not really in the mood to play musical monitor madness buying and returning 20 screens till i find one just right.. I just wanted an easy logical upgrade from my 2410 but instead im just sitting here tearing my hair out reading review after review


----------



## Bloodcore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I'd say its better than the viewing angle issues on TN panels, I only see it if its at night, in a completely black room, on a completely black screen...
> viewing angle issues however are always there, im constantly fiddling with my laptop screen because i adjusted how i was sitting and now one corner of the screen isnt -perfect-, But I'm basically Death the Kid in that regard...and WAY too used to IPS (dont get me wrong, my laptop panel is really nice, but it doesnt change the inherent viewing angle weakness of a TN panel)
> 
> I think I'm letting other peoples opinions on input lag and such override my personal experience which has been IPS is great... I play BF4 and other shooters and I do just fine in them (well ok, not in CoD these days but that has little to do with my screen and more to do with crappy netcode and lack of dedicated servers) The color contrast and viewing angle are just amazing
> Of course the 2713HM does on paper have slightly more input lag than my 2410....I'm just not sure if i will notice the difference or not


So basically as long as I sit straight in front of a 27" IPS, I should be fine?
Then I guess 24" and 27" IPS should almost be IPS-Glow free if I sit 60-70cm away and facing directly at the center of the screen.

Currently considering the P2414H, P2714H or U2414H because of the very low lag-time.
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/content/dell_p2714h.htm#lag

The only downside I can see is that it is 6-bit+Hi-FRC.

And I might wait until August, considering I'll be a student and get 10-15% at the online stores and that other models might appear.
Hopefully a U2714HM


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodcore*
> 
> So basically as long as I sit straight in front of a 27" IPS, I should be fine?
> Then I guess 24" and 27" IPS should almost be IPS-Glow free if I sit 60-70cm away and facing directly at the center of the screen.
> 
> Currently considering the P2414H, P2714H or U2414H because of the incredibly low lag-time.
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/content/dell_p2714h.htm#lag
> 
> The only downside I can see is that it is 6-bit+Hi-FRC.
> 
> And I might wait until August, considering I'll be a student and get 10-15% at the online stores.


You misunderstand, on my desktop IPS display i can go all the way almost looking at the thing side on before theres any "issue" from viewing angle. Of course not all IPS displays are created equal, the only time i see the "glow" people talk about is if the monitor is COMPLETELY black with no image or anything on it and im to one side or the other, and i mean to THE SIDE of the bloody thing.. or standing up and looking down at it...

As for those... Well.. I'd avoid the 27 because its only 1080p, I cant imagine stretching those pixels out more without things starting to look kinda fuzzy and that, and by that point if you REALLY just want a 1080p screen I'd look at one of the 120hz or 144hz models (Around $280 gets you Asus' VG248QE which is spectacularly well regarded) if your primary critea is input lag then id just forget IPS and go for a TN panel..


----------



## w123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> -sigh- Yeah.. I game...
> 
> Have you tried calibrating it?
> 
> See this is why i cant decide on a monitor...
> 
> The Asus 278 is out because I'm fairly sure ill get annoyed by the backlight thing
> 
> QNix stuff just.. Not ok with the idea of it
> 
> The Dell has people who love it and people who keep saying its terribad for playing any games on it
> 
> The new 120hz Asus one isnt out till June and while it looks neat im expecting teething issues, and its $800 which is really pushing my budget, and I cant run most games at 1440p at above 60fps so the 120hz thing is probubly a moot point at this time
> 
> the Viewsonic 27" one that one guy at HardOCP pushes hard looks like a cheap piece of junk to me, Which I dont like on a $700 screen, Also the reviews on it at Newegg are only so-so and it only seems to be a small VERY militant group that are pushing that thing down peoples throats....Seems like Viewsonic has support issues as well..
> 
> The 120hz+ panels are all TN and Im just not sure Im ok with that...
> 
> I'm not really in the mood to play musical monitor madness buying and returning 20 screens till i find one just right.. I just wanted an easy logical upgrade from my 2410 but instead im just sitting here tearing my hair out reading review after review


After calibration i barely hit 700:1 contrast ratio (with i1displaypro). I think mine may have been a dud though, most reviews say around 900-1000:1.


----------



## Bloodcore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> You misunderstand, on my desktop IPS display i can go all the way almost looking at the thing side on before theres any "issue" from viewing angle. Of course not all IPS displays are created equal, the only time i see the "glow" people talk about is if the monitor is COMPLETELY black with no image or anything on it and im to one side or the other, and i mean to THE SIDE of the bloody thing.. or standing up and looking down at it...
> 
> As for those... Well.. I'd avoid the 27 because its only 1080p, I cant imagine stretching those pixels out more without things starting to look kinda fuzzy and that, and by that point if you REALLY just want a 1080p screen I'd look at one of the 120hz or 144hz models (Around $280 gets you Asus' VG248QE which is spectacularly well regarded) if your primary critea is input lag then id just forget IPS and go for a TN panel..


Finally someone who tells me that IPS-Glow isn't a knife in the back when purchasing an IPS!









Yes, I know I should avoid the 27" 1080P screens.
I'm just hoping that Dell releases the 2014 version of U2713HM sometime soon.

I've been having the upgrade-itch for almost a year now..
Not strange considering I have an Samsung XL2370, it is a true nightmare at times.
The only good thing about it is that I managed to force it to 72Hz.

*Edit:
Just read on Hardforum that the P2414H can be overclocked up to 80Hz.
Might just be a good year for a monitor upgrade. ^^


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodcore*
> 
> Finally someone who tells me that IPS-Glow isn't a knife in the back when purchasing an IPS!


glow is a non issue. i'm actually surprised people seem so scared about it where as TN color shift is so brutal that depending on how you sit the image looks different. like it matters that black is black when colors turn nearly into a negative image.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> glow is a non issue. i'm actually surprised people seem so scared about it where as TN color shift is so brutal that depending on how you sit the image looks different. like it matters that black is black when colors turn nearly into a negative image.


This! Its a huge reason im scared of a large TN panel for my monitor because I sit very close to it, Most TVs are TN panels I believe but because you sit farther back in general the viewing angle thing isnt so bad, But on a screen i sit not even a foot away from yeah.. viewing angle is important because otherwise the corners of the image end up looking wonky

Even on my "tiny" 17" laptop(Which uses a TN panel) if im not DEAD ON its kinda off looking... my IPS display i can slouch in my seat and it looks exactly the same unless i go to some rediculous extremes (ie extremes you're never going to see in normal usage)


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodcore*
> 
> Finally someone who tells me that IPS-Glow isn't a knife in the back when purchasing an IPS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I know I should avoid the 27" 1080P screens.
> I'm just hoping that Dell releases the 2014 version of U2713HM sometime soon.
> 
> I've been having the upgrade-itch for almost a year now..
> Not strange considering I have an Samsung XL2370, it is a true nightmare at times.
> The only good thing about it is that I managed to force it to 72Hz.
> 
> *Edit:
> Just read on Hardforum that the P2414H can be overclocked up to 80Hz.
> Might just be a good year for a monitor upgrade. ^^


I still say if you care so much about refresh and such you're just better off at least TRYING one of the 144hz monitors on the market...


----------



## h2on0

I say go for it.
I've been playing titanfall a couple hours a day I love gaming on this thing it is beautiful.


----------



## Bloodcore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I still say if you care so much about refresh and such you're just better off at least TRYING one of the 144hz monitors on the market...


I'm not incredibly into refresh-rates and pixel-lag.
The important thing for me is that overclocking the monitor improves movie watching by having 72-96Hz.

And I also play Dayz and Titanfall, luckily without issues with my current XL2370 with 5-15ms pixel lag.
(The XL2370 is apparently very unstable.)


----------



## outsiderEX

Hey everyone,

I decided to double up on my U2713HM's but am having a problem in which every additional U2713HM I have purchased (up to 2 now) all look "yellow" compared to my original unit. I've reset both to factory specifics and messed around with ICC profiles, but no matter what both monitors do not look 100% equal. You can really tell the difference when looking at something like a white background. Is this some kind of known defect at this point of this products life cycle or is there something I can do to make them match?


----------



## stnz

Check color temperature ?


----------



## KenjiS

Wasnt there an issue with the AG coatings that made everything a sickly yellow color?


----------



## outsiderEX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> Check color temperature ?


Tried this but the color is always off on the 2nd screen.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Wasnt there an issue with the AG coatings that made everything a sickly yellow color?


Is this still happening? My "good" one is from Nov 2013. Both my bad ones are from the same date.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outsiderEX*
> 
> Is this still happening? My "good" one is from Nov 2013. Both my bad ones are from the same date.


Supposedly yes but I do remember people describing it as turning white yellow. so that sounds like a potential culprit

is your bad one from an earlier date or later? earlier or later revision?


----------



## outsiderEX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Supposedly yes but I do remember people describing it as turning white yellow. so that sounds like a potential culprit
> 
> is your bad one from an earlier date or later? earlier or later revision?


My good one and both of my bad ones are from Nov 2013 and rev A00.


----------



## stnz

Wow, out of luck my dear ? :/


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outsiderEX*
> 
> My good one and both of my bad ones are from Nov 2013 and rev A00.


Id say thats your issue then, A00 is the first revision, i think they're on A02 now.


----------



## Bloodcore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outsiderEX*
> 
> My good one and both of my bad ones are from Nov 2013 and rev A00.


Return the faulty ones directly to Dell instead of the seller.
They'll most likely ship you the newest revision of the monitor.


----------



## scorpscarx

So my U2711, predecessor to this one, 2 months out of warranty, started to have half the screen go haywire with vertical bands and such. I dissected the beast and cleaned the tboard and cables, mainly noticing the mainboard was oxidized pretty badly. Is that likely the culprit and something worth trying to find and replace? I tried shopjimmy and some other places but it seems pretty elusive.

Other than that, I may just get a new monitor as I want to have instant results with this one. Honestly I think I may stay away from Dell monitor's in the future.

I need a recommendation for a new monitor, leaning towards a 24 inch NEC, even though the resolution would be a downgrade. It may hold me over until 1440p and above sees some quality innovation.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Mjolnir125

The new A00 monitors definitely had a different color tint than the A01 that preceded them; they were actually a different panel model and definitely seemed to be slightly yellow or green tinted compared with the A01.

As I said before the measured contrast for my monitor according to my Spyder 4 wasn't very good, but I never actually have any issues with the contrast. In games colors are vibrant and there is a lot of contrast if I crank the contrast up; it certainly seems very good to me so I don't worry about it.


----------



## Jumbosausage

Just picked one up today. I've been using the Benq 2720T 120hz screen for the last few months so I'm curious to see which I prefer. Was worried that running the different resolutions next to each other would drive me nuts but it's actually not too bad.

I over clocked the Dell, in 5hz intervals up to 95hz and that's where it started to blue screen after around half an hour. I've lowered it to 85hz and had no problems this last 4 hours. I'm going to drop it back down to 60hz for a week or two as I want to test exactly how each performs and what suits me best. Never had the chance to really see for myself just which would benefit me more in the old 1440p vs 120hz debate. I could just end up keeping both and having the best of both worlds or alternatively if I get on just fine with the Dell I might sell the Benq for another Dell.


----------



## KenjiS

Keep us posted! im definitely curious to hear your opinion


----------



## pez

Wait, how are people OC'ing the monitors again? Isn't a NV thing? Cause I did get a NV card after the Dell....


----------



## Jumbosausage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Wait, how are people OC'ing the monitors again? Isn't a NV thing? Cause I did get a NV card after the Dell....


You just create a custom Resolution using the nvidia control panel. There's a few guides out there on how to do it. You can do it using the (CRU) Custom resolution utility on AMD cards too.


----------



## velocityx

My 2713 has terrible frame skipping in games after OCing so I keep it stock.


----------



## cyb34

Today I got my first U2713HM Rev A00 DEC 2013.
No dead pixels, no excessive glow or obvious bleed.



Here is the calibration report and more photos:
http://imgur.com/a/n9KKZ

I will try to get better ones









I'm very satisfied overall, coming from P2414H.


----------



## Jumbosausage

I honestly wasn't sure if I'd tell the difference between 60hz and 120hz. But I've just spent the last two hours playing Batman on the Dell at 60hz and I really did notice a difference. It just feels so much smoother at 120hz. When I switched back over to the Benq it just felt right. I was hoping this wouldn't be the case but I can't see me playing games on the Dell, even if the image quality is superior. Game play wins out over graphics in this regard. I'd be tempted for the Asus ROG Swift PG278Q but the TN panel is a bit of a killer. I'll have to wait and see how people find it when it gets released. I hear it's a huge improvement on previous TN panels, but just how much I don't know.

The viewing angles of this Benq are the biggest pain of using it for me. I don't always sit directly in front of the screen when I'm gaming. If I'm using the xbox controller I'll sit on a bean bag and when looking up at my desk it just isn't good.

I'm also finding, as much as I love the extra desktop space the 1440p gives me, I do find the icons and text too small at times. When I'm reading emails or browsing the web, I'm finding myself pulling the page over to the Benq for the larger text.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jumbosausage*
> 
> I honestly wasn't sure if I'd tell the difference between 60hz and 120hz. But I've just spent the last two hours playing Batman on the Dell at 60hz and I really did notice a difference. It just feels so much smoother at 120hz. When I switched back over to the Benq it just felt right. I was hoping this wouldn't be the case but I can't see me playing games on the Dell, even if the image quality is superior. Game play wins out over graphics in this regard. I'd be tempted for the Asus ROG Swift PG278Q but the TN panel is a bit of a killer. I'll have to wait and see how people find it when it gets released. I hear it's a huge improvement on previous TN panels, but just how much I don't know.
> 
> The viewing angles of this Benq are the biggest pain of using it for me. I don't always sit directly in front of the screen when I'm gaming. If I'm using the xbox controller I'll sit on a bean bag and when looking up at my desk it just isn't good.
> 
> I'm also finding, as much as I love the extra desktop space the 1440p gives me, I do find the icons and text too small at times. When I'm reading emails or browsing the web, I'm finding myself pulling the page over to the Benq for the larger text.


You could always game with your Xbox on the Dell since you're not going to hit that 120Hz wall on there







. And that's a big reason I'm afraid to try a 120Hz monitor







.


----------



## Jumbosausage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> You could always game with your Xbox on the Dell since you're not going to hit that 120Hz wall on there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And that's a big reason I'm afraid to try a 120Hz monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Seriously it's night and day when it comes to gaming. I had no idea just how much of a difference 120hz would make. I've just tried 4 or 5 games and it's evident on all of them. Putting the combo's together on Batman is a great test. I even turned down all the settings thinking it may be playing a part but it made little difference. It's just so choppy on the Dell at 60hz, to the point I'm finding it unplayable. I don't know if that's because I've gotten used to the 120hz or not but there's no way I'd play any game on the Dell over the Benq, It really is that big a differance. I thought it would be just FPS games but it isn't.

I was expecting to be selling the Benq for another Dell, but I'm thinking the other way now. The viewing angle was my biggest gripe, but that isn't going to matter if I can't play any games on the Dell anyway. As good as the graphics do look at 1440 as compared to 1080, it's just not as big a deal as losing 60hz. I'm going to OC it again this evening and see if 85-90hz will stay stable and what difference that will make. It's the Dell's last chance.

So for me, purely from a gaming point of view it's 120hz. Is there anybody else that has both? I'm curious to know if it's me that's really sensitive to it? I've heard it mentioned that some people can't tell the difference.


----------



## pez

It probably isn't just you. Have you taken a serious look into the 120Hz IPS/PLS displays? I'd say that could potentially be a great alternative for you.


----------



## Jumbosausage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> It probably isn't just you. Have you taken a serious look into the 120Hz IPS/PLS displays? I'd say that could potentially be a great alternative for you.


Do you mean the Korean ones? I did think about it but at that point I had no clue how sensitive I was to the hz. The new Asus Rog screen may be worth a look though. Going to wait on the reviews for that.

I've just thought, I've had lightboost running on the Benq since the day I purchased it, so how big a difference that also makes to it as opposed without it running, again I'm not sure. I need to investigate further with lightboost off I suppose.


----------



## KenjiS

I'd wait on the ROG, its what im doing

Dont get caught up in the TN panel thing. Lots of TN panels look great. Pretty much every TV out there is TN, and some of those look pretty fantastic and dont have the "TN issues" people complain about.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jumbosausage*
> 
> Do you mean the Korean ones? I did think about it but at that point I had no clue how sensitive I was to the hz. The new Asus Rog screen may be worth a look though. Going to wait on the reviews for that.
> 
> I've just thought, I've had lightboost running on the Benq since the day I purchased it, so how big a difference that also makes to it as opposed without it running, again I'm not sure. I need to investigate further with lightboost off I suppose.


I think there's non-Korean ones that exist, which is what I'd opt for over hit-or-miss imported monitors. It's why I played it safe with the Dell







.


----------



## Jumbosausage

Well I've decided, I'm going to have to return it. I bought it specifically to get the most out of games using the 780ti and I just can't get passed the sluggish feeling from it. I've tried numerous games, all at different settings and not once did it match the buttery smooth game play from the Benq. I'm really disappointed as the colours and graphics are amazing. I can't justify keeping it though, for simply browsing the web and general day to day tasks. I'd rather get another benq, hell maybe 3 for surround. As for 1440 and higher resolutions I think I'll sit it out for another year or two and see where the technology takes us.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> You could always game with your Xbox on the Dell since you're not going to hit that 120Hz wall on there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And that's a big reason I'm afraid to try a 120Hz monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


See my issue is with 1440p its hard to hit >60fps, which to me makes me start questioning if a 120hz screen at this res is honestly worth it, 1440p will ALWAYS be harder to hit >60fps with than 1080p..

I ended up going from getting the 2713HM to the Asus RoG Swift, Then i started thinking of adding a second graphics card or upgrading my GPU, AGAIN, because otherwise im not really taking advantage of the 120hz panel.. and im just sitting here going "is this just now getting absurd?" The RoG is already a good $200 more to start with, Throw in at the very least a second 770 and im at almost twice the cost of the Dell.

And thats neglecting the fact i started this entire thing by thinking of getting the Asus 248QE ($280) so i had a lovely 144hz panel to compliment my 2410, Then i started reading the IQ complaints and realized a 27" 1440p IPS panel was not much more ($600 for the 2713HM)

The blur bugs me yes, but wont the blur still bug me on a 120hz display if i simply CANT hit over 60fps most of the time? Am I gaining ANYTHING? Im not convinced I am still...


----------



## cyb34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jumbosausage*
> 
> Well I've decided, I'm going to have to return it. I bought it specifically to get the most out of games using the 780ti and I just can't get passed the sluggish feeling from it. I've tried numerous games, all at different settings and not once did it match the buttery smooth game play from the Benq. I'm really disappointed as the colours and graphics are amazing. I can't justify keeping it though, for simply browsing the web and general day to day tasks. I'd rather get another benq, hell maybe 3 for surround. As for 1440 and higher resolutions I think I'll sit it out for another year or two and see where the technology takes us.


You said something about OCing the U27 to 85Hz. How does it feel compared to the default 60Hz?


----------



## Jumbosausage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyb34*
> 
> You said something about OCing the U27 to 85Hz. How does it feel compared to the default 60Hz?


It's a slight improvement, I can just about tell a difference, but 85hz on the Dell is night and day as compared to 120hz with lightboost on the Benq. It's not like the graphics are bad on the Benq, they still look amazing to me on that to be honest. Plus I don't really notice when im in game anyway. Sure the picture is amazing at 1440 on an IPS screen, but only when looking at still images or really slow moving pictures. Any type of medium to fast movement and well quite frankly what difference does it make if it renders the amazing still images utterly useless in motion.

There is no comparison when Gaming for me...gameplay, fluidity, movement, immersion everything feels better at 120hz (lightboost). Maybe some games will benefit I don't know, I've not tested Skyrim yet. But the games I've tested are below and the results are the same. I've played half an hour today on each game on both screens. Messed about with setting and I just can't find a happy medium on the Dell.

Batman
Counter Strike
ACBF
Bioshock
F1 2013
Payday 2


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jumbosausage*
> 
> Well I've decided, I'm going to have to return it. I bought it specifically to get the most out of games using the 780ti and I just can't get passed the sluggish feeling from it. I've tried numerous games, all at different settings and not once did it match the buttery smooth game play from the Benq. I'm really disappointed as the colours and graphics are amazing. I can't justify keeping it though, for simply browsing the web and general day to day tasks. I'd rather get another benq, hell maybe 3 for surround. As for 1440 and higher resolutions I think I'll sit it out for another year or two and see where the technology takes us.


I for one have to commend you on not 'bashing' the monitor so blatantly after not sticking with it. You gave it a fair shot, and gave an honest, level-headed opinion. Welcome to Head-fi







. +rep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> See my issue is with 1440p its hard to hit >60fps, which to me makes me start questioning if a 120hz screen at this res is honestly worth it, 1440p will ALWAYS be harder to hit >60fps with than 1080p..
> 
> I ended up going from getting the 2713HM to the Asus RoG Swift, Then i started thinking of adding a second graphics card or upgrading my GPU, AGAIN, because otherwise im not really taking advantage of the 120hz panel.. and im just sitting here going "is this just now getting absurd?" The RoG is already a good $200 more to start with, Throw in at the very least a second 770 and im at almost twice the cost of the Dell.
> 
> And thats neglecting the fact i started this entire thing by thinking of getting the Asus 248QE ($280) so i had a lovely 144hz panel to compliment my 2410, Then i started reading the IQ complaints and realized a 27" 1440p IPS panel was not much more ($600 for the 2713HM)
> 
> The blur bugs me yes, but wont the blur still bug me on a 120hz display if i simply CANT hit over 60fps most of the time? Am I gaining ANYTHING? Im not convinced I am still...


I agree.

Less than a couple months ago I was sporting a 24" 1080p display on a HD 7870 (Tahiti LE) GPU. I was running a lot of newish games on high and up. However, I had been eyeing a monitor upgrade (up-size, too) for a while. I was actually going to go 27 inch/1080p, but decided I wanted to go all out and do 1440p or 1600p; so I did some research and went with the Dell. I've never gamed or done anything with a 120Hz panel, so I guess that's for the best, but going TN to IPS was night and day for nearly everything. I'm sure the motion is worse, but I can't say I notice it, or that it hinders my enjoyment of the monitor as a whole.

I think then I was still playing certain games on high, but some had to come down a little bit. I wasn't disappointed as I was still impressed the HD7870 was doing so well with 1440p, but games like BF4 were pushing the card to its limits. I was going to Crossfire it, but then noticed the used prices of the cards ($250 I was quoted on here, lol). However, now I'm here with a GTX 780 SC







. I'm still getting a bottleneck from my CPU on a couple games, but it's still made a big difference. I'm eager to go SLI already, but that requires a board and RAM upgrade for me at the least. It's a con, but it's also gotten me back into the hobby full force again.

TL;DR: Buying the Dell caused me to travel along an upgrade path that I might not be stopping for a while







.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I think then I was still playing certain games on high, but some had to come down a little bit. I wasn't disappointed as I was still impressed the HD7870 was doing so well with 1440p, but games like BF4 were pushing the card to its limits. I was going to Crossfire it, but then noticed the used prices of the cards ($250 I was quoted on here, lol). However, now I'm here with a GTX 780 SC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm still getting a bottleneck from my CPU on a couple games, but it's still made a big difference. I'm eager to go SLI already, but that requires a board and RAM upgrade for me at the least. It's a con, but it's also gotten me back into the hobby full force again.
> 
> TL;DR: Buying the Dell caused me to travel along an upgrade path that I might not be stopping for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Could be wrong but i believe the Radeons are all super expensive due to bitcoin mining... But glad to hear the 780 SC is working nice









Im more likely to stick it out with the 770 for the time being and go for a Maxwell-based card near the end of the year, Depends on benchmarks of course

See for me im already using IPS on my 2410, So for me its going from an early IPS panel to a newer one with better contrast and etc.. And far better AG coatings from my understanding..

Still on the fence between the 2713HM and the RoG..


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Could be wrong but i believe the Radeons are all super expensive due to bitcoin mining... But glad to hear the 780 SC is working nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im more likely to stick it out with the 770 for the time being and go for a Maxwell-based card near the end of the year, Depends on benchmarks of course
> 
> See for me im already using IPS on my 2410, So for me its going from an early IPS panel to a newer one with better contrast and etc.. And far better AG coatings from my understanding..
> 
> Still on the fence between the 2713HM and the RoG..


Yeah, that's exactly what it is. I just for some reason at first didn't think it was effecting anything but the Rx series cards.

And that's a good point. The semi-gloss finish on this is so refreshing compared to my last monitor which was super glossy.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, that's exactly what it is. I just for some reason at first didn't think it was effecting anything but the Rx series cards.
> 
> And that's a good point. The semi-gloss finish on this is so refreshing compared to my last monitor which was super glossy.


The early IPS AG coatings look very dull and can almost look dirty/dingy unfortunately.... Newer ones are much improved from my understanding


----------



## Jumbosausage

I would urge everyone with the Dell to never try 120hz if they want to keep playing games on it. I have to wonder if I would have noticed anything if I hadn't been playing at 120hz for a while before I purchased one. A 1080 TN panel to a 1440 IPS panel is a big step up, but 60hz to 120hz is like going to another planet! I've decided against returning it however, I think I'll make use of it, just not how I initially planned it. It's going to be my very expensive web browsing and email monitor! : )


----------



## AlienX

I bought Dell U2713HM two days ago. Here is my experience and its great. I am writing this short review on it. Classy isn't it









I never give any weight to Amazon reviews, as well as forums. Mainly because whatever problems the product appear to have are almost always isolated cases. We should consider that in production pipeline there will always be some bad eggs. Expecting 100% QA from companies like Dell or Apple is wrong. They manufacture millions of units at any given time. Perfect example is Apple, even its high end products suffer from minor faults and production issues (Search for iPad Air book binder effect and yellow tint, Even though it uses latest IGZO display (Amazon Kindle Fire HDX) ).

But considering Dell's premium panel warranty and 3 years of peace of mind. Why you don't want to take risk is kind of redundant. Though personally in my country (Pakistan), it's always a leap of faith in buying premium products as they are not so easily available and warranty coverage may vary, but that's my subjective view on this. Practically the picture may be better.

( BTW if one unit is somehow inferior or has a manufacturing defect, the first step is to claim warranty instead of bashing the product online. Really you can't even guarantee how many of your kids will become great persons, there will always be one or two 'bad eggs' when they grow up







. No offense ). Some years ago I visited Sony service center and was surprised to see 46" or 52" LCD TVs coming in for repair, at that time they were at least $3000+ Products. Yet I know many people with perfect units working for years.

Short Review

( This is subjective and biased review, because I just spent $600 on a monitor and can't afford to be neutral







)

Now to the Monitor

This is the best IPS monitor money can find. Trust me, I lived with U2711 for 3 years and that's with its evil AG Coating. Coming to U2713HM the difference is between day and night.

Why I Shifted from U2711

1: Heat (U2711 can practically keep your room warm in Winter and make it Hell in summer, no kidding )
2: Warm up time (Mine takes about 5-10 minutes to get something working in Photoshop in full contrast )
3: Evil AG Coating ( I had enough of the Prism effect it has on pixels and dirty whites )
4: Power
5: sRGB emulation less reliable
6: Microsoft (Yes, Windows are not color aware, so over saturation problems and color inaccuracies can cause you to weep in bed after spending $900 on this monster (U2711) )

Why I chose U2713

1: LED ( Cool, and Instant ON)
2: No Warm up required
3: Less Power
4: Lighter AG Coating ( Semi-Glossy )
5: Cost to Performance Ratio beats any IPS panel in sub $1000 category
6: Factory Calibrated (No need to spend on expensive calibrator)
7: No Other 27" IPS has same features in its price
8: Excellent Grey level performance
9: < 5 Delta E Color Accuracy
10: You get picture quality which rivals Apple Cinema Display at almost half the price and double the connections.
11: Dell Warranty
12: Incredible performance out-of-box

I know it's a step down from U2711 which is actually replaced by U2713H monitor. U2713HM is in it's own category and not direct replacement for U2711 but instead targeted at enthusiast costumers interested in pro grade picture quality in affordable package.

But again it depends on individual needs. Wide Gamut is a paradoxical standard. sRGB is still being used widely to render the color range. This is the main reason I stepped down to sRGB or 'Standard' Gamut because if you use Wide Gamut, only Photoshop or Color aware applications take advantage of it, otherwise it's over saturated mess. I partly blame it to Microsoft for not making windows environment 'Color Aware'.

Secondly if you do perfectly calibrate the monitor, the games will ignore the ICC profile, Again Microsoft's fault here.

My main use is making Concept Art. I know U2711 is superior in this regard but I do have my objections. First, if you are creating for the masses you know sRGB is the standard your content will be viewed on standard gamut TN Panels for the most part. So When working with Adobe RGB, only you are taking advantage, not everyone can afford such high end monitors just to view your pathetic art







.

As as secondary usage, I game casually, I haven't found any noticeable lag or any overshoot problems (I know how to look for them). Though build quality could have been better as it still looks somewhat sober for a home build, well classy is another name for old-school. Not a bad thing at all. Professional look is the correct way of describing this monitor. I can nitpick on the angles of corners, wobbly stand when you kick the monitor (Cnet review ?) and argue on why Dell used white color on power LED, but that's what most reviewers are doing these days sadly. Remember Apple vs Samsung, they were fighting over squares.

And as a multimedia enthusiast, addicted to TV shows and watching HD movies, It's a pleasurable experience, Like watching movie collection for the first time, again.

Technical Discussion

I have gone through above posts and would like to add to the ongoing discussion.

I got the A00 revision, Manufactured in Aug 2013.

To my limited knowledge Shipments before May 2013, A00 and A01 revisions are SLB1 and SLB2 Panels, Correct me if I am wrong.

After June 2013, A00 and A02 revision are SLC1 Panels.

The crosshatching problem is mainly with SLB1 Panel, and reduced in SLB2 Panel (A01). According to some Dell representative. A00 and A02 revisions after June 2013 are all SLC1 Panels (Source Pending). However difference between A00 and A02 is A00 is direct from factory pipeline, while A02 is from existing stock at repair centers, replaced with new SLC1 Panels.

I am pleased to tell you that my own unit is free of any crosshatching and any bleeding. There is practically zero bleeding. No issues so far and it's been on test for last 48 hours.

So if you are in market to buy this Monitor, Make sure you get A00 revision manufactured in / or after Aug 2013.


----------



## Bloodcore

Oh well, seems I didn't win the IPS lottery.

I decided to get a P2414H so that I could use it until the U2714HM arrives on the market.
Sadly, the entire left quarter of the screen is filled with backlight leakage and that upper right has the same issue, IPS glow is hardly noticable.

I tried watching a movie on it and the colors and clarity is fantastic compared to my old TN panel... except that the movie isn't watchable because of the bright backlight leakage.
I tried adjusting the brightness to 40-50 without any luck

Going to attempt to get an RMA going on monday.


----------



## KenjiS

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlienX*
> 
> I bought Dell U2713HM two days ago. Here is my experience and its great. I am writing this short review on it. Classy isn't it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never give any weight to Amazon reviews, as well as forums. Mainly because whatever problems the product appear to have are almost always isolated cases. We should consider that in production pipeline there will always be some bad eggs. Expecting 100% QA from companies like Dell or Apple is wrong. They manufacture millions of units at any given time. Perfect example is Apple, even its high end products suffer from minor faults and production issues (Search for iPad Air book binder effect and yellow tint, Even though it uses latest IGZO display (Amazon Kindle Fire HDX) ).
> 
> But considering Dell's premium panel warranty and 3 years of peace of mind. Why you don't want to take risk is kind of redundant. Though personally in my country (Pakistan), it's always a leap of faith in buying premium products as they are not so easily available and warranty coverage may vary, but that's my subjective view on this. Practically the picture may be better.
> 
> ( BTW if one unit is somehow inferior or has a manufacturing defect, the first step is to claim warranty instead of bashing the product online. Really you can't even guarantee how many of your kids will become great persons, there will always be one or two 'bad eggs' when they grow up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . No offense ). Some years ago I visited Sony service center and was surprised to see 46" or 52" LCD TVs coming in for repair, at that time they were at least $3000+ Products. Yet I know many people with perfect units working for years.
> 
> Short Review
> 
> ( This is subjective and biased review, because I just spent $600 on a monitor and can't afford to be neutral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Now to the Monitor
> 
> This is the best IPS monitor money can find. Trust me, I lived with U2711 for 3 years and that's with its evil AG Coating. Coming to U2713HM the difference is between day and night.
> 
> Why I Shifted from U2711
> 
> 1: Heat (U2711 can practically keep your room warm in Winter and make it Hell in summer, no kidding )
> 2: Warm up time (Mine takes about 5-10 minutes to get something working in Photoshop in full contrast )
> 3: Evil AG Coating ( I had enough of the Prism effect it has on pixels and dirty whites )
> 4: Power
> 5: sRGB emulation less reliable
> 6: Microsoft (Yes, Windows are not color aware, so over saturation problems and color inaccuracies can cause you to weep in bed after spending $900 on this monster (U2711) )
> 
> Why I chose U2713
> 
> 1: LED ( Cool, and Instant ON)
> 2: No Warm up required
> 3: Less Power
> 4: Lighter AG Coating ( Semi-Glossy )
> 5: Cost to Performance Ratio beats any IPS panel in sub $1000 category
> 6: Factory Calibrated (No need to spend on expensive calibrator)
> 7: No Other 27" IPS has same features in its price
> 8: Excellent Grey level performance
> 9: < 5 Delta E Color Accuracy
> 10: You get picture quality which rivals Apple Cinema Display at almost half the price and double the connections.
> 11: Dell Warranty
> 12: Incredible performance out-of-box
> 
> I know it's a step down from U2711 which is actually replaced by U2713H monitor. U2713HM is in it's own category and not direct replacement for U2711 but instead targeted at enthusiast costumers interested in pro grade picture quality in affordable package.
> 
> But again it depends on individual needs. Wide Gamut is a paradoxical standard. sRGB is still being used widely to render the color range. This is the main reason I stepped down to sRGB or 'Standard' Gamut because if you use Wide Gamut, only Photoshop or Color aware applications take advantage of it, otherwise it's over saturated mess. I partly blame it to Microsoft for not making windows environment 'Color Aware'.
> 
> Secondly if you do perfectly calibrate the monitor, the games will ignore the ICC profile, Again Microsoft's fault here.
> 
> My main use is making Concept Art. I know U2711 is superior in this regard but I do have my objections. First, if you are creating for the masses you know sRGB is the standard your content will be viewed on standard gamut TN Panels for the most part. So When working with Adobe RGB, only you are taking advantage, not everyone can afford such high end monitors just to view your pathetic art
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> As as secondary usage, I game casually, I haven't found any noticeable lag or any overshoot problems (I know how to look for them). Though build quality could have been better as it still looks somewhat sober for a home build, well classy is another name for old-school. Not a bad thing at all. Professional look is the correct way of describing this monitor. I can nitpick on the angles of corners, wobbly stand when you kick the monitor (Cnet review ?) and argue on why Dell used white color on power LED, but that's what most reviewers are doing these days sadly. Remember Apple vs Samsung, they were fighting over squares.
> 
> And as a multimedia enthusiast, addicted to TV shows and watching HD movies, It's a pleasurable experience, Like watching movie collection for the first time, again.
> 
> Technical Discussion
> 
> I have gone through above posts and would like to add to the ongoing discussion.
> 
> I got the A00 revision, Manufactured in Aug 2013.
> 
> To my limited knowledge Shipments before May 2013, A00 and A01 revisions are SLB1 and SLB2 Panels, Correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> After June 2013, A00 and A02 revision are SLC1 Panels.
> 
> The crosshatching problem is mainly with SLB1 Panel, and reduced in SLB2 Panel (A01). According to some Dell representative. A00 and A02 revisions after June 2013 are all SLC1 Panels (Source Pending). However difference between A00 and A02 is A00 is direct from factory pipeline, while A02 is from existing stock at repair centers, replaced with new SLC1 Panels.
> 
> I am pleased to tell you that my own unit is free of any crosshatching and any bleeding. There is practically zero bleeding. No issues so far and it's been on test for last 48 hours.
> 
> So if you are in market to buy this Monitor, Make sure you get A00 revision manufactured in / or after Aug 2013.






Thanks for touching on something I've come to realize, Just because YOU have a color calibrated screen and work hard to keep things in a color space does NOT mean that EVERYONE ELSE will be looking at it under those conditions, in fact 9.5/10 they will NOT be

I remember having a lovely chat with a guy in the photo department at Best Buy who wanted to see some of my photos, We went over to this 27" HP All in One so i could pull my work up and show him.. Well.. I ended up feeling embarassed because it looked like complete -expletive- on this HP computer because it was NOT color aware. His photos looked perfectly fine because he wasnt editing in a color aware calibrated environment.

Given i do things like THIS:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kitsunetsukiphoto/8695789979/

Color being off is a major. Major issue...


----------



## AlienX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> 
> Thanks for touching on something I've come to realize, Just because YOU have a color calibrated screen and work hard to keep things in a color space does NOT mean that EVERYONE ELSE will be looking at it under those conditions, in fact 9.5/10 they will NOT be
> 
> I remember having a lovely chat with a guy in the photo department at Best Buy who wanted to see some of my photos, We went over to this 27" HP All in One so i could pull my work up and show him.. Well.. I ended up feeling embarassed because it looked like complete -expletive- on this HP computer because it was NOT color aware. His photos looked perfectly fine because he wasnt editing in a color aware calibrated environment.
> 
> Given i do things like THIS:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kitsunetsukiphoto/8695789979/
> 
> Color being off is a major. Major issue...


Ok, Here is a direct comparison of my both Monitors, I haven't thought of what to do with U2711 yet. I have to rely on my Lumia 920 Camera here, I set the white point to Sunlight for this Image.

U2713HM is in sRGB Preset
U2711 is in AdobeRGB Preset



Notice how U2711 has much deeper black level but overly saturated, That's general windows environment with no color management. That's because of 3H Hard coating Dell used as AG. However it can render text and white pretty dirty and you can't possibly make anything out of an high ISO image because you can't distinguish picture noise from AG Coating.

Also Red rules over U2711 whitle U2713HM has pure white.

In Photography, U2711 Wins as long as you are viewing it on your own Wide Gamut Monitor in 'Color Aware' software like Photoshop. The problem starts when others view the same image in windows environment.

That's why I blame my upgrade (or Downgrade) on Microsoft.

Also IPS Glow is more pronounced on U2713HM because the AG coating is lighter on this, it lets more light pass through it, exaggerating the IPS Glow but it only creates problems in completely dark room (Not good environment for eyes anyway, Always have some ambient light).

My conclusion is U2711 beats U2713HM in multimedia performance, Movies specially. This is due to 12-bit LUT processing on this. However the drawbacks for getting this image quality is power and heat

While U2713HM Excels at every thing else. Reading, Gaming (Not pro), sRGB Accuracy, etc.

This proves that U2711 is not replaced by U2713HM but both monitor's complement each other. One image may look better on either depending how you want to see it.
I might as well end up keeping both monitors. First, it's a novelty to use two 27" IPS panels Side by side, and to make my friends jealous







.

I'll post a white image shortly to compare the AG coating. This will help everyone.


----------



## AlienX

@KenjiS I posted a comparison of both monitors in sRGB and AdobeRGB Modes respectively. Waiting for moderation because of image.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlienX*
> 
> @KenjiS I posted a comparison of both monitors in sRGB and AdobeRGB Modes respectively. Waiting for moderation because of image.


It's fixed Now







. The system thought you were a spammer


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlienX*
> 
> Ok, Here is a direct comparison of my both Monitors, I haven't thought of what to do with U2711 yet. I have to rely on my Lumia 920 Camera here, I set the white point to Sunlight for this Image.
> 
> U2713HM is in sRGB Preset
> U2711 is in AdobeRGB Preset
> 
> 
> 
> .


So weird seeing my image on someone elses screen! lol.. Should be no surprise (as I work in sRGB) that the 2713HM(On the left) looks to have recreated the image the way I wanted it to look. (Of course the 2711 would too if calibrated to sRGB) Sadly this illustrates why I stuck with sRGB over AdobeRGB.

The 2711's AG coating sounds like the one on my 2410, Very aggressive and etc, One reason I was looking to replace it for day to day use actually. My 2410 will be kept to be my uber-photo-editing screen and whatever I get to replace it will be my new day to day do everything screen. Which is why I also have kinda shyed away from the RoG Swift at this point (The price and the limited utility of 120hz in 90 percent of my usage) basically leaving me with the Asus PB278Q and the Dell 2713HM as my contenders.

But I totally agree on the blaming Microsoft thing, they need to implement better colorspace management to Windows.


----------



## AlienX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> So weird seeing my image on someone elses screen! lol.. Should be no surprise (as I work in sRGB) that the 2713HM(On the left) looks to have recreated the image the way I wanted it to look. (Of course the 2711 would too if calibrated to sRGB) Sadly this illustrates why I stuck with sRGB over AdobeRGB.
> 
> The 2711's AG coating sounds like the one on my 2410, Very aggressive and etc, One reason I was looking to replace it for day to day use actually. My 2410 will be kept to be my uber-photo-editing screen and whatever I get to replace it will be my new day to day do everything screen. Which is why I also have kinda shyed away from the RoG Swift at this point (The price and the limited utility of 120hz in 90 percent of my usage) basically leaving me with the Asus PB278Q and the Dell 2713HM as my contenders.
> 
> But I totally agree on the blaming Microsoft thing, they need to implement better colorspace management to Windows.


The results will vary from unit to unit in a single batch. This is why color standards exist.

As I said earlier it's a paradoxical approach. We can say one DSLR supports AdobeRGB and one has a wide gamut monitor to view it. This is self contradictory, if you want to show your work online or at an exhibition since only you can see what you want to show to others.

Similarly since all displays are different, sRGB is (Adobe RGB is not) a neutral ground for professionals to work in. This way manufacturers just need to conform to a color space providing it as a preset mode.

I do strongly disagree when reviewers say "There is sRGB preset which limits the color space monitor can show". This theory is fundamentally flawed. Or if you go through U2711 threads, you always see an argument that "if you are using sRGB you are not using monitor's full potential". This is also a flawed theory. sRGB is the color space currently in use on internet as well as many printers default to this.

More colors do no mean better image quality. How can you show whats not there in first place. Also if you do succeed to provide a picture you "think" look correct may look completely different on a normal monitor. This is where all the problems are with Wide Gamut monitors. sRGB emulation is not reliable enough or if you calibrated the monitor, that's according to your specific environment.

Yes, Calibration is one area not many people are familiar with, even old TN Panels need to be calibrated, perhaps any monitor you are serious about needs to be calibrated properly according to environment.


----------



## gokica

I am sorry if this backlight bleed fix was already posted.

I found a very easy fix for the back light bleed (based on the instructions about removing the bezel and cutting the legs of the USB hub module).

I got the monitor in perfect shape with only one small downside. Little backlight bleed in the lower left corner. Nothing annoying and I could not see it in 99% of the scenarios but still I knew that it was there and that was just annoying.

All I did was just leave the bezel open in the area where the USB hub legs are present. And voila the bleed was gone.

My point is: all of you who experience backlight bleed on your u2713hm / h try to leave the bezel open just in the areas where you see backlight bleed. Keep the bezel locked in its original position in all other areas that are even and without backlight bleed so that there is no danger of panel falling down of its place.

This may save you from the trouble of RMA and getting another unit with the same problem.

I hope that DELL will realize that their plastic housings and bezels are not in perfect shape and a cause for so many problems with these expensive monitors.

Good luck.


----------



## AlienX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gokica*
> 
> I am sorry if this backlight bleed fix was already posted.
> 
> I found a very easy fix for the back light bleed (based on the instructions about removing the bezel and cutting the legs of the USB hub module).
> 
> I got the monitor in perfect shape with only one small downside. Little backlight bleed in the lower left corner. Nothing annoying and I could not see it in 99% of the scenarios but still I knew that it was there and that was just annoying.
> 
> All I did was just leave the bezel open in the area where the USB hub legs are present. And voila the bleed was gone.
> 
> My point is: all of you who experience backlight bleed on your u2713hm / h try to leave the bezel open just in the areas where you see backlight bleed. Keep the bezel locked in its original position in all other areas that are even and without backlight bleed so that there is no danger of panel falling down of its place.
> 
> This may save you from the trouble of RMA and getting another unit with the same problem.
> 
> I hope that DELL will realize that their plastic housings and bezels are not in perfect shape and a cause for so many problems with these expensive monitors.
> 
> Good luck.


Kindly elaborate the instructions in a step by step manner. Does it include dismentling your monitor or there are hinges?

BTW all U Series monitors do no have panels tightly tied to casing. Try lightly tapping the scree area where you think light bleed exists.
Panel should be able to move about half a mm in the housing. But don't press it hard.

I have a U2711 too and it has a bleed in top left area. But what I do is lightly tap the screen and bleed usually disappears and doesn't appear until I clean it or put pressure on it.

Its common trick to loosen the screws around monitor housings to correct small bleeding around edges. Though I never tried it with Ultrasharp.


----------



## gokica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlienX*
> 
> Kindly elaborate the instructions in a step by step manner. Does it include dismentling your monitor or there are hinges?
> 
> BTW all U Series monitors do no have panels tightly tied to casing. Try lightly tapping the scree area where you think light bleed exists.
> Panel should be able to move about half a mm in the housing. But don't press it hard.
> 
> I have a U2711 too and it has a bleed in top left area. But what I do is lightly tap the screen and bleed usually disappears and doesn't appear until I clean it or put pressure on it.
> 
> Its common trick to loosen the screws around monitor housings to correct small bleeding around edges. Though I never tried it with Ultrasharp.


Thank you. I tried tapping. It helped a bit but did not solve the problem.

This fix does not require dismantling or taking the monitor apart. All one needs to do is crack the bezel open around the areas with backlight to solve the problem if the bezel is causing the problem in the first place.

See the left corner in the following image. Only at that corner the bezel is left open.



Also here you can see the bezel left unattached juts until the middle of the vertical side of the monitor:





Some more:





The top part of the bezel is completely closed because no backlight bleed present at the top.

The left and side vertical parts of the bezel are left open from the middle to the bottom (I discovered a small backlight bleed in the right bottom corner as well - near the power on/off light).

The bottom part of the bezel is cracked open on the left and right sides. The middle is pushed inside.

All good now:



Since the bezel is only holding to the main casing with plastic legs I had no need to dismantle the monitor nor unscrew any parts. If I ever want to call for warranty all that I will need to do is just press to close the cracks that I left open in the left and right bottom parts of the bezel and I am good to go.

It took only 5 minutes for the procedure and it is completely harmless.

Edit: For people that do not know how to start crack opening the bezel see this previous post:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1380527/official-dell-u2713hm-2560x1440-semi-glossy-ips-club/1870#post_20734096

Read just the instructions about the bezel opening. DO not remove the screws from the back or turn the monitor facing down with the panel. No need for that.

Start cracking the bezel open from the bottom middle or top and than continue to the sides. Use your fingers but be careful not to scratch the panel. Once you leave enough cracks where the backlight bleed was than press to close the gaps where the monitor has no backlight bleed.

Do not do this with the monitor in the stand. First put it on a flat surface (a bed for example) facing with the panel up so that you can avoid panel falling off if you crack open the bezel completely.


----------



## dynastes

Hey people!

If I were to purchase this monitor - the U2713HM - today, how likely would I actually be to receive a proper model? Has there been some fixing to the pretty heavy issues with quality control? I'd rather not replace it multiple times, although I know that replacing it at least once might not be avoidable, which concerns monitor purchase in general. I just want to know, whether under the current revision it is possible to get a model that matches everything some reviews have promised a while ago - including PRAD's test, of course done with an pretty flawless model ...


----------



## gokica

I believe that no matter which revision the monitor is there will always be a possibility for faulty panel.

This is a risk with all of these IPS panels. Even all LCD monitors in general.

Maybe only brands that offer so called "cherry picked" panels are somewhat better, like NEC, EZIO and others but I think that such monitors cost a lot more. Also no one can be sure how much "cherry picked" their panels are after all.

You will just have to take the risk which still is not as high as with the Korean monitors and at the same time take in consideration that such risk comes even with 30 inch panels costing $1,500.

I can not be sure but I think that the most annoying issue with the HM - the crosshatching is less to be found these days so we are safe to assume that newer panels are improved somewhat.


----------



## pez

Just take comfort in knowing that Dell will ship you a monitor to replace yours, should it be faulty before they ask you to send one back.


----------



## propeldragon

I am have a weird problem when i watch youtube videos there is like screen tearing at the upper 3/4 part of the monitor. it doesnt do it in games. does anyone know why this is happening?


----------



## pez

I thought between this thread and the GTX 780 club I remember someone having a problem like that. Is it just YouTube? Latest flash drivers, GPU drivers, etc?


----------



## propeldragon

the monitor i had before this never had this problem. everything else stayed the same, just a new monitor. its just youtube. doesnt happen in games.


----------



## Mjolnir125

That doesn't sound like a monitor issue. Try other inputs on both the monitor and GPU to rule it out. Chances are it is flash being bad, which it tends to do a lot.


----------



## propeldragon

isnt dvi the only thing i can use with this monitor?


----------



## pez

DVI-D and DP. Try a simple reseat. Next, try a browser reinstall/flash reinstall.


----------



## propeldragon

tried a reseat and it didnt work. ok i will try the next thing.


----------



## gokica

Just a small update:

I dismantled the monitor several times. What I noticed is that the bottom part of the panel does not align well when in the case. The bottom left and right corners stick a bit higher comparing to the bottom middle.

The top part where there is no backlight bleed fits perfectly.

I took out the panel with the "backpack" and placed it on a table. It was all straight. So the panel is flexible and above of all is not twisted on the corners. Obviously it is the pressure from the USB hub and the taped wires and module at the right bottom corner that somehow make pressure but probably also other plastic parts of the case. Without the back part of the monitor housing the bezel fitted perfectly.

I tried to remove the bottom right screw of the housing (back panel) and the bleed at the right corner was gone. It was barely noticeable anyway.

About the left bottom corner I am almost sure that removing the USB hub completely is the only way to solve the problem.

I do not dare placing the plastic back cover in hot water and changing its shape. It will void the warranty for sure.

Or maybe using a strong glue or tape between the panel and the electronics part (backpack) by completely removing the monitor housing and bezel might be the solution.

I am wondering whether a debezeled monitor will collect dust in the panel after a while. This is my main concern.


----------



## iKill4Fun

Hey guys, I got my 2nd U2713HM but this time it was March 2014 and it's U2713HMt, right out of the box with the factory calibration I find it too weird vs my old U2713HM?

6500K very warm, as usual but 7500K looks so Green instead of Cool Blue? All of the presets can't be use, I'm serious...

So in the end I did a custom color to RBG, 92 90 100, surprisingly with the Blue at 100 it doesn't look too cool.

Anyone else can share their color calibration for the new U2713HMt panel?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## iKill4Fun

Come to think of it, they really did fix the Blacklight bleeding, but the screen aren't as bright as the previous, as well as the color accuracy, just seems off and weird compared to my old U2713HM... Wonder if this is a good thing or bad lol


----------



## simontomi

Hi!

Bought my Dell U2713HM a few days ago. I was very impressed, it's the best monitor I've ever owned. However I've returned it today, even though it had absolutely no backlight bleeding or noticable IPS glow (rev A00), it had one stuck dark pixel. I tried running pixel "unstucker" programs for hours but it didn't work. Not really noticeable unless you look for it on white backgrounds. It's a very small error but I want a perfect monitor for this price tag









I'll post again with the replacement monitor and I hope this only takes a couple of days as I have a LAN party at Easter (got to show off the monitor, you know







).


----------



## iKill4Fun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simontomi*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Bought my Dell U2713HM a few days ago. I was very impressed, it's the best monitor I've ever owned. However I've returned it today, even though it had absolutely no backlight bleeding or noticable IPS glow (rev A00), it had one stuck dark pixel. I tried running pixel "unstucker" programs for hours but it didn't work. Not really noticeable unless you look for it on white backgrounds. It's a very small error but I want a perfect monitor for this price tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post again with the replacement monitor and I hope this only takes a couple of days as I have a LAN party at Easter (got to show off the monitor, you know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Same for mine, found a single dot, very it's very small and only noticeable while upfront, roughly 10cm apart will be able to see it, so I'm not going to be fussy about it and keep it

The only problem is the factory color calibrations are so off the target for the new panel when compared to my first U2713HM


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simontomi*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Bought my Dell U2713HM a few days ago. I was very impressed, it's the best monitor I've ever owned. However I've returned it today, even though it had absolutely no backlight bleeding or noticable IPS glow (rev A00), it had one stuck dark pixel. I tried running pixel "unstucker" programs for hours but it didn't work. Not really noticeable unless you look for it on white backgrounds. It's a very small error but I want a perfect monitor for this price tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post again with the replacement monitor and I hope this only takes a couple of days as I have a LAN party at Easter (got to show off the monitor, you know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Just know that you may very well get a monitor that is worse in some way; a single dead pixel is vastly preferrable to bad backlight bleeding. My monitor seems to have developed a single dead pixel at some point, but I don't notice it unless I hunt for it (it is near the corner of the screen outside of where most content I am viewing is located).


----------



## simontomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Just know that you may very well get a monitor that is worse in some way; a single dead pixel is vastly preferrable to bad backlight bleeding. My monitor seems to have developed a single dead pixel at some point, but I don't notice it unless I hunt for it (it is near the corner of the screen outside of where most content I am viewing is located).


In case I get a worse monitor, I'll return that one too. But I hope I won't have to.







(Yeah, the seller wil really love me







)


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simontomi*
> 
> In case I get a worse monitor, I'll return that one too. But I hope I won't have to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yeah, the seller wil really love me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I went through 3 U2713HM's and 2 U2713H's and ended up just keeping the first replacement that I got (second monitor). Trust me, while returns are easy, you still don't want to have to go through that; if you are that picky you will start finding flaws with all of them and never be satisfied.


----------



## gokica

I have been given the option of my u2713hm being replaced with an H. For the H I need to pay additional $170. Should I go for it or just keep the HM?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gokica*
> 
> I have been given the option of my u2713hm being replaced with an H. For the H I need to pay additional $170. Should I go for it or just keep the HM?


Stick with the HM, the H will only be useful if you use software which supports 10-bit colour depth.


----------



## gokica

I wonder whether the latest revisions solved the ghosting/overshoot problem (lesser degree). The thing is that I am not satisfied from the backlight bleed of the HM and thought that maybe H is less prone to such issues.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gokica*
> 
> I have been given the option of my u2713hm being replaced with an H. For the H I need to pay additional $170. Should I go for it or just keep the HM?


The H has bad reverse ghosting, annoying touch buttons, and can lead to issues if you aren't going to use it in Adobe RGB mode (which you need the correct programs and hardware for). The colors in full gamut mode look ridiculously vibrant, but they aren't accurate unless you actually have an Adobe RGB source. I got a U2713H as a replacement at no additional cost and I returned it and kept my U2713HM (the H also had worse backlight bleed, but I don't know if that is a trend or not).


----------



## gokica

I never had a wide gamut monitor and by not seeing so many threads about issues with the H like with the HM I thought that I might give it a try.

I guess there are less complaints because there are more HM owners comparing to the people that bought the H.

Thank you for the replies. You have been of great help.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> The H has bad reverse ghosting, annoying touch buttons, and can lead to issues if you aren't going to use it in Adobe RGB mode (which you need the correct programs and hardware for). The colors in full gamut mode look ridiculously vibrant, but they aren't accurate unless you actually have an Adobe RGB source. I got a U2713H as a replacement at no additional cost and I returned it and kept my U2713HM (the H also had worse backlight bleed, but I don't know if that is a trend or not).


I would like to go ahead and throw it out there that touch buttons on monitors are utterly terrible ideas. They never seem to be integrated very well into the system and are either too-sensitive, or not sensitive enough. It's bad when you have to depress a 'touch' button to the point of either moving your monitor or hearing it creak as you hold it in place.


----------



## Tephnos

I'm thinking that the Dec/Jan bath of monitors has some kind of batch contamination or something in them. I have had THREE all within that time period that have had a small, annoying black mark on the inside of the panel itself. 3/4 isn't so good, but I'm gonna keep trying.


----------



## simontomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tephnos*
> 
> I'm thinking that the Dec/Jan bath of monitors has some kind of batch contamination or something in them. I have had THREE all within that time period that have had a small, annoying black mark on the inside of the panel itself. 3/4 isn't so good, but I'm gonna keep trying.


I can confirm this. My second replacement has that same dark dot, what I first thought to be a stuck pixel, so I sent the first back. This one is a bit more on the right edge. I think I'll stick with this one, as the only solution would be to keep sending it back until I get one with a newer build date...
I wonder if it's just dust stuck somewhere or its an error in the coating. Mine seems to be just over one pixel.

Dell really needs to get their monitor manufacturing line checked.


----------



## Tephnos

It is dust or something, as mine cover a couple of pixels in the same place on both monitors I'm using right now while waiting for replacements. Driving me nuts to be honest. Keep thinking it's a bug and I try to flick it off before remembering.


----------



## gokica

I have Dec 2013 A00 revision and it does not have such spot.

I also played in the store with another of the same revision but I did not notice such spot.

I guess it is best if you RMA the monitors.


----------



## Tephnos

Yeah I've been doing that with Dell - gonna keep doing it until I get good ones. Your move, Dell.


----------



## velocityx

so I finally got around to RMA my crosshatching unit, in my case it's more complicated because the store I bought it from has got it from a supplier who gets if wholesale from Dell. My case is a horror story because Dell refused to exchange it for me on the phone (refusing to honor the Next Business Day warranty) because the serial number on the screen is different from the serial number I got on the box (I was too honest and provided photos of both the box and back of the screen) and my receipt so I'm not exactly sure who swapped the screen, the store or the middle man who buys it wholesale from Dell.

When I got the screen I checked the numbers, but since it was the monitor I wanted and the last 12 digits were a match between serial numbers on the papers and the screen i didnt notice that the second bunch of numbers is totally different so the ones I got on the screen are like XX-YYYYYY-XXXXX-XXX-XXXX and the ones on the papers are like this XX-XXXXXX-XXXXX-XXX-XXXX (x's are the same numbers, y being the different numbers) so the second group in the serial is different. So I got totally screwed on the purchase, and mind you, here the monitor isn't 500$ it's more like 750$ and I'm totally not sure what to expect. The store told me they gonna fix it for me but I'm unsure they understand the case, I feel they think the serial is different on the receipt than on the box and screen but it's evident that it's either a refurb that I got as new or somebody indeed opened the box and swapped the screen.

The thing is, if the store doesn't fix it for me i'm stuck with a 750$ purchase that suddenly has no warranty and that I can't sell to anybody because of the crosshatching issue. I mean I could sell it to somebody but the issue is so annoying I would feel bad about it.

DHL is picking up the screen today, holidays are coming, so lets hope they fix it. So annoying to buy premium, get screwed on a 3 day exchange warranty for something that can take weeks if not a month.


----------



## turcy

hey guys,

just registered here as i've put together my first PC in nearly a decade, and i'm having some issues with my U2713HM [who isnt!].

so, have a relatively decent unit on the first go, but it had some annoying backlight bleeding in the top right, and bottom left of the screen.

spoke with Dell, and they sent me out a new unit straight away.

first thing i notice upon receiving it is there's something loose INSIDE the monitor.

when i picked it up and took it out of the box it sounds like there's a loose piece of metal just rolling around in there - very, very concerning to say the least.

no backlight bleed when i plugged it in and turned it on, so that's a bonus, BUT - the right side of the screen seems to be noticeably darker than the left.

i spend most of my time in my email inbox, or in microsoft office editing my client records, and all the white on the right side of my monitor looks darker / faded and almost yellow[ish].

now, i'm probably much more sensitive to this than most people [as i bought this monitor for heavy photography work and my eyes are used to looking around for such inconsistencies], but is this normal?

i'm finding it VERY distracting, and am wondering if i should just RMA again before my 30 days run out?

*after plugging in my old monitor again, it actually seems to have the same problem, albeit to a slightly lesser degree, and in the opposite direction

anybody experience similar things? i bought this monitor based on reviews which said it had EXEMPLARY uniformity & luminance...

edit: i've gone ahead and asked for another replacement, can't hurt to keep trying!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turcy*
> 
> hey guys,
> 
> just registered here as i've put together my first PC in nearly a decade, and i'm having some issues with my U2713HM [who isnt!].
> 
> so, have a relatively decent unit on the first go, but it had some annoying backlight bleeding in the top right, and bottom left of the screen.
> 
> spoke with Dell, and they sent me out a new unit straight away.
> 
> first thing i notice upon receiving it is there's something loose INSIDE the monitor.
> 
> when i picked it up and took it out of the box it sounds like there's a loose piece of metal just rolling around in there - very, very concerning to say the least.
> 
> no backlight bleed when i plugged it in and turned it on, so that's a bonus, BUT - the right side of the screen seems to be noticeably darker than the left.
> 
> i spend most of my time in my email inbox, or in microsoft office editing my client records, and all the white on the right side of my monitor looks darker / faded and almost yellow[ish].
> 
> now, i'm probably much more sensitive to this than most people [as i bought this monitor for heavy photography work and my eyes are used to looking around for such inconsistencies], but is this normal?
> 
> i'm finding it VERY distracting, and am wondering if i should just RMA again before my 30 days run out?
> 
> *after plugging in my old monitor again, it actually seems to have the same problem, albeit to a slightly lesser degree, and in the opposite direction
> 
> anybody experience similar things? i bought this monitor based on reviews which said it had EXEMPLARY uniformity & luminance...
> 
> edit: i've gone ahead and asked for another replacement, can't hurt to keep trying!


Welcome to OCN turcy









Thanks for sharing your experience. Glad to hear Dell is taken care of you until you find one that's suitable. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## turcy

thanks for the welcome!

i'll be sure to keep you guys updated, so far Dell has been nothing short of exemplary with their service.


----------



## pez

This just makes me happy I hit the screen jackpot on the unit I have







.

However, the good thing is most people have backup monitors and it's a little more bearable with the type of service Dell provides.


----------



## cyb34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turcy*
> 
> hey guys,
> 
> just registered here as i've put together my first PC in nearly a decade, and i'm having some issues with my U2713HM [who isnt!]....


What's the revision on the samples you got?


----------



## gokica

I would like to ask some of you guys if you have a calibrated ICC profile of U2713HM to share it please.

Also if possible please share the data of the preset used for that profile in the service menu (can be accessed by pressing the top two buttons and than pressing the power button. Afterwards just press the first top button).

I have the A00 revision from December 2013 (U2713HMt).

I will order a calibrator soon but in the meantime I would like to experiment.

Thank you.


----------



## Doctor McNinja

Has anyone bought their u2713hm from scan.co.uk?

I'm thinking about getting one but I need to know where I'll stand in regards to dealing with Dell's customer service should I need to replace the monitor. I've had horrendous luck with monitors in the past but the killer has always been shipping costs. If I buy from scan.co.uk will I still be able to RMA the monitor to Dell, with Dell covering shipping costs, in the event that I get a flawed monitor?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doctor McNinja*
> 
> Has anyone bought their u2713hm from scan.co.uk?
> 
> I'm thinking about getting one but I need to know where I'll stand in regards to dealing with Dell's customer service should I need to replace the monitor. I've had horrendous luck with monitors in the past but the killer has always been shipping costs. If I buy from scan.co.uk will I still be able to RMA the monitor to Dell, with Dell covering shipping costs, in the event that I get a flawed monitor?


If you buy with Scan then you can just RMA it with them, as long as it's not long after purchase. They have the best customer support of any retailer and they will send a courier to pick up the monitor.

You still have the option of RMA'ing with Dell as well but it would be more complicated.


----------



## Doctor McNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> *snip


Am I right to assume they'd cover the cost of the courier and would they be my first port of call within the first 7 day period?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doctor McNinja*
> 
> Am I right to assume they'd cover the cost of the courier and would they be my first port of call within the first 7 day period?


Yup, I'd go straight to Scan within the first 7 days. They will cover the cost if the monitor is faulty, if they receive and test the monitor and it is found to be fine then you will be charged (I believe but contact them to make sure).


----------



## Doctor McNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Yup, I'd go straight to Scan within the first 7 days. *They will cover the cost if the monitor is faulty*, if they receive and test the monitor and it is found to be fine then you will be charged (I believe but contact them to make sure).


Faulty by the standards set out by Dell's Premium Panel Guarantee or scan's own standards? When I refer to the 7 day period, I mean the bright pixel return period.

I realise I might be being pedantic but it's better to ask a stupid question than make a stupid assumption.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doctor McNinja*
> 
> Faulty by the standards set out by Dell's Premium Panel Guarantee or scan's own standards? When I refer to the 7 day period, I mean the bright pixel return period.
> 
> I realise I might be being pedantic but it's better to ask a stupid question than make a stupid assumption.


To be honest I'm not sure which standards they would go by. Your best bet is to email them, they are very prompt with their replies normally.


----------



## Doctor McNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> To be honest I'm not sure which standards they would go by. Your best bet is to email them, they are very prompt with their replies normally.


I know, I've been dealing with them all day on an non monitor related subject. I'll drop 'em and email tonight and report back tomorrow.

Thanks for the help, twerk.


----------



## Tephnos

Don't bother with Scan's RMA service, imo.

If the monitor is older than 30 days by Dell's standards, they will ask you for an invoice (which you can email the rep after the call) and once that is given, they will send you a brand new replacement, and then will come pick up the faulty one. I severely doubt that SCAN will let you keep the faulty one while they're sending out a replacement, hence why I'd choose Dell for RMAing.

This is of course, if you plan to keep the monitor and not let a faulty one or two get in the way of that. (I replaced two of them two times before I got perfect ones)


----------



## Mjolnir125

I too would suggest going with Dell instead of retailer returns. Dell will overnight the new monitor to you before asking you to return the old one (at least in the US), and won't charge you if they don't find your reason adequate (at least that hasn't happened to me or any of the few dozen other people who have done returns). After the 30 day period is up they will likely try to give you a refurb instead, but if you have a good enough reason you can typically get them to send you a new one instead (especially since the refurbs tend to have the issues that we are returning the monitors for anyway; that is why those refurbs were returned).

I am not sure exactly what the black splotches that many of you have been experiencing are; I have always thought that they are areas of dead pixels but I suppose they could be something else. A few of the panels I have gotten have had them. My current panel has developed a single dead pixel that looks like a black spot, but it is only a single pixel. It isn't an issue because most of the time I can't even find it when I am looking for it, and it is in the corner of the display which I rarely focus on anyway.

Interestingly, I have become completely used to the crosshatching on my monitor and I don't even notice it anymore. Part of that might be that I moved my monitor back a bit so that I can have it at the same level as my second monitor without having the second monitor take up all my mousepad room.


----------



## mastabog

Just purchased one from Amazon. It's the HMt model, manufactured in Dec 2013.

Looks good so far, except:

- I'm noticing severe color uniformity problems. Looking at it dead-center, the right part has a different white point than the left part: as if it's somewhere at 5700K while the left part is somewhere at 6400K. I can see that one half is reddish and the other is blue/greenish and it's noticeable enough that I can't ignore it...

- There is a noticeable color shift when viewing it at a slight angle, e.g. 70cm distance, 20cm off-centre. The colors begin to pale quite a lot. I was expecting some color shift but not this much.

Curiously, my BenQ GW2760HS which is AMVA and purchased at the same time, has less color shift and has no color uniformity issues at all (and was 2.5 times cheaper). VA in general is known to have worse color shift than IPS but BenQ claims to have improved that for this particular model. Still, the shift on the Dell annoys me.

Anyone else with the above issues, particularly the left vs right color temperature?

Cheers


----------



## pez

Wasn't someone saying fairly recently that the HMt had some pretty severe problems?


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastabog*
> 
> Just purchased one from Amazon. It's the HMt model, manufactured in Dec 2013.
> 
> Looks good so far, except:
> 
> - I'm noticing severe color uniformity problems. Looking at it dead-center, the right part has a different white point than the left part: as if it's somewhere at 5700K while the left part is somewhere at 6400K. I can see that one half is reddish and the other is blue/greenish and it's noticeable enough that I can't ignore it...
> 
> - There is a noticeable color shift when viewing it at a slight angle, e.g. 70cm distance, 20cm off-centre. The colors begin to pale quite a lot. I was expecting some color shift but not this much.
> 
> Curiously, my BenQ GW2760HS which is AMVA and purchased at the same time, has less color shift and has no color uniformity issues at all (and was 2.5 times cheaper). VA in general is known to have worse color shift than IPS but BenQ claims to have improved that for this particular model. Still, the shift on the Dell annoys me.
> 
> Anyone else with the above issues, particularly the left vs right color temperature?
> 
> Cheers


You should definitely not be having those issues on an IPS panel, especially an AH IPS panel. My A01 panel has no color shift at all; it just gets ever so slightly darker if i view the screen from a more severe angle (and perhaps tends slightly towards the blue side, but nothing I would really call a tint shift, at least not compared to what a TN panel does).

I would send the panel back if I were you. My panel doesn't have perfectly uniform blacks or whites (but then again neither does any monitor in this price range), but there definitely isn't any color temperature swing across the monitor.


----------



## mastabog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> You should definitely not be having those issues on an IPS panel, especially an AH IPS panel. My A01 panel has no color shift at all; it just gets ever so slightly darker if i view the screen from a more severe angle (and perhaps tends slightly towards the blue side, but nothing I would really call a tint shift, at least not compared to what a TN panel does).
> 
> I would send the panel back if I were you. My panel doesn't have perfectly uniform blacks or whites (but then again neither does any monitor in this price range), but there definitely isn't any color temperature swing across the monitor.


Thanks for the reply. You restored some hope that a replacement should be better and that it's not a problem with the model. Amazon has a great return policy, though I'm pretty sure they'll send another HMt rev A00 manufactured in Dec 2013 if I return it now (it's been 4 days), but maybe I'm lucky.

I'm eyeballing the Dell U2713H and Viewsonic VP2772 as alternatives. I don't play games at all and only occasionally watch movies on the monitor (I have a projector for that), so the overdrive issues of the U2713H shouldn't bother me. Maybe the BG-LED panels have better quality control...


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastabog*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. You restored some hope that a replacement should be better and that it's not a problem with the model. Amazon has a great return policy, though I'm pretty sure they'll send another HMt rev A00 manufactured in Dec 2013 if I return it now (it's been 4 days), but maybe I'm lucky.
> 
> I'm eyeballing the Dell U2713H and Viewsonic VP2772 as alternatives. I don't play games at all and only occasionally watch movies on the monitor (I have a projector for that), so the overdrive issues of the U2713H shouldn't bother me. Maybe the BG-LED panels have better quality control...


The overdrive on the U2713H is noticeable even in general use; there are green trails behind the cursor when you are doing pretty much anything. The touch buttons are also VERY annoying and completely unecessary; the physical buttons on the U2713HM work much better.

I haven't received one of these "HMt" models so I don't know if they have more quality control issues than the older ones like mine, which used a slightly different panel.


----------



## mastabog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> The overdrive on the U2713H is noticeable even in general use; there are green trails behind the cursor when you are doing pretty much anything. The touch buttons are also VERY annoying and completely unecessary; the physical buttons on the U2713HM work much better.
> 
> I haven't received one of these "HMt" models so I don't know if they have more quality control issues than the older ones like mine, which used a slightly different panel.


Oh boy, I already ordered the U2713H. Oh well, maybe Dell toned down the overdrive after so many complaints (as they say, hope dies last).

Is there a way to find out the panel info on this U2713HMt without disassembling it?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastabog*
> 
> Oh boy, I already ordered the U2713H. Oh well, maybe Dell toned down the overdrive after so many complaints (as they say, hope dies last).
> Is there a way to find out the panel info on this U2713HMt without disassembling it?


The serial number and revision (i.e. A00, A01, etc.) should be on the back panel of the monitor itself. After that it's just a matter of going to Google and searching 'Dell U2713H + revision AXX problems'.


----------



## mastabog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The serial number and revision (i.e. A00, A01, etc.) should be on the back panel of the monitor itself. After that it's just a matter of going to Google and searching 'Dell U2713H + revision AXX problems'.


I was actually asking about the panel info (i.e. LG panel model). Dell apparently used several different LG IPS panels (same family though) in the same Axx revision. Unless I'm mistaken ...


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastabog*
> 
> I was actually asking about the panel info (i.e. LG panel model). Dell apparently used several different LG IPS panels (same family though) in the same Axx revision. Unless I'm mistaken ...


Ah, I gotcha. Hmmm, I'm sure between serial number and the revision/date it should be a pretty easy target. I'd have to look at my serial and revision to see if I could narrow it down.

My Google-fu must be rusty as I'm not coming up with anything, though :/.

Wait, I take that back; Wiki seems to have a pretty decent page, though for the HM at least, it seems the panel is possibly made by Dell or they don't know who the actual manufacturer of the panel is.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dell_monitors


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastabog*
> 
> I was actually asking about the panel info (i.e. LG panel model). Dell apparently used several different LG IPS panels (same family though) in the same Axx revision. Unless I'm mistaken ...


Honestly, the most likely place to have info about the specific panel used in the monitor is this thread right here. I think the only real way to find this out is to open up the enclosure and look at what the panel says. I know a few guys have done this with this panel, but that was with the earlier revisions and I am not sure if the panel has changed since the second A00 revision (after A01), which is the last one i think someone opened up. I don't know of the "HMt" is a different panel.


----------



## alexor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> Honestly, the most likely place to have info about the specific panel used in the monitor is this thread right here. I think the only real way to find this out is to open up the enclosure and look at what the panel says. I know a few guys have done this with this panel, but that was with the earlier revisions and I am not sure if the panel has changed since the second A00 revision (after A01), which is the last one i think someone opened up. I don't know of the "HMt" is a different panel.


Indeed that's what I thought. Are there any disassembly instructions available for this monitor? I couldn't find much online. Not sure if the HM/HMt has the same chassis and disassembly procedure as all other H and HM of all sizes manufactured in 2012 or later. I'll try a google. I'll report back if I open it up.


----------



## Doctor McNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tephnos*
> 
> Don't bother with Scan's RMA service, imo.
> 
> If the monitor is older than 30 days by Dell's standards, they will ask you for an invoice (which you can email the rep after the call) and once that is given, they will send you a brand new replacement, and then will come pick up the faulty one. I severely doubt that SCAN will let you keep the faulty one while they're sending out a replacement, hence why I'd choose Dell for RMAing.
> 
> This is of course, if you plan to keep the monitor and not let a faulty one or two get in the way of that. (I replaced two of them two times before I got perfect ones)


After about forty five minutes chatting to a Dell support agent about how the warranty is affected when the monitor is purchased from an online retailer, I ended up with the rep quoting me a discounted price (thanks mario_louis!). It was a little bit more than I was willing to pay back when I was keeping my eye out for a good price but considering it's direct from Dell, I think it's worth the not insubstantial premium over scan.co.uk or anyone else out their at the moment.

I tried the entire night trying to figure out how to make the purchase at the quoted price. The next day I contacted support again, explaining my situation and they then arranged a sales call. I didn't hear back for the rest of the day or the day after that. The quote I received had an expiry date so I've just been chatting to support again. Again, the support person was very helpful, he said he could place the order for me. I'm just waiting for the invoice now.

I've got to say, aside from the call that never came, each time I've dealt with Dell's support, it's been an easy and satisfactory experience.

[EDIT] It's 15:52 on the 01.05.14 and I've just got a delivery confirmation for tomorrow! *does little dance


----------



## alexor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolnir125*
> 
> The overdrive on the U2713H is noticeable even in general use; there are green trails behind the cursor when you are doing pretty much anything. The touch buttons are also VERY annoying and completely unecessary; the physical buttons on the U2713HM work much better.


I got it and in short: You were right. I'm leaving this message here for others who are considering the U2713H version over U2713HM.

Touch buttons are annoying (also registers two taps when tapped sometimes) but I could definitely live with those as I wouldn't fiddle every day. The U2713HM is smarter too, as it remembers brightness and contrast levels for each preset.

The overdrive and ghosting however is *horrific*, beyond my already low expectations. Scrolling browser webpages leaves large green ghosting of everything, up to 1-2 cm large depending on the scroll speed, and a lot of gray elements (including this very page on OCN) become green, literally, while scrolling even slowly ... All this is particularly noticeable at low brightness levels (which is my usual setting).

The one they sent me is a U2713H*b* ... note the b, and it is rev A07 manufactured Jan 2014. I don't understand: after 7 revisions and almost 2 years of major complaints about the overdrive and ghosting, Dell is still putting this together as it was originally? Someone at Dell must be having some kind of twisted fun ... I can imagine the number of units returned because of this.

*Those colors though* ... there is huge difference between GB-LED and W-LED. The reds and greens are literally screaming at you. My Firefox icon really looks like it's on fire! It's quite nice.

It has less of a color shift than the U2713HMt when viewed at a slight angle, but it's still there. There is a color tint on this one like the U2713HM ... left part is more greenish, right part is more reddish.

It also has a pronounced color fade when viewed from slightly above or slightly below ... it's most probably the infamous IPS glow, which is more visible at low brightness levels (that glow has a constant intensity as far as I know).

I'm astonished how bad these two IPS monitors are regarding color aspects and viewing angles. I'm not sure about IPS anymore ... And I know it's *not* my eyesight or me exaggerating because the BenQ GW2760HS has none of those color problems ... and it's an AHVA monitor (supposed to be worse regarding most color related aspects and viewing angles) and is also 3 times cheaper! Granted, very few connectivity options and with a fixed stand. But still, if it was 2560x1440 instead of 1920x1080 I'd get it.

I'll go to the Apple store just to see if their 27" has the same problems (it's also IPS if memory serves)

I'll ask for a replacement on the U2713HM, maybe that one will be better.

Cheers


----------



## cyb34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexor*
> 
> I'll ask for a replacement on the U2713HM, maybe that one will be better.
> 
> Cheers


Make sure it's an A00 revision manufactured mid 2013. Those are the units with the new LG LM270WQ1-SLC1 panel.
http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/peripherals/f/3529/t/19518162.aspx

I called the store and confirmed those numbers before purchasing my DEC 2013 A00 unit, which has no obvious overshoot or ghosting issues, minimal bleed and no stuck / dead pixels.
http://imgur.com/a/n9KKZ


----------



## Alex132

Got my u2713hm. Love it - no problems with it so far!
Only thing is.... it's 59hz?



Changing it does nothing...

Also add me I guess


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Got my u2713hm. Love it - no problems with it so far!
> Only thing is.... it's 59hz?
> 
> -snip-
> 
> Changing it does nothing...
> 
> Also add me I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -snip-
> -snip


Hiiii







, eyep is a great monitor.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Got my u2713hm. Love it - no problems with it so far!
> Only thing is.... it's 59hz?
> 
> 
> 
> Changing it does nothing...
> 
> Also add me I guess


I can't place that desktop wallpaper, but it's on the tip of my tongue...


----------



## velocityx

I will be getting a new unit this or next week, the seller agreed to sort my issues (received a package with a different SN number monitor than on the box ) so I'm wondering what revision it will be. Last one was april 2013, wonder what the new one is

I kinda feel like getting the LG u34 widescreen and selling this one to get some budget, or if dell releases their version of it I will jump, too many bad issues with this monitor.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I can't place that desktop wallpaper, but it's on the tip of my tongue...




Got it off of wallbase.cc


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it off of wallbase.cc


Ah, I think it's also an EDM artist's logo as well







.


----------



## twerk

@jameschisholm added!









Glad you're enjoying it.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> @jameschisholm
> added!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you're enjoying it.


What about me D:!


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> What about me D:!


I don't think you applied, if you did then it didn't come through I'm afraid.

Please submit another request using the form in the OP and I'll get you added.


----------



## Doctor McNinja

I've had my monitor for just over a week now. It has no dead, stuck or bright pixels. There is a small amount of backlight bleed just right of centre along the top edge of the screen but it's only noticeable on very dark backgrounds and it only extends about a centimetre from the bezel before disappearing. So, as the picture goes, I'm happy but the monitor has started making an intermittent clicking noise. It sounds like it's emanating from the buttons in the lower right corner. Has anyone experienced anything similar?


----------



## twerk

@Alex132 added!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doctor McNinja*
> 
> I've had my monitor for just over a week now. It has no dead, stuck or bright pixels. There is a small amount of backlight bleed just right of centre along the top edge of the screen but it's only noticeable on very dark backgrounds and it only extends about a centimetre from the bezel before disappearing. So, as the picture goes, I'm happy but the monitor has started making an intermittent clicking noise. It sounds like it's emanating from the buttons in the lower right corner. Has anyone experienced anything similar?


I'm glad you are (mostly) enjoying the monitor. The clicking noise isn't something that has been reported before, does it sound like it could maybe be an electrical short?


----------



## Doctor McNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> @Alex132
> added!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you are (mostly) enjoying the monitor. The clicking noise isn't something that has been reported before, does it sound like it could maybe be an electrical short?


To be honest I wouldn't know what an electrical short sounded like. The best way I can describe the sound is it's like clicking the top a pen down without releasing it. The volume is a similar level to gently clicking a pen and it _seems_ to go away after the monitor has been on for a while.


----------



## velocityx

ok so I received a replacement monitor. it\s December 2013 rev A00. (last one was april 2013) I just plugged it in, it's really blueish from the boot on, will have to calibrate it with a spyder.

previous screen had a major issue with crosshatching, going through half the screen, also had wrong serial number than it was on the box, this one I hope doesn't have bad crosshatching, it's my first minutes with the screen so I can't tell if it has it or not, seems like it's crosshatch free, however, the serial number is again, different than on the box. I donno if it's something Dell does or is it normal? are your serial numbers from the back of the monitor the same as on the box and your store papers?

edit- monitor is free of crosshatch so that's a major relief. it is however uneven, the left side is warmer and the right side is colder. also, around the edges of the screen I can see blue color contamination as if leds or monitor bezel is pushing too hard. will have to decide if I can live with it or will it drive me mad.

edit2- in gaming, fps gaming, I can see inverse ghosting. I noticed it immediately when I fired a tv missile, it has a black and white screen so blue/violet ghosting was immediately evident. I will wait till the U34um95 shows up in my country and sell the dell and put some more cash to fund the LG one.


----------



## iatacs19

I just picked up a Dell U2713HM from Microcenter. It has a build date of April 2014 and the revision is A00. This will be a replacement for my Dell U3011.

No dead pixels, no cross thatch, although panel uniformity is slightly irregular on the middle right side (on 100% black screen). Overall it's good enough for me. It takes some getting used to the lower resolution compared to my U3011 and the colors render somewhat differently. (Wide-gamut vs 72% NTSC.)

The reason for this downgrade is mostly because the U3011 was great, but it would put out way too much heat. The screen when measured with an IR thermometer was up to 112F along the top. This U2713HM is 92F at the hottest part along the same area across the top part of the screen. It's a nice 20F temperature decrease and I can already feel the room being much cooler. LEDs are definitely more efficient!


----------



## xILukasIx

Can't wait until I get mine next month!

I really hope I'm getting lucky with my model though, as I tend to ALWAYS get faulty stuff when I order something online...
Just this year I had to send back a Sigma 85mm f1.4 TWICE until I got a flawless one lol


----------



## Aleckazee

Ordered this bad boy the other day, should be here in a couple days I can't wait









What sort of things should I be looking at to see if the monitor isn't faulty? For example I'll check for any dead pixels but beyond that I'm pretty much clueless when it comes to monitors. It will be used mainly for photo editing so is there any sort of calibration I should do or just leave it?


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> Ordered this bad boy the other day, should be here in a couple days I can't wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of things should I be looking at to see if the monitor isn't faulty? For example I'll check for any dead pixels but beyond that I'm pretty much clueless when it comes to monitors. It will be used mainly for photo editing so is there any sort of calibration I should do or just leave it?


If you actually want to use it for photo editing then you should get a calibration unit to calibrate the color, otherwise you won't know if what you see on the screen is what you will get if you print out the photos.


----------



## xyzhunter

Hi Guys,

Just received my U2713HM this Friday and got a rare issue with how MacOS X system shadow's been displayed on this display.

Please look at the image below:



The same image's shadow area looks just different from how it looks like on my macbook pro's LCD.

On macbook pro's LCD, the shadow area is faded well and you can not tell the boundary between the white background and the shadow area.

However, on the new U2713HM, the shadow seems ended in a rush and you can see boundary of the shadow area in a round edge rectangle sharp.

Can you observe the similar issue with U2713HM compared with a Macbook pro display?

Is it a issue can be fixed through colour calibration or other setting changes?

Thanks!


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyzhunter*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just received my U2713HM this Friday and got a rare issue with how MacOS X system shadow's been displayed on this display.
> 
> Please look at the image below:
> 
> 
> 
> The same image's shadow area looks just different from how it looks like on my macbook pro's LCD.
> 
> On macbook pro's LCD, the shadow area is faded well and you can not tell the boundary between the white background and the shadow area.
> 
> However, on the new U2713HM, the shadow seems ended in a rush and you can see boundary of the shadow area in a round edge rectangle sharp.
> 
> Can you observe the similar issue with U2713HM compared with a Macbook pro display?
> 
> Is it a issue can be fixed through colour calibration or other setting changes?
> 
> Thanks!


I think you have to provide photographs of both, not screenshot so we can try and imagine.


----------



## xyzhunter

Hi velocityx,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> I think you have to provide photographs of both, not screenshot so we can try and imagine.


I tried to take photos on both screen of the same image using my iPhone 5s. However, it seems the camera can't captures the details -- the two photos didn't look too much different.

I believe that the easiest way to tell the different is to connect the U2713HM to a macbook pro.

Then, move the image (I provided) from U2713HM to macbook pro's native display while looking at it.

I don't have a better camera (other than an iPhone 5s) to capture the details -- only use this screen for programming...

Could it only be my eyes' issue?

Could anyone with a macbook pro have a try please? Thanks.


----------



## iatacs19

Play with the brightness and contrast settings a bit before you change any color settings. If that doesn't work then you may need to have the LCD calibrated with a hardware solution.


----------



## Aleckazee

My monitor arrived today, looks great and everything (slight backlight bleed bottom left corner but only when I view it on all black, doesn't bother me at all) but I can't seem to get it to run at 1440p. I'm using intergrated hd 3000 at least for the time being, and have it hooked up via DVI. Max resolution seems to be 1080 and it won't let me set a custom resolution. I have all the drivers installed. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## mastabog

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> My monitor arrived today, looks great and everything (slight backlight bleed bottom left corner but only when I view it on all black, doesn't bother me at all) but I can't seem to get it to run at 1440p. I'm using intergrated hd 3000 at least for the time being, and have it hooked up via DVI. Max resolution seems to be 1080 and it won't let me set a custom resolution. I have all the drivers installed. What am I doing wrong?


Neither DVI nor HDMI support 1440p (well, some HDMI do, but not the HD3000, neither the HD4000). You need to hook it up via DisplayPort to get 1440p.


----------



## Aleckazee

Thanks. Yeh just read the instruction on the motherboard and saw that









I don't think I have a displayport cable handy :/ I would of thought the monitor comes with one but I guess not.


----------



## pez

Hah! One day monitors will come with DP cables, but it'll be the day we're on HDMI v2 or v3







.

But yeah, you need DP or DVI-*D* for 1440p.


----------



## mastabog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Hah! One day monitors will come with DP cables, but it'll be the day we're on HDMI v2 or v3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> But yeah, you need DP or DVI-*D* for 1440p.


Note that DVI-D can be either single or dual, the connector looks the same. Only DVI-D Dual supports 1440p. However, the DVI port on most motherboards taking HD3000 (2nd gen Core) does not support 1440p.

Go with DisplayPort. Don't try DVI ... almost surely it won't work on your HD3000.

Re DP cables, many higher-end monitors do come with DP cables, e.g. Dell U2713H, Viewsonic VP2772 (both rGB-LED), etc. I agree that 1440p monitors should all come with a DP cable. They instead give you hdmi and dvi cables, which are virtually useless since most DVI and HDMI implementations don't support the native 1440p resolution.


----------



## Aleckazee

Yeh it came with a dual dvi-d which I was hoping to use but my motherboard doesn't support higher than 1080p via dvi. My only option is to use the display port, going to buy the cable now


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastabog*
> 
> Note that DVI-D can be either single or dual, the connector looks the same. Only DVI-D Dual supports 1440p. However, the DVI port on most motherboards taking HD3000 (2nd gen Core) does not support 1440p.
> 
> Go with DisplayPort. Don't try DVI ... almost surely it won't work on your HD3000.
> 
> Re DP cables, many higher-end monitors do come with DP cables, e.g. Dell U2713H, Viewsonic VP2772 (both rGB-LED), etc. I agree that 1440p monitors should all come with a DP cable. They instead give you hdmi and dvi cables, which are virtually useless since most DVI and HDMI implementations don't support the native 1440p resolution.


Good catch







.


----------



## iatacs19

Adding for the posterity of this thread:

It's called Dual-link DVI.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Visual_Interface#Connector

It's funny how the old U3011 includes a DisplayPort cable but the U2013HM doesn't...


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> Adding for the posterity of this thread:
> 
> It's called Dual-link DVI.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Visual_Interface#Connector
> 
> It's funny how the old U3011 includes a DisplayPort cable but the U2013HM doesn't...


Yeah was kinda disappointed by this. But heck, I'd have to buy a mDP -> DP adapter anyway


----------



## cyb34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyzhunter*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just received my U2713HM this Friday and got a rare issue with how MacOS X system shadow's been displayed on this display.
> 
> Please look at the image below:
> 
> 
> 
> The same image's shadow area looks just different from how it looks like on my macbook pro's LCD.
> 
> On macbook pro's LCD, the shadow area is faded well and you can not tell the boundary between the white background and the shadow area.
> 
> However, on the new U2713HM, the shadow seems ended in a rush and you can see boundary of the shadow area in a round edge rectangle sharp.
> 
> Can you observe the similar issue with U2713HM compared with a Macbook pro display?
> 
> Is it a issue can be fixed through colour calibration or other setting changes?
> 
> Thanks!


I kinda know what you mean. That sounds like gamma / contrast.
If you can't get a calibrator, try setting the contrast down by 1 point, to 74. The whites should no longer be clipped.


----------



## xyzhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> I think you have to provide photographs of both, not screenshot so we can try and imagine.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyb34*
> 
> I kinda know what you mean. That sounds like gamma / contrast.
> If you can't get a calibrator, try setting the contrast down by 1 point, to 74. The whites should no longer be clipped.


Thanks cyb34! It works!

I actually calibrated the display using MacOS's ColorSync Utility and it made thing worse.

After reverted to the factory profile and adjusted contrast down to 74 as you suggested, everything's back to normal.


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doctor McNinja*
> 
> Has anyone bought their u2713hm from scan.co.uk?
> 
> I'm thinking about getting one but I need to know where I'll stand in regards to dealing with Dell's customer service should I need to replace the monitor. I've had horrendous luck with monitors in the past but the killer has always been shipping costs. If I buy from scan.co.uk will I still be able to RMA the monitor to Dell, with Dell covering shipping costs, in the event that I get a flawed monitor?


Id get one from aria.co.uk. its on special offer at £371 inc vat. They offer a "pixel check" service for £11. I got a perfect unit. But this was before the price drop..I paid £449...


----------



## mastabog

Since about a couple of years ago, I buy exclusively from Amazon whenever the product is sold or fulfilled by Amazon (look for the "Prime" tag).

They have exceptional return policies and customer service. You can return it within 30 days even if you just "no longer need/want it" or found that it had "inadequate performance". For all reasons except "no longer need/want it" Amazon will collect it from your home free of charge - no more hassle about shipping it. They will accept dead pixels, colour shift and other anomalies as "inadequate performance" and will collect it free of charge. If you no longer want it, you can sent it back using ParcelMonkey who will also collect it form your home and is far cheaper and better than Royal Mail or Parcel Force (I've used ParcelMonkey several times, for even bigger and heavier items. There are cheaper ones like myHermes, but with not so good reputation).

The monitor just dropped to 384 quid at Amazon, and it's sold by Amazon:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dell-UltraSharp-U2713HM-PremierColor-Monitor/dp/B0091ME4A0/ref=sr_1_1?rps=1&ie=UTF8&qid=1400741446&sr=8-1&keywords=u2713hm

I wouldn't consider any other vendor even if they were 50 quid cheaper. The peace of mind offered by the return policy and customer service has saved me more money quite a few times. I stopped buying form eBuyer, Scan, Aria etc a long time ago and do all my shopping at Amazon strictly because of their customer service and return policies. I had way too much hassle with others.

[ I don't work for- nor have any affiliation with Amazon ]


----------



## mastabog

So I just received a Viewsonic VP2772 (this is rGB-LED, as opposed to W-LED in Dell U2713HM). I can report from a quick first view that I sense much less IPS glow than on the Dell U2713HM. I previously reported here that colours were fading as I was moving even slightly off center.

It seems that TFTCentral agrees with my perception. See the glow on these two monitors:

Dell U2713HM: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/dell_u2713hm/P1110911.JPG

Viewsonic VP2772: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/viewsonic_vp2772/P1060092.JPG

The Dell looks horrendous in comparison. However, the above photos were taken 1.5 years apart with auto white balance, with different exposure times (1/4 vs 1/8 secs) and slightly different aperture size (pretty inconsistent if you ask me) ... but even adjusting for those, the Dell would still look worse.

I shall take photos in a dark room of the two monitors using the same camera and camera settings and I shall post back. As a first impression though, the Viewsonic feels noticeably better.

Cheers

p.s. The Viewsonic has a humongous base (kind of defeats the purpose of an LCD in terms of "saving space").


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastabog*
> 
> So I just received a Viewsonic VP2772 (this is rGB-LED, as opposed to W-LED in Dell U2713HM). I can report from a quick first view that I sense much less IPS glow than on the Dell U2713HM. I previously reported here that colours were fading as I was moving even slightly off center.
> 
> It seems that TFTCentral agrees with my perception. See the glow on these two monitors:
> 
> Dell U2713HM: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/dell_u2713hm/P1110911.JPG
> Viewsonic VP2772: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/viewsonic_vp2772/P1060092.JPG
> 
> The Dell looks horrendous in comparison. However, the above photos were taken 1.5 years apart with auto white balance, with different exposure times (1/4 vs 1/8 secs) and slightly different aperture size (pretty inconsistent if you ask me) ... but even adjusting for those, the Dell would still look worse.
> 
> I shall take photos in a dark room of the two monitors using the same camera and camera settings and I shall post back. As a first impression though, the Viewsonic feels noticeably better.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> p.s. The Viewsonic has a humongous base (kind of defeats the purpose of an LCD in terms of "saving space").


The ViewSonic has PWM flicker though. I guess it depends what you really want out of the display as no LCD is perfect.


----------



## mastabog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> The ViewSonic has PWM flicker though.


That is untrue. There is no actual PWM used, and absolutely no perceivable flicker whatsoever in the VP2772 ... the TFTCentral review (which you are probably quoting) is very misleading and wrongly labeled it PWM, although the oscilloscope images that they themselves posted show that:

1. It's *not* a PWM signal. A PWM signal is defined as a signal which oscillates between 0 Volts (mininum backlight) and +5 Volts usually (maximum backlight) and which has an actual modulated pulse width, i.e. a square wave signal with some constant ratio between the duration of the low voltage level (min backlight) and high voltage level (max backlight), called fill ratio. The signal on the VP2772 has a very low an amplitude of 0.1-0.2 Volts, with no pulse width modulation, and is around a constant mean, i.e. it *does not oscillate between min and max backlight levels* (this is very important). It's practically just small, negligible noise.

2. The frequency of the VP2772 signal is around 17500 Hz ... that is 17 *thousand* herz, a thousand times higher than actual PWM signals.

3. There is no pulse width modulation with brightness and there is no actual pulse either (no square wave). See the full TFTCentral review. It's practically just small noise around 17500 Hz, which is entirely negligible.

Here's how the brightness signal looks for 50% brightness on the Viewsonic VP2772: freq=17500Hz, not a pulse, horiz scale = 1ms, amplitude = 0.1-0.2V, does not go between 0 and 5V, it's practically just small noise around a constant voltage level

 (from the TFTCentral review of the VP2722)

Here's how an actual PWM signal looks for 20% brightness, on the Dell UP3214Q: freq=240Hz, clear pulse and pulse width modulation with about 0.3 fill ratio, min level=0V, max level=8V, horiz scale=5ms ... you should enlarge it 5 times horizontally to be on the same scale as the VP2772

 (from the TFTCentral review of the UP3214Q)

There's no way humans can perceive a 0.1-0.2V signal at 17500 Hz. The monitor should not have been labeled as PWM by TFTCentral.

I for one am very sensitive to PWM (I returned many monitors because of that, even some with PWM frequencies higher than 240 Hz). There is no perceivable flicker whatsoever on the VP2772, and it would be *impossible* to show any flicker with any of the camera/fan/etc tests because the backlight does not oscillate between min and max (as it does with actual PWM signals), and it's also not a square wave signal, not to mention capturing the insane 17500 Hz frequency.

I would keep the VP2772 if it wasn't so gad damn bulky ... takes half of my desk (can't put it against the wall due to the horrific base)

[ Edited: min/max backlight note ]


----------



## H3avyM3tal

Are there any drivers or similar that should be installed? Or is it fine that windows lists it as a normal pnp monitor in device manager?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3avyM3tal*
> 
> Are there any drivers or similar that should be installed? Or is it fine that windows lists it as a normal pnp monitor in device manager?


Windows should automatically install a driver when you do a windows update that will show the monitor as Dell U2713HM rather than a generic monitor.

You can also install the Dell tool which allows you to set up custom layouts and stuff.


----------



## H3avyM3tal

When I try to intall, this is what I get:


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3avyM3tal*
> 
> When I try to intall, this is what I get:


You need to have the monitor hooked up via USB too. Sorry forgot to mention that.


----------



## H3avyM3tal

Just a normal usb cable?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3avyM3tal*
> 
> Just a normal usb cable?


The monitor comes with the cable you need. It's a A-type to B-type connector.


----------



## H3avyM3tal

Found the cable and connected it to the bottom on the monitor, but still same result. Darn it. Windows recognizes it as a generic usb hub.


----------



## Arizonian

Has anyone been able to track down a 2560 x 1440 resolution pic of the U2713HM wallpaper by chance?


----------



## mastabog

I did some thorough glow and backlighting tests on the U2713HM (IPS, W-LED), the Viewsonic VP2772 (IPS, rGB-LED) and the BenQ GW2760S (AMVA, W-LED) and will post a new thread about it.

In short, the backlighting and glow on the Dell and Viewsonic is quite bad, both have a blueish tint on the left side and reddish/yellowish tint on the right side (as I complained initially, but now I was able to capture it in photos), and both are pretty much just as bad when it comes to color fading as you shift slightly sideways (the backlight glow starts affecting the colors). These problems are even more noticeable at lower brightness settings, as the glow and backlight become more important in relative terms.

What's more intriguing is that I noticed the exact same problems on the more expensive U2713H (IPS, rGB-LED). Same blueish tint on the left, yellowish on the right, and glow that affects colors as you move sideways. I'm starting to think there is a problem in the IPS panels produced by LG.

Surprisingly, the BenQ, which cost 2-3 times less, is heaps better in all respects: no color tints in the glow, the glow itself is much more reduced and also uniform, colors don't fade as you move sideways even at low brightness (I have to go at very wide angles to really notice color fading).

I'll post here when the new thread is up.

Right now, my assessment is:

- I wouldn't pay the premium on the VP2772 ... it looks just as bad/good as the U2713HM (I was wrong in my previous post about it having less glow, the brightness was higher and it tricked me).

- I would gladly keep the BenQ if it weren't for the 1920x1080 resolution (I wanted 1440p or higher). I am now waiting for the BenQ BL3200PT (1440p, 32", AMVA, W-LED) to pop-up at Amazon and will get that. If it's like the BenQ GW2760S, then it's a no brainer for me.

Cheers


----------



## Vaub

Got a U2713HM and don't know what to think (rev A00 April 2014)... there is almost no bleed and didn't saw any cross-hatching, but the monitor is WAY too warm (I mean, is the color calibration on this thing a joke?).


Spoiler: Rant



The whites are horribly yellowish and it does not seem to have anything I can do (Windows says I can't use calibration since it's using a wide-gamut profile). I come from two 180$ monitor (one TN and IPS) and I'm really disappointed in the color... everything is yellow (only the movie profile goes to "blue", but even then there's still a yellow tint on white)









Anyone had this problem or know how to fix it? It's a great and sharp monitor, but the color are so off it is ridiculous for the price ( the calibration paper had not even an average Delta E of < 5, more like 6-8 in some color).

Thanks for the help!

P.S. this is not a yellow glow issue as the black are black with minimal bleeding, it's the white that are completely off!



I must say, after a good hour of calibration, this thing looks great (I used the TFTCentral sRGB profile with sRGB and cranked the temperature tu 6700k in CC). The black are deep, the white are clean (I love this AG) and everything is so crisp!


----------



## pyed

got my second U2713HM and there's that weird black stain in the middle and a dead pixel at the right side, it's a Nov 2013 REV A00

should return this one too, is there a flawless versions of this monitor ?








here's my previous reply on the first one I returned, what's weird is this black stain that no one is finding but me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyed*
> 
> I got mine today, it has some problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's July 2013 REVA00
> 
> right in the middle of the screen there's three weird black stains, it doesn't look like dead pixels to me, it's worse, it's obvious on white backgrounds.
> 
> here's picture of it
> 
> https://cloudup.com/cTBC7O3i1hq
> 
> please tell me there's solution for that, or does it heal after some time. returning it to the US is not an option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I just found a dead pixel, oh god.
> 
> there's 3 of these black stains, but the one in the picture is the worse one, it's easily noticeable.
> 
> I hate my self


----------



## Mjolnir125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyed*
> 
> got my second U2713HM and there's that weird black stain in the middle and a dead pixel at the right side, it's a Nov 2013 REV A00
> 
> should return this one too, is there a flawless versions of this monitor ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my previous reply on the first one I returned, what's weird is this black stain that no one is finding but me.


I have gotten a few panels with those "black stains" which I have been assuming were clumps of dead pixels. I am not sure if they actually are, but either way you should not settle for them. Keep going until you get a panel without them. My panel had no dead pixels or anything when I got it; it has since developed what seems to be a single dead pixel in the lower right but it is only one pixel so I don't notice it at all unless I scour the monitor looking for it.


----------



## evoll88

Here is mine:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## gokica

I bought a Spyder 4 Express with which I calibrated the monitor. It has a nice white point and deep blacks now I believe.

Basically the gamma was off by about -15 in AMD CCC. Everything else matched pretty closely with the factory settings.

For anybody interested in calibrating it without a calibrator just head to http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/ and try to complete all the tests by setting the monitor in custom mode.

Specifically for the gamma try to make the words invisible (as much as possible) on this test:

http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/viewing_angle.php

Also you may try some other gamma tests on the net as well as the software QuickGamma.

I am suggesting this because my 2713 required very little fiddling without the calibrator to achieve the desired results. Maybe this way you will be able to get rid of various tints interfering with the image quality.

Leave the contrast at 75 and just try 74 if the default does not work well for you. The 120cd/m2 and 6500K were achieved at 33 percent level of brightness. The RGB requires small discrepancy for best results - for example R:98, G97, B97.

I would have left a calibrated profile but I am sure that it will not work on any other Dell 2713. I tried 3 different 2713 and they all had different out of the box look with the same default settings.


----------



## Doctor McNinja

I've just noticed a weird problem with my monitor. I was wondering if anyone else had experienced it. First of all I should say that I'm using displayport and that my resolution is set the 2560 x 1440p. The issue is that on the left side of my screen, there is a black bar that's about two or three pixels wide as if the picture isn't centred. When I move the mouse cursor all the way to the left, it butts up against the black bar, clearly showing that it's not a case of a line of dead pixels. When I move the cursor all the way to the right, it goes beyond the edge of the screen as if I have a second monitor. I don't have a second monitor attached to my rig nor do I have one detected. It gets weirder though. I was just trying to measure how far the cursor travels beyond the left side of the screen. I dropped my mouses DPI down from 2600 to 200 and what do you know, I could no longer move the cursor beyond the visible edge of the screen. But, as soon as I close the Corsair application for my mouse, I can move the mouse beyond the edge and the DPI (from 200 to 5700) doesn't make a difference.

Has anyone had a similar issue (especially in regards to the picture seemingly being of centre and leaving a black bar on one side)? Other than Windows' disaply settings and the Nvidia control panel, is there anything else that could be causing the odd behaviour with the mouse cursor and how it goes beyond the edge of the screen?.... Could the panel itself be off-centre?

[EDIT] Just tested it using DVI-D from the computer with the same results. I also tried hooking up my Xbox 360 via HDMI, again the display is slightly off centre. Whilst testing with the 360, I also noticed some backlight bleed on the lower left side, about 4cm from the corner, it measures 10cm vertically, about 3cm horizontally and is roughly semicircular. It's only really noticeable on dark colours (dur) so it _shouldn't_ really be that noticeable... perhaps I'd think differently if I was still within the first 30 days after purchase.... I have this nagging feeling though that it's appeared since I did my initial check the day it was delivered.


----------



## xILukasIx

Finally got my U2713HM on friday for my birthday 

No stuck/dead pixels, basically no backlight bleed (just VERY little at the bottom left), can't get much better than that...
Can't wait to play some games on this beauty!

Now to find someone with a calibrator in my area, if I ever care that much ;-)

EDIT: A00 March 2014 if anyone wants to know.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xILukasIx*
> 
> Finally got my U2713HM on friday for my birthday
> 
> No stuck/dead pixels, basically no backlight bleed (just VERY little at the bottom left), can't get much better than that...
> Can't wait to play some games on this beauty!
> 
> Now to find someone with a calibrator in my area, if I ever care that much ;-)
> 
> EDIT: A00 March 2014 if anyone wants to know.


Congratulations and have fun breaking the monitor in gaming.


----------



## AlienX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doctor McNinja*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I've just noticed a weird problem with my monitor. I was wondering if anyone else had experienced it. First of all I should say that I'm using displayport and that my resolution is set the 2560 x 1440p. The issue is that on the left side of my screen, there is a black bar that's about two or three pixels wide as if the picture isn't centred. When I move the mouse cursor all the way to the left, it butts up against the black bar, clearly showing that it's not a case of a line of dead pixels. When I move the cursor all the way to the right, it goes beyond the edge of the screen as if I have a second monitor. I don't have a second monitor attached to my rig nor do I have one detected. It gets weirder though. I was just trying to measure how far the cursor travels beyond the left side of the screen. I dropped my mouses DPI down from 2600 to 200 and what do you know, I could no longer move the cursor beyond the visible edge of the screen. But, as soon as I close the Corsair application for my mouse, I can move the mouse beyond the edge and the DPI (from 200 to 5700) doesn't make a difference.
> 
> Has anyone had a similar issue (especially in regards to the picture seemingly being of centre and leaving a black bar on one side)? Other than Windows' disaply settings and the Nvidia control panel, is there anything else that could be causing the odd behaviour with the mouse cursor and how it goes beyond the edge of the screen?.... Could the panel itself be off-centre?
> 
> [EDIT] Just tested it using DVI-D from the computer with the same results. I also tried hooking up my Xbox 360 via HDMI, again the display is slightly off centre. Whilst testing with the 360, I also noticed some backlight bleed on the lower left side, about 4cm from the corner, it measures 10cm vertically, about 3cm horizontally and is roughly semicircular. It's only really noticeable on dark colours (dur) so it _shouldn't_ really be that noticeable... perhaps I'd think differently if I was still within the first 30 days after purchase.... I have this nagging feeling though that it's appeared since I did my initial check the day it was delivered.


There are two possibilities, One is panel itself in no centered in the casing, and the second is Image not centered properly.

You can try a non-native resolution and see if the problem is still there. Another trick is to use VGA connection and use the Auto Adjust feature on monitor's menu.

If nothing works, get a replacement. There is a possibility of a faulty piece in manufacturing pipeline, companies often feel it easier to give replacements instead of time consuming quality testing.

Also do try reinstalling display drivers.


----------



## AlienX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xILukasIx*
> 
> Finally got my U2713HM on friday for my birthday
> 
> No stuck/dead pixels, basically no backlight bleed (just VERY little at the bottom left), can't get much better than that...
> Can't wait to play some games on this beauty!
> 
> Now to find someone with a calibrator in my area, if I ever care that much ;-)
> 
> EDIT: A00 March 2014 if anyone wants to know.


Beware of input lag, though it's not that noticeable but it's there. If playing BF3/BF4 try a lower value of network smoothing factor. Competitive FPS gaming is only possible on TN panels with 1-10ms input lag.

In Other games, you won't notice anything.


----------



## AlienX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Has anyone been able to track down a 2560 x 1440 resolution pic of the U2713HM wallpaper by chance?


Try Wallbase DOT cc

Though not exactly the same, but some great 2560x1440 walls are there.

Since I am using U2711 for last 2 years and this U2713 for last 2 months. I have quite a collection of wallpapers at native resolution. I can share which I like the most. But most image hosting sites scale them down.


----------



## Doctor McNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlienX*
> 
> There are two possibilities, One is panel itself in no centered in the casing, and the second is Image not centered properly.
> 
> You can try a non-native resolution and see if the problem is still there. Another trick is to use VGA connection and use the Auto Adjust feature on monitor's menu.
> 
> If nothing works, get a replacement. There is a possibility of a faulty piece in manufacturing pipeline, companies often feel it easier to give replacements instead of time consuming quality testing.
> 
> Also do try reinstalling display drivers.


I tried non native resolutions yesterday and the black bar was still there. I've just tried hooking up to my netbook (with it's 800 x 600 native res) via VGA and the black bar is still there. I went into the u2713hm's menu to reposition the image both automatically (which had no effect on the position) and manually but when I move it toward the left (the side with the black bar), the desktop just goes off screen as if the black bar is the edge of the panel... which seams pretty much definitive to me, the panel/casing isn't centred.

I'm gonna try it on my Ubuntu rig when I get the chance, just for my own piece of mind more than anything. I'll put in an RMA request as soon as possible... I just wish I'd spotted it earlier! Ah well, you live and learn.

I'm just glad I spent the extra cash and bought it directly from Dell.

[EDIT] Just so I don't have to have it playing on my mind all night...

1. Seen as though I purchased the monitor more than 30 days ago, does that _guarantee_ that I'll get a refurb or could I still get a new replacement?

2. If the replacement is unsatisfactory (e.g. backlight bleed or cross hatching), how easy is it to get another replacement... what I mean is, would I have to give a reason or is it just a no questions asked in the first 7 days kind of deal?


----------



## AlienX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doctor McNinja*
> 
> I tried non native resolutions yesterday and the black bar was still there. I've just tried hooking up to my netbook (with it's 800 x 600 native res) via VGA and the black bar is still there. I went into the u2713hm's menu to reposition the image both automatically (which had no effect on the position) and manually but when I move it toward the left (the side with the black bar), the desktop just goes off screen as if the black bar is the edge of the panel... which seams pretty much definitive to me, the panel/casing isn't centred.
> 
> I'm gonna try it on my Ubuntu rig when I get the chance, just for my own piece of mind more than anything. I'll put in an RMA request as soon as possible... I just wish I'd spotted it earlier! Ah well, you live and learn.
> 
> I'm just glad I spent the extra cash and bought it directly from Dell.
> 
> [EDIT] Just so I don't have to have it playing on my mind all night...
> 
> 1. Seen as though I purchased the monitor more than 30 days ago, does that _guarantee_ that I'll get a refurb or could I still get a new replacement?
> 
> 2. If the replacement is unsatisfactory (e.g. backlight bleed or cross hatching), how easy is it to get another replacement... what I mean is, would I have to give a reason or is it just a no questions asked in the first 7 days kind of deal?


Well I can't answer both of your questions as I am in part of world where a display like this is like finding a unicorn. Though it's covered in warranty but there is no 30 day restocking here. What I have read through the internet, Dell usually replaces with refurbished. Which in some cases is good as the unit goes through quality control once more. But personally I suppose it depends on what stock is available in your area. Since you bought directly from Dell, it is quite possible that they send a new unit.

There is another way too, slightly risky may be. There is a guide on removing panel from housing. You can try to open the monitor casing, re-seat the panel and see if the image is centered properly. This may be a better solution than RMA if works.

I am personally always very skeptic about RMA in displays unless there really is an annoying problem like excessive bleeding. It is quite possible to get an even worse unit in RMA.

PS: Refurbished Dell Monitors aren't factory calibrated.

( I may have outdated information if someone finds above info obsolete, please update )


----------



## Doctor McNinja

I'm in the UK so stock shouldn't be an issue.

Taking the monitor apart or doing anything that'd void the warranty is not an option. I paid a premium by buying direct from Dell in order know that I'd be covered by their supposedly excellent warranty. I do agree with you about not RMA unless the issue is severe enough to warrant a return... I would have put up with the clicking noise it makes but it won't cost me anything the RMA it and this is exactly why I paid over the odds.

Can anyone confirm that rufurb's aren't calibrated?


----------



## Doctor McNinja

Just got off the phone with a nice lady called Gatha. Aside from the volume of the call being too low (and me forgetting the NATO code for "e"), everything was quick and easy. I'll be getting a _new_ (yay!) replacement in the next 7 to 10 business days and my current monitor will be collected on the 23rd.

For those of you who are interested. my current monitor was manufactured in DEC 2013 and it's REV A00. Before I send it back, I'll be taking pictures of the issues with it and I'll update this post when I do. I'll also try recording the clicking noise it makes.


----------



## iatacs19

Here are some disassembly pictures of the U2713HM that I took while working to get rid of some pressure induced light bleeding and hot spots.Click for full-size, high resolution pics. I figured this can be saved for posterity and reference for future use.



Front cover bezel just snaps right off:


U2713HM*t*:


April 2014 build, Revision A00, Panel version (SL)(C1)






The LCD glass is basically just inside the clam-shell floating, there are no screws fastening the actual LCD to the casing:




It's amazing how the rear mounted control module is just held on with some aluminum tape!


Pay close attention to the bezel, followed by the metal LCD frame, then within the LCD panel itself. If you take a closer look the panel/glass does not have 100% coverage for image display, the actual active pixels are in a smaller area of the glass. So for those of you planning to take off the bezel, you won't get that thin frame...










After I took this apart, I checked in the back and there were some screws, I loosed them up a little then tightened them back down. I gently put everything back together and I can say that the backlight is very uniform now. Almost no light bleeding compared to before. I didn't want to go through the hassle of exchanges or returns since this one was pixel perfect. I think it worked out well and it will tide me over until they figure out *** to do with 4K, high DPI scaling and HDMI 2.0.


----------



## pez

Maybe since it takes less pressure on some of the panels, they take the risk and over tighten the enclosure. Rather than give the impression of shoddy quality.


----------



## ArtVandelay

Do you think it is still wise to buy the Dell U2713HM at this point? The monitor is two years old now. I could get the Rev A02 though, which has a new panel and apparently none of the bleeding/noise issues. How much has the technology advanced in the last two years, or what alternative would you suggest?


----------



## pez

There's still 4K monitor being released, so I bet you could see these drop in price, or even see a couple pop up for sale on a place like this in the near future.


----------



## ArtVandelay

I could get the Dell Rev A02 for 420 Euros (555 Dollars, tax included). I dont know if this is a good price for a two year old monitor, although it is the later, revised version.
But it doesnt look like there have been many new ones and the Dell is still being sold regularly.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArtVandelay*
> 
> I could get the Dell Rev A02 for 420 Euros (555 Dollars, tax included). I dont know if this is a good price for a two year old monitor, although it is the later, revised version.
> But it doesnt look like there have been many new ones and the Dell is still being sold regularly.


I think it's a good deal/idea.

The 120hz 4k IPS displays that everyone is clamoring for are still a way off and when (and if) they do come about, they're going to be expensive.

I bought my U2713HM 2-3 months ago and am very happy... it's a nice screen to tide me over until the new technologies are available.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ArtVandelay*
> 
> I could get the Dell Rev A02 for 420 Euros (555 Dollars, tax included). I dont know if this is a good price for a two year old monitor, although it is the later, revised version.
> But it doesnt look like there have been many new ones and the Dell is still being sold regularly.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a good deal/idea.
> 
> The 120hz 4k IPS displays that everyone is clamoring for are still a way off and when (and if) they do come about, they're going to be expensive.
> 
> I bought my U2713HM 2-3 months ago and am very happy... it's a nice screen to tide me over until the new technologies are available.
Click to expand...

People are going crazy over 4k.

RESOLUTION RESOLUTION RESOLUTION RESOLUTION RESOLUTION RESOLUTION! - Steve Balmer of screens

Thus everything else is being laid to the wayside for MORE PIXELS!
I'd way rather have an amazing IPS panel (albeit 8bit in this case) at 2560x1440 than a pretty mediocre, even for TN, 4k monitor.


----------



## iatacs19

I think for the time being 4K is not very useful unless you have excellent vision. The DPI scaling in Windows is so so and until the scaling matures in the OS, 4K is hard to use and see at anything below 150%.


----------



## ArtVandelay

Alright, guys. I just ordered the Dell. Hopefully no bleeding/pixel etc. issues. I'm glad I didn't order a Korean monitor for 50-100€ less. 3 years warranty, Dell support, build quality, proper stand and USB ports more than justify the price difference. Will join the club when it arrives.


----------



## skuko

hey guys, sorry i haven't been following the thread really closely....can someone give me an overview about this please?

what seems to be the consensus on the screen nowadays? have the glaring issues been fixed? i think there was excessive BLB, some crosshatching, etc.

i had the 32" benq for a few days, but the i couldn't cope with it and i think the screen was a little too big for the distance i sit at. i think the 27" may be the sweet spot for my environment, size- and ergonomics-wise.

i currently have the u2913wm and i like it for movies and games, but that's about all it is good for :X


----------



## pez

I think most people here (i.e. 8 or 9 out of 10) that have bought one recently haven't had any of the issues. Mine is....3 or 4 months old now I believe and I haven't had a single issue.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I think most people here (i.e. 8 or 9 out of 10) that have bought one recently haven't had any of the issues. Mine is....3 or 4 months old now I believe and I haven't had a single issue.


It is a problematic monitor. Especially the digital-inputs dying, but other than that. I wouldn't say it has a higher rate of defects than other IPS panels. Especially newer panel revisions.


----------



## 98uk

I have one, pixel perfect and no issues. No light bleeding.

Only annoyance is that you cannot run native 2560x1440 with HDMI... only DisplayPort or DVI!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I have one, pixel perfect and no issues. No light bleeding.
> 
> Only annoyance is that you cannot run native 2560x1440 with HDMI... only DisplayPort or DVI!


That's because HDMI standards are, well, bad at best


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> That's because HDMI standards are, well, bad at best


Well in its' defense, the new versions will support higher resolutions.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> That's because HDMI standards are, well, bad at best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well in its' defense, the new versions will support higher resolutions.
Click to expand...

Only up to 4k 30hz IIRC.

And DP is already setting in motion a new version with 8k support.


----------



## MikhailV

After a long debate between a 27" a and 30" screens, and a lot of cross-shopping, I ordered 2 x Dell U2713HM's which should arrive tomorrow (6/21/14) thanks to Amazon's Saturday Delivery option. I paid $549.99 for each and $23 for next-day delivery. Upon reading the tech specs and many reviews, for $549.99 these are an absolute steal and have a great performance for price ratio but I'll be the judge of that one. I will provide pictures and proof when I get them.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Only up to 4k 30hz IIRC.
> 
> And DP is already setting in motion a new version with 8k support.


Ah, I believe you're right. Though with some tweaking they could fix it or at least make it equivalent in spec to DP. You'd think for such an 'industry standard', they'd keep HDMI more up-to-date.


----------



## Aleckazee

Finally got around to taking a few shots of the monitor, not the greatest quality but I'm not the photographer in the family.. Really happy with it (so is dad), no dead pixels and only a slight backlight bleed on the bottom left corner, I can only notice it on a black background so it doesn't bother me at all. Also, I must say I really like the blacks on this monitor, they really are black.


Tried to capture the bleed as accurately as possible but it's hard. First photo is with 50% brightness and second at 85%.
50%..


85%.. it doesn't look anywhere near this bad in real life but at least you can see how much more the one corner bleeds compared to the rest.


I got a rev. A00, manufactured March 2014.


----------



## ArtVandelay

Bought the A02 revision and thought I had pretty bad backlight bleeding:



I sent Dell a mail with this picture but they told me it is normal for this monitor and a replacement wouldn't fix anything. Bummer.
It's not really visible in day to day use though.


----------



## 98uk

Noticed a dead black pixel last night in the top left of the screen









Does Dell do 0 dead pixel warranties on their IPS?


----------



## 98uk

Bump...

Anyone running 75hz successfully for an extended period of time?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Bump...
> 
> Anyone running 75hz successfully for an extended period of time?


I haven't tried pushing up the refresh rate at all, too worried for my monitor. Also haven't heard anything about how well this monitor does with increased refresh rate


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Bump...
> 
> Anyone running 75hz successfully for an extended period of time?


Up to 90 Hz gaming.

Desktop though I confirmed frame skipping with any OC, even 5 MHz. Don't see any point overclocking it if it frame skips.

Gaming no one proved to me it skips, as I tried and couldn't see it or feel it. Videos with V-sync ON and OFF. I liked v-sync off. Placebo perhaps but it did feel smoother. Those trials with proof of desktop frame skipping and videos gaming at 90 Hz are buried in this thread.

It became a pain to reset Hz every time I game back to default when I'm done, so I don't do it anymore. I'd say I did that for about five or six months in the beginning each time I gamed. Monitor is just fine.


----------



## senorcebolla

Hello everyone! Just received my u2713hm yesterday and overall I loved it, great build quality and mount, good colors, a little bit warm but i'm looking into calibrating it myself. But only one hting bothered me, this monitor seems to have a quite noticeble ghosting in one game. When I'm playing FIFA or PES, I can see a clear green trail when the camera moves, is this normal for this monitor? I can't see it when I scroll on pages, only thing I noticed was a little trail when moving windows around in the desktop screen, other games seems fine I guess (Don't have that good eye, heh).

I was able to record the ghosting. Please anyone who have this monitor, is this common? I've read a lot of this thread and opinions are mixed.. BTW my monitor is Rev A00, manufactured on April 2014.


----------



## skuko

i picked one up today, rev. A00, manufacturing date august 2013, was kinda bummed out about that. so far so good, but i will only be able to check for BLB when it's completely dark after the sun sets.

i have a strange feeling that the the colors are a tad darker in the upper left corner, but that may be my mind playing tricks on me. will check later when the light conditions are different.


----------



## senorcebolla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skuko*
> 
> i picked one up today, rev. A00, manufacturing date august 2013, was kinda bummed out about that. so far so good, but i will only be able to check for BLB when it's completely dark after the sun sets.
> 
> i have a strange feeling that the the colors are a tad darker in the upper left corner, but that may be my mind playing tricks on me. will check later when the light conditions are different.


Have you experienced the same ghosting as I did?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senorcebolla*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skuko*
> 
> i picked one up today, rev. A00, manufacturing date august 2013, was kinda bummed out about that. so far so good, but i will only be able to check for BLB when it's completely dark after the sun sets.
> 
> i have a strange feeling that the the colors are a tad darker in the upper left corner, but that may be my mind playing tricks on me. will check later when the light conditions are different.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you experienced the same ghosting as I did?
Click to expand...

I think... THINK.... I may have experienced the same ghosting as you. I have only really seen it in Minecraft. But it looked like lime-green lines leading the dark-grey blocks. So I thought it was a glitch at first.


----------



## senorcebolla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I think... THINK.... I may have experienced the same ghosting as you. I have only really seen it in Minecraft. But it looked like lime-green lines leading the dark-grey blocks. So I thought it was a glitch at first.


So this is normal? I have up to 7 days since the day i got the monitor, to see if I want to keep it or get a refund... Don't know if I should do it since there's no other 2560x1440 option in my country, well theres a 850D from samsung, but I don't know if i'll have the same picture quality as I have on this monitor..


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senorcebolla*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I think... THINK.... I may have experienced the same ghosting as you. I have only really seen it in Minecraft. But it looked like lime-green lines leading the dark-grey blocks. So I thought it was a glitch at first.
> 
> 
> 
> So this is normal? I have up to 7 days since the day i got the monitor, to see if I want to keep it or get a refund... Don't know if I should do it since there's no other 2560x1440 option in my country, well theres a 850D from samsung, but I don't know if i'll have the same picture quality as I have on this monitor..
Click to expand...

I mean, I can barely notice what I am describing. And it really doesn't come close to bothering me at all anyway. I tried to get a recording of it, but it didn't translate well onto my phone.

From seeing your gif, it seems like that is much, much more extreme than what I have.


----------



## senorcebolla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I mean, I can barely notice what I am describing. And it really doesn't come close to bothering me at all anyway. I tried to get a recording of it, but it didn't translate well onto my phone.
> 
> From seeing your gif, it seems like that is much, much more extreme than what I have.


Oh I see. I'll try on Minecraft later today to see if I have the same experience as in fifa and I'll report back.


----------



## skuko

i haven't encountered the problem you describe yet...but then again, i don't have either game you mentioned.


----------



## senorcebolla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I mean, I can barely notice what I am describing. And it really doesn't come close to bothering me at all anyway. I tried to get a recording of it, but it didn't translate well onto my phone.
> 
> From seeing your gif, it seems like that is much, much more extreme than what I have.


On Minecraft it was ok, didn't notice anything ugly as I noticed in PES/FIFA. Can you do me a favor? Can you test in the UFO Ghosting test and take a picture? That way I could compare yours with mine, and see if we have similar results. This is what I get here.


----------



## pez

I'll check mine a bit later and report back. I would be a little bit dense to not expect a bit of ghosting, but if it was crazy I would have returned it. Either that, or I have worse vision than I thought







.


----------



## skuko

so mine has definitely a problem with backlight homogenity, a large area in the upper left corner is darker than the rest of the screen. on a white background, the corner is cream-ish. i think this one is going back.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senorcebolla*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I mean, I can barely notice what I am describing. And it really doesn't come close to bothering me at all anyway. I tried to get a recording of it, but it didn't translate well onto my phone.
> 
> From seeing your gif, it seems like that is much, much more extreme than what I have.
> 
> 
> 
> On Minecraft it was ok, didn't notice anything ugly as I noticed in PES/FIFA. Can you do me a favor? Can you test in the UFO Ghosting test and take a picture? That way I could compare yours with mine, and see if we have similar results. This is what I get here.
Click to expand...

Here's my result:


Excuse the quality, my HTC One's camera's sensor is broken.


----------



## senorcebolla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Here's my result:
> 
> 
> Excuse the quality, my HTC One's camera's sensor is broken.


Oh I see. Yours seems better than mine, but could be because of the camera quality. Can I ask you for maybe two or three more pics, so I can be sure? I'm going to take some pictures with my iphone so I can compare more fairly with yours. Would help me a ton! And thanks a lot for your help, alex132.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senorcebolla*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Here's my result:
> 
> 
> Excuse the quality, my HTC One's camera's sensor is broken.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I see. Yours seems better than mine, but could be because of the camera quality. Can I ask you for maybe two or three more pics, so I can be sure? I'm going to take some pictures with my iphone so I can compare more fairly with yours. Would help me a ton! And thanks a lot for your help, alex132.
Click to expand...

No problem. I'll take some pictures with my Canon and my HTC.

Canon point'n'shoot:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







HTC One:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## senorcebolla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> No problem. I'll take some pictures with my Canon and my HTC.
> 
> Canon point'n'shoot:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HTC One:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You won't believe what the problem was. Was trying somethings here and I remembered that the display port cable that I use, I've bought it for my monitor, so I decided to give a try to the dvi cable that came with the monitor, plugged it in and the problem vanished, now i'm having a much better image, colors and everything and no ghosting/trail problems!! So freaking happy







Alex, thank you so much for your help


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senorcebolla*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> No problem. I'll take some pictures with my Canon and my HTC.
> 
> Canon point'n'shoot:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HTC One:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't believe what the problem was. Was trying somethings here and I remembered that the display port cable that I use, I've bought it for my monitor, so I decided to give a try to the dvi cable that came with the monitor, plugged it in and the problem vanished, now i'm having a much better image, colors and everything and no ghosting/trail problems!! So freaking happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex, thank you so much for your help
Click to expand...

Haha that's awesome!
So I wonder if the DP cable or the part on the monitor was faulty


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Haha that's awesome!
> So I wonder if the DP cable or the part on the monitor was faulty


or dvi is better than dp for some reason on motion? shouldn't be though as its all digital but as with everything digital there are still things that can be different in design. Might be worth others trying.


----------



## pez

A bit of a tangent here, but I've noticed my 'monoprice' DisplayPort/Thunderbolt to HDMI adapter is rather crappy going from my Mac to our TV downstairs. Of course this could be the TV, but...worth a shot to try another cable


----------



## MikhailV

Screens came in well over a week ago, however, I was not able to test them until a few hours ago. First impressions: Crisp colors, semi-glossy screen and is not noticeable.

EDIT: Screen are made in February of 2014 ; Rev. 00

The screen is connected to a Dell Precision M4700 via DP.




Please excuse my crappy photography skills.


----------



## Jotas

Hi!

Just received my U2713HM, it´s a DEC 2013 REV A00 and for the moment it doesn´t seems to have any problem.

I just have one question.
In a message from cyb34:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1380527/official-dell-u2713hm-2560x1440-semi-glossy-ips-club/2740#post_22010182
I saw that in the calibration report, all the values of the DeltaE*CIE94 were low, but in my report, I have a few peaks
http://imgur.com/cnEaDFC

Should I worry about that?
Apart from that I don´t have any dead pixel, yellow corners or annoying backlight.


----------



## gokica

Nothing to worry about regarding calibration. They all come in different.

Use lagom.nl screen tests to manually adjust the settings for a nicer image.


----------



## MikhailV

I submitted the form along with OCN hosted picture. It seems that my name hasn't been added yet.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikhailV*
> 
> I submitted the form along with OCN hosted picture. It seems that my name hasn't been added yet.


Sorry about that. The requests have been coming in at a slower rate so I haven't been checking as often.

I'll get you added now. Welcome!


----------



## gokica

The backlight bleed due to the USB attachment is gone by it self. It is summer and relatively hot in my working room. I guess the heat somehow contributed in making the screen even in all corners.

So if you have this backlight bleed problem give it some time. Maybe it will go away just like with my 2713HM.


----------



## deredox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gokica*
> 
> The backlight bleed due to the USB attachment is gone by it self. It is summer and relatively hot in my working room. I guess the heat somehow contributed in making the screen even in all corners.
> 
> So if you have this backlight bleed problem give it some time. Maybe it will go away just like with my 2713HM.


my BLB got away eventually aswell.


----------



## GridIroN

I'm looking into buying a second 27inch screen, and I've been looking at this Dell, but I see now that the 24"s have been updated, would it be smart to buy one of these now, or wait for the 27 refresh?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> I'm looking into buying a second 27inch screen, and I've been looking at this Dell, but I see now that the 24"s have been updated, would it be smart to buy one of these now, or wait for the 27 refresh?


I doubt there will be a refresh to be honest. The focus is on 4K nowadays.


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> I doubt there will be a refresh to be honest. The focus is on 4K nowadays.


That's a good point I hadn't considerd actually. So doing some research, I noticed this panel doesn't have manual control of it's overdrive. How's the gaming experience? Have you compared it to any other panels? I'm currently on a PLS screen (VP2770) and though it's a nice screen, with a very fast reponse time, I find it strangely ghost'ey. It kinda makes everything look like that Matrix scene where Neo bends backwards. I came from a 24" HP 2475w (same thing as the Dell U2410) with a massive 50ms of lag at worst, and it looked fine/crisp.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> That's a good point I hadn't considerd actually. So doing some research, I noticed this panel doesn't have manual control of it's overdrive. How's the gaming experience? Have you compared it to any other panels? I'm currently on a PLS screen (VP2770) and though it's a nice screen, with a very fast reponse time, I find it strangely ghost'ey. It kinda makes everything look like that Matrix scene where Neo bends backwards. I came from a 24" HP 2475w (same thing as the Dell U2410) with a massive 50ms of lag at worst, and it looked fine/crisp.


The VP2770 is better than the U2713HM in pretty much every aspect. Faster response time, less input lag, little backlight bleeding etc. If you are experiencing bad ghosting on the VP2770, are you sure you have the overdrive control set to Advanced? It reduces ghosting drastically. Don't bother with the Ultra Fast mode as it introduces weird artifacts. See the picture below:










While I love my U2713HM (no backlight bleeding or crosshatching issues), I can't really recommend it much anymore. Unless it's really cheap. The Korean single input monitors (Qnix QZ2710 and X-Star DP2710) offer much better value if you are on a tight budget and if you are willing to spend more for a non-Korean product then the VP2770, Eizo EV2736W, AOC Q2770QPU and BenQ BL2710PT are all better options.


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> The VP2770 is better than the U2713HM in pretty much every aspect. Faster response time, less input lag, little backlight bleeding etc. If you are experiencing bad ghosting on the VP2770, are you sure you have the overdrive control set to Advanced? It reduces ghosting drastically. Don't bother with the Ultra Fast mode as it introduces weird artifacts. See the picture below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I love my U2713HM (no backlight bleeding or crosshatching issues), I can't really recommend it much anymore. Unless it's really cheap. The Korean single input monitors (Qnix QZ2710 and X-Star DP2710) offer much better value if you are on a tight budget and if you are willing to spend more for a non-Korean product then the VP2770, Eizo EV2736W, AOC Q2770QPU and BenQ BL2710PT are all better options.


I use my 2770 on ultra fast because advanced and normal are far too "whispy" looking. Hence why I'm curious to see if this is just a weird thing with PLS panels (as I've tried 5 PLS panels and they all have it), or if that's just the way monitors look these days. Like I say, I came from an HP LP2475w which was super slow by todays standards and I still think it looks better for gaming.

I was interested in the 2713HM because Dell has it on sale in Canada, and looking into the Q2770QPU, has the same PLS panel, and while the Eizo EV2736W is an attractive product, it's over $1100. The Korean monitors scare me quite frankly, but I may look into them tonight...hmmm.


----------



## ArtVandelay

Can anyone comment on the USB compatibility? I conncted it to the USB 3.0 card in my PC and not all USB sticks are recognized on the monitor input. And if they are the connection gets lost. Is this a known issue or do I have a defective one?


----------



## verbel

Are you all that have this monitor happy with it for gaming? My second screen just died and I am thinking of grabbing this to go along with my dell u3011.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *verbel*
> 
> Are you all that have this monitor happy with it for gaming? My second screen just died and I am thinking of grabbing this to go along with my dell u3011.


I was happy with it for most games. The performance isn't up to scratch for fast paced shooters like Quake or Counter Strike but for action/adventure it's great.


----------



## Bugses

Hi. I play games like Dota 2, BF4, Arma 3 etc. Its a mix of FPS and RPGs. How would this monitor do in those kind of games? Also, I got a GTX 670 2 GB to power it, would that be enough?

Thanks.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bugses*
> 
> Hi. I play games like Dota 2, BF4, Arma 3 etc. Its a mix of FPS and RPGs. How would this monitor do in those kind of games? Also, I got a GTX 670 2 GB to power it, would that be enough?
> 
> Thanks.


A 670 would be enough, my 680 was perfectly adequate for 60 fps on very high-ultra on most games and the 670 is only a tad slower.

If you want to be very competitive in games, then it may not be for you but if you are a casual player who just wants to enjoy the game then it's great.


----------



## Bugses

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> A 670 would be enough, my 680 was perfectly adequate for 60 fps on very high-ultra on most games and the 670 is only a tad slower.
> 
> If you want to be very competitive in games, then it may not be for you but if you are a casual player who just wants to enjoy the game then it's great.


Thanks for your answer. I dont play on any teams or stuff like that, I just play with friends. Currently, I got a Samsung 2693HM, a monitor that I've been very happy with for a long time. I would just like to experience a better image quality, and I've never felt like others had an advantage over me, regarding faster monitors etc.

I borrowed my brothers Asus VG278HE with 144hz for a week, and honestly I dont miss it.

So I should be good to go on a U2713HM?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bugses*
> 
> Thanks for your answer. I dont play on any teams or stuff like that, I just play with friends. Currently, I got a Samsung 2693HM, a monitor that I've been very happy with for a long time. I would just like to experience a better image quality, and I've never felt like others had an advantage over me, regarding faster monitors etc.
> 
> I borrowed my brothers Asus VG278HE with 144hz for a week, and honestly I dont miss it.
> 
> So I should be good to go on a U2713HM?


I'm sure you will be happy with it.

Although see how much you can get the AOC Q2770QPU, Viewsonic VP2770 or BenQ BL2710PT for. If they are the same price or cheaper, then they would be better options.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bugses*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> A 670 would be enough, my 680 was perfectly adequate for 60 fps on very high-ultra on most games and the 670 is only a tad slower.
> 
> If you want to be very competitive in games, then it may not be for you but if you are a casual player who just wants to enjoy the game then it's great.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your answer. I dont play on any teams or stuff like that, I just play with friends. Currently, I got a Samsung 2693HM, a monitor that I've been very happy with for a long time. I would just like to experience a better image quality, and I've never felt like others had an advantage over me, regarding faster monitors etc.
> 
> I borrowed my brothers Asus VG278HE with 144hz for a week, and honestly I dont miss it.
> 
> So I should be good to go on a U2713HM?
Click to expand...

If you value colors and whatnot over having Hz. Then definitely. This monitor's colors are really amazing at the price-point it often comes in (you can even get it on sale for sometimes near $500 or even below that).

And one thing to factor in is that you can sometimes get to use the 144hz refresh rate of a monitor - but you will ALWAYS get to use the much superior colors of an IPS panel.

Input latency on the u2713hm is apparently "bad". I haven't noticed anything at all.

Ghosting is a "problem" that I have only noticed in 2 games about 5% of the time in those games as well. Oddly enough neither of them were even close to being fast-paced (minecraft and Warthunder name tags in the sky).

I would be careful about your GPU. I know I am going to replace my GPU because 2GB of VRAM is not enough for 1440p.

Be careful to fully drain the power from the monitor before connecting/disconnecting digital inputs and moving it around. And yeah, you should be good.

I am super satisfied with my u2713hm. It took me over 2 weeks to not be gobsmacked by it and to zone-out in games on just the colors









Not to mention 2560x1440 is really nice, you have so much more room!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bugses*
> 
> Thanks for your answer. I dont play on any teams or stuff like that, I just play with friends. Currently, I got a Samsung 2693HM, a monitor that I've been very happy with for a long time. I would just like to experience a better image quality, and I've never felt like others had an advantage over me, regarding faster monitors etc.
> 
> I borrowed my brothers Asus VG278HE with 144hz for a week, and honestly I dont miss it.
> 
> So I should be good to go on a U2713HM?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you will be happy with it.
> 
> *Although see how much you can get the AOC Q2770QPU, Viewsonic VP2770 or BenQ BL2710PT for. If they are the same price or cheaper, then they would be better options.*
Click to expand...

Also definitely consider this.


----------



## Bugses

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> I'm sure you will be happy with it.
> 
> Although see how much you can get the AOC Q2770QPU, Viewsonic VP2770 or BenQ BL2710PT for. If they are the same price or cheaper, then they would be better options.


They are all atleast 100£ more expensive, since the Dell that I'm interested in, is used.


----------



## pez

You know...funny enough one of my favorite things about this monitor is being able to see my spreadsheets without scrolling







.


----------



## Bugses

Well, I got the opportunity to buy a used Dell 2713HM for around 415$/244£ - They cost around 340£/575$ from new. I REALLY cant decide if I should get this or a 144hz monitor. I do enjoy playing alot of FPS games, and I would hate ghosting or lag. Although, as I said, I come from a Samsung 26393HM, which isnt new at all.


----------



## Bugses

Oh well, I took a chance and bought it


----------



## pez

You know maybe my eyes just aren't that sensitive, but I've had no problem between CS:S, CS:GO, BF4, and BF: Bad Company 2. If it's any consolation, I'd like to think I'm a pretty capable player:


----------



## velocityx

I love my u2713hm and im playing mostly FPS games. Its a no problem monitor for gaming.


----------



## 98uk

Yup, I use my U2713HM for FPS gaming and to be honest, I notice no problems or noticeable issues. But, then again I never tried 144hz. I also count myself as quite a good player (at least in BF4!).

It works fantastically for films/TV too (i'm not really an obsessive gamer type).


----------



## Bugses

I think I just have to get used to the resolution.I come from a 25.5" monitor with a 1920x1280, so this is gonna need some getting used to. And I think I might gonna need a better GPU or second GTX 670 for SLi.


----------



## pez

I used my HD7870 MYST with it for a while and it was decent, but for BF4 it really showed it's limitations. I would have actually probably gone Crossfire on it had AMD cards not been so price-gougingly high at the time.


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bugses*
> 
> I think I just have to get used to the resolution.I come from a 25.5" monitor with a 1920x1280, so this is gonna need some getting used to. And I think I might gonna need a better GPU or second GTX 670 for SLi.


kinda funny as I remember the same thing, I felt so small and resolution was so grand.

now however I feel like, meh, 4k, bring it on;p


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> kinda funny as I remember the same thing, I felt so small and resolution was so grand.
> 
> now however I feel like, meh, 4k, bring it on;p


It's funny how quick you go from amazement to thinking, "I need a bigger res/size".

When I got my U2713hm to replace my U2312hm, I was taken aback by the size and res. Now I want more. Only thing stopping me now is cost


----------



## pez

I just wanna go tri-monitors







.


----------



## ValentinJesse

2 hours since i replaced my 2209wa and enabled 2713hm as my main monitor. What a gorgeous piece of technology. I went the IPS way in 2010 and i'm glad that i didn't make the mistake of buying a 4k TN screen days ago. I almost pressed the button for a Samsung 4k d590, especially after reading horrible experiences on various threads about the 2713hm. Reading those opinions made me scared and took away the usual enthusiasm that i have when purchasing new things.

Installed the monitor. BOOM! Made my old dell look like a piece of garbage. All yellow and pixelated haha!

No cross-hatching, no buzzing sound, not a trace of backlight bleed, 0 dead pixels. It's an A00 revision, Manufactured in April 2014. A perfect specimen in my opinion. Now I'm adapting my eyes to the text size and cannot wait to code on it in the following days.

I'm planning to buy another Dell, but to use it in the same portrait mode as the old one. More comfortable that way. I just can't deal with 3 monitors in landscape. Too much eye movement and loss of focus.

For coding, the left one will be used in documentation/stack overflow etc. 2713hm will be splitted in 2 - left side for sublime text/ right side for preview. The third monitor in portrait will be used for Microsoft Onenote and others.

 



This monitor is my best buy in recent years.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValentinJesse*
> 
> 2 hours since i replaced my 2209wa and enabled 2713hm as my main monitor. What a gorgeous piece of technology. I went the IPS way in 2010 and i'm glad that i didn't make the mistake of buying a 4k TN screen days ago. I almost pressed the button for a Samsung 4k d590, especially after reading horrible experiences on various threads about the 2713hm. Reading those opinions made me scared and took away the usual enthusiasm that i have when purchasing new things.
> 
> Installed the monitor. BOOM! Made my old dell look like a piece of garbage. All yellow and pixelated haha!
> 
> No cross-hatching, no buzzing sound, not a trace of backlight bleed, 0 dead pixels. It's an A00 revision, Manufactured in April 2014. A perfect specimen in my opinion. Now I'm adapting my eyes to the text size and cannot wait to code on it in the following days.
> 
> I'm planning to buy another Dell, but to use it in the same portrait mode as the old one. More comfortable that way. I just can't deal with 3 monitors in landscape. Too much eye movement and loss of focus.
> 
> For coding, the left one will be used in documentation/stack overflow etc. 2713hm will be splitted in 2 - left side for sublime text/ right side for preview. The third monitor in portrait will be used for Microsoft Onenote and others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This monitor is my best buy in recent years.


Is that... Vista?


----------



## ValentinJesse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Is that... Vista?


Windows 7


----------



## ValentinJesse

UPDATE:

Hmm, it seems like the monitor emanates an odor similar to burnt plastic. The smell is at the top of the screen, coming from the frame. Hmm... Should i be concerned or i'm just paranoic ?


----------



## pez

It's probably just that new monitor/electronics smell. IIRC, the displays do get a bit warm, but if it feels abnormally hot then you might want to look into it. Give it a few days and see if the smell dissipates.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValentinJesse*
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> Hmm, it seems like the monitor emanates an odor similar to burnt plastic. The smell is at the top of the screen, coming from the frame. Hmm... Should i be concerned or i'm just paranoic ?


Likely just glue and dust heating up upon use.


----------



## ValentinJesse

Yes, you are both right. It was just a temporary odor. I've put my hands on the screen, frame, on the back of the monitor and it was only warm. Thanks...


----------



## kurtnilsen

Just recieved this monitor yesterday, and im really happy with it so far. No problems, no blb or dead pixels.

My former setup was a 144hz tn and a 24 inch ips. For now i only use my new dell. Really good buy. Nice image quality at a low price.

Do you people use the "game mode" for gaming? Im using Dell manager to autoswitch when fullscreen d3d is launching.


----------



## PF85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurtnilsen*
> 
> Just recieved this monitor yesterday, and im really happy with it so far. No problems, no blb or dead pixels.
> 
> My former setup was a 144hz tn and a 24 inch ips. For now i only use my new dell. Really good buy. Nice image quality at a low price.
> 
> Do you people use the "game mode" for gaming? Im using Dell manager to autoswitch when fullscreen d3d is launching.


I play in the custom preset and I use tftcentrals calibration settings.


----------



## pez

Good to see people are still getting these monitors and that seemingly the issues have subsided.


----------



## kurtnilsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PF85*
> 
> I play in the custom preset and I use tftcentrals calibration settings.


Ok, has anybody done an input lag test of standard vs game mode. I saw a test on another dell monitor, the 2713H, who said reduced input lag when using the game mode.

I use standard preset for most other things. My screen was calibrated to 6000k ref the calibration report. I found it a little on the warm side, but the standard preset looks more like 6500 to me.


----------



## kurtnilsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Good to see people are still getting these monitors and that seemingly the issues have subsided.


Yeah, ref the earlier posts in this thread i was a little afraid my monitor was gonna be plagued with bugs, but i was very glad when i fired this thing up and none of the faults where present. Sure input lag and such are not in the same league as my 144hz monitor from BenQ, but since i never play fps multiplayer anymore i can play FPS-games fine singleplayer.


----------



## Bugses

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurtnilsen*
> 
> Ok, has anybody done an input lag test of standard vs game mode. I saw a test on another dell monitor, the 2713H, who said reduced input lag when using the game mode.
> 
> I use standard preset for most other things. My screen was calibrated to 6000k ref the calibration report. I found it a little on the warm side, but the standard preset looks more like 6500 to me.


This is a quote from TFTCentrals review of the U2713HM, a site that I trust.
Quote:


> We tested the screen in different preset modes including the 'game' option in case there was any bypassing of any internal electronics going on to help improve input lag. Unfortunately there was not and the overall lag remained the same in each mode.


----------



## kurtnilsen

ok, thank you. Will game in standard mode from now on.


----------



## Alex132

I have slightly overclocked my monitor.

Do you guys think 65-70Hz is fine to run 24/7? How would I know if the monitor is getting too hot / instable?


----------



## ournewlife

Hi guys,

I tried buying the U2713HM a while ago (I think around a year) but after trying 2 in a row (both with bad back light bleeding) I gave up.
Has the BLB problem been fixed properly now?

Thanks.


----------



## gokica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I have slightly overclocked my monitor.
> 
> Do you guys think 65-70Hz is fine to run 24/7? How would I know if the monitor is getting too hot / instable?


The monitor electronics is designed to run @ 60Hz max at the maximum resolution. I suggest that you use that setting. Anything above can be hazardous.

If you need more Hz it is best if you buy 144Hz TN panel.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gokica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I have slightly overclocked my monitor.
> 
> Do you guys think 65-70Hz is fine to run 24/7? How would I know if the monitor is getting too hot / instable?
> 
> 
> 
> The monitor electronics is designed to run @ 60Hz max at the maximum resolution. I suggest that you use that setting. Anything above can be hazardous.
> 
> If you need more Hz it is best if you buy 144Hz TN panel.
Click to expand...

Yeah, but overclocking it a little bit could be fine? You really didn't say much more than "it could be dangerous" - which I know. But I was wondering about how successful people have been with overclocking this monitor before.


----------



## Alex132

Out of interest, does anyone know what would happen when you go beyond the maximum rated specs of DVI?
I know its maximum is 2560x1600 60hz....

My terrible calculations:
2560x1600 = 4096000
2560x1440 = 3686400

4096000/3686400 = 1.111...

1.111... x 60 = 66.666...Hz

Therefore surely the maximum supported overclocking for the u2713hm is ~66Hz on DVI? Would going over this do anything (increase input lag etc.)?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Yeah, but overclocking it a little bit could be fine? You really didn't say much more than "it could be dangerous" - which I know. But I was wondering about how successful people have been with overclocking this monitor before.


Search this thread for my name and the word 'frame skipping'. You will find my tests that I conducted that confirm this monitor frame skips on desktop with any type of overclocking.

However I wasn't able to prove that was any frame skipping during gaming. I have two video examples with v-sync ON and OFF in this thread too. It seemed to me even if just a placebo effect, it does feel a little smoother when I game overclocked. However it became tedious to switch back-and-forth and I just gave up entirely and just game at 60 Hz 1440p and enjoy IPS.

As for overclocking I was able to get the U2713HM to 90 Hz and the PB278Q to 75 Hz refresh rate.

I'm currently time limited to find those post in this thread ATM but if I'm still the last post, later tonight I surely will add them here.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Yeah, but overclocking it a little bit could be fine? You really didn't say much more than "it could be dangerous" - which I know. But I was wondering about how successful people have been with overclocking this monitor before.
> 
> 
> 
> Search this thread for my name and the word 'frame skipping'. You will find my tests that I conducted that confirm this monitor frame skips on desktop with any type of overclocking.
> 
> However I wasn't able to prove that was any frame skipping during gaming. I have two video examples with v-sync ON and OFF in this thread too. It seemed to me even if just a placebo effect, it does feel a little smoother when I game overclocked. However it became tedious to switch back-and-forth and I just gave up entirely and just game at 60 Hz 1440p and enjoy IPS.
> 
> As for overclocking I was able to get the U2713HM to 90 Hz and the PB278Q to 75 Hz refresh rate.
> 
> I'm currently time limited to find those post in this thread ATM but if I'm still the last post, later tonight I surely will add them here.
Click to expand...

Ah yes, I remember you mentioning it.

That could be what I felt when I set my monitor to 75Hz and it felt like lag.

Out of interest, do you use DP or DVI? (outlined above) And how do you know if your monitor is 'stable' at higher refresh rates?


----------



## Arizonian

I use D-DVI and if it's frame skipping on desktop I wouldn't say that's stable. I didn't crash or experience artifacts, if that's what you mean. I had it OC'd for about two months testing / playing straight and didn't have issues like color retention etc...


----------



## mgutt

Hi!

I bought the U2713HM and U2713H at the beginning of this year, but returned the HM because of some dead pixels and the lack to support full resolution through HDMI:
http://www.maxrev.de/dell-u2713h-vs-dell-u2713hm-t321045.htm

I returned the H as well because of warming up noise of the housing. After that I tried Asus, Fujitsu, Eizo, etc. and now after all monitors have the same problems with glowing etc. I'm thinking to buy the monitor with the following attributes as long there are no better panels available:
- cheap
- popular (easier to resell)
- good service (easier to repair / dead pixel swap)
- HDMI and DisplayPort inputs
- rotating stand
- VESA mount (for the future ergotron)

As the Korean monitors are not easy to resell and expensive to import to Germany I chosed the following ones:
Asus PB278Q
Viewsonic VP2770
Dell U2713HM

The Asus lacks USB ports and the bottom plate is really a joke (round rotary plate under a rectangular bottom plate that does not have any grip). But it's the most popular option by now. Of course the overall housing quality is not as good as Dell's.

The Viewsonic is nice, but Amazon Germany does not have it on stock, so I would need to buy it at Amazon UK (not a huge problem), and it won't be as easy to resell as the Asus/Dell. But it supports full resolution through HDMI (not officially but someone tested it).

The last but not least is the Dell. It is as popular as the Asus. Additional it's easy to upgrade with the genuine sound bar.

Now my question:
Is someone able to test (or knows it already) if one or multiple USB ports of the Dell are self powered? I want to know if I'm able to charge a device without the need to connect the PC to the monitor. The H seems to support that for one port on the side as mentioned in the manual, but the HM has no hint in the manual regarding that.

Easy to test: Remove the USB cable of the PC and try to charge your smartphone.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgutt*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I bought the U2713HM and U2713H at the beginning of this year, but returned the HM because of some dead pixels and the *lack to support full resolution through HDMI*


You do realise that is an HDMI flaw, and not the monitor?

HDMI is an awful standard and needs to be replaced by DP already.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgutt*
> 
> Now my question:
> Is someone able to test (or knows it already) if one or multiple USB ports of the Dell are self powered? I want to know if I'm able to charge a device without the need to connect the PC to the monitor. The H seems to support that for one port on the side as mentioned in the manual, but the HM has no hint in the manual regarding that.
> 
> Easy to test: Remove the USB cable of the PC and try to charge your smartphone.


Just did this, none of the u2713hm's ports are powered without the attached USB cable it seems


----------



## mgutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> You do realise that is an HDMI flaw, and not the monitor?


I don't think so. The HM has HDMI 1.3 and the H has 1.4. 1.3 does not require the support of WQHD (1440p):
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDMI_1.3a_Specifications#HDMI_Specifications

The minimum requirement of 1.3 is 1080i.
Quote:


> did this, none of the u2713hm's ports are powered without the attached USB cable it seems


Thanks









Ok i will ask some VP2770 users. Maybe this one has self powered ports. This is much more flexible as if the PC port does not deliver enough power + cable length then most of the devices won't work.


----------



## Alex132

Current HDMI standards cannot support 2560x1440p at 60Hz. It is a problem they are addressing in the update of HDMI.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Current HDMI standards cannot support 2560x1440p at 60Hz. It is a problem they are addressing in the update of HDMI.


HDMI 1.4 does, there's a few Korean monitors that support it.


----------



## MattBee

Hi all,
i recently bought a benq 1440p 4ms IPS screen and although its good. It has bad screen bleeding so im sending it back.

ive decided to go with my original choice the Dell U2713HM.

My question is, will I notice and differnce from the one i have no 4ms to the dells 8ms. Also I assume the input lag will be greater on the dell, so I might notice mouse lag a touch more.

In the end I wish I just took the Dell but the Benq was 170 cheaper


----------



## mgutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Current HDMI standards cannot support 2560x1440p at 60Hz. It is a problem they are addressing in the update of HDMI.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> HDMI 1.4 does, there's a few Korean monitors that support it.
Click to expand...

You both are wrong..

The HDMI specification includes in every version a minimum requirement. e.g. 1.3 requires the support of 1080i and 1.4 requires 1080p. Both does not require the support of 1440p so it depends on the manufacturer if he supports more than the minimum. Of course there is a maximum depending on the overall bandwidth. Because of this, its possible to support 1440p (2560×1600p60 is the maximum) with 1.3. Look at this table:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDMI#Version_comparison


----------



## ericorg87

Any news about Ghosting on newer revisions?
Take a look at my post back on the beginning of the year:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1380527/official-dell-u2713hm-2560x1440-semi-glossy-ips-club/2100#post_20879180

Could you guys check if you have similar ghosting problems and what are the revisions of yours Dells? I noticed Alex132 MIGHT have an A00 without inverse ghosting and that kinda of made me hopefull I could get a replacement ghost-free.
If you guys could check on PixPerAn and Ufotest with photos I'd be glad.
(actually if you just scroll on this forum's page, You SHOULD see a Pinkish /greysh or greenish (depends of your calibration) Inverse shadow bellow the dark grey bar that separate each post)
Thanks a lot!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValentinJesse*
> 
> 2 hours since i replaced my 2209wa and enabled 2713hm as my main monitor. (...)
> No cross-hatching, no buzzing sound, not a trace of backlight bleed, 0 dead pixels. It's an A00 revision, Manufactured in April 2014. A perfect specimen in my opinion. Now I'm adapting my eyes to the text size and cannot wait to code on it in the following days.


Could you confirm if you have any inverse ghosting issues?
If possible, take a look at my posts back at #2101-#2105 for reference.
thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> Hi all,
> i recently bought a benq 1440p 4ms IPS screen and although its good. It has bad screen bleeding so im sending it back. (...)
> My question is, will I notice and differnce from the one i have no 4ms to the dells 8ms. Also I assume the input lag will be greater on the dell, so I might notice mouse lag a touch more.


All similar-panel technology have similar level of response time. The biggest issue is the pre-digital-processing input lag not the panel Itself. I don´t know about this particular model but 4ms is probably a gibberish advertising value. Real Life should be much higher. The u2713hm itself has over 12ms of actual response time and total of 23(IIRC) combined input lag.
FWIW, 4ms is a negligible difference, you only start to notice lag above about 10ms, and for anything besides fighting games or Hitscan fps being bellow 2 frames (33ms) shouldn´t be any problem.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericorg87*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> @Mjolnir125
> 
> Thanks for the quick and detailed answer.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> These tests were run using PixPerAn. If you look at the images they should contain the data with all of the relevant DSLR settings so you can set up a similar test and compare; I had the boxes moving at the maximum speed. IO don't recall what the color was for each box, but it shouldn't be all that hard to match them.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i saw that postage of yours earlier as i was reading the thread before first posting. So i decided to replicate your test to see if my results were similar or worse.
> 
> Here two similar colored pictures at maximum speed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The level of ghosting seems pretty much the same, however, i noticed some very strange aftertrail expanding for DOZENS of frames BEHIND the actual test rectangles. Those artifacts are awful and reflect how poorly is the overdrive implementation of this display. I can´t believe dell actually designed a display with such bad perfomance at movement. Watching movies and animes with frequent flashes and pans is annoying at this monitor, being a videographer i'm very sensitive to faulty frame-rate/tearing non-smooth-movement. This screen literally flickers when a pan with contrast areas is displayed onscreen.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> and both had noticeably more than my A01 panel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Judging by those pictures the A01 also has poor response times, but i'm curious now to know how badly would that ghosting when watching movies.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, why is the non US coverage of Dell warranties so much worse? Do they not have the "premium panel guarantee" in other countries?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, customer care and pricing/taxes anywhere outside europe usa and japan is much worse. You guys lives on other reality. Tough i believe dell here would PROBABLY accept my monitor back and send me a new one, the problem is that they don´t have here in Brasil these monitors in stock and would have to start the import process from USA all over again (at least i believe so), witch would take those absurd 45 days due to expensive shipping and strict dumb customs policies of my country. It's a real bummer.
> 
> I'm in a dilemma right now, i don´t know if i try to get used with this ghosting, or just send the monitor back and buy an 32" HDTV instead (for games and movies) + a colorimeter for my mediocre 236v screen and give up about having a higher resolution desktop.
> 
> Any chance of a firmware update or hack fixing the overdrive settings of the screen? has Dell any historic of releasing firmware updates fixing any similar issue in previous screens? Is it even possible or is a hardware related thing? (I know some monitors do allow customized OD settings). I would pretty much prefer Motion blur instead of Trail artifacts, that is just nasty.
> 
> @Arizonian
> Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> I really wish for a 30+ inches 16:10 4k OLED display right now., or better, 3 of them in a multi-display setting! We can still dream now, can´t we?
Click to expand...

On request from from the poster above, I redid some tests.


Spoiler: The model/revision of my panel is A00 and made on November 2013







I used my Point'n'Shoot Canon SX240HS to capture the screen.

Using the PixPeran software:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










I noticed a lot of ghosting in this, the most I have ever seen out of monitor.

Playing some movies/anime:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











I just simply could not get ghosting to occur here. And I have never, ever noticed it before during movie/anime playback. It seems to be very good when there are low-light colors in terms of ghosting.

And with regards to games:

I don't have any screenshots of this, so you'll just have to take my word for it









During Diablo 3 I have noticed some ghosting, but it is so minimal that I can't even point it out half the time.
It's a very, very feint green outline on some of the darker objects when there is a light red background behind them - oddly enough barely noticeable unless you knew what you were looking for.

Warthunder, only during the planes mode, I can notice some ghosting when looking at the red name-tags against the bright-blue skyline. Again minimal and really not distracting at all.

Playing FPS games like Crysis or BF3/4 I have noticed no ghosting at all.


----------



## naylan

hi everyone
what you think about my panel? first pic shows nearly my impression with the eyes, second one exaggerated for a better view of the bleeding/glowing.
yes, dark room, direct front view, etc.
...btw, do you also have trouble with these undersupplied usb hubs? i cant even use a simple usb stick with them.
greetz from berlin


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naylan*
> 
> hi everyone
> what you think about my panel? first pic shows nearly my impression with the eyes, second one exaggerated for a better view of the bleeding/glowing.
> yes, dark room, direct front view, etc.
> ...btw, do you also have trouble with these undersupplied usb hubs? i cant even use a simple usb stick with them.
> greetz from berlin


I don't have that much light bleeding from the corners like you do. Just one corner on my panel bleeds just a bit. How bad is it when viewing normal images?


----------



## naylan

I wouldnt say theres a problem on the daily use. Based on the technology of the panel i accept the glowing to a certain level, but the color shifting in the corners are annoying.
Just to know there're panels like on
http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2012/test-dell-u2713hm-teil5.html#Ausleuchtung is hard to accept.
to be honest, for the pictures i'd set my brightness on 100, contrast on zero (the picture below was captured with the standard 75/75... not much better)
...so you say your monitor don't have that much bleeding.... maybe I'll let mine get replaced ...until i get an almost perfect one







...and to provoke Dell because of their very poor quality check.
Heard of someone exchanged his 12 times.... thats a sporty achievement^^
btw.: mine's manufactered on april 2014 (A00) ...the issue with the usb ports I fixed with the upstream usb cable
hopefully my english is understandable


----------



## pez

I haven't even tested the USB ports on my monitor...I should get around to it...however, as it was mentioned much earlier in the thread, use it and if you have glaring problems that bother you, get it replaced. Just use it a bunch for some movies, games, and whatever else you normally do and see how it goes.


----------



## gokica

The problem with Dell is that they are not fixing the returned monitors if they are working. They just pack those again and send them to someone else. It is a loop. This is why people that like to have perfect panels have to go through the exchange process dozen times.

I gave up after my third try. I know this because I saw monitors with fingerprints and dirt on them being unpacked from a completely new factory sealed box.

On the bright side of things, these panels can never be perfect. The backlight bleed usually comes from the frame of the plastic chasing. Try to loosen it and see if it works. I know this is not what we paid for but can be trouble and time saver.


----------



## Judelexan

Is anyone else having trouble with your computer rebooting itself after shutdown when the USB hub is connected?

I have some real strangeness going on here.


----------



## naylan

i got ghosting just from smooth scrolling through this page.... good to see in the qoute areas with the gray background.... normal?
and the speed test with this tool http://www.eizo.de/support/monitortest.html ...quite annoying ghosting and framerate lags... anybody else?


----------



## pez

I've noticed some ghosting in games while paying especially close attention to it, but never to a point where it bugged me. You may have more sensitive eyes than I, but I don't notice any ghosting outside of gaming. I watched a two different Bluray rips in the last week and didn't notice any ghosting in those either (Matrix and Chronicle).


----------



## naylan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I've noticed some ghosting in games while paying especially close attention to it, but never to a point where it bugged me. You may have more sensitive eyes than I, but I don't notice any ghosting outside of gaming. I watched a two different Bluray rips in the last week and didn't notice any ghosting in those either (Matrix and Chronicle).


this ghosting thing ain't _that_ important for me since I'm usually working with still pictures.... but I recognize and it's buggin me a lil bit
whatever, I'm powering mine with a macbook (13"; 2011/2012) and displayport. while watching a blue-ray rip of avatar, I also recognized a possible framerate lag. compered with the smooth motion on the mac, it looks quite juddery on the dell.... and i can't find a tool for mac os to test the framerate








still struggling with myself if I should replace or not....hmmmmmm







maybe I'm getting crazy by reading too much of problems with this "problem monitor".... but I still think the u2713hm have the best price/perfowmance ratio currently (492€)


----------



## pez

Still, if it's bugging you, I would look into replacing. IIRC, Dell cross ships your monitor so you're never without.

I tried to go into mine being 'hard' on it, but at the same time, not looking for nitpicks. I think I got lucky as I don't have excessive bleed, dead pixels, or any of the other common problems. It's treated me very well







.


----------



## Yezzy

Hey guys after owning these monitors for a while, could you give me the pros and cons of it? Would you recommend it?

Anything to watch out for?
Main use: Gaming -> FPS, MOBA, RPG
Might order one this week


----------



## LB11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgutt*
> 
> I don't think so. The HM has HDMI 1.3 and the H has 1.4. 1.3 does not require the support of WQHD (1440p):
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDMI_1.3a_Specifications#HDMI_Specifications
> 
> The minimum requirement of 1.3 is 1080i.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok i will ask some VP2770 users. Maybe this one has self powered ports. This is much more flexible as if the PC port does not deliver enough power + cable length then most of the devices won't work.


The USB HUB is powered. It just turns off when there is no connection probably to save power and I dont think they expect many people to use the monitor as a USB charger without having it plugged into the computer.

The monitor uses 25w when I have the USB cable disconnected. It goes up to 29W when I plug my mouse and keyboard into it, and then up to 32w when I plug my phone to be charged into it showing that the monitor is powering the devices not the PC.


----------



## Yezzy

No responses? Surprising, oh well a thread on another forum helped convince me with the decision. Will most likely be joining the owners club soon enough.


----------



## naylan

try it... to get a very good panel (like reviewer/test-websites) is like lottery but when you get a good panel the value for money ratio is very good.
if you don't be afraid of several replacements... try it.
i got mines for 3 weeks or something... it don't has the homogenity like the reviewer models but overall its not that bad so i gave myself satisfy... but DELL as a whole... not again


----------



## LB11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yezzy*
> 
> No responses? Surprising, oh well a thread on another forum helped convince me with the decision. Will most likely be joining the owners club soon enough.


I only got mine on Friday, but so far I am very happy.

I does have some input lag. The same amount as my old U2405FPW monitor which I measured at 16ms slower than a U2007FP monitor I was also using. I don't have any CRT to compare it to but I think the U2007 was pretty good in that regard. I was using the 2405 for about 9 years so at this point it doesn't bother me and I don't think it ever did. It would have been nice if they had the game preset disable the on board electronics like some of the other models they sell do.

I don't personally notice any ghosting or anything that bothers me, but again. I am not coming from a super fast panel.

My screen is very uniform, I don't notice any hot spots or backlight bleeding and the anti glare seems slightly less than my old monitor with no crosshatching that some people were complaining about.

So far the only problem I have noticed is that the USB hub is a little picky.
For example, if I plug the 360 controller into the hub, the controller seems to work fine except it doesn't light up and show what number it is. It still connects to more than one controller so this is very weird. Also, my Microsoft branded media center remote appears to work fine with it but it doesn't respond to any signals. Maybe Dell and MS are fighting....
Aside from that everything else works fine. Keyboard, mouse, phone, USB3 thumb drive, USB3 Toaster drive caddy, BT adapter, card reader etc.


----------



## Yezzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naylan*
> 
> try it... to get a very good panel (like reviewer/test-websites) is like lottery but when you get a good panel the value for money ratio is very good.
> if you don't be afraid of several replacements... try it.
> i got mines for 3 weeks or something... it don't has the homogenity like the reviewer models but overall its not that bad so i gave myself satisfy... but DELL as a whole... not again


Hopefully I get lucky then








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LB11*
> 
> I only got mine on Friday, but so far I am very happy.
> 
> I does have some input lag. The same amount as my old U2405FPW monitor which I measured at 16ms slower than a U2007FP monitor I was also using. I don't have any CRT to compare it to but I think the U2007 was pretty good in that regard. I was using the 2405 for about 9 years so at this point it doesn't bother me and I don't think it ever did. It would have been nice if they had the game preset disable the on board electronics like some of the other models they sell do.
> 
> I don't personally notice any ghosting or anything that bothers me, but again. I am not coming from a super fast panel.
> 
> My screen is very uniform, I don't notice any hot spots or backlight bleeding and the anti glare seems slightly less than my old monitor with no crosshatching that some people were complaining about.
> 
> So far the only problem I have noticed is that the USB hub is a little picky.
> For example, if I plug the 360 controller into the hub, the controller seems to work fine except it doesn't light up and show what number it is. It still connects to more than one controller so this is very weird. Also, my Microsoft branded media center remote appears to work fine with it but it doesn't respond to any signals. Maybe Dell and MS are fighting....
> Aside from that everything else works fine. Keyboard, mouse, phone, USB3 thumb drive, USB3 Toaster drive caddy, BT adapter, card reader etc.


Thank you for the detailed response







. Hopefully I have a similar experience to you, I won't be using the Usb ports on the monitor itself so that doesn't bother me. Will report back once it arrives


----------



## Yezzy

The screen is currently sitting in its box behind me, going to buy my DP cable tomorrow, unbox and enjoy







.


----------



## Yezzy

Hey guys do you use DVI-D or DisplayPort? Is there any difference between the two? Thanks (Loving the new screen by the way







)


----------



## LB11

There should be no difference unless you want to use the audio out plug on the monitor. The DisplayPort can send the audio signal but DVI cant. Also, the DVI cable is a bit more unwieldy if you ask me, but once its setup it shouldn't matter much.


----------



## Yezzy

Okay cool, some guy told me it's the best cable to use so I went to buy one before I opened the box. Got a faulty cable and ended up using the DVI-D cable. Just wondering if it's worth the effort to go back and get the replacement. If there's no difference I won't bother.

Thanks


----------



## pez

If you don't need the audio, then no. It's a bulkier cable, but it's not like the connectors sit at the front of the case







. Been chugging away on DVI-D for a good while now.


----------



## Yezzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> If you don't need the audio, then no. It's a bulkier cable, but it's not like the connectors sit at the front of the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Been chugging away on DVI-D for a good while now.


Ah okay great thanks







, he claimed that dp reduced his input lag. I'm not sure how that could be possible? So far so good at DVI-D so not too worried


----------



## ournewlife

Hi guys. I bought a U2713HM I think around 2 years ago. It had terrible back light bleeding in one area of the screen. I sent it back and got a replacement but unfortunately the replacement had the same issue (in a different area of the screen).

I'm posting here in the hopes that these BLB problems have now stopped or are at least very rare now. Does any experiences with this monitor recently regarding BLB or lack of? Thanks!


----------



## LB11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yezzy*
> 
> Ah okay great thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , he claimed that dp reduced his input lag. I'm not sure how that could be possible? So far so good at DVI-D so not too worried


I tested it. they both have the same amount of lag. On this monitor anyways.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ournewlife*
> 
> Hi guys. I bought a U2713HM I think around 2 years ago. It had terrible back light bleeding in one area of the screen. I sent it back and got a replacement but unfortunately the replacement had the same issue (in a different area of the screen).
> 
> I'm posting here in the hopes that these BLB problems have now stopped or are at least very rare now. Does any experiences with this monitor recently regarding BLB or lack of? Thanks!


I don't have a problem with mine. I bought it recently.


----------



## Yezzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ournewlife*
> 
> Hi guys. I bought a U2713HM I think around 2 years ago. It had terrible back light bleeding in one area of the screen. I sent it back and got a replacement but unfortunately the replacement had the same issue (in a different area of the screen).
> 
> I'm posting here in the hopes that these BLB problems have now stopped or are at least very rare now. Does any experiences with this monitor recently regarding BLB or lack of? Thanks!


My monitor is perfect and I bought in recently as well. Everyone that I spoke to also had no issues or little irritations (Little BLB) that could be ignored.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LB11*
> 
> I tested it. they both have the same amount of lag. On this monitor anyways.
> I don't have a problem with mine. I bought it recently.


Okay thanks guess I won't be using the other cable then. This screen is doing its job fine for me


----------



## ournewlife

Thanks for replying lb11 and yezzy

Does anyone else have recent experiences with the U2713HM regarding BLB?


----------



## Gorgatron

So can I plug in in ear monitors (earbuds if you will or even speakers) to this monitor and get audio output from an xbox one? I'm more than likely going to use this monitor for Halo MCC.


----------



## LB11

It has one 3.5mm jack for audio out. It should work fine if you use the DP or HDMI connection, there is no other way to get audio in.


----------



## Gorgatron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LB11*
> 
> It has one 3.5mm jack for audio out. It should work fine if you use the DP or HDMI connection, there is no other way to get audio in.


That is what I thought. Thanks for posting.


----------



## EddWar

I was going to buy a second monitor but I saw that another one was released, *U2715H*, what do you think?


----------



## Fresh Sheep

I saw that just today on a site here in australia. If the backlight bleed and ghosting is better then I might sell off my u2713hm and buy one of them. I have a really old u2713hm panel with minimal BL bleed and low ghosting though so it would have to do quite well to make me switch!

The thinner and flat bezels look really nice though.


----------



## Alex132

I wonder how the u2715H's input latency is like


----------



## EddWar

I ordered the U2715H, it will arrive the next week, let's see how that thing goes.


----------



## Fresh Sheep

A comparison to the u2713hm would be awesome! *hint hint*


----------



## mAs81

Hey guys!!
I just received this awesome monitor from my family for my birthday,and I love it!!


Spoiler: Proof!




Sorry for the crappy iPhone pic


Just a question though..What speed is the USB Hub really??I googled around and saw that it is 3 but but people are complaining for it being slow..Is it unreliable?
I'm not planning to use it now(everything's so tight on my desk,I doubt I'll be able to anyway) but for future reference









EDIT :

I've experienced an amount of blb and IPS glow that I don't know if they are at acceptable levels or not,though the pics make it look worse..(Crappy iPhone pics)


It isn't so noticeable when gaming or at movies , but it kind of bugs me..

I saw several same ,and worse, cases of blb with the same monitor , ,and after a little research I came across


Spoiler: This post from a Dell rep somewhere



Our apologies that you all are not happy with the monitor. But there will not be a "revision" change since they do meet our manufacturer specifications.

Uneven Backlight (bleed)
We do not validate our monitors in a dark room. We validate our monitors in rooms with a minimum of 150 lux which is standard office lighting. Dell monitors do not have 100% backlight uniformity specification. As long as the center 2" circle meets our manufacturer specifications, it is acceptable. If the Brightness and Contrast are maxed to 100 and you measure the brightness difference of any two points on the monitor, the difference will never be greater than 25%.

Uneven Colors
Dell monitors do not have 100% color uniformity specification. As long as the center 2" circle is 6500K, it meets our manufacturer specifications. The center may be 6500K, but the sides and corners may not, which is why you may see that one side or corner is different than the others.



I'm not saying that it bugs me so much to RMA it.It _can_ be ignored(it was a gift too)but I was wondering if this amount is acceptable..
Maybe I'll try loosening the screws from the back of the display to see if that helps like I think I read in here..

Other than that I think that the display performs as expected and am very,very pleased with it..


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Hey guys!!
> I just received this awesome monitor from my family for my birthday,and I love it!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Proof!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy iPhone pic
> 
> 
> Just a question though..What speed is the USB Hub really??I googled around and saw that it is 3 but but people are complaining for it being slow..Is it unreliable?
> I'm not planning to use it now(everything's so tight on my desk,I doubt I'll be able to anyway) but for future reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT :
> 
> I've experienced an amount of blb and IPS glow that I don't know if they are at acceptable levels or not,though the pics make it look worse..(Crappy iPhone pics)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't so noticeable when gaming or at movies , but it kind of bugs me..
> 
> I saw several same ,and worse, cases of blb with the same monitor , ,and after a little research I came across
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This post from a Dell rep somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> Our apologies that you all are not happy with the monitor. But there will not be a "revision" change since they do meet our manufacturer specifications.
> 
> Uneven Backlight (bleed)
> We do not validate our monitors in a dark room. We validate our monitors in rooms with a minimum of 150 lux which is standard office lighting. Dell monitors do not have 100% backlight uniformity specification. As long as the center 2" circle meets our manufacturer specifications, it is acceptable. If the Brightness and Contrast are maxed to 100 and you measure the brightness difference of any two points on the monitor, the difference will never be greater than 25%.
> 
> Uneven Colors
> Dell monitors do not have 100% color uniformity specification. As long as the center 2" circle is 6500K, it meets our manufacturer specifications. The center may be 6500K, but the sides and corners may not, which is why you may see that one side or corner is different than the others.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying that it bugs me so much to RMA it.It _can_ be ignored(it was a gift too)but I was wondering if this amount is acceptable..
> Maybe I'll try loosening the screws from the back of the display to see if that helps like I think I read in here..
> 
> Other than that I think that the display performs as expected and am very,very pleased with it..


Congrats. I've loved this IPS panel since launch. Great gift









Side USB ports on the U2713HM are 2.0. The bottom two underneath however you'll notice are blue USB 3.0.


----------



## LB11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Congrats. I've loved this IPS panel since launch. Great gift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side USB ports on the U2713HM are 2.0. The bottom two underneath however you'll notice are blue USB 3.0.


The side USB ports are 3.0 also even though they are not blue.


----------



## EddWar

Hi, well the U2715H finally has arrive.









First sorry for the quality of the pics, I only have my potatophone for that.

Revision A00
It only includes the power cable, usb cable (3.0) and a *displayport to mini displayport cable*, Dell should have include a DP-DP cable but all you know, save costs, but with the mDP works really fine.

The coating is the same as the U2713HM , semyglossy.
The color is a little less saturated than the U2713HM.

There's no yellow bleeding, just the standard glow that all IPS have. I will post a picture when a get a better camera, because with my potatophone it looks that there's a massive amount of glow, something that in naked eye is barely noticeable.

The response time is slightly faster with the U2715H, I'm supposing that is for the connection type, I''m using a DP for the U2715H and a DVI for the U2713HM

Left: U2713HM (DVI), Right: U2715H (mDP) (corrected







)


Really love the small bezel.




I have to put the HM a little behind, because I don't have to much space in my desk.










The monitor definitely worth it.

Now I need a newer video cards for use them in surround, and a bigger desk for a third monitor.


----------



## protato

Nice! I'm glad I didn't buy the U2713HM this month, the U2715H looks much sleeker.

Now I just have to wait for it to hit local stores..


----------



## pez

I actually kinda prefer the more 'uniform' look to the 13, but then again, I'm probably biased







.


----------



## Amph

that glossy thing seems too much noticeable


----------



## clawlan

Just picked one of these up. Is there a specific thread/post here for recommended settings and profiles? Right now all i have done is dropped the brightness a bit.


----------



## DMac84

I have had a Dell U2713HM for a while now and love this monitor. Unsure if I should pick up a second one or if I should get a different 27 inch 144hz monitor to compliment


----------



## Yezzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMac84*
> 
> I have had a Dell U2713HM for a while now and love this monitor. Unsure if I should pick up a second one or if I should get a different 27 inch 144hz monitor to compliment


Two of the same monitors would look better in my opinion, unless you're set on getting 144hz screen and playing FPS at a higher refresh rate then go ahead


----------



## stnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMac84*
> 
> I have had a Dell U2713HM for a while now and love this monitor. Unsure if I should pick up a second one or if I should get a different 27 inch 144hz monitor to compliment


Or sell your U2713HM and get two U2715H


----------



## balumonitor

this is great monitor for photographers! I have one.


----------



## Thermodynamic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Good to see people are still getting these monitors and that seemingly the issues have subsided.


I bought one, A00 May 2014 build, but the image retention problem was there. I exchanged it for another - same revision and date build -- no issues observed _so far_, but will test for yellow glow tonight. When properly calibrated it's amazing, though I wish the contrast ratio was better.


----------



## pez

Yeah, I'm still very satisfied with my panel. No issues thus far. I'm eventually considering replacing with a faster panel, but not because it's bad. Other than it not being 120 or 144hz, I can't knock it for anything that I use it for







.


----------



## Arizonian

Wow it's been awhile. This has been an awesome monitor for 2 yrs now and just as good today as it was day one. Still have another year of Dell premium warranty which is very comforting.

Looking into one of the 1440p 144 Hz IPS monitors now. Just waiting for exclusive rights to drop and decide between G and F sync. What ever decision I make will be for another 2 years.

I haven't seen or heard of Dell offering any G or F sync monitor yet. Too bad because I'd jump on it confidently. I was impressed with the exceptional tight RMA service I received when I first purchased this one.


----------



## FeelKun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Wow it's been awhile. This has been an awesome monitor for 2 yrs now and just as good today as it was day one. Still have another year of Dell premium warranty which is very comforting.
> 
> Looking into one of the 1440p 144 Hz IPS monitors now. Just waiting for exclusive rights to drop and decide between G and F sync. What ever decision I make will be for another 2 years.
> 
> I haven't seen or heard of Dell offering any G or F sync monitor yet. Too bad because I'd jump on it confidently. I was impressed with the exceptional tight RMA service I received when I first purchased this one.


So would I. I really wish dell would jump into the market. I've ordered probably 14? monitors from them and it's always exceptional service. I'm just biased towards dell monitors. I'm looking at the acer, But i'll probably keep this for another year until the market settles down on the price along with a 4k 32inch tv.


----------



## CTV

Hey guys

I am contemplating acquiring a 27" WQHD monitor. I currently own a 27" Samsung P2770H which is a FHD TN panel which has served me well. I am eyeing the Dell U2715H which believe it or not is one of the cheaper options available in my country with its messed up exchange rate amounts to about $620 right next now. Other options (even some TNs) are more expensive.

Reviews on this monitor are good but I am weary because of IPS glow and all other Russian roulette style gambling and luck of the draw a lot of people have to deal with like this guy who had his new monitor and his RMA replacement have the same issue: http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/peripherals/f/3529/t/19612986

I also have to wait for Dell to ship this in which will take several weeks so I would be dismayed if I had to go through the same trouble after such a long waiting period to get my hands on one in the first place.

Are IPS monitors really worth all the added trouble /effort? Any advise or suggestions? Thanks


----------



## gokica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> I am contemplating acquiring a 27" WQHD monitor. I currently own a 27" Samsung P2770H which is a FHD TN panel which has served me well. I am eyeing the Dell U2715H which believe it or not is one of the cheaper options available in my country with its messed up exchange rate amounts to about $620 right next now. Other options (even some TNs) are more expensive.
> 
> Reviews on this monitor are good but I am weary because of IPS glow and all other Russian roulette style gambling and luck of the draw a lot of people have to deal with like this guy who had his new monitor and his RMA replacement have the same issue: http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/peripherals/f/3529/t/19612986
> 
> I also have to wait for Dell to ship this in which will take several weeks so I would be dismayed if I had to go through the same trouble after such a long waiting period to get my hands on one in the first place.
> 
> Are IPS monitors really worth all the added trouble /effort? Any advise or suggestions? Thanks


IPS monitor is a nice upgrade for people that care about the picture and the colors. If we consider that today IPS is lot more affordable for computer enthusiasts is more and more appealing. Personally I will never go back to using a TN panel again.

If you can not find 1440p locally go for the Dell and hope for the best. There are no guarantees but just remember that usually there are more satisfied owners comparing to people with defective monitors. It is just that the ones with problematic monitors tend to write more on forums.

Still panel technology is not perfect and there is always a chance that you can receive imperfect monitor. This is not just Dell but any other brand selling IPS as well.


----------



## bern43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> So would I. I really wish dell would jump into the market. I've ordered probably 14? monitors from them and it's always exceptional service. I'm just biased towards dell monitors. I'm looking at the acer, But i'll probably keep this for another year until the market settles down on the price along with a 4k 32inch tv.


I'm going to 3rd this. I really like my U2713HM and would love to get an upgraded version with g-sync and a higher refresh rate.


----------



## droopyRO

In the factory menu do you have the Burnin set to OFF(like i do) or ON like here http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_u2713hm.htm ?
Also any ideea what AutoColor dose ? Thank you.


----------



## snakedogman

Hey people, new member here. Just thought I'd sign up to share my, sadly rather unfortunate, experience with the U2713HM.
I've been using a 2407 WFP for a long time but decided it was time to upgrade and I've worked a lot on 2713H's at client offices (I do video editing and some motion design as a freelancer). But I didn't want the wide gamut (neither do any of my clients who have these monitors even know what wide gamut is but I'm sure they were just sold the most expensive model because it would be "better".)
Anyway, I found a good deal online where a shop was selling refurbished 2713HM's for something like 350,- euro's. The first one I got had a strange greenish blotching in the bottom middle of the screen. So I returned that and got another one from the shop, this had a whole lot of backlight bleed from the lower left corner, as well as clumps of bright pixels in that area. (not "always on" since the spots would go away on a dark background, but they showed up as bright spots on white or colored backgrounds.)
So I returned that one and got a refund.

Started looking for a 2nd hand one, and found one that was still under warranty. Bought it for 365,-. The screen looked good as I inspected it at the seller's place. But after a couple days use at home I spotted dead pixels/dark clumps. It also had one of those bright smudges near the bottom (though much smaller than the previous one). Can't understand how I hadn't spotted it before but there it is.

So I called Dell support and they didn't make an issue of sending me a replacement screen the next day (today) since it was still under warranty. Replacement arrived today but of course, this replacement has a stuck (red) pixel right in the middle of the screen. And another couple of small dark clumps left of the middle.

I don't know the model revisions of the first two refurbs I had but these other two are both Nov and Dec 2013 A00 revisions. This replacement (the dec 2013 one) also has some weird ghosting on certain blue colors that the other (nov 2013) A00 doesn't have at all, though I could probably live with that.

Called Dell again and they'll send me another one tomorrow (luckily I'm working from home this week) and then call me to check if this one is ok. I'm losing hope to be honest. This is gonna be my fifth U2713HM!!
Maybe I'm OCD-ing over small things, and you know if the stuck pixel or dark clump would be somewhere at the edge of the screen I might just go with it, but it's right in the middle!
Just checked my old 2407WFP and it has no issues at all with dead or stuck pixels.

Let's see what tomorrow brings...


----------



## Frank Matt

Hello everyone, I would like to explain my problem:
I bought this monitor used by a private: *DELL U2713HMt Rev. A00, July 2013*.
The monitor works perfectly in all modes (standard, multimedia etc. etc.)
The problem comes in sRGB mode, when i select this mode, the colors have a tendency to red, white is no longer white but pink-purple.
Doing research on the web, I found out the factory calibration of the monitor and I remembered that the former owner had calibration problems (but that's because he used a Mac)
and I think that the former owner has played with this factory calibration.
Now, I know that each monitor has a staff of factory calibration, and so if I copy the factory calibration to another screen will not be 100% accurate.
But I think that if I copy the data of factory calibration by another screen, should be better than this pink-purple that currently appears.
On this forum I found a picture of the menu factory calibration, but it is not the same model-revision: here the image: http://www.overclock.net/t/1380527/official-dell-u2713hm-2560x1440-semi-glossy-ips-club/1790

*I would ask, if anyone, can post a picture of the menu of factory calibration of the model the same as mine.*

I also place a picture of my menu factory, which appears with the following combination of keys: turn the monitor off and on again while pressing the two buttons at the top, and then press the first button on the top to bring up the menu factory.
To clear the menu factory, simply turn off and on the monitor and please do not touch anything on the menu that appears.



Thank you and hope someone can help me


----------



## Frank Matt

I warning that, entering the menu factory, the monitor does not burn









Yesterday I did some tests, changing the cables and playing in the settings of the Catalyst Control Center (my graphics card is an XFX Radeon HD 5750)

I could see that, with the HDMI cable, and the setting in the Catalyst Control Center by default pixel Format: YCbCr 4.4.4 to RGB 4.4.4 Studio Format (Limited RGB), follows that the monitor in sRGB mode, the colors become much more natural. (this setting is not available with DVI and DP cable).
Yeah, but the monitor has a resolution too large that does not support in HDMI, so I'm back with the DP cable and the temperature is back, too hot in sRGB mode.
I'm thinking that the problem of the color in sRGB mode, is not due to Menu Factory, I'll let you know


----------



## avijani

Can anyone confirm this to me, i have U2713HM that i smashed (don't ask why), and i need panel. I dissasemble screen and i got this:
*LTM270DL02 (-D01, C02)* and according to code this is Samsung panel.

Can i switch to LG panel (more options, if i have more panels to choose) or i have to stick with this hard to find Samsung?

Thanks.


----------



## Arizonian

I just stopped by the club to say tomorrow I pull the plug on a 4K panel and handing down my U2713HM to the second rig. Considering I purchased the monitor in May 2013 I'd say this has been a great purchase as it's value continues.









I can now say after owning my first Dell monitor I've been and am impressed, especially with customer service that makes things right and free cross shipping RMA's. My next monitor would have been a Dell but they don't have a 4K IPS Async monitor yet and I'm ready to make the 4K leap.


----------



## pez

I'm still rocking mine







. I'm actually trying to hold out for either an IPS 21:9 100hz display from them or another 1440p display with 144hz, IPS, etc. This waiting thing is hard







.


----------



## aandredor

Hello !

This is a great monitor . Had almost no tearing in w7 with 6870 windforce on DVI-D , but now on w10 with a new msi 390 , last crimson driver in rome 2 I get massive tearing , with vsync, half of tearing disapears but half remains, game is unplayable. I wonder if I can oc the monitor , maybe I can get more tearing out. Would a display port help ?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aandredor*
> 
> Hello !
> 
> This is a great monitor . Had almost no tearing in w7 with 6870 windforce on DVI-D , but now on w10 with a new msi 390 , last crimson driver in rome 2 I get massive tearing , with vsync, half of tearing disapears but half remains, game is unplayable. I wonder if I can oc the monitor , maybe I can get more tearing out. Would a display port help ?


The monitor is not overclockable.

I doubt changing interface would help but it's worth a try. Also try setting a hard framerate limit using something like Afterburner, rather than VSync.


----------



## aandredor

Had tried the msi frame limiter but same problem I see windows 10 gives a driver for u2713hm from 08.08.2012 , revision 2.0.0.0 .Also can't find another driver on dell site to download . Anyone that still has the u2713hm has the same driver ?


----------



## avijani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *avijani*
> 
> Can anyone confirm this to me, i have U2713HM that i smashed (don't ask why), and i need panel. I dissasemble screen and i got this:
> *LTM270DL02 (-D01, C02)* and according to code this is Samsung panel.
> 
> Can i switch to LG panel (more options, if i have more panels to choose) or i have to stick with this hard to find Samsung?
> 
> Thanks.


I found this screen (at least same PN) on ICT sales site in UK. Ordered one (although it's for XPS One, and glossy), price was good compared to other offers i got. Shipping was fast, and after 5 days i got screen.

I already disassembled U2713Hm so i only got to fit new screen.


New screen had "hinges" on both sides, but they are just 2 screws and they are out
New screen is glossy, but this isn't big issue for me, i wanted IPS just for games and multimedia
New screen and old screen had different cables. Flat cable was little bit left and i have to adjust postioning on the back, also new LED cable was short, but they have same connectors so i retrofit
Othere than these 3 things, everything was straight "bolt on". After assembly, i fired up monitor, everything works ok. So if you have broken like i had, you can ping those guys and replace screen for yourself. It's lot cheaper than get new one (~500eur + VAT in my case).

Here is screen.


----------



## ericorg87

About 1 year since I last visited this thread.

I really enjoy the colors of my display, but the inverse ghost really kills it for me. So, anyone discovered a way to reduce the ghosting/overclocking? IF not I think I may send it back to Dell.


----------



## redshoulder

My monitor is out of warranty and 60hz is plenty for me, but just for future reference and clarification is the monitor overclockable or not? also does it void the warranty.


----------



## MaxMax

yes, its overclockable, mine went up to 90Hz, but already at ~85Hz i saw artifacts on the Screen (flickering Pixels appearing White instead of black) and any overclocking will void your warranty.


----------



## alcahofa

HI guys,

I have one question for those who own Dell U2715H or any similar model.

I recently got this monitor and I'm not sure if my monitor is defected or not. The picture is crystal clear and colors really pop, but when standing or moving left /right to the side when sitting the display fades in the corners. colours fades, kinda greyish. .... dont know how to explain. it's wierd because this does not happen on older,cheaper dell 24, also IPS.

Is that normal with this model or it's defected?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcahofa*
> 
> HI guys,
> 
> I have one question for those who own Dell U2715H or any similar model.
> 
> I recently got this monitor and I'm not sure if my monitor is defected or not. The picture is crystal clear and colors really pop, but when standing or moving left /right to the side when sitting the display fades in the corners. colours fades, kinda greyish. .... dont know how to explain. it's wierd because this does not happen on older,cheaper dell 24, also IPS.
> 
> Is that normal with this model or it's defected?


If you can try and post a picture. It sounds almost like you're seeing part of the anti-glare coating. It could possibly be badly applied near the edges?


----------



## alcahofa

Is it suppose to be like this?








~180 angle, it's fine.


----------



## goyetus

I have a wonderfull 2713HM working perfect a lot of years....

*I want to purchase a 2715H now..... anyone have this monitor? I only need to know if the colors are as vivid and intense as the 2713hm Model.*

Can someone help me?

Thanks!!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcahofa*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it suppose to be like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~180 angle, it's fine.


I'll check my monitor when I get home, but keep in mind, this is a thread for the 2713, and I believe you said you have the 2715, correct?


----------



## alcahofa

Correct. But U2715H, its like an upgraded version of 2713HM, something like that? Did not want to open a new one, since they are quite a like.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcahofa*
> 
> Correct. But U2715H, its like an upgraded version of 2713HM, something like that? Did not want to open a new one, since they are quite a like.


Well I also wanted to clarify as to ensure I didn't blanket a statement later on that might only be true for the 2713. They are similar from what I understand, but an anti-glare coating is something that can find a way to be changed across small model number jumps. I will check when I get home later, but I do believe some of the user's here did get 2715s.

Mine is being used on my GFs computer ATM, so I'm not using it every day as I was a few months ago.


----------



## Notakas

I have tried to overclock this monitor and I'm not sure if I'm doing something wrong, if the test isn't good or I just shouldn't overclock it.

The thing is, I found out my monitor can go up to 81hz, which I find pretty good, but on the downside I tested the frameskip and it's rather noticeable. I tested it at 75, 70 and 65 hz and it still has got frameskip problems. I find it smoother, but on the other hand the frames that are missing makes it slightly stuttery, so I don't feel like I'm gaining anything.

I guess I'll stick to 60hz if no one has anything to advice.

Edit: I just read it's not OCeable, fair enough.


----------



## Mjolnir125

Yeah, the U2713hm can't actually be overclocked. Anything about 60 hz gives frameskipping even if it says higher in windows.


----------



## petrum

Hi guys,
I have this monitor, it's been working fine for some time but now I get "Entering Power Save Mode" and it goes blank.
I'm connected via DisplayPort cable, tried about 3 different ones. Same with all.
I tried a HDMI cable and only works to full HD resolution.
I can get it to light up on the DisplayPort cable but only on 1360x768 resolution, which is crappy.
Any ideas on how to make it work? Would I be able to go the full 2560x1440 resolution with a mini display port - DVI (dual link) cable?
I'm using a mid-2011 27" iMac.
Thanks.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petrum*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I have this monitor, it's been working fine for some time but now I get "Entering Power Save Mode" and it goes blank.
> I'm connected via DisplayPort cable, tried about 3 different ones. Same with all.
> I tried a HDMI cable and only works to full HD resolution.
> I can get it to light up on the DisplayPort cable but only on 1360x768 resolution, which is crappy.
> Any ideas on how to make it work? Would I be able to go the full 2560x1440 resolution with a mini display port - DVI (dual link) cable?
> I'm using a mid-2011 27" iMac.
> Thanks.


Power source? And have you tested a different power cable to ensure it's nothing silly like that?


----------

